# 
Facet nazywa sie Slawomir {ANONIMA PROSIMY O PODPISANIE SIĘ} i dziala na terenie Warszawy i okolic. Wymienial u mnie w domku centralne ogrzewanie (piec gazowy), robil do niego wszystkie rury, poza tym nowa instalacje hydrauliczna. 
To co stworzyl top czysta makabra -
1. z centralnego caly czas ucieka woda - z wielu zgrzewow kapie (nie wiadomo czy nie z wiekszosci) - a to podobno czesto sie nie zdarza przy rurach zgrzewanych
 - na szczescie wiekszosc rur idzie na wierzchu wiec ktos to moze naprawic, ale najgorsze bylo to ze w lazience rury do kaloryfera szly w podlodze i scianie i z nich kapalo co objawilo sie grzybem w pokoju obok (cieklo przez szpare miedzy ceglami) i plama na suficie w pomieszczeniu ponizej)
2. Facet zniszczyl przewody wentylacyjne - co objawilo sie m.in. plesnia w lazience.
3. facet ma tendencje do odcinania starych rur i zostawiania wszystkiego w stropach itp. - niby dobrze bo niewiele rujnacji, ale:
 - odpryski przy odcinaniu rur diaksem wyladowaly na calkiem nowych oknach i pozostawily na nich niezmywalne rysy
 - pozostawiane w scianach rury przeszkadzaly w kolejnych etapach remontu, a jak sie chcialo je wyjac to bylo to bardzo trudne
 - !! facet zostawil z lenistwa w lazience stare rury kanalizacyjne przez co w mojej nie za duzej lazience odplyw od kibelka wyszedl strasznie z boku zamiast tuz za nim - to "bardzo piekna ozdoba lazienki"  :Sad:  i " przyjemne ulatwienie gdy chce jeszcze w lazience upchnac pralke   (Facet sie pytal gdzie maja byc odplywy i odpowiedz byla w tym samym miejscu gdzie byly stare - no ale coz widac do Polskiego hydraulika mozna duzo gadac a zrobi i tak jak mu bedzie wygodnie).
4. poprowadzenie rur od wody w lazience bylo tragiczne - mnostwo niepotrzebnych krzyzowek utrudniajacych schowanie rur w sciane (oczywiscie nie schowal rur).

To chyba nie jest pelna lista usterek ale powinno wystarczyc
Nikomu nie zycze horroru ktory ja przezylam wiec przestrzegam przed uslugami tego pana.

A.O.

----------


## jprzedworski

Bardzo mi przykro, ale list podpisany "Anonim" można chyba rzeczywiście potraktować jako anonim, nawet jeśli zawiera prawdę.
Za tego typu opinie trzeba brać odpowiedzialność osobiście!

----------


## clark

to straszne co napisales/as ale tonie wstyd sie odslonic.
raczej tu pietnujemy takich fachowcow a nie szukamy niezadowolonych klijentow.
powinnas/es zaskarzyc go do jakies izby zemieslniczej, sadu, urzedu skarbowego, trzeba goscia wyeliminowac inaczejbedzie robil to dalej bezkarnie

----------


## jprzedworski

Ja też myślę, że to niestety może być prawda. Taki horror trudno sobie wymyślić. To jakby kwintesencja "fachowości". Z reguły trzeba kilku ekip, żeby tak napsocić. A tu wszystko za jednym zamachem!
Ale czemu ten "Anonimowy"...

----------


## Anam

Z tym "polskim hydraulikiem" to przesadziłaś, jedna jaskółka nie czyni wiosny, a na przyszłość zarejestruj się, chociażbyś miała  pisać tylko raz lub dwa.

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Anam dnia 2003-05-31 17:13 ]</font>

----------


## VPS

Nie zgadzam się z opinią anonima że "do Polskiego hydraulika mozna duzo gadac a zrobi i tak jak mu bedzie wygodnie". 
Przecież wcześniej zakładaliście jakieś konkretne ustalenia i wytyczne. A.O jak podałeś było wiele niedoróbek czemu stanowczo nie zaprotestowałeś wcześniej ? Czy widziałeś wcześniej prace wykonane przez Pana Sławomira ? Czesto tak jest z jakością robót instalacyjnych że klient szuka naj, naj tańszego wykonawcy lecz póżniej są opłakane efekty.
Sam jestem instalatorem i wiem co piszę.

----------


## Mały

Witajcie.
 Fachowców jest wielu jedni sa lepsi inni gorsi-ja do hydrauliki miałem w sumie trzech- i z żadnego do końca nie byłem zadowolony.
  ale są też nierzetelni inwestorzy najpierw zamówią usługę, a potem mimo dobrze wykonanej pracy pogonią majstra i nie zapłaca(znam takie przypadki).Moja znajoma również mimo zapewnień o podaniu sprawy do sądu nie zapłaciła wszystkiego nierzetelnej firmie od okien-nie dość że zrobili niestarannie to jeszcze dużo po terminie(byli umówieni inni fachowcy-elektryk,hydraulik-którzy przez to  zrezygnowali ze zlecenia).

----------


## Mały

Witajcie.
 Fachowców jest wielu jedni sa lepsi inni gorsi-ja do hydrauliki miałem w sumie trzech- i z żadnego do końca nie byłem zadowolony.
  ale są też nierzetelni inwestorzy najpierw zamówią usługę, a potem mimo dobrze wykonanej pracy pogonią majstra i nie zapłaca(znam takie przypadki).Moja znajoma również mimo zapewnień o podaniu sprawy do sądu nie zapłaciła wszystkiego nierzetelnej firmie od okien-nie dość że zrobili niestarannie to jeszcze dużo po terminie(byli umówieni inni fachowcy-elektryk,hydraulik-którzy przez to  zrezygnowali ze zlecenia).

----------


## arankao

Tu znow sprawczyni malego zamieszania - tym razem zarejestrowana (nie mam praktyki w korzystaniu z forow dyskusyjnych, ani "donosow" na kogokolwiek, ale ten facet zdenerwowal mnie juz za bardzo zeby puscic mu plazem to co zrobil).
Na poczatek przepraszam polskich hydraulikow - tych porzadnych - list pisalam w emocjach, zaraz po rozmowie z tym moim, ktory w ogole nie widzial zadnej swojej winy w tym co zrobil.

U mnie problem byl w tym ze faceta w sumie znalismy dosc dlugo - naprawial nam stary piec do ogrzewania i terme do wody - wydawal sie "do rzeczy" - moze do malych robotek to on sie nadaje, ale jak widac po moich doswiadczeniach to do duzych prac wcale.
Co do nadzorowania prac to przede wszystkim nie mialam zbytniego pojecia o tego typu pracach wiec mozna mi bylo wcisnac rozne kity - w sumie po to zatrudnia sie fachowca zeby bylo wykonane fachowo (jak sama nazwa wskazuje  :]), poza tym np. nie dalo sie (albo raczej sama nie wiedzialam wtedy jak to sprawdzic) w lato wykryc nieszczelnosci rur od ogrzewania - facet teoretycznie zrobil probe wodna, tylko ze polegala ona na wpuszczeniu zimnej wody do rur, no i poki piec nie pracowal wszystko bylo cacy bo rury sie przeciez rozszerzaja czy tez pracuja dopiero pod wplywem goracej wody w obiegu - no i dlatego wyszlo to po wlaczeniu ogrzewania.
Pozostale usterki zostaly szybko zakryte przez glazurnika pracujacego w lazience, niestety poleconego tez przez tego felernego hydraulika (bo nasz znany glazurnik a kurat nie mogl w tym czasie, ale to juz osobna bajka).
Co do np. poodcinanych rur gdzie sie da to ja glupia sadzilam ze przy remontowaniu pokojow da sie to jakos zrobic, a tu gucio - tak to jest jak sie przeprowadza pierwszy raz w zyciu gruntowny remont w domu - nabiera sie doswiadczenia na cale zycie.

Powiem cos jeszcze o naszej mentalnosci - duzo osob mowi ze Polacy maja sklonnosci do narzekania - wiec mimo naszych narzekan i zlorzeczen na tego goscia sasiadka obok chciala go zatrudnic do tych samych prac - po prostu nie wierzyla naszym slowom. Wobec tego ze naprawa usterek w lazience skonczyla sie ponownym remontem calosci zaprosilismy sasiadke by obejrzala odsloniete rury i sciany - no i dopiero wtedy zlapala sie za glowe i opamietala (sama jak rozmawiala z tym gosciem to niby dla zartow mowila "No tu obetniemy, tam obetniemy rure", a on tylko przytakiwal), no i oczywiscie zrezygnowala z jego uslug.

Facet jest do tego na tyle bezczelny ze nie widzi zadnej winy po wg niego on wszystko zrobil jak nalezy.

Niestety moja walka z nim sie nie skonczyla - musze uzyc skuteczniejszej perswacji moze ona podziala.

----------


## Teska

arankao...

      ja miałam tez doswiadczenia , ale z budowlancem od stanu surowego...ON tez twierdzi ze nie wie o co mi chodzi...rece opadają..

----------


## VPS

arankao
Tak na przyszłość dla Ciebie i innych forumowiczów. Instalator wykonując próbę ciśnieniową instalacji CO lub wodnej musi klienta powiadomić o przeprowadzeniu takowej i musi być ona wykonana w obecności klienta. Ja tak robię i na końcu prac sporządzony jest stosowny protokół podpisuję go i klient również.
Sposób próby ciśnieniowej opisany w wątku
http://forum.murator.com.pl/viewtopi...=8760&forum=34

----------

Zamówiłem w pewnej firmie drzwi wejściowe według wzoru, który przedstawiłem
(wycenione na około 3500 zł...) . Firma sporządziła projekt drzwi, ale ja go
nie zaakceptowałem. Naniosłem pewne zmiany
w przesłanym do mnie projekcie, jednak zmiany te nie zostały dokonane. Firma
nie ma żadnej mojej akceptacji, ponieważ ja nic nie podpisywałem.
Firma wykonała i zamontowała drzwi według pierwszego projektu, którego
nie zaakceptowałem i w którym to zmieniłem kilka rzeczy. Za drzwi i montaż
zapłaciłem gotówką a dopiero potem okazało się że jest problem z drzwiami.
Samo wykonanie drzwi pozostawia wiele do życzenia, brakuje górnej listwy.
Drzwi ponadto zostały zamontowane wadliwie, bardzo ciężko się zamykają i
otwierają.
Po montażu dzwoniłem trzy razy do Firmy i informowałem o zaistniałej
sytuacji.
Za każdym razem obiecywano mi, że ktoś przyjedzie i pomoże rozwiązać ten
problem. Skończyło się niestety tylko na obietnicach ze strony Firmy.
Umowę podpisałem dnia 24-07-2003 w przedstawicielstwie firmy przy
ul. Bartckiej 46 paw. 43

*Chodzi o firmę:
Ferno Okna i Drzwi
Warszawa, ul. Bartycka 26*

7-10-2003 roku wysłałem do firmy reklamacje listem poleconym a około
29-10-2003 roku przyjechał do mnie montażysta (prawdopodobnie zamówiony
przez firmę) który poprawił zamki i sprawił, że drzwi można w miarę
normalnie zamykać. Firma nadal milczy a listwy nie ma, nie mówiąc już o
rekompensacie za montaż drzwi niezgodnych z przedstawionym przezemnie
projektem...

----------


## mieczotronix

O firmie Ferno już tu trochę było na tym forum:

W tym wątku

----------


## Gosia Łódź

Dużo dużo i złego, czy nie można tego zgłosić do jakiejś INSPEKCJI????

----------

Do Inspekcji Handlowej

----------


## alek_wawa

Jak widac salon firmy Ferno na Bartyckiej 26 paw 43 specjalizuje sie w skandalicznie złej obsłudze klienta.  Moje zamowienie opisane w http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...8&highlight=we tez bylo skladane w tym salonie. Lepiej omijac ten salon.

Pozdrawiam
Alek

----------

Gdzie mam sie z tym problemem zgłosić*?* *Pomóżcie*

----------


## Becik

Np do Powiatowego Rzecznika Konsumentów. Namiary są dostępne w sieci.
Np tutaj: http://www.uokik.gov.pl/rzecznik.phtml?z=4

----------

Dziekuje za pomoc...

----------


## Toolek

Radzę zwrócić się do dyr. Tabały. Facet ma klasę. Przyjmuje za spóźnione terminy ciosy klientów i stara się pomóc. Tak przynajmniej wynika z innego wątku o FERNO na Forum Muratora. Chyba jest im głupio ale przynajmniej coś robią a nie chowają głowy w piasek. Dla mnie to o czymś świadczy. Co prawda firma się potknęła (bo irytowała już samymi sukcesami  :Wink2:  ) ale jest jak się okazuje transparentna i zależy jej jak jest postrzegana. Paradoksalnie - jak znam ten rynek - mozna się od nich uczyć

----------


## Toolek

Radzę zwrócić się do dyr. Tabały. Facet ma klasę. Przyjmuje za spóźnione terminy ciosy klientów i stara się pomóc. Tak przynajmniej wynika z innego wątku o FERNO na Forum Muratora. Chyba jest im głupio ale przynajmniej coś robią a nie chowają głowy w piasek. Dla mnie to o czymś świadczy. Co prawda firma się potknęła (bo irytowała już samymi sukcesami  :Wink2:  ) ale jest jak się okazuje transparentna i zależy jej jak jest postrzegana. Paradoksalnie - jak znam ten rynek - mozna się od nich uczyć

----------


## Toolek

Radzę zwrócić się do dyr. Tabały. Facet ma klasę. Przyjmuje za spóźnione terminy ciosy klientów i stara się pomóc. Tak przynajmniej wynika z innego wątku o FERNO na Forum Muratora. Chyba jest im głupio ale przynajmniej coś robią a nie chowają głowy w piasek. Dla mnie to o czymś świadczy. Co prawda firma się potknęła (bo irytowała już samymi sukcesami  :Wink2:  ) ale jest jak się okazuje transparentna i zależy jej jak jest postrzegana. Paradoksalnie - jak znam ten rynek - mozna się od nich uczyć

----------


## Sonika

Ja także miałam złe doświadczenie z Firmą, ale muszę podkreślić, że Pan dyr. Tabała zajął się moją reklamacją bardzo profesjonalnie. Okna mam przepiękne i chociaż kosztowało mnie to dużo nerwów - patrząc z perspektywy czasu - warto było!!!
Zamówiłam u nich także drzwi wejściowe (w/g mojego wzoru, chyba trochę skomplikowane) i tutaj także był poślizg o parę miesięcy, ale drzwi są bez zarzutu - dokładnie takie jakie chciałam.
Wydaje mi się, że okna Ferno są oknami dla cierpliwych - jeśli ktoś może sobie pozwolić na 6-miesięcy czekania - to warto, jeśli czas nagli - to szkoda nerwów.
A Pan dyr. Tabała jest naprawdę z klasą, bardzo się stara i jeśli w Firmie przeprowadzono zmiany mające na celu dotrzymywanie terminów tak jak o tym wspominał na Forum, to polecam - warto!

----------

No i która jakość jest ważniejsza?

----------


## alek_wawa

> Okna mam przepiękne i chociaż kosztowało mnie to dużo nerwów - patrząc z perspektywy czasu - warto było!!! 
> ...........................
> A Pan dyr. Tabała jest naprawdę z klasą, bardzo się stara i jeśli w Firmie przeprowadzono zmiany mające na celu dotrzymywanie terminów tak jak o tym wspominał na Forum, to polecam - warto!


Sonika - nie pisz takich rzeczy bo w ten sposob usprawieliwiasz ewidentne wady tej firmy. A jak na razie to u nich nie przeprowadzono zadnych zmian. Nie widac zadnych efektow skarg na tym forum. Moj szwagier zglosil sie z prosba o regulacje okien i historia sie powtorzyla w 100 % - brak zadnego odzewu. Dopiero mail do dyrekcji spowodowal ze ktos sie do niego odezwal. I co znowu mamy wydzwaniac do dyr. Tabaly ? To chyba nie o to chodzi w duzej firmie.

Pozdrawiam
Alek

----------


## avzi

W salonie Ferno na Bartyckiej byłem tylko jeden raz w celu poproszenia o wycenę okien. Niewiele mam więc z nimi doświadczenia, ale sposób w jaki mnie obsłużyli był trochę dziwny: przyjęto mnie gdzieś w przedsionku, na stojąco, tak żebym przypadkiem długo tam nie zabawił. Dobrze, że miałem już wszystko wynotowane na kartce, bo nie wiem jak bym to im przekazał. 
Dziwna firma - dobrze, że są inne.

----------


## bozena11

JEDNYM SLOWEM FIRMA NIE SOLIDNA, NIE POLECAM

----------


## Pagin

Witam,
W moim odczuciu by taka informacja byla skuteczna i wiadrygodna to powinna zawierac informacje co, gdzie, kiedy, dlaczego, kto, w jaki sposob, jak dlugo, itp
Pozdrowienia

----------


## bozena11

budowali u mnie, jak sie patrzy na rece to jakosc to idzie ale nie zawsze pozwala na to czas!!!!!!!!!!, obiecali ze poprafia fuszerki ktore wychodza po dzien dziesiejszy , na telefony juz nie odpowiadaja, robota czekala, musialam wzias inna ekipe ktora niestety musiala poprawiac to co oni zepsuli

----------


## zbys

Więcej danych - co robili??? i co spieprzyli

----------


## bozena11

sciany nosne i sciany dzialowe

----------


## Pagin

Witam,
Bozena11 - jestes osoba dosc oszczedna w slowach   :Wink2:  
Pozdrowienia

----------


## mdzalewscy

zanim coś się napisze na daną firmę, należy dokładnie wyjaśnić dlaczego, inaczej to pomówienie i nie powinno mieć miejsca na forum. Są klienci,  którym nigdy nie dogodzisz... akurat to nie dotyczy autorki tego postu

----------


## jareko

*bozena11* - jesli faktycznie chcialabys tej firmie utrudnic pozyskanie nowych klientow - to opisz dokladniej swoje przezycia i umiesc w temacie - ranking firm
ale zanim to uczynisz - zastanow sie czy naprawde jest tak jak mowisz - skapstwo twych wypowiedzi sugerowaloby cos innego - moze wszystko OK ale pan brygadzista zbyt dluga brode mial i palil cygaro  :wink:  - i to zrobile zle wrazenie - napisz dokladniej, gdyz modzalewscy maja tu calkowita racje - taki tekst predzej jako pomowienie niz przestroga poczytany moze byc

----------


## bozena11

omijajcie z daleka firme SAŁEXPOL z Owadowa ktora sprzedaje szamba
Szamba maja atest tylko na papierze a wlasciciel Paweł Salkiewicz to oszust i wielki kombinator

Bozena

----------


## mieczotronix

ja mam od niego szambo
fakt - że przez pół dnia ściemniał, jak ciężarówka z szambem do mnie jechałą, ale w końcu to szambo mi przywieźli i wstawili i ten atest na papierze też dostałem.
Napisz coś więcej

----------


## JMaciek

> Szamba maja atest tylko na papierze. Bozena


Można jaśniej - co to oznacza??? Muszą mieć w formie elektronicznej - nie tylko na papierze???
Mają atest higeniczny HK/W/0004/01/2004 wydany przez Państwowy Zakład Higeny ważny do 09/02/2009. Czyżby został unieważniony???

Maciek Jot

----------


## bozena11

ja takze mam szambo z atestem i co z tego jak do niego woda wchodzi!!!!!, hydraulik byl i stwierdzil ze szabo kwalifikuje sie do reklamacji, dzwonilalm do cwanika  i jak do tej pory zadnej reakacji nie widac, i co robic???, mam zamiar zadzwonik do tego instytutu co wydawal atest
bozena

----------


## mieczotronix

to co jest z tym szambem, gdzie cieknie? pękło podczas montażu, czy w trakcie eksploatacji? o co chodzi?

----------


## bozena11

popekane jest dno zbiornika, nie wiem czy to byla winna transportu, czy tez montazu ale wiem ze woda przedostaje sie do zbiornika,a cwaniak z tej firmy tylko obiecuje gruszki na wierzbie

----------


## aagg77

Ostrzegam Was nie powtarzajcie mojego błedu i omijajcie z daleka ekipe pana Jacka O. z Legionowa.
Bierze najtanszych, przypadkowych ludzi ktorzy zostali wyrzuceni z niejednej budowy i czyni wiele szkód w domu.
Pan Jacek O. ( szef) ma jednak dobra gadke i wydaje sie calkiem mily, tylko problem w tym ze to nie on bedzie robil a jego fatalna ekipa. 
Mnie ostrzegali znajomi ale niestety nie posluchalam i bardzo tego zaluje.


pozdrawiam 
:cry:

----------


## Wowka

Typowe niestety działanie "Generalnego wykonawcy". Ustala z inwestorem jak najniższą cenę a potem by dotrzymac warunków (cenowych) umowy zatrudnia kogokolwiek. 
Dobry fachowiec przeważnie potrafi sam sobie znaleźć pracę.
Partacz lub poczatkujący musi imac się podwykonawstwa.

Innymi słowy to ostrzeżenie dotyczy nie tylko pana Jacka O. z Legionowa.

----------


## katerhasser

ale nie wszyscy dobrzy robotnicy mają żyłkę przedsiębiorcy, który sam sobie robotę znajdzie. mam nadzieję... bo chcę generalnego wykonawcę, 1 odpowiedzialnego za całośc.

----------


## Wowka

> ale nie wszyscy dobrzy robotnicy mają żyłkę przedsiębiorcy, który sam sobie robotę znajdzie. mam nadzieję... bo chcę generalnego wykonawcę, 1 odpowiedzialnego za całośc.


Tak, masz rację... nie wszyscy.....
Weż tylko pod uwagę, że taki "wyrobnik" zarabia zdecydowanie mniej (nawet o połowę) niż gdyby sam znalazł sobie prace jako wykonawca danego etapu prac.
Jeśli będziesz miał swojego generalnego wykonawcę to oprócz oglądu jego poprzednich realizacji postaraj się spojrzeć na prace konkretnych pracowników którzy bedą pracowali u Ciebie.

Dobry fachowiec nie powinien miec problemów ze znalezieniem pracy.... jest polecany z budowy na budowę. Jego referencjami są już zrealizowane prace. 

Powodzenia

----------


## BOHO

dlaczego Jacek O. ? ? ?
wal po nazwisku i tyle !

----------


## krzysztofh

Do aagg77

Mój dom budował pan Jacek O z Legionowa. Na etapie stanu surowego było powiedzmy OK (2003r.). Schody zaczęły się na etapie wykończeniówki (2004r).
Jeżeli masz więcej szczegółów chętnie porozmiawiam z Tobą prywatnie.

----------


## mww

Ja miałam generalnego wykonawcę na cały stan surowy + dach. Wszystko robiła jedna ekipa, tylko do dachu przyjechał podwykonawca-ekipa górali. W zasadzie, z małymi zgrzytami, ale byłam zadowolona. 
Po rozliczeniu chciałam jeszcze, żeby ta firma dodatkowo zrobiła mi taras (nie objęty wcześniejszą umową). Ekipa do tarasu pojawiła się nagle, z dnia na dzień, inna niż ta która do tej pory u mnie robiła.  
Tak skopanego tarasu to chyba żaden z forumowiczów nie widział. Oczywiście nie dostali ani grosza, ale ten "cud architektury" trzeba było rozebrać niestety na mój koszt. 
Ostatecznie taras miał mi zrobić sąsiad budowlaniec. Prace trwały przeszło dwa miesiące i wyszedł najdroższy taras świata biorąc pod uwagę ilość zużytych  materiałów i cenę robocizny. A i tak trzeba było go nieco poprawić, a sąsiad się obraził. 

Konkluzja: 
Nie ma złotego środka. Albo się ma szczęście i dobrze trafi, albo nie  :Confused:  !

----------


## mdzalewscy

mój kierownik budowy rzekł: "nie polece wam ekipy, bo nawet te moje najlepsze, ostatnio się popsuły" 

wniosek z tego taki, ekipa może zrobić 5 domów dobrze, a szósty spartoli, lekarz też podobnie 5 osób wyleczy a szóstą......, prawnik nie każdego obroni, a samochód tylko co wyjedzie z serwisu (gdzie od nas skasowali 2kzł) i zaraz znowu padnie. Generalnie jesteśmy ludźmi i różne rzeczy "chrzanimy", niektórzy nawet swoje życie, małżeństwo, rodzinę

----------


## remx

Chyba Orzech.
W jednym z wątków opisywałem jak ten człowiek chciał ze mnie zedrzeć za fundamenty a to co proponował to w skrócie wykopanie dziury i nalanie do niej betonu.  Za b. duże pieniądze.

----------


## remx

A był to człowiek polecany na tym forum

----------


## krzyss

Różnie to bywa. U mnie budują "podwykonawcy" zatrudnieni przez "firmę" i jestem bardzo zadowolony - zaprzeczenie wszystkiego złego, co tu piszemy (zapraszam na wizję lokalną). Bardzo ważny jest też kierownik budowy, względem którego majster ma szacunek...

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Różnie to bywa. U mnie budują "podwykonawcy" zatrudnieni przez "firmę" i jestem bardzo zadowolony - zaprzeczenie wszystkiego złego, co tu piszemy (zapraszam na wizję lokalną)...


A gdzie dokładniej budujesz ? Może wpadnę na inspekcję   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## krzysztofh

Skoro padło już nazwisko, to dodam swoje trzy grosze. Budowa w zakresie stanu surowego szła nie najgorzej, ale byłem na niej codziennie i zawsze coś korygowałem lub ustalałem że tak ma być. Całe szczęście że troche liznąłem literatury jak, co powinny być wykonane. Poza tym sam wiele rzeczy potrafię zrobić i nikt mnie nie oszuka proponując "lepsze" rozwiązanie, które proponuje wykonawca bo akurat nie chce mu się czegoś zrobić tak jak w projekcie.
Jeżeli chodzi o fundamenty to również długo trwały rozmowy z Jackiem, w których stałem na stanowisku: płacę i wymagam aby było tak jak przewiduje projekt i sztuka budowlana.
Kłopoty pojawiły sie dopiero przy robieniu dachu i położeniu dachówki Robena. Jego firma poległa i musiałem sam znaleźć inną z prawdziwego zdarzenia. Na całe szczęście nie rozliczyłem całości prac.
Natomiast całkiem inny temat to wykończeniówka w tym roku. Szczęście że się rozstałem z tą firmą i większość podstawowych innych prac (tynki, wylewki) zlecałem innym.
Ocieplenie poddasza praktycznie zrobiłem sam (poza przykręceniem płyt GK i ich wyszpachlowaniem). Dzięki temu mam równe płaszczyzny na skosach i sufitach oraz przyzwoite tynki gipsowe.
A tak na marginesie firmę Jacka też mi polecono na tym Forum.

----------


## Erol

Miły, skromny i prosty człowiek, tryskający "pomysłowością".Wydawać by się mogło wymarzona ekipa bud. Pana Henia Orze......kiego

UWAGA to naciągacz, niesolidny i nie wywiązujący się z umowy człowiek, potrafi opuścić plac budowy i nigdy więcej się nie pojawić, nie ma pojęcia o budowaniu, wielu ludzi musiało dakładać do fundamentów drugie tyle lub je wyburzać!!!!!!

Pan Henio ukrywa się przed poszkodowanymi aby uniknąć odpowiedzialności oczywiście!!!!

----------


## zibi2

Czarna Lista to nie hyde-park, że każdy mówi co mu ślina na język przyniesie.
Jareko taką prowadzi - zgłoś do niego.

pozdr

----------


## vivaldi

O qurcze a ja tez bralem go pod uwage i nawet rozmawialem wstepnie. Czlowiek sprawia pozytywne wrazenie... Opatrznosc jednak czuwala  :big grin:  i zdecydowalem sie na inna ekipe. 
Pozdro

----------


## rafałek

Tak tak - za dobrą ekipą trzeba się nachodzić i to już jesienią by zaczęli na wiosnę... Jak ktoś sam wpada w ręce a już się naprasza to zaczyna być podejrzane. No chyba, że czasy się znienią w budownictwie na jeszcze gorsze   :sad:   Obym nie wykrakał.

----------


## ozzie

My w zeszlym roku rozmawialismy z tym panem O  :ohmy:   Na mnie zrobil dobre wrazenie, ale moj maz mial odmienne zdanie.  I cale szczescie!  Wzielismy inna ekipe i uniklismy problemow.

----------


## catherine12

Firma budowlana zapewniła mnie o możliwości wybudowania  małego domu jednorodzinnego z użytkowym poddaszem w przeciągu trzech miesięcy ( od lipca do października). Stan, w którym będzie znajdował się dom pozwoli na zamieszkanie. Czy to normalne? Słyszałam, że po wybudowaniu stanu surowego powinien nastąpić czas na tzw. wysychanie ścian. Mój dom wykonany będzie z pustaków MAX następnie ocieplony steropianem 12 cm i tynkowany.

----------


## katerhasser

firma wciska kit....
przy tej technologii to niewykonalne

----------


## dominikams

> firma wciska kit....
> przy tej technologii to niewykonalne


A czy przy jakiejkolwiek innej technologii jest to wykonalne?

----------


## Willie

> Napisał katerhasser
> 
> firma wciska kit....
> przy tej technologii to niewykonalne
> 
> 
> A czy przy jakiejkolwiek innej technologii jest to wykonalne?


w teorii i na papierze możliwe w szkielecie drewnianym, ale mimo wszystko 3 miesiace z tego nie wyjdą.
Polecam kontakt z reżyserem "Nigdy w życiu" - tam postawili dom z bali chyba w 2 tygodnie  :Wink2:

----------


## agniesia

> Firma budowlana zapewniła mnie o możliwości wybudowania  małego domu jednorodzinnego z użytkowym poddaszem w przeciągu trzech miesięcy ( od lipca do października). Stan, w którym będzie znajdował się dom pozwoli na zamieszkanie. Czy to normalne? Słyszałam, że po wybudowaniu stanu surowego powinien nastąpić czas na tzw. wysychanie ścian. Mój dom wykonany będzie z pustaków MAX następnie ocieplony steropianem 12 cm i tynkowany.


Catherine, a ile masz np stropow, na forum przeczytalam, ze czas podparcia, schniecia stropu to 28 dni, policz ile tak naprawde to wyjdzie czasu

----------


## kasiaR

Uuuffffffffff ja też z tym Panem rozmawiałam, wydawał sie rozsadny. Pozory mylą.
Dzieki
Pozdrawiam

----------


## KonAn

Od tego jaki dom nam postawią,zależy głównie od nas, naszej wiedzy budowlanej i determinacji  w egzekwowaniu jakości.Widziałem parę domów zbudowanych przez tego samego fachowca.Tam gdzie wymagano od niego jakości,pokazywano jak to trzeba zrobić prawidłowo jest wszystko OK.Tam zaś gdzie był pozostawiony sam sobie lub zbytnio mu zaufano efekty nie były najlepsze.
   Podsumowując wybór wykonawcy to loteria,nigdy nie możemy mieć pewności.Jest tylko jedna rada;musimy na każdym kroku pilnować jakości wykonywanych prac.By tak się stało musimy mieć wiedzę lub dobrego kierownika budowy, a nie figuranta,który wypełni nam dziennik budowy.W razie pojawiających się problemów trzeba pożegnać dotychczasowego wykonawcę i poszukać innego.Wiem,że trudno jest potem znaleźć nową ekipę,ale w ostatecznym rozrachunku straci się mniej niż miałaby nas kosztować naprawa czy remont świeżo postawionego domu.

----------


## maciekg

> Firma budowlana zapewniła mnie o możliwości wybudowania  małego domu jednorodzinnego z użytkowym poddaszem w przeciągu trzech miesięcy ( od lipca do października). Stan, w którym będzie znajdował się dom pozwoli na zamieszkanie. Czy to normalne? Słyszałam, że po wybudowaniu stanu surowego powinien nastąpić czas na tzw. wysychanie ścian. Mój dom wykonany będzie z pustaków MAX następnie ocieplony steropianem 12 cm i tynkowany.



jezeli to tylko prefabrykowany z gotowych elementów, sa takie i to chyba nie wiele drozsze od "normalnych"
ktos z rodziny taki posawil, szybko,
jedyny problem - na suficie wiadac laczenia plyt G-K

 :smile:

----------


## domansk

Jak się to skończyło? W tamtym roku na jesieni również z tej samej firmy kupiłem szambo i jest pełne wody.

Już je reklamowałem, ale trudno jest tego gościa ściągnąć.

Daj znać co Tobie udało się zrobic.c

Jacek

----------


## kolo

Gromy sypią się ostro, ale napisz jak przebiega Twoje składanie reklamacji, jaka jest reakcja tego gościa. Z tego co napisałaś nie wynika nic więcej oprócz tego, że jesteś na gościa wkurzona i według CIEBIE facio jest oszustem.

----------


## Arko

Takich firm oferujących szamba jast wiele. Sąsiad nie chciał oczyszczalni bo nie i tak, więc zdecydował się na szambo. Dzwonił, pytał  i nie mógł się zdecydować. Wszyscy producenci zapewniają na swoje wyroby atest pytanie ?????. Jak PZH może wydać atest higieniczności nie widząc samego wyrobu lecz tylko projekt.
Znalazł gościa i firmę która wylewa szamba na miejscu jakie sobie tylko zażyczysz poprzedni doradząc (nawet jest w stanie przerobić szambo na oczyszczalnię. Wykonał projekt i szambo wg PN i to jest atest. Sąsiad obserwował i pytał a nawet chciał próby szcelności a i cena była konkurenyjna do prefabykowanych. ja jestem pod wrażeniem

----------


## BK

O co chodzi z tymi atestami - czy ma je producent na wszystkie szamba jakie produkuje czy każde szambo ma mieć atest? Ja nie mam atestu - a szmbo zakopane w ziemi. Jak mam sprawdzić czy szczelne czy nieszczelne? I kto sprawdza te atesty - przy odbiorze budynku? Kto?

Mam dom ejszcze nieobsypany - czy odkopywać to szmbo i sprawdzać czy szczelne? Gdyby było nieszczelne to dostałaby się do niego woda gruntowa?!

Szambo wkopywała i przywoziła firma która wiel rzeczy spartoliła więc boję się czy nie mamy następnego kłopotu
Help

----------


## Sp5es

Atest higieniczny wydawany jest okresowo na 5 lub 10 lat. Wygląda ze jest ok. Tylko on mówi wyłącznie że się człowiek nim nie zatruje. Atest PZH nie ma nic do właściwości użytkowych wyrobu. Na dobrą sprawę jest bez znaczenia. Można jeszcze sprawdzić czy to jego atest. 
Często biorą cudzy atest i wpisują własną firmę. Sprawdzićw PZH w Warszawie, ul.Chocimska, telefonicznie. - Zakład Higieny Komunalnej

Reklamacje trzeba wysłać na piśmie. Jak nie odpowie na piśmie w ciągu 14 dni, to z mocy prawa reklamacja jest uznana - kodeks cywilny. Do ew. sądu, czysty miód.
Nie bawic się w ustne ustalenia. Określić roszczenie i wezwać do usunięcia  wady z podaniem terminu.

Można faceta podać do nadzoru budowlanego i inspekcji handlowej o wprowadzenie do obrotu wyrobów budowlanych bez wymaganego zezwolenia - certyfikat ITB na zgodność do aprobaty technicznej.

----------


## pchelek

Atesty Higieniczne wydaje PZH na Chocimskiej i trwa to pięć minut - jest to jedna strona. Dotyczy wyrobu [dowolnego] czy nie ma w nim szkodliwych substancji i to wszystko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. 
Nie obejmuje badań wyrobu - w przypadku szamba - wodoszczelności. należy zawsze żądać certyfikatu na wyrób. Myślę, że takie certyfikaty wydają instytuty zajmujące się ochroną środowiska - poszukajcie w google kto wydaje atesty, certyfikaty na szamba. Powinna być polska norma.
To stary numer wielu nieuczciwych producentów-oszustów - pokazać klientowi atest higieniczny - może się złapie.
Musicie tego oszusta podać do Powiatowego Inspektora Nadzoru Budowlanego, że sprzedaje szamba bez certyfikatów.
W Polsce od stycznia działa ok. 400 agentów inspekcji nadzoru budowlanego [unijne wymogi] i faktycznie robią czystkę - zamykane są np. fabryki okien bo firma nie miała certyfikatu. Nie ma zmiłuj.

----------


## abromba

Kiedyś chyba to było wałkowane i o ile pamiętam wyszło, że atesty na szambo ma prawo wydawać Instytut Ochrony Środowiska w Warszawie. 
A co, jeżeli nie mam atestu ( mam jedynie "zaświadczenie o zgodności z PN któryś tam numer - wydaną przez "uprawnione laboratorium"? Tez się dałam złapać, chociaż jak na razie po zimie nic do szamba nie wciekło (specjalnie trzymaliśmy puste żeby to sprawdzić). 
Czy mogą mi nie odebrac budynku? Tym bardziej, że typ szamba wskazany w projekcie budowlanym jest inny od tego, który ostatecznie mamy.

----------


## pchelek

Sprawdź co to za norma - nory są w internecie - wystukaj na google jej numer - poszukaj w google dokumentów wymaganych dla szamb np hasło  "szamba, atesty, normy, dopuszczenia do stosowania"

----------


## bobo30

Czy mogą nie odebrać budynku jesli nie ma atestu na szambo? Moje ma być kopane i wylewane własnym sumptem. Co z atestem?

----------


## Sp5es

Bobo, 

W takich przypadkach składa wykonawca deklarację zgodności do dokumentacji projektowej. Tylko co tam jest ???

----------


## MarcinM

Witajcie,

*chciałbym ostrzec przed ekipą tynkarzy spod Siedlec.
Szef nazywa się Stanisławski, porusza się Oplem Astra na siedleckich numerach.*
Na robocie znają się tak sobie, natomiast na uciekaniu z budowy bez żadnego ostrzeżenia - znakomicie.
Zostawili po sobie rozpoczęte tynkowanie, sporo rzeczy do poprawek i syf na podłogach. Przestrzegam przed nimi.

Pozdrawiam
MarcinM

----------


## Padre

Ostrzegam wszystkich przed oszustem Markiem Soltysiakiem, reklamujacym sie jako spec od alarmow i instalacji elektrycznych. Jego firma to Security Systems (strona juz nie dziala, ale byla pod adresem  www.twoje.bezpieczenstwo.prv.pl)
Pisze to poniewaz czlowiek ten swego czasu udzielal sie na grupie dyskutujac ze _ZBYCH_'em w kwestii systemow alarmowych.
Jeszcze zanim pojawil sie na forum naklonil mnie do zrobienia u mnie instalacji elektrycznej i alarmu. Z wielkimi oporami zrobil elektryke na poczatku 2004 roku i uruchomil alarm w postaci tymczasowej z kilkoma tylko wiszacymi czujkami (dla ochrony wykanczanego budynku). Ostatnio mial to dokonczyc, ale niestety zniknal z zaliczka.

Dopiero po tym zaczalem go szukac i natrafilem:
http://groups.google.pl/groups?q=mar...gle.com&rnum=3
http://groups.google.pl/groups?hl=pl....pl%26rnum%3D6
http://groups.google.pl/groups?hl=pl....pl%26rnum%3D7

Wyglada na to, ze stracilem swoja zaliczke, ale najgorsze jest w tym wszystkim to, ze ma rozbabrany system alarmowy zaprojektowany przez "fachowca" zupelnie bez glowy...

Aha jeszcze jedno. Ostatnio namierzylem, ze Soltysiak probuje zalapac sie do pracy w Wielkiej Brytanii jako elektryk, wiec nie wchodzcie z nim w zadne uklady, bo za chcwile zwinie sie z Polski, a pewnie potrzebuje kasy na bilet.

----------


## bladyy78

Trzeba tepic takie partctwo ale madry Polak po szkodzie!!! Ja tez mialem podobna sytuacje ale z ekipa budowalna spaprala mi dom. Naszczescie mialem ich narzedzia budowlane. Zazadalem zwrot czesci kasy na poczet poprawy domu. Dzis grzecznie szef zwrócil mi okreslona sume kasy i ja mu wydalem narzedzia. Nastepnym razem bede bardziej przezorny kase bede dawal po skonczeniu roboty a nie w trakcie.

----------


## lafcadio

A to Polska właśnie...  :cry:   :Roll:

----------


## KKinga

A ja trafiłam na partaczy, oszustów i nie powiem co jeszcze przy budowie kominka (*BRUSZKIEWICZ/KOWALSKI Z WYSZKOWA)*. Przerobili mnie na 10 tys. Sprawa jest w sądzie i jak tylko sie zakończy, opiszę szczegółowo na Forum całą historię.

----------


## tomek_lodz

Nie jest to pierwszy opisany tu przypadek oszustów czy "tylko"partaczy, a może stworzyć osobny wątek na forum pt nieuczciwi fachowcy podzielić na regiony itp

----------


## Bimbaj

Mocne słowa!

Akurat ten człowiek robił u mnie instalację alarmową. Miał robić więcej, ale czekam na lepszy moment (malowanie).

Dziwię się, że przekręt, bo w sumie współpracę z nim oceniam pozytywnie - cenowo przyzwoicie, zaliczek żadnych nie chciał. Zarabiał tyle co na rabacie za sprzęt, czyli nie brał dodatkowego wynagrodzenia za swoją pracę (no chyba, że były jakieś extra zamówienia z mojej strony, gdzie sprzęt był mój)

Alarm działa, żadnych fałszywych alarmów, w sumie człowiek na poziomie, chociaż piewszy kontakt z nim można oceniać różnie.

Ale jeśli rzeczywiście tak jest, że przekręt no to lipa  :Confused:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bimbaj

Mocne słowa!

Akurat ten człowiek robił u mnie instalację alarmową. Miał robić więcej, ale czekam na lepszy moment (malowanie).

Dziwię się, że przekręt, bo w sumie współpracę z nim oceniam pozytywnie - cenowo przyzwoicie, zaliczek żadnych nie chciał. Zarabiał tyle co na rabacie za sprzęt, czyli nie brał dodatkowego wynagrodzenia za swoją pracę (no chyba, że były jakieś extra zamówienia z mojej strony, gdzie sprzęt był mój)

Alarm działa, żadnych fałszywych alarmów, w sumie człowiek na poziomie, chociaż piewszy kontakt z nim można oceniać różnie.

Ale jeśli rzeczywiście tak jest, że przekręt no to lipa  :Confused:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Padre

No to masz szczescie...

U mnie wczesniej tez bylo OK.. no moze prawie OK (zerknij w moj dziennik budowy - opisalem tam przejscia z elektrykiem - Soltysiakiem). Teraz tez mu zaufalem nie podejrzewajac niczego  :sad:  no i niestety wtopilem...

Zauwaz, ze nawet jego strona www jakos przestala dzialac... i dane w koncie tlen tez usunal...

Aha, jestem w kontakcie z ludzmi, ktorych oszukal i wierz mi - oni tez dali sie nabic w butelke...

----------

Złóż sprawę do sądu, wpłać wadium i czekaj spokojnie. Sąd go znajdzie, a policja w razie czego doprowadzi na rozprawę.
Po co masz ty się tym martwić, niech zacznie się martwić on. A jak dojdzie w końcu do rozprawy poproś innych by też go pozwali. Tak po kolei, by się trochę po sądach powłóczył. Potem komornik i spoko. 
Zawsze staraj się by, to kto inny tracił nerwy, zwłaszcza, gdy okaże się tak niesolidny.
Jeśli tego nie zrobisz, facet nie dostanie nauczki i będzie dalej bezkarnie okradał innych ludzi.

----------


## alienka

A ja mam właśnie ofertę Pana Marka S   :ohmy:  
Teraz już wiem co robić.
Wielkie dzięki. Myślę, że taki wątek jest bardzo potrzebny.
Pozdrawiam

----------

Taaa, zdecydowanie złóż pozew do sądu. Sędziowie też budują, więc będą mogli wyeliminować zawodnika z rynku na jakiś czas.
Swoją drogą to facet ma dużo tupetu jesli nadal się ogłasza.

----------


## Bimbaj

u mnie też chciał robić elektrykę, ale nie pasował mi jego sposób instalacji w podłogach. Wiem, że tak się robi, ale jakbym na to pozwolił, nie mógłbym mieć już na górze np. odkurzacza centralnego, czego w tamtym momencie nawet nie wiedziałem.

No nic. Cieszę się, że miałem szczęście, ale przykro mi, że Cię oszukał.

Swoją drogą nie wiem, kto teraz mi skończy ten system bo nie wpadłem na to, aby zrobić inwentacyzację przed tynkami, a ze zdjęć wszystkiego nie wykumam... cholercia.

pzdr,
 :Roll:

----------


## bratius

> u mnie też chciał robić elektrykę, ale nie pasował mi jego sposób instalacji w podłogach. Wiem, że tak się robi, ale jakbym na to pozwolił, nie mógłbym mieć już na górze np. odkurzacza centralnego, czego w tamtym momencie nawet nie wiedziałem.
> 
> No nic. Cieszę się, że miałem szczęście, ale przykro mi, że Cię oszukał.
> 
> Swoją drogą nie wiem, kto teraz mi skończy ten system bo nie wpadłem na to, aby zrobić inwentacyzację przed tynkami, a ze zdjęć wszystkiego nie wykumam... cholercia.
> 
> pzdr,


To czas popatrzec na tego "Artyste" http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...ight=systembud

----------


## writos

Tu tez jest artysta http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...ight=systembud. Ciekawe, czy ma uprawnienia?

----------


## Bimbaj

Ciekaw jestem jak się dalej sprawaw potoczyła. Udało się coś wskórać?

pozdr,
B.

----------


## Padre

Jak na razie nic sie nie udalo. Sprawa poszla w chwilowa odstawke  :sad:  Mielismy wypadek samochodowy (nie z naszej winy) i teraz musimy skupic sie na leczeniu kontuzji i walce z ubezpieczycielem, ktory oczywiscie chce nas oszukac kasujac samochod i wyplacajac jakies niewspolmiernie male pieniadze  :sad:

----------


## popi

dobrze wiedzieć

----------


## KKinga

Podciągam

----------


## tadzel

nie kupujcie drzwi drewnianych zewnętrznych firmy DERPAL wypaczaja sie a firma nie wywiazuje sie z warunków gwarancji stosujac krętactwa.

----------


## robertus

Zdecydowanie odradzam firme RAUBO ze Starych Babic pod Warszawą.
Zajmują się sprzedażą i instalacją bram garażowych i napędów oraz produkcją i montażem przęseł do płotów.
Zamówiłem w Raubo bramę garażową Krispol wraz z napędem Nice oraz drzwi wejściowe do garażu Krispol. Zamówienie było na dosyć sporą kwotę ze względu na wielkość bramy. Planowałem też zamówić przęsła i bramę wjazdową.
Firma Raubo przyjechała i zamontowała mi w sierpniu brame garażową z napędem i drzwi boczne. 2 dni później mieli przyjechać i dokończyć robotę (regulacja bramy i napędu, regulacja drzwi, przekazanie kluczy do drzwi, podbicie gwarancji, przekazanie drugiego pilota do bramy). Do dzisiaj nie raczyli się zjawić. Początkowo człowiek odsuwał terminy. Potem aż do tej pory nie odbiera telefonów. Jak tam jade osobiście to zawsze jest zamknięte (ale firma działa bo znajomy mówił mi, że widział ich w Babicach montujących płot).
Całe szczęście, że nie dostali całej kasy bo teraz będę musiał wziąć fachowca, który mi to wszystko doprowadzi do porządku.

----------


## Ginza

Szczerze nie polecam:
 - opaski przybijają do futryn gwoździami ("na klej nie robią")
 - poprzeczki łączące końce futryn do transportu były pobejcowane, ale bez lakieru - zamokły, bejca pociekła i teraz mam zniszczony gres w przedpokoju
 - monter pierwszego dnia spóźnił się 2 godziny, a drugiego nie miał narzędzi, żeby skończyć pracę
 - futryny pobrudzone są resztkami pianki montażowej - zaschła na mur, nie wiem jak to usunąć nie uszkadzając lakieru
 - kasetony do wypełnienia drzwi w łazeince przyjechały wypaczone
 - szef na każdy zarzut odpowiada, że to niemożliwe, zawsze tak robili i było dobrze, a ja chcę ich naciągnąć na dodatkowe koszty
 - kierownik montażu umawia się na przyjazd, zeby obejrzeć szkody, po czym nie przyjeżdża, bo mu termin nie pasuje, za to grozi nam, że jak przyjedzie to będziemy musieli pokryć koszty tego przyjazdu...

Niestety, już zapłaciliśmy (co nas podkusiło...), więc pozostaje szukać solidnej ekipy...

----------


## gervail

moja sytuacja wygladala tak, ze zamowilem 2mp drewna suchego. wielokrotnie zapewniano mnie o wilgotnosci ponizej 25%. 

przy paleniu w kominku okazalo sie iz drewno jest mokre. po rozmowie z firma okazalo sie iz lezy jedynie 7 miesiecy. A mialo byc suszone. 

zaplacilem 180zl/mp, a mokre mozna kupic za 130zl. reklamacje przyjma ale musze odwieźć na swoj koszt co powoduje kolejne straty.

tak wiec PRZESTRZEGAM PRZED TA FIRMA.

----------


## Barti4

Budowało się z nim nie tak źle. Potrafił doradzić, zawsze uśmiechnięty, podpowiada w rozwiązaniach. Niestety... najpierw pokrzywił więźbę, której dekarz mimo wysiłków nie dał rady wyprowadzić do końca. Zaliczki, pożyczki, które wstępnie oddawał. Potem doszły spóźnienia, zmiana ludzi na budowie niemal co tydzień. Później okazało się, że odchodzili, bo im nie płacił. Rozgrzebał robotę w środku tynków poprosił o pożyczkę i jeszcze nawet cały tydzień pracował. Następnie przez dwa kolejne tygodnie kręcił, że ma problem, że od poniedziałku zacznie i cóż.... szkoda gadać...... okazało się, że jestem bardzo naiwny i nadpłaciłem podnad 3000zł, do tego sąsiad 1300 i jeszcze hurtownia w której się zaopatruje pożyczyła mu 200zł  :smile: )
Prywatne śledztwo trwa...na razie znalazłem pojedyńczych pracowników, których też oszukał i nie płacił im mówiąc, że inwestor zwleka z zapłatą.
Efekt... Zostałem w środku sezonu z rozgrzebaną robotą, sąsiad z zaczętą. Jesteśmy stratni i szczerze nie polecamy! Na poparcie moich słów zapraszam na wizję lokalną oraz na rozmowę zemną czy sąsiadem czy hurtownikiem. Posiadam także telefony do oszukanych pracowników ekipy, której nie płacił i nie wywiązał się z płatności...

----------


## aggressor

Witam,

Postanowiłem ostrzec Was przed nieuczciwością co najmniej dwóch firm ochroniarskich działających w Warszawie.
Mieszkam od prawie dwóch lat na nowym, ogrodzonym osiedlu domów jednrodzinnych w Warszawie. Od początku na osiedlu funkcjonują niezależnie od siebie (indywidualne umowy z każdym z właścieli) dwie firmy ochroniarskie: Skorpion i Juwentus. Obie firmy stosowały identyczne stawki za interwencje i monitoring: 80 zł netto.

Ponieważ na wiosnę tego roku udało się rozpocząć formalną współpracę pomiędzy mieszkańcami, prawie natychmiast pojawiła się koncepcja ograniczenia liczby firm zewnętrznych wykonujących niezależnie od siebie takie same usługi i być może uzyskania dodatkowych korzyści skali. Zapytania ofertowe zostały wysłane do kilku firm ochroniarskich, a reakcja na nie bardzo nas pozytywnie zaskoczyła. Pierwszą firmą, która złożyła ofertę (udokumentowane) był Skorpion. Żaden z pozostałych oferentów nie przedstawił atrakcyjniejszych warunków (40 zł netto - abonament, przeniesienie miejsca stacjonowania jednego z patroli interwencyjnych na osiedle i skrócenie czasów interwencji). My ze swojej strony zaoferowaliśmy stróżówkę dla załóg interwencyjnych. Mieszkańcy osiedla solidarnie podjęli decyzję skorzystania z oferty Skorpiona, co oznaczało: dla klientów Juwentusa wypowiedzenie starej umowy i podpisanie nowej, dla klientów Skorpiona podpisanie aneksu z nowymi warunkami.

Operacja zmiany firmy została przeprowadzona w około tydzień. W tym czasie Juwentus kilkakrotnie kontaktował się z klientami wypowiadającymi umowę, rozsiewając pogłoski o dodatkowych korzyściach, jakie mieli rzekomo odnieść ci mieszkańcy, na których ręce złożona została oferta Skorpiona. Przedstawiciele Skorpiona rewanżowali się nam opowieściami o praktykach korupcyjnych i matactwach Juwentusa w innych lokalizacjach. Nikt się tym specjalnie nie przejął i rozpoczął się okres krótkotrwałej, współpracy na nowych warunkach. Po około dwóch tygodniach pojawiły się pogłoski o tajnym spotkaniu zarządów kilku firm ochroniarskich celem ustalenia zasad "pokojowego współistnienia". Zaczęły do nas docierać informacje, że Juwentus będzie próbował na nowo przejąć straconych klientów, a Skorpion ma mu w tym pomóc.

Jest to już wyraźnie naruszające prawo UE i ścigane przez UOKiK zawiązanie kartelu przez zmowę cenową i podział rynku.

Szybko okazało się, że w ślad za pogłoskami pojawiły się działania formalne. Nowi klienci Skorpiona otrzymali wypowiedzenia umów, bez podania przyczyn (datowane na 30.06.06). Perfidia zmowy polega dodatkowo na tym, że klienci objęci aneksem do wcześniejszej umowy nie otrzymali wypowiedzenia nowych warunków, co oznacza, że stawka przyjęta dla 30 klientów na jednym osiedlu dalej jest możliwa do utrzymania przy "dobrowolnym" zrezygnowaniu z 20 nowych. W związku z powyższym teza, że wypowiedzenie spowodowały czynniki ekonomiczne (nieopłacalność) odpada. Obecne miejsce stacjonowania patroli interwencyjnych jest oddalone od nas o 1,5 km, więc powodem odmowy nie jest także brak możliwości technicznych obsłużenia nowych klientów. Niestety w tym momencie ciężko będzie oczekiwać pełnej solidarności mieszkańców, frontalnego odwrócenia się od obu firm i znalezienia trzeciej, nie uwikłanej w układ. Obawiam się, że znajdą się tacy dla których niewątpliwie atrakcyjna cena będzie czynnikiem decydującym.

No i jeszcze gwóźdź do trumny. Agencja Ochrony Skorpion nie jest już zainteresowana świadczeniem usług ochrony mienia i monitoringu dla byłych klientów Juwentusa. Nie złożą żadnej indywidualnej oferty mieszkańcom osiedla. Mamy więc sytuację kuriozalną: 10 sąsiadów obsługują, 20 innych obsługiwać nie chcą, bez względu na warunki.

Pozdrawiam
-- 
Aggressor

----------


## Heimnar

Moje doświadczenia z "ochroniarzami" są inne, ale równie nieprzyjemne.
Rodzice mają domek na mazurach.
Regularnie co roku ktoś się do niego włamywał (1 na jesieni, 1 na wiosnę). Nic nie był w stanie ukraść, bo nic tam nie było, ale szybę trzeba było wstawiać nową, albo naprawiać drzwi.
Aż tu któregoś razy pojawiła się oferta firmy ochroniarskiej (alarm+monitoring) i jednocześnie jak by na potwierdzenie ich oferty - że by się jednak przydała (bo zainteresowanie było nieszczególne) - częstotliwość włamań wzrosła do 10!! w sezonie.
Było to do tego stopnia bezczelne, że raz nawet wyważyli drzwi (wyłamali zamek), ale nawet nie weszli do środka - dywan się zawinął i drzwi były tylko ledwo uchylone - ot tylko, żeby było widać, że ktoś się włamywał.
Za rękę ich nikt nie złapał, ale jestem przekonany, że robili to właśnie oni. Żeby przyspieszyć podpisanie umów.
Skutek odnieśli.

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Zupełnie chora sytuacja w tej branży jest wynikiem dążności do utarcia du... szkłem. Można, oczywiście, ale opatrunki kosztują i nieprzyjemność może spora być.
Jakąż to profesjonalną i sprawną ochronę przez bykowatych spec- bodygardów można sobie zapewnić płacąc ich pracodawcy 3zł 60gr na godzinę ich pracy? Oczywiście, będą umundurowani, licencjonowani, wyekwipowani w środki łączności i środki ochrony osobistej oraz środki przymusu bezpośredniego!
Dodatkowo - ich praca zapewni zysk pracodawcy i godziwą pensję im samym!
I KTOŚ NORMALNY MA JESZCZE W TO UWIERZYĆ!
Po prostu. Firma na ochronę ma taką sumę, że jak się podzieli ją przez godziny nocne to tyle wychodzi!
Potem się słyszy, że komuś wisi, nie zależy, nie dojeżdża na czas itd.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## hos

a ja mam dobre doswiadczenia z firmą , która pilnuje nam obiekt od około 5 lat, zadnych problemów i z reguły szybko reagują na wezwania max.5-10min., żadnych zastrzeżeń (ale odpukać w niemalowane żeby nie zapeszyć- *puk, puk*)

----------


## aggressor

Pewnie ma odrobinę racji Adam M. i pisałem, że stawka 40 zł została uznana za niską, ale to chyba nie do klientów powinna należeć analiza opłacalności składania takich ofert! Można było zakładać, że jeśli ktoś coś takiego oferuje, to wie co robi. To w końcu ponad 30 domów na powierzchni 1,5 ha oraz kilkadziesiąt innych obiektów w promieniu kilku kilometrów. Nikt też nie wymagał, aby postawiony na osiedlu patrol obsługiwał wyłącznie zgłoszenia z osiedla. Skorpion nie twierdził też, że został przez nas wykorzystany, a fakt udostępnienia pomieszczeń dla patroli przyiął dość entuzjastycznie.
Nikt nam nie powiedział, że zerwiemy umowę w trzy tygodnie po jej podpisaniu, bo niedoszacowaliśmy kosztów. Powiedziano nam: zrywamy, bo treść umowy na to pozwala i nie jesteśmy zainteresowani jakimikolwiek rozmowami o innych stawkach.
W mniemaniu mieszkańców osiedla potwierdza to wcześniejsze pogłoski o zawarciu nieformalnych ustaleń pomiędzy agencjami, ustaleniu podziału rynku, bez oglądania się na interes klienta. 
Powyższe jest już niezgodne z prawem i może być przez to prawo ścigane.
Nie możemy dopuścić do tego, aby układy między firmami zmuszały nas do korzystania z usług narzuconego odgórnie oferenta.
Niestety niektórzy z nas mieli już do czynienia z firmami, które po włamaniu do ochranianego domu próbowały zmusić swojego klienta do podpisania sfałszowanych protokołów interwencji, z których wynikało, że patrol pojawił się w czasie gwarantowanym w umowie. Trudno od takiego klienta oczekiwać, że pokornie przyjmie ofertę firmy, która nie dość, że zawiodła, to próbowała jeszcze w sposób niezgodny z prawem ten fakt zatuszować.

Pozdrawiam
-- 
Aggressor[/i]

----------


## beno11

olej Skorpiona bo to dziadowska firma moim skromnym zdaniem
poszukaj firme ochroniarska MATPOL korzystam z ich uslug kilka lat ok 10 i mam z nia 0 problemow 
chociaz jak to z firmami ochroniarskimi bywa dla jednych sa ok dla innych odwrotnie

----------


## Bess

A ja mogę przestrzec przed elektrykiem Władysławem  *Kołakowskim*. Nie padło tu na forum  chyba jeszcze  jego nazwisko, ale działa on na Wawrze, w Józefowie... Łapie sto srok za ogon, pazerny na kasę, w konsekwencji nie wywiązuje się z obowiązków, kręci, mąci, robi (mimo, że ma uprawnienia D, E, uprawnienia do instalacji odgromowej) po łebkach, czasami jak laik, nie zna najnowszych przepisów i nie wdraża ich , nie przykłada się, popełnia karygodne błędy. Chaotyczny, roztrzepany, niekonkretny i o kant d___ te jego uprawnienia. Nawet kable myli i odcina "niechcący" prąd sąsiadom. A ile błędów nam zafundował, szkoda gadać.    Dzisiaj musieliśmy go pogonić! Przyszedł nowy elektryk i za głowę się złapał, jak można tak wykonać instalację odgromową.   :Evil:

----------


## gervail

podciagam do gory

----------


## ramsey1981

Ja z kolei pragne wszystkim odradzic uslugi Pawla K... z Wesolej z zakresu budowy ogrodzen, firma nazywa sie OGROBUD. Celowo nie podaje danych osobowych w pelni - ustawa o ich ochronie.
Przez 3 miesiace zwodzil mnie terminami i w ciagu tego czasu zrobil zaledwie fundament ogrodzenia i slupki. Wszystko nierowno osadzone, kolejna ekipa musiala wszystko poprawiac. Stracilem mnostwo nerwow, czasu i 7,5 tysiaca.

PAWEL

----------


## kirkris

dwa zgłoszenia:

TOP-MIX Usługi Budowlane
Krzysztof Śmietanka
firma z Pionek ale pracuje tutaj
nick na Muratorze: *mlody 1978*


tynkarz
Jan Goub. (kropka - 1 literka)
Warszawa

pierwszy niesolidny, bierze zaliczki i nie kończy prac, nie odbiera telefonów, nie rozlicza się z wykonawcami

na budowie gdzie tynkował drugi Pan, zrezygnował z pracy i zażądał 2 razy większej sumy za zakończenie a zaraz po rezygnacji z jego usług, nieznani sprawcy odkuli przewody od wszystkich instalacji elektrycznych i odcieli je w sposób niszczący instalację

a oto link do ich pracy oraz zniszczeń w instalacjach:

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...s/Zniszczenia/


pozdrawiam i życzę nie spotkania się z tymi panami

----------


## alicjam80

Witam,

chciałam wszystkich przestrzec przed ekipą budowlaną pana Tomka Kramka. Trafiłam do niego przez polecenia na forum muratora. Na moje nieszczęście jego brat nie miał czasu. Po dokonaniu wyceny przez niego zgodziliśmy się na cenę i umówiliśmy, iż skontaktujemy się w celu ustalenia szczegółów (umawialiśmy się w maju na październik 2006). Od trzech tygodni gość nie odbiera telefonów. Jedyną odpowiedź otrzymałam od jego brata. Podobno znalazł nową robotę na ten termin. Szkoda tylko, że nam o tym nie powiedział, a my umawialiśmy już np. dekarzy. Powiedziałam panu Grzegorzowi, iż jego brat jest niepoważnym człowiekiem i całkowicie nieodpowiedzialnym oraz że wystawię mu negatywną opinię na forum. Niestety pan Grzegorz Kramek nie może ponosić odpowiedzialności za swojego brata i że on by się tak nie zachował tylko szczerze powiedział, o co chodzi. 
Obecnie nie mamy ekipy i jeżeli ktoś z Was ma informacje, kto mógłby mi pomóc, to proszę o pomoc.
Z góry dziękuję. 
Ala

----------


## myszkaxs

a oto i moje zgloszenie
Pan Marciniak i jego ekipa - robią ocieplenia poddaszy - naciaga i podnosi cene o 50% przed rozpoczeciem prac. Nikomu nie polecam bo nie dotrzymuje nawet zapisanego wczesniej w umowie słowa.

----------


## mery26

Może nie wykonawca a skład budowlany ale dodam...
NIE POLECAM
AMIS 2 ul.Przemyslowa 1 z Garwolina.
Zapłaciłem za towar zaliczkowo(FV pro forma)-nie byłem a teraz na pewno nie bede ich stałym klientem,stad takie zabezpieczenie.Transport z kilkunastodniowym opóźnieniem po wielu,wielu interwencjach tel. (jedno z podstawowych tłumaczeń to brak transportu-mimo,iż zaznaczałem w zamówieniu ze płace za transport+rozładunek).Towar - BK -przywieziono autem z windą-sie maszyna namęczyła ale udało sie."Miłe" panie wiecznie obiecywały że przekażą,oddzwonią i NIC!Przemęczone,złośliwe, niemiłe, niekompetentne. Dostał mi się również towar przeterminiwany (masa izolacyjna).Ponownie obiecanki że towar bedzie wymieniony-po wielu kolejnych tel. z mojej strony firma oświadczyła że nie wymieni a odbierze wadliwy towar.I dalej zadnej reakcji ze strony firmy.W końcu sie pofatygowałem i zawiozłem bubel.I tu kolejne zdziwko:magazynier oswiadczył ze nie przyjmie bo wiaderka są brudne (UWAGA!na budowie należy utrzymywać czystość aby opakowania nie uległy zabrudzeniu-piaskowy osad po deszczu).Po wielu niepotrzebnych stresach łaskawie uległ.Kolejne moje zdziwienie:nie dostanę FV i zwrotu kasy bo pani X na urlopie a pani Y nie wie albo nie umie (komputer nadal jest zagadką dla niektórych) a tak wogóle to kasa zamknięta. Chciałem również odwiedzić prezesa tejze wspaniałej instytucji gdzie hol ozdobiony był wieloma nagrodami i wyróżnieniami ale nieobecny.Przeważnie był nieobecny (na podstawie tel. prób kontaktowania się).Uwzględniając obecną konkurencję na rynku proponuję omijać.
POLECAM
Centrobud Stara Iwiczna
Bardzo miła obsługa szczególnie ze strony P. Piotra, który w warunkach skoku cen BK postarał się zestawić moje zamówienie tak aby "utrzymać" proponowane mi ceny sprzed 2 m-cy.I co najważniejsze: chce, może i jak mówi że bedzie to bedzie-bez obiecanek.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## leszek.gorski

Nieuczciwy, nie dotrzumuje terminów, ucieka z budowy HERMANOWSKI SŁAWOMIR z PUŁTUSKA, firma zarejestrowana w Pułtusku ulica Kościuszki 44.
Ostrzegam wszystkich, to nieuczciwy facet, wyłudza pieniądze, nie dotrzymuje umów, nie odpowiada na telefony, lekceważy inwestrró,.
Czykogoś tak wykiwał jak mnie?

----------


## lczar

elektryk - Henryk Pazio
dostawca piasku - Chełstowski

----------


## hedom

Szanowni forumowicze PRZESTRZEGAM PRZED MAJSTREM *ANDRZEJ GOŁĘBIOWSKI.* 

Facet buduje w Łomiankach i okolicach Babice, Laski, Izabelin. Polecił mi go działający w okolicach kierbud. Widziałem cztery zbudowane przez niego domy - właściele zadowoleni - ale niestety ZEPSUŁ SIĘ. 

Chciał złapać kilka srok za ogon, nie był w stanie wszystkiego nadzorować, przestali płacić jemu, przestał płacić ludziom, przestali pracować. Brał robotników z łapanki i cieszę się, że nie zdążył zbyt dużo spieprzyć u mnie na budowie (bo niewiele zbudował). 

Wystrzegać się takich partaczy

----------


## gimps

Podobnie jak wyżej firma 

TOP-MIX Usługi Budowlane 
Krzysztof Śmietanka 
firma z Pionek ale pracuje tutaj 
nick na Muratorze: mlody 1978

gość naciąga ludzi bierze zaliczki i znika. 
Telefony 663702904, 0226460045, 0694960096 generalnie po podpisaniu umowy i pobraniu zaliczki milczą (chyba, że jest to nowy numer wtedy oddzwania)

----------


## Agnieszek

A ja przestrzegam przed ekipą Edyty Rayzacher. Robi dobre wrażenie, ale ma duże problemy z uwzględnianiem reklamacji. Nie wystawia faktur VAT, mimo zapewnień.

Początkowo była super miła, z dziewczęcym wdziękiem. Po zgłoszeniu reklamacji na ogrodzenie trzy razy podawała terminy naprawy, z których się oczywiście nie wywiązała, a następnie przestała odbierać telefony (jakże znana praktyka wśród budowlańców...).

----------


## aguniawaw

z cała pewnością nie polecam pana Chendoszko z Sokołowa Podlaskiego, trudnią się ociepleniami i dachami. umówiłam sie z nimi w maju na ocieplenie domu (po znajomości) wszystko było ok. miał załatwić mi materiały - jak sie później okazalo znalazłam sama dużo taniej materiały.
zamówiłam wszystko, zapłaciłam wzięlam urlop i ...... mieli towar dostarczyc w poniedziałek dzwonie do pracowników o której przyjada.....a oni ze beda mieli z tydzien opoznienia......szybciutko odmowilam przywoz materialu..... za tydzien znow dzonie kiedy przyjda......a oni : ukradki nam rusztowania i nie ma szans zeby w tym roku ocieplili.....bo na rusztowania czeka sie 3 m-ce......

a tak naprawde nalapali jakis innych prac i zrobili mnie w konia....
zostalam z materialem .... i coz ....mowi sie ze jest bezrobocie....
a klienta sie nie szanuje....

----------


## mery26

Firma TOMMARKO z Milanówka ul. Królewska 60.(transport,sprzet,usługi,handel,inne)
NIE POLECAM !!!
szczególnie w zakresie usług koparki.Trafiłem na kiepskiego operatora.Skończyło się poważną nerwową rozmową z właścicielem firmy.

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

ANDRZEJ ZĘTEK. I jego firma Eko-dom. Działa na terene Warszawy i okolic. Niestety nie mogę polecić tego pana nikomu. Jest niesłowny nieterminowy. Podwykonawców ma z łapanki. Nie pilnuje budowy. Bywa na niej  raz dwa w tygodniu. Nie dostarcza na czas sprzętu potrzebnego do wykonania potrzebnych prac. W czasie rozmów początkowych podstawł nam "swojego klienta". Oczywiście klient był bardzo zadowolony. Po poł roku jak nabraliśmy wątpliwości co do rzetelności pana Ziętka okazało się, że nie słyszano o nim w miejscacu gdzie nam pokazywał. Był z polecenia na forum. Niestety w tym roku się mocno popsuł. Wiem skąd inąd, że chodzi często o kasę dla powykonawców.
Wykonawców stanu surowego w moim przypadku miał kiepskich. Gdyby nie moje częste wizyty na budowie i nieustanne patrzenie na ręce to boję się, że to co jest zrobione(stan zero) mogłoby być mocno poparane.

----------


## doli

> Podobnie jak wyżej firma 
> 
> TOP-MIX Usługi Budowlane 
> Krzysztof Śmietanka 
> firma z Pionek ale pracuje tutaj 
> nick na Muratorze: mlody 1978
> 
> gość naciąga ludzi bierze zaliczki i znika. 
> Telefony 663702904, 0226460045, 0694960096 generalnie po podpisaniu umowy i pobraniu zaliczki milczą (chyba, że jest to nowy numer wtedy oddzwania)



Ten człowiek znowu reklamukje sie w ogłoszeniach drobnych (meble kuchenne, ocieplenia - bardzo szeroki zakres usług   :Confused:  )

----------


## tezet

NIE POLECAM
Dominik Kleczewski
KMD Consulting z siedzibą w Wyśmierzycach.

Zmarnował ponad miesiąc na wykonanie wykopu pod fundament. Sporo kosztowało mnie źle wykonane zbrojenie. Nie rozliczył zaliczek i zniknął. Z tego co wiem, to nie jestem jedynym, komu wywinął taki numer w tym roku.

Facet zapadł się po ziemię.

----------


## ostry

> ANDRZEJ ZĘTEK. I jego firma Eko-dom. Działa na terene Warszawy i okolic. Niestety nie mogę polecić tego pana nikomu. Jest niesłowny nieterminowy. Podwykonawców ma z łapanki. Nie pilnuje budowy. Bywa na niej  raz dwa w tygodniu. Nie dostarcza na czas sprzętu potrzebnego do wykonania potrzebnych prac. W czasie rozmów początkowych podstawł nam "swojego klienta". Oczywiście klient był bardzo zadowolony. Po poł roku jak nabraliśmy wątpliwości co do rzetelności pana Ziętka okazało się, że nie słyszano o nim w miejscacu gdzie nam pokazywał. Był z polecenia na forum. Niestety w tym roku się mocno popsuł. Wiem skąd inąd, że chodzi często o kasę dla powykonawców.
> Wykonawców stanu surowego w moim przypadku miał kiepskich. Gdyby nie moje częste wizyty na budowie i nieustanne patrzenie na ręce to boję się, że to co jest zrobione(stan zero) mogłoby być mocno poparane.


Popieram. Andrzej Ziętek - nieslowny cwaniak. Pozegnalem sie z nim zanim zdazyl wejsc na moja budowe.... Zreszta jest jeszcze pare osob na Forum ktore by tego Pana chetnie "pozdrowily"  :wink:

----------


## Nefer

No to mnie załamujecie - zamierzam/ałam zacząć z tym Panem na wiosnę  :sad:

----------


## ostry

Nefer, stanowczo odradzam. Tak jak odradzalem Petronkowi... Jak poszperasz na Forum to znajdziesz jeszcze przynajmiej dwie osoby ktore mialy problemy z Panem Zietkiem. Facet duzo obiecuje jednak z tego nic nie wychodzi. Non stop lawiruje... Szukaj innej ekipy poki czas. Ja mialem niewiele czasu ale sie udalo i jestem ze swojej ekipy jak na razie bardzo zadowolony...

Pozdrawiam i zycze przemyslanych decyzji  :wink:

----------


## Nefer

> Nefer, stanowczo odradzam. Tak jak odradzalem Petronkowi... Jak poszperasz na Forum to znajdziesz jeszcze przynajmiej dwie osoby ktore mialy problemy z Panem Zietkiem. Facet duzo obiecuje jednak z tego nic nie wychodzi. Non stop lawiruje... Szukaj innej ekipy poki czas. Ja mialem niewiele czasu ale sie udalo i jestem ze swojej ekipy jak na razie bardzo zadowolony...
> 
> Pozdrawiam i zycze przemyslanych decyzji


Łomatko - przeszłam już tyle ekip - ta wydawała sie sensowna - mam jeszcze jedną w odwodzie  :smile:  
Dzięki Ostry  :smile:

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

Nefer. Powiem więcej. Gorąco nie polecam pana Ziętka. A na forum na pewno znalazłoby się więcej niż 2 osoby zrobione w konia przez pana Ziętka. Powiem jedno. Nie słuchaj wszystkiego co pisze kze. Bardzo go lubię, bo to fajny gość. Ale w kwestii oceny wykonawcy to się z nim bardzo różnię.

----------


## mery26

Kze pisze prawde-bo nie Zietek buduje tylko ekipy ktore zlowi. U Krzyśka robila porządna ekipa (potwierdzam bo udalo mi sie nawiazac z nimi wspolprace). A co do samej firmy pośredniczącej to milo jest do czasu podpisania umowy i na nieszczęście wpłacenia zaliczki. Potem już schody-na samo DNO!

----------


## Nefer

no to trzeba szukać dalej  :sad:

----------


## remx

No u mnie też Zietek i ta sama ekipa co u Krzyśka (o ile poprawnie skojarzyłem to imię).  Nie mam jakichś większych uwag. Jedna uwaga - koniecznie trzeba uważać aby niedopłacać - mnie to pomogło.

Ale może on teraz ma ekipy z łapanki.

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

Ja oczywiście wiem, że nie Ziętek buduje. Ale on bierze za to niemałe pieniądze aby ekipa budowała sprawnie. No i powinien nadzorować tą ekipę. 
Ale, ale. Do pana Z doszły wiadomości o mojej negatywnej opinii i proszę... Telefon, że proszę go nie oczerniać w internecie. Że ta ekipa, która była u mnie już pół domu zbudowała następnemu inwestorowi  :ohmy: ( w dwa tygodnie?). A u mnie jakoś nie mogli przez miesiąc skończyć fundamentów. No co za bezczelność.

----------


## OKI oki

Chcieliśmy WSZYSTKICH OSTRZEC przed DACHLUXEM z Warszawy !!!!! Jedynie w czym sa profesjonalistami to w manipulacji klientem. Zamówiliśmy w tej firmie wykonanie dachu , niestety juz nie mówiąc o znacznych poślizgach w terminach to na etapie kładzenia folii okazało się ,że Ci pseudo dekarze NIE MAJĄ POJĘCIA NAWET O FOLIOWANIU DACHU !!! boje sie pomysleć co by było gdybyśmy dopuścili ich do kładzenia dachówki. Pracownicy tej firmy sa mili tylko do czasu podpisania umowy,pózniej zaczyna się HORROR !!! Nie ma w ogóle z kim rozmawiać . W trakcie naszej budowy mieliśmy do czynienia z różnymi firmami ale takie chamstwo jakie zaserwowal nam DACHLUX jest po prostu niewyobrażalne. Nie będziemy opisywali szczegółów bo nie o to chodzi ... dodam tylko ,że kwestia naszego dachu ciagnie się dalej w dwóch wątkach 1.Sprawa karna w Prokuraturze 
2.Sprawa cywilna w Sądzie o odszkodowanie. 
Chcielismy jeszcze dodać ,że posiadamy całą obszerną ekspertyzę i dokumentację, od NIEZALEŻNYCH RZECZOZNAWCÓW ds.dekarstwa , którzy jednoznacznie ocenili fuszerkę zaserwowaną nam przez DACHLUXA. 
OSTRZEGAMY WSZYSTKICH , którzy chcą aby ich dach wykonany był przez prawdziwych fachowców. JAK NAJDALEJ OD TEJ FIRMY !!!!!

----------


## Nefer

> Chcieliśmy WSZYSTKICH OSTRZEC przed DACHLUXEM z Warszawy !!!!! Jedynie w czym sa profesjonalistami to w manipulacji klientem. Zamówiliśmy w tej firmie wykonanie dachu , niestety juz nie mówiąc o znacznych poślizgach w terminach to na etapie kładzenia folii okazało się ,że Ci pseudo dekarze NIE MAJĄ POJĘCIA NAWET O FOLIOWANIU DACHU !!! boje sie pomysleć co by było gdybyśmy dopuścili ich do kładzenia dachówki. Pracownicy tej firmy sa mili tylko do czasu podpisania umowy,pózniej zaczyna się HORROR !!! Nie ma w ogóle z kim rozmawiać . W trakcie naszej budowy mieliśmy do czynienia z różnymi firmami ale takie chamstwo jakie zaserwowal nam DACHLUX jest po prostu niewyobrażalne. Nie będziemy opisywali szczegółów bo nie o to chodzi ... dodam tylko ,że kwestia naszego dachu ciagnie się dalej w dwóch wątkach 1.Sprawa karna w Prokuraturze 
> 2.Sprawa cywilna w Sądzie o odszkodowanie. 
> Chcielismy jeszcze dodać ,że posiadamy całą obszerną ekspertyzę i dokumentację, od NIEZALEŻNYCH RZECZOZNAWCÓW ds.dekarstwa , którzy jednoznacznie ocenili fuszerkę zaserwowaną nam przez DACHLUXA. 
> OSTRZEGAMY WSZYSTKICH , którzy chcą aby ich dach wykonany był przez prawdziwych fachowców. JAK NAJDALEJ OD TEJ FIRMY !!!!!



Tak, czytaliśmy ten wątek. Właśnie wyrabiamy sobie zdanie na ten temat  :smile:

----------


## gervail

i do gory.

----------


## Rezi

w jaki sposób sprawdziłeś ze wilgotnośc drewna jest pow 25%

----------


## gervail

nie musialem sprawdzac - golym okiem bylo widac ze sie kopci w kominku. a przy -30C w zeszłym roku i braku innego ogrzewania mialem problem....

wystarczyl telefon do firmy i otrzymalem odpowiedz iz zamiast suchego otrzymalem lezakowane kilka miesiacy. dlaczego? bo suche sie skonczylo.

ot drobna pomylka....180zł za mokre drewno (sic!).

----------


## aneta123

Drewno kominkowe przeważnie jest z bieżących wycinek, więc jakby nie dziwi tu fakt, że drewno było mokre. Ono raczej nie leżakuje latami, tylko schodzi na bieżąco, tzn. może leżeć, ale raczej miesiące, a nie lata.

----------


## aneta123

A że firma zapewnia o suchości drewna? Cóż, chce je po prostu sprzedać.
W tym roku była susza, zakaz wstępu do lasu latem i to drewno wycinane później jest, jakie jest. Nie zamierzam bronić tych co sprzedają, ale takie są realia.

----------


## MARKOG

Tak tylko pytanie jest czemu skasowali za to dzrewo az 180 zł gdy normalnie mozna kupic po 130 (tegoroczne) - czy cena była taka dlatego że zapewniali że suche - jak tak to oszustwo.

----------


## kze

> Nefer. Powiem więcej. Gorąco nie polecam pana Ziętka. A na forum na pewno znalazłoby się więcej niż 2 osoby zrobione w konia przez pana Ziętka. Powiem jedno. Nie słuchaj wszystkiego co pisze kze. Bardzo go lubię, bo to fajny gość. Ale w kwestii oceny wykonawcy to się z nim bardzo różnię.


Miło, że jestem uważany za fajnego gościa..  :cool:   :big tongue:  
Mam tylko pytanie: chodzi o tą kwestię oceny. Które moje kryteria są zle? Może czegoś nauczę się lub coś zinterpretowałem naopak...  :oops:

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

> Napisał Renatka&Petronek
> 
> Nefer. Powiem więcej. Gorąco nie polecam pana Ziętka. A na forum na pewno znalazłoby się więcej niż 2 osoby zrobione w konia przez pana Ziętka. Powiem jedno. Nie słuchaj wszystkiego co pisze kze. Bardzo go lubię, bo to fajny gość. Ale w kwestii oceny wykonawcy to się z nim bardzo różnię.
> 
> 
> Miło, że jestem uważany za fajnego gościa..   
> Mam tylko pytanie: chodzi o tą kwestię oceny. Które moje kryteria są zle? Może czegoś nauczę się lub coś zinterpretowałem naopak...


Chodzi o różnicę w efektach pracy i jakość pracowników jaka była u Ciebie i u mnie. No a co za tym idzie ocenę firmy Ziętka.

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

No, ale o Ziętku napiszę jeszcze raz. 
Dzisiaj nasłał na moją nową ekipę Inspekcję Pracy(po pięciu dniach pracy tej ekipy). Ale niestety  :big grin:   wszystko było OK. I budowa toczy się dalej. 
Z racji na to, że zacząłem dalej budować kontaktuję się z kooperantami typu hurtownie, usługi "zewnętrzne" itd itp. No i wszyscy narzekają, że Ziętek nikomu nie płaci. 
No i szczyt (kolejny, jak to w górach) bezczelności. 
Biorę z hurtowni fakturę za materiały..... a tu proszę narzędzia brane na mój koszt. Co prawda kwota niewielka, ale ja nic o tym nie wiedziałem do czasu odebrania faktury  :ohmy:  
Apel do tych co budują już z Ziętkiem! Nie dawajcie na niego upoważnienia na zakupy w hurtowniach bo on jest po prostu NIEUCZCIWY.

----------


## Nefer

No i robię nowy casting - raczej p. Ziętek zebrał za dużo minusów. Prawda - wiem, że na forum ścierają się różne opinie - biorę poprawkę , ale już tego za dużo.
Krzyś już praktycznie wybudował - nie ma uwag i super - ale widzę, że się trochę zmieniło  :sad:

----------


## kze

No widzę, że się pozmieniało...  :Roll:  Może ja akurat trafiółem na lepszą ekipę...  :ohmy:  Niemniej fakty są takie:
- prad załatwił mi praktycznie w ciagu 1 tygodnia (słup dreniany nawet stoen postawił)
- tynkarzy na czas załatwił - fakt pyskaci byli.. Ale robili OK, bo nawet kierownika poprosiłem by sprawdził
- w zasadzie tylko robiłem casting na hydraulików (a i tak wygrał cenowo ten od Ziętka  :ohmy:  )i kierownika budowy. 
- akurat w 2006r byłem bardzo zajety (zmiana pracy, troszkę wyjazdów miałem, sprzedałęm samochód i nie kupiłem jeszcze drugiego => miałem kłopoty z komunikacją) to prowadził budowę
- jak trzeba było szybko znaleźć ludzi do ocieplenia sciany między garażem i domem to w ciagu 1 dnia znalazł..
- dużo rzeczy odbyło sie z opóźnieniem - akurat mi to nie przeszkadza tak bardzo, bo mam gdzie mieszkać, ale dla tych co chcą szybko mogłoby to być bardzo irytujące
- czasami ode mnie też nie odbierał telefonów - nie wiem czemu..  :ohmy:  Ale zazwyczaj po 2-3 zadzwonieniu odbierał - irytujące, ale widać ma taki styl pracy..  :Confused:  
- koszt materiałów (jak kupowałem od Zietka) był zazwyczaj mniejszy niz jak sam probowałem (ostatnio ja znalazłem styropian fs20 po 220 lub 198, a Ziętek kupił mi za .. 170pln)

Na prawdę nie wiem o co poszło między Ziętkiem, a Petroniuszem (nota bene miałem okazję poznać Petronka i mieć przyjemność oprowadzić Renatę i Petroniusza po swoich włościach. Mogę zaswiadczyć - bardzo mili ludzie  :cool:  ), ale uważam, że jak w każdej sytuacji prawda leży po środku. Zacząłem sie już troszkę irytować tym wszystkich... Domu jeszcze nie wybudowałem, bo pracuję nad stanem developerskim. Niemniej potępianie i odsądzanie od czci i wiary Eko-Dom to chyba przesada... Takie jest moje zdanie. Nie twierdzę, ze nie miałem sytuacji nerwowych na budowie (raz nie dowieźli betonu na czas, raz nie odbiera telefonu Zietek, raz nie dotarła jego ekipa na czas), ale zazwyczaj dogadywałem się (opóźnienie to może zniżka, albo w ramach tej samej kwoty coś tam jeszcze ludzie zrobili). A najważniejsze dla mnie jest to, że nie ma tekstów "To nie my, to poprzednia ekipa". Nie jestem z wykształcenia budowlańcem, ale wiem co chce miec wybudowane. I na pewno miałem mniej problemów, niż gdybym sam wszystko musiał organizować.   :Wink2:  
No takie mam przemyśenia.

PS
Namiary na Zietka dostałęm od jednego z forumowiczów.  :Wink2:

----------


## speek

Odsyłam do lektury forum ogłoszeń - młody 1978 -usunąc z forum-oszukaniec .Teraz świadczy usługi transportowe.No cóz tu ma za darmo ale gdyby wywalił kasę na reklamę to klienta by szanował.A tak wszystko za darmo.Coś z tym redakcja powinna zrobić.

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

> uważam, że jak w każdej sytuacji prawda leży po środku.


Prawda jest taka, że nie ja podtykałem wódkę majstrowi; po wpłaceniu pierwszego dnia współpracy zaliczki to ja czekałem na ekipę ponad miesiąc, to ja byłem szantażowany , że jak nie zapłacę zaliczki to ekipa od poniedziałku nie wraca(umowa mówiła o rozliczeniu po skonczonych etapach dokładnie opisanych)i w końcu to JA wypieprzyłem ich z budowy. A niedotrzymanie terminu skończenia prac to też chyba nie podlega dyskusji. 
A kwestia rozliczenia. Stan zero to jest 9-10% stanu surowego otwartego. Ja zapłaciłem ok 15% całej kwoty z umowy(netto oczywiście). 
A tak na marginesie. Ja nie próbuję "skarżyć się" na nikogo kto polecał Ziętka. To w końcu ja podjąłem tą decyzję o podpisaniu umowy. I to ja ufałem tym ludziom(wykonawcom). A teraz oceniam tylko moją współpracę

----------


## jewrioszka

Ostrzegam przed hydraulikiem Janem Cegiełką, facet wykonując u mnie odejścia kanalizacyjne poprowadziła je ze spadkiem w kierunku umywalek i zlewów albo idealnie poziomo, ponadto zamiast mi wykonac 5 pionów i 4 odpowietrzenia wykonał tylko 1  :ohmy:  .
Na szczęście kase wziął nieiwelką.

Chciałem tez podziękowac za ostrzeżenia przed Ziętkiem, miałem z nim podpisac umowe z polecenia na forum, ale dzieki wam nie popełniłem tego błedu z czego jestem bardzo happy   :Lol:

----------


## conrad67

kochani !
znacie moze ekipe budowlana pana Antoniego Wojcika - goral ale buduje w okolicach warszawy - babice ???
i czy mozecie z otwartym sercem polecic kogos OK
pozdrawiam

----------


## rrobertr

Dołączę się ze świeżymi doświadczeniami.
Proszę o kontakt osoby,którym DOMBUD 3 realizował inwestycje.Moją sknocili od początku do końca i twierdzą, że był to przypadek w co nie wierzę biorąc pod uwagę skalę "przypadku".Od chwili rozpoczęcia prac spotykałem się z kłamstwami,brakiem nadzoru,niekompetencją,niechlujstwem,bałaganiars  twem,błędami i wadami wykonawczymi,niezgodnościami z projektem.Czy tylko ja miałem pecha?Czy może bracia Skulimowscy podobne działania przyjeli jako standard?Dom przed ukończeniem już wymaga remontu. 
ZDECYDOWANIE ODRADZAM.Oczywiście powyższą opinię na temat "pożal się Boże firmy" w każdej chwili mogę udokumentować.Ludzie szanujcie swoje pieniądze.Skulimowscy nie zrobią tego napewno.Nie dajcie im na to szansy.

----------


## kze

> Napisał kze
> 
>  uważam, że jak w każdej sytuacji prawda leży po środku. 
> 
> 
> Prawda jest taka, że nie ja podtykałem wódkę majstrowi; po wpłaceniu pierwszego dnia współpracy zaliczki to ja czekałem na ekipę ponad miesiąc, to ja byłem szantażowany , że jak nie zapłacę zaliczki to ekipa od poniedziałku nie wraca(umowa mówiła o rozliczeniu po skonczonych etapach dokładnie opisanych)i w końcu to JA wypieprzyłem ich z budowy. A niedotrzymanie terminu skończenia prac to też chyba nie podlega dyskusji. 
> A kwestia rozliczenia. Stan zero to jest 9-10% stanu surowego otwartego. Ja zapłaciłem ok 15% całej kwoty z umowy(netto oczywiście). 
> A tak na marginesie. Ja nie próbuję "skarżyć się" na nikogo kto polecał Ziętka. To w końcu ja podjąłem tą decyzję o podpisaniu umowy. I to ja ufałem tym ludziom(wykonawcom). A teraz oceniam tylko moją współpracę


Ależ Petronku!  :Lol:  

uważam, że jak w każdej sytuacji prawda leży po środku - miałem na mysli, że ja jestem bardzo zadowolony i polecam, a Ty nie jesteś i nie polecasz. Tak więc prawda o Ziętku pewnie lezy po środku...
Nie śmiałbym komentować Twoich kontaktów i faktów.   :oops:  Ja mogę mówić TYLKO o swoich. A skoro gołym okiem widać, że nasze doświadczenia są rozbieżne to zapewne prawda leży po środku. Tak jak w życiu bywa, że nic nie ma czarno - białego...  :Roll:

----------


## izat

a propos Pana Ziętka i jego usług budowlanych, to niestety niezaprzeczalnie więcej jest osób niezadowolonych niż tych drugich  :sad: 
kze jesteś wyjątkiem!!! miałeś farta i tyle albo potrafiłeś przymykać oko na pewne niedociągnięcia

----------


## Geezer

TERMOSTYL jako firma handlowa może i jest OK ale ekipy do montażu drzwi aż tryskają bylejakością, chamstwem, nieterminowością.

Można też zapomnieć o uznaniu reklamacji po uiszczeniu pełnej należności za drzwi !!

U mnie:
> źle wmurowali ościeżnicę (drzwi otwierają się teraz o 75-80 stopni zamiast na 90)
> skrzydło drzwi za 2700 PLN okleili g...nianią cienką folią 
> zachlapali ościeżnicę zaprawą bo zerwali (!) z niej folię ochronną !
> porysowali ościeżnicę nieudolnym wkręcaniem śrub
> użyli śrub w kol. srebrnym do ciemnej ościeżnicy 
> nie umieli zamontować progu za 200 PLN
itd.

----------


## Szarbia

Nie polecam do dachu.

Rafal Bakiewicz
ul Kasztanowa 1/15
05-600 Grojec
tel. *502614649*

Nie wywiazal sie ze zlecenia, 

nie oddal zaliczki (sprawa z maja 2006)

nie oddal kluczy do garazu.

Pod tym numerem tel. udziela sie np. tu:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...ight=502614649

----------


## Renatka&Petronek

kze Ty naprawdę miałeś farta. Widziałem jak to u Ciebie wyglądało w stanie surowym. To musiała być jedyna dobra ekipa Ziętka. No i niestety ona też się od niego zebrała. Reszta fachowców( widziałem pracę dwóch ekip-niestety za późno) nieco odbiegała od poziomu "zadowalającego inwestora". Dopiero z obecną ekipą wiem co to jest bezstresowe budowanie-to znaczy stres mam, bo nie nadążam kupować materiałow, tak szybko i sprawnie robią. Ale o tych ostatnich to w innym dziale jak skończą.

----------


## greg5

> elektryk - Henryk Pazio
> dostawca piasku - Chełstowski


Potwierdzam "kompetencje pana"Pazio - naciągacz. 
A oto inny "kwiatek"- dekarz Bogdan Rosa niesłowny i niesolidny, gdyby ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów wiedział gdzie ten gość się obraca [ostatnio W-wa i okolice] proszę o kontakt . Mam nadzieję odzyskania zadatku [za prace niewykonane] i pożyczki.[/b]

----------


## kze

> kze Ty naprawdę miałeś farta. Widziałem jak to u Ciebie wyglądało w stanie surowym. To musiała być jedyna dobra ekipa Ziętka. No i niestety ona też się od niego zebrała. Reszta fachowców( widziałem pracę dwóch ekip-niestety za późno) nieco odbiegała od poziomu "zadowalającego inwestora". Dopiero z obecną ekipą wiem co to jest bezstresowe budowanie-to znaczy stres mam, bo nie nadążam kupować materiałow, tak szybko i sprawnie robią. Ale o tych ostatnich to w innym dziale jak skończą.


Obys tylko takie stresy miał tzn. ja powoli wpadam w stres związany z tym, że ubywa mi kasy i widzę dno na poczatkowej "kupce" pieniędzy..  :Roll:  
Farta nie farta, ale materiały ostatnio mi załatwia w takiej cenie, ze nie potrafię go przebić.. np. styropian: ja 198-220, a Zietek - 170..  :ohmy:  
A ekipy? Wadą jego ekip są opóźninenia. Mnie też to czasami irytuje, ale finansowo i czasowo (mniejsze moje zaangażowanie) opłaca mi się... No po prostu mam pozytywne doświadczenia.. A może mam szczęscie..  :Lol:  
Petroniusz! Najważniejsze, że idzie do przodu Twoja budowa!  :cool:

----------


## izat

kze, ja mam styropian po 120 więc się tak nie ciesz  :big grin: 
mam nadzieję, że masz na ten materiał faktury ......

----------


## kze

> kze, ja mam styropian po 120 więc się tak nie ciesz 
> mam nadzieję, że masz na ten materiał faktury ......


A kiedy kupowany? fs20?
Po 120 to rok temu widziałem... Tak więc moje gratulacje!  :cool:  Może słabo negocjuję...  :sad:

----------


## krzyss

Tym forumowiczem, o którym pisze kze, to jestem ja. Ja mógłbym dokładnie powiedzieć to samo, co kze, no może jeszcze współczuć innym. Ale JA JESTEM WCIĄŻ ZADOWOLONY. Zacząłem budowę w 2004 r. - może to ma znaczenie??? Nie wiem. Nie *odzywam się, bo nie chcę drażnić pokrzywdzonych... Ale mój dom, tak jak i kze - stoi.* Więc mam prośbę, aby nie mieć żalu ani do mnie, ani do kze - oczywiście, mogliśmy nie pisać, nie polecać. Ale zapraszam wszystkich na moją ulicę. Tam 8 domów zbudowała firma developerska. Posłuchajcie, co ludzie mówią o efekcie końcowym. A ponadto wszyscy bardzo wychwalali prace, które widzieli u mnie już jako właściciele tych8 domów. Mało tego  :Smile:  do poprawek w zakupionych od developera domach, na gwarancji, brali... ludzi ode mnie, czyli Ziętkowych.

----------


## kze

> Tym forumowiczem, o którym pisze kze, to jestem ja. Ja mógłbym dokładnie powiedzieć to samo, co kze, no może jeszcze współczuć innym. Ale JA JESTEM WCIĄŻ ZADOWOLONY. Zacząłem budowę w 2004 r. - może to ma znaczenie??? Nie wiem. Nie *odzywam się, bo nie chcę drażnić pokrzywdzonych... Ale mój dom, tak jak i kze - stoi.* Więc mam prośbę, aby nie mieć żalu ani do mnie, ani do kze - oczywiście, mogliśmy nie pisać, nie polecać. Ale zapraszam wszystkich na moją ulicę. Tam 8 domów zbudowała firma developerska. Posłuchajcie, co ludzie mówią o efekcie końcowym. A ponadto wszyscy bardzo wychwalali prace, które widzieli u mnie już jako właściciele tych8 domów. Mało tego  do poprawek w zakupionych od developera domach, na gwarancji, brali... ludzi ode mnie, czyli Ziętkowych.


Już myślałem, że tylko ja miałem/mam pozytywne doświadczenia..  :ohmy:  A poważnie to oczywiście również do siebie zapraszam.  :cool:  Okolica może nie jakoś urokliwa, ale każda okazja do rozwijania kontaktów toważyskich jest dobra...  :Wink2:

----------


## gonzo93

Developer *DOLCAN bardzo nierzetelny*, budowa prowadzona po najmniejszej linii oporu. Wspólnota mieszkaniowa "Przy ratuszu" w Rembertowie po 2 latach wygrała z DOLCANEM sprawę w sądzie na odszkodowanie za różne usterki budowlane i zaniechania na *kwotę prawie 1 miliona złotych*. Budynki wykonane z kiepskich materiałów i kiepskiej jakości wykonania (zimne ściany, cieknące ściany i dachy zimne i nieszczelne plastikowe okna itp).

----------


## DarekN15

Wyżej wymieniony wykonawca zajmuje się wykonawstwem tynków wewnętrznych maszynowych i ociepleniami zewnętrznymi. 
U mnie pozostawił rozbabraną elewację z fatalnie położonym klejem. Pomimo licznych obietnic poprawy (przez ponad pół roku) nie wywiązał się z tegoż zadania. Wcześniej tłumaczył się rozmaitymi trudnościami i problemami którego dotykały jego "firmę", teraz nie odbiera telefonów. Działa w okolicy Nowy Dwór Mazowiecki i Warszawa.

----------


## Kobzi

Dzień dobry,

odradzam nawiązywanie współpracy z pseudo fachowcem 
Panem Mariuszem Wielgoszem i jego ludźmi z miejscowości Oziemkówka 
koło Garwolina.
Człowiek nie dotrzymuje terminu realizacji prac (zajmuje się murarką i pracami ciesielskimi), 
same prace w jego wykonaniu trwają bardzo długo (w moim przypadku ukończenie stanu surowego domu o pow. 120 m2 trwało 4 miesiące!!!
Jego ludziom często zdarza się być w pracy pod wpływem alkoholu 
co  nie korzystnie odbija się na jakości wykonanych elementów.
Jeśli chodzi o prace ciesielskie wykonuje je bardzo niedokładnie i łągodnie mówiąc ma o tym małe pojęcie.

Odradzam, odradzam i jeszcze raz odradzam!!!

----------


## _ZBYCH_

Przestrzegam przed pseudo-stolarzem od schodów.

*Maksymilian Araszkiewicz - firma MAX Stolarstwo-Kołodziejstwo (w Allegro MAX_schody) z Pomiechówka* 

Wszystko opisałem *TU*

----------


## Bess

> Przestrzegam przed pseudo-stolarzem od schodów.
> 
> *Maksymilian Araszkiewicz - firma MAX Stolarstwo-Kołodziejstwo (w Allegro MAX_schody) z Pomiechówka*


 Odnośnie schodów, czy to Ty w jakimś poście polecałeś firmę od schodów Hossa, (kiedyś) z Lasek?  Szukam pozytywów odnośnie firmy, chociaż tu piszemy o złych doświadczeniach, bo przymierzam się do ich wykonastwa.

----------


## pomulka

Odradzam współpracy z firmą  T. Sałek z Kozienic. To tylko podwykonawca strojący minę właściciela firmy. Zero kontroli nad pracami. Żaden z jego "rzekomych" pracowników nie jest u niego zatrudniony - jak wam powie, że jest - to niech to udowodni. O reszcie szkoda gadać - sami wiecie jak 15 osób zaczyna pracę nie myśląc o jej skończeniu. Zresztą, najlepiej będzie jak was zawiezie do klienta któremu wybudował dom. Nie dajcie się zwieść pokazem ław fundamentowych domu, który zaczyna dopiero budować, niech zaprowadzi was do ludzi którym skończył budować dom.

----------


## antolek

> Kze pisze prawde-bo nie Zietek buduje tylko ekipy ktore zlowi. U Krzyśka robila porządna ekipa (potwierdzam bo udalo mi sie nawiazac z nimi wspolprace). A co do samej firmy pośredniczącej to milo jest do czasu podpisania umowy i na nieszczęście wpłacenia zaliczki. Potem już schody-na samo DNO!


Witam,
czy jest szansa na namiary na tą ekipę ??

Pozdrawiam
Antolek

----------


## izat

antolek,
jakich namiarów poszukujesz??

----------


## antolek

> antolek,
> jakich namiarów poszukujesz??


Ekipy do stanu surowego w Wawrze. Może jakaś ekipa zaczyna w kwietniu niedaleko, to przy okazji po drodze strzelą u mnie. Ogólnie szkuam dobrej i taniej ekipy do stanu surowego.

NARAZIE do stanu surowego  :wink:   :Lol:

----------


## izat

ekipy Pana Ziętka ja nie polecam
mam z nim sprawę w sądzie  :sad: 
napisz priva do mery26
może poleci Ci swoich ludzi, chyba jest z nich zadowolony  :smile:

----------


## antolek

> ekipy Pana Ziętka ja nie polecam
> mam z nim sprawę w sądzie 
> napisz priva do mery26
> może poleci Ci swoich ludzi, chyba jest z nich zadowolony


Dzięki Serdeczne za info o Ziętku, bo władować się na początku drogi budowlanej w kłopoty to tragedia. Życzę wytrwałości i dużo szczęścia w sądzie...

Namiary od mery26 już mam, jeszcze wprawdzie nie dzwoniłem ale dzisiaj się postaram....

Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.....DZIĘKI SERDECZNE ZA NAMIARY WSZELKIE ;
)

----------


## Klenio

Witam,




> ekipy Pana Ziętka ja nie polecam
> mam z nim sprawę w sądzie


Może trza takich zakopywać w dole z wapnem...




> napisz priva do mery26
> może poleci Ci swoich ludzi, chyba jest z nich zadowolony


Właśnie też poszukuję ekipy do stanu surowego na Chrzanowie. Chcę zaczynać w tym roku. Do mery26 już piszę, ale może Ty masz jakąś ekipę godną polecenia?

Pozdrawiam
Klenio

----------


## gofer

Firma Bogmar ma swoją siedzibę na ul. Bartycka 24/26, pawilon 116 w Warszawie, sprzedaje parkiety i wszelką chemię do drewna. Na pierwszy rzut oka właściciel wzbudza sympatię (jąka się więc wzbudza w ludziach potrzebę opieki i zaufanie) ALE TO TYLKO POZORY!!!
*W trakcie remonetu mieszkania z różnymi fachowcami przyszło mi współpracować, ale tak niesolidnej firmy jeszcze nie widziałam!!!*  :Evil:  
Do zrobienia mieliśmy malutki kawałek podłogi (6m), pan chętnie sprzedał nam drewno i zapewniał, że nie tylko tą podłogę ułozy, ale wycyklinuje i zaolejuje jak trzeba. Najpier kładł ją przez dwa wieczory (z czego raz siedział u nas do 2 w nocy nie pytając co my na to), a potem miał przyjść ją wycyklinować. *Umawiał się z nami 7 razy!!!! I ani razu nie przyszedł!!!* Za każdym razem ja albo mój narzeczony zrywaliśmy się z pracy biegnąc do domu, żeby na pewno zdążyć, ale na próżno!!! Czasem pan marek (właściciel firmy jak mniemam) dzwonił, że nie będzie, a czasem całkiem nas olewał. najpierw tłumaczył, że mu się cykliniarka zepsłuła, potem mu ją ukradli, potem ta ukradziona cykliniarka znowu się zepsuła, potem przsyłał do nas parkieciarza z listwami, który do nas nigdy nie dotarł i ponoć ukradł mu listwy, potem zachorował pracownik, potem po prostu nie przyszedł, potem zachorowału mu dziecko a potem cykliniarka znowu się zepsuła!!! Same nieszczęścia. W sumie odwlekanie tej roboty trwało przeszło 1,5 miesiąca, a my mieszkaliśmy bez szafek i kuchenki gazowej w kuchni bo wszystko czekało na montaż, który nie mógł ruszyć bez zrobionej podłogi!!!
W końcu pracownik tej firmy zadzwonił do nas, że możemy sobie znaleźć innego cykliniarza, bo on nam nie gwarantuje kiedy to zrobią. 
Ktoś pomyśli: to po co tyle czekaliście? Trzeba było od razu wezważ innego fachowca! Prawda, ale mieliśmy duże zastrzeżenia do tego jak podłoga jest połóżona, pomiędzy poszczególnymi klpekami czasem były 5 mm szczeliny między którymi wyłaził klej, a Bogmar zapewniał, że oni to zrobią tak, że nic nie będzie widać i że da nam na tą robociznę 2 lata gwarancji!!!
W końcu zmęczeni i zdenerwowani zaczęliśmy szukać innej ekipy. Zadzwoniliśmy tylko do Bogamaru żeby przywiexli nam chemię i listwy przypodłogowe. Z tym jakoś nie mieli problemu i przywieźłi nam wszystkie materiały jeszcze tego samego dnia - ale w końcu na tym mogli zarobić, a na cyklinowaniu mniej!!! W ostatniej chwilii mój facet, żeby nie dać się totalnie oszukać, wziął chemię i powiedział, że zapłacimy dopiero wtedy jak nam ktoś tę podłoge zrobi bo boimy się że trzeba ją będzie zrywać i kłaść na nowo - musieliśmy mieć jakieś zabezpieczenie (wszsytko jedno nam było czy położą to oni czy ktoś inny, ale na firmę Bogmar nawet jak widać motywacja finansowa nie podziałała). Nie jest łatwo znależć kogoś do 6 m kwadratowych (zwłaszcza jak cały materiał ma się już swój) i trochę to trwało. Jesteśmy uczciwymi ludźmi i wychodzimy z założenia, że nawet jak ktoś jest wobec nas nie fair to nie znaczy, że my też mamy tacy być. Zapłacić chcieliśmy (i zapłacimy), ale dopiero po tym jak podłoga będzie położona!!!  W międzyczasie firma Bogmar dzwoniłą do nas wielokrotnie dopminając się o oieniądze za materiały, a w końcu przyszyłając list polecony i strasząc nas sądem!!! Co oczywiście bardzo nas zirytowało.
TO jednak nie wszystko! Cykliniarz, którego znaleźliśmy do tych nieszczęsnych 6 metrów2 złapał się za głowę *jak zobaczył jak to jest położóne!!!* 2 jego pracowników i my we dwójkę wyskrobywaliśmy klej spomiędzy szczebelków, żeby nie było białych "fug" na ciemnej podłodze przez 4 godziny. Udało się nam to tylko częściowo!!!
Na prawdę, nawet najgorszemu wrogowi nie życzyłabym doświadczeń z frimą Bogmar!!!![/b]

----------


## Betsi2006

[quote="izat"]ekipy Pana Ziętka ja nie polecam
mam z nim sprawę w sądzie  :sad: 


Izat

Czy masz dobrego prawnika , bo też mam sprawę do sądu?
Czy miałaś spisaną umowę z wykonawcą. Mój wykonawca porzucił budowę.

Pozdrawiam
Betsi

----------


## Depi

Jak szukacie prawników, to ja (z racji profesji) paru znam.

----------


## izat

Betsi,
mam prawnika
pisz na priv do mnie

----------


## jewrioszka

[quote="Betsi2006"]


> ekipy Pana Ziętka ja nie polecam
> mam z nim sprawę w sądzie


tak to jest jak ktos jedzie na nazwisku i ma kilka ekip z ulicy.

Jak kilka razy nie mogłem sie do dodzwonić i w końcu jak mi podal cenę, oraz poczytałem kilka postów, to z niego zrezygnowałem.

uff

----------


## gofer

Firma Bogmar ma swoją siedzibę na ul. Bartycka 24/26, pawilon 116 w Warszawie, sprzedaje parkiety i wszelką chemię do drewna. Na pierwszy rzut oka właściciel wzbudza sympatię (jąka się więc wzbudza w ludziach potrzebę opieki i zaufanie) ALE TO TYLKO POZORY!!! 
W trakcie remonetu mieszkania z różnymi fachowcami przyszło mi współpracować, ale tak niesolidnej firmy jeszcze nie widziałam!!!  
Do zrobienia mieliśmy malutki kawałek podłogi (6m), pan chętnie sprzedał nam drewno i zapewniał, że nie tylko tą podłogę ułozy, ale wycyklinuje i zaolejuje jak trzeba. Najpier kładł ją przez dwa wieczory (z czego raz siedział u nas do 2 w nocy nie pytając co my na to), a potem miał przyjść ją wycyklinować. Umawiał się z nami 7 razy!!!! I ani razu nie przyszedł!!! Za każdym razem ja albo mój narzeczony zrywaliśmy się z pracy biegnąc do domu, żeby na pewno zdążyć, ale na próżno!!! Czasem pan marek (właściciel firmy jak mniemam) dzwonił, że nie będzie, a czasem całkiem nas olewał. najpierw tłumaczył, że mu się cykliniarka zepsłuła, potem mu ją ukradli, potem ta ukradziona cykliniarka znowu się zepsuła, potem przsyłał do nas parkieciarza z listwami, który do nas nigdy nie dotarł i ponoć ukradł mu listwy, potem zachorował pracownik, potem po prostu nie przyszedł, potem zachorowału mu dziecko a potem cykliniarka znowu się zepsuła!!! Same nieszczęścia. W sumie odwlekanie tej roboty trwało przeszło 1,5 miesiąca, a my mieszkaliśmy bez szafek i kuchenki gazowej w kuchni bo wszystko czekało na montaż, który nie mógł ruszyć bez zrobionej podłogi!!! 
W końcu pracownik tej firmy zadzwonił do nas, że możemy sobie znaleźć innego cykliniarza, bo on nam nie gwarantuje kiedy to zrobią. 
Ktoś pomyśli: to po co tyle czekaliście? Trzeba było od razu wezważ innego fachowca! Prawda, ale mieliśmy duże zastrzeżenia do tego jak podłoga jest połóżona, pomiędzy poszczególnymi klpekami czasem były 5 mm szczeliny między którymi wyłaził klej, a Bogmar zapewniał, że oni to zrobią tak, że nic nie będzie widać i że da nam na tą robociznę 2 lata gwarancji!!! 
W końcu zmęczeni i zdenerwowani zaczęliśmy szukać innej ekipy. Zadzwoniliśmy tylko do Bogamaru żeby przywiexli nam chemię i listwy przypodłogowe. Z tym jakoś nie mieli problemu i przywieźłi nam wszystkie materiały jeszcze tego samego dnia - ale w końcu na tym mogli zarobić, a na cyklinowaniu mniej!!! W ostatniej chwilii mój facet, żeby nie dać się totalnie oszukać, wziął chemię i powiedział, że zapłacimy dopiero wtedy jak nam ktoś tę podłoge zrobi bo boimy się że trzeba ją będzie zrywać i kłaść na nowo - musieliśmy mieć jakieś zabezpieczenie (wszsytko jedno nam było czy położą to oni czy ktoś inny, ale na firmę Bogmar nawet jak widać motywacja finansowa nie podziałała). Nie jest łatwo znależć kogoś do 6 m kwadratowych (zwłaszcza jak cały materiał ma się już swój) i trochę to trwało. Jesteśmy uczciwymi ludźmi i wychodzimy z założenia, że nawet jak ktoś jest wobec nas nie fair to nie znaczy, że my też mamy tacy być. Zapłacić chcieliśmy (i zapłacimy), ale dopiero po tym jak podłoga będzie położona!!! W międzyczasie firma Bogmar dzwoniłą do nas wielokrotnie dopminając się o oieniądze za materiały, a w końcu przyszyłając list polecony i strasząc nas sądem!!! Co oczywiście bardzo nas zirytowało. 
TO jednak nie wszystko! Cykliniarz, którego znaleźliśmy do tych nieszczęsnych 6 metrów2 złapał się za głowę jak zobaczył jak to jest położóne!!! 2 jego pracowników i my we dwójkę wyskrobywaliśmy klej spomiędzy szczebelków, żeby nie było białych "fug" na ciemnej podłodze przez 4 godziny. Udało się nam to tylko częściowo!!! 
Na prawdę, nawet najgorszemu wrogowi nie życzyłabym doświadczeń z frimą Bogmar!!!![/

----------


## Betsi2006

[quote="jewrioszka"]


> Napisał izat
> 
> ekipy Pana Ziętka ja nie polecam
> mam z nim sprawę w sądzie 
> 
> 
> 
> tak to jest jak ktos jedzie na nazwisku i ma kilka ekip z ulicy.
> 
> ...


Całe szczęście, że nie miałeś jeszcze z nim umowy i nie zacząłeś budowy.
mój były wykonawca pokazał swoje prwdziwe oblicze dopiero w połowie budowy.  :Confused:  

Pozdrawiam
Betsi

----------


## kze

O kurcze!
Ale rozgorzała dyskusja o Ziętku..  :ohmy:  
Nie wiedziałem, że jest tak popularny...

Wg mnie nalezy zachować dystans i brak zaufania w stosunku do każdego wykonawcy. Dobra umowa to podstawa! Jak masz zapisane kary umowne to zajmujesz się tylko sprawdzaniem jakości wykonywanej pracy. A jak terminy przekroczone to odsetki i po kłopocie... Może dla mnie jest proste, bo ja na codzień zajmuję się konstruowaniem umów, negocjacjami, ustalaniem kar umownych itp. Fakt - dotyczy to usług informatycznych - ale projekt stworzenia systemu jest podobny do stworzenia domu...  :big tongue:   Tak więc wg mnie nalezy mieć dobrą umowę z firmą (a nie z ekipą) i sprawdzać jak budują. 

Natomiast dziwi mnie tyle osób co jakoś nie moga dogadać się z Zietkiem...  :ohmy:  Ja tam nie miałęm kłopotu.. Moze jest ból budowlany i teraz jest po prostu więcej inwestorów niż ekip..  :Confused:

----------


## Betsi2006

Kze

Nie do kańca masz rację z tą "dobrą" umową i karami.
Ja miałam dobrą umowę i kary umowne za rozwiązanie umowy, za nieterminowość i inne.
Na nic mi ta umowa ( nawet jakbym wygrała sprawę w sądzie) jak nie ma żadnego zabezpieczenia majątkowego od wykonawcy. Jak jest możliwośc odzyskania pieniędzy - kar umownych - ŻADNA !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Devloperzy, jak podpisują umowy z firmami podwykonawczymi to życzą sobie gwarancji ( np. pieniążki zablokowane na koncie), a zwykły inwestor nie oczekuje od wykonawcy czegoś takiego. I potem jest problem.

Pozdrawiam
Betsi

----------


## kze

Zalezy jaki rodzaj działalności prowadzi wykonawca. Jak SA lun z o.o. to rzeczywiście może być kłopot, ale.. nie do końca. Głównie w SA jest kłopot (ale by załozyć SA trzeba mieć spory kapitał). Przy z o.o. członkowie zarządu ponoszą odpowiedzialnośc (w niektórych wypadakch) całym swoim majatkiem.. W przypadku SC i działalnosci gospodarczej właściciel (właściciele) ponoszą odpowiedzialność całym swoim majatkiem. Poza tym jak wierzytelność ma nadaną klauzulę wykonalności (a takie coś sąd może nadać zaocznie bez obecnosci dłużnika) to komornik będzie takiego goscia ścigał... Na prawdę! Komornicy i firmy windykacyjne są dobrym straszakiem.. Co prawda to ostateczność, ale.. Tak jest w kazdym biznesie, nie tylko budowlanym..  :Roll:

----------


## antolek

> Zalezy jaki rodzaj działalności prowadzi wykonawca. Jak SA lun z o.o. to rzeczywiście może być kłopot, ale.. nie do końca. Głównie w SA jest kłopot (ale by załozyć SA trzeba mieć spory kapitał). Przy z o.o. członkowie zarządu ponoszą odpowiedzialnośc (w niektórych wypadakch) całym swoim majatkiem.. W przypadku SC i działalnosci gospodarczej właściciel (właściciele) ponoszą odpowiedzialność całym swoim majatkiem. Poza tym jak wierzytelność ma nadaną klauzulę wykonalności (a takie coś sąd może nadać zaocznie bez obecnosci dłużnika) to komornik będzie takiego goscia ścigał... Na prawdę! Komornicy i firmy windykacyjne są dobrym straszakiem.. Co prawda to ostateczność, ale.. Tak jest w kazdym biznesie, nie tylko budowlanym..


No nie do końca się zgodzę, że w Sp. z o.o. to jakiś kłopot. Dlatego jest to spółka z OGRANICZONĄ ODPOWIEDZIALNOŚCIĄ, że jedyne czym ryzykujesz to majątek spółki. Wykładasz 50 000 PLN jako kapitał założycielski (który tak właściewie w dniu założenia powinien być na koncie a potem go inwestujesz w firmę) i tyle. Żeby właściciel odpowiadał swoim majątkiem to trzeba mu udowodnić działanie na szkodę firmy co w praktyce jest bardzo trudne.

Znam kilka firm instalacyjnych z branży budowlanej co mają masę spraw w sądzie i nadal działają bo sprawy ciągną sie latami. Taka to smutna polska rzeczywistość.

W umowach jedynie co to możesz zagrozić wysokimi karami za zwłokę, ale lepiej pisać za opóźnienie. A zerwanie umowy obciążone karą 10% to w większości przypadków kwota 6-7 tys PLN. Więcej pewnie stracisz na adwokatów i kosztów procesu niż to warte.

----------


## kze

Tak jak mówiłem sąd i komornik to ostateczność...  :Roll:

----------


## Ewik_1

Z moich refleksji budowlanych: 
Co do umowy:
- powinno się zawsze zostawiać 10% do zakończenia całości etapu i pozytywnej opinii kierownika budowy
- należy zawrzeć paragraf, że przy nienaprawionych błędach wykonawczych ekipa schodzi z budowy i płaci kary jak przy zerwaniu umowy. 
Co do wykonastwa:
- sprawdzać,  sprawdzać, sprawdzać....
- jeśli jest coś skonocone - żądać natychmiastowej naprawy
- jeśli nie ma poprawy, a widać sporo błędów - wyrzucić z budowy. 

U mnie przekroczono dość mocno termin wykonania prac, byłam litościwa. Ale jak wykonawca nie mógł się dogadać z dekarzem i miałam perspektywę pozostania bez okien dachowych i obróbki kominów, to znalazłam na własną rękę dekarza. 

Co do Ziętka, to obserwując jedną jego budowę i słuchając od innych jak nie potrafi zorganizować prac to wiem, że szybko byśmy się rozstali. 
Ziętek często wysyła ekipę na budowę bez narzędzi i budowlańcy wałęsają się nie mając czym robić - i za co tu chwalić. 
Ja osobiście cieszę się, że nie wzięłam Ziętka, mi zupełnie nie odpowiada jego sposób realizacji umów.

----------


## Betsi2006

> Zalezy jaki rodzaj działalności prowadzi wykonawca. W przypadku SC i działalnosci gospodarczej właściciel (właściciele) ponoszą odpowiedzialność całym swoim majatkiem. Poza tym jak wierzytelność ma nadaną klauzulę wykonalności (a takie coś sąd może nadać zaocznie bez obecnosci dłużnika) to komornik będzie takiego goscia ścigał... Na prawdę! Komornicy i firmy windykacyjne są dobrym straszakiem.. Co prawda to ostateczność, ale.. Tak jest w kazdym biznesie, nie tylko budowlanym..



Kze

Właśnie ten majatek mam na mysli. Jak komornik może wyegzekwować cokolwiek od wierzyciela, jeśli nie ma on żadnego majątku.
Mój były wykonawca to była SC.

Ewik_1

Spawdzałam, sprawdzałam, żądałam natychmiastowej naprawy i .............. wykonawca sam wyrzucił się z budowy ( zrezygnował z kontynuowania kolejnego etapu). I nie pomogły zapisy w umowie o karach itp.

Cóż, pozostaje tylko iść do sądu i co dalej? Jaki komornik wyegzekwuje to co mi się należy jak nie z czego?

Pozdrawiam
Betsi

----------


## Ewik_1

Betsi, 

Może to i lepiej, że wykonawca sam odszedł, zanim zdążył więcej napsuć. 
Nie wiem jak z rozliczeniem, jak dużo tracisz na na zrobieniu poprawek przez kolejną ekipę. 
Wiadomo, straconego czasu i nerw nikt Ci nie zwróci. 
Z tym sądem to ja bym poważnie rozważyła, czy gra warta świeczki. 
To jednak wydatek i czas i dodatkowy stres. 
Może lepiej tą energię wykorzystać na znalezienie nowej, dobrej ekipy. 

Wiem, że jest parę osób na forum które wytoczyły procesy swoim wykonawcom, mozna ich podpytać. Ale o ile kojarzę wykonawcy robili cały stan surowy, a więc dużo poważnej roboty. 
Z tym egzekwowaniem komorniczym to nie jestem pewna, jak by się to skończyło. Za dużo widziałam "przekrętów" w swoim życiu. O ile wykonawcy sa na tyle cwani by nas oszukiwać to zapewne potrafią się zabezpieczyć, np. rozdzielnością majątkową z współmałżonkiem. I potem sie okaże, że dom, samochody i stadnina koni nie należą przecież do naszego wykonawcy, ale do jego żony, a oni są po rozwodzie... A on sam nawet śrubokręta nie posiada.

----------


## romang51

poszukuję na 2007 rok dobrego wykonawcy do stanu surowego budynek 350 m2 w Miedzeszynie pod W-wą (fundamenty sciany dach - kryty papą) co powiecie na 80 tyd za wykonanie tego cacka? Z gury dziękuję za rady

----------


## romang51

sorki za <gury>  :Lol:   sam się uśmiałem jak to zobaczyłem

----------


## remx

U mnie robił podwykonawca Ziętka.
Wszystko to kwestia odpowiednio skonstruowanej umowy, jej egzekwowania i pilnowania budowy. Materiały kupuje inwestor.
Może miałem lepszego podwykonawcę. Nie wiem. Pewnych spraw nie dokończyli. Ale umowa była taka, że to im się nie opłaciło, a mnie się opłaciło. 
Tak że nie chowam żalu. Chyba że coś wyjdzie o czym nie wiem   :ohmy:  
Może teraz Ziętek bierze z łapanki !!!

----------


## antolek

> poszukuję na 2007 rok dobrego wykonawcy do stanu surowego budynek 350 m2 w Miedzeszynie pod W-wą (fundamenty sciany dach - kryty papą) co powiecie na 80 tyd za wykonanie tego cacka? Z gury dziękuję za rady


zależy jaki zakres - tylko robocizna ??

Jeśli tylko robocizna to strasznie drogo....

----------


## kze

Wg mnie trzeba zabezpieczać się, mieć własny rozum, a i tak czasami różnie bywa. (nie wiem czemu jakoś tak skojarzyło mi się z zabezpieczaniem przed ciążą..  :oops: ) Znam przypadki, nie firm tylko ekip które były dobre i .. przestały... Czemu a to ten co wiedział to odszedł, a to robotnicy odeszli i nie ma kto robić. A ja obserwowałem jedną budowę (nie Zietka) gdzie są opóźnienia, robotnicy poodchodzili i co? Wina majstra? pewnie, że nie.. To tylko życie... 
Chyba ta UE nam bokiem wychodzi... Ci co umieli to sporo z nich powyjeżdzało. Poza tym my wszyscy rzucilismy sie na budowanie, bo ceny mieszkań podskoczyły..   :sad:  I tak rynek budowlany stał się rynkiem wykonawcy... Za komuny rynek (cały) tez był rynkiem wykonawcy i producenta. I dla konsumenta to nie było dobre.. 
Z mojej obserwacji wynika, ze chyba pozostaje nam ukraińców i iałorusinów zatrudniać...  :cry:

----------


## izat

ja miałam bardzo dobrą (na szczęście) umowę z P. Ziętkiem, dobrą wolę w stosunku do tego miłego Pana, cierpliwość itp
chyba nawet ON sam mógłby to potwierdzić
cóż z tego ..... pomimo szczerych moich chęci i straconych nerwów Pan Z. nie wykazał dobrej woli, może nawet nie tyle ON co jego żona, bo to P. Walentyna jest tam sterem
za miesiąc 4 rozprawa, na 3 pozwani nie stawili się, ich świadkowie również
chyba coś to sugeruje .....
[/url]

----------


## kze

> ja miałam bardzo dobrą (na szczęście) umowę z P. Ziętkiem, dobrą wolę w stosunku do tego miłego Pana, cierpliwość itp
> chyba nawet ON sam mógłby to potwierdzić
> cóż z tego ..... pomimo szczerych moich chęci i straconych nerwów Pan Z. nie wykazał dobrej woli, może nawet nie tyle ON co jego żona, bo to P. Walentyna jest tam sterem
> za miesiąc 4 rozprawa, na 3 pozwani nie stawili się, ich świadkowie również
> chyba coś to sugeruje .....
> [/url]


O kurcze...  :ohmy:  
Jak prowadziłem negocjacje umowy to rzeczywiście mniej mi pasowała Pani Z., ale .. ja często cos negocjuje w pracy, więc uznałem, że to gra....  :Roll:

----------


## Ewik_1

> ja miałam bardzo dobrą (na szczęście) umowę z P. Ziętkiem, dobrą wolę w stosunku do tego miłego Pana, cierpliwość itp
> chyba nawet ON sam mógłby to potwierdzić
> cóż z tego ..... pomimo szczerych moich chęci i straconych nerwów Pan Z. nie wykazał dobrej woli, może nawet nie tyle ON co jego żona, bo to P. Walentyna jest tam sterem
> za miesiąc 4 rozprawa, na 3 pozwani nie stawili się, ich świadkowie również
> chyba coś to sugeruje .....
> [/url]


A wiesz Izat, że jak robiłam wycenę u Ziętka to spotkałam się z nim i jego żoną u nich w biurze i ona mmi się strasznie nie podobała. Jej postawa zawarzyła nad moją decyzją, żeby nie brać Ziętka. 
Szczególnie jak po wycenie zaczęła mi wmawiać,że lepiej położyć blachodachówke zamiast dachówki, bo będzie dużo taniej - a cena robocizny, oczywiście bez zmian   :Wink2:  
Odniosłam wrażenie, że to bardzo zachłanna osoba, Ziętek przy niej to "swój chłop".  :Lol:

----------


## izat

> Odniosłam wrażenie, że to bardzo zachłanna osoba, Ziętek przy niej to "swój chłop".


dokładnie tak jest  :sad: 
potwierdzam Twoje odczucia
gdyby nie Panie Walentyna jestem przekonana na 99%, że sprawy potoczyłyby się  zupełnie inaczej

----------


## AGNIESIA 2007

> Napisał romang51
> 
> poszukuję na 2007 rok dobrego wykonawcy do stanu surowego budynek 350 m2 w Miedzeszynie pod W-wą (fundamenty sciany dach - kryty papą) co powiecie na 80 tyd za wykonanie tego cacka? Z gury dziękuję za rady
> 
> 
> zależy jaki zakres - tylko robocizna ??
> 
> Jeśli tylko robocizna to strasznie drogo....





WITAM!  Czy to jest cena wysoka to zależy od wykonawcy i od miejsca gdzie będzie się budował domek. Każda oklica ma "swoje ceny". Jestem z Sochaczewa i tu też cennik jest różny. Moja znajoma będzie budowała domek 123 m2 i jeden wykonawca bez dachu powiedział cene 18000 zł (+dach 5000-6000 tys. ), inny 40 000  z dachem pokrytym papą. Z kolei drugi wykonawca wykonał dom o pow.  użytkowej 280 m2 za 28 000 zł. (włącznie z wykonaniem dachu i pokryciem papą). Jak widać trzeba szukać wykonawcy i zorjentować się u kilku fachowców. U mnie ceny jak widać są bardzo zmienne rozpiętość jest dosyć duża. Zyczę powodzenia w poszukiwaniach.

----------


## remx

To i ja mogę to potwierdzić, że szanowna żona jest ostrzejsza.

----------


## mobutu

> a oto i moje zgloszenie
> Pan Marciniak i jego ekipa - robią ocieplenia poddaszy - naciaga i podnosi cene o 50% przed rozpoczeciem prac. Nikomu nie polecam bo nie dotrzymuje nawet zapisanego wczesniej w umowie słowa.


z jakiej miejscowości jest p.Marciniak?

----------


## dysoft

uwaga na tą firmę, serdecznie radzę nie korzystać: 

"Tech-Dom" Instalatorstwo Sanitarne Ryszard Rybakowski 
05-410 Józefów, ul. Kwiatowa 26 - woj. mazowieckie 


szczegóły opisałem w wątku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...588371#1588371

----------


## Betsi2006

Nie polecam współpracy z firmą
www.brej.zlotoklos.pl

Właściciel jest "sympatycznym" oszukańcem.
Porzucili budowę bez przyczyny i inne................

Betsi

----------


## Lukrecja_

Zgadzam się z tobą w zupełności. Jeśli ktoś się zastanawia nad tym producentem, proponuję inny wybór. Szkoda pieniędzy i nerwów. Poziom obsługi klienta zerowy. Ja kupiłam drzwi drewniane w firmie Gala Drzwi i Okien w Warszawie przy ul. Bartyckiej i dwa miesiące później zaczęły się moje kłopoty. Musiałam czekać 2 miesiące, aż ktoś się łaskawie pofatyguje obejrzeć, dlaczego do domu wlewa sie woda! Sprzedawca wart jest producenta. Brak szacunku dla klienta. Dlatego najlepiej unikać tego smutnego duetu.

----------


## [email protected]

> dostawca piasku - Chełstowski


Niestety za pozno przeczytalam ten watek  :sad:  poczatek budowy i za mna pierwsze zle doswiadczenia - podpisuje sie pod powyzszym i nie polecam uslug pana Chełstowskiego. Mial byc zwir plukany grubszy, przywiozl jakas drobnice z duza iloscia piachu, do konca upieral sie, ze to wlasnie to, co zamawialam  :Roll:

----------


## sebjan

1. Robią przekręty na ilości metrów dostarczanych na budowę - zamawiasz więcej dostajesz mniej, płacisz za wiecej.
2. Są BARDZO NIETERMINOWI!!!!!!!!!! potem żerują na szantażu żeby tylko jak najwięcej ściągnąć z klienta.
3. Niestety za późno dowiedziałem się, że zawyżają klasy sprzedawanego betonu, wszyscy lokalni deweloperzy z tego powodu zrezygnowali ze współpracy z tą firmą.

Generalnie Pazio Beton z Woli Duckiej k/Otwocka NIE POLECAM!!!

----------


## sirraf

usunięta informacja

----------


## mencel

A ja przestrzegam przed skorzystaniem z usług firmy VEGA z Lesznowoli- kostki brukowe. Niesolidni !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## trusia

nie polecam zdecydowanie 

*KRZYSZTOF GUZEK* (tel 509 091 496) z Siedlec, ale działa na terenie Warszawy


nam stawiał stan surowy i robił więźbę. Niestety stopniowo okazywalo się, że coraz więcej rzeczy zostało wykonanych niesolidnie lub całkowicie wbrew logice i regułom budowlanym. Np. jedna ze ścian stoi tylko w połowie na fundamencie, żeby wstawić veluxy dekarze musieli wyciąć jedną z krokwii, wszystkie inne musieli podpiłować, bo inaczej nie dałoby rady otworzyć okien, okna i ściany poprzesuwane względem projektu. 

Poza tym jego ekipa to wyjątkow brudasy, zarówno jeśli chodzi o higienę osobistą jak i teren wokół budowy. No i znany wszystkim problem z alkoholem.  

radzę się zastanowić nad zleceniem prac tej ekipie

----------


## kwiat1

Przestrzegam wszystkich Państwa budujących i wykańczających dom/mieszkanie przed firmą YALE - KLAMKI, AKCESORIA - BARTYCKA 24/26 PAW. 225 WARSZAWA. Zamówiłem markowe niemieckie klamki, a dostałem "podróby" Nie ma mowy o zwrotach, nawet jak chciałem kupić inny towar u nich większej wartości - jeszcze na mnie ochronę nasłali. Bardzo niesolidny sklep - PROSZĘ OMIJAJCIE "YALE" PAW. 225 BARTYCKA24/26.

----------


## Ziarutek

No dobra, ale nie badz monotematyczny.

Pozdr.

----------


## Bigbeat

O tym Yale to już kiedyś było...

----------


## mery26

Tym panom mowie ZDECYDOWANE NIEEEE!!
*Adrian Bartosiak-firma budowlana z brwinowa*.
nie istnieją dla niego terminy, pracownicy zmieniają sie tak szybko ze nie nadążałem informować kolejnych jak robić.niezorganizowany-jutro dla tego pana to nastepny m-c. Generalnie szkoda zdrowia marnowac za własne pieniądze - a te ostatnie to brałby od razu. Skonczylo sie na tym ze pewnego dnia opuscił bez zapowiedzi teren budowy-"ani słychu ani widu".
*Jacek Prochacki-hydraulik okolice pruszkowa*rowniez ZDECYDOWANE NIE.
dałem do wyceny projekt instalacji c.w.u. uzgodnilismy cene i termin.Terminy niedotrzymane-niech bedzie. Robota niechlujna, skrzynki krzywo osadzone, rozdzielacze byle jak, sciany pod instalacje podkute metodą mikrowybuchów, uszkodzone instalacje elektryczne.Generalnie strach wpuscic na budowe.Najważniejsze: nagle wzrósł o 1/3 koszt-zaznaczam ze nie wnosiłem zmian do projektu.
jak ktos bedzie zainteresowany-szczegółowe dane na PW

----------


## aga&piotr

Uwaga na biuro projektowe ŁAW-BUD z Grodziska Mazowieckiego!


Pani pseudoarchitekt Irena Ł.  jest osobą nierzetelną, niekompetentną, nieuczciwą, niezorganizowaną, niesłowną. W trakcie adaptacji zapomina o zmianach, gubi dokumenty. Na umówione spotkania po prostu nie przyjeżdża, tłumacząc sie,że "jest w terenie". "Zapomina" o ustaleniach finansowych żądając kwoty dwa razy większej, niż była umówiona. Przy każdym z trudem wymuszonym spotkaniu brała od nas nr. telefonu( ok. 10 razy :smile: , ale i tak nie dzwoniła...
Po wielu naciskach oddaje projekt niekompletny, bez wymaganych dokumentów i umówionych zmian!!!!!, po czym nie odbiera telefonów, a w biurze twierdzą, że nie wiedzą gdzie jest(cyt." przecież się nam nie tłumaczy...")
Jeżeli chcecie zaoszczędzić sobie, czasu, nerwów, kłopotów, siwych włosów i pieniędzy - OMIJAJCIE JEJ BIURO Z DALEKA!!!!!

----------


## izat

proszę unikać współpracy z Magic Stones, Panem  Maćkiem Kabatem, kamieniarzem
z Grodziska Mazowieckiego
przekręcił mnie na potężną kasę  :sad:

----------


## abb

Mirosław Majczyna podejmuje się wszystkiego od stanu surowego po wykończenia. U mnie wszystko do poprawy. Kompletni partacze i pieniążki oczywiście z góry co tydzień. Jak powiedziałam, że więcej nie dam ponieważ jest nadpłacone i dużo poprawek to już w poniedziałek nie wrócili. Pan Majczyna uważa, że jak ludzie pracują cały tydzień to trzeba im zapłacić niezależnie ile zrobione i oczywiście ja mam to zrobić ( a worki pełne butelek i puszek).Teraz działają w Grodzisku i już współczuję inwestorowi. Jak się poznaliśmy w Koniku gdzie również robili wykończenie domu to zrobili naprawdę dobre wrażenie a okazali się najgorszym koszmarem. Dodam, że oczywiście ceny mimo umowy zmieniał w trakcie. Tłumaczył cyt."to już teraz inaczej kosztuje" lub " za to jest inna cena bo dużo roboty". Koszmar po nich mam dosyć budowania.    :Evil:

----------


## Bigbeat

Przepraszam za trochę off-topic, ale, jak by nie patrzeć, to co opiszę, jest pewnym doświadczeniem, którym chciałbym się podzielić. Być może dzięki temu ktoś ocali swoje pieniądze i czas.

Chciałbym przestrzec przed oferującym swe usługi w okolicach Nowego Dworu Mazowieckiego (być może też w Warszawie) kominkarzem Adamem Bargiel (tel. 506097979). 
Wykonawca ten podjal sie wykonania kominka w domku jednorodzinnym. 
Poczatek wspolpracy byl typowy i akceptowalny: wybraliśmy z jego albumu kilka projektów, na których mieliśmy się oprzeć, ustaliliśmy wspólnie wstępne założenia, oszacowaliśmy wstępnie koszty, na starcie wzial zaliczke na materialy (2000zl, podpisal pokwitowanie), i po ustalonym czasie przystapil do prac. Kominek mial byc postawiony w max 2 tygodnie. 
Po ok. tygodniu pan Adam zaczal pojawiać się "w kratkę", tlumacząc się za każdym razem innymi "obiektywnymi" powodami. Ponieważ jestem spokojnym człowiekiem, dawałem wiarę wytłumaczeniom i czekałem cierpliwie. 
Potem sytuacja pogorszyła się - musiałem szukać p. Adama przez jego znajomych, dzwonić z innych telefonów (mojego nie odbiera), czasem udawało się nakłonić go do przyjazdu i porobienia czegoś przez chwilę (po chwili zwykle miał telefon i musiał gdzieś jechać, albo pod pretekstem konieczności zakupienia jakiegoś materiału uciekał). 
Obecnie mija już 4 miesiące odkąd p. Adam rozpoczął prace. W miedzyczasie powierzyłem mu (o naiwności...) kolejne pieniądze: 800zł na odbiór kamiennego blatu, który wcześniej z żoną wybraliśmy u wskazanego przez p. Adama kamieniarza. Blatu oczywiście nie zobaczyłem na oczy, natomiast kilkukrotnie słyszałem od p. Adama, że: 
- kamieniarz jeszcze nie zrobił, ale ma już szablony 
- kamieniarz robi, powinien być jutro lub pojutrze 
- nie dałem jeszcze kamieniarzowi szablonów 
- nie mogłem podjechać do kamieniarza 
- na wtorek (który?????) będzie napewno 
Ostatni raz widziałem go w piątek, kiedy to przyjechał kończyć ("na najbliższy wtorek skończę napewno!"). Ponieważ musiałem jechać do pracy, zostawiłem go wraz z zaufanymi glazurnikami - okazało się, że dał nogę 15 minut po moim wyjeździe (czyli był ok. 1 godzinę) i tyle się narobił. Ten "najbliższy wtorek" mija dziś - nie muszę chyba pisać, że ani widu, ani słychu. 
Prace oceniam na wykonane w jakichś 80...85% 
W międzyczasie dowiedziałem się, że nie jestem pierwszym inwestorem, któremu p. Adam wykręcił podobny numer - tak więc kategorycznie przestrzegam przed tym pajacem. 

PS. Jeśli ktoś miał już z tym wykonawcą jakieś problemy, proszę o kontakt na priv - myślę, że nie można puszczać takich spraw płazem...

----------


## Bigbeat

*Kominkarz Adam Bargieł z Nowego Dworu Mazowieckiego* (polecam lekturę: http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=103933).
Kominek, który miał być zrobiony w dwa tygodnie cztery miesiące temu, nie jest skończony do dziś. Zaliczka na materiały i na kamień została wypłacona na początku - materiały kupił (choć coś mi się nie wydaje, że za 2000zł), kamienia nie widziałem do dziś. Gość jest wyjątkowo niesłowny, nieterminowy i nieuczciwy. Oczywiście nie odbiera telefonów - muszę uciekać się do proszenia znajomych, żebym mógł zadzwonić z ich numeru.
Ponadto okazało się, że nie jestem jedyną osobą, którą naciągnął i oszukał.
Odradzam zdecydowanie.

----------


## Krzyzak

zobacz - moze w dziale budujacych z W-wy i okolic macie cos jak Czarna lista wykonawcow - my z 3miasta mamy cos takiego i takie osoby wlasnie tam laduja
mamy tez biala liste, wiec latwo sie zorientowac kto jest polecany a kto nie - wszystko w 1 watku

----------


## DAREK i ANIA

Witam,
a tak dla odmiany 

pilnie poszukuje sprawdzonej ekipy budowlanej okolice chotomowa od września

----------


## Bigbeat

Już tam trafił.

----------


## sebjan

*Jan Przybysz Zakład Remontowo-Budowlany* - robił u mnie aż pewnego dnia powiedział że mam moją budowę w d.... . Zapomniał, że wziął ode mnie 500zł zaliczki na wylewki, bo do chwili obecnej mi ich nie zwrócił, a wylewek nie ma. Facet żadał żebym kupował jemu sprzęty budowlane - pytam się czy ja jestem firmą budowlaną czy on? Przeciągał ile się dało, żeby wziąć mnie na zmęczenie, a na koniec i tak nie przyszedł. Do tego nie chce mi wystawić faktury na robociznę do tej pory wykonaną.. 
Generalnie niesłowny i do tego oszust. Był niestety z poleceniem dlatego *pierwszy i ostatni raz zapłaciłem z góry*, bo tak sobie wykonawca życzył. 

Teraz żeby odzyskać moje pieniądze pewnie będę musiał pofatygować się do *Augustówki (gmina Osieck) na ul. Kolejową gdzie ten Pan mieszka i ma siedzibę firmy*.

----------


## Betsi2006

> A ja przestrzegam przed skorzystaniem z usług firmy VEGA z Lesznowoli- kostki brukowe. Niesolidni !!!!!!!!!!!!!


*mencel*

Jak nazywa się właściciel tej firmy i jakiś nr telefonu?
Dostałam od znajomuch namiary na kostkarzy z Lesznowoli ( ale nie wiem jak nazywa się firma) i mam zamiar z nimi pertraktować.
Nie chciałabym żeby mnie oszukali.  :Confused:

----------


## w40

Nie polecam: firmę  *BRAMATIC*    z Warszawy,ul. Grochowska. Mają też stoisko na Bartyckiej. Ogólnie: klient jest ZEREM, najważniejsze wcisnąć mu jakieś g.... Co tam że brama i furtki musiały być takie a przywieżli inne - rysunek jest "tylko poglądowy, jak brama wychodzi taka jest". Jakośc wykonania bardzo niska - po kilku miesiącach rdza wystąpiła wszędzie na bramie, na furtkach, zamki zacinają się. Brama zamontowana krzywo - w pionie się odchyla o 3 cm - "aaa, tak może być". Nie interesuje ich że klient życzy sobie mieć bramę pionowo - "my lepiej wiemy jak może być". Chyba jest to najgorze doświadczenie z całęj budowy. Więcej szczegółów - na priv.

Inna firmę którą nie polecam - diler Urzędowskiego w Wesołej, firma *Fasada*. Nie są aż tak żli, ale pracownik firmy popełnił błąd, za który firma nie chciała zapłacić. Więc odradzam tą firmę, bo ich błąd kosztował mi naprawdę baaaadzo dużó kasy.

----------


## Betsi2006

*Regut1*

Bardzo Ci współczuję i doskonale rozumiem Twoją złość.
Przeszłam przez to samo we wrześniu w zeszłym roku z inną firmą, która działa w okolicach Piaseczna.
Takie ostrzeżenia są bardzo potrzebne.

----------


## kociamama

Odradzam:
Usługi Remontowo-Budowlane USYDUS - tynki wewnętrzne.

1. Zatynkowali niektóre puszki.
2. Nie obrobili wszystkich glifów
3. Nie powstawiali niektórych narożników (podobno im zabrakło - a znalazłam leżące na jętkach).
4. Kilka ścian krzywych jak cholera.
5. Rozliczenie - TRAGEDIA. Pan Mariusz oczywiście nie spisuje umowy, bo nie ma czasu i jak się nie podoba to nie będzie robił. Wyliczył kosmiczne pieniądze, metry kwadratowe mimo dwukrotnych pomiarów wyszły inaczej.
Na rozliczeniu był z trzema chłopami - strach nie zapłacić.

Stanowczo odradzam. Chyba, że wszystko na papierze, a potem z poziomicą chodzić nawet pół dnia.

Zuza

----------


## qbav

Omijać szerokim łukiem
*AROBRUK - Rafał Radziejewski (usługi brukarskie)*

Firma nie ma pojecia o robocie, ludzi biora z łapanki, niemal cały czas pijanych, zwodzą. Robota ktora miala byc wykonana w 4 dni nie zostala wykonana w miesiac, teren ktory przygotowali pod ukladanie kostki nadawal sie do piaskownicy. Zaliczka oczywiscie przepadla, szkoda zdrowia i nerwow. 

Ostatnio dzialali okolice Pruszkowa/Brwinowa

----------


## Edek24

Witam!
Nie wiem czy się śmiać czy płakać!
Miałem umowę z tym Panem. Wszystko co tutaj napisane to prawda. Gość buduje aktualnie w *Cisiu, Halinowie, Okuniewie, Otwocku* *Na miłość Boską zaklinam Was nie bierzcie go- szkoda Waszego zdrowia*, Mi już odebrał z rok życia.


> KATEGORYCZNIE ODRADZAM:   
> 
> *Zakład Usługowy 
> Ogólno-Budowlany, Hydrauliczno-Elektryczny
> Stanisław Zbigniew Pieńkowski
> Puznówka 164A 
> 08-440 Pilawa*
> 
> *"Firma" działa na terenie: Białołęki, Starej Miłosnej, Sulejówka,  Halinowa, Okuniewa, Garwolina, Pilawy*
> ...

----------


## monia77w1

> Witam!
> Nie wiem czy się śmiać czy płakać!
> Miałem umowę z tym Panem. Wszystko co tutaj napisane to prawda. Gość buduje aktualnie w *Cisiu, Halinowie, Okuniewie, Otwocku* *Na miłość Boską zaklinam Was nie bierzcie go- szkoda Waszego zdrowia*, Mi już odebrał z rok życia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Regut1
> 
> ...





Edek

a Ty przypadkiem nie budujesz się na rogu 3 maja i Postania Styczniowego? Ja wywaliłam jedną ekipę bo czego się nie dotknęli to spartolili i napatoczył się pan Zbyszek, opowiadający bajki co to on nie wybudował i jaki to z niego super fachowiec. Tylko, że ja wpłaciłam tylko jedną zaliczkę za 1 etap a dalej płacę po wykonanej robocie. Ale problemy już się pojawiły. Szantażowanie, że jak mu nie dam kolejnej zaliczki to budowlańcy zejdą z budowy, że nie ma na paliwo i nie będą mieli jak przyjechać itp. Tylko, że my nie patyczkujemy się z panem Z. Delikatnie mówiąc mój mąż posłał mu parę ch.. i kazał zapier... do roboty bo jak nie zrobi wszystkiego do końca to jednego grosza nie zobaczy. Fachowców ma takich, że człowieka ogarnia pusty śmiech. W sobotę w garażu 2-stanowiskowym zaczęli budować na samym środku ścianę nośną. Na prośbę mojego męża, żeby to rozebrali zapytali "a nie może tak zostać?", po czym naskarżyli panu Z., że się dopierd.. a w szczególności inwestorka. Jutro z samego rana jestem z nim umówiona na kolejną porcję k.. i ch... Oj będzie gorąco. Obawiam się, że będzie mnie słychać w całej okolicy. Jakby ktoś miał problem ze skontaktowaniem się z panem Z. to służę namiarami na priva. U mnie na budowie bywa dość często. Bardzo proszę osoby u których "buduje" pan Z. o kontakt, trzeba wreszcie dobrać mu sie do czterech liter. 

pozdrawiam Monika

----------


## monique_apple

Witamy,

Chcielibyśmy wszystkich, ale to wszystkich, przestrzec przed firmą, a raczej krzakiem, w pełni nieuczciwym i nieprofesjonalnym, Bud-Dom 2000, http://www.buddom2000.pl/, reprezentowaną najczęciej przez Adam Sokulski, który ma do sprzedaży działka Sowia Wola i działki Sowia Wola, gmina Czosnów, i chce budować tam domy, oraz buduje jest podwykonawca np. osiedle domów jednorodzinnych w miejscowości Solec w okolicach Góra Kalwaria i kilka innych realizacji i budowy w okolicach Warszawa, Izabelin, Łomianki, Czosnów, Pieńków. Często jego przedstawicielem i podwykonawcą jest Adam Kazubek lub odwrotnie. Więcej informacji podamy na priv.

----------


## Regut1

:cry:

----------


## monia77w1

> *EDEK, monia77w1*
> Pozostaje mi tylko Wam i sobie  bardzo współczuć.
>  :cry: 
> Przyznam szczerze, ze  mając świadomość że z internetu korzysta ograniczone grono ludzi, a ludzie po wybudowaniu domu dają sobie spokój z forum,  nie spodziewałem się takiego odzewu. Widzę że facet oszukała nie tylko mnie  :oops: teraz skontaktowała sie ze mna jeszcze jedna osoba,  wiem że jest nas wiecej .  :evil: 
> Informację  puściłem ku przestrodze innych.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U mnie po ostatnich rozmowach, z resztą mało kulturalnych, robota idzie do przodu. Nie zapeszając oczywiście. Oby zrobili do więźby i wynocha. Wtedy odetchnę z ulgą. Na całe szczęście mam super kierownika budowy, który nie przepuszcza najmniejszej fuszerki.
Regut1 a gdzie się budujesz? I na jakim etapie pan Pieńkowski zostawił budowę? A kupowaliście za jego pośrednictwem materiały? Mi usilnie próbował wcisnąć różne rzeczy w kosmicznej cenie ale podziękowałam.
Monika

----------


## Regut1

podobno ciagnie coś jeszcze w okolicach

----------


## Regut1

monia77w1 

Dane i kontakt przesylam na priv  :smile:

----------


## kikaiwona

Szczerze odradzam firmę ANEKMET. Strona www.anekment.com.pl Postaram się zamieśącic tutaj foto fuszerki, jaką zrobili.
Otóż wielkie dwuskrzydłowe drzwi do mieszkania ZAWIESILI NAD PODŁOGĄ!!!! Pod progiem z metalowej ramy miałam szczelinę w jednym rogu aż dwucentymetrową - piękne światło z klatki schodowej wpadało mi do mieszkania a całkiem grube koperty z listami można było wsuwać również. Od połowy kwietnia, czyli przez 3 miesiące reklamowałam drzwi: pisałam e-maile, dzwoniłam do właściciela i NIC!!! Umawiali się ze mną i BEZCZELNIE NIE PRZYCHODZILI!!!! Aż w końcu cóż, zaczęłam płacić za usuwanie fuszerek i wad. ODRADZAM tą firmę!
Oprócz opianowania szczeliny i założenia progu, który szczelinę zakryje muszę płacić jeszcze za:
wymianę jednego zamka, bo nie da sie go ani otwierać ani zamykać
oraz za poprawkę w zamku głównym, który jest w tej chwili dziurą na wylot i pełni głównie funkcję drugiego wizjera.
Ta firma działa na zasadzie WZIĄĆ KASĘ i ZPIER... Jeśli z niej skorzystacie czeka was plus 10% dopłaty za poprawki po nich! Reklamacje są bezskuteczne, i cóż nam po umowie i kierowaniu sprawy do sądu, skoro chcemy mieszkać...
ANEKMET - NIGDY W ŻYCIU!!!! NIC u nich NIE ZAMAWIAJCIE!!!
I życzę jak najmniej oszustów i partaczy!!!

----------


## jogi8

> Witamy,
> 
> Chcielibyśmy wszystkich, ale to wszystkich, przestrzec przed firmą, a raczej krzakiem, w pełni nieuczciwym i nieprofesjonalnym, Bud-Dom 2000, http://www.buddom2000.pl/, reprezentowaną najczęciej przez Adam Sokulski, który ma do sprzedaży działka Sowia Wola i działki Sowia Wola, gmina Czosnów, i chce budować tam domy, oraz buduje jest podwykonawca np. osiedle domów jednorodzinnych w miejscowości Solec w okolicach Góra Kalwaria i kilka innych realizacji i budowy w okolicach Warszawa, Izabelin, Łomianki, Czosnów, Pieńków. Często jego przedstawicielem i podwykonawcą jest Adam Kazubek lub odwrotnie. Więcej informacji podamy na priv.


Możesz mi wysłać abym się nie wkopał a podana strona już nie działa pewnie coś zmieniają

----------


## RenataS

:Wink2:

----------


## MAX123

Czesc Wam
Jak wyjsc cało po spotkaniu z takim partaczem. Umowę mam  i nicwiecej. Telefony nie działają.......gdzie zgłosić przetępstwo? Macie moze takie doswiadczenia za sobą?
Pozdrawiam
Max

----------


## speek

Napisz o kogo chodzi czy to nie stara sprawa ze zmiana nicka ?
Jeszcze nie tak dawno byl to  mlody 1978 a teraz  budowa 2007.

Do lektury zapraszam w dziale Ogloszenia- mlody 1978 Oszukaniec

----------


## Edi Zet :)

Nie polecam firmy Asta Usługi Ogólnobudowlane z Warszawy i jej właścicela Pana Roberta Ż. Nie będę opsywała jakie mamy przejścia z tą firmą, jej solidnością i z Panem Robertem. Zainteresowanych proszę o priv, ale napiszę tylko tyle: NIGDY I ZA ŻADNE PIENIĄDZE NIKOMU GO NIE POLECĘ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ewik_1

Właśnie pierwszy raz rozstaliśmy się z jedną firmą: www.klimatyzacja.org.pl

Ciężko było współpracowac z nimi, bo wiecznie Pan W. przekładał terminy, jak się umawiał rano to zwykle był koło 12-13godz. zawsze wykonywali o wiele mniej niż zostało ustalone i na co była przeznaczona zaliczka.  
A w tym tyg. miał we wtorek robic GWC, oczywiście tradycyjne opóźnienie zamiast rano było 13, zamiast 40m rur Pan W. przywiózł 27m, my zamówlismy na własny koszt koparkę i tu Pan W. zaczął ściemianie, żeby jednak przełożyć, bo za mało rur. Jak znaleźliśmy mu sklep z rurami to wsiadł, pojechał i znikł. Jak robotnicy Pana W. zaczełi rozkładac rury to się okazało że nie mają o tym zielonego pojęcia i koparkowy ich podpowiadał bo kiedyś to widział. 
Po którejś rozmowie tel. w końcu się przyznał ze nie pojechał po rury tylko na inną budowę. 
Obiecał wykonanie w środę, oczywiście się nie pojawił, po telefonie z mojej strony obiecał czwartek ale ani telefonu ani Pana W. i zostaliśmy z wykopanym rowem. 
Podsumowując: decydując sie na wpółpracę z tym Panem proszę się nastawić, że żąda zaliczek, nigdy nie jest terminowy, jego pracownicy nie znaja się na wykonywanej pracy, a on nie ma czasu by ich nadzorować, potrafi kłamać w żywe oczy. Szkoda wydawać na niego pieniądze w takiej jakości jaka on prezentuje reku i gwc możecie zrobić sami, a najlepiej wziąć inną sprawdzoną firmę.

----------


## edyryt

spółka GAZ z Błonia szczerze odradzam. Niestety dostają zlecenia z gazowni w Grodzisku Maz. Nie mamy gazu i jeszcze jakiś czas mieć nie będziemy ponieważ nie daliśmy się oszukać. Szkoda słów.

----------


## emi0

Pan Tadeusz Kazimiok z Radości wraz z dwoma synami. Totalne nieporozumienie. Obiecuje, umawia się a potem unika kontaktu, kłamie. Jeśli ktoś chce stracić trochę zdrowia i czasu, to serdecznie polecam.

----------


## farka

potwierdzam, jeśli ktoś chce mieć kłopoty to najlepszy sposób!!!  :cry:

----------


## emi0

:cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## kubaimycha

> Właśnie pierwszy raz rozstaliśmy się z jedną firmą: www.klimatyzacja.org.pl
> 
> Ciężko było współpracowac z nimi, bo wiecznie Pan W. przekładał terminy, jak się umawiał rano to zwykle był koło 12-13godz. zawsze wykonywali o wiele mniej niż zostało ustalone i na co była przeznaczona zaliczka.  
> A w tym tyg. miał we wtorek robic GWC, oczywiście tradycyjne opóźnienie zamiast rano było 13, zamiast 40m rur Pan W. przywiózł 27m, my zamówlismy na własny koszt koparkę i tu Pan W. zaczął ściemianie, żeby jednak przełożyć, bo za mało rur. Jak znaleźliśmy mu sklep z rurami to wsiadł, pojechał i znikł. Jak robotnicy Pana W. zaczełi rozkładac rury to się okazało że nie mają o tym zielonego pojęcia i koparkowy ich podpowiadał bo kiedyś to widział. 
> Po którejś rozmowie tel. w końcu się przyznał ze nie pojechał po rury tylko na inną budowę. 
> Obiecał wykonanie w środę, oczywiście się nie pojawił, po telefonie z mojej strony obiecał czwartek ale ani telefonu ani Pana W. i zostaliśmy z wykopanym rowem. 
> Podsumowując: decydując sie na wpółpracę z tym Panem proszę się nastawić, że żąda zaliczek, nigdy nie jest terminowy, jego pracownicy nie znaja się na wykonywanej pracy, a on nie ma czasu by ich nadzorować, potrafi kłamać w żywe oczy. Szkoda wydawać na niego pieniądze w takiej jakości jaka on prezentuje reku i gwc możecie zrobić sami, a najlepiej wziąć inną sprawdzoną firmę.


Muszę przyznać, że w naszym przypadku pan Witold, o którego firmie mowa, był bez zarzutu...Przyjechał o umówionej godzinie, uzgodniliśmy szczegóły, za kilka dni zrobił wycenę. W dogodnym dla nas terminie przyjechał i zamontował kanały wentylacyjne, nie żądając wcześniej żadnych zaliczek na materiały...Zapłaciliśmy tylko za rzecz wykonaną. Po tynkach i wylewkach ciąg dalszy...Mam nadzieję, że będzie równie ok...

----------


## emi0

dowiedziałem się że teraz płacze p.Mariusz z Otwocka, bo po raz enty p.Tadeusz nabił kolejnego inwestora w butelkę.. ale nie jest mi jego żal!!! skoro istnieje forum, i daje się ostrzeżenia, a ktoś jest ...głupcem, to niech płaci!!! Kto następny??? Tadeusz z Radości już czeka, rączki zaciera i kaskę zgarnia. Ot... i głupi naród......  :Lol:

----------


## Edek24

Kolejna odsłona współpracy z Pieńkowskim z Puznówki!
Ktoś zabrał mi z działki 1080 szt. bloczka betonowego, którym tak się chwalił, że mi załatwił. Na 90%, stawiam, że wziął na krechę i nie zapłacił, a że nie odbierał telefonów (ode mnie nie odbiera od 3 tygodni) to tak się zakończyło. Już raz mi taki numer wywinął z Pustakiem Max.
[/b]

----------


## Edek24

Witaj!
Teren budowy został protokołem przekazany Wykonawcy w formie umowy.  Faktury za bloczek nie mam bo Pieńkowski za niego nie zapłacił w już mi znanej hurtowni w Sulejówku. Wziął towar, nie zapłacił i dlatego sobie go zabraliprawowici właściciele - kolejny świadek w sądzie (przedstawiciel hurtowni). Współczuję sobie i innym którzy dali nabić się w butelkę a on jeździ sobie A8. Pani z hurtowni pytała czy mam z nim jakiś kontakt- od 3 tygodni albo i dłużej nawet z nim nie rozmawiałem.
PZDR

----------


## izat

jeżeli macie umowy, w których jest zapis, że wykonawca kupuje materiał i otrzymał na ten cel kasę od was i nie zrobił tego, to jak najbardziej podpada to pod karną sprawę o oszustwo i przywłaszczenie zagrożone karą 5-8 lat więzienia
zgłaszajcie to na policję!!

----------


## kirkris

cześć Iza, jak tam Twoja sprawa?

----------


## izat

cześć Krzyś!
a gdzie Ty się znów podziewasz??   :big tongue:  
która sprawa??  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## kirkris

> cześć Krzyś!
> a gdzie Ty się znów podziewasz??   
> która sprawa??


z kamieniarzem? jestem chwilę na GG

----------


## emi0

czy ktoś miał z tym panem doczynienia?  :cry:   :cry:

----------


## godarkan

Witam
jestem nowy na forum i od razu po przejściach, chciałbym BARDZO, ALE TO BRARDZO niepolecić i ostrzec innych przed firmą:

BUD-POL
Tomaszów Mazowiecki

reprezentowaną przez 

Wojciecha Mielowskiego  :Evil:  
tel. 509 767 731 lub 502 247 369

Jest niedokładny, nie umie nic zaplanować, nie pilnuje ludzi, jego najster potrafi zadać pytanie jak się muruje, bo on nie wie.  :cry:  

Prosze żeby ostrzec wszystkich na terenie woj. mazowieckiego - wiem że teraz "grasuje" w Siedlcach, poprzednio w rejonie Piaseczna i Konstancjina, a zachaczył nawet o Warszawę, Piastów i Pruszków. UWAGA NA NIEGO!!!

Pozdrowionka

----------


## kris2001

> Dołączę się ze świeżymi doświadczeniami.
> Proszę o kontakt osoby,którym DOMBUD 3 realizował inwestycje.Moją sknocili od początku do końca i twierdzą, że był to przypadek w co nie wierzę biorąc pod uwagę skalę "przypadku".Od chwili rozpoczęcia prac spotykałem się z kłamstwami,brakiem nadzoru,niekompetencją,niechlujstwem,bałaganiars  twem,błędami i wadami wykonawczymi,niezgodnościami z projektem.Czy tylko ja miałem pecha?Czy może bracia Skulimowscy podobne działania przyjeli jako standard?Dom przed ukończeniem już wymaga remontu. 
> ZDECYDOWANIE ODRADZAM.Oczywiście powyższą opinię na temat "pożal się Boże firmy" w każdej chwili mogę udokumentować.Ludzie szanujcie swoje pieniądze.Skulimowscy nie zrobią tego napewno.Nie dajcie im na to szansy.


W ubiegłym roku podczas castingu dzwoniłem do tej firmy i pytałem się o koszty robocizny za wybudowanie domu w stanie surowym - niestety pa mi poweidział, że on buduje tylko z własnych materiałów i to dało mi dużo po myślenia - z obawy przed sprawdzeniem komponentów cenowych podaje koszt wybudowania 1 metra kwadratowego co nie pozwoliło mi porównać tej firmy z innymi oferentami - a w reklamie podają, że szanują pieniądze klienta - kompletna ściema i próba wydojenia jak największej kasy. Nie polecam

----------


## sylvia1

> Napisał Ewik_1
> 
> Właśnie pierwszy raz rozstaliśmy się z jedną firmą: www.klimatyzacja.org.pl
> 
> Ciężko było współpracowac z nimi, bo wiecznie Pan W. przekładał terminy, jak się umawiał rano to zwykle był koło 12-13godz. zawsze wykonywali o wiele mniej niż zostało ustalone i na co była przeznaczona zaliczka.  
> A w tym tyg. miał we wtorek robic GWC, oczywiście tradycyjne opóźnienie zamiast rano było 13, zamiast 40m rur Pan W. przywiózł 27m, my zamówlismy na własny koszt koparkę i tu Pan W. zaczął ściemianie, żeby jednak przełożyć, bo za mało rur. Jak znaleźliśmy mu sklep z rurami to wsiadł, pojechał i znikł. Jak robotnicy Pana W. zaczełi rozkładac rury to się okazało że nie mają o tym zielonego pojęcia i koparkowy ich podpowiadał bo kiedyś to widział. 
> Po którejś rozmowie tel. w końcu się przyznał ze nie pojechał po rury tylko na inną budowę. 
> Obiecał wykonanie w środę, oczywiście się nie pojawił, po telefonie z mojej strony obiecał czwartek ale ani telefonu ani Pana W. i zostaliśmy z wykopanym rowem. 
> Podsumowując: decydując sie na wpółpracę z tym Panem proszę się nastawić, że żąda zaliczek, nigdy nie jest terminowy, jego pracownicy nie znaja się na wykonywanej pracy, a on nie ma czasu by ich nadzorować, potrafi kłamać w żywe oczy. Szkoda wydawać na niego pieniądze w takiej jakości jaka on prezentuje reku i gwc możecie zrobić sami, a najlepiej wziąć inną sprawdzoną firmę.
> ...


 u nas w sumie też ok

----------


## sylvia1

Za to na czarną listę wpisuję pana Marcina Błachnio z Maciejowic pracuje na terenie Warszawa-Grodzisk. podpisał umowę ale usterek nie naprawił i zostawił niedokończoną pracę (spiżarnia bez tynku, dół bez 2 warstwy gładzi, klatka schodowy i k-g nieprawidłowo zaszpachlowane). Nie mówiąc już o totalnym bałaganie. Wieczorem jeszcze mówił, że rano się zabierze za to i za tamto a rano klucze zostawił przed zamkniętym domem nie zabezpieczywszy go alarmem. Wezwany pismem do powrotu lub zwrotu kasy sprawę olał. Pan ogłasza się na allegro.

----------


## Edek24

> Na dzień dzisiejszy z 5 budów, które rozpoczął żadna nie została przez niego zakończona, a zaliczki zostały pobrane. Nie wiem czy przy tej skali nie można tego zakwalifikować jako świadome działanie  . W mojej ocenie to podpada pod paragraf ?   Jedna, dwie rozumiem ale 5 w ciągu roku to już lekka przesada    . Nie wiem na ile to prawda ale podobno ma już następne zlecenia  . Ciekawe z jakim skutkiem się one skończą?


Nawet nie tylko świadome działanie, ale Pieńkowski uczynił sobie z tego procederu *źródło stałego utrzymania*.

----------


## farka

to jest chore, facet oferuje swoje usługi, nie dotrzymuje terminów, paprze robotę, mota się, kłamie, a jednak coraz to nowych inwestorów naciąga.... :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## pieczareczka

dolaczam do fanow klimatyzacja.org.pl i pana W. wszystko jest w porzadku DOPOKI nie zaplaci sie calej kasy; potem prawdopodobienstwo zobaczenia z bliska tych fachowcow jest porownywalne do wygranej w 'totka'; w sumie podstawowe roboty poszly dobrze i kto by przypuszczal ze z chwila wreczenia ostatniej zlotowki pan W ulegnie takiej przemianie; zmarnowalismy bardzo duzo czasu zwalniajac sie z pracy, biorac urlop, lecac z wywieszonym jezykiem i tak jedyne 4 razy bo mieli byc i wszystko wyregulowac ,zalozyc itp;  znajomi maja na razie miesiac poslizgu
jesli moge wiec cos poradzic nie placcie zaliczek a ostatnia kase najlepiej jakis czas po skonczeniu robot; chyba to jedyna metoda jak juz ktos w to wdepnal

----------


## kubaimycha

> dolaczam do fanow klimatyzacja.org.pl i pana W. wszystko jest w porzadku DOPOKI nie zaplaci sie calej kasy; potem prawdopodobienstwo zobaczenia z bliska tych fachowcow jest porownywalne do wygranej w 'totka'; w sumie podstawowe roboty poszly dobrze i kto by przypuszczal ze z chwila wreczenia ostatniej zlotowki pan W ulegnie takiej przemianie; zmarnowalismy bardzo duzo czasu zwalniajac sie z pracy, biorac urlop, lecac z wywieszonym jezykiem i tak jedyne 4 razy bo mieli byc i wszystko wyregulowac ,zalozyc itp;  znajomi maja na razie miesiac poslizgu
> jesli moge wiec cos poradzic nie placcie zaliczek a ostatnia kase najlepiej jakis czas po skonczeniu robot; chyba to jedyna metoda jak juz ktos w to wdepnal


...dzięki za ostrzeżenie...Co prawda, jak dotąd było bez zarzutów (na razie tylko kanały wentylacyjne, reszta po tynkach i wylewkach)...ale jeszcze sporo przed nami...

----------


## wkurzony

Chciałem przestrzec przed "fachowcem" Panem Zbigniewem Legięć stolarzem zajmującym się montażem mebli kuchennych i wnękowych - firma z Mszczonowa, stoisko firmowe na Ursynowie . Człowiek ten jest strasznie niesłowny i wystawił moją cierpliwość na wielką próbę. Mimo podpisania umowy na piśmie, w którym został ściśle określony termin wykonania mebli kuchennych i nie tylko, jak również konkretna kwota do zapłacenia. Termin ten został przekroczony prawie o miesiąc. Termin montażu był przesuwany kilkakrotnie, a w dniu w którym miał być przeprowadzony Pan Zbyś spóźnił się tylko 5 godzin. Montaż nie został dokończony, a przy drugiej wizycie "fachowiec" stwierdził, że pewne elementy podrożały i na takich warunkach on nie będzie montował dalej, więc zostawił robotę. Normą jest nieodbieranie telefonów dzwoniłem na trzy różne (bo jest kilka), a przy dużym szczęściu można się dodzwonić do małżonki "fachowca". Nadmienię, że Pan Zbyś należy do wielce szanowego cechu rzemieślników z Mszczonowa a nawet jest w poczcie sztandarowym i ściskał się z samym prezydentem RP.
TAK WIĘC OMIJAJCIE STOISKO MEBLOWE PANA ZBIGNIEWA NA BAZARKU przy Płaskowickiej róg K.E.N - NA URSYNOWIE W WARSZAWIE SZEROKIM ŁUKIEM.

Wkurzony

----------


## domownikzwyboru

Ojj tak to juz chyba na drugim forum tego typu rzuca mi sie to nazwisko. Jak chcesz to nawet wyszukam i powklejam tutaj linki...

----------


## wkurzony

Wklejaj nie pękaj, a jak Ci się chce to możesz w drugą stronę.
pozdrawiam
Najważniejsze jest rozprzestrzenianie cennych informacji

----------


## izat

na początku milusio a po zainkasowaniu olewka
kupiłam w tej firmie 2 bramy garażowe z napędami
współpraca beznadziejna
Ci Państwo sprzedają również okna m.inn firmy Gebauer

----------


## Pablos71

Pragne przestrzec przed nieuczciwym wykonaca Tadeuszem Mika z Minska Mazowieckiego, ktory nie konczy pracy, ucieka z budowy, partaczy i do tego kradnie materialy! Trzymac  sie od niego jak najdalej, jezeli chcecie doprowadzic spokojnie budowe do konca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ZDESPEROWANY INWESTOR

DZIAŁA NA TERENIE MAZOWIECKIEGO, NIE DOTRZYMUJE TERMINÓW A JAKOŚĆ JEGO PRAC POZOSTAWIA WIELE DO ŻYCZENIA

----------


## sslarzyn

Firma Lobo Meble (Renabud) z Teresina (mają stoisko firmowe w Warszawie w centrum handlowym przy al. Jerozolimskich 200) jest firmą nieuczciwą a pan Jacek P. jest kompletnie nieodpowiedzialny !!! 
Kontakt telefoniczny z firmą jest dobry do momentu wpłaty zaliczki. Potem umówienie się na konkretny termin wykonania staje się bardzo bardzo trudne.
W umówionych terminach nikt nie przyjeżdza a o odwołaniu montażu pan Jacek nie raczy zawiadomić.
Zabudowa mojego przedpokoju nie została dokończona - nadal mam nie zamocowany wieszak na kurtki. 
Ponadto pozostało wiele nieusuniętych wad. 
Oto one:
- głęboka rysa na lustrze w drzwiach szafy,
- 20 cm rysa na okleinie drugich drzwi od szafy,
- uszkodzony koszyk na bieliznę,
- nieprawidłowo zamocowane koszyki - obcierają o boczną ściankę,
- brak zaślepek zasłaniających śruby,
- krzywo ustawione drzwi przesuwne,
- dwa różne typy gałek do otwierania drzwiczek,
- wkręty mocujące pawlacze na przemian czarne i żółte na tej samej listwie,
- dwie szafki miały być zrobione na wymiar z uwzględnieniem listew przypodłogowych - aby pasowały do przedpokoju musiałem zdemontować listwy,
- trzy różne kolory oklein - miał być jeden,
- półka nad wieszakiem miała mieć 35 cm a ma ledwie 22 cm.
W tej chwili telefony ode mnie nie są odbierane, nie ma także żadnej reakcji na SMSy.
Moja rada dla tych co już złożyli zamówienie - nie płacić dopóki prace nie zostaną w 100 % zakończone a wszelkie wady usunięte!!!
Tym, którzy zastanawiają się nad wyborem tej firmy szczerze odradzam - szkoda czasu i zdrowia.

----------


## Ajur

Uwaga na cieślę i dekarza p. Bogdana Dziarkowskiego. Po prostu oszust, partacz i złodziej. podejmuje się też różnych prac wykończeniowych.

----------


## ewida24

Jezeli wykonawca nie chce przyjac reklamacji ani oddac rachunkow, to co moge zrobic, aby go do tego zmusic? Zadzwonic do urzedu skarbowego?

----------


## Red72

*Federacja konsumentów.*

http://www.federacja-konsumentow.org...y.php?story=30

----------


## [email protected]

Oto link:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/jak-udoku...ch,t115504.htm
Nie chce się powtarzać. Poczytajcie i uważajcie. Ja już osiwiałem na tej budowie. A miało być tak pięknie....  :cry:

----------


## krzysztofh

Chyba trzeba zdjąć blachę wymienić folię paroprzepuszczalną, nabić od nowa łaty i kryć jeszcze raz. Problem w tym, że starych materiałów w większości nie da się zastosować ponownie.

Naprawiasz już?

----------


## anecia.s

ewida24 czy coś zrobiłaś w sprawie braku faktur??
Mam podobną sytuację (z jakości jestem zadowolona, ale zamiast 2 tygodni siedzieli 6, a w tym czasie skończyli kilka innych rozgrzebanych robót). 
O fakurach za materiały przypominałam za każdym razem jak jechali do domu, a tu mi teraz wyskoczyli, że faktura to owszem, ale jako za robotę + marża !!
Mam do tego WZ-ki na jego firmę, a jak wczoraj dzwoniłam do sprzedawcy to faktura za to jest wystawiona na kogoś innego!!
Mam chęć zastraszyć go US, ale co oni mogą w tej sprawie zrobić?? - kontrola krzyżowa ? i 2-3 firmy polecą? Trochę szkoda ludzi, ale chyba są jakieś granice przyzwoitości ze strony "naszych kochanych budowańców"!!
Proszę o opinię na moje rozważania.

----------


## [email protected]

Chyba na wiosnę.

Teraz zaklejam dziury w foli, robię dyletacje na ok 5 cm (tak aby wełna do blachodachówki nie dochodziła). Jak się zaleje to może odparuje.
Zakładam wełnę i starą folię paroizolacyjną.
Taka prowizorka aby zimę przeczekać.

Obecnie jest tak zimno w budynku, że robota stoi - nic nie schnie.

Developer udaje greka, kierbud mówi że to niemozliwe  :Smile:

----------


## Małgosia_J

Chciałabym przestrzec wszystkich przed niesolidną firma zajmująca sie sprzedażą drewna. Pan Sylwester Gołąb oraz Pani Jadwiga Gołąb prowadza Tarcicę KONAR, mieszczącą sie w Nowej Wsi przy ulicy Brzozowej. Osoby te sa nierzetelne, a pracownicy niekompetentni. Swoje pomyłki w realizacji zamówień tłumacza młodym wiekiem pracowników i nieznajomością branży. Nie było by w tym nic złego gdyby ktoś z nich przyznał sie do błędu i go naprawił. Niestety nie szanuje się tam klienta i nie respektuje sie podstawowych jego praw. O reklamacji można zapomnieć, tak wiec kupując coś lepiej osobiście pojechać i pokazać palcem co sie chce, bo zamawiając przez telefon, zamiast drewna konstrukcyjnego można dostać drzewo ścięte sąsiadowi  :wink:  Bo ich "nie obchodzi z czego ktoś sobie dom buduje". (to oczywiście żart ale bardzo bliski prawdzie)

----------


## monia77w1

Wpisz się tutaj. Napewno jest to częściej czytany wątek niż zakładany oddzielnie:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/czarna-li...t42058-120.htm

----------


## Małgosia_J

Chciałabym przestrzec wszystkich przed niesolidną firma zajmująca sie sprzedażą drewna. Pan Sylwester Gołąb oraz Pani Jadwiga Gołąb prowadza Tarcicę KONAR, mieszczącą sie w Nowej Wsi przy ulicy Brzozowej. Osoby te sa nierzetelne, a pracownicy niekompetentni. Swoje pomyłki w realizacji zamówień tłumacza młodym wiekiem pracowników i nieznajomością branży. Nie było by w tym nic złego gdyby ktoś z nich przyznał sie do błędu i go naprawił. Niestety nie szanuje się tam klienta i nie respektuje sie podstawowych jego praw. O reklamacji można zapomnieć, tak wiec kupując coś lepiej osobiście pojechać i pokazać palcem co sie chce, bo zamawiając przez telefon, zamiast drewna konstrukcyjnego można dostać drzewo ścięte sąsiadowi  Bo ich "nie obchodzi z czego ktoś sobie dom buduje". (to oczywiście żart ale bardzo bliski prawdzie)

----------


## literkas

Ciekawe zasady odbierania materiału ze Styropminu z Mińska Mazowieckiego.

Zamówiłam komplet materiałów do ocieplenia fundamentów w Styropminie, styropian wodoodporny, klej, folia kubełkowa.
Przywieźli towar i zostawili na działce.
Folię zabraliśmy od razu - bo były tylko 2 rolki po 20m. Ok. 2 tygodnie póżniej kiedy ekipa uporała sie ze styropianem,
 my we własnym zakresie chcieliśmy obłożyć to folią i zasypać. Jakie było nasze zdziwienie
kiedy okazało się że jedna rolka ma tylko około 15m. Zauważyliśmy to dopiero po częściowym obsypaniu foli ziemią.
A do tego ta krótsza rolka miała kudełki w poprzek po skosie, a ta 20 m ułożone w rzedach - w pionie i poziomie.
Nijak nie dało sie tego dopasować, żeby utworzyc zakład.  :sad:  

Jakoś musieliśmy sobie z tym poradzić, bo nie opłacało się jechac z reklamacja 20km, 
żeby odzyskać parę złotych za brakujące metry i przerywać robotę - zwłaszcza, że to sobota popołudniu.
Ale zadzwoniłam, do Styropmionu, żeby się poskarżyć. Miła Pani, z którą rozmawiałam, poradziła mi,
żeby sprawdzać materiał od razu przy odbiorze.
Tym razem towaru nie było tak dużo, ale co będzie jak zamówię materiały na elewacje? 
Pytam, czy mam przy kierowcy rozwijać kazdą rolkę siatki i mierzyć ???!!!!!!!!!
A ta Miła Pani mówi mi, że TAK    :ohmy:   :Evil:   i że nie mam Innego wyjścia   :cry:  . 
Chyba juz nie zamówię w Styropminie - nie mam ochoty cały dzień mierzyć siatki, ważyć kleju czy liczyć i mierzyc płyt styrpianu.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## izat

> Chciałabym przestrzec wszystkich przed niesolidną firma zajmująca sie sprzedażą drewna. Pan Sylwester Gołąb oraz Pani Jadwiga Gołąb prowadza Tarcicę KONAR, mieszczącą sie w Nowej Wsi przy ulicy Brzozowej. Osoby te sa nierzetelne, a pracownicy niekompetentni. Swoje pomyłki w realizacji zamówień tłumacza młodym wiekiem pracowników i nieznajomością branży. Nie było by w tym nic złego gdyby ktoś z nich przyznał sie do błędu i go naprawił. Niestety nie szanuje się tam klienta i nie respektuje sie podstawowych jego praw. O reklamacji można zapomnieć, tak wiec kupując coś lepiej osobiście pojechać i pokazać palcem co sie chce, bo zamawiając przez telefon, zamiast drewna konstrukcyjnego można dostać drzewo ścięte sąsiadowi  Bo ich "nie obchodzi z czego ktoś sobie dom buduje". (to oczywiście żart ale bardzo bliski prawdzie)


w grupie nadarzyńsko- grodziskiej właśnie sobie rozmawiałyśmy o tej rozwrzeszczanej pani z Konara  :big grin: 
zapraszam do lektury  :smile:

----------


## izat

o Konarze wywiązała się rozmowa w mojej grupie nadarzyńsko- grodziskiej  :smile: 
zaczęło się od wrzeszczącej właścicielki
poczytaj Małgosiu jakie drewno ta pani sprzedała Adze z grupy  :sad:

----------


## LG80

FIRMA nazywa sie: KRH - Krystian Glinka USŁUGI OGÓLNO-BUDOWLANE z Ożarowa Mazowieckiego.
TOTALNIE OSZUKUJA INWESTORA na kazdym kroku!!! Poczawszy od brania zaliczek po wykonczone roboty. Udaja fachowcow a w rzeczywistosci TOTALNIE partoczą robote. Dach mam praktycznie do wymiany, zrobili mi go krzywo i w ogole nie dbale. Aha i co najwazniejsze na koniec wykonanej roboty żąda własciciel tj Krystian Glinka dodatkowej kasy za wykonanie niby dodatkowej roboty-co w umowie dawno bylo zaznaczone. Oprocz tego maja wysokie stawki-a tlumaczenie jest takie, ze ma wysmienitych fachowcow-terefere kuku NIE POLECAM!!! OMIJAJCIE TĘ FIRME SZEROKIM ŁUKIEM!!!! Podaje ich adres: KRH - Krystian Glinka USŁUGI OGÓLNO-BUDOWLANE, ul. Obrońców Warszawy 27/11, Ożarów Mazowiecki. Moze byc juz nie aktualny, ale na necie jeszcze jest. Poza tym Krystian Glinka widnieje na stronie www.wierzytelnosci.net.pl gdzie sa wszyscy pokazani dłuznicy z calej polski -o czyms to swiadczy...

----------


## monia77w1

Podnoszę, co by sie nikt nie nadział na tego dziada

*Zakład Usługowy 
Ogólno-Budowlany, Hydrauliczno-Elektryczny 
Stanisław Zbigniew Pieńkowski 
Puznówka 164A 
08-440 Pilawa* 
"Firma" działa na terenie: Białołęki, Starej Miłosnej, Sulejówka, Halinowa, Okuniewa, Garwolina, Pilawy 

Firma musiała zmienić adres - poprzednio była zarejestrowana na terenie Sulejówka 

Właściciela można poznać po sumiastych wąsach, białym Audi A8 i skórzanych spodniach i po tym że przed rozpoczeciem prac żąda bardzo wysokiej zaliczki.

----------


## emen

Już prawie zapomniałem o kompletnym braku nadzoru nad jakością w firmie Dombud-3 Braci Skulimowskich, kiedy Pan Andrzej przypomniał o sobie telefonem z żądaniem natychmiastowego zamknięcia mojej strony z opisem swoich subiektywnych doświadczeń ze współpracy z tą firmą. Dla świętego spokoju zamknę tą stronę pod dotychczasowym adresem, pozwolę sobie jednak zacytować fragmenty maili, jakie otrzymałem w czasie funkcjonowania strony. Pozbawione są one cech pozwalających na zidentyfikowanie nadawców, gdyż nie wyrazili oficjalnej zgody na publikację.

wrzesień 2007:
"Chętnie dołączę się do krytyki ww. skur... 
Jakaś dokumentacja foto jest, opis mogę wykonać  :smile:  Do dziś się z nimi bujam... Było by fajnie, gdyby znalazło to światło
dzienne "

listopad 2006:
"Gdy czytam opis twojej budowy to jak żywcem wyjęta z mojej. Więc nie 
zdziwi Cię zapewne, że chcę wypowiedzieć swoją umowę firmie Dombud-3 RS. 
W "czrnym scenariuszu" sprawa trafi do sądu (nie zamierzam im zapłacić 
ani złotówki za etapy, które spartolili). Czy mógłbym Cię wówczas 
powołać na świadka?"

"Przyznam szczerze, że czytając relację z Pańskich doświadczeń z Dombud 3 miałem wrażenie deja vu, a w tym wypadku deja lu, a tak naprawdę to jedno i drugie. 
Otóż kierowani (wraz z małżonką) identycznymi jak Pańskie motywacjami, pod koniec ubiegłego roku nawiązaliśmy kontakt z p.Skulimowskimi.
Reszta przebiegała w niemalże taki sposób jak opisywany przez Pana. 
Zastanawiamy się nad dalszymi krokami związanymi z konsekwencjami współpracy z Dombud 3.
Z naszej strony liczymy się z możliwością rozstrzygnięcia wszystkich niedociągnięć, błędów i wad wykonawczych na drodze prawnej."

październik 2006:
"Szanowny Panie,

Jesteśmy właśnie po lekturze Pana strony. Nie ma Pan pojęcia, jaką radością było dla nas odkrycie, że nie jesteśmy jedyni.
Opisywana przez Pana historia, z drobnymi różnicami w szczegółach, pokrywa się z naszym doświadczeniem z Dombudem.
Jeżeli byłby Pan zainteresowany dalszym rozwijaniem strony, z radością spiszemy nasze obserwacje i uwagi dotyczące budowy (do wykorzystania na stronie), którą teoretycznie zakończyliśmy wczoraj (z całą serią punktów "do dokończenia").
Jako rekomendację dla Pana możemy przytoczyć słowa Pana Roberta Skulimowskiego, że jesteśmy jego "najgorszym klientem" i że "z nieskrywaną radością cieszy się, że kończymy współpracę"... Hmmm, my również."

lipiec 2006:
"Buduje się w Warszawie (...). Teraz robia sciany zew poddasza. Zaczeli 28 marca i do teraz się piepsza z tym a na
koniec wrzesnia maja oddac zamkniety i otynkowany z zew budynek. Ciekawy jestem jak beda rozmawiac jak wpadna w kary za
opoznienia.  Gdybym nie robil wciaz awantur, nie byl dwa razy dziennie na budowie to pewnie wciaz by staly sciany sciany
parteru bez stropu. Permanentny brak ludzi na budowie. Dobrze, że ma dobrego inspektora to ich cwiczy. Już kilka razy
robierali mury, musza zbic wylewke w garazu bo zrobilii za wysoka itd.,, itd."

"Niestety nie wpadłem na nią przed podjęciem decyzji na współpracę z nimi. Czytając Twoje "doświadczenia" z nimi mam wrażenie jakbym czytał o sobie.
Jestem w trakcie budowy z nimi i to co przeżywam doprowadza mnie do siwych włosów. Staram się ćwiczyć ich i pewnie mają już mnie dość, ale to nie ma wpływu na poprawę jakości pracy, zarządzania budową, czasu wykonywania poszczególnych etapów. Po prostu dramat.
Jestem już tak zapieniony, że na koniec wykonywanych przez nich prac miałem zrobić dokładnie to co Ty zrobiłeś, czyli w necie zrobić wszytko pod kątem czarnego PR dla tej firmy. Chętnie założę jakoś koalicję "poszkodowanych" aby choć trochę uprzykrzyć im zycie biznesowe."

A może nastąpił cud i Panowie Skulimowscy są teraz warci polecenia?

----------


## Edyta Mikucka

Witam,
chciałabym przestrzec przez firmą Technobud z siedzibą w Łomiankach. Podpisałam z tą firmą zamówienie na drzwi (3 szt. wewnętrzne i 1 szt. zewnętrzne). Pomiaru dokonywał specjalista z tej firmy, a termin realizacji ustalono na 02.07.07. Firma wykonała tylko część zamówienia z prawie 5 m-cznym opóźnieniem. Dodatkowo jedne z drzwi wewnętrznych były w złym rozmiarze, zaś do innych zamówiono złą ościeżnicę i nie można drzwi wykończyć, gdyż nie pasują żadne opaski. Drzwi zewnętrzne zamontowano naruszając strop, co wymagało dodatkowej naprawy na nasz koszt. Ponadto doświadczyliśmy bardzo niskiej i lekceważącej obsługi przez pracowników firmy (brak kontaktu, rozłączanie się w trakcie rozmowy, obraźliwe słowa). Firma poza zwrotem kosztu drzwi wewnętrznych, które były w złym wymiarze nie widzi zasadności reklamacji.
Dotychczas nie miałam większych problemów z wykonawcami, pomimo iż stary dom z czasów wojennych remontuję już kilka lat.

----------


## sslarzyn

Do opisania kolejnych doświadczeń ze współpracy z firmą Lobo Meble skłonił mnie dzisiejszy telefon od pana Jacka P.
Ale po kolei - zgodnie z chronologią.

22-10-2007 - pierwszy dzień montażu zabudowy.
23-10-2007 - drugi dzień montażu.

Po dwóch dniach pracy ekipy zabudowa holu o powierzchni ok. 8,5 m2 nie była ukończona (jedna szafa do zabudowy, trzy pawlacze, wieszak i dwie szafki wolnostojące).
Pan Jacek obiecywał dokończyć prace 25, 26-10-2007.

29-10-2007 - pierwszy mój wpis na forum.
31-10-2007 - usunięto większość usterek ale nie wszystkie.

Próby skontaktowania się z firmą kończyły się najczęściej odsłuchaniem komunikatu o przepełnionej skrzynce poczty głosowej pana Jacka P.

07-11-2007 Sukces ! - umówiony termin na poprawki na najbliższą sobotę.
10-11-2007 (sobota) - oczekiwanie okazało się stratą czasu - nikt nie przyjechał ani nawet nie odwołał spotkania.

Postanowiłem zaczekać aż firma znajdzie czas, skontaktuje się ze mną i naprawi pozostałe usterki.

30-11-2007 (dziś) - pan Jacek P. zadzwonił z pretensjami - nie spodobała mu się moja opinia napisana na forum.

Zostałem poinformowany, że w związku z moją nieprzychylną opinią umieszczoną w internecie, mam do wyboru dwie możliwości:
- albo usunę nieprzychylny wpis z internetu oraz przeproszę pana Jacka P. - w zamian za to firma usunie pozostałe usterki,
- albo jeśłi wpis pozostanie to dana mi gwarancja zostanie unieważniona.

Panie Jacku nie tak postępuje uczciwa i solidna firma. Najpierw usuwa się usterki a potem rozmawia o zmianie wpisu na forum.
Odwrotnie po prostu się nie da. To co usłyszałem dziś od pana tylko utwierdza mnie w mojej opinii o panu i pana firmie. Nie zrobił pan nic co by mogło odmienić moje zdanie. Mam wrażenie, że tylko szukał pan pretekstu by wykręcić się od odpowiedzialności.

Moje zastrzeżenia nadal budzą pozostałe usterki:
- okleina wykończeniowa na krawędziach w dwóch różnych kolorach - tego nie da się już zmienić, musi pozostać jak jest,
- dwie szafki miały być zrobione na wymiar z uwzględnieniem listew przypodłogowych - aby pasowały do przedpokoju musiałem zdemontować 
listwy, to też już zostanie jak jest - szkoda mi czasu i zdrowia by to poprawić,
- odpryski emalii na koszyku na bieliznę zostały zamalowane farbą, która się klei i pozostawia ślady na ubraniach, trwałość farby w porównaniu z emalią jest o wiele gorsza,
- na froncie szuflady jednej z wolnostojących szafek są odpryski okleiny powstałe przez błędne nawiercenie otworów podczas składania całości.

To tyle faktów.
Niech każdy kto odwiedza to forum i czyta tę wiadomość dobrze się zastanowi czy stać go na stratę czasu i zdrowia.

----------


## dr_michu

Drodzy Inwestorzy uwazajcie na firme Pana Piotra Szwarclosa z Grodziska Mazowieckiego z siedziba w Brwinowie!!!! Jest on i chyba nadal bedzie niestety autoryzowanym serwisantem i monterem firmy Hoval (i chyba nie tylko....?) W firmie Hoval kupilem superpiecyjk kondensacyjny olejowy Hoval MultiJet a do modernizacji kotlowni polecono  mi w Hovalu firme tego Pana...... dlugoby pisac.... ale zamiast 3 dni podlacenie trwalo 11!!!!! Pan Szwarclos zatrudnil pomocnika do robot hydraulicznych - mechanik samochodowy ktoremu wszystko jedno bylo czy zawor zwrotny ma byc w prawo czy wlewo... czy woda do zasobnika ma wlatac tedy czy owedy... ale tio nie koniec - przed Panem Szwarclosem pietrzyly sie w naszym domu potworne przeszkody - otoz wezyk do oleju byl nieszczelny, otoz trzeba bylo cos podkuc, otoz trzeba bylo zamontowac czujnik pogodowy na zewnatrz budynku.... a przeciez zimno na dworze!!! 
cala sytuacja jako-tako zakonczona z pomoca dyrektora sprzedazy regionu wschodniego firmy Hoval - Pana Piotra Obloja - jemu serdeczne dzieki!!!
ogolnie jeden koszmar!!!!!! balagan, brud, arogancja, i cudowna autoreklama i wizje superwykonawcy przed robota.... 
Firma Hoval w odpowiedzi na nasze 2 pisma napisala ze sprzet dziala prawidlowo a za swoich Partnerow nie ponosza odpowiedzialnosci....??? co mnie torche dziwi bo Gosc ma u nich darmowa reklame, a oni de facto cierpia na jego partactwie.... ich sprawa!!! ja bym cwaniaka chociaz ze strony takiej powaznej firmy pogonil.....
a moze ktos z was trafil na niego???? czekamy z zona za ewentualne opinie bo nie mamy zamiaru tak tej sprawy zostawic...
pozdrwiamy

----------


## justi555

Chcialbym przestrzec przed elektrykami - *Jaroslaw Szablowicz* (+ brat *Andrzej Szablowicz*), ktorzy wykonuja prace w Warszawie i okolicach. Wlasciwie to nawet nie jestem pewien, ze to jest prawdziwe nazwisko Pana, gdyz numery telefonow ktore byly na pieczatce firmy sa nieaktualne (do momentu odbierania pieniedzy za prace jeszcze byly) a pod adresem firmy (*Jana Pawła II 20/211*) mieszka staruszka, ktora sie do w.w. pana nie przyznaje (?). Po dluzszym dochodzeniu dowiedzialem sie, ze w.w. czlowiek zmienia numery telefonow komorkowych jak rekawiczki ( w przeciagu miesiaca mial ich ok. 4), najczesciej oglasza sie w Gazecie Wyborczej i na stronach Zółtego telefonu. 
W momencie odbioru pracy pan Szablowicz skrupulatnie pokazywal mi gdzie doprowadzil przewody - druty rzeczywiscie wystawaly ze sciany ale jak sie potem okazalo nie byly podlaczone, w pewnym miejscu najzwyczajniej sie urywaly. I co z tego ze dostalem od Pana Szablowicza gwarancje na pismie, jesli w.w. pan jest nieosiagalny. Szkoda mi czasu i nerwow na ganianie pana Szablowicza po sadach, jedyny co moge w tym momencie zrobic to przestrzec kolejne osoby przed wspomnianym elektrykiem.

----------


## grazia111

witam,

pod koniec budowy i ja mam już pewne niemiłe doświadczenia, a mianowicie chciałabym przestrzec przed firmą *Matmar*, która mieści się przy Modlińskiej w Warszawie.

Firma parkieciarska, wykończeniowa.

Zamówiłam usługi parkieciarskie w kwietniu, do tej pory leży surowe drzewo na posadzkach.... Na 1/3 położono lakiery, ale niestety na źle oczyszczoną powierzchnię, co oznacza, że mamy zakonserwowane np. pająki, trociny.
Są jeszcze inne wady,  ale najzabawniejsze jest to, że prawie całość pieniędzy została  zapłacona    :cry:  

oprócz tego układali nam glazury, ceny ustalone wcześniej okazały się dla właściciela za niskie po narzucił 60%!!! marży.

1. nieterminowi
2. niesłowni
3. niefachowi

pozdrawiam
G.

----------


## dr_michu

co do jakosci produktow Hoval'a nie mialem nigdy watpliwosci ani do kompetencji pracownikow samej firmy, ale dziwi mnie ze wlasciwie nie widza problemu w tym ze kogos takiego sami przeciez mimowolnie nawet  reklamuja, i tacy klienci jak my co maja powiedziec innym ??? kupcie sobie maszynke Hoval'a ale nie wiemy kto wam ja ma zainstalowac bo my kiepsko trafilismy.... ? kazdy inny mogl trafic tak samo... ale bylo minelo piecyk odpukac jest super! teraz laczymy go z kominkiem z plaszcem wodnym i wyglada na to ze razem stworza cieplutki duecik... :smile: 
dzieki za chec pomocy.... a moze jakies namiary ??? chetnie zapisalbym ten kontakt tak na wszelki wypadek???
pozdrawiam
dr_michu

----------


## embe1

Firma Feston - Warszawa ul. Wysockiego, zajmuje się drzwiami, oknami, roletami itp. Szef jest bardzo sympatyczny przy bezpośrednim kontakcie, obsługa w sklepie też wydaje się OK. Ale potem zaczynają się problemy - pouszkadzali zakupione materiały (ościeżnice), nie dokończyli roboty, nie chcą wykonać napraw oczywistych usterek, które zostały po ich fachowcach, ale najgorsze jest ignorowanie umówionych terminów... Człowiek bierze urlop albo zrywa się z pracy, a oni nie tylko nie przyjdą, nie zadzwonią, ale potem szef nawet nie odbiera telefonów. Od kilkunastu tygodni nie mogę z nimi dojść do ładu, żeby skończyli, to co zaczęli i naprawili to, co uszkodzili...

----------


## kubaimycha

...mam nadzieje, że nie zapłaciłeś całości ? Nauczeni doświadczeniem nie płacimy całości do czasu sprawdzenia wszystkiego...

----------


## embe1

Nie zapłaciliśmy i na pewno czeka nas niezła przepychanka, jak wyskoczą z fakturą... słabe to pocieszenie, ale zawsze jakieś...

----------


## BOHO

> Nie zapłaciliśmy i na pewno czeka nas niezła przepychanka, jak wyskoczą z fakturą... słabe to pocieszenie, ale zawsze jakieś...


raczej zarobili już wystarczająco i nie będzie żadnej faktury...... liczą na przeczekanie upierdliwego klienta.....

masz w ogóle jakąś umowę z nimi ? terminy, usterki, reklamacje, płatności, faktury i takie tam.....

----------


## grzegmon

Szanowny Panie zwany Dr Michu z Żyrardowa.
 Muszę niestety zaprotestować przeciwko Pana wypowiedzi. Firma tego Pana montowała i u mnie w domu- nowo wybudowanym piec wraz z instalacją. Zrobił to profesjonalnie i szybko. Również w tej chwili nie mam problemu z serwisowaniem kotła. Widocznie 
ma Pan pecha, a że ja w pecha nie wierzę więc bardziej prawdopodobne jest to iż 
instalacja do której próbował Pan podłączyć piec była po prostu żle zrobiona i pewnie tanim kosztem. Ale co ja będę dawała rady takiemu "SPECJALIŚCIE OD URZĄDZEŃ GRZEWCZYCH". Dziwię się iż mając taką wiedzę sam Pan nie zainstalował sobie kotła, najlepiej własnej produkcji...

----------


## grzegmon

I jeszcze jedno. Nich Pan mnie nie rozśmiesza tą interwencją Dyrektora Hovala. Pan Piotr Oboj z Hovala nie jest żadnym Dyrektorem Regionalnym ale tylko przedstawicielem handlowym !!! Mam nadzieję iż w przyszłości zanim coś Pan napisze to najpierw sprawdzi.

----------


## monia77w1

> Szanowny Panie zwany Dr Michu z Żyrardowa.
>  Muszę niestety zaprotestować przeciwko Pana wypowiedzi. Firma tego Pana montowała i u mnie w domu- nowo wybudowanym piec wraz z instalacją. Zrobił to profesjonalnie i szybko. Również w tej chwili nie mam problemu z serwisowaniem kotła. Widocznie 
> ma Pan pecha, a że ja w pecha nie wierzę więc bardziej prawdopodobne jest to iż 
> instalacja do której próbował Pan podłączyć piec była po prostu żle zrobiona i pewnie tanim kosztem. Ale co ja będę dawała rady takiemu "SPECJALIŚCIE OD URZĄDZEŃ GRZEWCZYCH". Dziwię się iż mając taką wiedzę sam Pan nie zainstalował sobie kotła, najlepiej własnej produkcji...


A my nie wierzymy osobom, które dopiero co zalogowały się i bronią samych siebie podszywając się pod inwestora. Niestety, nie Pan pierwszy i nie ostatni na tym forum. No comments

----------


## monia77w1

> I jeszcze jedno. Nich Pan mnie nie rozśmiesza tą interwencją Dyrektora Hovala. Pan Piotr Oboj z Hovala nie jest żadnym Dyrektorem Regionalnym ale tylko przedstawicielem handlowym !!! Mam nadzieję iż w przyszłości zanim coś Pan napisze to najpierw sprawdzi.


O i jeszcze wszystkich zna Szanowny Pan Inwestor.

----------


## grzegmon

Szanowny Panie, Pani. trafił Pan/i jak kulą w płot. Jako kobieta, mężatka nie muszę się pod nikogo podszywać. Więc wypraszam to sobie.

----------


## grzegmon

nie przypominam sobie abym napisała że WSZYSTKICH. A że znam - cóz w tym złego i nadzwyczajnego

----------


## monia77w1

Niech Pani sobie nie wyprasza i nie pisze jakiś bzdur jak nie zna Pani ani człowieka ani sprawy. I pewnie zarejestrowała się Pani by bronić super przedsiębiorcy? Sporo tu mamy takich, szczególnie zadowolonych klientów Rusta.

----------


## grzegmon

Teraz to ja sobe wypraszam. Rozumiem że Pani zna tą sprawę z autopsji. Ja nie musze znać szczegółów tego montażu. Ale w tym artykule napisano o kimś kogo znam bo montował u mnie piec i instalację i ją do tej pory serwisuje. Ni spotkałam się z jego strony z komentarzami typu zimno na dworze itd.. Wykonał swoją pracę rzetelnie bo mieszkamy w domu od ponad roku i nie mamy żadnych problemów A jako że znam tego Pana nie nazwałabym go cwaniaczkiem.  Nie rozumiem skąd u Pani taka złość na tego Pana i napastliwość w stosunku do mojej osoby.

----------


## grzegmon

Jeszcze jedno kto to jest RUST???

----------


## monia77w1

> Teraz to ja sobe wypraszam. Rozumiem że Pani zna tą sprawę z autopsji. Ja nie musze znać szczegółów tego montażu. Ale w tym artykule napisano o kimś kogo znam bo montował u mnie piec i instalację i ją do tej pory serwisuje. Ni spotkałam się z jego strony z komentarzami typu zimno na dworze itd.. Wykonał swoją pracę rzetelnie bo mieszkamy w domu od ponad roku i nie mamy żadnych problemów A jako że znam tego Pana nie nazwałabym go cwaniaczkiem.  Nie rozumiem skąd u Pani taka złość na tego Pana i napastliwość w stosunku do mojej osoby.


To, że dobrze wykonał instalację u Pani to nie znaczy, że u kogoś innego nie mógł czegoś schrzanić. Proste i logiczne. Chyba zadowolony klient nie pisałby bzdur.

----------


## monia77w1

> Jeszcze jedno kto to jest RUST???


To taki super salon z ekskluzywnymi meblami kuchennymi, który uważa, że nigdy nie zdarzyła mu się wpadka i też nie pozwala złego słowa powiedzieć na swój temat.

----------


## grzegmon

Może dla Pani jest proste i logiczne że, nie znając sprawy, wypowiada się negatywnie o wykonawcy. Sama Pani wie jak się najczęściej znajduje wykonawcę - z polecenia znajomego. Mi znajomi polecili Pana Piotra jako solidnego, rzetelnego. Więc trudno mi uwierzyć że tak się zachował. Ja sama jestem wymagająca rzetelnej roboty jeżeli płacę za nią. Np. Mój mąż "straszył mną glazurników" kiedy kładli mi glazurę i tarakotę. Trochę kombinowali i próbowali pójść po łatwiznie a także przeciągleli trochę w czasie. Ale jak znależliśmy rzeczy do poprawki do przyszli i naprawili... ogółem mogę powiedzieć że to dobrzy fachowcy. Natomiast stolarz... to się dopiero był horror... 
Wracając do tematu szkoda mi więc kiedy się o kimś bardzo żle wypowiada, kogo znam i wiem że dobrze zrobił swoją robotę.

----------


## grzegmon

O boże to może mój stolarz od mebli kuchennych... Zdarł z nas kupę kasy, nie miał czasu, przeciągnął wykonanie mebli o jakieś 2 miesiące i do tej pory nie wykonał poprawek...

----------


## Sonika

Niesamowite, dzisiaj zalogować się na forum i od razu trafić na ten wątek  :ohmy:  .

----------


## monia77w1

Ja się nie wypowiadam negatywnie o wykonawcy tylko o Pani postawie. To Pani zarzuca założycielowi wątku, że ma prawdopodobnieźle źle zrobioną instalację i dalej zacięcie broni wykonawcy. A widziała Pani tą instalację? Zapewnie nie.

----------


## monia77w1

> O boże to może mój stolarz od mebli kuchennych... Zdarł z nas kupę kasy, nie miał czasu, przeciągnął wykonanie mebli o jakieś 2 miesiące i do tej pory nie wykonał poprawek...


To nie stolarz. Pudło.

----------


## monia77w1

> Niesamowite, dzisiaj zalogować się na forum i od razu trafić na ten wątek  .


Ale farciarz, niesamowite.

----------


## grzegmon

proponuję rozejm i zakończyć spór i wysłać do gościa z Żyrardowa rzeczoznawcę niech on dokona oceny. 
Wracają do stolarzy od mebli kuchennych i od schodów jak i kolejnego od szafki w przedpokoju. To jest dopiero grupa profesjonalistów. Ten ostatni to jest dopiero the best. Od roku robi mi szafkę. Czy może ktoś zna stolarza, co w okolicach Warszawy pracuje i jest w miarę rzetelny???

----------


## monia77w1

Rozejm

----------


## Bed Boy

Witam i zarazem ostzegam przed niby budowlańcem Markiem Rosiakiem z Płocka, który to niby buduje domy w stanie surowym.
Otóż w/w pan udawał dobrego fachowca, obejrzał plany wraz z synem, podpisał umowęi, oczywiście wzioł zaliczkę i znikł. nie odbiera telefonu itp. 
a co najciekawsze to zmienił adres zamieszkania ale zameldowania jeszcze nie.
Wiec pamiętaj palan..e, że jak cie dorwe to k...wa cie zatłuke ale najpierw wyrzygasz kase z odsetkami za to że spiep....łeś mi święta i to cię będzie kosztowało dużo, więc radzę ci się do mnie odezwać bo pojadę do Płocka i raczej będziesz tego żałował.
Znasz numer. Daje ci kur...o    - 5 dni.-

Jeśli ktoś chce więcej info. o tym psełdo Budowlańcu to dam na priv.
Pozdrawiam i bądźcie czujni Oszuści są wszędzie.

----------


## coci

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Nowy Rok-stare problemy  :Evil:  
Nie ma to jak sie porzadnie wyplakac na forum-mnie tez pomoglo  :Roll:  .Ja tez uwazam ze chamstwo nalezy zwalczac chamstwem a nie frapowac naszych "zapracowanych"sadow.Gdybym mieszkal blizej to moze bym ci nawet pomogl(na styl TEXAS RANGER  :Lol:  ),a tak moge ci co najwyzej zyczyc powodzenia.

----------


## Marta 666

> Miły, skromny i prosty człowiek, tryskający "pomysłowością".Wydawać by się mogło wymarzona ekipa bud. Pana Henia Orze......kiego
> 
> UWAGA to naciągacz, niesolidny i nie wywiązujący się z umowy człowiek, potrafi opuścić plac budowy i nigdy więcej się nie pojawić, nie ma pojęcia o budowaniu, wielu ludzi musiało dakładać do fundamentów drugie tyle lub je wyburzać!!!!!!
> 
> Pan Henio ukrywa się przed poszkodowanymi aby uniknąć odpowiedzialności oczywiście!!!!


 Czy opuszcza plac budowy bez zapłaty?

----------


## dr_michu

Szanowni Panstwo,
jesli ktos z czytelnikow forum po przeczytaniu mojego postu dotyczacego robot instalacyjnych przeprowadzanych przez firme Pana Szwarclosa odniosl wrazenie ze jest on takze pracownikiem firmy Hoval to chcialem wprost napisac i podkreslic ze tak nie jest.  Jesli równiez po przeczytaniu mojego postu odniesc mozna wrazenie ze mam jakiekolwiek zastrzezenia do jakosci urzadzen firmy Hoval   i sprawnosci logistyki dostaw czesci z magazynu to moze wynikac to tylko z moich niefortunnych sformulowan, za co firme Hoval' przepraszam poniewaz na zadnym etapie calej tej przykrej sytuacji nie bylo moim zamiarem kwestionowanie jakosci urzadzen tej firmy.
Dzis zostalem zapewniony ze Firma Hoval w przyszlosci jeszcze wieksza uwage zwroci na jakosc prac wykonywanych przez jej partnerow w co osobiscie nie watpie i czego Hoval' owi serdecznie w nowym roku zycze. Urzadzenia sa rzeczywiscie najwyzszej jakosci i w momencie zakupu wszyscy klienci takiej jakosci spodzewaja sie rowniez od firm partnerskich. Zycze wszystkim klientom zeby to byla rzeczywiscie super jakosc uslug!

----------


## wkurzona1

Uwaga! Przestrzegam wszystkich przed korzystaniem z usług filmy 
Mobilny Majster lub Handyman pana Roberta Freya reklamującym się pod adresem 
www.mobilnymajster.pl.
Wezwałam hydraulików do pozornie banalnej czynności jaką jest 
podłączenie starndardowej, kompaktowej toalety. panowie zamontowali 
toaletę, skasowali pieniądze (150zł), po chwili okazało się, że 
toaleta solidnie przecieka! Umówili się, że wrócą naprawić usterkę w 
ciągu 2 godzin, po 2 godzinach powiedzieli, że nie dadzą rady i 
przyjadą wieczorem. Wieczorem i przez następne 3 dni już nie odbierali telefonów.

Kiedy przyszedł inny hydraulik, żeby poprawić po Mobilnym Majstrze, okazało się p. Frey WOGÓLE nie zamontował uszczelki między spłuczką a miską klozetową, uszczelka w dziwny sposób zniknęła z zestawu, a nawet jeśli jej tam nie bylo, to p. Frey tego nie zauważył. Cieknącą spłuczkę próbował uszczelnić olbrzymią ilością silikonu - zamiast poszukać uszczelki...  To się nazywa profesjonalizm.
Kiedy udało mi się po 3 dniach w końcu dodzwonić do p. Freya, tłumaczyl się że nie mógł przyjechać (niestety nie tłumaczył czemu mnie nie uprzedził, przez co straciłam pół dnia), a zrezygnował z naprawy po smsie który otrzymał ode mnie, w ktorym oskarzyłam o nieprofesjonalizm, i który go bardzo zdenerwował. A o uszczelce nic nie wie, i nie zauważył że jej nie ma a być powinna. Czyli mówiąc w skrócie po co Pani dzwoni, przecież robot wykonana, a jak się pani nie podoba to nie mam nic do powiedzenia.

Radzę wszystkim ,którzy poszukują hydraulika w Warszawie, NIGDY Z 
FIRMĄ MOBILNY MAJSTER - strata pieniędzy i nerwów!!!!

----------


## Zygul

Witam,
Ostrzegam wszystkich przed firmą budowlaną *Alexbud - Konrad Sieńkowski* z Warszawy http://www.abud.com.pl Wykonawca uciekł bez słowa.   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   Szczegóły na priv (mail)

----------


## Staszekmoje

Staszekmoje napisał: 
Pytaliście mnie o wykonawców, więc jak dotychczas polecam (tylko tych tak z ręką na sercu, innych nie polecam): 
Elektryk: 0601 980 610 
Balustrady: 0603 604 720 
Tynki gipsowe: 0509 202 544 
Wylewki: 0604 064 734 

Pozdrawiam 
Staszek 



Niestety, przykro jest to powiedzieć, po raz pierwszy w sumie, ale muszę odwołać polecenie Pana od balustrad i ogrodzenia. Jak przyszło do reklamacji - drobna sprawa w sumie, bo tylko zamek - to najpierw mnie zwodził, bo on nie będzie jechał specjalnie do mnie, tylko przy okazji. Później zrobił byle co i powiedzial, abym mu du... nie zawracał. Bardzo wulgarny i nierzeteleny.... Wszystko fajnie było do czasu zapłacenia pieniążków, Jak przyszło do reklamacji, to jestem dla niego bleeee... niedobry klient. 
Amatorszczyzna... 
Nie korzystajcie z jego usług, aby się nie denerować.

----------


## Depi

Co - nie ma niesolidnych w mazowieckim już?  :wink: 

Niestety są, np. niejaki Pan Gąsiorowski z Raszyna. Miał zacząć u mnie budowę pod koniec listopada a nie pojawił się, nie zadzwonił, nie odbierał ode mnie telefonów...

Opóźnił mi budowę o kilka miesięcy. Do dziś nie zadzwonił, nie oddał projektu. Generalnie brzydkie słowa mi się cisną. Nie polecam.

----------


## AGA38

Proszę, nie umawiajcie sie na budowe domu ( a juz na pewno nie na wykończenie wewnętrzne) z panem Zbigniewem K. - góral z Krynicy Zdrój. Mam "do tyłu" ok. 10-15 tys przez tego pana - są to pieniądze, które muszę zapłacić innemu wykonawcy za poprawki i dokończenie innych prac. 
A mówienie prawdy nie wychodzi temu panu tak samo jak robota.
Pozdrawiam i przestrzegam

----------


## jareko

jejku - tak czytam Wasze przeboje z wykonawcami i zgroza wieje
Mafią straszyć ? Horror
uffff.... jak to dobrze, że mnie tu nie ma  :smile:

----------


## Betsi2006

Niestety, rzetelnych wykonawców jest bardzo mało.

Dla przypomienia ( pisałam o tym ponad rok temu) - nie polecam firmy budowlanej "Brej" z Runowa ( lub Henryków Urocze - jest na pograniczu).www.brej.pl
Porzucili budowę mojego domu nie kończąc stanu surowego otwartego.
 :Evil:  

Nie polecam równiez stolarza Pana Darka z Nadarzyna. Nie za bardzo zna sie na swojej robocie i nie potrafi zadbać o to co zrobili już inni.

Ale jest kilku innych dobrych fachowców dzieki którym mój dom ostatecznie został wybudowany i wykończony   :big grin:  

Jareko
Jesli jestem uczciwym wykonawcą i dobrym fachowcem to na pewno nie znajdziesz sie na tej liście tylko na tej polecanej   :Lol:  ( z tego co czytałam to tak chyba własnie jest).  :Wink2:

----------


## puchatek56

OSTRZEGAM wszystkich potencjalnych klientów SALONÓW DRZWI SERGIO LEONO a szczególnie tego znajdującego się w Warszawie przy Al. Jerozolimskich 200
- umowa bardzo niekorzystna dla klienta ( praktycznie nie dająca żadnych szans  klientowi- pozostaje tyllko sąd),
- firma nie dotrzymuje żadnych terminów realizacji wynkających z umowy, a także tych wyznaczonych przez siebie,
- nie kontaktują się z klientem
- nie odpowiadają na żadne pisma. monity, reklamacje
- nie kończą montażu
- informacje odnośnie gwarancji zawarte na stroniie www.prestige-drzwi.com.pl  to zwykłe oszustwo i naciąganie naiwnych.[/b]

----------


## zbigniewk

pani Aga nie wie co pisze połowe roboty zrobiłem jej za 20% CENY A MALOWANIE ZADARMO tak żemiejmy też zastrzeżenia nie tylko do wykonawców gdyż nikt nie jest bez winy podobnie jest też ze zleceniowdawcami

----------


## gerro

niestety  i ja muszę się na tej stronie wypowiedzieć
nie polecam firmy 
ALDAMIR z Wału Miedzeszyńskiego 1/3

moje uwagi dotyczą działalności tej firmy w dziedzinie usług hydraulicznych
prace w naszym domu zaczeli w końcu grudnia 2006 i do dzisiaj tak naprawdę nie skończyli niestety zapłaciłem im sporo za dużo ażeby mnie poważnie traktowali (teraz) 
firma ta przejawja typowe dla naszego kraju obajwy, piętnaście robót na raz
jakież było moje zdziwienie kiedy zaprosiłem do siebie pana w celu uruchomienia kotła i okazało się że ekipa zapomniała podłączyć kocioł do wody  :ohmy:  
w rurce od nadmiaru lub przelewu naczynia wyrównawczego od kominka zamontowali mi kołek rozporowy chyba tylko po to żebym nie musiał chodzić po wodę jak będę chciał zmyć na mokro podłogę w salonie 
na temat zwrotu pieniędzy lub zmniejszenia moich zobowiązań wobec firmy właściciel mówi że on już zapłacił wykonawcom

----------


## Page

Przestrzegam przed hydraulikiem p. *Ernestem Siekiem* i polecanym przez niego panem od centralnego. Już ok kilku miesięcy nie mogą skończyć robót. Umawiają się i nie przychodzą. Koszmar![/b]

----------


## alela

a ja przed panem Krzysztofem Dubno - kładzie glazury,tarakotyz W-wy i przed Robertem Niemiałkowskim robi wykończeniówkę a poziomicy nie umie trzymać!
Nie polecam również firmy Styl-Drzwi mają swoje stoiska na bartyckiej i W Opexie  w Al.Jerozolimskiech

----------


## Piątka

:smile:   dzięki za wszystkie przestrogi

----------


## Page

Ostrzegam jeszcze przed panem od kominka. Nie wiem wprawdzie jak on się nazywa, ale podam rysopis: niewysoki, siwy z wąsami. Pan jest polecany przez sklep Panka w Michałowicach. Kominek podłączył dobrze, rozprowadzenie ciepła też zrobił przyzwoicie ale obudowa kominka to tragedia - płyty położone krzywo, bez siatki na połączeniach, po przyłożeniu poziomicy szpary na palec. Musiałam wszystko rozbierać i robić od początku.

----------


## andziak1

Z całego serca odradzam kontakty z firmą *HEBAL z Grodziska Mazowieckiego*, jako zabezpieczenie wypłaty należności za usługę, B. przyjechała do mnie do domu i pod moją nieobecność przywłaszczyła sobie moje drzwi, skończyło się interwencją policji.,

Nie oszczędzono mi również wyzwisk, oczywiście spaprany montaż drzwi muszę wykonać na własny koszt.

----------


## Piątka

cóż, jeśli byłeś niewypłacalny - to ona zdesperowana..  :Roll:

----------


## andziak1

CO TO ZNACZY NIE WPŁACALNY? ZA DRZWI DOSTAŁA CAŁĄ KWOTĘ ZA USŁUGĘ POŁOWĘ PIENIĘDZY PRZED PRZYSTĄPIENIEM DO PRAC, ZOBACZYŁA, ŻE MONTAŻ JEST ŹLE WYKONANY WIĘC ZABEZPIECZYŁA SIĘ KRADNĄC MOJĄ WŁASNOŚĆ. A ZA CO MIAŁM PŁACIĆ POZOSTAŁĄ KWOTĘ, KTO MI ODDA PIENIĄDZE ZA POPRAWKI????????????

----------


## Piątka

no to rzeczywiście conajmniej "dziwna" kobieta..

----------


## andziak1

W związku z powyższym proponuję unikać kontaktów z tą "dziwną kobietą".

----------


## Piątka

sorry, tak mi się jakoś beznamiętnie napisało..  :Wink2:

----------


## andziak1

Nie ma sprawy, po prostu mam nadzieję, że ostrzegę kilka osób, wiem co to znaczy, kiedy płaci się ciężkie pieniądze za coś na co później patrzeć nie można.

----------


## mario1976

> TERMOSTYL jako firma handlowa może i jest OK ale ekipy do montażu drzwi aż tryskają bylejakością, chamstwem, nieterminowością.
> 
> Można też zapomnieć o uznaniu reklamacji po uiszczeniu pełnej należności za drzwi !!
> 
> U mnie:
> > źle wmurowali ościeżnicę (drzwi otwierają się teraz o 75-80 stopni zamiast na 90)
> > skrzydło drzwi za 2700 PLN okleili g...nianią cienką folią 
> > zachlapali ościeżnicę zaprawą bo zerwali (!) z niej folię ochronną !
> > porysowali ościeżnicę nieudolnym wkręcaniem śrub
> ...


Ja mam troszkę odmienne odczucia. Ekipa z Termostylu była OK. Dwóch młodych, miłych chłopaków. Natomiast problemy były z szefową. Wszystko miło i pieknie ale okazało się, że drzwi mają wadę panela. Do wymiany uszkodzony panel. Standardowo panel się zamawia jeśli drzwi są uszkodzone/zarysowane i później następuje jego wymiana. Gdyby nie mój upór to szefowa kazałaby zabrać drzwi i zostawić mnie z otwartym domem. Tego samego dnia zakładali alarm i okna.

Ogólna konkluzja taka: ekipa bardzo OK, szefowa przemiła przy podpisaniu umowy, później podczas rozmów telefonicznych było mniej miło.

----------


## mariusztacz

podczas budowy domu wynająłem jakąś firmę z ogłoszenia do wykonania tynków gipsowych, dogadywałem się z niejakim Sławomirem Lipką , który miał jakiś swoich ludzi do wykonywania tych prac. Po wykonaniu usługi rozliczyłem się z nim, chciałem fakturę ale on nie chciał mi jej wystawić, nie pokwitował mi też przyjęcia gotówki, mam jednak na to iż płaciłem mu pieniądze 3 świadków,człowiek nie rozliczył się ze swoimi pracownikami twierdząc że nie zapłaciłem mu pieniędzy a ci z kolei domagają się zapłaty ode mnie. Oprócz tego że to najwięksi partacze tynków gipsowych jakich znam , to do tego jeszcze takie problemy.Nie wspomnę o fakcie że chcieli mnie oszukać na ok 200 m.kw, to jeszcze podczas wykonywania prac zaczęli podnosić cenę. Uważajcie na tych ludzi abyście i wy nie mieli takich problemów!!!!!!!

----------


## Vujson

Witam,
Przestrzegam przed *tzw. 'panem Architektem' Krystianem Iwanickim!!!!*
Podjął się on wykonania projektu indywidualnego wg. pomysłów moich i mojej żony, ściemniał że robi cokolwiek dla nas przez ponad 6 miesięcy, jedyne co oddał w terminie to zmarnowany i błędnie przygotowany plan zagospodarowania działki. 
Gościu jest niesumienny, jego rysunki koncepcyjne wyglądają jak od ucznia podstawówki, są z rażącymi błędami, rozwiązania techniczne mogłyby narazić nas na nieuzasadnione koszty przy budowie. Ten Pan nie dotrzymuje żadnych terminów, nieoddzwania, nieodbiera telefonów i nie kontaktuje się z nami już ponad 10tygodni, ponadto jest rzekomo przedstawicielem biura, którego nie można nijak odnaleźć. Nie pozostało nic jak wymówienie podpisanej przez nas umowy i pogodzenie się ze stratą niemałych pieniędzy przekazanych w zaliczce... .    :Confused:   Na wstępie napisałem o 'architekcie' , gdyż jak się na koniec okazało nie ma on wcale uprawnień  architektonicznych do projektowania... 

Na pocieszenie pozostaje fakt, że jest to dopiero początek, a pieniądze są tylko małym promilem wartości budowy całego domu.... może z wykonawcami poszczęści nam sie nieco  bardziej?  :Wink2:

----------


## NERJA

szczerze NIE POLECAM  p. Bartosza Dankiewicza (wwa).

wszystko wygląda bardzo miło i profesjonalnie. skończyło się na niepraktycznycm projekcie (np. ze zwirem w dojściu z garażu do domu i in) oraz co ważniejsze: Dankiewicz tak wyliczył zaprojektowaną przez siebie ! kostkę brukową na podjeździe, że uwaga: dostarczono nam ją w polecanej przez niego ilości, zapłaciliśmy i okazało się, że mamy jej dewa razy tyle ile potrzeba. Sam projekt według jego zapewnienińmożna jeszcze omawiać, ale nie ma JAK.
Dankiewicz po otrzymaniu płatności telefonów nie odbiera, udało mi się poinformowac go o tej kostce, cisza. miałam też przyjemnośc spotkać go przypadkowo w centrum handlowym, ale niestety mnie nie poznał  :smile: . 

ODRADZAM. Dość dużo mnie to kosztowało.

----------


## izat

jeśli możesz to wpisz w tytule BRUKARZ- nie polecam albo coś takiego, żeby zasugerować temat  :smile:

----------


## Pawel_12

izat napisał: 
dekarz Pan Robert Koprowski 
szczerze polecam usługi tego Pana 
robi piękne dachy 


Niestety nie mogę przyłączyć się do dobrej opinii "izat" na temat tego Pana. Co prawda dach zrobił szybko i bez problemów ale po jakimś czasie wyszło na jaw kilka niedoróbek i drobnych usterek - typu rynny z niewłaściwym spadkiem, zamocowane zbyt blisko sciany ( brakuje miejsca na styropian ocieplający scianę ) itp. Pan Robert co prawda odbiera telefon i obiecuje, że usterki usunie ale te obietnicę słyszę już od trzech miesięcy - a dzwoniłem do niego średnio raz w tygodniu - za każdym razem słyszałem, że będzie pojutrze. Zmarnowałem kilka dni urlopu umawiając się z tym Panem na usunięcie nieprawidłowośći. 
W przypadku korzystania z usług tego Pana proponuję odczekać jakiś czas z zapłatą "ostatniej raty" za wykonaną usługę, aż do uzyskania całkowitej pewności że wszystko jest OK - ewentualne naprawy gwarancyjne są niemożliwe do wyegzekwowania.

----------


## Tofinio

Firmę prowadzi "uzupłniające się" małżeństwo Monika i Marcin. Kpią sobie  ze wszystkiego - terminów, ustaleń, prawa.Tupet jak Mount Everest.  Dużo rzeczy na budowie "zapodziewa się bezpowrotnie" - nam między innymi dziennik budowy   :sad:  

Zdecydowanie odradzam, chyba że ktoś ma potrzebę mocnych wrażeń.

----------


## izat

a ja jakoś nie mam problemów z wyegzekwowaniem poprawek jak np przeciekająca rynna na łączniku
nadal polecam pana Koprowskiego, z dachem nic się nie dzieje, wszystko jest ok
naprawdę z tego wykonawcy jestem zadowolona
nawet dzisiaj jest u mnie  :big grin:

----------


## Pawel_12

"izat" w takim razie zapytaj czy i kiedy się wybiera się na Cytrynową - bo pierwszy umówiony termin był przed gwiazdką 2007

----------


## izat

jutro zapytam, bo dzisiaj już odjechał
pozdrawiam
iza

----------


## gervail

up

----------


## gervail

up

----------


## Barbossa

wsadź se do du.. te upy
ile lat będziesz się onanizował dla stówy ?

----------


## Cpt_Q

> wsadź se do du.. te upy
> ile lat będziesz się onanizował dla stówy ?


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

down (tylko jak to zrobić)  :ohmy:

----------


## Rezi

> wsadź se do du.. te upy
> ile lat będziesz się onanizował dla stówy ?


flaschka z a tekst   :Lol:

----------


## theodolit

moze facet co miesiac kupuje - i znow go oszukują i znow i znow  :wink:

----------


## Geno

Bedzie upował póki właściciel firmy nie zrobi swojego Hadżidż.

----------


## Muci

Pawel,
u mnie robyl p. Robert Koprowski i tez polecam. Robyl u nas w lipcu (karpiowka) i nic z dachem sie nie dzeje! Nic nie przecieka! A tak na marginiesie, sam zaproponowal ze przyjedzie do nas jescze raz zamontowac rynny spustowe!!  po ocieplenie budynku.

----------


## izat

u Pawła nawalił raczej kierbud a nie Pan Koprowski z tego co mówi druga strona  :smile: 
ale to nie moja sprawa, więc się nie wypowiadam .......

----------


## wrobela

*NIE POLECAM - MULTINA BUDEKOR*. Firma niesolidna, pan prezes potrafi tylko obiecywać gruszki na wierzbie z pieknym uśmiechem. Mieli zacząć w maju, zaczęli we wrześniu, mieli skończyć w 150 dni, do tej pory nie skończyli, zeszli z placu budowy.

Mają kilka spraw sądowych w toku, nie płacą podwykonawcom, kłamią, oczerniają innych. Oszukują i mówią wszystko co w danej chwili jest im na rękę.

Nie potrafią dyskutować, tylko od razu straszą sądami i "konsekwencjami" i "bezkarkami", którzy nam szyby powybijają.

Z tego co wiem, są w trakcie składania wniosku o upadłość, ale pan prezes nie jedną spółkę już "prowadził", więc otrzegam nie tyle przed firmą, co przed człowiekiem. Sprawdzajcie w KRSie, kto jest prezesm, bo otwierając nową firmę, chwalą się 15-letnim doświadczeniem, a poprzednia jego firma właśnie upada...

----------


## monia9

Witam,
Chciałabym wszystkich ostrzec przed firmą *p. Tomasza Mróz*. Facet działa na terenie Warszawy, ale pochodzi z okolic Stoczka Łukowskiego. W czerwcu ubiegłego roku "zamówiliśmy" p. Tomka do wykończenia naszego domu, wszystkie roboty począwszy od tynków wewnętrznych, poprzez glazury, elewację aż po ogrodzenie (full wypas). Ekipa miała wejść styczeń/luty 2008. Czekaliśmy cierpliwie.... terminy były przekładane, w miedzyczasie p. Tomek wyjechał na 2 m-ce za granicę. Po powrocie spotkaliśmy się i dogadaliśmy szczegóły. Ostateczny termin rozpoczęcia prac miał nastąpić w srodę 26.03.2008 (potwierdził to na 100% w Wielki Czwartek). Zamówiliśmy więc towar (cement, wapno, wełnę do ociepleń, piasek do tynków... itp.). We wtorek późnym wieczorem dostaliśmy SMS-a od p. Tomka Mróz, że rezygnuje z pracy ... po czym natychmiast wyłączył telefon   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  Tak więc zostaliśmy na tzw. lodzie (na szczęście żadnej zaliczki nie wpłaciliśmy), teraz na gwałt szukamy wykonawców  :cry:

----------


## Pawel_12

> u Pawła nawalił raczej kierbud a nie Pan Koprowski z tego co mówi druga strona 
> ale to nie moja sprawa, więc się nie wypowiadam .......


problem nie polega na tym kto zawinił (to można ustalić dopiero na spotkaniu stron)    - problem jest w tym że Pan Koprowski umawiał się ze mną tak ze 20 razy że przyjedzie - po raz pierwszy miał być przed gwiazdką 2007 - nigdy nawet nie zadzwonił żeby odwołać spotkanie

----------


## Pawel_12

> Pawel,
> u mnie robyl p. Robert Koprowski i tez polecam. Robyl u nas w lipcu (karpiowka) i nic z dachem sie nie dzeje! Nic nie przecieka! A tak na marginiesie, sam zaproponowal ze przyjedzie do nas jescze raz zamontowac rynny spustowe!!  po ocieplenie budynku.


mnie też proponował że przyjedzie zamontować rynny i ewentualnie zrobić podbitkę  - tylko od gwiazdki nie mogę się doprosić żeby przyjechał i poprawił błędy przy zamontowaniu rynien ( nie ważne czy zawinione przez niego czy też przez kierownika budowy  tak czy owak poprawić trzeba)

----------


## AlMastar

ja tutaj dodam Pawła Zalewskiego z okolic Piaseczna

dogadaliśmy się na wykończenie całego domu w 4 miesiące, po 6 miesiącach po zrobieniu najbardziej łakomego kąska czyli łazienek okazało się że za układanie glazury w garażu liczy sobie 60PLN gdzie w momencie dogadywania prac miało być 35PLN. ogólnie ceny razy dwa a to dlatego że tyle im sie zeszło, a pracowali od 11 do 17

w sumie przedwczoraj dowiedzieliśmy się o zmianie cen a dziś już ich nie ma na budowie

ogólnie wystawili nas do wiatru - zobaczymy jak będzie z fakturą

----------


## Aluland

> ja tutaj dodam Pawła Zalewskiego z okolic Piaseczna
> 
> dogadaliśmy się na wykończenie całego domu w 4 miesiące, po 6 miesiącach po zrobieniu najbardziej łakomego kąska czyli łazienek okazało się że za układanie glazury w garażu liczy sobie 60PLN gdzie w momencie dogadywania prac miało być 35PLN. ogólnie ceny razy dwa a to dlatego że tyle im sie zeszło, a pracowali od 11 do 17
> 
> w sumie przedwczoraj dowiedzieliśmy się o zmianie cen a dziś już ich nie ma na budowie
> 
> ogólnie wystawili nas do wiatru - zobaczymy jak będzie z fakturą


faktycznie pozostało tylko ........co za czasy.

----------


## Lilka2

Ponieważ sprawa po upublicznieniu wydaje się mieć satysfakcjonujący mnie finał, czuję się w obowiązku zmienić wcześniejszy wpis.

----------


## Aluland

ale jak widać dalej ma zajęcie i to z forum,.  :big grin:

----------


## boorg

> ale jak widać dalej ma zajęcie i to z forum,.


A tu mylisz się bardzo. Z forum robót nie biorę. Od prawie roku czasu.  :big tongue:

----------


## czlopiur

> ja tutaj dodam Pawła Zalewskiego z okolic Piaseczna
> 
> dogadaliśmy się na wykończenie całego domu w 4 miesiące, po 6 miesiącach po zrobieniu najbardziej łakomego kąska czyli łazienek okazało się że za układanie glazury w garażu liczy sobie 60PLN gdzie w momencie dogadywania prac miało być 35PLN. ogólnie ceny razy dwa a to dlatego że tyle im sie zeszło, a pracowali od 11 do 17
> 
> w sumie przedwczoraj dowiedzieliśmy się o zmianie cen a dziś już ich nie ma na budowie
> 
> ogólnie wystawili nas do wiatru - zobaczymy jak będzie z fakturą


Po pierwsze nie był ustalany termin ,co chwilę dochodziły jakieś nowe prace.
Po drugie po sześciu miesiącach skończona jest cała góra domu plus strych plus kotłownia.
Po trzecie ustalane prawie rok temu ceny był to ceny wstępne ,a poszczególne etapy rozliczane były na bieżąco.
Po czwarte praca nie była na godziny.
Po piąte nikt nikogo nie wystawił tylko sami Państwo zrezygnowali.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## AlMastar

no dziwne żeby nie zrezygnować jak za ułożenie glazury w garażu z 35PLN robi się 60PLN za m2 a w salonie za ułożenie gresu za 38PLN/m2 robi się 85PLN

jak by praca trwała od 8-18 jak pracuje większość firm (a znam takie co pracują od 7 do 19) to prace trwały by krócej i nie można by było powiedzieć że ceny są z przed pół roku

co do wystawienia to po prostu chcieliście wykorzystać to że jesteśmy w takiej sytuacji że nie bardzo mamy czas szukać nowego wykonawcy i jak zgodziliśmy się za łazienkę dopłacić to i za resztę zapłacimy a tu niestety frajerów proszę szukać gdzie indziej

w takim razie jednak polecam firmę a to e ceny po pół roku zmieniają się razy 2 to pewnie norma i wszyscy tak robią ...

----------


## płebla

Witam i stanowczo odradzam jakakolwiek współprace z tym człowiekiem.
Handluje armatura i nie tylko.Gadane to ma ale to niestety wszystko.
Kiedy zaplaci sie zaliczke na towar mozna czekac miesiacami a standardem u niego jest  to ze nie odbiera potem telefonow.Kosztowalo mnie to sporo nerwow i stresow ktore odczuwam do tej pory.
Moze i ceny ma troszke lepsze ale uwierzcie mi ze nie warto dla tych paru stowek zaoszczedzonych bo na koniec zaplacicie za wspolprace znacznie wiecej nerwow.  :Evil:   :Evil:  
Płebla

----------


## wpr89

Witam i stanowczo odradzam jakąkolwiek współpracę z firmą Komerplast. 
Firma zajmuje się sprzedażą okien i materiałów budowlanych. Warunkiem zakupu jest zapłacenie za cały materiał z góry na podstawie faktury proforma. A potem to już tylko pozostaje się modlić aby przywieźli towar. Nie dotrzymują żadnych terminów, standardem jest nie odbieranie telefonów a po udanym połączeniu z innego numeru słychać tylko same kłamstwa. Zmarnowane dni na działce czekając na przyjazd umówiony dnia wcześniejszego, tydzień miną od czasu kiedy podobno już ładowali towar itd. W końcu przywieźli mi tylko część towaru, nadal nie mogę od nich wydobyć reszty za ponad 9 tys. zł Kosztuje to  sporo nerwow i stresow ktorych nie rekompensują w żaden sposób trochę niższych cen. Niestety człowiek uczy się na błędach ale nigdy więcej współpracy z takimi ludźmi. Nawet do tej pory nie wyobrażałem sobie, że mogą istnieć tak nieodpowiedzialni ludzie.

----------


## płebla

> Witam i stanowczo odradzam jakakolwiek współprace z tym człowiekiem.
> Handluje armatura i nie tylko.Gadane to ma ale to niestety wszystko.
> Kiedy zaplaci sie zaliczke na towar mozna czekac miesiacami a standardem u niego jest  to ze nie odbiera potem telefonow.Kosztowalo mnie to sporo nerwow i stresow ktore odczuwam do tej pory.
> Moze i ceny ma troszke lepsze ale uwierzcie mi ze nie warto dla tych paru stowek zaoszczedzonych bo na koniec zaplacicie za wspolprace znacznie wiecej nerwow.   
> Płebla


Ponawiam .
Trzymajcie sie z daleka od tego pana ,podobno coraz trudniej mu podlapac klienta bo architekeci sie wycofali ze wspolpracy wiec bedzie mocno czarowac zeby kogos zlapac.

----------


## uwaga

To prawda - Zbigniew Legięć z Mszczonowa też nabił mnie w butelkę. Szafę miał robić miesiąc, robił dwa i pół miesiąca. Trzy razy umawiał się na montaż, po czym nie przyjeżdżał i nie odbierał telefonu. Mało tego - gdy w dniu umówionego montażu zadzwoniłam do niego z pytaniem, dlaczego jeszcze nie przyjechał, odpowiedział, że będzie za pół godziny. Po czym... nie przyjechał w ogóle, a potem niemal przez tydzień nie odbierał telefonu. Gdy wreszcie odebrała telefon małżonka "fachowca", również z dnia na dzień obiecywała montaż, infantylnie tłumacząc - "mąż chory", " szafa schnie po lakierowaniu", etc. Gdy w końcu się pojawił,wstawił kompletny bubel - szafa przesuwna na ubrania jest nieszczelna. A do tego elementy, które miały być fornirowane - są z mdfu. Co prawda umówił się na poprawki, ale tak jak poprzednio , z dnia na dzień przekłada termin lub po prostu nie pojawia się i nie daje znaku życia. Bywa przy tym arogancki. Niekompetencja, nieudolność, brak poszanowania klienta, niesolidność - tyle można poweidzieć o panu "stolarzu Legięciu". Nie polecam nikomu, radzę trzymać się od tego pana z daleka. Od jego firmy www.meble-legiec.pl też.

----------


## Betsi2006

w takim razie jednak polecam firmę a to e ceny po pół roku zmieniają się razy 2 to pewnie norma i wszyscy tak robią ..._

To nie jest norma i masz rację że jesteś zły z tego powodu że firma w trakcie wykonywania ustalonej pracy ( w uzgodnionej cenie) tą cenę podnosi.

Ja negocjowałam swoje ceny na wszelkie roboty w styczniu. Za glazury płaciłam w grudniu i cena była taka sama jak w ofercie z początku roku.
I uważam że takie podejście do sprawy jest uczciwe.
Dodam ze czekaja mnie jeszcze tynki zewnetrzne - w cenie ze stycznia zeszłego roku !!!!!!!!!. 
Taka firmę z czystym sumieniem mozna polecic.

czlopiur

To ze klient dokłada pracę w trakcie budowy to tylko dla Was dobrze, więcej zarobicie ale dlaczego to nie może być zrobione po ustalonej wczesniej cenie za 1m2?_

----------


## Habier

Witam,

Ja prawie już kończę budowę i to jest pierwsza ekipa, która dała mi tak "w kość". A już myślałem, że nie będę musiał tutaj się wpisywać...

Gdyby ktoś z Was planował współpracę z Panem Kalinowskim (mazowieckie, Pruszków i okolice), którego ludzie układają parkiet - zdecydowanie odradzam.  

1. terminy przez szefa rzucane od czapy (żeby się inwestor odczepił na jakiś czas). Robota, która została przewidziana (tak zapisano w umowie) na 30 dni została zakończona po 2 miesiącach (mój błąd, że nie wpisałem w umowie kar za przekroczenie terminów).
2. szef nie pilnuje pracowników (robią co chcą i jak chcą) i nie chce za nich ponosić żadnej odpowiedzialności (mówi, że ma tyle robót na innych budowach, że nie może ich ciągle pilnować).
3. brudasy i "niechluje", którzy niszczą własnosć inwestora.
4. szanowni "fachofcy" musieli poprawiać swoją robotę (cyklinować jeszcze raz już położony lakier, ponieważ niechlujnie sobie szpachlowali szparki). 

Generalnie - sugeruję poszukać kogoś innego.

----------


## korek_kk

Niestety ja też dałem się nabrać firma naciąga ludzi
Ostrzegam przed nimi 
Dostarczona część towaru jest niskiej jakości
Nie odbierają telefonów, umawiają się i nie przywożą towaru, ustalenia z pracownikiem i z szefem są sprzeczne itd. 
Ostrzegam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Proszę również innych poszkodowanych o dodanie komentarzy, ale również o powstrzymywanie emocji, ponieważ był podobny wątek na forum gazety i został usunięty

----------


## wkurzony na ekipy

Wreszcie dzięki kryzysowi byle kto nie będzie zajmował się branżą budowlana.

----------


## Monis

*NIE POLECAM* a nawet *ODRADZAM* pana "*gorczyca81*" ogłaszającego się na forum do wykonywania ogrodzenia. Pan G. oraz jego ekipa nie mają zielonego pojęcia jak robi się ogrodzenie!! Moja wina, że nie sprawdziłam kompetencji owych panów. Już po fakcie i zepsutym materiale okazało się, że moje ogrodzenie było ich pierwszym w "karierze". Efekt? Każda płyta prefabrykowana jest innej długości- tym samym nie ma przęsła, które byłoby tej samej długości. Słupki się kiwają, są krzywo postawione, nie trzymają pionu, każdy żyje swoim życiem... Ogrodzenie idzie łukiem i zahacza o działkę sąsiada!!!
*Przestrzegam i nie polecam!* Uważajce na niego. Może jest sympatyczny ale nie dajcie się zwieść- zupełnie nie zna się na robocie!!!! Słynny cytat z "Kabaretu Moralnego Niepokoju" - "będzie Pan zadowolonyyy..." sprawdza się tu w 1000 %!!!   :Evil:  
Materiał mam zniszczony i muszę wynająć prawdziwych fachowców żeby zdemontowali i postawili nowe ogrodzenie.
W razie czego mogę wysłać zdjęcia na priv.   :Roll:

----------


## elviss

Chciałbym PRZESTRZEC przed firmą Technobud w Łomiankach!!! 

Podczas zakupów pracownicy są bardzo mili lecz po podpisaniu umowy sytuacja się zmienia. Zaczęło się od nieprawidłowego dobrania drzwi do otworu (mimo ze przed zakupem mierzyli wszystko). Monterzy wymyśl ze skują kawałek i dzieki temu miałem ścianę do naprawy (gips + malowanie). Kolejnym dowodem profesjonalizmu było zakładanie klamek. Po skończonej pracy klucz do drzwi wchodził tylko z jednej strony. Dodatkowo jedna para drzwi jest krzywo założona (drzwi same sie przymykają) mimo ze ściana jest idealnie prosta.

Ściągnięcie kogoś do poprawy usterek jest poprostu niemożliwe. Umawiałem sie wielokrotnie i oczywiście nikt nie przyjeżdżał na umówione spotkania nawet mnie nie powiadamiając. Dodzwonienie sie do pani która mnie obsługiwała graniczyło z cudem. Trwało to 2 miesiące. Doczekałem sie ekipy dopiero po tym jak pojechałem do siedziby firmy, złożyłem pisemną reklamacje i zagroziłem UOKiK. Miałem tez zastrzeżenia do jakości drzwi (mi wyglądają na wybrakowane) lecz reakcji na to nigdy sie nie doczekałem i sam sobie podarowałem bo nie mam cierpliwości do ZŁODZIEJSTWA!!!

----------


## Muzyk49

> TERMOSTYL jako firma handlowa może i jest OK ale ekipy do montażu drzwi aż tryskają bylejakością, chamstwem, nieterminowością.
> 
> Można też zapomnieć o uznaniu reklamacji po uiszczeniu pełnej należności za drzwi !!
> 
> U mnie:
> > źle wmurowali ościeżnicę (drzwi otwierają się teraz o 75-80 stopni zamiast na 90)
> > skrzydło drzwi za 2700 PLN okleili g...nianią cienką folią 
> > zachlapali ościeżnicę zaprawą bo zerwali (!) z niej folię ochronną !
> > porysowali ościeżnicę nieudolnym wkręcaniem śrub
> ...


Podoby fachowiec to firma "Czas na Okna" z Raszyna - istny horror. 
1- uwaga dla przyszłych klientów -Szef jak dorwie zaliczkę 30% to wycofa się z ustaleń . Patrz na umowę. Nie daj się oszukać. 
Pracownicy montuja drzwi w sposób skandaliczny. Uwaga moga spalić mieszkanie . Iskry lecą na odległość 10 m.Pracownik pracuje bez zabezpieczenia oczu ale i mieszkania klienta. 
Stara futryna wyrywana jest metoda na drzwignię .Efekt. Rozwalona ściana wewnątrz i na zewnątrz mieszkania. 
Ekipa "Gerdy /ta z dobrymi referencjami/ nie wierzyła ze to robią autoryzowani wykonawcy. Pewnie tak . Autoryzacje ma szef a że chytry to jedzie młodzikami za marne pieniadze. Pracownicy w mojej obecności blużnili na swojego pryncypała ze sknera i każe pracować tempymi narzędziami itp. 
Zainteresowanym przyszłym frajerom mogę wysłać zdjęcia. 
Widać jak zamurowana jest betonem nowa futryna ,pozostawione dziury itp. 
Ale uwaga cwaniak zaznnacza w umowie ze nie sprzata nie poprawia tylko chwyta forsę.

----------


## wkurzony na ekipy

ogólnie kaszana

----------


## Zorka31

Patrzę na te zdjęcia i dziękuję Opatrzności za moją ekipę Pan Krzysztof i Spółka.... W domu (stan surowy zamkniety ) stoi i miotła i panowie ... zamiatają! Sterylnie nie jest, ale do czegoś takiego to daleko bardzo...

----------


## Depi

Podciągam i także ostrzegam! Więcej, jak zakończy się moja z nimi gehenna...

----------


## troya15

Partacze i brudasy!
Wydaje im się, ze znają się na robocie, ale tylko im się tak wydaje.. Cokolwiek im nie wyjdzie jest to wina lokalu który wykańczają bądź remontują.
Zostawiają po sobie syf przy okazji niszcząc sprzęty znajdujące sie w lokalu, podpisują umowę mimo iż nie zamierzają dać gwarancji na prace przez siebie wykonane.
ZDECYDOWANIE ODRADZAM!!!!!

----------


## BOHO

> Partacze i brudasy!
> Wydaje im się, ze znają się na robocie, ale tylko im się tak wydaje.. Cokolwiek im nie wyjdzie jest to wina lokalu który wykańczają bądź remontują.
> Zostawiają po sobie syf przy okazji niszcząc sprzęty znajdujące sie w lokalu, podpisują umowę mimo iż nie zamierzają dać gwarancji na prace przez siebie wykonane.
> ZDECYDOWANIE ODRADZAM!!!!!


nie muszą Ci dawać gwarancji - jest to tylko ich dobra wola....

natomiast i tak zawsze przysługuje Ci rękojmia - na podstawie Kodeksu Cywilnego....

----------


## troya15

tylko panowie nie zamierzają naprawić tego co się dzięki nim posypało..
ich dzieło ma wady a oni nie zamierzają tego naprawic

----------


## Zonzi

Niestety i dla mnie przyszedl czas na przestroge dla innych   :sad:  

Tynkarze z okolic Ostroleki p.Paweł tel 0606 731 401 samochod czarne Audi A80, cena w trakcie roboty podniesiona 2 razy, wyludzili dzis zaliczke "na przyczepe"  i uciekli z roboty w 1/3 prac. Prosto w oczy dzis mi naklamali   :Evil:  Zostawili wlasciciela firmy i mnie na lodzie.

----------


## link1

ANGUS - hurtownia intalacji CO WOD KAN z Ul. Obrzeznej 

Lewusy nie potrafią skompletowac towaru, mają dostawę w cenie ale nie potrafią znalezc kierowcy i sam. Najpierw mowią dostawa nastepnego dia 8 a nastepnie dzwonie o 9 mówią ze nie ma towaru nie ma kierowcy, towaru. 

pozdr
Krzysztof

----------


## mckwadrat

Długo się zastanawiałem, czy skomentować moich "fachowców", ale w końcu muszę dać upust mojemu niezadowoleniu - nie polecam - a wręcz odradzam - ekipy *p. Sławka Krakowskiego* z okolic Nasielska (Gąsocina) - początek bardzo pozytywny, i jakoś do przodu szło - tylko potem okazało się, że szło nie do końca po prostej i nie do końca wg planu. Odradzam zwłaszcza roboty wymagające odrobiny precyzji - tynki, glazury, gipsy - NIE BĘDZIECIE ZADOWOLENI !!!

----------


## literkas

NIE POLECAM !!! firmy Komerplast z Warszawy. Mają skład w Górze Kalwarii, a biuro na Bemowie. Handlują materiałami budowlanymi i oknami. Ogłaszają się na allegro.

Kupiliśmy u nich cegły w grudniu 2007 z opcją przechowania do wiosny 2008. Zapłaciliśmy gotówką, dostaliśmy fakturkę.

Wszystko było w porządku do ostatniego dnia przed uzgadnianym wielokrotnie!! dniem dostawy materiałów. 
Niestety na towar sie nie doczekaliśmy. Po wielu prośbach, a potem groźbach przywieźli na plac kilka palet ( a towaru miało być min 2 tiry) cegieł o klasie gruzu budowlanego. Pustaki max rozpadały mi się w ręku (jestem przecietnej postury kobietką). A miały być Harasiuki kl 20. 

Firmę prowadzi pan Jacek Dec i jego pracownik pan Robert. Jest jeszcze pani Małgorzata Glinka, która podobno jest właścicielką, ale kontaktu z klientem unika po mistrzowsku. Ani razu nie udało mi się z nią porozmawiać.

Komerplast to oszuści i krętacze. Ekipa na placu na towar czekałą 3 dni  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  . Komerplast cały czas obiecywał, że towar już jedzie. 

A tu ani pieniędzy, ani materiałów. W Komerplaście nikt telefonów nie odbierał. A jak odebrał pan Jacek Dec lub pan Robert to nic ich nie obchodziło. Najmniejszego zainteresowania czy chęci rozwiązania problemu. 

W końcu musieliśmy kupić materiały w szczycie sezonu, bez możliwości negocjacji cen w innym składzie, który przywiózł materiały w 2 godziny. 

Komerplast oddał pieniądze dopiero po tym jak powiedziałam, że skontaktowałam się z rzecznikiem praw konsumenta i piszę pozew do sądu. 

Odradzam wszystkim tą firmę. Komerplast to tylko kłopoty, nerwy.
Jeżeli jesteście takimi desperatami by decydować się na współpracę z tą firmą, to od razu rozejrzyjcie się za jakimś prawnikiem i wszystko, ale to wszystko musicie mieć na piśmie! Aż się boję pomyśleć co by było gdybym na fakturze nie chciała mieć nazwy producenta i klasy pustaków, czy terminu dostawy. Brrrr.

----------


## handtke

Powody:
1. Nieterminowość
1,5 roku temu, jeszcze w 2006 r. podpisałam umowę na 3 pary drzwi,  wymianę okleiny, a w styczniu 2007 dodatkową ościeżnicę. To skromne zamówienie na ok. 10 tys. przerosło jednak możliwości tych firm. Drzwi dostarczone z miesięcznym opóźnieniem (na ościeżnicę czekałam 7 miesięcy) do dzisiaj są wymieniane.
2. Jakość rodem z Alternatywy 4
Mimo że fornir wybrałam z podstawowego próbnika, nie udało się trafić w kolor i usłojenie. Dostawałam drzwi pół-gładkie, pół-usłojone, całe w cętki, w różnych kolorach, z dodatkowymi otworami na zamki, których nie zamawiałam, ale za to z pogubionymi klamkami, aż zabrano drugie dla dobrego porównania. Było to 4 miesiące temu, a ja przez ten czas nie mam drzwi do łazienki i sypialni. 
3. Arogancja i lenistwo
Nikogo to jednak w Jaxie ani Dewro nie wrusza. Na moje ponad 20 maili otrzymałam 2 nic nie wnoszące odpowiedzi. Bez moich intensywnych interwencji bardzo efektowna obsługa JAX-u nie robiła w mojej sprawie kompletnie nic, poza “karmieniem” niszczarki listami poleconymi do szefa. 

Firma JAX rozwija się jednak i rozkwita, zapewne dzięki temu, że wszelkie płatności kasowane są zanim spadnie na klienta ponure doświadczenie. Drobnym zadośćuczynieniem może być taki właśnie post na forum, ale tak naprawdę nie życzę nikomu, aby dał się zwieść pozorną ekskluzywnością firmy JAX,  chyba że ktoś po prawie 20 latach pragnie powrócić do klimatów z filmów Barei.

----------


## farka

Przestrzegam wszystkich przed firmą twm wnętrza z Babic Nowych, ul. Warszawskiej 278. Zajmują się układaniem parkietów, montażem schodów, drzwi, etc. 
Wyjątkowo niesolidni i niesłowni. Stosują zasadę "zlap klienta, a później olej klienta";(((((

----------


## bocianowski

ja  jestem zadowolony  towar ok na czas wszystko ok  ALEX

----------


## Depi

Jaaaaaasne!  :Lol:  Witamy przedstawiciela firmy!

Kiedy oddacie nam Państwo pieniądze?

----------


## tms74

p. Osipiuk  (Walenty lub Waldek) - wykonawca ogrodzeń (tel. 507 018 564, 501-387-138, 507 018 735, (22) 815 24 73). Robi szybko ale byle jak. Porzuci budowę jak tylko złapie inną fuchę i stwierdzi że nie opłaca mu się kończyć. Można sobie dzwonić do bólu - nawet jak się dodzwonimy to oczywiście można się umówić ale równie oczywiście się nie zjawi. 
Tradycyjna nauczka - ŻADNYCH ZALICZEK nawet na poczet materiału! W końcu jak idziemy do piekarni to kupujemy gotowy chleb a nie dajemy zaliczki na mąkę...

Szczegóły są tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2526724.htm#2526724

----------


## DrKielnia

Nie polecam elektryka, pana *Roberta Pidrucznego* z Warszawy. Działa niedbale, zostawia po sobie niezły meksyk nie obrażając Meksyku, ma jakieś kaprysy i stroi fochy i jest bardzo niepunktualny. W kwestii finansowej bardzo niestabilny, po robocie zaczyna wymyślać kwoty inne niż umówione, wzięte raczej z głowy pod wpływem chwili, na podstawie jego własnej oceny zasobności portfela klienta. Ma paranoje, że wszyscy chcą go wykiwać na kasę i zabezpiecza się robiąc po cichu poukrywane błędy w instalacji, na wszelki wypadek. Jeśli wszystko przebiega finansowo ok, to i tak pozostawia błędy zmuszające do wezwania go i zapłacenia za fatygę. Bardzo nieuczciwe zachowanie --- sam się tą metodą pochwalił, więc nie mieliśmy już problemu z wykryciem i naprawieniem we własnym zakresie.

Poza tym ułatwia robotę sobie, utrudniając bardzo innym. Kable położył za płytko, związane jak chrust na ognisko, izolacje poszarpane, przebicia fazy na profile podwieszanego sufitu, poniszczył instalację przygotowaną pod rtv i audio, próbuje wszystko zapamiętać bez zapisania i potem improwizuje, w ogrodzie nie zrobił połowy oświetlenia i upierał się, że tak miało być. Przerasta go ta robota.

----------


## literkas

Pozwolę sobie tu wkleić mój post z innego wątku. Sama chciałam założyć taki wątek.

NIE POLECAM !!! firmy Komerplast z Warszawy. Mają skład w Górze Kalwarii, a biuro na Bemowie. Handlują materiałami budowlanymi i oknami. Ogłaszają się na allegro.

Kupiliśmy u nich cegły w grudniu 2007 z opcją przechowania do wiosny 2008. Zapłaciliśmy gotówką, dostaliśmy fakturkę.

Wszystko było w porządku do ostatniego dnia przed uzgadnianym wielokrotnie!! dniem dostawy materiałów.
Niestety na towar sie nie doczekaliśmy. Po wielu prośbach, a potem groźbach przywieźli na plac kilka palet ( a towaru miało być min 2 tiry) cegieł o klasie gruzu budowlanego. Pustaki max rozpadały mi się w ręku (jestem przecietnej postury kobietką). A miały być Harasiuki kl 20.

Firmę prowadzi pan Jacek Dec i jego pracownik pan Robert. Jest jeszcze pani Małgorzata Glinka, która podobno jest właścicielką, ale kontaktu z klientem unika po mistrzowsku. Ani razu nie udało mi się z nią porozmawiać.

---------------Regulamin forum---------------
Ekipa na placu na towar czekałą 3 dni . Komerplast cały czas obiecywał, że towar już jedzie.

A tu ani pieniędzy, ani materiałów. W Komerplaście nikt telefonów nie odbierał. A jak odebrał pan Jacek Dec lub pan Robert to nic ich nie obchodziło. Najmniejszego zainteresowania czy chęci rozwiązania problemu.

W końcu musieliśmy kupić materiały w szczycie sezonu, bez możliwości negocjacji cen w innym składzie, który przywiózł materiały w 2 godziny.

Komerplast oddał pieniądze dopiero po tym jak powiedziałam, że skontaktowałam się z rzecznikiem praw konsumenta i piszę pozew do sądu.

Odradzam wszystkim tą firmę. Komerplast to tylko kłopoty, nerwy.
Jeżeli jesteście takimi desperatami by decydować się na współpracę z tą firmą, to od razu rozejrzyjcie się za jakimś prawnikiem i wszystko, ale to wszystko musicie mieć na piśmie! Aż się boję pomyśleć co by było gdybym na fakturze nie chciała mieć nazwy producenta i klasy pustaków, czy terminu dostawy. Brrrr.

----------


## literkas

Jestem na nich tak zła, że pozwolę sobie wkleić część naszej korespondencji z Komerplastem. Pozwoli to niektórym się choć trochę zorientować, że miłe z początku kontakty z tą firmą kończą się zdecydowanie niemiło. 
Żałuję tylko, że nie da sie tu zacytowac naszych rozmów telefonicznych. To dopiero oddaje prawdziwe oblicze firmy.

To mój pierwszy mail do nich. Pisałam go około godziny pierwszej. Materiały miały być na placu budowy tego dnia "najpóźniej do 9 rano". 

_"Witam!
W żaden sposób nie można się z Państwem skontaktować, mimo że to pan
Jacek miał zadzwonić do mnie.
Proszę o informację kiedy będzie dostawa bloczków.
Jeżeli jest jakiś problem to proszę szczerze powiedzieć o co chodzi. Zła
informacja jest dla mnie lepsza niż brak informacji.
Muszę wiedzieć na czym stoję. Nie mogę zwodzić ekipy i z dnia na dzień
mówić im, że nie ma materiału.

W przypadku braku kontaktu z Państwa strony w dniu dzisiejszym, uznam że
Państwa postępowanie jest nieuczciwe i podejmę stosowne kroki.
Czekam z niecierpliwością."_

Odebrali telefon dopiero późnym popołudniem.

Nasza reklamacja:

_"Zgodnie z Państwa prośbą przedstawioną w dniu 08-04-2008 w trakcie
rozmowy telefonicznej przesyłamy pisemną reklamację, którą jednocześnie
traktujemy jako odstąpienie od umowy sprzedaży z przyczyn leżących po
stronie sprzedawcy.

Reklamacja - odstąpienie od umowy

W związku z uporczywym niewywiązywaniem się z umowy wnoszę o
natychmiastowy zwrot kosztów.

Nasze zarzuty dotyczą w szczególności:

1. Terminowości realizacji umowy
Na chwilę obecną opóźnienie około 4-5 tygodni od daty realizacji
zamówienia z umowy. Tak znaczne opóźnienie spowodowało drastyczne
zaburzenia harmonogramu prac budowy oraz generuje dodatkowe koszty i
utrudnienia.
Ponadto uważamy za wysoce niestosowne unikanie przez Państwa kontaktu w
tym notoryczne nieodbieranie telefonów, podawanie nieprawdziwych
informacji oraz permanentny brak zaangażowania i chęci rozwiązania
problemu.

2. Jakości towaru.
Towar dostarczony w dniu 08-04-2008 miał cechy niezgodne z towarem
zamówionym:
- był w nieodpowiedniej ilości, t.j. około 20% ilości podanej w zamówieniu
- pochodził od producenta Rolmag Sp. z o.o. zamiast z cegielni Harasiuki
- nie posiadał żadnych certyfikatów
- był prawdopodobnie klasy 15 lub niższej zamiast klasy 20
- był zniszczony
  Zdecydowana większość pustaków miała liczne i głębokie pęknięcia. Wiele
było uszkodzonych, pokruszonych i przepalonych. Natomiast cegły pełne
wyglądała jak cegła rozbiórkowa.

W związku z tak rażącymi uchybieniami z Państwa strony uważamy dalszą
współpracę za niemożliwą.

Na zwrot kosztów oczekujemy najdalej do dnia 10-04-2008. Zwrot
akceptujemy wyłacznie w gotówce ( tak jak ustaliliśmy w rozmowie
telefonicznej).

Przekroczenie podanego terminu, t.j. 10-04-2008 lub zwrot niepełnej
kwoty spowoduje niezwłoczne podjęcie przez nas stosownych działań
windykacyjnych. W takim przypadku będziemy również domagać się
odszkodowania to jest zwrotu kosztów wywołanych Państwa niesolidnością:
- koszt rozładunku towaru niezgodnego z zamówionym
- wynagrodzenie ekipy budowlanej za dni przestoju
- koszt windykacji należności
- ustawowe odsetki z tytułu niewywiązywania się z umowy."_

Na taką reklamację dostaliśmy odpowiedź pisemną od pani Małgorzaty Glinki z przeprosinami. Obaj panowie reprezentują bardzo niski poziom i przyszło mi potem do głowy, że może są nawet niepiśmienni. Niestety treści pisma tu nie wkleję bo tylko fax otrzymałam. W tym piśmie panie Glinka piszę, że rozliczenie faktury będzie wiązało się z kosztami i te koszty musimy ponieść my. Powołuje się przy tym na Rzecznika Praw Konsumenta. 

A to moja odpowiedź:

_"Szanowna Pani Małgorzato,
jak dotąd poznaliśmy 2 przedstawicieli firmy Komerplast, pana Jacka Deca
i pana Roberta (nazwiska nie znam). Obaj utrzymywali, że szefem firmy
jest pan Dec i on podejmuje wszystkie decyzje.
Z dzisiejszej rozmowy z panem Decem i jego nagłej zmiany zachowania oraz
Pani pisma wynika, że to jednak Pani jest właścicielką. W takiej
sytuacji wolelibyśmy dalsze rozmowy prowadzić wyłącznie z Panią.
Niestety nie mamy do Pani bezpośredniego kontaktu, gdyż telefon podany
na pieczątce odbierają wyłącznie pracownicy. Obaj też konsekwentnie
odmawiają podania numeru telefonu do Pani.

Towar byliśmy zmuszeni zakupić ponownie u innego sprzedawcy ze względu
na groźbę wypowiedzenia umowy przez ekipę budowlaną. Niestety po
rozmowach z pracownikami Komerplastu podczas, których padały
stwierdzenia typu: "odłóż słuchawkę, nie będę z nimi rozmawiał" ,
"proszę sobie z tym iść do sądu" i wiele innych, stało się dla nas
jasne, że zamówiony towar wogóle do nas nie dotrze i jedynym wyjściem
był ponowny zakup materiałów.
Zdaje sobie Pani na pewno sprawę, że to nie było dla nas komfortowe
rozwiązanie. Musieliśmy dokonać zakupu tam gdzie towar był dostępny od
ręki, ale przez to znacznie droższy.
Towar z Pani firmy nie będzie nam już potrzebny, pozostaje tylko kwestia
rozliczenia.

Ja nie uzgadniałam terminu dostawy na kwiecień 2008.
Zostałam postawiona przed faktem, że nie ma transportu i materiał nie
dojedzie w marcu. Opóźnienia w kwietniu również tłumaczone były
problemami z transportem.
Pracownicy Komerplastu zapewniali, że towar na pewno dostanie
dostarczony przed planowanym rozpoczęciem prac przez ekipę, dlatego
byliśmy cierpliwi. Jednak w dniu rozpoczęcia robót nie było ani towaru,
ani kontaktu z Państwa strony z jakimikolwiek wyjaśnieniami. Zostalismy
na placu budowy z 7-osobową ekipą i brakiem informacji co dalej.
Informowaliśmy pracowników Pani firmy o planowanym przez Zakład
Energetyczny wykonaniu przyłącza, co wiąże się z rozkopaniem drogi i
brakiem dojazdu na działkę. Tak więc, musieliśmy przekładać z dnia na
dzień nie tylko termin rozpoczęcia prac ekipy budowlanej, ale również
prace ekipy z ZEWT oraz wszystkie inne dostawy.

Ja ze swojej strony proponowałam wielokrotnie pomoc w takiej sytuacji,
tzn. zorganizowanie nowego transportu czy rozładunku. Z przykrością
stwierdzam, że mimo kompletnego braku znajomości branży poradziłam sobie
z tym błyskawicznie, w przeciwieństwie do pracowników firmy z
6-cioletnim stażem. Niestety odmówiono mi innego transportu,
argumentując, że mój transport został już opłacony i nie ma żadnego
innego rozwiązania jak tylko czekać.
Wniosek nasuwał się tylko jeden: skoro nie ma materiału, ani możliwości
odebrania go, to wszystko wskazywało na to, że towar nie został dla nas
ani zakupiony, ani magazynowany, ani tym bardziej nie ma sensu liczyć na
dostawę.

Proszę o podanie podstawy prawnej, na której się Pani opiera, twierdząc,
że rozliczenie faktury wiąże się ze stratami z naszej strony. Nie
potwierdza tego ani nasz prawnik, ani nasza księgowa.
W opinii prawnika zaistniała sytuacja to książkowy przykład
niewywiązywania się z umowy i nie tylko mamy prawo do zwrotu całości
poniesionych kosztów, ale również powinniśmy się ubiegać o
odszkodowanie. Od tego ostatniego chcielibyśmy jednak odstąpić pod
warunkiem, że sprawa zostanie uregulowana w krótkim czasie i
zadowalającym skutkiem.
Ze względu na rozbieżności między informacjami otrzymanymi od naszego
prawnika, a informacjami podanymi Pani przez Rzecznika Praw Konsumenta
postanowiliśmy zasięgnąć porady u innego źródła, o czym poinformuję
Panią niezwłocznie."
_

Ostatnie pismo :

_Panie Dec,
Przeprowadził Pan ze mną dziś (17-04-200 rozmowę, w której raczył Pan użyć stwierdzenia „ to ja tam jutro przyjadę i to rozpierdolę”. Po wygłoszeniu podniesionym głosem tej kwestii rozłączył się Pan, nie dając mi dojść do słowa. 
Niestety nie miałam szansy zapytać, co miał Pan na myśli? Nie jestem pewna czy chodzi Panu o pustaki Max (2 palety), które pozostawił Pana kierowca na naszej działce, czy chodzi Panu o nasz budynek, czy też o inne  ruchomości/nieruchomości znajdujące się na naszej działce. 
W związku z tym informuję Pana, iż nie wyrażam zgody na to, aby przebywał Pan na naszej działce bez naszej wiedzy, ani tym bardziej cokolwiek niszczył (nawet jeśli są to pańskie pustaki). 

Za pozostawione na działce pustaki nie ponoszę odpowiedzialności. Pustaki zajmują miejsce i utrudniają pracę ekipie budowlanej. Nie zamierzam ich wykorzystywać do budowy naszego domu, bo pustaki nie mają żadnego certyfikatu i mają dla mnie wartość gruzu. 
Proszę o pisemną informację, co zamierza Pan zrobić z pozostawionym towarem. 
Jeżeli chce Pan odebrać towar, to proszę najpóźniej do dnia 19-04-2008 wysłać pisemną informację kiedy zamierza Pan to zrobić. Wówczas odeślę Panu pisemne potwierdzenie, że dany termin akceptuję i ktoś z nas (ja lub mąż) będzie mógł być obecny na działce podczas odbioru towaru. 
Na odebranie pustaków ma pan czas do 26-04-2008. Po tym terminie rozpoczynamy kolejny etap prac i pustaki zostaną usunięte z działki (zostaną wywiezione na wysypisko lub oddane do wygruzowania drogi). 
Dodatkowo informuję, że nie wyrażę zgody na wjazd jakiegokolwiek sprzętu ciężkiego na działkę ( w tym koparki, samochód z hds), bo nie chcę, aby działka została rozjeżdżona. Proszę wybrać taki środek transportu, aby mógł Pan załadować pustaki ręcznie.

Przypominam Panu, że ja tego towaru nie przyjęłam, nie zaakceptowałam, jak też nie podpisałam żadnego dokumentu WZ i w związku z tym nie zamierzamy go dla Pana dłużej magazynować.

Bez poważania i bez pozdrowień_

Przepraszam za tak długi post, ale jak ktoś ma zamiar z nimi współpracować to lepiej, żeby doczytał do końca.

----------


## literkas

niezły pomysł z tą prasą

----------


## wpr89

Dodam jeszcze, że sprawę o oszustwo zgłosiłem, razem z innym poszkodowanym, na Komisariat Policji Warszawa Bemowo przy ulicy Władysława Raginisa 4. Numer sprawy 1421, a numer dochodzeniowy KDP 2367/08.
Jestem ciekawy czy oni odprowadzają podatki, jakby nie było wystawili sporo faktur bez pokrycia w sprzedanym towarze. Może Urząd Skarbowy by się nimi jeszcze zainteresował

----------


## Nefer

A może właśnie z pokryciem ? Tylko towar nie u Was ?  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Depi

*Nefer* Ciekawym, czy tez byś się chichrała, jakby to Ciebie rąbneli na parę tysiów  :smile: 

Na Policję złosilismy i co z tego - jak grzecznie ich zaprosili LISTOWNIE na termin za 2 tygodnie w tym czasie sobie Panowie nie dość, że naciągają innych to jeszcze zacierają ew. slady i dorabiają dokumentację.

----------


## literkas

Policja pewnie najpierw zrobi rozpoznanie, a potem dopiero sprawa trafi do prokuratury. 
Skoro to ich normale działanie, to powinni ponieść większe konsekwencje, a nie tylko kasę zwrócić.

Wydaje mi się, że kasę można odzyskać szybciej zakładając sprawę w sądzie. Ale to tylko moje przypuszczenia - nigdy w żadnym sądzie nie byłam.

----------


## Nefer

> *Nefer* Ciekawym, czy tez byś się chichrała, jakby to Ciebie rąbneli na parę tysiów 
> 
> Na Policję złosilismy i co z tego - jak grzecznie ich zaprosili LISTOWNIE na termin za 2 tygodnie w tym czasie sobie Panowie nie dość, że naciągają innych to jeszcze zacierają ew. slady i dorabiają dokumentację.


Deeeeeeeeeeepi  :smile:  Ja bym się pewnie pofatygowała do nich i ..nie była miła.
Po prostu oszuści i bandyci. A na takich to raczej podobne metody.
Mam nadzieję,że nikt z FM nic u nich nie kupi nawet jak się okaże, że to jedyny dostawca w promieniu 300 km.
Policja jest beznadziejna. Wcale bym się nie zdziwiła, jakbyś dostał za miesiąc info o umożeniu sprawy.

----------


## Bellucci

Nas też ta firma zrobiła w bambuko, mamy ten sam problem co Wy  :sad:  Wiszą nam pieniądze za rozładunek ( który miał być, zapłacilismy za niego, ale im sie zapomniało i na swój koszt musieliśmy załatwiać kwadromę na szybko ) i 5 palet pustaka do tej pory nam nie przywieźli barany. Wystawilismy im komentarz na allegro http://www.allegro.pl/show_user.php?uid=7505419 i mamy zamiar spotkac sie z nimi w sądzie.

----------


## SIN

Ponownie Krzysztof Śmietanka
Niestety i ja padłem ofiarą naciągania. K. Ś przybył z forum muratora, jak pilnie potrzebowałem tynkarza pod roboty elewacyjnych . Bez zastrzeżeń przyjechał, zrobił elewację doradził w kilku sprawach. Nie miałem żadnych uwag. Byłem na tyle zadowolony że umówiłem się z nim na dalsze roboty tym razem tynkarskie i zaczęły sie schody. Poszła zaliczka i od tej pory ilość nieszczęść które spadała na K. Ś była biblijna. Okradli go, samochód mu się zapesuł, dostał ataku alergii, ekipa mu uciekła, zwrot zaliczki poszedł pocztą, żona go wyrzuciła z domu..poprostu tragedia za tragedią. Na początku wierzyłem, ale potem to juz była farsa. Przykro zawieść się w ten sposób na człowieku, który się sprawdził. Obecnie sprawa jest w rękach Radcy Prawnego, który ja poprowadzi.Potrwa to zapewne troszkę, ale trudno. Proszę osoby oszukane przez Pana Ś. o wysłanie do mnie informacji, będzie łatwiej.
A przy okazji,obecnie buszuje po tym forum pod nickiem: Grzesbudowniczy  :Evil:

----------


## Tinus i Linka

Przestrzegam przed firmą 
*Dach Profil* 
http://www.dachprofil.com.pl/ 

Są absolutnie nieprofesjonalni i niesłowni. 
Oszukują i kombinują. 
Na dobrą sprawę niespotkałem tak beznadziejnej i złodziejskiej firmy podczas całej mojej przygody z budowaniem domu.

----------


## Aluland

> Napisał Aluland
> 
> ale jak widać dalej ma zajęcie i to z forum,. 
> 
> 
> A tu mylisz się bardzo. Z forum robót nie biorę. Od prawie roku czasu.


ok, ale wpis istnieje....  :Lol:

----------


## wkurzony na ekipy

miejmy nadzieję, że teraz w kryzysie, nastąpi selekcja firm i zostaną te uczciwe.

----------


## Aluland

> Sławomir Dębski  502 788 561  Ekipa od tynków gipsowych , krzywo, nie równo, biorą kasę i nie kończą, bałagan po nich zostaje !!!! Uciekają na inny  budynek i obiecują dokończyć ..... Telefony nie pomagają. Odradzam.


szkoda gadać

----------


## izat

> Napisał wkurzony na ekipy
> 
> Sławomir Dębski  502 788 561  Ekipa od tynków gipsowych , krzywo, nie równo, biorą kasę i nie kończą, bałagan po nich zostaje !!!! Uciekają na inny  budynek i obiecują dokończyć ..... Telefony nie pomagają. Odradzam.
> 
> 
> szkoda gadać


Alu,
właśnie nie szkoda  :big grin: 
trzeba ostrzegać!!

----------


## shadow

nie będę się rozpisywał zobaczcie sami

http://czadny.prv.pl/pl/001/


Artystyczne tynki zostały wykonane prze Firmę Arturos z Tarnobrzega 
właściciel posługuje się loginem arturos167

W necie jest kilka jego ogłoszeń:

http://www.katalog-ofert.com.pl/szczegoly/5627.html
http://rzeszow.pajeczyna.pl/Uslugi-r...e_remonty.html
http://owi.pl/show.php?id=54753
http://londyn.gablota.com/czytaj.php...uslugi&miasto=
http://anglialondynszkocja.pajeczyna...tynki_cem.html

zatrudnia miejscowych specjalistów i odstawia fuszerkę

http://www.pajeczyna.pl/Oferty_Pracy...-tynkarzy.html


Prawdopodobnie posługuję się też innymi danymi niż na prezentowanych powyżej stronach. Tak więc jak będziecie mieli okazje współpracować z Firmą Arturos której właścicielem jest Artur z Tarnobrzega to miejcie się na baczności.

----------


## Aluland

> Napisał Aluland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał wkurzony na ekipy
> 
> ...


ostrzegać tak ! ale.....całokształt, ze mamy okazję o tym pisać..  :sad:

----------


## tornado17

Ostrzegam przed *Bogdanem Matusik* z Miedznej

Niby więźbę robi od dziada pradziada, ale mi sporo naknocił i do dzisiaj mam problemy

----------


## gośka57

Chciałabym ostrzec potencjalnych klientów tej firmy (płytki i sanitariaty) przed zakupami u nich. 
Od 8 marca 2008 roku nie mogę się doprosić o wymianę wadliwej miski sedesowej marki HATRIA. 
Mają też swoje stoisko w TTW OPEX w Al. Jerozolimskich (niestety nie pamiętam numeru).

[/b]

----------


## gośka57

Sprawa nadal nie załatwiona   :Evil:  
To już przechodzi wszelkie wyobrażenia. Zostawiłam u nich ponad 20 tys., ale byłam dobrym klientem tylko do chwili wpłacenia kasy.   :Evil:

----------


## gośka57

Przestrzegam potencjalnych klientów poniższego sklepu 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/aqua-w-wa...am,t134017.htm
pzdr

----------


## ania

> .... wadliwej miski sedesowej marki HATRIA.


A można spytać jaki masz model i na czym polega wada?

----------


## gośka57

Model DaY TIME. Wada jest bardzo dziwna, ale jest. Po spuszczeniu wody woda wprawdzie najpierw normalnie spłukuje, ale potem wycieka spod krawędzi nawet przez parę godzin, co oczywiście powoduje powstawanie wstrętnych żółtych zacieków. Widocznie odlew musi być gdzieś pod krawędzią jakiś krzywy i zatrzymuje tę wodę, która potem płynie i płynie.
Niesprawność dolnopłuka została wykluczona w 100%.
pzdr
gośka

----------


## gośka57

Podciągam, bo jutro dzień zakupów. 
Sklep nadal milczy, chociaż za radą prawnika wysłałam polecony z żądaniem wymiany muszli i wiem,że odebrali ten list tydzień temu.  :Evil:

----------


## Depi

Podciągam temat ku przestrodze. A Bellucci (-ego?), jak i innych, zapraszam do kontaktu z nami i ew. udziału w toczącym się postępowaniu karnym przeciwko panu Decowi w charakterze  świadka lub poszkodowanego. Jeśli chcecie się sądzić, to szybciej zazwyczaj jest w post. karnym złozyć tzw. powództwo adhezyjne i uzyskać odszkodowanie bez konieczności przeprowadzania odrębnej sprawy cywilnej.

----------


## gośka57

Podciągam, bo sklep milczy jak zaklęty. Ani be, ani me, ani kukuryku. Nabrali wody w usta.To już totalne olewanie klienta.   :Evil:

----------


## gośka57

Podnoszę bo minęły już *cztery miesiące* od chwili złożenia reklamacji, a na mój list firma nie odpowiedzała ani telefonicznie, ani pisemnie. Nie będę tego komentowała.

----------


## hybris

jeżeli firma nie odpowiedziała na piśmie na twoje pisemne żądanie, to znaczy że twoje żądanie dooprowadzenia do zgodności ze stanem pierwotnym zostało rozpatrzone pozytywnie. to powinien powiedzieć tobie prawnik.

----------


## gośka57

> jeżeli firma nie odpowiedziała na piśmie na twoje pisemne żądanie, to znaczy że twoje żądanie dooprowadzenia do zgodności ze stanem pierwotnym zostało rozpatrzone pozytywnie. to powinien powiedzieć tobie prawnik.


Powiedział, ale firma nic sobie z tego nie robiła. Odezwali się w ostatnim dniu terminu, który za radą prawnika wyznaczyłam im na dokonanie wymiany (10.07), czyli po czterech miesiacach od złożenia reklamacji i powiedzieli, że w poniedzałek mogę sobie odebrać miskę i... sama ją zamontować,   :Evil:  bo to przecież nie problem. Chyba już nie mam siły ani ochotyz nimi walczyć o wymianę, chociaż za założenie miski już raz zapłaciłam, a hydraulika to trochę nie moja dziedzina   :Confused:

----------


## gośka57

przedwczoraj "po drobnej utarczce słownej" miska została wreszcie wydana. Wymiana to już "oczywiście" mój problem.

----------


## JESO

Przestrzegam przed braćmi Sylwek i Jarek z pomocnikami. Mają silny akcent zza Buga. Robią ocieplenia zewnętrzne i strychowe, tynkowanie, ogrodzenia. Jeżdżą czerwoną Mazdą LLU 46JS czarny Mercedes WSI 70JN, widziałem też w bordowym Oplu Vectra. Na początku wyglądało OK potem coraz gorzej. Okna niezabezpieczone potem porysowane i tekst, że takie były. Wstawiłem węglowy piec c.o., to mi następnego dnia tak rozhajcowali, że woda się zagotowała, pompa wyłączyła i temperatura potopiła rurki c.o. w skrzynkach rodzielczych - ale oczywiście to nie ich wina, pompa nawaliła   :Evil:  za to już chciałem ich pogonic, ale się jeszcze wstrzymałem - niestety. Co tylko się dało schować (zatynkować, zakleić itp)  to na 100% to było. Nawet jak palcem pokazywałem, że to do poprawki, to potem trzeba było sprawdzić bo i tak tego nie robili, a nie wszystko dało się sprawdzić po zakryciu płytą K-G, czy tynkiem. Sam proponował jak niektóre rzeczy robic, po czym robił na odpierdziel i zupełnie nie tak jak ustalone. Po jakimś czasie zamieszkali w domu i zrobili z domu chlew. Niektórych materiałów szło dziwnie dużo, ale za rękę nie złapałem. Kiedy stwierdziłem, że prace nie postępują zbyt dobrze i nie chciałem dać kolejnej zaliczki, to mi zostawili robotę i cały chlew po sobie i zwiali  :Evil:  . Po miesiącu jeden przylazł i coś przebąkiwał, że on by wrócił, jak powiedziałem, żeby się gonił, to się wydarł, że im nie zapłaciłem, a potem, że on zostawił gumowce   :big grin:  i chce je zabrac (zostawił nie tylko gumowce ale ze 3 duże wory syfu, który musiałem wysprzątac). Fakt starałem się, żeby mieli argument finansowy. W naszych realiach nie można dawac za dużo, jak się okazuje przytrzymana kasa była za mała, bo im się opłaciło spylic na inna robotę. Potem dostełem jeszcze SMS z pogróżkami, ale mu co nieco odpowiedziałem i się uspokoił. Mam nadzieję, że na dobre, bo jakbym go dorwał, to nie ręczę za siebie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ania

To napisz, za jakiś czas, czy ta nowa nie robi przypadkiem tego samego...
No i gratulacje bo w końcu się udało!

----------


## gośka57

Napiszę   :smile:  Teraz szukam hydraulika, który przyszedłby tylko wymienić sedes   :Confused:

----------


## expat

Potwierdzam partactwo tej firmy. U mnie robił meble kuchenne jakieś 2 lata temu. Obudowa lodówki od początku odstaje od ściany, oświetlenie jest zmontowane z kawałków kabli różnej grubości, transformator wybuchł mu w czasie montażu w taki sposób, że kawałki tworzywa pobrudziły nieodwracalnie powierzchnię blatu, wszystkie siłowniki podtrzymujące drzwiczki szafek są rozwalone po 2 latach eksploatacji. Meble po dwóch latach rzadkiego używania wyglądają jak sterta desek. Umawianie się na poprawki i nie przybywanie w terminie to standard u tego człowieka. Chodzi o to, aby odciągnąć w czasie sprawę, tak by upłynął termin rękojmi.

----------


## hybris

pozostaje tylko mieć nadzieję, że REDAKCJA sprawdza adresy IP tych forumowiczów, którzy tak łatwo dopisują się do postów "przestrzegam..."

----------


## literkas

ciekawa jestem jak ta sprawa się rozwija? Czy policja coś zdziałała?

----------


## Depi

Jak dotąd nic. Poprosili go grzecznie, żeby oddał kasę.

Nie oddał. Coż za niespodzianka! Ale Policja była autentycznie zdumiona...

----------


## Depi

Ach jeszcze dodam, że Pan Dec wciąż szaleję pod szyldem WSB PREMIUM. Trzymać się z daleka!!!

----------


## inwestorka102

Czytam i wierzyć mi się nie chce w to co widzę  :ohmy:   Szok. Bandyci i złodzieje. Bardzo współczuję

----------


## budyn48

ma ktoś może dokumenty tej firmy?? Bardzo prosze o kontakt, mnie zalatwil na prawie 40tys.;(

----------


## Depi

Ups. To szczerze współczuję. I widzę, że temat dla prasy - policja nic nie robi, a oni kolejnych jeleni odstrzeliwują.

Personalia pana Deca są potwierdzone przez Policję. Przynajmniej mam taką nadzieję, że nie nabrali się na jakąś fałszywkę...

Proszę o kontakt - przekaże Panu namiary do funkcjonariuszki prowadzącej sprawę.

----------


## Phili

Nie polecam firmy *Impregnacja, drewno konstrukcyjne*  z *Nadarzyna*...Mają też swoją siedzibę w *Starej Wsi*..
Na ich stronach internetowych same "zachwyty" jakie to mają drewno świetnej jakości....Zamówiliśmy u nich więźbę; zależało nam na impregnacji ciśnieniowo-próżniowej i wysokiej jakości drewna...
Przy odbiorze okazało się, że drewno ma sęk na sęku i dodatkowo zaciemnienia świadczące o zapleśnieniu... Nasz inspektor nadzoru odrzucił drewno od razu...jako nie spełniające norm... Firma uważa, że wszystko jest OK i to my "marudzimy"...
Inspektor przeszedł się po placu i ocenił drewno na III i IV gatunek....

Szkoda czasu i pieniędzy... 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## hanejek

Mimo ostrzeżeń od izat zamówiliśmy okna i drzwi wejściowe Gebauer w firmie Wadex z Komorowa.  :Confused:  
Rozmawiałem jeszcze z innymi klientami i byli zadowoleni.
Okna z szybą 0,6 były dużo tańsze niż w autoryzowanym salonie na Modlińskiej.
Zdam relację po montażu około października.

----------


## Depi

Podciągam wątek, gdyż coś czuję, że Redakcja zamierza na prośbę Pana Deca wykasować jego niesławną historię. Zanim to nastąpi może jeszcze ktoś przeczyta.

----------


## hybris

izat, a dlaczego współpraca beznadziejna, w jaki sposób ciebie olewali?
nie dostarczyli towaru, nie odbierali telefonów, nie przysłali kwiatów na urodziny ani tortu? 

beztrosko sobie wypisujesz "nie polecam..." dodajesz do tego nazwę firmy i jesteś tak oszczędna w wyjaśnienia jak Gobi w tlenek wodoru  :wink: 

chciałbym poczytać więcej, tak jak o kuchniach RUST  :smile:

----------


## izat

problemem tej firmy moim skromnym zdaniem jest fakt, że nie ma "swojej" stałej ekipy montażowej, może teraz się to już zmieniło, tego nie wiem
bramy zostały wadliwie zamontowane, krótko mówiąc krzywo, jakby były przekoszone
nie wiem jak to dokładnie opisać
obrazowo, z jednej strony mam w poziomie, u góry, cień wpadający np ze słońca  :big grin: , bo jest taka luka 
nie wspomnę, że zimą wieje jak ch............ a mam ogrzewany garaż, dodam, że nie mały 
druga brama została zamontowana za wysoko, uszczelka wisi w powietrzu a powinna "opierać się" na gresie
firma Wadex nie poczuwała się do naprawienia błędów, został w to zaangażowany Hormann i jego serwis
właściciel firmy życzył sobie dodatkowych opłat za naprawianie błędów po ekipie montażowej, za którą rozumiem był odpowiedzialny
poza tym ogólnie bardzo niemiły kontakt z Panem W, w przeciwieństwie do jego żony, którą bardzo miło wspominam

----------


## hanejek

> poza tym ogólnie bardzo niemiły kontakt z Panem W, w przeciwieństwie do jego żony, którą bardzo miło wspominam


Mi też lepiej rozmawiało się z Panią, ale dużo załatwiałem z Panem (dużo pomiarów i ustaleń) i było ok.
Gadałem z ludźmi, którzy byli zadowolenie z montażu okien. Może to nie jest standard, ta wpadka. Mam nadzieję, bo przygodę z Wadexem dopiero zaczynam   :Wink2:

----------


## izat

> Napisał izat
> 
> poza tym ogólnie bardzo niemiły kontakt z Panem W, w przeciwieństwie do jego żony, którą bardzo miło wspominam
> 
> 
> Mi też lepiej rozmawiało się z Panią, ale dużo załatwiałem z Panem (dużo pomiarów i ustaleń) i było ok.
> Gadałem z ludźmi, którzy byli zadowolenie z montażu okien. Może to nie jest standard, ta wpadka. Mam nadzieję, bo przygodę z Wadexem dopiero zaczynam


być może
podejrzewam, że ekipa do montażu bram to nie ci sami ludzie co do montażu okien
może tamci byli jacyś z łapanki  :wink:

----------


## PiD

Kolejna postać *"pseudofachowca"* jaka się nam przytrafiła...
3 tyg temu zaczęła u nas remont kolejna ekipa...

Pierwszy tydzień pracy- widać zapał u nich, cud i miód-  panom szła praca dobrze i szybko. Do czasu... Tynkowali dwa pomieszczenia- były pewne nierówności o których od początku mówiliśmy, aby poprawili- mówili poprawimy, poprawimy.... 

- domofon obtynkowali dookoła zamiast go zdjąć, 

- wystający fragment rury ze ściany zamiast normalnie obrobić ścianę dookoła to "dorobili" "pogrubienie" wielkości encyklopedi- kazaliśmy im to zdjąć to z trudem to im szło...

- wybrzuszenia i inne nierówności, które rzekomo były równe wymagały poprawek - "oczywiście poprawimy" "nie chcemy państwa przecież oszukać" i d...pa . 

- zakładali gniazdka choć nie zlecaliśmy im montażu

-brudnym mopem (upapranym gipsem ) "myli" podłogę na klatce schodowej -normalnie szok jak zobaczyłam mase białych smug prowadzących do naszych drzwi

- majster wziął się za hydraulikę- podał wycenę i ani słowa o tym że on wypożycza maszynkę do zgrzewania rur i że to dodatkowo ma kosztować kolejne pieniądze... 

Przedwszystkim nie mieli własnego obuwia roboczego- *chodzili w naszych butach, które były w mieszkaniu*  nie zauważyliśmy tego od razu bo jak do nich przyjeżdżalismy to już byli w swoich ubraniach gotowi do wyjścia. Gdy mąż to zauważył w ciągu dnia i spytał dlaczego majster jest w moich butach to mu odpowiedział *"bo tak wyszło"* - tego było już za wiele!!!!

A potem majster powiedział, żeby *im odliczyć kasę za te buty*. Jak się rozliczaliśmy za robotę, to był mocno zdziwiony dlaczego aż 100zł za parę, gdyby chociaż zobaczył jakiej marki buty zakładają.... tego dnia ostani raz się widzieliśmy. 
Zdążył nam oznajmić, że następnego dnia idzie do lekarza. 

Rano panowie z jego ekipy przyszli tylko na 2 godziny i nic nie robili bo "czekali" na majstra. Pan Sylwester nie odbierał telefonu, wieczorem napisaliśmy sms żeby się odezwał, to odpisał, że 
"* następnego dnia go nie będzie bo idzie na badania"* jak po tym sms zadzwoniliśmy do niego to odebrał ktoś inny mówiąc że  *"Sylwestra nie ma bo przecież leży w szpitalu "* 

Dalej nie odbierał telefonu - to wysłaliśmy sms, żeby się określił albo dokończy poprawki albo odda kasę zapłaconą za robotę skończoną, która nie jest skończona.
  Odpisał że *"hytry traci dwa razy"*   :smile:  no racja- *nie chciało się kupić byle jakich butów roboczych w hipermarkecie za 30 zł no to kupił markowe za 100!!!*

Kolejnym smsem uświadomił nas, że hudraulikę zrobił nam w promocji, bo on normalnie bierze 200zł za punkt a przez nas pracownikowi musiał zapłacić 100zł- *co nas to obchodzi jak się rozlicza ze swoimi pracownikami???* i nikt faceta nie zmuszał do podawania takich cen- mieliśmy takie ustalenie i jakie ceny podał to się pytaliśmy czy jest pewnien- mówił *"ja mam takie ceny"* tak? No to ok. 
Wypomniał nam policzenie 200zł za buty a sam musiał z własnej kieszeni pokryć koszty pożyczenia/załatwienia zgrzewarki do rur- tylko dziwne, bo wcześniej mówił, że ma własną zgrzewarkę   :Confused:   :big grin:   :Lol:    i bądź tu mądry   :Roll: 

*Co to za forma kontaktu przez sms? Telefonu nie odbierze, ale w sms nawymyśla bzdur jak leci. Przecież mógł nam od razu wprost powiedzieć co mu nie pasuje - bo chyba o to chodzi prawda???*Zapomniał języka czy co?? Jak do hydrauliki potrzebował doliczyć 50 zł za dodatkowe skuwanie a potem kolejne 50zł za kolejne skuwanie to dostał kasę!

Podsumowując:

Nie polecam Pana Sylwestra M. i jego ekipy, choć pan majster sprawiał wrażenie uczciwego fachowca.

Pozdro

PiD

----------


## GKG

Szanowni Państwo,

Ostrzegam przed korzystaniem z usług firmy zajmujacej się pracami wykończeniowymi, Mal-Bud Wykończenia z Warszawy, której włascicielem jest Pan Dawid Dąbek.
Wyjatkowo niesolidne towarzystwo. Niestety zatrudniłem tę ekipę do prac remontowych u siebie. Poza dramatycznie kiepską jakością spotykałem się z coddziennymi kłamstwami co do dotrzymywania kolejnych przesuwanych terminów zakończenia prac. Ekipa miała składać się z 4 osób tymczasem , w zalezności od dnia pracowało od 1 do 3 osób. Pojawiali się w pracy późno czesto nie zostając dłuzej niz do wczesnego popołudnia. Efekt, kompletny brak progresu. Ciągłe kłamstwa i krętactwa, to że tramwaj sie zepsuł lub że ciocia zachorowała, żenada !!! Firma ta nie posiada profesjonalnego sprzętu w tym  samochodu, czyli zakupy materiału to kolejny problem. Dodatkowo ich ceny są wysokie i nieuzasadniaja niskiej jakości ich prac.Kompletny brak poszanowania dla materiałów, bo przeciez za to nie płacą.Oczywiście, zrezygnowałem z ich usług, na szczęście.Gorąco odradzam , bo firma zajmuje się wykończeniami ale raczej właścicieli a nie nieruchomości.

Pozdrawiam

GKG

----------


## Regut1

> Przedwszystkim nie mieli własnego obuwia roboczego- *chodzili w naszych butach, które były w mieszkaniu*  nie zauważyliśmy tego od razu bo jak do nich przyjeżdżalismy to już byli w swoich ubraniach gotowi do wyjścia. Gdy mąż to zauważył w ciągu dnia i spytał dlaczego majster jest w moich butach to mu odpowiedział *"bo tak wyszło"* - tego było już za wiele!!!!
> PiD


To HIT FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Dobrze że bielizny żona nie zostawiła  :wink: ))))))))    :Wink2:  

Sory, za żarty ale nie mogłem sie powstrzymać. 
Sam miałem przejscia z podobnym psujem o nazwisku Pieńkowski  wiem ile zdrowia to kosztuje i jak boli.

Numer z butami mnie rozbroił. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rena Lipinska

> Nie polecam firmy *Impregnacja, drewno konstrukcyjne*  z *Nadarzyna*...Mają też swoją siedzibę w *Starej Wsi*..
> Na ich stronach internetowych same "zachwyty" jakie to mają drewno świetnej jakości....Zamówiliśmy u nich więźbę; zależało nam na impregnacji ciśnieniowo-próżniowej i wysokiej jakości drewna...
> Przy odbiorze okazało się, że drewno ma sęk na sęku i dodatkowo zaciemnienia świadczące o zapleśnieniu... Nasz inspektor nadzoru odrzucił drewno od razu...jako nie spełniające norm... Firma uważa, że wszystko jest OK i to my "marudzimy"...
> Inspektor przeszedł się po placu i ocenił drewno na III i IV gatunek....
> 
> Szkoda czasu i pieniędzy... 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


jakbym czytała o swoim zamówieniu drewna z tej firmy. Również nie polecam. Dla tej firmy klient to śmieć.

----------


## klm

Ostrzegam przed hydraulikiem: Andrzej Gliński, Teresin Seroki Parcel, regon 140227206
Robił mi wymianę instalacji hydraulicznych, najpierw wysłał mi ofertę cenową ale w czasie negocjacji ustaliliśmy (umowa ustna) cenę za całość robót  (w stosunku do wyceny biały montaż gratis). W kwocie za robociznę miało wchodzić ogrzewanie podłogowe, ale po rozpoczęciu prac okazało się, że nie da się go zainstalować i zostaliśmy z małym grzejnikiem (niewystarczającym przy małym dziecku). Proponował również własną hurtownię, rzekomo tanią, okazało się, że ceny były przeciętne, ale hydraulik ten miał rabat w tejże hurtowni, który chciał potraktować jako dodatkowy zarobek (sam się do tego przyznał w złości, jak mu powiedziałem, że znalazłem tańszą hurtownię (różnica na ponad 1000!) – miało to być wynagrodzenie za zrobienie specyfikacji elementów koniecznych do instalacji). Po odebraniu ostatniej raty, zaczęły się problemy - nie chciał wykonać poprawek rzeczy, które źle zrobił - domagając się dodatkowej kasy powołując się na swoją wstępną wycenę. Właśnie mija 3 miesiąc kiedy próbuje ściągnąć go na poprawki, ale bezskutecznie, więc oddaje sprawę do Federacji Konsumenta. A oto lista wyczynów owego specjalisty:
- zawór do pisuar zamontowany krzywo, cieknie woda 
- zapowietrzone grzejniki (jeden nie daje się odpowietrzyć) po instalacji grzejnika łazienkowego, bez sprawdzenia instalacji!
- źle zamontowany zlewozmywak (niewłaściwie zamontowane odpływy; odwrotnie woda zimna i ciepła)
- bardzo podejrzane podłączenie pieca do kanalizacji (w kanaliku wracała woda z szamba)
- instalacja wodociągowa (zmieniona od licznika) bez zaworu antyskażeniowego – i teraz dostawca wody grozi mi odcięciem wody (według hydraulika takie zawory są wymagane w nowych budynkach)
- biały montaż bez użycia silikonu  (podobnież tak się teraz robi, ciekawe czy u siebie wanny też nie zabezpieczył)
- nie sprzątał śmieci po robocie i zostawiał butelki po piwie
- ze względu na sytuacje rodzinną (narodziny córki) nie zostawiłem mu do podpisania gwarancji pieca gazowego – teraz oczywiście robi problemy z ich podpisaniem, 
- gdyby nie przypadek, zauważyłem wyciek kondensatu, to przez złą instalację miałbym rozwalony piec.
- pieniądze wziął, ale nie wystawił rachunku za wykonane usługi

O tym że umieszczę tę informację w Internecie uprzedziłem tego Pana, niestety nie zareagował.

pzdr,
klm

----------


## kirkris

Powiedz mu że poinformujesz Urząd Skarbowy jak nie skończy roboty - wtedy będzie musiał zapłacić podatek (bo na 100% robi lewiznę)  :smile:

----------


## klincia

> Przestrzegam przed firmą 
> *Dach Profil* 
> http://www.dachprofil.com.pl/ 
> 
> Są absolutnie nieprofesjonalni i niesłowni. 
> Oszukują i kombinują. 
> Na dobrą sprawę niespotkałem tak beznadziejnej i złodziejskiej firmy podczas całej mojej przygody z budowaniem domu.


Witam mam podobne doświadczenia z tą firmą i mam sprawe z nimi u Rzecznika Konsumenta. Wysłałam do Was wiadomość na prv odezwijcie się może razem coś się uda załatwić.
Ania

----------


## kd_s

Uwaga na firmę URB DOMGIPS ze Skierniewic

Jest nieuczciwa, nierzetelna i całkowity brak profesjonalizmu.

----------


## katarsis

Moi Drodzy, a kto płaci za robotę czy materiał przed?! Można dać zaliczkę, ale nie całość sumy! Rynek okien jest tak w Polsce zawalony, że naprawdę trudno znaleźć solidnego producenta, ale przecież i takich nie brakuje. Trzeba się tylko dokładnie rozejrzeć i przede wszystkim pytać ludzi o opinie

----------


## Depi

Nie o okna tu chodzi.

----------


## browse

Nieuczciwy dekarz "ARAiiN" Krzysztof Schenajch, 01-244 Warszawa, ul. J. Bema 65, NIP 527-246-13-44, Regon 011587962, wg umowy miał pokryć dachówką ceramiczną prosty dach dwuspadowy w Radzyminie o pow. ok. 190m2 w terminie 25.6.2008 do 1.08.2008 wziął zaliczki na materiały 8.000 zł i na wykonawstwo 8.500 zł, trochę pogrzebał, wykonał ok. 70% prac w jakości nie nadającej się na oborę (jak to stwierdził inny dekarz)- i zniknął. Po prostu nie tyle partacz, ile raczej oszust, bo z wykonanych prac wynika, że nie zna się na dekarstwie. Błędy- m.in. nierówny poziom dachu, złe odstępy łat i kontrłat, tragicznej jakości obróbki blacharskie (brak własnych narzędzi!!), woda będzie omijać rynny, za duże odstępy w mocowaniu rynien, rynny ułożone w sinusoidę itp. 
ostrzegam innych tym bardziej, że zna się na wszystkich pracach budowlanych (vide wydania internetowe książek telefonicznych PKT i inne informatory,

----------


## gośka57

No to do góry   :cool:

----------


## BOHO

> Ostatnie pismo :
> 
> [i]Panie Dec,
> Przeprowadził Pan ze mną dziś (17-04-200 rozmowę, w której raczył Pan użyć stwierdzenia „ to ja tam jutro przyjadę i to rozpierdolę”. Po wygłoszeniu podniesionym głosem tej kwestii rozłączył się Pan, nie dając mi dojść do słowa. 
> Niestety nie miałam szansy zapytać, co miał Pan na myśli? Nie jestem pewna czy chodzi Panu o pustaki Max (2 palety), które pozostawił Pana kierowca na naszej działce, czy chodzi Panu o nasz budynek, czy też o inne  ruchomości/nieruchomości znajdujące się na naszej działce. 
> W związku z tym informuję Pana, iż nie wyrażam zgody na to, aby przebywał Pan na naszej działce bez naszej wiedzy, ani tym bardziej cokolwiek niszczył (nawet jeśli są to pańskie pustaki).


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

super napisane! sam chyba bym tego lepiej nie wymyślił....   :cool:  

a może się przesłyszałaś i gość krzyknął "i się rozpierdolę" ? ? ?  

taki akt rozpaczy dostawcy, gdy nie może zaspokoić klienta...   :Lol:

----------


## ElektrycznaOwca

> Unikać a wręcz nie kontaktować się z firmą krzak PPHU TYMON z MSZCZONOWA   , nie solidny i nie dotrzymuje terminów , pracownicy nie ubezpieczeni , duża rotacja , pomimo podpisania umowy jak wybierze pewną kwotę  ucieka z budowy i nie poprawia , nic na niego nie stoi więc nie można nic zarekwirować na poczet poniesionych strat - przerabiany temat w obecności policji , właścicielem firmy jest jego żona natomiast RUDY MIREK działa z upoważnienia , jak wcześniej wspomniałem pewne powiedzenie :RUDE TO WREDNE I DODAM JESZCZE ŻE PARTACZ.Ogłasza się również na Allegro pod nickiem  mirekG6 , jakie on tam bzdury wypisuje , jego efekty pracy niedługo powklejam .Na tyle beszczelny że moim sąsiadom naopowiadał bzdur , tylko nie pomyślał że jego wizytówką  jest to co u mnie pomurował , kto obejży to nie wierzy że można tak spartolić


Potwierdzam, że Mirosław Gadomski, prowadzący PPHU TYMON, to oszust. Prawomocnym nakazem sądu jest mi winien 4500 zł - sprzedał mi uszkodzony samochód, zatajając usterki (pęknięty blok silnika). Na próby dogadania się reagował wyzwiskami i tekstami "najpierw mnie znajdź". Zmienia miejsce zamieszkania i zameldowania (Warszawa, Tarnobrzeg, teraz Mszczonów), jest ścigany przez komorników za liczne długi, w tym niepłacone alimenty, interesuje się nim również prokuratura za jakieś wyłudzone kredyty. Jego była żona, Renata Gadomska, jest formalną właścicielką jego firmy i wszystkich jego ruchomości, włącznie z kontem Allegro. Oboje generalnie żyją z tego, że naciągają ludzi - wszystko jest zapisane na nią, a przekręty robi on, co oznacza, że nie ma jak się do niego dobrać, choćby z tej racji, że alimenty przy ściąganiu zawsze mają pierwszeństwo - a ich rozwód był fikcyjny, więc cokolwiek się z niego ściągnie, wraca przez nią do niego. 

Szczerze radzę unikać jak ognia, to bezwzględna para chytrych oszustów, którzy orżną was bez mrugnięcia okiem, a potem jeszcze zbluzgają.

----------


## hefalump

> problemem tej firmy moim skromnym zdaniem jest fakt, że nie ma "swojej" stałej ekipy montażowej, może teraz się to już zmieniło, tego nie wiem
> bramy zostały wadliwie zamontowane, krótko mówiąc krzywo, jakby były przekoszone
> nie wiem jak to dokładnie opisać
> obrazowo, z jednej strony mam w poziomie, u góry, cień wpadający np ze słońca , bo jest taka luka 
> nie wspomnę, że zimą wieje jak ch............ a mam ogrzewany garaż, dodam, że nie mały 
> druga brama została zamontowana za wysoko, uszczelka wisi w powietrzu a powinna "opierać się" na gresie
> firma Wadex nie poczuwała się do naprawienia błędów, został w to zaangażowany Hormann i jego serwis
> właściciel firmy życzył sobie dodatkowych opłat za naprawianie błędów po ekipie montażowej, za którą rozumiem był odpowiedzialny
> poza tym ogólnie bardzo niemiły kontakt z Panem W, w przeciwieństwie do jego żony, którą bardzo miło wspominam



Czesc Izat!

Rozumiem, ze Pan W, to inny Pan W niz Pan W Popiel od rekuperatora?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/pan-w-rek...itold%20popiel 
Ja czekam na wyznaczenie rozprawy.....

H

----------


## izat

cześć Hubert  :smile: 
to inny Pan W 
pozdrawiam  :wink:

----------


## leolab

Pan *Edward Czernak* Raszyn-Rybie- kierownik budowy od siedmiu boloeści.
Pewnie wszyscy o tym wiedzą (ja nie wiedziałam), ale nie bierzcie na kier budowy właściciela firmy która buduje Wam dom   :Confused:  
Początki iście bajkowe - milły, smympatyczny Pan, który doradzi i podpowie, ALE.... bardzo szybko zaprzestał odwiedzać naszą budowę, więc jego ekipa (jak się okazało pracująca u niego na czarno) robiła co chciała i jak chciała. 
w końcu wezwałam inspektora nadzoru budowlanego, który wykrył liczne usterki, m.in belki stropu nie mają poduszek betonowych, są oparte tylko na pretach, o więźbie dachowej nie chcę pisać, bo sama mysl o niej wywołuje u mnie napad złości (np. belka nośna nie nie opiera się na NICZYM).
z całego serca nie polecam tego Pana i jego firmy.
sprawa prawdopodobnie będzie miała swój finał w sądzie.

----------


## Blizniak wawa

> Unikać a wręcz nie kontaktować się z firmą krzak PPHU TYMON z MSZCZONOWA   , nie solidny i nie dotrzymuje terminów , pracownicy nie ubezpieczeni , duża rotacja , pomimo podpisania umowy jak wybierze pewną kwotę  ucieka z budowy i nie poprawia , nic na niego nie stoi więc nie można nic zarekwirować na poczet poniesionych strat - przerabiany temat w obecności policji , właścicielem firmy jest jego żona natomiast RUDY MIREK działa z upoważnienia , jak wcześniej wspomniałem pewne powiedzenie :RUDE TO WREDNE I DODAM JESZCZE ŻE PARTACZ.Ogłasza się również na Allegro pod nickiem  mirekG6 , jakie on tam bzdury wypisuje , jego efekty pracy niedługo powklejam .Na tyle beszczelny że moim sąsiadom naopowiadał bzdur , tylko nie pomyślał że jego wizytówką  jest to co u mnie pomurował , kto obejży to nie wierzy że można tak spartolić


W 100% sie z tym zgadzam. Mnie zrobił na ok 20000 zł (uciekł z budowy słuch po nim zaginął) oraz poginęły materiały i narobili duże szkody ( znalazł JELENIA ) może te posty kogoś ochronią przed tym TYPEM Wykończenie domu pod klucz zajęło mu 8 miesięcy i oczywiście nie skończył !!!!!!!!!!!
Bardzo proszę osoby pokrzywdzone przez tego OSOBNIKA o kontakt  ze mną. W jedności siła. Może coś wspólnie wyciśniemy z GADOMSKICH nie wolno nam olewać naszych pieniędzy ciężko zarobionych UCZCIWĄ PRACĄ i pozwolić takim Jak Gadomscy bezkarnie wodzić się za nosy.

----------


## janoush

http://www.emito.net/?q=pl/user/56362

----------


## linda

Witam, 
długo szukałam takiego forum i cieszę się, że w końcu znalazłam. 
Chciałam przestrzec przed panem *MARCINEM SZUSTKIEWICZEM* (lat około 25) oraz jego kolegami! Brak słów! Zamiast pracy imprezy, zamiast dotrzymywania terminów obijanie się, zamiast rzetelnej rozmowy szantaże i zastraszanie!! Trzymajcie się od niego z daleka!

----------


## WaldekZ

> Witam, 
> długo szukałam takiego forum i cieszę się, że w końcu znalazłam. 
> Chciałam przestrzec przed panem *MARCINEM SZUSTKIEWICZEM* (lat około 25) oraz jego kolegami! Brak słów! Zamiast pracy imprezy, zamiast dotrzymywania terminów obijanie się, zamiast rzetelnej rozmowy szantaże i zastraszanie!! Trzymajcie się od niego z daleka!


Ludzie, piszcie z sensem. W jakiej branży człowiek działa, na jakim terenie, co spieprzył?
Przecież taki post jest bezwartościowy, zero informacji, 100% frustracji.

Pozdrowienia
WaldekZ

----------


## magdek

witam,

uwaga na *glazurnika ze skierniewic* pan *Tomek* - niewysoki (ok 170cm) blondyn, ok 40 lat, bardzo niesolidny- nieterminowy, nie odbiera telefonów, beznadziejna współpraca, jego tel. 606-971-486

w razie pytań jestem do dyspozycji

----------


## pati80

> witam,
> 
> pod koniec budowy i ja mam już pewne niemiłe doświadczenia, a mianowicie chciałabym przestrzec przed firmą *Matmar*, która mieści się przy Modlińskiej w Warszawie.
> 
> Firma parkieciarska, wykończeniowa.
> 
> Zamówiłam usługi parkieciarskie w kwietniu, do tej pory leży surowe drzewo na posadzkach.... Na 1/3 położono lakiery, ale niestety na źle oczyszczoną powierzchnię, co oznacza, że mamy zakonserwowane np. pająki, trociny.
> Są jeszcze inne wady,  ale najzabawniejsze jest to, że prawie całość pieniędzy została  zapłacona   :cry: 
> 
> ...


JAKIEŻ SMUTNE SĄ TAKIE POSTY!!!
MOŻE PRZYBLIŻĘ SPRAWĘ!!!
Przypadkowo znalazłam ten post szukając informacji o innej firmie.
Otóż byliśmy z Mężem klientami firmy MATMAR w tym samym czasie, co pani GRAZIA111, i zastanawia mnie jak nieuczciwym człowiekiem można być!!!
Nie zgodzę się z opisem, jaki dodała ów pani na tym forum.
Firma MATMAR od pokoleń (dziadkom, rodzicom, a teraz nam!) wykonuje prace, oraz wykonała wiele prac dla poleconych przez nas znajomych i NIGDY ani my, ani znane nam (korzystające z usług tej firmy) osoby nie podpisałyby się pod wypowiedzią pani grazi111!
Jest to firma szalenie rzetelna i uczciwa.
Należałoby pani GRAZIU111 opowiedzieć historię w prawdziwy sposób, czyli taki, iż to pani nie zapłaciła tej firmie pieniążków (o ile wiem do dnia dzisiejszego!), i to pani postanowiła zapłacić tyle ile uważała za stosowne.
Dlaczego nie obsmarowała pani innych firm, które użerały się z panią miesiącami prosząc o zapłacenia należnych im pieniążków?!?
Uważam, iż klient jak pani powinien znaleźć wpis o sobie na forum "Klient doskonały... i mniej)!
Aż sprawdzę czy takie jest!!!
Tak, więc uważam to forum, za przydatne, aczkolwiek ile z wymienionych tutaj firm jest nieuczciwych, a ile oszukanych przez osoby pokroju pani GRAZI111 pozostaje nam się tylko domyślać!!!
SMUTNE! :(
 :cry:

----------


## Regut1

> Tak, więc uważam to forum, za przydatne, aczkolwiek ile z wymienionych tutaj firm jest nieuczciwych, a ile oszukanych przez osoby pokroju pani GRAZI111 pozostaje nam się tylko domyślać!!!
> SMUTNE!


Nie trzeba się domyślać. Wystarczy spojrzeć ile osób opisało swoje przygody z danym, konkretnym wykonawcą albo dostawcą  Są firmy, które pojawiają się tylko raz w tym wątku są również "stali goscie", z którymi różni  Inwestorzy maja te same problemy. 

Jest też drugi wątek, który dotyczy polecanych i sprawdzonych  wykonawców. Część z tych osób dodatkowo publikuje na forum i stale pomaga ludziom w podjeciu  decyzji zwiazanych z budową domu. 

Tych sprawdzonych i rzetelnych sie poleca, tych nie sprawdzonych raczej nie.
Decyzje na koniec zawsze podejmuje inwestor. 
Jest to na dzień dzisiejszy jeden z niewielu sposobów unikania tzw." pseudochachowców", i zwykłych oszustów, których w okresie koniunktury "do budowlanki" zwabiła wizja  łatwych i szybkich pieniedzy. 

Dobry wykonawca zawsze znajdzie inwestorów z polecenia  i raczej nie przeszkodzi mu w tym forum muratora. Kiepski zawsze bedzie szukał a ostrzeżenie o jego dokonaniach skutecznie utrudni mu łapanie tzw. "Jeleni"

----------


## yamat

ostrzegam wszystkich przd firmą Romax (min z ul Połczyńskiej). zostałem przez nich ordynarnie naciągnięty na kasę. w razie pytań służę szczegółami.

----------


## Nefer

Yamat - chcesz coś napisać - to napisz. Z dwoma postami na koncie jesteś dość mało wiarygodny...wybacz..

----------


## monique_apple

Zapytam, bo również w tym temacie dawaliśmy informację o pewnej nieuczciwej firmie i osobach, ale również założyłem oddzielny temat "BUD-DOM 2000, Sokulska, Sokulski, Kazubek - NIE" i został on wykasowany, wyszukiwarki go odnajdują, niestety pusty. Czy ktoś wie co się dzieje na tym forum? Czy to możliwe aby aktywny temat ktoś usunął? Kiedy ktoś skasuje również i ten temat mimo wszystko pozytywny? Czy należy informację o nieuczciwych praktykach budowlańców umieszczać nie tylko na muratorze lecz również innych serwisach i blogach, nie mówiąc o lepszych serwerach?
Pozdrawiamy moderatora, mamy nadzieję że się odezwie i wyjaśni zaistniałą sytuację.

----------


## yamat

chciałem coś napisać i napisałem-przepraszam, że przez tydzień mam tylko 2 posty-Ty napewno od razu miałaś 200. cóż widać niegodnym...

----------


## kotek999

yamat - nie krytykuj osób które są na tym forum od "wieków" i niejednemu służą pomocą i radą, a uszczypliwości pozostaw na później. Jeżeli hciałbyś kogoś skrytykować (budowlańców, itp.), to każdy chciałby się dowiedzieć dlaczego :smile: 

Jeżli jesteś sfrustrowany wyluzuj - każdy z nas w mniejszym lub w większym stopniu ma problemy z wykonawcami :smile:  :smile: , więc opisz o co "biega"  :smile:  :smile: , a na pewno przestrzegasz innych :smile:  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam cieplutko

----------


## bobbudowlaniec

UWAGA CHAMSTWO PIERWSZA KLASA 

Mak-Bud" Usługi Ogólnobudowlane Marek Golczuk
"Mak-Bud" Usługi Ogólnobudowlane Marek Golczuk
Ożarów, Witosa 8 a, tel. 0 880 784 311OSZUST, OSZUST, OSZUST

----------


## noss

PIOTR SZAJNA
gorąco nie polecam :smile:  porzucił budowę po opłaceniu prostych prac.
wyjątkowo bezczelny cham, początki współpracy w porządku, ale wynikało to tylko z mojej naiwności, koniec to horror, ciągłe oszustwa, naciąganie, narażanie na koszta i wszelkie zło, przestrzegam i doradzam, na priv podaje kontakt
pzdr noss

----------


## vanhalen

> Ponownie Krzysztof Śmietanka
> Niestety i ja padłem ofiarą naciągania. K. Ś przybył z forum muratora, jak pilnie potrzebowałem tynkarza pod roboty elewacyjnych . Bez zastrzeżeń przyjechał, zrobił elewację doradził w kilku sprawach. Nie miałem żadnych uwag. Byłem na tyle zadowolony że umówiłem się z nim na dalsze roboty tym razem tynkarskie i zaczęły sie schody. Poszła zaliczka i od tej pory ilość nieszczęść które spadała na K. Ś była biblijna. Okradli go, samochód mu się zapesuł, dostał ataku alergii, ekipa mu uciekła, zwrot zaliczki poszedł pocztą, żona go wyrzuciła z domu..poprostu tragedia za tragedią. Na początku wierzyłem, ale potem to juz była farsa. Przykro zawieść się w ten sposób na człowieku, który się sprawdził. Obecnie sprawa jest w rękach Radcy Prawnego, który ja poprowadzi.Potrwa to zapewne troszkę, ale trudno. Proszę osoby oszukane przez Pana Ś. o wysłanie do mnie informacji, będzie łatwiej.
> A przy okazji,obecnie buszuje po tym forum pod nickiem: Grzesbudowniczy


ja niestety też zostałem wywalony przez krzysztofa śmietankę. Obecnie sprawa trafiła do sądu ( jest nas czterech). Druga sprawa będzie za stosowanie gróźb karalnych wobec mnie. Jeżel dojdzie do trzeciej rozprawy to ten Regulamin forum: czy na pewno masz dowody, by kogoś tak nazwać? pójdzie siedzieć. Na obecną chwilę, żona ( będąca w ciąży z trzecim dzieckiem) wywaliła go na bruk , jeszcze na koniec okradł ją. Teść (rozmawiałem z nim osobiście) powiedział, że kładzie h*j na tego oszusta i nie chce go znać. Obecnie krzysztof śmietanka jest chyba zadłużony na ok 100 tys szukajągo różni ludzie włącznie z policją. Jeżeli ktoś został oszukany przez tego gościa to chętnie podzielę się z nim moimi informacjami. Oto kilka nr telefonów do OSZUSTA 663702904, 694960096, 517743142. Ostatnio mieszkał w Legionowie na Jana Kazimierza (dokładny adres na priv).

----------


## vanhalen

Zapoznawszy się z Regulaminem mam  dowody, aby krzysztofa śmietankę nazywać OSZUSTEM !!!

----------


## vanhalen

ja osobiście lubię wszystko doprowadzić do końca... ten oszust zwróci mi wszystko co do złotówki... na razie sprzedawał ziemniaki na bazarku w Legionowie... ja mam czas i poczekam. Nie życzę osobiście nikomu kontaktów z krzysztofem śmietanką. Zainteresowanym mogę przesłać jego fotki na priv gdyż może się doczepić do kogoś jako ogon i działać pod innym szyldem
pozdrawiam

----------


## Piątka

ja fotkę na wszelki wypadek poproszę..

----------


## MATMAR

> Napisał grazia111
> 
> witam,
> 
> pod koniec budowy i ja mam już pewne niemiłe doświadczenia, a mianowicie chciałabym przestrzec przed firmą *Matmar*, która mieści się przy Modlińskiej w Warszawie.
> 
> Firma parkieciarska, wykończeniowa.
> 
> Zamówiłam usługi parkieciarskie w kwietniu, do tej pory leży surowe drzewo na posadzkach.... Na 1/3 położono lakiery, ale niestety na źle oczyszczoną powierzchnię, co oznacza, że mamy zakonserwowane np. pająki, trociny.
> ...


Poniżej przedstawiamy dowód na uczciowość Pani grazi!!!
 [/img]

----------


## ElektrycznaOwca

No ale w piśmie jest mowa o firmie Marmar, a nie Matmar...  :wink:

----------


## vanhalen

> UWAGA PPHU TYMON ZNÓW SZUKA JELENIA , aktualnie ogłasza się na allegro pod nickie /pphu tymon/ 
> ucieka z budowy po wybraniu pewnej kwoty i nie odpowiada na korespondencję listowną a tymbardzieJ NA TELEFONY
> napisałnym że CHAMSTWO PIERWSZA KLASA ALE TA POZYCJA JEST JUŻ ZAREZERWOWANA WIĘC CHAMSTWO DRUGA KLASA 
> namiary na oszusta : pphu tymon Grabce Towarzystwo ul. Główna 6 Mszczonowo , tel. aktualny 507969489  bezpośrednio do Rudego Gadomskiego



http://www.allegro.pl/item465497682_...budowlane.html

http://www.allegro.pl/item465571409_..._poddasza.html

http://www.allegro.pl/item465576194_...ki_sufity.html

czy to jest to o czym piszesz?

----------


## izat

Tony, 
zmień nazwę miejscowości
nie Mszczonowo ale MSZCZONÓW

czy ktoś z Was poinformował Allegro o wyczynach tych panów??
może warto, bo jeszcze wielu padnie łupem oszusta

----------


## gośka57

> To napisz, za jakiś czas, czy ta nowa nie robi przypadkiem tego samego...
> No i gratulacje bo w końcu się udało!


Niestety, ta nowa też ma podobną wadę. Wprawdzie woda nie ścieka - tak jak w tamtej - nawet przez całą noc  :ohmy:  , tylko jeszcze przez jakieś 15 min po spłukaniu, ale w efekcie zacieki i tak się robią.   :Evil:  Zdecydowanie odradzam kupno tego modelu

----------


## ElektrycznaOwca

> czy ktoś z Was poinformował Allegro o wyczynach tych panów??
> może warto, bo jeszcze wielu padnie łupem oszusta


Allegro z zasady nie reaguje na takie rzeczy, zresztą w tym przypadku nie ma podstaw - nawet wyrok za oszustwa budowlane nie oznacza zakazu wykonywania usług budowlanych, chyba że tak orzeknie sąd, w co szczerze wątpię.

----------


## adamskim

Witam.
Chciałbym przestrzec wszystkich przed korzystaniem z usług tego Pana. Jest nieterminowy, nierzetelny i nieuczciwy. Remont mojego mieszkania (w wykonaniu tego Pana) trwał 4 miesiące i w tym czasie nic nie zostało skończone. Ściany (te wymurowane) są krzywe poza tym niewiele zostało zrobione. Pracownicy, tj. Pan Gerard i Pan Andrzej przez większość czasu byli "pod wpływem". W mieszkaniu po nich został syf (pety, puszki po piwie). Przykra sprawa iż ww. Pan jest ojcem mojego bliskiego Kolegi - Michała. Poza tym nasz wspólny kolega - Paweł również w tym czasie korzystał z usług Pana Ziomki i również był bardzo rozczarowany.

Pozdrawiam
Michał Adamski

----------


## rpilski

Wszystkim rozważającym wykonanie indywidualnego projektu domu jednorodzinnego nie polecam 

Pracowni architektonicznej Architeka
ul. Wańkowicza 2 lok.141
02-796 Warszawa 

prowadzonej przez małżeństwo Tomasz Kałaska, Katarzyna Kałaska

http://www.budujdom.pl/

Niektóre problemy jakie miałem podczas prac nad projektem:
- nie zapoznali się z warunkami zabudowy przed zaproponowaniem koncepcji
- przed zaproponowaniem koncepcji nie skonsultowali ani jednej rzeczy ze mną - w związku z tym pierwsza wersja ich koncepcji zupełnie nie spełniała moich oczekiwań, (co powiecie na koncepcję domu energooszczędnego, w której garaż zasłania całą południową część domu)
- przez wiele tygodni nie udało mi się zmusić ich do konsultacji rozwiązań z konstruktorem
- nie udało mi się zmusić ich do konsultacji rozwiązań w koncepcji z projektentem instalacji sanitarnych (umowa obejmowała również projekt instalacji sanitarnych)
- podobnie jak jakość przedstawianych koncepcji terminy reakcji pracowni pozostawiały wiele do życzenia  
- w swojej ofercie pracownia określiła koszt projektu konstrukcji na: 2500 PLN, gdy zaproponowałem wykonanie projektu przez innego konstruktora (ponieważ miałem możliwość konsultować z nim rozwiązania na etapie koncepcji) to pracownia zaproponowała mi, że łaskawie może obniżyć należne im wynagrodzenie jedynie o 1000 PLN (zresztą na początku twierdzili że wykluczona jest zmiana konstruktora)

----------


## mikopiko

zmieniłam... ale nie zdanie ..tylko dla swojego własnego i bliskich spokoju   :Wink2:

----------


## emqwadrat

O rany.... od 20stu minut czytam historie i ..... jestem jeszcze bardziej siwy...

Na razie mam szczęście....chociaż...

Napiszę to o czym wszyscy wiedzą chociaż może nie...  :Mad:  

UMOWY. UMOWY i jeszcze raz UMOWY.....ze wszystkimi, ze wszystkimi i jeszcze raz ze wszystkimi..... polecony więc nie trzeba.... i co z tego, że polecony!!!
Nie chce podpisać umowy... niech spada!
W umowach- terminy, wszystkie roboty, zapłata-sposób i termin, KARY, KARY i jeszcze raz KARY......  :Evil:  
Umowy ..... *O DZIEŁO* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ktoś nie oddzwonił w umówionym terminie- niech spada itp...
Żadnych zaliczek!!!!
Zapłaty za wykonane etapy w wysokości 70-80% umówionej ceny- żeby nie uciekli po zrobieniu czegoś intratnego lub jak złapią coś lepszego żebyście mieli kasę na doższego(bo znalezionego na szybko).   :Wink2:  

Na razie działa... może i trafię na "lepszego" ode mnie ale.....

Do tej pory (SSZ) trafiłem na ok 6 tekstów w stylu- "ja nie podpisuję umów u mnie słowo to świętość" - nawet nie próbowałem dalej rozmawiać.... może i któryś był super ale......ja nie zaryzykuję

Życzę wszystkim powodzenia... sobie też   :Wink2:  

Smutne to wszystko....  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Zapłaty za wykonane etapy w wysokości 70-80% umówionej ceny...


Skoro umawiasz się z wykonawcą na wykonanie danej pracy w etapach i rozliczenie za poszczególne etapy, to jak możesz później wypłacać tylko 70-80% umówionej ceny za wykonany etap?   :Roll:  To by oznaczało łamanie przez Ciebie warunków umowy.

Ponad to nie generalizuj, bo nie każdy wykonawca, to ciul.

----------


## emqwadrat

> Napisał emqwadrat
> 
> Zapłaty za wykonane etapy w wysokości 70-80% umówionej ceny...
> 
> 
> Skoro umawiasz się z wykonawcą na wykonanie danej pracy w etapach i rozliczenie za poszczególne etapy, to jak możesz później wypłacać tylko 70-80% umówionej ceny za wykonany etap?   To by oznaczało łamanie przez Ciebie warunków umowy.
> 
> Ponad to nie generalizuj, bo nie każdy wykonawca, to ciul.


Witaj Zbychu... 
1. Nie generalizuję, że każdy wykonawca to ciul....... gdybym tak uważał to bym domu nie budował  :ohmy:  ale to jest moja kasa i moje warunki.... jak komuś nie odpowiadają to nie musi dla mnie robić.....chyba proste  :big tongue:  
2. Umawiam się na:
"Zapłata na wykonany etap robót (zgodnie z załącznikiem nr 1) nastąpi w terminie do trzech dni roboczych od przyjęcia robót przez inwestora lub kierownika budowy w wysokości 70% ustalonej ceny za dany etap robót (zgodnie z załącznikiem 2). Pozostałe 30% zapłaty nastąpi po wykonaniu kolejnego etapu robót (zgodnie z załącznikiem nr1)."
Taki rodzaj zapłaty jest w umowie
Mi akurat wyszło 70%...trochę   :big grin:   korzystnie dla mnie.... ale myślę, że 85-90% będzie równie mobilizujące....  :Wink2:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Napisał _ZBYCH_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał emqwadrat
> 
> ...


Witaj   :smile: 

To, że jedna ekipa (od stanu surowego) przystała na Twoje warunki, nie znaczy, że z każdą ekipą się tak Tobie uda. Ja jako inwestor i wykonawca, znam temat z każdej strony.
Postaw się po drugiej stronie. Czy jako wykonawca miałbyś gwarancję, że trafisz na uczciwego inwestora, który jeśli prawidłowo wykonasz swoją pracę, to wypłaci Tobie zatrzymane wcześniej pieniądze i nie będzie kombinował i szukał dziury w całym, żeby tylko Ciebie wystawić? 
Oczywiście tak, jak napisałeś, to jest Twoja kasa i Twoje warunki. 
Sądzę jednak, że życie szybko zweryfikuje Twoje podejście do tematu. 
Ja zbudowałem już dwa domy, wiec coś wiem na ten temat. Ty jesteś dopiero na początku drogi. Pogadamy, jak skończysz   :cool: 

Szczerze życzę powodzenia.

----------


## emqwadrat

> Napisał emqwadrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał _ZBYCH_
> 
> ...


Zbychu, Ty masz swoje doświadczenia, ja swoje...  :big tongue:  tylko co tu Twoje a co moje...  :Wink2:  
Takie same umowy stosowalem w kapitalnym remoncie mieszkań....też działało...może mam szczęcie  :Wink2:  

Jesteś pewny, że podpisałem dopiero jedną umowę...  :Wink2:  

Czy jako wykonawca miałbym gwarancję.....oczywiście, że nie i dlatego mowa o zaakceptowaniu robót przez "....inwestora lub kierownika robót..." tłumaczę jasno i wyraźnie o co chodzi i jak na razie wyszło dwa razy (dwie umowy- na luty) przy aktualnej budowie.

Nie piszę, że to jest jedyny słuszny sposób/rodzaj umowy/czy jak tam to zwać.... podaję swój przykład który jak na razie działa..... 
Ktoś napisał, że sąd to ostateczność i z tym się w 100% zgadzam. 
Ale, wydaje mi się, że takie postawienie sprawy raczej odstraszy cwaniaczków.... jak napisałem wcześniej, może też stracę dobrego wykonawcę... no ale cóż...  :oops:  

Zbudowałeś dwa domy......więc potwierdzisz, że kolejne roboty są już raczej jednoetapowe....elektryka, woda i ogrzewanie, parkiet, okna itp, itd więc ten rodzaj płatności już nie będzie wchodził w rachubę....

Ale zbecydowanie polecam wszystkim sprobować wprowadzić w umowę ten rodzaj płatności z tym,że z jasnym wyjasnieniem dlaczego i o co chodzi.... u mnie zadziałało..... czy wszędzie zadziała....??????????

Zadowolone muszą być dwie strony....wtedy wszystko działa ok.....tak ja myślę.

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:  

PS Ale się pomądrzyłem....  :Wink2:

----------


## emqwadrat

Tak poczytałem jeszcze raz nasze posty i tak na prawdę to chyba się zgadzamy ze sobą....... proponuję nie zamęczać naszą dyskusją  "poszukujących oszustow"....

POWODZENIA DLA WSZYSTKICH

Mam nadzieje, że nigdy nie będę chciał tutaj nikogo zamieszczać...  :Wink2:

----------


## bolek2323

chciałbym ostrzec wszystkich przed niejakim Wojciechem Lipińskim, który poleca swoje usługi na tym forum, ewentualnie ktoś poleca jego (Bobik12) i podaje coraz to nowe numery telefonów - ostatni 798865411, wcześniej 504179650 i kilka innych.  Pan Lipiński działa w Warszawie, Ząbkach i okolicach. Ostatnio zaczynał budowę w Markach. Jak twierdzi buduje domy od podstaw - pod klucz, robi i zna się na wszystkim. Pobodno kilka domów już wybudował, co oczywiście jest bardzo wątpliwe. Na początku Pan jest bardzo miły, twierdzi, że na wszystkie prace wystawia faktury VAT, daje gwarancje, a rozliczenie następuje dopiero po zakończeniu robót. Nie interesują go ani zaliczki, ani zapłaty za część wykonanej pracy. Wydawałoby się, że wykowanwca doskonały. "Jazda" zaczyna się, jak ekipa wkracza do pracy. Zaczyna się chlew na budowie, materiał jest niszczony w conajmniej  w 40%, część ginie i zaczyna się prośba o wypłatę dla pracowników. Potem robota albo nie idzie w ogóle, albo idzie, ale na innej budowie, następnie okazuje się, że nic nie trzyma pionów, poziomów. Okazuje się nagle, że Pan Lipiński nie zna się w ogóle na robocie, a jego ludzie robią to po raz pierwszy...
Nastepnie ekipa życzy sobie całej forsy za nieskończoną robotę, a potem oczywiście znika. 
Dlatego ostrzegam wszystkich przed tym Panem, nawet jeśli chcecie podpisać z nim umowę. Szkoda materiału, czasu i nerwów....

----------


## Gasol

Michał Śledź - hydraulik. Odradzam korzystanie z jego usług. Działa głównie na terenie południowej prawobrzeżnej Warszawy. Miał wykonać pełną instalację hydrauliczną w moim domu. Po wykonaniu części prac, za które w pełni zapłaciłem nagle przestał odbierać telefony. 

Udało mi się dowiedzieć od jego ojca, że przyczyną ignorowania moich prób nawiązania z nim kontaktu jest opinia o mnie wystawiona przez człowieka, który miał zbudować mój dom pod klucz. Człowiek ten, reprezentujący firmę TAAG (wątek o niej jest do odszukania na forum), pod pretekstem rzekomego nie zapłacenia za wykonane prace opuścił budowę. Sprawa z nim ciągnie się od lutego 2008. Do tej pory, mimo wielokrotnych próśb i pomocy prawnej nie otrzymałem od TAAGa rozliczenia stanu budowy. Z moich wyliczeń wynika, że TAAG jest mi dłużny około 9 tysięcy złotych. Dla ciekawostki podam, że TAAG przedstawił bezpośrednio po wyjściu z budowy rozliczenie, w którym żądał wpłaty ponad 7 tysięcy złotych! Od momentu, gdy pokazałem błędy w rozliczeniu, TAAG przestał odpowiadać na moje pisma. Człowiek reprezentujący firmę TAAG to Bolesław Tarczykowski. Uważam go za oszusta.

Wracając do Michała Śledzia, to mimo moich wyjaśnień odnośnie pomówienia przez Bolesława Tarczykowskiego i mojej gotowości przedstawienia zgromadzonych dokumentów sprawy, odmówił powrotu do pracy. Tym samym wpakował mnie w duży kłopot, bo hydraulicy, którzy oglądali stan instalacji, kręcili głowami i nie mieli ochoty podjąć się jej dokończenia. Dlatego należy mu się wystawienie złej opinii w celu ostrzeżenia innych klientów,

----------


## Regut1

Myślę, że nie ma co się spierać. Uczciwi Wykonawcy i Inwestorzy jadą na jednym wózku. Ci nieuczciwi również tylko na innym.  Zakres "plastyczności" inwestora i wykonawcy determinuje rynek. Dotąd był to rynek wykonawcy, obecnie zaczyna się to lekko normalizować. Oczywiście z korzyścią dla tych firm które robotę biorą z tzw. „polecenia”.
Proponuje zauważyć,  że nie ma złotego środka. Nieuczciwy wykonawca podpisze praktycznie każdą umowę bo i tak nie będzie miał zamiaru jej wykonać. Chce złapać zamówienie i będzie pracował do pierwszej zaliczki lub na zasadzie „a może się uda zrobić”.  Uczciwy będzie  analizował każdy zapis, bo za chwile będzie go musiał wykonywać za ustalone wynagrodzenie. Miałem doświadczenia z jednymi typami ludzi  (opisywany w tym wątku Pieńkowski) oraz z solidnymi fachowcami (też opisywani, z tym że polecałem ich w grupie, jako solidnych  i rzetelnych)  

Uczciwi wykonawcy nie mają czego szukać w tym wątku i nie ma sensu się spierać, gdyż to co jest tu napisane ich nie dotyczy.
Mam świadomość, że są różni inwestorzy  piszą na forum podobnie, jak są różni wykonawcy (jedni i drudzy w przeważającej większość uczciwi i rzetelni). Ale przy brakach wymiaru sprawiedliwości i przewlekłości postępowań, wymiana informacji pomiędzy inwestorami indywidualnymi jest jedyną formą uniknięcia bardzo dużych kłopotów i w pewien sposób oddzielenia   tych nieuczciwych i niesolidnych (najczęściej znacznie zaniżają stawki za robociznę i robią nieuczciwą konkurencje), od tych którzy robotę wykonują solidnie.
Dlatego proponuje nie spierać się w tym wątku o zasady gdyż NIE DOTYCZY ON SOLIDNYCH WYKONAWCÓW, a jest formą  obrony przed tymi nieuczciwymi. O ile ZBYCH-owi  będącemu fachowcem w branży budowlanej łatwiej jest wybrać wykonawców o tyle wśród innych inwestorów jest masa ludzi młodych i niedoświadczonych, z których robi się jeleni za ich ciężko spłacane  pieniądze.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## cerek

Ostrzegam przed korzystaniem z usług firmy BT-System Tomasz Zieliński.
W/w osobnik to partacz i złodziej, który przez ponad rok partaczył wykończenie mojego domu, wykonując jedną rzecz niszczył przy okazji inne np. szlifując ściany gipsowe na poddaszu porysował okna dachowe, itp. Nie dotrzymał żadnych ustalonych terminów zakończenia prac, okazało się, że to taksówkarz, który w nocy jeździ taryfą, a potem odsypia do południa i do pracy przychodzi po południu na 3 godziny, albo wcale jak mu się nie chce.
Na koniec ukradł mi dziennik budowy i za jego zwrot domaga się pieniędzy za prace, których nie wykonał.

----------


## salmon969

Kto zna lub miał do czynienia z firmą BUD-DOM Krzysztof Grabczyński adres to Słubice , Studzieniec 43 działa na terenie Leszna i okolic , Babice .
Facet średniego wzrostu ok 50 lat ze sporym mięśniem piwnym.

----------


## Magda i Michał

Ja też mam mieszane odczucia co do tej firmy.

Tak sam, jak u *izat*, najpierw rozmowa z Panem W.P. przebiegała miło i pospieszał nas co do terminu zamówienia. Chcieliśmy montować okna koło połowy listopada i zaczęliśmy robić rozeznanie na początku września. A że na urlop jechaliśmy od 1 października, chcieliśmy mieć do tego czasu kwestię załatwioną.
Jedną z rzeczy, które nas przekonały, był kolor okien, gdzie mało która firma miała na swoim stanie.
Umowa podpisana, zaliczka zapłacona. Przewidywany termin montażu - połowa listopada.
Pan oczywiście do mnie dzwonił próbując jeszcze namówić na bramę, teraz jak czytam, to cieszę się, że byliśmy zdecydowani na Normstahla, a on nie miał ich w swojej ofercie.
Nagle ok. 20 października dzwoni Pan W. i mówi, że 30-ego chciałby montować okna. Na pytanie jakiego miesiąca, odpowiada, że października. Trochę mnie wkurzył, bo od początku była mowa o drugiej połowie listopada, gdyż od 2 listopada dopiero miała wchodzić ekipa od dachu. Bardzo się Panu nie podobało, że kompletnie się na to nie zgodziłam i już nie robił się taki miły.
Zaczął straszyć, że idzie zima.. mrozy i może on wtedy nie będzie mógł montować okien - ze spokojem stwierdziłam, że ja mam czas i mogę poczekać na kilka dni ciepłych, że mi się aż tak nie spieszy z montażem.
Oczywiście trzeba zapłacić za okna, bo on ma do rozliczenia faktury... itd...
Bez zobaczenia okien, nie chciałam za nie płacić.
Po kilku dniach dzwoni do mnie Pan W. i mówi, że ma dla mnie termin montażu okien: 20 listopada. Mi za bardzo termin nie pasował, więc mówię kilka dni do przodu, albo do tyłu... bo akurat mam wyjazd i nie będzie komu przypilnować ekipy. Pan twardo, że nie ma innych wolnych terminów... czym wkurzył mnie bardzo...
Było miło do czasu kiedy dostał pieniądze... a później zaczyna dyrygować i chce klienta rozstawiać po katach... 
kolejny termin to może jakiś w grudniu.. ale w listopadzie to już jest za późno i nie ma możliwości..
Kwestia pozostała otwarta...  za okna też jeszcze nie zapłaciliśmy.
Mieliśmy podjechać obejrzeć okna i omówić kwestię montażu.
Zajechaliśmy do niego.. ja dość nabuzowana i gotowa walczyć o swoje.. małż też zły, ale bardziej opanowany i to on miał rozmawiać z Panem W. Samochód stał przed domem, jednak w biurze przyjęła nas jego żona. Bardzo miła z resztą, pokazała okna... obejrzeliśmy.. ładne :smile:  (chociaż to poprawiło mi humor) i chciałam przejść do omawiania montażu z mężem... Mąż był, ale właśnie miał jakieś sprawy i do nas nie zejdzie (co za tchórz!! najpierw namiesza, a jak coś trzeba prostować, to wystawia żonę). Terminy też nagle się znalazły.. i w następnym tygodniu i jeszcze w następnymi. 
Fakt faktem, zdecydowaliśmy się na termin zaproponowany pierwotnie,gdyż mój kierownik budowy (tata), który akurat miał urlop, zgodził się przypilnować ekipę pod naszą nieobecność. Gdyby nie jego urlop, to nie wiem jak by to wyglądało...

Co do okien, to się nie wypowiem, bo za krótko jeszcze je mam. 
Natomiast co do firmy... będę się baaaardzo długo zastanawiała przed kolejnym zakupem czegokolwiek u nich... choć mają jeszcze dużo rzeczy, które mnie interesują....

----------


## Zonzi

Po raz kolejny mam niemile wrazenie ze czesc fachowcow udzielajacych sie na forum trafiaja tu tylko w celu zlapania klienta. Rzuca sie kilka porad i juz mozna przebierac w klientach i zleceniach. 

Dzisiaj na czarna liste trafia znany forumowiczom* Pan Romuald Konieczko - Rom-Kom.* Umawialem sie na ocieplenie poddasza poltora miesiąca wcześniej. Mialem 3 inne ekipy, ktore mogly zrobic ocieplenie poddasza wczesniej ale zdecydowalem sie poczekac -  naiwnie wierzac w szybkie i sprawne wykonanie roboty. Pan Konieczko byl u mnie na wizji lokalnej przed podjeciem sie pracy. 

Mial zaczac prace od poniedzialku a w tygodniu zostawic rzeczy. Dzisiaj sie dowiedzialem , ze owszem *pojawil sie w tygodniu  ale porozmawial z glazurnikami i znikl*. 

*Nie otrzymalem zadnej informacji, ze sa jakies problemy,* ze  zrezygnowal z roboty dopiero po kontakcie przez forum otrzymalem informacje, ze nie odpowiaadaja warunki pracy na budowie* mimo tego ze wczesniej wiedzial jaki jest stan*. Do tego stwierdzil ze nie moze ryzykowac kontaktu pracownika z ludzmi ktorzy pija - porozrzucane puszki i won alkoholu od glazurnikow - nie wnikam co robia po pracy. 

Coz gdybym mial ocieplone poddasze wczesniej pewnie prysznic i wanna z jacuzzi by juz byla  :Evil:  . Ogrzewanie elektryczne ktore chodzi od miesiaca i grzeje powietrze, pokoj wylozony glazura, wynajety toi toi i woda z studni sa dla tego Pana niewystarczajace. 

Podsumowujac  mam miesiac opoznienia w ocieplaniu, glazurnicy czekali zeby zaczac lazienki jak tylko beda ocieplone i musze szukac ekipy na juz a materialy na ocieplenie przyjda w poniedzialek... Nie neguje fachowosci Pana  
Konieczki bo nie mialem niestety okazji tego uswiadzyc ale po raz kolejny motto forum - spisac umowe sie powtarza. 

@#%%%$

----------


## Rom-Kon

Oto treść wiadomości wysłanej przez forum:



> Witam.
> 
> Bardzo mi przykro ale niestety nie mogę podjąć u Pana pracy. Przyczyna dosyć prozaiczna... nie widzę możliwości zamieszkania i sprawnego wykonania zlecenia. W czwartek byłem na budowie z pracownikiem i narzędziami i się załamaliśmy... od progu przywitał nas odór trawionego alkoholu i poniewierające się butelki i puszki po różnych trunkach. Z obawy o sprzęt i morale pracowników nie zdecydowałem się na rozładunek samochodu. Mój pracownik stwierdził że w takich warunkach pracować się nie da i zagroził że odejdzie i sam będę u Pana pracować. Równocześnie na pewno wystąpiłby konflikt pracy z płytkarzami - wzajemne przeszkadzanie sobie w pracy. Dodatkowo brak kanalizacji uniemożliwia podłączenie WC i zarazem brak możliwości codziennego mycia się w zainstalowanym przeze mnie brodziku. Sprawny węzeł sanitarny jest podstawą do naszego wejścia na robotę. Przy wełnie mineralnej musimy się codziennie dokładnie myć a czasem nawet 2 razy dziennie... i tu właśnie mój pracownik się mocno zbulwersował że nie zapewniłem tego (niestety musiałem przyznać mu rację). Przykro mi że postawiłem Pana w takiej sytuacji... mój błąd że wcześniej nie przyjechałem sprawdzić jak ma się sytuacja ale miałem dużo pracy i chciałem jak najszybciej wejść na Pana budowę. Teraz wszedłem na budowę którą miałem umówioną na luty... szybko Inwestora ściągałem z pracy by móc rozładować samochód z narzędzi... Jeszcze raz Pana przepraszam że tak postąpiłem - pierwszy raz w ciągu 10 lat mojej pracy "na swoim" zaistniała taka sytuacja. Gdybym inaczej postąpił straciłbym dobrego fachowca i został sam z pomocnikiem i niestety i tak zawaliłbym robotę... Przez brak dobrych pracowników w tym roku już prawie zbankrutowałem i nie stać mnie na popełnienie następnych takich błędów.
> 
> Telefonu nie odbierałem bo został u mojej matki - po prostu zapomniałem go i dopiero jutro około południa podjadę go zabrać. Do tego czasu niestety jestem pozbawiony możliwości kontaktu telefonicznego
> 
> Jeszcze raz przepraszam za zaistniałą sytuację.
> 
> Romuald Konieczka


Nie jest to żadne usprawiedliwienie tylko wyjaśnienie.

Przy pierwszym uzgadnianiu była mowa że podstawowym warunkiem wejścia na robotę jest sprawna kanalizacja! Na to było chyba 1,5 miesiąca czasu i miała być na nasze wejście... Już nie jeden raz odmówiłem wejścia na robotę ze względu na brak kanalizacji. Wiem - ja jako wykonawca mam dotrzymywać umów... inwestorów to nie dotyczy. Teraz jestem na "lepszej" robocie bo zrezygnowałem z 250m2 na konto 180m2, mam z domu o około 30km dalej i przejazd przez Warszawę... straciłem dobrego klienta (Zonzi`ego) a wybrałem klienta który spokojnie mógł czekać na mnie nawet do wiosny... po tej robocie nie mam żadnych innych umówionych na przyszły rok. I jeszcze jedno - zaryzykowałem obrzuceniem g... na forum (nie twierdzę że nie słuszne!). Wiem że nie powinno się tak robić ale zostałem postawiony w sytuacji bez wyjścia a już w tym roku prawie zbankrutowałem i stanęło przede mną widmo pracy "u kogoś" na godzinówce.

Panie Tomaszu wiem jak to boli bo w zeszłym roku sam znalazłem się w takiej sytuacji... miałem wejść na duże poddasze (przeszło 200m2) więc odmawiałem inne roboty... w grudniu (pierwszy tydzień) w poniedziałek miałem wyjechać a w sobotę dowiedziałem się że inwestor zrezygnował ze mnie... no i na święta zostałem bez pracy.

Panie Tomaszu - proszę zrozumieć że w pierwszej kolejności muszę zadbać o moje interesy, w drugiej kolejności o interesy moich pracowników a dopiero na trzecim miejscu jest interes klienta-inwestora... przykre to ale takie są realia...

...nie jest to próba "wybielenia się" bo to naprawdę było zagranie poniżej pasa (oczywiście z mojej strony)... jest to próba wyjaśnienia co mną kierowało że tak a nie inaczej postąpiłem...

Jeszcze raz chcę publicznie przeprosić p.Tomasza.

----------


## hanejek

U nas też okna są już wstawione.
Ładny Gebauer  :wink: 
Co do Wadexu, to potwierdzam poprzednie opinie. Pan WP nie bardzo lubi klientów, choć się stara   :Roll:  Też było momentami nieprzyjemnie, ale sobie poradziliśmy   :Wink2:  
To firma dla odważnych i świadomych konsumentów.   :Lol:  
Uważam, że firmą powinna zajmować się zajmować wyłącznie Pani P.   :Wink2:  
Nas przekonała cena. Decyzji nie żałuję.
Polecam twardo negocjować warunki.

----------


## Regut1

[quote="Rom-Kon"]Oto treść wiadomości wysłanej przez forum:



> Witam.
> ........................
> W czwartek byłem na budowie z pracownikiem i narzędziami i się załamaliśmy... od progu przywitał nas odór trawionego alkoholu i poniewierające się butelki i puszki po różnych trunkach. Z obawy o sprzęt i morale pracowników nie zdecydowałem się na rozładunek samochodu. Mój pracownik stwierdził że w takich warunkach pracować się nie da i zagroził że odejdzie i sam będę u Pana pracować. Równocześnie na pewno wystąpiłby konflikt pracy z płytkarzami - wzajemne przeszkadzanie sobie w pracy. Dodatkowo brak kanalizacji uniemożliwia podłączenie WC i zarazem brak możliwości codziennego mycia się w zainstalowanym przeze mnie brodziku. Sprawny węzeł sanitarny jest podstawą do naszego wejścia na robotę. Przy wełnie mineralnej musimy się codziennie dokładnie myć a czasem nawet 2 razy dziennie... i tu właśnie mój pracownik się mocno zbulwersował że nie zapewniłem tego (niestety musiałem przyznać mu rację). Przykro mi że postawiłem Pana w takiej sytuacji... mój błąd że wcześniej nie przyjechałem sprawdzić jak ma się sytuacja ale miałem dużo pracy i chciałem jak najszybciej wejść na Pana budowę. 
> ..................................................  ..............
> Telefonu nie odbierałem bo został u mojej matki - po prostu zapomniałem go i dopiero jutro około południa podjadę go zabrać. Do tego czasu niestety jestem pozbawiony możliwości kontaktu telefonicznego
> ..................................................  ..............
> 
> Romuald Konieczka


Nie chcę wchodzic miedzy "wódkę, a zakąskę" ale  jednego na budowie juz sie nauczyłem. Jak sie chce robotę zrobić to sie ją zawsze zrobi i dogada. Jak się nie chę to  ".......... i rąbek u spódnicy przeszkadza" a na wykonawcę spadają wszelkie "plagi egipskie". Telefony głuchną, samochody się psują, internet zawodzi  o  trosce o "morale pracowników" nawet nie wspomnę. Najgorzej przy tym, że inwestor po takiej nauczce każdego wykonawcę traktuje przez pryzmat zachowań poprzednika.

To że robotą nie doszła do skutku mozę byc pozytywem dla ZONZI - mniejsze nerwy później przy odbiorze. Z reguły jeżeli coś źle sie zaczyna to równeiż źle się kończy.

----------


## Rom-Kon

...gdy się bardzo chce pracować to można nawet tak spać jak murarze:




...do mycia potrzebowali 1(słownie: jednego) wiaderka ciepłej wody dziennie. Oczywiście spali w opakowaniu...

I stąd bierze się obraz polskiego budowlańca: brudny, cuchnący niedomytek, zachlany w 4d..., całkowicie odporny na przyswajanie wiedzy itp. 
Moją taką prywatną ambicją jest zmienić trochę ten wizerunek ale niestety czasem zderzam się murem stereotypów inwestora i niestety wtedy wychodzę na tego najgorszego. A ja po prostu jeszcze  mam troszkę szacunku dla samego siebie.

Ja moim pracownikom (i sobie) zapewniam spanie na materacach pneumatycznych, nowe kołdry, pościele, telewizor, DVD, pełne wyposażenie kuchni... można zrobić obiad jak w domu. Wymagam zachowania higieny osobistej - żadnego smrodu! no i najgorsze... całkowity brak alkoholu!
Nie toleruje tępych i odpornych na wiedzę. ...i dlatego zmagam się z ciągłym niedoborem pracowników a jak już kogoś złapie to muszę go utrzymać zapewniając godziwe warunki życia - bo nie zawsze pieniądz jest na pierwszym miejscu.

----------


## Regut1

.


> Moją taką prywatną ambicją jest zmienić trochę ten wizerunek ale niestety czasem zderzam się murem stereotypów inwestora i niestety wtedy wychodzę na tego najgorszego. A ja po prostu jeszcze  mam troszkę szacunku dla samego siebie.


Bardzo szanuje ludzi, którzy mają ambicje i szanują również siebie ( mam nadzieje że nie  tylko siebie  :wink:  Właśnie po to jest telefon, internet i w ostatecznosci samochód żeby podjechać i się dogadać zwłasza jeżeli chce sie wykonać robotę za umówione wynagrodzenie.    Informacja o braku możliwości kontaktu z uwagi na zostawiony telefon jest mało poważna biorąc pod uwagę człowieka z tak dużymi aspiracjami dotyczacymi zmany wizerunku całej branży o mentalnosci inwestorów nawet nie wspominajac  :wink: 

Prosże mi nie mieć tego za złe ale pozostanę przy swoim zdaniu, wyrazonym we wcześniejszym poście

Pozdrawiam

----------


## otwin

Krzysztof Firlej 
Przedsiębiorstwo B.H.U. 
11-520 Ryn 
ul. Kościuszki 18 
Drodzy Inwestorzy 
Szczególnie przestrzegam przed zbyt pochopnym podpisaniem umowy z w/w "fachowcem" 
Podpisałem z nim umowę na budowę pod klucz. 
Przysłał brygadę pijaków, partaczy wyjątkowych (pełna dokumentacja foto). 
Nabrał zaliczek w pokaźnych sumach i najzwyczajniej w świecie uciekł wraz ze wszystkimi dokumentami (projekt, dziennik budowy). 
W małej społeczności, w której mieszkam świecę oczami bo gdzie nie pójdę (np. składy budowlane) to sie okazuje, że winien jest ogromne sumy pieniędzy. 
Sprawa jest od dawna w prokuraturze oraz sądzie cywilnym, ale ten gość nic sobie z tego nie robi. 
Poluje w tych sektorach: 
http://ale.gratka.pl/ogloszenie/6106...onczenia.html# 
http://ale.gratka.pl/ogloszenie/1712...zowieckie.html 
Kto się zastanawia nad tymi nad wyraz atrakcyjnymi ofertami ma już gotową odpowiedź, gdzie tkwi tajemnica sukcesu tej firmy

----------


## Dawid Dąbek

:Confused:

----------


## Dawid Dąbek

Witam jestem właścicielem firmy MAL BUD z Warszawy oczerniać jest łatwo i pisać nieprawde .Człowiek pracuje na swoją opinię całe życie i dlatego postanowiłem się bronić i odpowiedzieć na zarzuty . Co do towarzystwa to umnie nikt nie pije . Pracowaliśmy sumienie bo było co robić poprawialiśmy prawie wszystkie płytki u P .Krzysztofa po ostatniej ekipie  ,szlifowaliśmy wszystkie ściany i sufity bo struktura wałka była strasznie gruba było co robić .Cały czas dochodziły niespodzianki po starej ekipie dlatego też termin się przwsuwal. Co do jakości wszystko było robione przy  halogenach sami z właścicielem odbieraliśmy poszczególne etapy prac i przecież wyplacił mi pieniadze za pierwszy etap prac. A z tego co mi wiadomo od właściciela to wzią inspektora przed ostatnim rozliczeniem i dopiero dostałem reszte gotówki .Co do ilości osób to prawda ,pracowała różna ilość osób w zależności od etapu prac jedna lub trzy ale pracowało też siedem osób. Co do godzin zaczynania pracy  w mojej firmie prace zaczynamy od dziewiatej bo czasy komuny się skączyly .Prace kączyliśmy różnie ale te osiem godzin zawsze byliśmy , pracowalismy w niedziele dwa razy i w soboty jak była potrzeba .Co do kłamstw że ciocia zachorowała że tramwaj się zepsull to leka przesada o ile wiem tramwaje do piaseczna nie dojezdżajom.  Co do sprzętu profesjonalnego to też kłamstwo posiadam dobry sprzęt renomowanych marek mam młoto wiertarli . wyrzynarki wkretarki do plyt i maszyny do plytek bo przecież rękami płytek nie zrywalismy ,nazw nie wymienie bo regulamin zabrania dobry sprzet to połowa mniej pracy .Co do aut to też nie prawda bo posiadam dwa ,przewiozłem materiału na ok siedem tysiecy zł w tym płyty gipsowe worki z klejem profile, płytki i różne ine żeczy .Dlatego niewiem o jaki problem chodziło P .Krzysztofowi przecież na rękach tego nie przyniosłem ani Pan Krzysztow tego nie woził swoim sabbem .Dla tego nie rozumiem o co mu chodziło chyba o złośliwosć z jego strony   :Evil:  do sklepu było osiem kilometrów zresztom kupowałem tam materiały bo P.Krzysztow miał tam rabat siedmio procentowy . A  z tego co pamietam to ubrudziłem kastkę brukowom i P.Krzysztow nie pozwolił nam  wjeżdżać pod jego dom .Myślałem że rostaliśmy się w zgodzie .opuściłem mu za nie dokączone prace dużom kwote po wspólnych ustaleniach .Zostało nam dwa tygodnie pracy ale P,Krzysztow zrezygnował .Co do materiału to jeszcze zostało jak odchodziłem .Co do cen to doreczyłem cenik i wycene prac przed rozpoczeciem prac która została za  akceptowana przez P .Krzysztofa przed rozpoczęciem prac . Zawsze robie wstępnom wycene a jeśli  coś dochodzi w trakcie to rozmawiam  o tym  z inwestorem . Posiadam numery do starych klijetów i nowych którzy są zadowoleni z moich usług . Rozumiem ze remont domu lub mieszkania to nie lada wyzwanie jak i dla wykonawcy i własciciela ale trzeba obiektywnie spojrzeć  na to wszystko  i pisać prawdę .Ja przypadkiem dowiedziałem sie o tej opini przez znajomego i  dlatego odpisałem na te opsurdy  . A   ilu  straciłem potencjalnych klijętów .POZDRAWIAM  Dawid Dąbek   :cry:  właściciel    :cry:

----------


## Nefer

pan GKG pojawił się tu na forum z pierwszym postem i od razu jest to post o złym wykonawcy. Do dziś to również ostatni post.
Dla mnie to nie jest wiarygodna informacja.
Nawet gdyby nie dostał odpwiedzi.
A dostał. Nie nam tu sądzić kto ma rację, kto mówi prawdę, ale wiarygodność ma znaczenie.

----------


## Tomek_J

> umnie nikt nie pije, Pracowaliśmy sumienie, czasy komuny się skączyly, Prace kączyliśmy, nie dojezdżajom, nie prawda, różne ine żeczy, niewiem, sabbem, zresztom, kastkę brukowom, Krzysztow, rostaliśmy się, nie dokączone, dużom, cenik, wstępnom wycene, starych klijetów, te opsurdy


Nie wnikam w wasz spór i nie oceniam jakości wykonanych prac. Ale jakość języka polskiego to warto by jednak poprawić...

----------


## falc0n

> Sławomir Dębski  502 788 561  Ekipa od tynków gipsowych , krzywo, nie równo, biorą kasę i nie kończą, bałagan po nich zostaje !!!! Uciekają na inny  budynek i obiecują dokończyć ..... Telefony nie pomagają. Odradzam.


Witam
Ja mialem podobne doswiadczenie z panem Debskim tylko w kwestji ocieplenia. Robote na 3 dni robia 2 tygodnie, niechlujnie, byle jak. Pod koniec inwestycji zaczynaja inny budynek. Skoczylo sie tak, ze u mnie kiepsko a u sasiada TRAGEDIA!!! A sam Debski "wali" glupa. ODRADZAM

Piaseczno, Iwiczna, Konstancin, Gora Kalwaria ... Cale Piaseczynskie. UWAGA na tego goscia.

----------


## Podkowa

Firma, z która miałam podpisaną umowę, nie dokończyła pracy. Poszukuję rzeczoznawcy, który ocenilby stan wykonania dachu.
Może ktoś ma namiary?
Dziękuję
Podkowa

----------


## owad

Polecam wszystkich  :smile:

----------


## miszuni

Witam

Chciałam WSZYSTKICH OSTRZEC PRZED NIEPROFESJONALNĄ FIRMĄ DACH-MAX Z JÓZEFOWIC K.TARCZYNA. Firma obiecała 6 pracowników, którzy zrobią dach w 7 dni. Firma na dzień dobry miała miesiąc opóźnienia z wejsciem na naszą budowę, a następnie 2 pracowników ( z czego jeden tylko pracował na dachu) robiło dach przez 5 tygodni. Firma usprawiedliwiała się przez cały czas pogodą. Gdyby moja budowa była w innej strefie klimatycznej moze bym im i uwierzyła. Jak przyszło do płatności to zagrozili mi firmą windykacyjną jesli nie zapłacę całości - w sądzie najpewniej bym wygrała, niestety nie mam ochoty od tego zaczynać mojego zamieszkania w nowym domu. O żadnych negocjacjach nie było mowy! Do szanownego właściciela nie dotarło to ze jego pracownicy nie zachowali sie fair. OMIJAJCIE TA FIRME NAJWIĘKSZYM ŁUKIEM JAK TO TYLKO MOZLIWE. 

PS do podwykonawcy dachu nie mam zadnych zastrzerzen - na zyczenie mogę podać jego numer telefonu - bo odwalil kawal dobrej roboty.

----------


## miszuni

Aha i zapomnialam jeszcze wspomnieć o jeszcze jednej groźbie jaka padla pod moim adresem: Pan z którym rozmawialam powiedzial ze jak nie zaplace to ktos przyjdzie i mi dach zdejmie...
Zapewniam: niemiłe doswiadczenie ze współpracy z tą firmą.

----------


## TOMASZQS

Czasami się Wam dziwię drodzy inwestorzy, co to za kryterium przyjmujecie "wpadnie firma , da sześciu ludzi , i dach w tydzień leży" dla mnie dewizą jest " pracuj nawet i miesiąc na danym dachu " aby efekt był zadawalający zarówno mnie, a przede wszystkim inwestora (oczywiście zależy jaki to dach), bo co Wam daje położenie w tydzień ? przy eksploatacji dachu , dla niektórych przez całe dalsze życie...,dla mnie jeśli wykonawca rzuca takie teksty" jo panie wpadniem ekipą ,tydzień czasu i dach leży " to z całym szacunkiem, żaden wykonawca.  szanujący się majster nie robi nigdy na czas ,tylko na efekt swojej pracy, ale to odpowiednio kosztuje. Firmy które mają niższe stawki, łapią kilka, kilkanaście srok za ogon, a poźniej nie odbierają tel. gdyż zwyczajnie się nie wyrabiają. I analogicznie, firma której zależy na dobrej opinii nigdy nie nałapie wszystkich klientów naraz, co innego zapis w grafik na konkretny termin , proszę bardzo ( i to czasem potrafi się zmienić ze względu na warunki pogodowe), ale porządna ekipa powinna o tym informować sama wcześniej, nie zaś wyłączając tel.bo to zwyczajne kręcenie, wiem że takie firmy u nas sa, jest ich coraz więcej, ale niestety dużo takich jak u autorki wątku. Tych się strzeżcie, czego Wam życzę.

----------


## Nefer

Roofdach - zauważ, że często inwestor NIE MA POJĘCIA ile trwa położenie jego dachu. Ale idzie do fachowca i słyszy : Panie ja Panu ten dach w tydzień położę. OK.
Czy to nie jest wprowadzenie w bład ? Ano jest. Inwestor nie musi się na tym znać - ale wykonawca powinien mówić prawdę i podpisywać prawdę w umowach.

Ja też miałam propozycję, że "mnie przeprowadzą do nowego domu w 3 miesiace" (300 mkw) - dla mnie to było podejrzane, więc nie skorzystałam  :smile:  :smile:  Niemniej na pewno ktoś się nabrał - było tu kilka zdjęć  :smile:

----------


## mario1976

> Roofdach - zauważ, że często inwestor NIE MA POJĘCIA ile trwa położenie jego dachu. Ale idzie do fachowca i słyszy : Panie ja Panu ten dach w tydzień położę. OK.
> Czy to nie jest wprowadzenie w bład ? Ano jest. Inwestor nie musi się na tym znać - ale wykonawca powinien mówić prawdę i podpisywać prawdę w umowach.
> 
> Ja też miałam propozycję, że "mnie przeprowadzą do nowego domu w 3 miesiace" (300 mkw) - dla mnie to było podejrzane, więc nie skorzystałam  Niemniej na pewno ktoś się nabrał - było tu kilka zdjęć


Dla mnie czas nie jest jakimkolwiek miernikiem dobrze wykonanej roboty. Mi dach kładła sprawdzona, polecona ekipa. Podpisali umowę, byli terminowi. Ekipa 5 osobowa zautomatyzowana (mieli windy do dachówek). Dach 225m2 troche pokręcony (lukarny, daszki) kładli 4 dni. Bardzo podobny dach znajomemu - znajomego inna ekipa kładła trzy tygodnie. Jemu wstają dachówki gąsiory ma jak fala w czasie sztormu, ciekną mu obróbki. U mnie na chwilę obecną wszystko OK. Jak zapytał ich w czasie roboty czemu tak się wleką powiedzieli, ze robią wolno i dokładnie. "(...) a czasem to są firmy panie co taki dach położą w cztery dni i potem cieknie"   :Wink2:

----------


## Tomek_J

> Czasami się Wam dziwię drodzy inwestorzy, co to za kryterium przyjmujecie "wpadnie firma , da sześciu ludzi , i dach w tydzień leży" dla mnie dewizą jest " pracuj nawet i miesiąc na danym dachu " aby efekt był zadawalający zarówno mnie, a przede wszystkim inwestora (oczywiście zależy jaki to dach), bo co Wam daje położenie w tydzień ?


200 metrów ode mnie buduje się akurat nowy dom. Wykonanie (porządne !) więźby trwało 3 dni, położenie dachówek (prosty dach dwuspadowy) - 2 dni, od jutra obróbki. A liczba lidzi to właśnie tak circa-about 6-ciu. Aż miło popatrzeć, jak komuś tak chałupa rośnie !

----------


## wartownik

> Napisał Tomek_J
> 
> 200 metrów ode mnie buduje się akurat nowy dom. Wykonanie (porządne !) więźby trwało 3 dni, położenie dachówek (prosty dach dwuspadowy) - 2 dni, od jutra obróbki. A liczba lidzi to właśnie tak circa-about 6-ciu. Aż miło popatrzeć, jak komuś tak chałupa rośnie !
> 
> 
> hehe jak w reklamie ale, tak masz racje wielu na ten tekst sie nabierze i beda ciebie pytac o namiar na ciebie


najpierw dachowki a pozniej obrobki ....hmmmm

----------


## Tomek_J

> hehe jak w reklamie ale, tak masz racje wielu na ten tekst sie nabierze i beda ciebie pytac o namiar na ciebie


Chłoooopie !  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  Widać, żeś forumowy neofita !  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  
Nazywasz mnie BUDOWLAŃCEM ? Toż już lepiej by było, żebyś mnie wyzwał od różnych takich synów !  :smile: 

Poczytaj, "miszczu", to, co jest pod linkiem w moim podpisie. I na przyszłość pomyśl 2 razy, zanim coś napiszesz  :smile:

----------


## wingerman

> Nazywasz mnie BUDOWLAŃCEM ? Toż już lepiej by było, żebyś mnie wyzwał od różnych takich synów !


No nie moglem sie powstrzymac.
A co rozumiesz przez slowo budowlaniec i co masz do budowlancow?   :Confused:  


PS. Pytanie retoryczne.

----------


## Tomek_J

> wiesz to, ze ktos cie przerobil to mnie nie dziwi szczegolnie,


Popatrz na opisy w "Wykonawcy..." - to, że tyle wśród budowlańców partaczy oszustów, to cię nie dziwi ? Dlaczego ?... 




> jak oceniasz z "200 metrow" jakosc prac budowlanych. o! i jeszcze je zachwalasz jako perfekcje


Typowe demagogie forumowych budowlańców. Dostrzegasz różnicę między "porządnie" a "perfekcyjnie" ? I w kórym miejscu piszę, że oceniam z 200 metrów, kłamczuszku ?

Nie odpowiadaj, szkoda twego i mojego czasu na ciągnięcie dalej tej rozmowy.

----------


## hipolitt kwass

> 200 metrów ode mnie buduje się akurat nowy dom. Wykonanie (porządne !) więźby trwało 3 dni, położenie dachówek (prosty dach dwuspadowy) - 2 dni, od jutra obróbki. A liczba lidzi to właśnie tak circa-about 6-ciu. Aż miło popatrzeć, jak komuś tak chałupa rośnie !


...za budowe wzieli sie pewnie piekarze..."perfekcyjnie" moga budowac tylko muzycy, i to tez nie wszyscy

----------


## Kanton

yamat jestem ciekawy moze jednak cos napiszesz?

----------


## DOM2008

Drogi kolego bardzo proszę żebyś nie oczerniał ludzi bez podstawnie. Moja firma niema nic wspólnego z niejką PPHU TYMON z Mszczonowa. Bardzo proszę o sprostowanie. Zanim coś napiszesz sprawdź najpierw fakty.
Myślę że moderator powinien zrobić tu pożądek .




> uwaga pphu TYMON znów szuka jelenia którego zrobi na kilka tysięcy zł , tym razem oferuje swoje usługi na Allegro pod nickiem dom2008_2008 , jednak wciąż chodzi o firmę PPHU TYMON.pphu tymon SZEROKO JEST OPISYWANY W DZIALE FORUM MURATORA - CZARNA LISTA WYKONAWCÓW MAZOWIECKIE,
> wykiwał  już trzy osoby mi znane , one też wypowiedziały się o tej firmie .Ludzie szanujcie zdrowie i swoje ciężko zapracowane pieniądze GADOMSKI to oszust i partacz który nie zna się na budowie domów , zresztą zdjęcia z efektów pracy tych partaczy sa widoczne po wpisaniu w wyszukiwarce -pphu tymon , żenada,
> a jak sie robi goraco , Gadomski zarządza ewakuację i zostawia inwestora samego z budową .Wtedy nie odpowiada na korespondencję ani na tel. , i pomimo podpisania umowy i nie wywiązanie się z jej nie chce zwrócić pieniędzy .I oczywiście stały jego teks -ZNAJDZ MNIE .Szlag mnie trafia jak myślę o tym RUDYM GADOMSKIM ZERZE.
>                        OMIJAĆ TO ZERO SZEROKIM ŁUKIEM GRECKIM

----------


## literkas

podciągam

kolejne osoby się zgłaszają   :cry:  

jak długo ci oszuści będą działać?  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

podobno kolejny raz zmienili nazwę firmy  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

czy sprawa na policji ma ciąg dalszy? czy stanęło na niczym?

----------


## gorgyus

jesli jestes dobrze poinformowany ze napewno jest to firma R-future to znalazlem ich na allegro http://www.allegro.pl/show_user_auct...p?uid=11139914

----------


## Adam Wysocki

Szanowni Państwo! 
Zostałem wielokrotnie okłamany i jak do dziś oszukany. 
Towar (dachówka i okna połaciowe) opłaciłem w połowie grudnia 2008, do dziś (3.02.2009) nie otrzymałem. Jestem zwodzony, permanentnie olewany i okłamywany. Wszystkich zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu ze mną, bez problemu mogę uwowodnić, że to niestety nie żart. Firma, która tak postępuje to TECHNOBAU Rafał Wiejak z Warszawy - www.technobau.com.pl. 
Pozdrawiam,
Adam Wysocki
tel. 502 372 044

----------


## Adam Wysocki

... zastraszać, zgłaszać, pisać do nich i na nich pisma, nękać policją, sądami i prokuraturą, aż się bezczelne pasożyty nauczą pracować uczciwie i szanować klientów, z których w końcu żyją... 
Adam W.

----------


## Adam Wysocki

Witam i stanowczo odradzam jakąkolwiek współpracę z firmą TECHNOBAU Rafał Wiejak z Warszawy. 
Firma zajmuje się importem materiałów budowlanych i ponoć jako jedyna współpracuje z wielkim BAU KING AG (www.technobau.com.pl). Warunkiem zakupu jest zapłacenie za cały materiał z góry na podstawie faktury proforma. A potem to już tylko pozostaje się modlić aby pojawił się zakupiony towar. Rafał Wiejak nie dotrzymuje żadnych terminów, standardem jest nie odbieranie telefonów a po udanym połączeniu z innego numeru słychać tylko same kłamstwa. Kłamie zresztą jak z nut, np. hasła o ręcznym przepakowywaniu dachówek w transporcie albo o pomyleniu przez kierowcę Chorzowa z Gorzowem, to doprawdy szczyt bezczelności i pogardy dla inteligencji oszukanego klienta. Zmarnowane dni na działce czekając na rzekomy przyjazd zakupionego prawie dwa miesiące wcześniej towaru. 
Podaję tel, bo nie boję się niczyjej weryfikacji i służę każdą informacją o nieuczciwości tej firmy. 
Pozdrawiam,
Adam Wysocki
tel. 502 372 044

----------


## FlashBack

niezly walek

----------


## iwona311

Tonny_Soprano_ ale Cię ten koleś wkurzyl

----------


## Merka_23

Ja ostrzegam przed ekipą Pana POTRZEBOWSKI D. wykonywał u mnie tynki (podobno buduje też domy - Boze wspólczuje tym ludziom !!!).

----------


## iwona311

Jak tak czytam te posty to odechciało mi się budować.
A jest forum gdzie ludzie polecają dobrych wykonawców? Jestem z Radomia i potrzebuje sprawdzonej ekipy budującej od 0 po dach.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nefer

no pewnie. Poszukaj.

----------


## małożyczliwy

Cóż, gdybym miał cokolwiek robić u siostry to też bym wykonał robotę wzorowo  :smile: 

Pani grzegmon to rodzona siostra pana Piotra, więc cóż się dziwić, że broni i do tego chwali?

----------


## batko lenin

...nieee. Powaga?  :ohmy:

----------


## małożyczliwy

niestety  :sad:  powaga  :sad:  dlatego nie dziwmy się, że tak zaciekle broniła braciszka. ech! długo by opowiadać o jego wyczynach, więc tylko jedno- to wszystko co tu było napisane o P.S. to najszczersza prawda. Wypadałoby tylko jeszcze, żeby wypowiedzieli sie właściciele hurtowni, którym był (jest?) winien kupę kasy

----------


## batko lenin

Jeśli to prawda, no to niezły gips!  :big grin:  Być może to prawda, że kłamstwo ma krótkie nogi...

----------


## fennel

> Natomiast stolarz... to się dopiero był horror... 
> Wracając do tematu szkoda mi więc kiedy się o kimś bardzo żle wypowiada, kogo znam i wiem że dobrze zrobił swoją robotę.


Nie uwazasz, ze Twoj stolarz mogl wykonac u kogos innego super robote, tylko u Ciebie akurat nie? Smiesza mnie takie wypowiedzi, gdzie ktos zaprzecza samemu sobie....

----------


## Depi

Zwyczajowo juz podciągam.

----------


## two_people

Czytając ten cały post aż ciarki przechodzą po plecach....

----------


## ambroma

Mam podobne odczucia, w Technobudzie klient jest intruzem  :cry:  Tak więc lepiej omijać ich szerokim łukiem, może wkrótce to odczują i pójdą po rozum do głowy  :Wink2:

----------


## AskaK

*Biuro A&Z projekt, ul.Bartycka w Warszawie, prowadzi je Anna Wiśniewska.*

Odradzam również współpracującego z tą panią architekta - *Marek Skrzyński.*

Belki stropowe w oknach to najmniejsze zmartwienie.
Na projekcie zagospodarowania działki wrysowali dom *TYŁEM DO DROGI!*Taka drobna pomyłka, nie odróżnili po której stronie działki jest droga, a po której pas prywatnej ziemi. Musimy wstrzymać budowę, bo geodeta nie może wyyczyć budynku bez planu zagospodarowania. Masakra.

----------


## panda

> Jestem z Radomia i potrzebuje sprawdzonej ekipy budującej od 0 po dach.
> Pozdrawiam


Murarzy nie polecę, chyba że masz nadzór 24 godz/dobę.
Natomiast ekipę od więźby i dachu jak najbardziej, tylko ich trzeba dużo wcześniej umówić. Ekipa od ociepleń (wew./zew.) też była sensowna.

----------


## jewrioszka

> -RUDY WIĘC WREDNY


  :Evil:   też jestem ryszawy.

że tez takie łachy innym rudzielcom psują, staram się jak mogę zmienić ten pogląd, ale ten facet mi to strasznie utrudnia.

Tez go nie lubię.   :Confused:  

P.S.

A możę jak go policja dorwie to pozew zbiorowy. (już można, podobno wystarczy 10 osób)

----------


## Depi

Up!

----------


## kgasiorowska

Chcialam przestrzec przed pseudo fachowcami, gdzie szefem jest Mirosław Bondaruk, ktory zachwala sie przed klientem swoimi umiejetnosciami i doswiadczeniem w pracach budowlanych . Ów pan "specjalizuje sie" we wszelkich pracach wykonczeniowych . U nas robil tynki wewnetrzne zacierane kwarcem, gdzie jak okazalo sie szpryce robil z piasku kwarcowego i cementu, a warstwe koncowa juz bez kwarcu. Efekt jest oczywiscie do niczego i w rezultacie jestesmy zmuszeni polozyc gladz, a wcale tego nie planowalismy. Tynk kladli we 4, okolo 500 metrow i zajelo im to 2 miesiace. Papraki jednym slowem. W miedzyczasie byl oczywiscie pogrzeb matki i wyciagniecie od nas forsy z przyrzeczeniem ze wroca i dokoncza. Nie posiadaja swoich narzedzi, o czym informuja dopiero jak zjawia sie na miejscu. Nie mieli betoniarki , ani rusztowan a przyjechali robic tynki. Gdyby nie to ze polecil nam ich ktos ze znajomych to wylecieli by juz na starcie.

----------


## RenataS

ja na razie wkleję kilka zdjęć, jakimi fachowcami są *Piotr Goćkowski i Piotr Baranowski z Lidzbarka*, napiszę więcej dopiero wtedy, jak już odpowiednie urzędy uporają się z nimi 
*tak szpachlują ściany* 
*tak obrabiaja okna* 

*tak obrabiaja parapety* 
*tak układaja płytki* 
*tak szlifują płytki* 
*tak robia sufity podwieszane* 
*tak maluja* 

*płyty GK w ich wykonaniu*

----------


## RenataS

> telefon do US, nic nie da. Trzeba napisać pisemko.
> 
> Tam na gebe nic się nie załatwia - to nie budowa


  :big grin:

----------


## vilemo

od nas pisemek nie chca odbierac..   :Evil:  
ale nie popuscimy

----------


## malka

> od nas pisemek nie chca odbierac..   
> ale nie popuscimy


wysyłaj za zwrotnym potwierdzeniem - wyłącznie Pocztą Polską (dla ewentualnego sadu jest to owód w sprawie)

----------


## RenataS

> Napisał vilemo
> 
> od nas pisemek nie chca odbierac..   
> ale nie popuscimy
> 
> 
> wysyłaj za zwrotnym potwierdzeniem - wyłącznie Pocztą Polską (dla ewentualnego sadu jest to owód w sprawie)


ja niestety nie dysponuję adresem zamieszkania i nie mogę w ten sposób się z nimi komunikować, telefonu nie odbierają, więc pozostały tylko urzędy   :Evil:

----------


## ARTURPAWELLUKASZ

> ja niestety nie dysponuję adresem zamieszkania


 - jak to ? to na umowie , którą podpisałaś z wykonawcą usługi ( oraz na pieczątce firmowej ) nie ma adresu , nipu i regonu firmy ?

----------


## RenataS

> ja niestety nie dysponuję adresem zamieszkania
> 			
> 		
> 
>  - jak to ? to na umowie , którą podpisałaś z wykonawcą usługi ( oraz na pieczątce firmowej ) nie ma adresu , nipu i regonu firmy ?


nie podpisałm umowy   :oops:  
ale dzięki rzecznikowi praw konsumenta już wiem jak zdobyć adres

----------


## korek_kk

Widzę, że w państwie prawa wszystko działa sprawnie
A nieuczciwe firmy tylko zmieniają nazwę i interes się kręci dalej.
Nazwę zmieniają nie, dlatego że wymiar sprawiedliwości ich ściga, tylko, dlatego, że mamy to szczęście, że żyjemy w XXI wieku i dzięki internetowi rozeszła się wieść.
Już wiem dlaczego mamy coraz więcej programów telewizyjnych typu Interwencja, Ekspres Reporterów itp.

----------


## ARTURPAWELLUKASZ

czyli zatrudniając złodzieja i oszusta jesteś zdziwiona , że cię oszukał ? nie rozumiem .....

----------


## Depi

Święte słowa, dlatego trzeba pamiętać nazwiska - DEC, Glinka...

----------


## RenataS

> czyli zatrudniając złodzieja i oszusta jesteś zdziwiona , że cię oszukał ? nie rozumiem .....


skąd takie założenie?

----------


## mattdl

Tak sie zastanawiam jakieś postępy?Policja coś zdziałała?

----------


## jackac

Witam ukrywaja sie teraz pod nazwa PUH R. FUTURE i sprzedaja porotherm na allegro Trzeba uważać !!!!

----------


## marek77

> Napisał Geezer
> 
> TERMOSTYL jako firma handlowa może i jest OK ale ekipy do montażu drzwi aż tryskają bylejakością, chamstwem, nieterminowością.
> 
> Można też zapomnieć o uznaniu reklamacji po uiszczeniu pełnej należności za drzwi !!
> 
> U mnie:
> > źle wmurowali ościeżnicę (drzwi otwierają się teraz o 75-80 stopni zamiast na 90)
> > skrzydło drzwi za 2700 PLN okleili g...nianią cienką folią 
> ...

----------


## evonation

Moze podziele sie moim doswiadczeniem zdobytym po ciezkich bojach z ta cudowna firma.   Zamowilem od nich strop typu teriva, laczna suma 9500zl, tak wiec nie malo nie duzo.  Panie wziely plan domu i wyliczyly wszystko jak mialo byc.

Na dzien dobry dostawa na umowiony dzien (2 tygodnie po oplaceniu zamowienia) sie nie pojawila, bo "ciezarowka im sie zepsula"
Jakby ktos nie wiedzial KS to wielka firma ktora w latach PRL robila towar na pol Polski, do dzisiaj wyglada tak samo, ale maja tylko 1 ciezarowke.   Jak mi pozniej ktos dowiedzial mieli wielu prywaciazy ktorzy czekali tylko na transport, ale KS z chytrosci lub glupoty, pozbyl sie "konkurencji" w celu zajecia tej ogromnej niczy na  rynku.

Tak wiec transport przez "zepsuta ciezarowke" opoznil sie tylko o 1.5 tygodnia, 
na pytanie kiedy bedzie zrobiona, pani (jedna z 5 w biorze) nie miala pojecia, "moze jutro moze za tydzien" nikt nic nie wie...    ..zblizamy sie do PRL'u, narazie malymi kroczkami.  *Towaru nie ma-murarze wyniesli sie na nastepna budowe-2 tygodnie stracone.*

Dostawa towaru tez byla interesujaca, za palety oczywiscie placilem, tak wiec dzieki "dobroci" firmy KS pierwsza dostawa byly pustaki, chialem jak najszybciej zniesc z palet, i przy nastepnej dostawie belek, kierowca by je oddal spowrotem, inaczej musialbym wynajac transport zeby oddac palety, gra nie warta swieczki.  Udalo sie.

Murarze wrocili i zrobili dach, jak sie okazalo panie z biura wyliczyly tylko 1/4 pustakow za duzo.  Dzieki bogu swpaniale panie wziely odpowiedzialnosc za wyliczenie za duzej ilosci pustakow (choc nie bez zastrzezen) i zgodzily sie na zwrot. 
205 pustakow keramzytowych= wynajem przewozu, i zaladowanie tychze pustakow na auto.  
Jestesmy w siedzibie KS, roboty papierkowej jak za... tak wszyscy zgadli PRL.  Godzina -bo nikt nie wie co sie dzieje.  
Nasze auto jest skierowane do skladu pustakow, wchodze do kierownika, (tego typa trzeba by zobaczyc i posluchac, Bareja musialgo poznac  :wink: )  Pytam sie gdzie mam zrzucic pustaki, czy na palety czy na ziemie, a ten do mnie "A gdzie sa palety i co tak szybko, ja musze miec dokumenty!!"  (od glownego biura przed brama do kierownika jest 100 metrow, telefony sa, ale checi brak, tez tez nic nie wie )  Kierownik byl bardzo zirytowany, ja jak IDIOTA jeszcze pukam do tego barana, ale wszystkie pomieszczenia wygladaly jak moje liceum z tychze lat-stare wspomnienia  :wink: )

Od tego momentu nie wytrzymalem, dalem panu werbalnie znac ze to ja jestem  osoba oplacajaca jego pozyczke, prad, gaz i inne.  I to ja jestem tutaj klientem i to ja moge byc nie zadowolony.   Oczywiscie rozladunek takze robilismy sami, nie bylo nikogo kto moglby pomoc, mimo ze kilku chlopa tam bylo.  Pod czujnym okiem mlodej aczkolwiek dosc otylej "sekretarki szefa" rozladowalismy kilka palet pustakow-2 godziny pozniej odzyskalismy pieniazki.


mam swoje lata, ale czegos takiego nie pamietam

w podsumowaniu
0 odpowiedzialnosci
0 podejscia do klienta
0 kultury

Ja jestem tylko zly ze posluchalem expertow i zdecydowalem na kermazyt, tak bo ceramika to "za glosna"  i jechalem specialnie do tej wpanialej firmy.

domyslam sie ze na moja reakcje, cala zaloga KS -"ale o co chodzi??????????"

----------


## fanatyk

Szanowni Państwo!!!
Jeśli zakupiliście materiały budowlane w firmie R-future i tak jak ja je otrzymaliście wraz z fakturą to możecie być pewni, że faktury te są LIPNE!!!! Informację taką otrzymałem w Urzędzie Skarbowym w Wołominie. Firma R-future nigdy nie była zarejestrowana, a tym bardziej nie była płatnikiem VAT. Informację taką podała mi Pani Chełmicka - pracownik US w Wołominie tel do tej Pani 022 7877582 wew. 123,170. Zgłaszajcie się z fakturami do swoich urzędów skarbowych oraz najbliższej komendy policji. UWAGA!! Ci ludzie dalej oszukują na Allegro pod nazwą użytkownika "RFUTURESLAWEK", a wcześniej "LIWAIS" Koniecznie to zgłaszajcie, gdyż inni mogą być oszukani.  Pozdrawiam

----------


## panda

> Tak właśnie wyglądała moja historia z firmą niejakiego *Marka Krzyszczaka*.


Zobacz tutaj: http://forum.muratordom.pl/czarna-li...t42058-240.htm na samym dole, też go szukają.

----------


## luca marjan

Do ocieplania poddasza i karton gipsów absolutnie nie polecam  ekipy
*Janusza Kościeszy!!!!!!!* więcej papierochów, gadki, chwalenia się i obgadywania innych oraz marnowania zleconego towaru a również leżenia na styropianie do południa niż pracy. 
Chcecie mieć robione poddasze przez pół roku i nie mieć skończonego to bierzcie go  
Tydzień u tego pana zaczyna się we wtorek a kończy we czwartek. 
W między czasie pozaczynają w tym samym czasie jeszcze inne roboty - 
ekipa była polecana swego czasu przez *Amberwind*

Ps . 


To tyle z niepolecanych gagatków  
reszta to miód i orzeszki

----------


## johnnyG

Witam

Poszukuje osób, które mialy styczność z firmą "Zakład Usług Budowlano-Wykończeniowych-Transport *Mieczysław Parzych*" z Nowogrodu.

Bede bardzo wdzieczny za kontakt. Musze odzyskac od niego kase za konieczne poprawki, ktore inna ekipa musiala wykonac po nim a on jeszcze zada kaski za zerwanie przezemnie umowy po tym jak zobaczylem co chlopaki odwalili.

Pozdrawiam
J.

----------


## Kamak

Drodzy forumowicze!
Długo zastanawialiśmy się czy nasze problemy, które zgotowała nam renomowana firma zajmująca się wykonywaniem mebli na wymiar, między innymi kuchennych, opisać na tym forum. Prawdę mówiąc do tej pory nie mogę uwierzyć w to co się naprawdę dzieje.
Pokrótce opiszę naszą historię mając nadzieję, że będzie to przestroga dla tych, którzy obecnie stoją przed podjęciem decyzji gdzie zamówić wymarzone meble do własnego domu czy mieszkania. Jak pewnie wiecie, wybór mebli kuchennych to jedna z poważniejszych decyzji przy urządzaniu domu. 
Po zebraniu kilkunastu ofert na wykonanie zabudowy mebli kuchennych oczywiście wraz z całym osprzętem AGD, podjęliśmy decyzję, że podpiszemy umowę na realizację zabudowy z firmą PPHU EWELINA z siedzibą w Bramkach koło Błonia. Ponieważ kuchnia jest duża to i meble niestety drogie, tym bardziej decyzja trudna, ale stało się. Umowa została podpisana w październiku 2008 r. Czekaliśmy na montaż, który miał odbyć się zgodnie z podpisanym później aneksem w lutym 2009 r. Ważne jest, że cała kwota łącznie z kosztami montażu została wpłacona, bo tak niestety było zapisane w umowie. Firma przywiozła meble w drugiej połowie kwietnia. Radość nasza była krótkotrwała bo okazało się, że meble mają inne niż zamawialiśmy fronty tj. inne drewno i inny wzór!!!!!!! Wstrzymaliśmy więc montaż do wyjaśnienia sprawy przez Firmę EWELINA. Po tygodniu raczył przyjechać syn właścicielki i oczywiście przyznał nam rację i obiecał, że jak najszybciej wszystko zostanie doprowadzone do zgodności z zamówieniem. Czekaliśmy więc na nowy termin montażu już właściwych mebli. Jakież było nasze  zdziwienie, kiedy dostaliśmy pismo z firmy, że właściwie to nie ich wina, że meble nie są zgodne z umową . Stwierdzili, że mogą przywieść meble jak im dopłacimy niewiadomej wysokości kwoty. Tak proszę szanownych forumowiczów, firma przywozi inne meble i ma czelność żądać za to wpłaty jakichś dodatkowych pieniędzy. My też myśleliśmy, że śnimy ale to była jawa. Złożyliśmy oficjalną reklamację z wyznaczeniem terminu montażu, którego firma nie dotrzymała. Pozostało nam więc zgodnie z Ustawą Konsumencką (bo oczywiście sprawa jest pilotowana przez prawników z instytucji Rzecznika Praw Konsumenta) odstąpienie od Umowy. W odpowiedzi otrzymaliśmy pismo, w którym oczywiście firma twierdzi, że nie możemy odstąpić od umowy i teoretycznie "wzywają nas do ustalenia terminu montażu mebli", ale tylko teoretycznie bo następne zdanie brzmi ..." nasza propozycja i kolejny wolny termin naszych ekip montażowych to termin po 27.08.2009 r...... "pan ustalił sobie termin montażu bez uzgodnienia z nami, a termin ten był dawno zajęty przez innych naszych klientów (to był termin wyznaczony z ponad miesięcznym wyprzedzeniem w piśmie reklamacyjnym, do którego firma się nie ustosunkowała. Prawo wyznaczenia terminu posiada konsument, czy firmie się to podoba czy nie, bo to ona nie wywiązała się z warunków umowy i przywiozła nie ten co zamówiony towar). 
Efekt współpracy z tą firmą jest taki, że nie mamy ani mebli ani kilkudziesięciu tysięcy złotych, które zapłaciliśmy firmie EWELINA. Obecnie firma ta posiada drugi salon firmowy w Brwinowie i zmieniła nazwę na EBANO, chyba dlatego, ze firma EWELINA źle się kojarzy klientom. Można wejść na ich stronę internetową. 
Sprawa oczywiście znajdzie finał w sądzie, może wcześniej w prokuraturze, ale sami widzicie, jak niewłaściwy wybór firmy może utrudnić życie. Mam nadzieję, że to forum ma między innymi spełniać rolę ostrzegania przed taką praktyką firm. Myślę, że nikt z Was nie chciałby przechodzić tego co my teraz.
Jeśli ktoś ma pomysł jak w miarę szybki sposób poradzić sobie w takiej sytuacji bardzo proszę o pomoc. Może ktoś już ma za sobą walkę z podobnie praktykującymi firmami i podzieli się doświadczeniami?.
Mogę przesłać zdjęcia jak obecnie wygląda nasza kuchnia, tj. resztki z tego co pozostało po częściowym demontażu przez firmę Ewelina. Od początku czerwca powinniśmy wprowadzić się do domu ale bez mebli kuchennych trochę ciężko mieszkać.
Pozdrawiam i mam nadzieję, że przez to, że odważyliśmy się opisać tę historię na forum (a nie łatwo jest pisać o takich doświadczeniach) kogoś uchronimy przed gigantycznymi problemami, które zwą się PPHU EWELINA.
Kamak

P.S.
i jeszcze taka wisienka na torcie na koniec.
Jak cytowałam powyżej najwcześniejszy termin montażu wyznaczony przez firmę to po 27.08.2009 r. a w tym samym piśmie na koniec cyt..." PROSIMY O PILNY KONTAKT I USTALENIE w/w DAT, GDYŻ NASZA FIRMA CHCE ZAKOŃCZYĆ MONTAŻ I DOPISAĆ KLIENTA DO POZOSTAŁYCH ZADOWOLONYCH KLIENTÓW KORZYSTAJĄCYCH Z NASZYCH USŁUG.

Czyż to nie ironia w wykonaniu tej firmy, oceńcie sami.
Zadowolonym klientem to ja jestem, jak współpracuję z firmą, która wie kto to klient i że dzięki klientom istnieje albo nie, a takich firm przy budowaniu naszego domu było wiele. O nich napiszę w innej rubryce.

----------


## T-Pablo76

Witam.
Ja zakupiłem kompleksową usługę wykonania profesjonalnych okien z profesjonalna wymianą i gwrancja 10 lat na profil i 5 lat n aokno. 

Zobaczcie i sami oceńcie sytuacje.

http://www.butzibach.com.pl/

Firmy nikomu nie polecam.

----------


## manieq82

jeszcze się nie dogadaliście  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

czizes a myślałem że oni bardziej ten teges - jakiś czas temu miałes na stronie że są negocjacje to myślałem że dobrze wyszło

ja finalnie mam Oknoplast   :Roll:

----------


## lpal

Zdecydowanie nie polecam firmy Grillokominki - Marian Chrzanowski z Pruszkowa. Mimo prośby o podpisanie umowy realizacja odbyła sie bez niej. Podczas realizacji wykonawca zaczął tworzyć kominek, który miał sie nijak do ustaleń. Za przebudowę kazał sobie słono zapłacić. Od ponad 2 m-cy czekam na opłacone z góry ruszta, wentylator i naprawę odpadających cegieł. Mimo kilkudzieięciu telefonów i kilkunastu umówionych na 100% spotkań wykonawca nie ma zamiaru wywiązać się z dostarczenia brakujących elelemntów kominka i poprawek. Nie odbiera telefonów, nie odpowiada na nagrania pozostawione na poczcie głosowej, ciągle zapewnia, że ktoś przyjedzie ale nikt się jakoś nie zjawia. Totalnie nieprofesjonalne zachowanie jak na tak wygórowane ceny. Poczatek całkiem miły, a na koniec wielkie rozczarwanie. A powiedział kiedyś "Jak się cokolwiek będzie działo, proszę dzwonić a wszystko będzie załatwione" Okaz niesłowności. Po zapłaceniu olewa klientów.

----------


## kamcia461

Witam,
Ma do Was kochani forumowicze pytanko dotyczące Pana Jana Pieńkosza. Czy ktoś miał jakieś doświadczenia z jego firmą? Budują w okolicach W-wy.
Pozdrawiam,
kamcia461
P.S. jeśli jego temat byl już wcześniej "wałkowany" na forum to z góry przepraszam i proszę o linka  :smile:

----------


## robert_faworyt1

UWAGA OSZUST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! zbyszek j.  Kuznocin obok masarni, bordowy WW Transporter 
witam 
jeżeli ktoś szuka ekipy do pobudowania domu to najpierw należy ja dokładnie sprawdzić, nam wydawało się, że znaleźliśmy dobrą firmę. Człowiek z okolicy, podobno urodził się niedaleko naszej działki, itd 

człowiek okazał się partaczem, oszustem i na koniec złodziejem.

zaczęło się banalnie od tygodnia obsuwy na początku, myślę: "maja chłopaki roboty to się trochę nie wyrobili". OK przyszli 

- na budowie pojawił się pies, podobno przybłęda (pierwsze kłamstwo, sami go przywieźli bez żadnych ustaleń, 'mamy małe dziecko i decydujemy co się dzieje na naszej działce') OK niech będzie zawsze popilnuje budowy.

- wykopanie dołu na fundament zajęło prawie 2 tygodnie (okazało się za za płytki) - stwierdzili ze poprawili - oczywiście kłamstwo 

- zaczęli wylewać fundament (cementu poszło tyle co na dwa),_ za rękę nie złapałem_ 

- stawianie bloczków (3 tygodnie) podobno ciężka praca i dlatego tak długo, ale jak się pracuje od 9 do 15 to nic dziwnego ze tak długo to trwa 

długo, mało solidnie, ale jakoś idzie, do czasu ........

TERAZ POCZĄTKI KOŃCA 

- ubijanie podsypki, wynajęta ubijarka, przejechane na 'odwal się' ziemia się zapada _dlaczego ja ich wtedy nie wywaliłem??????_
- wylewanie 'chudziaka' (wynajęta koparka przez Jeznacha do pomocy, - do tej pory nie zapłacona, musiałem uregulować sam)

- PODSTAWY POD KOMINY (według p Jeznacha 'nie potrzebne')
zapytałem czy są, odparł że tak, sprawdziłem (był zalany 'chudziak') NIE BYŁO!!!, odpowiedz Jeznacha ' noooooooo nie ma' 
po solidnym opier...... , zrobili. Miało być poniżej poziomu gruntu, *było 30 cm.*  fotki poniżej

- stawianie murów, cegła 'pióro wpust' - krzywo, brudno, jakieś wypory do ścian, "popsuła" im sie poziomnica, zapomnieli gdzie mają być okna, i wiele innych    - * tracę cierpliwość*

- nagle stwierdzenie "może się Pan zdenerwuje ale idziemy na tydzień na 'urlop'"

- już nie wrócili 

- kontrola kierownik budowy , musieli poprawić kilka rzeczy (krzywe belki na oknami itp), po 2 tygodniach, przyszło dwóch na pół dnia, oczywiście nie skończyli.

- kilka kolejnych kłamstw o terminie powrotu do pracy, próby wyłudzenia pieniędzy 

- sprawa złożona do prokuratury 

Na szczęście wypłaciłem im tylko połowę pieniędzy 
ale i tak jestem do tyłu na czasie, wykonaniu i parę złotych i  oczywiście siwych włosach

podsumowując 

człowiek nie godny jakiegokolwiek zaufania, oszust, łajdak  i złodziej 
straciłem czas i pieniądze.
nie można z min normalnie rozmawiać, mówi jedno robi całkiem co innego 


 TAKŻE JEŻELI KTOŚ SPOTKA ZBYSZKA JEZNACHA ( MIESZKA W KUZNOCINIE, PO SĄSIEDZKU MASARNI) TO NIECH GO KOPNIE OD MNIE W TYŁEK I UCIEKA JAK NAJDALEJ OD PATAŁACHÓW 


oczywiście na wszytko mam fotki, dokumenty, jeżlei ktoś chce dowiedzieć się więcej zapraszam na  GG 4127253 lub  PRV

----------


## bartolinka

NIE POLECAM wylewka.com!
http://forum.muratordom.pl/przestrzegam-przed-wylewka-com,t159941.htm

b.

----------


## artfilka

> Uwaga !!!
> W grudniu 2008 r. chciał do nas dołączyć pan Piotr Harasimowicz, murarz z Torunia, Niestety okazał się oszustem.  Pan Piotr Harasimowicz jest jeszcze w posiadaniu wizytówek firmy MIŚ HRB, których nie zwrócił. Informujemy, że od dn. 12 grudnia 2008 r. nie jest on reprezentantem naszej firmy, nie może zawierać żadnych umów, nie może wystawiać faktur, ani posługiwać się wizytówkami firmowymi. Jeśli ktokolwiek został oszukany przez tego pana, prosimy o niezwłoczny kontakt. Przekazaliśmy sprawę prokuraturze. Dzisiaj już wiemy, że pan Harasimowicz działa w ten sposób od kilku lat. Jesteśmy pierwszą firmą, która zamieszcza informację o nim w sieci. Chcemy ostrzec innych.
> PS. Pan Harasimowicz może chcieć zatrudniać się do remontów domów/mieszkań. Proszę uważać, gdyż ktoś ostatnio włamał się do mieszkania osoby, u której pan H. mieszkał. Mało wierzę w przypadki. Proszę więc ostrożnie powierzać klucze od mieszkania ekipom remontowym.

----------


## gonzik1

przestrzegam przed tymi firmami i jej wlascicielem.Facet o budowie wie tyle co wyczyta na forach budowlanych,zero fachowosci,bierze kase i sie nierozlicza.Ja nie jestem podobno pierwszy ktory zostal naciagniety.Uwaga na jego wspolpracownika (ten przynajmniej posiada jakies uprawnienia) ale wszystko gubi i zapomina o czym rozmawia i co obiecuje.

----------


## Jastrząb

Czesciowo przestrzegam przed elektrykiem z okolic pruszkowa. p. Walędzik.

Czesciowo, bo zalatwil zmiane warunkow przylacza, ale instalacje w domu spierdzielil koncertowo. Zdaje sie ze jest wykonuje glownie przylacza, linie itp, a na tym co w budynku nie zna sie kompletnie.

Nieslowny i nieterminowy. Raz mowi ze przyjedzie poprawi instalacje, potem sciemnia ze wszystko jest OK. Za kazdym razem inna spiewka. I tak przez pare miesiacy. Podpial w skrzynce kable z dwoch obwodow zabezpieczonych roznicowkami do jednej listwy!! Porobil jakies magiczne obejscia, bo chyba nie wiedzial co jest nie tak. To cos sie dzialo w domu z pradem to czarna magia. Ciagle wywalalo rozne zabiezpieczenia, niewiadomo dlaczego. Prad w obwodach byl po wywaleniu roznicowki. Kosmos. 




numer dla wyszukiwarek
501361383, 
501 363 383 
501 36 33 83
501-363-383
501-36-33-83

----------


## Jastrząb

Zdecydowanie ODRADZAM ekipe tynkarska z Warszawy !!

p. Daniel z ekipa.
http://www.danieltynki.pl/

505 02 56 39
505-02-56-39
505025639
505 025 639
505-025-639

 - Dom 150m^2 byl tynkowany 1.5 miesiaca przez 3 ludzi (tynki gotowe z agregatu!!)
 - Tynki mineralne to obraz nedzy i rozpaczy. Musialy pojsc na to gladzie.
 - Tynk polozony zbyt cienko, peka w kilku miejscach nad kablami
 - Golym okiem widac ze powierzchnie nie sa wyrownane, 
 - w rogach pomieszczenia wykonczone tak ze sie chce plakac - kilkumilimetrowe nierownosci widoczne z paru metrow,
 - zapominalo im sie wykonczyc paru malych scianek,
 - tynkowali przed oknami, wiec zachlapali daszek nad wejsciem do domu z dachowki (dachowka do wymiany)
 - zapominalo im sie obrobic kilku gniazdek
 - ale za to pare gniazdek obrobili kompletnie, czytli zatynkowali
 - szczytem bylo zatynkowanie jednej puszki gniazdka, z dwoch umieszczonych kolo siebie!!
 - zniszczyli ceramiczny wklad kominowy wpychajac do niego rure od kozy
 - niedotrzymali terminu rozpoczecia pracy, wiec tynkowli po wylewkach. Wylewki kompletnie zniszczyli rusztowaniem,
 - Wraz z ekipa zniknely z placu budowy rozne drobiazgi, jak pompa do studni, halogeny, drobne narzedzia,
 - Zniszczeniu uleglo pare paczek styropianu, na ktorych to robotnicy sobie stali w czasie tynkowania. 
 - W gratisie zostawili mi na placu budowy jakies wielkie stare lozko, musze zaplcic za wywiezienie. 
   Lozka tego nie widzialem w czasie ich calej bytnosci u mnie, wiec musieli je podrzucic w ostatniej chwili
 - tragiczny kontakt (nieodbieranie telefonu - trzeba stosowac sztuczki z dzwonieniem z innego numeru, wtedy szef przestaje byc za granica i chetnie telefony odbiera). 
   W tej chwili zerowa szansa na kontakt (zeby np sobie zabrali pozostawione po sobie smieci).

----------


## tel-net

Witam serdecznie wszystkich Andrzej Antoniuk Inwestor

Widzę że P.Lodowski chce wywołać wśród inwestorów litość , lecz niestety dla osób które są nieuczciwe nie ma miejsca na rynku.Od wielu osób w olsztynie można usłyszeć o jego firmie jak robią z inwestorów sprawców jego kłopotów.Odnosząc się do wypowiedzi P.Lodowskiego . Jest prawdą że opuścił plac budowy , dopiero po tygodniu dostałem pismo gdzie przez cały tydzień nie można było się z nim skontaktować telefonicznie.Prace zanikowe nie zostały odebrane ponieważ nie zostały takowe wykonane więc jak można coś odebrać.Co do zmian wykonawca miał wszystkie informacje o wysokościach.Ani razu ekipa nie prosiła i nie wymagała dziennika budowy gdzie wszystko jest aktualne.
Firma pracowała na budowie 7 dni i robiła tylko ściany piwnicy. Po tygodniu zeszła i żąda około 20 000 zł

Firma P.Lodowskiego uważała zapewne że przestraszę się że zejdą z budowy i robota będzie stała , tak i tez było że stała ale znalazłem innego wykonawcę uczciwego choć musiałem przepłacić więc jest bez zasadne twierdzenie że chciałem zaoszczędzić. Moje wpisy nie zą desperacją ani rozżaleniem lecz próbą ostrzeżenia innych uczciwych inwerstorów.
Nadmienię że P.Lodowski do tej pory nie zwrócił mi mojego projektu gdzie otrzymał kopie i oryginał. Twierdził że mogę poczynić zmiany w nim !!!! musiałem sprowadzić policję na plac budowy , już niedługo sprawa w sądzie.

Już nie wspomnę że firma groziła mi na budowie że coś mi się stanie !!!!!

Nie jestem sam jako pokrzywdzony przez tę firmę , jeżeli ktoś chce więcej faktów proszę o kontakt.

nie będę już więcej pisał bo nie ma to sensu , drodzy czytelnicy lepiej trochę przepłacić niż połasić się a potem tego żalować.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kgasiorowska

Chcialam przestec przed przereklamowanym Panem , ktory uzywa na forum pseudonimu Vadiol. Nie jestem juz zreszta pierwsza niezadowolona klientka. Pan Vadiol układal u nas w domu glazure w kotlowni i dwoch lazienkach. W pierwszej lazience miala byc polozona kostka na wannie. Pan Vadiol poprawial kostke 3 krotnie, marnujac mi za kazdym razem drogi material, a wanna wyglada wrecz tragicznie. Kazdy ze znajomych ktory ja oglada od razu zauwaza nierownosci, tkz zeby na kostce, dlatego tez musze to opisac na forum. Mialam tego nie robic, ale postanowilam to z siebie wyrzucic bo wanna jest naprawde zrobiona paskudnie i co na nia patrze to mi sie przypomina "swietny Pan glazurnik".  Pan V nie poczuwal sie oczywiscie do winy, twierdzac ze kostka byla krzywa. Kostka nie byla krzywa bo w tym samym czasie kolezanki glazurnik ukladal taka sama kostke ( dla tych ktorzy znaja ta glazure jest to Mogano Travena). Jej glazurnik robil to oczywiscie bardzo powoli, nie naklejal calych platow tylko kladl kostke paskami. U niej kostka wyglada bardzo ladnie a u mnie tragicznie. Pan Vadiol bardzo sie przy niej musial spieszyc poniewaz z gory ma zalozony tygodniowy zarobek            ( niemaly zreszta). 
Kolejnym problemem okazalo sie wywiercenie otworow w gresie. Poniewaz Pan Vadiol nie mial odpowiedniego wiertla do wywiercenia otworow pod kaloryfer, raczke na papier, kubek na szczoteczki do zebow i wieszaczkow na reczniki to umowilismy sie ze jak wroci z urlopu to do nas przyjedzie i to zrobi ( pieniadze oczywiscie zaplacilismy Panu wczesniej). Pan Vadiol przyjechal bez najmniejszego problemu, co mu sie chwali ale stwierdzil ze wywierci tylko otwory na kaloryfery a reszty to on juz nie zrobi bo jak powiedzial  nie wymyslili na rynku wiertla do tego gresu. Jakos udalo mu sie wywiercic otwory pod kalotyfer , i wieszak pod prysznicem a na reszte to juz jego wiertlo nie da rady i mam sobie jakos poradzic z tym problemem ze nie bedzie gdzie wieszac recznikow. Po niezbyt milej rozmowie Pan Vadiol okazal sie jednak bohaterem bo udalo mu sie wywiercic wszystkie otwory o ktorych pisalam wczesniej, a problemem nie bylo wiertlo tylko czas jak Pan Vadiol musial na to poswiecic. Pan Vadiol probowal nam wmowic ze wczesniej nie umawialismy sie na wywiercenie tych otworow, a to jest nieprawda bo w momencie kiedy podawal mi Pan cene za lazienke wiedzial ze wszystkie te otwory maja byc.
Pod koniec pracy Pan V jeszcze poprosil zebym mu wystawila pozytywna opinie na forum Muratora, co niniejszym czynie, wystawiajac   ta "pozytywna" opinie.


W tej chwili podloge na calym parterze, w garazu i schody wejsciowe uklada mi juz inny glazurnik, o polowe tanszy, bardzo dokladny, tez polecany na forum muratora, ale jak widac nie zmanierowany.

----------


## vadiol

> Pan Vadiol układal u nas w domu glazure w kotlowni i dwoch lazienkach. W pierwszej lazience miala byc polozona kostka na wannie. Pan Vadiol poprawial kostke 3 krotnie, marnujac mi za kazdym razem drogi material, a wanna wyglada wrecz tragicznie.


Kostke na wannie ukladalem dwa razy . Po pierwszym razie wygladalo to tak :

Pani zakwestionowala to , poniewaz kostka byla cofnieta w stosunku do lica wanny o 4mm , a wiec o grubosc rantu . Spowodowane to bylo nierownoscia tegoz rantu :


[/img]http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/2064/gasiorowska010.jpg[/img]
Na zadanie pani zdemontowalem kostke i ulozylem raz jeszcze 



Oto kostka:

Kostka o marnej jakosci . Brak zachowania wymiarow . Roznica pomiedzy bokami wynosi 2mm . Dwa gorne rzedy i dwa dolne ustawione pod katem ostrym w stosunku do plaszczyzny . Narozniki wygiete ku gorze . Co spowodowalo efekt ich "wstawania" po przyklejeniu . Moim zdaniem zawinilo zafoliowanie . Podczas proby zdjecia folii przed klejeniem , kostka rozpada sie , bo podklad jest papierowy . Widzial to wszystko pani malzonek , ale nie zdecydowaliscie sie panstwo na wymiane kostki na wolna od wad . Przykro mi , ale material dostarczaliscie panstwo i nie moge ponosic winy za jego nienalezyta jakosc .Pomimo ze odbierala pani te prace kleczac na podlodze z nosem na kostce , to zadecydowala sie pani zaplacic mi za te prace . Coz wiec stalo sie teraz , ze wyglada to wedlug pani tragicznie ? Ze material uznaje pani za zmarnowany?
Takich niespodzianek w tej lazience bylo wiecej , poniewaz nie bylo projektu ani pomyslu na te lazienke . Jednego dnia decydowala pani o sposobie ulozenia plytek , a nastepnego byla zmiana . Oczywiscie za podwojna prace pani mi nie doplacila . No bo skoro biore tak szalone apanaze , to pewnie moge robic w kolko to samo .

To poleczka w wersji porannej . A to juz zmiana koloru


Albo wezmy taki bidet . Niby jakie problemy moga wystapic? Otoz moga . Wystarczy przeciez ze pani kupi miske bidetowa z gornym podlaczeniem , podczas gdy hydraulik obsadzil stelaz , a ja zrobilem jego zabudowe ,jak pod miske z dolnym doprowadzeniem wody . Bo przeciez jak rozmawiamy na temary techniczne , to pani musi postapic dokladnie na odwrot niz ja sugeruje . Bo przeciez to jasne , ze wykonawca zawsze zle doradzi .
Bawilismy sie wiec swietnie . Panstwo po swojemu ja po swojemu . 
Kostke ukladalem rowniez w dolnej lazience . Tam gdzie byly problemy z przewierceniem sie przez gres . O ile nie ma problemow z otworami pod gniazdka , itp, bo wiertnice wystepujace w handlu radza sobie z nimi doskonale , to jest klopot z malymi otworami . Otoz na zrobienie 10 otworow potrzebnych do zamocowania drzwi prysznica , zuzylem 3 wiertnice diamentowe . Nie mialem wiec ochoty podejmowac sie wykonania otworow pod haczyki . Zwlaszcze ze wycena nie obejmowala tego .Zrobilem jednak te otwory , bo zaszantazowala mnie pani wystawieniem negatywnej opinii na FM . Co tez pani uczynila pomimo , ze haczyki zamocowalem za darmo . 


Podsumowujac , jezeli chodzi o moj dorobek , to mam dwie niezadowolone klientki . Pierwsza pomine milczeniem , pani zas jest ta druga . Biorac pod uwage calosc moich prac , to niezly wynik . Mam widocznie szczescie do ludzi , ktorzy chca miec wykonane prace i nie zazdroszcza mi pieniedzy  ktore mi placa . Przeciez kazdy z nich moze pojsc do pracy na budowe , budowlancom zas zazwyczaj brakuje wyksztalcenia a wiec kwalifikacji do pracy biurowej . Tak samo jak klienci ciezko pracuja na swoje pieniadze , tak ciezko ja na nie pracuje . Zazwyczaj warunki panujace na budowie sa ciezsze niz u pani w pracy i dlatego to moja prace uwaza sie za ciezsza i co oczywiste mniej prestizowa .

----------


## kgasiorowska

Nie upowaznilam pana do pokazywania zdjec moich lazienek. Jakim prawem pokazuje pan moje wnetrza?! Jak jest pan taki skrupulatny to niech pokaze pan rowniez fuge przy lustrze w gornej lazience, calosc ukladana jest z fuga 1,5 mm a przy jednym boku lustra tam gdzie rowniez jest kostka fuga ma 6 mm bo sie panu zle wymierzylo plytki.
 Material wcale nie byl marnej jakosci, bo kazdy kto zna ta glazure wie ze jest rowniotka, tyle tylko ze przy ukladaniu kostki nie nalezy sie spieszyc a Pan tak zrobil. Ukladal Pan owszem 2 razy, ale jeszcze ja Pan poprawial 3 raz a i tak zle.
Wprowadzilam jedna jedyna zmiane o ktorej Pan napisal czyli zmienilam rzad jasnych plytek na ciemne i to bylo wszystko co zmienialam. Pan zniszczyl mnostwo kostki na wanne wiec powinnam jeszcze Panu odliczyc pieniadze, ale zaplacilam. Dokladnie wie Pan dlaczego, poprostu musialam sie bardzo szybko wprowadzic a znalezc drugiego glazurnika nie jest latwo wiec machnelam w koncu reka na ta wanne a teraz bardzo tego zaluje a znajomi sie ze mnie smieja ze zaplacilam za cos takiego. 
Co do bidetu to widzial Pan bidet przed przystapieniem do prac z montazem wiec niech nie robi Pan ze mnie wariata.
Ponadto Pan Vadiol ma taki styl pracy ze nie kontaktuje sie z klientem caly dzien a potem sie dziwi ze cos jest nie tak.
Na tych zdjeciach nie widac jak naprawde wyglada ta kostka na wannie, jezeli ktos jest zainteresowany jak wyglada z bliska to zapraszam do siebie na obejrzenie. Wtedy nie bedzie juz watpliwosci kto ma racje. 
Przesuwal mi Pan gniazdko w lazience w ktorym nie ma pradu, ale o tym juz nie chcialam wspominac. 
Kolejna sprawa to ze Pan Vadiol zawsze ma cudowna teorie na wszystko, chcialam zeby zrobil mi wglebienie w wannie, tak abym swobodnie mogla przy niej stac, ale Pan V powiedzial ze to zupelnie nie potrzebne, bo jest to oczywiscie pracochlonne a Pan V lazienke musi zrobic w tydzien, bo tak sobie oczywiscie sam zalozyl. Teraz bardzo zaluje ze dalam sie na to namowic, bo niezbyt wygodnie mi jest stac przy wannie. 
A co do wieszaczkow to byly w cenie lazienki, a nie tak jak Pan caly czas twierdzi ze zrobil to Pan gratis, bo to nieprawda! Cene podal mi Pan 2 dni przed jej ukonczeniem i wtedy doskonale Pan wiedzial ze wieszaczki maja byc zamocowane.
Spodziewalam sie ze Pana obrona bedzie atak na mnie. 
W kazdym razie jeszcze raz przestrzegam przed Panem Vadiolem i zapraszam chetnych do obejrzenia jego dziel.

----------


## Asiek i Jacuś

Kłopot w innym temacie: POSADZKI

To wszystko, co wyszło dopiero teraz - po całkowitym wyschnięciu wylewek - woła o pomstę do nieba. A właściwie o naprawy, poprawki - nie wiem co....

W każdym razie sytuacja wygląda tak:






Pierwsze zdjęcie zrobione jak łata leżała swobodnie na posadzce - 7 mm, drugie to szpara na ok 15 mm jak łata była w poziomie,
a trzecie to pokazana łata w górowaniu... różnica w poziomie posadzki między jedna stroną łazienki a drugą to jakieś 15 - 20 mm. 

Po 17 telefonie z żądaniem poprawy - posadzkarz stwierdził, że "można dać więcej kleju..... nierówności i tak nie będzię widać...itd...... i nie przyjadę i koniec"
A my meble to chyba jak w Alternatywach 4 na klej szwedzki do ściany będziemy mocować, żeby się nie chybotały.


Nie mam pojęcia co my z tym zrobimy   :cry:  

W każdym razie, ku przestrodze wszystkich - nie korzytajcie z usług tego posadzkarza, uważajcie na niego itd....:

Sadkowski Łukasz
tel 668 025 601

----------


## wingerman

Skad ja to znam...   
Koszmar i tyle.
Najlatwiej powiedziec ze glazurnik da wiecej kleju, tylko kto zaplaci za klej i kto glazurnikowi doplaci slono za takie prostowanie niedorobek *partaczy*? Jakby taki jeden z drugim przykleil choc 6m2 gresu czy terakoty 60cm x 60cm na tych swoich wylewkach i poodsysal klej kilka razy na kazdej plytce, to przekonalby sie z czym to sie je i zaczalby spiewac cieniutkim glosem.

No szlak czlowieka trafia jak jeden ceduje swoje bledy na drugiego wykonawce.

----------


## AskaK

Nie polecam ekipy od stanu surowego - ekipa p.Konrada, jeżdżą bordową furgonetką z napisem* Konrad usługi budowlane*, tel. 510 606 851.

Po krótce rzeczy, które sknocili:
- Po swojemu wymierzyli ławy fundamentowe, zamiast wylać wg.wytycznych geodety. Trzeba było dolewać drugą ławę obok. 
- Ława pod fundament wykusza również źle wylana, ścianę musieli murować na jej brzegu
- Ganek nie trzyma pionu ani poziomu, stopień ma wysokość z 1 strony 15 cm, z drugije 2 cm! pod stopniem ziejąca dziura bez betonu
- Kominy fugowali w deszczu, fuga zapaćkała wszystkie płytki, masakra.
- Podmurówka pod ogrodzenie - żenada; gruz  pozostawiony wokoło mieli zwieźć na taczce w jedno miejsce. Ale część zakopali tam gdzie leżał, resztę wyrzucili przez ogrodzenie do lasu.

----------


## Depi

Podnoszę i po raz kolejny przestrzegam - DEC I WSPÓLNICY TO OSZUŚCI!!! 

Wciąż zgłaszają się do mnie kolejni poszkodowani. Z daleka od Deca!

----------


## Michał i Magda

> Szanowni Państwo!!!
> Jeśli zakupiliście materiały budowlane w firmie R-future i tak jak ja je otrzymaliście wraz z fakturą to możecie być pewni, że faktury te są LIPNE!!!! Informację taką otrzymałem w Urzędzie Skarbowym w Wołominie. Firma R-future nigdy nie była zarejestrowana, a tym bardziej nie była płatnikiem VAT. Informację taką podała mi Pani Chełmicka - pracownik US w Wołominie tel do tej Pani 022 7877582 wew. 123,170. Zgłaszajcie się z fakturami do swoich urzędów skarbowych oraz najbliższej komendy policji. UWAGA!! Ci ludzie dalej oszukują na Allegro pod nazwą użytkownika "RFUTURESLAWEK", a wcześniej "LIWAIS" Koniecznie to zgłaszajcie, gdyż inni mogą być oszukani.  Pozdrawiam


Aż się wierzyć nie chce, że ta firma nadal funkcjonuje. Współczuję wszystkim poszkodowanym. Najgorsze jest to, że użytkownik allegro o którym wspominacie nadal SPRZEDAJE  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
http://www.allegro.pl/show_user_auct...p?uid=13496006

----------


## annast

Pan Wojciech Grzeszczak "Broda" (z powodu brody zaplecionej w warkocz). Doskonały gawędziarz, który fantazjuje na temat swoich umiejętności i doświadczenia. Nieterminowy, nierzetelny, szokująco niefachowy, a do tego dość kosztowny, ostatnio grasował na terenie Łomianek (generalnie jest spod Nidzicy).
Do szumnie zwanej ekipy zwerbował ochotników, którzy kompletnie nic nie potrafili- ani zrobić gładzi, ani malować, nie umieli używać podstawowych narzędzi jak np wiertarka. Wszystkie ich roboty były do poprawki, co oznacza dodatkowe koszty robocizny i materiału. Sam "szef" nie potrafi dozorować swoich pracowników, więc na budowie jest ustawiczna przerwa śniadaniowa z piwem. 
Fuszerki:
- falujące tynki, nierówno zatarte (różne faktury tynku na jednej ścianie)
- krzywe glify okien i drzwi
- niedoróbki w mniej widocznych miejscach- np nie pomalowane okolice grzejnika, niedokończony tynk
- w pion kanalizacyjny wstawiona popękana rura- zalało nam piwnicę+zawilgocony pion
- rury wodne ułozone zygzakami sprzecznie ze sztuką
- nierówno ułożone płytki gresu i glazury (różne grubości fug, płytki przyklejone na różnych poziomach)
- fugowanie w ogóle woła o pomstę do nieba- zafugowane tylko pół wanny ("zapomniałem!!!"), w innych miejscach fuga zwisa w grubych pacynkach
- źle zasilikonowana kabina prysznicowa zrobiła małą powódź w łazience
- tapeta położona na wilgotny tynk, cała w bąblach powietrza, które miały "się wchłonąć" (wszystko do zdarcia)
Nie mówię już o drewnianych podłogach poniszczonych gruzem i zaprawą, porysowanych ramach nowych okien i makabrycznym bałaganie (pogubione wałki i pędzle, nogi do wanny i parę jeszcze rzeczy). Podłogi gresowe po pracy pana Wojtka ledwo doszorowaliśmy nawet Szopem i pochodnymi.
Ostrzegam, nie bierzcie go do swoich remontów.

----------


## Michał i Magda

> Pan Wojciech Grzeszczak "Broda" (z powodu brody zaplecionej w warkocz). Doskonały gawędziarz, który fantazjuje na temat swoich umiejętności i doświadczenia. Nieterminowy, nierzetelny, szokująco niefachowy, a do tego dość kosztowny, ostatnio grasował na terenie Łomianek (generalnie jest spod Nidzicy).
> Do szumnie zwanej ekipy zwerbował ochotników, którzy kompletnie nic nie potrafili- ani zrobić gładzi, ani malować, nie umieli używać podstawowych narzędzi jak np wiertarka. Wszystkie ich roboty były do poprawki, co oznacza dodatkowe koszty robocizny i materiału. Sam "szef" nie potrafi dozorować swoich pracowników, więc na budowie jest ustawiczna przerwa śniadaniowa z piwem. 
> Fuszerki:
> - falujące tynki, nierówno zatarte (różne faktury tynku na jednej ścianie)
> - krzywe glify okien i drzwi
> - niedoróbki w mniej widocznych miejscach- np nie pomalowane okolice grzejnika, niedokończony tynk
> - w pion kanalizacyjny wstawiona popękana rura- zalało nam piwnicę+zawilgocony pion
> - rury wodne ułozone zygzakami sprzecznie ze sztuką
> - nierówno ułożone płytki gresu i glazury (różne grubości fug, płytki przyklejone na różnych poziomach)
> ...


Nasuwa mi się jedno pytanie, widząc jaką fuszerkę odwalili robiąc tynki, pozwoliłeś im jeszcze wykonywać całą resztę???? Ja od razu bym pognała taką ekipę, a nie zlecała im malowanie, tapetowanie, kładzenie hydrauliki, ułożenie płytek, montaż wanny, czy kabiny. 
Skoro widzieliście, że głównie się śniadaniują i piją, to czemu dalej z nimi współpracowaliście???

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał annast
> 
> Pan Wojciech Grzeszczak "Broda" (z powodu brody zaplecionej w warkocz). Doskonały gawędziarz, który fantazjuje na temat swoich umiejętności i doświadczenia. Nieterminowy, nierzetelny, szokująco niefachowy, a do tego dość kosztowny, ostatnio grasował na terenie Łomianek (generalnie jest spod Nidzicy).
> Do szumnie zwanej ekipy zwerbował ochotników, którzy kompletnie nic nie potrafili- ani zrobić gładzi, ani malować, nie umieli używać podstawowych narzędzi jak np wiertarka. Wszystkie ich roboty były do poprawki, co oznacza dodatkowe koszty robocizny i materiału. Sam "szef" nie potrafi dozorować swoich pracowników, więc na budowie jest ustawiczna przerwa śniadaniowa z piwem. 
> Fuszerki:
> - falujące tynki, nierówno zatarte (różne faktury tynku na jednej ścianie)
> - krzywe glify okien i drzwi
> - niedoróbki w mniej widocznych miejscach- np nie pomalowane okolice grzejnika, niedokończony tynk
> - w pion kanalizacyjny wstawiona popękana rura- zalało nam piwnicę+zawilgocony pion
> ...



Najbardziej spodobał mi się opis zawierający określenia nieterminowości, nierzetelności, niefachowości oraz kosztowny. Powstaje pytanie dlaczego ktoś zatrudnia kogoś bez żadnych zalet?

----------


## Nefer

> Nasuwa mi się jedno pytanie, widząc jaką fuszerkę odwalili robiąc tynki, pozwoliłeś im jeszcze wykonywać całą resztę???? Ja od razu bym pognała taką ekipę, a nie zlecała im malowanie, tapetowanie, kładzenie hydrauliki, ułożenie płytek, montaż wanny, czy kabiny. 
> Skoro widzieliście, że głównie się śniadaniują i piją, to czemu dalej z nimi współpracowaliście???


Też się nad tym zastanawiam.
Wygląda tak, jakby inwestor nie był ani razu na budowie i nie odbierał poszczególnych robót tylko płacił z góry za wszystko.
Jak można nie zauważyć, że fugi się rozjeżdżają ? W ogóle jak doszło do etapu kładzenia fug  :smile:  :smile:   :Roll:  

bardzo nie lubię takich oskarżycielskich postów (nie wspomnę o stażu na FM) z takimi nielogicznościami.
Bardzo łatwo komuś zniszczyć reputację - szczególnie anonimowo ...

----------


## annast

Oczywiście, że łatwo zniszczyć komuś reputację, zwłaszcza anonimowo. Chętnym mogę podać moje dane  :Smile:  
Mili forumowicze, nie zawsze jest możliwość uprzedniego sprawdzenia ekipy. Czasem jest też tak, że zleca się komuś pracę i zaufanie zostanie zawiedzione. Sytuacja była taka, że nie mogliśmy codziennie bywać na budowie i dokładnie kontrolować sytuację. Pomocnicy pana fachmana zmieniali się dość szybko, więc za każdym razem mieliśmy jeszcze nadzieję, że mieszkanie zostanie wykończone należycie (a czas bardzo gonił, mieliśmy nóż na gardle). 
Kiedy pojawiła się możliwość częstszego bywania na budowie i ogarnęliśmy sytuację, pan Wojciech z pomocnikami natychmiast zostali zwolnieni żeby uniknąć dalszych szkód. 
Byliśmy zmuszeni wprowadzić się do niewykończonego domu i jeszcze kilka tygodni mieszkać w remoncie, który dość sprawnie i fachowo skończyła inna ekipa.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich obrońców pana Wojtka  :Smile:

----------


## zbigmor

> Oczywiście, że łatwo zniszczyć komuś reputację, zwłaszcza anonimowo. Chętnym mogę podać moje dane  
> Mili forumowicze, nie zawsze jest możliwość uprzedniego sprawdzenia ekipy. Czasem jest też tak, że zleca się komuś pracę i zaufanie zostanie zawiedzione. Sytuacja była taka, że nie mogliśmy codziennie bywać na budowie i dokładnie kontrolować sytuację. Pomocnicy pana fachmana zmieniali się dość szybko, więc za każdym razem mieliśmy jeszcze nadzieję, że mieszkanie zostanie wykończone należycie (a czas bardzo gonił, mieliśmy nóż na gardle). 
> Kiedy pojawiła się możliwość częstszego bywania na budowie i ogarnęliśmy sytuację, pan Wojciech z pomocnikami natychmiast zostali zwolnieni żeby uniknąć dalszych szkód. 
> Byliśmy zmuszeni wprowadzić się do niewykończonego domu i jeszcze kilka tygodni mieszkać w remoncie, który dość sprawnie i fachowo skończyła inna ekipa.
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich obrońców pana Wojtka



Nie chodzi o obronę kogokolwiek, ale o zasady. Jeśli zniszczone są tynki i jednocześnie fugi to nie ma to nic wspólnego z brakiem codziennych wizyt. Trudno raczej kogoś przekonać, że zrobiono to w kilka dni. Firmy współczujemy, ale uczciwie trochę winy weź na siebie.

----------


## piterazim

> Oczywiście, że łatwo zniszczyć komuś reputację, zwłaszcza anonimowo. Chętnym mogę podać moje dane


jako poparcie oskarżeń wystarczy zrobić fotorelacje z placu budowy - wtedy oskarżenia stają się wiarygodne, jak wiesz napisać można wszystko

----------


## lotnik

a ja tu chciałem "pogratulować" Policji i skarbówce, ze tak szybko sie zabrali do roboty heheh, wątek już ma 1,5 roku a ci oszuści dalej działają a nasza dzielna Policja nie moze ich pozamykac

----------


## Rogal1000

Chialem przestrzec przed wykonawca Ryszardem Biernatem, dzialajacym na terenie Warszawy. 
Przedstawia sie jako inzynier i ze kladzie glazury i wykonuje remonty bo to kocha, nic bardziej mylnego. 
Na starcie obiecuje wszystko, z czasem wychodzi ze jest zwyczajnym partaczem. 
osobnik ten podpisal z nami umowe na xx polskich zlotych, obiecujac ze jesli chodzi o robocizne to juz jest wszystko. 
Nic bardziej mylnego, w polowie reomntu lazienki, zazyczyl sobie dodatkowej kasy za zamontowanie z powrotem kaloryfera, armatury, umywalki. 
Kolejnym powodem jaki nam podal ze chce wiecej kasy to ten ze kafelki (osobiscie je akceptowal przed kupieniem) sa trudne i wymagaja wiecej pracy. 
Czlowiek ten pomimo swojego (pseudo wyksztalcenia) ma podstawowe problemy z liczeniem oraz trzymaniem pionu/poziomu glazury, dość powiedzieć ze po obłożeniu wanny mozaiką, zostalo nam jej prawie za 200 zl (4 plastry). 
W trakcie prac na naprawde grzeczna uwage ze poprostu po zafugowaniu bedzie sie w rogu gromadzic woda, najpierw staral mnie sie przekonac ze lepiej w rogu niz ma sciekac z wanny (chyba jakis zart), a nastepnie uznal ze on w takiej atmosferze pracowac nie bedzie (naszczescie mam ewentualnego swiadka jaka ta atmosfera z naszej strony byla) 
Reasumując wykonawca sprawia znakomite pierwsze wrazenie, obieca wszystko i bedzie opowiadal ze wszystko potrafi. Rzeczywistosc jest taka ze potrafi niewiele. W 100% odradzam tego wykonawce, mam nadzieje ze komus ten moj wywod pomoze

----------


## Eugeniusz_

NIestety ale muszę też dokonać wpisu tutaj, na czarną listę wpisuję i przestrzegam przed "firmą" BRAMAR z Jabłonnej - "wykonują" elementy kute czyli barierki itd - właściciel bardzo życzliwy i otawrty na wszelkie wykonanie do momentu wpłacenia zaliczki a potem ...................., przed montażem żąda pełnej zapłaty, jak sie okazuje ze barierka odbiega od zamówienia stwierdza że tego i tamtego nie dało się zrobić, przy montażu uszkadzają wszystko co da sie uszkodzić, potrzebuja np pojemnik na wodę wysypali śmieci  i nie posprzątali "przecież to tylko śmieci", barierka różnej grubości, wyciął fragment do naprawy, po kolejnym telefonie stwierdza że się nieda tego zrobić i nie wykona tego - czyli zostaję bez fragmentu barierki. amen   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## Johnnyksp

> *Kominkarz Adam Bargieł z Nowego Dworu Mazowieckiego* (polecam lekturę: http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=103933).
> Kominek, który miał być zrobiony w dwa tygodnie cztery miesiące temu, nie jest skończony do dziś. Zaliczka na materiały i na kamień została wypłacona na początku - materiały kupił (choć coś mi się nie wydaje, że za 2000zł), kamienia nie widziałem do dziś. Gość jest wyjątkowo niesłowny, nieterminowy i nieuczciwy. Oczywiście nie odbiera telefonów - muszę uciekać się do proszenia znajomych, żebym mógł zadzwonić z ich numeru.
> Ponadto okazało się, że nie jestem jedyną osobą, którą naciągnął i oszukał.
> Odradzam zdecydowanie.


Ta sama sytuacja dotknęła również mnie obecnie. Ten łobuz wziął pokaźną zaliczkę jeszcze w maju, w lipcu rozbabrał całe mieszkanie (komin, system DGP, kominek) i tak tkwię do chwili obecnej.
*Ludzie wystrzegajcie się tego typa*
Właśnie składam pozew do sądu o odzyskanie zadatku i ściągnięcie kary umownej.

----------


## skalin

przestrzegam przed ekipą z Łodzi - P Milczarek - Właściciel solidny  natomiast nie jest w stanie zapanować nad pracownikami...
spójrzcie sami: http://www.automoto.iks.pc.pl/dach/album/index.html

----------


## piast

Witam
Zdecydowanie odradzam współpracę z Waldemarem Wnuczkiem (pochodzą z Kraśnika działają na terenie W-wy i Lublina). Jego ekipa trudni się zabudową K-G, malowaniem, układaniem glazury, i budową kominka. Do każdej z powyższych czynności mam uzasadnione zastrzeżenia. Prace nad kominkiem po n-tej poprawce zostały  porzucone (chyba nie czuł się na siłach, żeby zrobić kominek prosto). Musiał to poprawiać inny fachowiec. Do dnia dzisiejszego (od 22 września) nie udało mi się skontaktować z ww. panem. Wystrzegajcie się kontaktu na nr telefonu 608-802-110, 501-255-751.
Dodatkowo skrajna nieterminowość oraz pijaństwo na budowie do tego stopnia, że o mało nie spalili mi domu. :Evil:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## michu2606xyz

Radom to niestety też mazowieckie, więc chyba tutaj. KONRADOBET spod Radomia. Szamba. Produkcja, dystrybucja, masturbacja. Umówiony termin dostawy, właściciel dość obcesowy, ale nie płacę za wersal - przeżyję. Dzień przed wykop. W dzień dostawy dzwonię jak daleko transport - nie przyjadą, bo coś im się odwołało. Nie mieli zamiaru zadzwonić z radosną wieścią, pan rozmówca mocno poirytowany moimi wymówkami. Termin za tydzień. W międzyczasie leje, wieje i co dzień sprawdzam czy dół jeszcze działa. Działa. Po 8 dniach czekam od rana na działce, bo dowóz miał być między 12 a 14. O 12 z minutami dzwonię z tym samym głupim pytaniem: jak daleko jest szambo? Daleko. Nie wrócił samochód z Zamościa, więc nie wyjadą. Dostałem piany, pan po chwili jakby zrozumiał, że drugi raz biore wolne, czekam, deszcz pada i za chwilę problem przestanie być istotny. Obiecuje zadzwonić za góra pół godziny i podać rozwiązanie. Czekam godzinę, cisza. Dzwonię. Dostaję informację, że właściciel nagrywa kolegę, który zaraz do mnie wyjedzie z szambem. Oddzwoni za góra pół godziny i poda konkrety. Czekam kolejną godzinę. Dzwonię. Odbiera przemiła małżonka producenta pudełek na gówno i woła męża mówiąc kto dzwoni. Reakcja: " Kurrr....a, ty to odebrałaś?"
Tłumaczę, że w tej sytuacji pan może darować sobie dalsze wymówki i przenieść całą firmę do szamba, gdzie jej miejsce. I wiecie co? Wtedy dopiero się chłop ucieszył - nie dziwię się - firma dostała pewnie ze dwa zlecenia w odstępie miesiąca, więc nie wyrabiają na zakrętach, a tu jeszcze baran jakiś chce szambo w terminie, bo ma dół wykopany? To się drugi raz wykopie, nie?

----------


## qaq3

UWAGA na nierzetelną, niesolidną firmę oszustów podających się za fachowców a reprezentujących firmę bądź firmy o nazwach: SKOL-BUD, INSTAL-BUD, INSTAL-BUD24 reprezentowaną przez Pana Przemysław Skolik z Żyrardowa. Firma zaoferowała mi budowę domu jednorodzinnego wraz z materiałem. Wpłaciłem zaliczkę, potem znów jakieś pieniądze na dachówkę, to na kominy i inne rzekomo niezbędne rzeczy. W sumie prawie 30 000 zł. Fundament miałem gotowy, bez chudziaka. Zrobił mi tylko chudziaka i dwie ściany po czym przerwał roboty i zniknął. W sumie jakimś cudem prace te wyceniono na 13000 tys. zatem resztę ode mnie wyłudził i sprawa będzie miała finał w Sądzie. Oprócz tego spieprzył nawet to co zrobił (za duże okna i krzywe ściany). Generalnie obiecuje cuda, w szybkim czasie i cały czas chce gotówki na kolejne zamówienia. Komin przywoził do mnie 4 tygodnie i niestety nie przywiózł. Pan Skolik jest bardzo miły, ale od jakiegoś czasu nie odbiera już telefonów i brak z nim kontaktu i ani gotówki ani wykonawcy. Działa na terenie Grodziska Mazowieckiego, Żyrardowa, Mszczonowa. Firmy mają różne NIPY  i nie wiem czy w ogóle istnieją. UWAŻAJCIE NA OFERTY OD TEGO krętacza i oszusta, a jeżeli się zdecydujecie to pieniądze po robocie. Posługuje się mailem [email protected] oraz telefonami 662-517-736 lub 726-429-299.
Podaję też linki do jego ogłoszeń:

Uwaga bo osoba oferuje szeroki zakres usług, także każdy z Was może się naciąć:

http://www.galeria-biznesu.pl/pdf/fi...ate=2009-09-08

http://grodziskmazowiecki.olx.pl/ele...-iid-28295629#

http://zyrardow.olx.pl/budowy-domow-iid-28295250

----------


## chester633

Masz spisaną umowę czy robota ne tzw.gębę  :sad:  
mam podobne doświadczenia mój wykonawca chciał kasy<kolejnych zaliczek> poza tym co było w umowie -odmówiłem(po to przecież strony spisywały umowę)tak zachowuje się oszust,krętacz,partacz czy,, solidny'' budowlaniec ?  :big tongue:  ...mam rozgrzebane dach,co-cwu,tynki wewnętrzne,zewnętrzne,termin umowy zamyka się 15 listopada- chyba że jest Coperfildem i zakończy prace jak obiecywał-umowa opiewa na stan deweloperski
Od poniedziałku zaczęli kryć dach-pogoda na takie prace super  :Mad:

----------


## EZS

następny jednopostowiec
ale się namnożyło

Od kiedy zlikwidowano dział o nierzetelnych wykonawcach, ciągle są posty w wymianie doświadczeń. I dziwne, ale w tamten dział wchodziłam rzadko, a tu otwieram każdy taki post. 
Ciekawe, czy to własnie miała na celu likwidacja działu   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## adlerdarek

można sie domyslić, ze likwidacja tego istotnego dla budujących/poprawiajacych/ zmieniajacych itd. działu ma zwiazek z umieszczanymi tam informacjami o nieuczciwych wykonawcach, które nie zawsze byly podparte konkretna dokumentacja, ale na pewno  zawsze wywolywaly mocne emocje. 
Szkoda jednak , iz redakcja poszla na latwizne podejmujac taki krok i to nie z powodu tych emocji, ale faktu, że w niejednym przypadku z zamieszczonych tam informacji mozna bylo skorzystac.

----------


## qaq3

Spokojnie jestem. Umowa była spisana bardzo szczegółowa łącznie z karami za odstąpienie od umowy, 1% za każdy dzień zwłoki. Sporządziłem protokół z inwentaryzacji, fotografie oraz stosowne wpisy do dziennika budowy  przed wzięciem kolejnej ekipy. Wynająłem kancelarię i już poszło pismno o przedsądowe wezwanie do zapłaty. W sądzie łącznie wszystkich kosztów wyjdzie około 50 000. No cóż zabawę czas zacząć.... Zobaczymy, ale generalnie nie odpuszczę...

----------


## qaq3

Jeżeli ktoś z Was miał do czynienia z takim przypadkiem jak ja proszę o ewentualną poradę jak przyspieszyć albo co dodatkowo zrobić aby utrudnić życie takiemu nierzetelnemu wykoanwcy.

----------


## bodal

ostrzegam przed zatrudnieniem "fachowca" od podbitki, nie dość że pełno poprawek to nie rozliczyliśmy się z nim do końca na poczet tych poprawek a teraz facet nie odbiera telefonów  co gorsza ma nasze klucze od domu i nie wiem kiedy zamierza się odezwać. Sprawa zgłoszona juz nawet na policję
"fachowiec" to Adam Woźniak z Warszawy tel 782 178 822 i 725 697 571

----------


## misiakulka

podbijam temat za samo nieoddanie kluczy. no i mieszkam pewnie niecały kilometr dalej  :smile:

----------


## Depi

Niestety ta szajka wciąż działa - właśnie odezwał sie KOLEJNY oszukany!

Co zrobiła Porkuratura jak do niej trafiła sprawa? Otoż Wlce Szan Panie Prokurator zapytała Pana Deca, czy jest oszustem.

Pan Dec powiedział "Ja? Skądże znowu!"

Na co Pani Prokurator umorzyła sprawę (brak zamiaru oszukania, normalne problemu w działalności handlowej).

Po prostu ręce opadają. Namawiam teraz "nowych" aby złożyli zawiadomienia i tym razem zrobie taką awanturę, że nie dadzą rady tak gładko sprawy umorzyć.

----------


## janekbo

No jest to jakiś pomysł na biznes. Czytając np. odpowiedź użytkownika liberas który prosił o nie pojawianie się na działce po usłyszeniu gróźb karalnych aż się chce oszukiwać ludzi. Twardo trzeba. 
Im się po prostu należy porządny wpierd... 
Niestety zaczeli od działalności tak jak w każdej piramidzie - finansowaniem dostaw materiałów pieniędzmi nowych klientów - coraz więcej odprowadzając do własnej kieszeni i coraz bardziej przeciągając terminy. Tak się kończą zakupy z dostawą na wiosnę itp. Wyobraźcie sobie ile kasy taka firma natłucze 3 miesięczną przerwą w dostawach - później najbardziej krzykliwym dostarczą, ale w tym czasie znajdą innych jeleni. Na odwal się dawali jakiś gruz. 
Moje wyrazy współczucia.

----------


## fenix2

Normalnie masakra ! Współczuje. Powinni ich wszystkich pozamykać. I konta po blokować na poczet wypłaty odszkodowań.

Wszędzie o tym trąbią nie płacić za towar którego się nie ma na placu. Nawet z zaliczkami trzeba być ostrożnym bo może być kłopot z odzyskaniem takich pieniędzy.

----------


## Zdegustowany

Pan *Michał Kocoń* z Otwocka przez prawie 3 miesiące "remontował" nasze 3-pokojowe mieszkanie. Nie udało mu się skończyć. Rozstaliśmy się i zatrudniliśmy ludzi, którzy w 2 dni zrobili już tyle, ile p. Michał robił 2 tygodnie...

Panu Michałowi przeszkadzają różne przeciwności losu, które uniemożliwiają trzymanie się najprostszej nawet umowy. 
Pan Michał lubi zaczynać kilka prac na raz i ma problem z ukończeniem chociaż jednej z nich. 
Pan Michał co tydzień mówi, że za tydzień skończy (najpóźniej za dwa). 
Pan Michał chętnie prosi o pieniądze za rzeczy, których jeszcze nie dokończył (a w myśl poprzedniej zasady prawdopodobnie nie skończy). 
Pan Michał bierze się za robotę kiedy sprowadza mu się na głowę konkurentów lub stoi nad nim.
Pan Michał ma problem z dostarczaniem faktur.
Pan Michał nie bardzo dba o zabezpieczenie wykonanej pracy.
Pan Michał widzi na rysunku projektanta jedno, a robi coś innego.
itd.

Szczegóły:

 Był człowiekiem z tzw. polecenia więc zaufaliśmy mu dosyć mocno. Przyszedł do nas z umową (występował w niej jako firma *Renovatio*), był bardzo uprzejmy i wydawał się fachowcem. Remont miał być gruntowny, ale wg. umowy przeprowadzony w 5 tygodni (co, jak zapewniał p. Michał, dawało mu jeszcze tydzień zapasu). Człowiek zapowiadał, że pracuje z 2 innymi ludźmi, a więc robota idzie szybko.

 Przez pierwszy tydzień nic nie zapowiadało katastrofy - demolka, skuwanie, wywóz śmieci. Coś się działo więc nie przejmowaliśmy się jeszcze. Nie widziałem innych współpracowników, ale może byli niewidzialni?

 W drugim i trzecim tygodniu zaczęły się przygody pod tytułem "problemy p. Michała". Ciągle coś mu wypadało, ciągle nie mógł dojechać, a jak mówił że będzie "za pół godziny bo jest blisko" to nie widzieliśmy go przez następną godzinę. Brał nas na przeczekanie - nie mogliśmy siedzieć mu na głowie - na czas remontu wyprowadziliśmy się na drugi koniec Warszawy, a do tego dużo pracujemy więc automatycznie ograniczyliśmy liczbę wizyt do minimum.

 Poza tym cały czas wierzyliśmy, że jako człowiek poleceny przez bliską przyjaciółkę, faktycznie ma jakiś problem. Na początku założyliśmy przezornie, że to potrwa dłużej niż miesiąc, ale po tym miesiącu mieszkanie wyglądało podobnie jak po tygodniu jego pracy...

 W międzyczasie okazało się, że ze względu na pęknięcia ścian nie można ich pokryć tynkiem tylko trzeba stawiać od nowa lub zdecydować się na płyty kg. Wybraliśmy to drugie ze względu na czas i koszty. Pan Michał też twierdził, że to lepiej dla niego i szybciej.

 Ze względu na brak windy towarowej i mieszkanie na ostatnim piętrze problemem stało się wniesienie płyt. Pan Michał bez konsultacji zamówił dźwig za 1500 zł co miało być opłacone po połowie. Znaleźliśmy dźwig tańszy o połowę, ale nie dojechał. Przez te problemy w mieszkaniu prawie 2 tygodnie nic się nie działo. W końcu okazało się, że można użyć "czynnika ludzkiego" do wnoszenia płyt. Dziwne, że wcześniej na to nie wpadł. Domyślam się, że jest sporo ludzi, którzy za 700 zł wnieśliby te płyty 2 tygodnie wcześniej i byli bardzo wdzięczni...

 W końcu zdecydowaliśmy się pojechać na krótki urlop z nadzieją, że po powrocie zobaczymy jakąś zmianę.

 No więc nie - metamorfozy nie było. Pojawiły się płytki w kuchni bo istniała potrzeba jej pomiaru. Ale to, że ściany pod i nad płytkami nie były zagipsowane, przetarte i zagruntowane to inna bajka.

 Przez kolejne 2 tygodnie coś się działo, ale dalej było to ściemnianie - tu już położona elektryka, tam nie; tu już zawieszone 3 m sufitu, tam nie; tu wylewka, tam nie. Pojawili się jacyś 2 współpracownicy, po 2 dniach został tylko 1 pomocnik, a po tygodniu i jego nie było.

 Wkurzyliśmy się i znaleźliśmy inną ekipę (to było po mniej więcej 2 miesiącach remontu). Wydawali się zdecydowanie bardziej profesjonalni i chcieliśmy p. Michała odprawić, ale tak się biedny przejął, że nagle pojawił się i współpracownik i przez 2 dni skończyli praktycznie podwieszane sufity i stwierdziliśmy, że widać potrzebował takiej motywacji, aby wziąć się do roboty.

 Widać byliśmy zbyt dobroduszni i mili bo po następnych 2 tygodniach zapał p. Michała opadł. Dodam, że co mniej więcej 2-3 tygodnie prosił o jakąś część pieniędzy z umowy. Jak byliśmy wściekli to tłumaczył "że popsuły mu się narzędzia" i "że musi za coś żyć". To było żenujące, ale jak widać było, że coś zrobił wypłacaliśmy mu jakąś część pieniędzy. Dzisiaj wiemy, że to był błąd ale widać jesteśmy takimi naiwniakami co wierzą, że człowiek może być dobry.

 Dodam także, że p. Michał dosyć szybko przyjął kasę na materiały (13 tysięcy), widziałem część faktur po ok 2 miesiącach remontu, ale nie opiewały jeszcze na całość tych pieniędzy. Byliśmy pewni, że pod koniec naszej współpracy już tych pieniędzy nie ma i kolejne zaliczki szły właśnie na zakup niezbędnych zapraw i klejów.

 W mijającym tygodniu p. Michał po raz kolejny dał ciała. Umówiliśmy się na konkretny rozkład prac. Faktem jest że jednego dnia musiał np. przywieźć i odwieźć znajomego hydraulika, ale było to wczesnym popołudniem i później mógł jeszcze wrócić, żeby wytrzeć pozostałe kilka metrów ściany i zagruntować je zgodnie z umową. Zresztą nie wydaje mi się, aby w trakcie pracy hydraulika miał problem z wykonaniem tej pracy.

 Kilka razy tłumaczył się też, że nie może pracować tak szybko bo dużo czasu zajmuje mu przenoszenie gratów z pokoju do pokoju... W mieszkaniu została pralka, lodówka, sofa i biurko. Było też krzesło biurowe, które połamał. Był też odkurzacz, który postawił na balkonie, ale pech chciał, że przyszła jesień i odkurzacz nadaje się na śmietnik. Większość rzeczy, oprócz lodówki stoi tam gdzie stała na początku remontu. 

 Raz informowałem monsieur Michała, że ma tego i tego dnia ma wejść facet od parkietów. Nic nie uprzątnął mimo, że połowa bałaganu to jego narzędzia i syf, który robił (aktualna ekipa zaczęła od mycia podłogi bo stwierdzili, że w takim brudzie ciężko się pracuje). Chciałem przełożyć cyklinowanie, ale facet się obraził. P. Michał jednak posprzątał po sobie. Dzień później... i nic więcej pewnie tego dnia nie zrobił.

 Rozstaliśmy się z poczuciem wk....nia i wielkiej ulgi jednocześnie.

 Udało mi się z dnia na dzień załatwić poleconą przez koleżankę ekipę. Weszli wczoraj i do dziś zrobili autentycznie więcej niż ten człowiek był w stanie zrobić przez ostatnie 10 dni pracy...

 Co więcej - znaleźli świetne przykłady geniuszu poprzednika - np. blat w łazience został przygotowany do zainstalowania umywalki nablatowej mimo, że jest jasny i czytelny projekt umywalki wpuszczanej (sama umywalka stoi w pokoju obok). Na marne położone zostało jakieś 0,5 m tejże mozaiki, a pozostała część położona jest wyraźnie krzywo... Właśnie jest skuwana. 
Nie zmienia to faktu, że blat nie został wzmocniony prętami i po wycięciu 40-centymetrowej dziury będzie podatny na złamanie. Zostanie zatem wzmocniony solidną szafką (a planowaliśmy tylko drzwiczki maskujące) co będzie kosztować więcej niż 2 krótkie pręty zbrojeniowe...

 Zawory do zakręcania wody w kuchni zainstalowane zostały za lodówką. W razie awarii kranu może być słabo...

 Mimo deklaracji dokończenia instalacji elektrycznej (pomijając niezainstalowanie różnicówki i niezałożenie wszystkich gniazdek) - znaleźliśmy ślepe punkty, bez otworów i bez puszek w miejscach gdzie miały być gniazdka.

 Jak dla mnie współpraca z tym gościem to pasmo porażek. Co z tego, że płytki w kuchni położył ładnie, skoro przez 3 miesiące nie dokończył właściwie żadnego większego zadania. Ciągle problemy, ciągle coś nie tak. Pan Michał nieustanie wymaga współczucia i wsparcia, zwłaszcza finansowego, ale uczciwie pracuje tylko pod nadzorem albo groźbą. 

 Nigdy więcej... I Wam również tego nie życzę... Zainteresowanym porządną ekipą służę kontaktem do aktualnie pracujących u nas ludzi. Szkoda, że dowiedzieliśmy się o nich tak późno bo pewnie od miesiąca mieszkalibyśmy w odnowionym, ładnym mieszkaniu.

BTW - zastanawiam się nad wytoczeniem procesu o niedotrzymanie umowy.

----------


## qaq3

UWAGA na nierzetelną, niesolidną firmę oszustów podających się za fachowców a reprezentujących firmę bądź firmy o nazwach: SKOL-BUD, INSTAL-BUD, INSTAL-BUD24 reprezentowaną przez Pana Przemysław Skolik z Żyrardowa. Firma zaoferowała mi budowę domu jednorodzinnego wraz z materiałem. Wpłaciłem zaliczkę, potem znów jakieś pieniądze na dachówkę, to na kominy i inne rzekomo niezbędne rzeczy. W sumie prawie 30 000 zł. Fundament miałem gotowy, bez chudziaka. Zrobił mi tylko chudziaka i dwie ściany po czym przerwał roboty i zniknął. W sumie jakimś cudem prace te wyceniono na 13000 tys. zatem resztę ode mnie wyłudził i sprawa będzie miała finał w Sądzie. Oprócz tego spieprzył nawet to co zrobił (za duże okna i krzywe ściany). Generalnie obiecuje cuda, w szybkim czasie i cały czas chce gotówki na kolejne zamówienia. Komin przywoził do mnie 4 tygodnie i niestety nie przywiózł. Pan Skolik jest bardzo miły, ale od jakiegoś czasu nie odbiera już telefonów i brak z nim kontaktu i ani gotówki ani wykonawcy. Działa na terenie Grodziska Mazowieckiego, Żyrardowa, Mszczonowa. Firmy mają różne NIPY i nie wiem czy w ogóle istnieją. UWAŻAJCIE NA OFERTY OD TEGO krętacza i oszusta, a jeżeli się zdecydujecie to pieniądze po robocie. Posługuje się mailem [email protected] oraz telefonami 662-517-736 lub 726-429-299. 
Podaję też linki do jego ogłoszeń: 

Uwaga bo osoba oferuje szeroki zakres usług, także każdy z Was może się naciąć: 

http://www.galeria-biznesu.pl/pdf/fi...ate=2009-09-08 

http://grodziskmazowiecki.olx.pl/ele...-iid-28295629# 

http://zyrardow.olx.pl/budowy-domow-iid-28295250

----------


## makup

odradzam usługi:
glazurnik WŁODZIMIERZ ANDRZEJEWSKI z Sobolewa, obraził się i nie poprawił krzywo połozonych płytek, wyszczerbionych przycinanych płytek, obsadzenia wanny, za wysoko umieszczonej listwy... ech
- stolarz GRZEGORZ WIELGOSZ z Garwolina - bardzo nieterminowy, umawia się i przez kilka dni nie odbiera telefonów ...
to moje doświadczenia z budowy

----------


## Monsiu

> Czesciowo przestrzegam przed elektrykiem z okolic pruszkowa. p. Walędzik.


potwierdzam,ten facet jest tragiczny.Załatwiał mi przyłacze w zakładzie energetycznym i dokumenty do odbioru technicznego budynku.Trwało to -4 m-ce!!!!W końcu zrobiłam totalną rozpierduchę,włacznie z rozmową z kierownikiem ZE w Konstancinie i donosem na tego pana,wtedy coś drgneło i moje dokuemnty dotarły do zakładu.
Z tym gościem nie ma w ogóle rozmowy,jak ze ślepym o kolorach.
Przestrzegam przed nim!

----------


## AskaK

UWAGA NA PANA *GRZEGORZA SĘK* oraz jego wspólnika - również Grzesiek. 
Ściemniacze, krętacze, oszuści! 
Nie dotrzymali ŻADNEGO terminu!!!
Strop z g-k robili od sierpnia, 3,5 miesiąca - NADAL NIE SKOŃCZONY!
Elewacja od końca lipca - NADAL NIE SKOŃCZONA!
Rozgrzebane obie łazienki - NIE SKOŃCZONE, a poprawki nie wiem ile będą kosztować.
Niszczą to, co zostało wcześniej zrobione - mimo próśb o osłonięcie okien, nie zrobili tego, efekt to zniszczona przeszło połowa okapników w nowych oknach. Myjąc fugi na parapetach zewnętrznych zachlapali świeżą elewację, potem zapaćkali brud drugą warstwą tynku - efekt: plamy nie do usunięcia na nowiutkiej elewacji, od frontu budynku, przy każdym oknie. 
Ze stelażem g-k wkręcili się w deskowanie dachu, przebijając papę.
W ścianę z g-k dali folię paroizolacyjną tak, że woda skraplała się wewnątrz zamiast odparować.

PORZUCILI NIESKOŃCZONĄ ROBOTĘ - strop, elewację i rozgrzebane łazienki.
Powód: wzięliśmy do pomocy innego glazurnika, aby ukladał gresy w salonie, bo oni nie wyrabiali się z żadnym terminem a na 23.11 mamy montaż drzwi wewnętrznych i wszystkie podłogi muszą być skończone. 

Dzięki temu,że porzucili prace, pewnie nie wprowadzimy się w przewidzianym terminie - dla nas wielki problem, o czym wiedzieli od początku.

KŁAMCY, OSZUŚCI, KRĘTACZE!

Jeśli Pan to przeczyta panie Grzegorzu, niech pan będzie pewny że opowiem o panu każdej napotkanej osobie, tak jak na panu nie zawiodłam się na nikim!

----------


## warszawianka

> ostrzegam przed zatrudnieniem "fachowca" od podbitki, nie dość że pełno poprawek to nie rozliczyliśmy się z nim do końca na poczet tych poprawek a teraz facet nie odbiera telefonów  co gorsza ma nasze klucze od domu i nie wiem kiedy zamierza się odezwać. Sprawa zgłoszona juz nawet na policję
> "fachowiec" to Adam Woźniak z Warszawy tel 782 178 822 i 725 697 571



niestety tez mam do czynienia z tym partaczem nie dośc że sknocił podbitke to jeszcze rozebrał stare ogrodzenie i nie ma zamiaru dokończyć stawiania nowego. też mam zamiar zainteresować tą sprawą odpowiednie służby. proszę o kontakt, chciałabym dowiedzieć się czegoś więcej.

----------


## emqwadrat

OSTRZEGAM

*Marek Sadowski*, zamieszkały w: Pogorzałki k/Białegostoku, działa również na terenie W-wy i okolic.

Wykonawca SSZ + "cała reszta"
Z przyjemnością bierze zaliczki (oczywiście z potwierdzeniami odbioru) z którymi znika choć na początku "współpracy" wrażenie robi niezłe.

Jeżeli ktoś ma wątpliwości służę dokumentacją.

----------


## zOOr

Odradzam współpracę z panem *Marcin Masłowski* firma *KwadArt* kom. 790-751-050 (NIP - 525-204-93-85). Mieszka na osiedlu Zielone Zacisze (ul. Św. Wincentego 114) w Warszawie.

Podpisałem z owym panem umowę na wykonanie 300 m2 gładzi i 120 m2 poddasza (wełna + G-K). Ustalił termin 6 tygodni. Minęło już ponad 7 tygodni i jest zrobione właściwie nic. Położona 1 warstwa gładzi na 150 m2.
Nie odbiera telefonów, jak odbierze i się da umówić to nie przychodzi na spotkanie (oczywiście nie dając znać, że nie będzie go). Ogólnie ma inwestora w dup..... Pierwszy tydzień pracował 1 człowiek i dałem się nabrać. Zapłaciłem zaliczkę za postęp prac i to był koniec działalności tego *oszusta* u mnie. Już nic więcej nie zostało u mnie zrobione.

Na deser: w trakcie 2-go tygodnia "prac" zginęły moje prywatne narzędzia warte 400 zł. Ten drugi tydzień pracy polegał na tym, że znalazłem wypite dwa czteropaki piwa i żadnych innych oznak działalności.

----------


## Browar

> Ten drugi tydzień pracy polegał na tym, że znalazłem wypite dwa czteropaki piwa i żadnych innych oznak działalności.


Przez tydzień tylko 2 czteropaki?   :ohmy:   hołota nie fachowcy   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## zOOr

> Napisał zOOr
> 
> Ten drugi tydzień pracy polegał na tym, że znalazłem wypite dwa czteropaki piwa i żadnych innych oznak działalności.
> 
> 
> Przez tydzień tylko 2 czteropaki?    hołota nie fachowcy


 :Smile: 
Tylko że 2-gi tydzień to był tylko wtorek. W inne dni go nie było  :razz:

----------


## stzw

Nie polecam nikomu usług pana Adama Kadłubca działającego pod firmą BUDERING. Jest to osoba sprawiająca bardzo dobre wrażenie. Niestety, pojęcie "prosto" w pionie i poziomie okazało się niewykonalnym abstraktem. Ten pan korzysta z usług podwykonawców (m. in. pana Adama działającego jako MANFREDBUD). Niestety, od ponad miesiąca fachowcy poprawiają to, co zepsuły obie te firmy. Dla nich najważniejsze są metry i zapłata za nie. Nie ważne, że robione chaotycznie, bez pomyślunku ( np. panowie zabudowali mi żarówkę z oprawką we wnętrzu półki z K-G i żeby ją wydobyć wyrąbali dziurę wielkości dłoni). Kafelki na schodach powodują zawrót głowy ( idą pod takim kątem, że strach patrzeć pod nogi). Położone gładzie odpadają płatami, bo panowie nie raczyli zagruntować ścian. Kafelki przycięte "w ząbki". TRAGEDIA. No i to irytujące pytanie:" To kiedy się będziemy rozliczać?". A tu człowiek patrzy na tą fuszerkę i nie bardzo wie, za co. Bo brzydko, krzywo i do tego materiał zniszczony. Ja straciłam ładnych kilka tysięcy.

----------


## ElektrycznaOwca

OK, to teraz moja kolej. Sprawa niby przedawniona (budowa skończyła się 2 lata temu), ale kolejny kwiatek właśnie mi wyskoczył, więc mam dość.

Przestrzegam przed panem Arkadiuszem Bielickim z firmy AR-POL, Sulejówek. Pan Bielicki i jego ekipa wykańczali mi dom - robili praktycznie wszystko, instalacje, wylewki, g/k, podłogi, płytki.

Początek był całkiem miły, na budowie się kręciło, sprawnie, szybko, ceny też sensowne. Popełniłem KOLOSALNY błąd, moja wina, że nie stałem im nad głową i nie pilnowałem - wyszedłem z założenia, że "fachowcy" wiedzą co robią i ja, laik, tylko będę im przeszkadzał. Byłem po prostu głupi. Pan Bielicki widać wyczuł jelenia, bo zaczęły się schody - podłapał kilka innych fuch, jego ludzie przestali się pojawiać, albo wpadali na parę godzin i znikali. Spóźnił się z całością kilka miesięcy, a i tak wszystkiego nie zrobił, bo rozstaliśmy się w końcu się po sporej awanturze. Nie wchodząc w szczegóły fabuły, co po sobie zostawili:

- *rury z wodą puszczone na zewnątrz izolacji*, przez co zamarzły przy pierwszym mrozie minus osiem stopni. Trzeba było pruć ściany i docieplać, gdzie się dało. Kiedy zadzwoniłem z awanturą, usłyszałem "Jak to, przecież były w peszlach." W peszlach! Choć przyznaję - zwrócili koszty.

- przy docieplaniu rur okazało się, że *miejscami w ścianach nie ma izolacji* - mostki termiczne to mało powiedziane, to są termiczne Mosty Brooklyńskie.

- *różnica poziomów wylewek* w dwóch sąsiednich pomieszczeniach. Zapewniali, że się wyrówna przy kładzeniu płytek i parkietu. Nie wyrównało się.

- *dwie nieudane próby lakierowania parkietu*, każda gorsza od poprzedniej. Piach, brud, zacieki, zwarzony lakier, do tego tak kiepski, że rysuje się paznokciem. Nie wzięli pieniędzy, ale co z tego, kiedy muszę go zeskrobać i położyć nowy.

- duże dekory łazienkowe przyklejone do góry nogami.

- dom jest drewniany; mocując profile nie porobili dylatacji, przez co belki nie mają jak osiadać i *płyty g/k pękają na wszystkich spojeniach*, szpary miejscami dochodzą do 1cm.

- schody robione przez podwykonawcę przywiezionego przez pana Bielickiego zostały zrobione ze źle wysezonowanego drewna, więc po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym *popękały, popaczyły się i zaczęły skrzypieć*. Do tego podwykonawca najpierw dokumentnie sp...przył balustradę, a nie umiejąc jej naprawić narobił zniszczeń i zniknął.

- chociaż w jednej z łazienek miała być umywalka narożna, wypuścili rury pod  zwykłą i szybciutko je zapłytkowali, a potem było "Oj, no teraz to już się nie da zmienić".

Na koniec ów ostatni kwiatek, odkryty wczoraj - elektryk pana Bielickiego wypuścił z domu kabel siłowy do podłączenia instalacji w wolnostojącym garażu. Przez długi czas nie było potrzeby robienia tam instalacji, więc się za to nie brałem, teraz się zainteresowałem i co się okazało? Okazało się, że wypuszczony przez elektryka biały kabel nadaje się wyłącznie do zastosowań wewnętrznych i w żadnym razie nie można go zakopywać w ziemi, a do tego jest o 2m za krótki. Nie sięga nawet do budynku garażu! Po prostu ręce opadają, nie dość że zły kabel, to jeszcze za krótki - po co w ogóle to robił i marnował czas? Chyba tylko ze złej woli, żeby mnie naciąć na kasę, co zresztą mu się udało.

Do tego różne drobiazgi typu wentylacja w kotłowni zabudowana płytą g/k ("Niech pan sobie poszuka, powinna być w lewym górnym rogu"), niepodobijane listwy podłogowe, niepodokręcane krany i grzejniki, odwrotnie zamontowana rura spalinowa pieca, dziwaczne plątaniny kabli i rur z wodą, które potem trzeba było rozsupływać i łączyć jeszcze raz, źle popodłączane kable (typu faza na zerze)

Na dodatek pan Bielicki ma zwyczaj robić dużo rzeczy bez pytania:

- kopiąc fundamenty pod garaż obrócił je sobie o 90 stopni i nie przyszło mu do głowy, żeby spytać o plan działki - ot, "wydawało mu się, że tam będzie wjazd".
- zapytany o koszt pomalowania wnętrza domu (podkreślam, tylko zapytany!) uznał to za zlecenie i całość pomalował.
- bez pytania wybrał fugę do płytek w kuchni - na szczęście trafił z kolorem, ale jakby nie trafił?
- bez pytania pozawieszał grzejniki, a potem kazał sobie płacić za przenoszenie tych, które nam nie pasowały.

Przy ostatecznej konfrontacji, kiedy zacząłem punktować, co zrobił źle, jeszcze się rzucał i próbował domagać pieniędzy - kiedy wyszło, że tak naprawdę to on jest mi winien pieniądze, cisnął kluczami i obrażony wybiegł, wołając, że jeszcze tego pożałuję. 

Miałem już nie robić awantur i nie pisać tu o nim, ale ten za krótki kabel mnie tak wkurzył, że nie zdzierżyłem. Może przez 2 lata, jakie minęły od tamtej budowy, zmienił ekipę i podejście do klienta, ale co mi nap...przył, to jego, a ja na to teraz codziennie muszę patrzeć. Oczywiście, można powiedzieć - gdzie miałeś oczy, jak to robili, i ja się zgadzam - jak napisałem, to moja wina. Ale błędy i niedoróbki, które u mnie zostawili, nie są wynikiem oszczędności i pośpiechu, tylko niewiedzy, braku umiejętności i zwyczajnej, złośliwej chęci oszukania klienta. 

Kosztował mnie pan kupę kasy i nerwów, panie Arku, może chociaż tak się panu odwzajemnię.

----------


## wazniak_

Ja też ostatnio trafiłem na nie najlepszą ekipę. Może nie byli takimi krętaczami jak niektórzy opisani we wcześniejszych postach, ale nie polecę ich za nic...

TERAZ PYTANIE/PROŚBA MAM JESZCZE JEDNO MIESZKANIE DO WYKOŃCZENIA (WARSZAWA WILANÓW) NIEDUŻE 53 M2 I POSZUKUJĘ EKIPY GODNEJ POLECENIA!

typowa wykończeniówka (mieszkanie w stanie surowym zamkniętym)

z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam!

----------


## mitunio

> elektryk - Henryk Pazio


W 100% nie polecam, a jeżeli niestety wygra przetarg na wykonanie Waszego przyłącza to mogę Wam tylko współczuć. I może pokrótce jak to wyglądało u mnie:
Na początku roku 2009 dostaję z ZEWT-u namiary na Pana Henryka Pazio, który wygrał przetarg. Dzwonię jest fajnie, Pan przyjeżdża i czar pryska. Nie interesowało go gdzie chcę mieć skrzynkę itp. Pan "bierze" się do swojej pracy... Jako, że wiem ile czasu może trwać zrobienie dokumentacji nie zawracam mu głowy. W kwietniu Pan nadal czeka na mapy do celów projektowych... Jestem cierpliwy, nie przeszkadzam, czekam... Sierpień 2009 - dzwonię i dowiaduję się, że są problemy z ZUD-em. Spotykam się z Panem Pazio, a ten mi daje protokół ZUD-u z odmową z dnia 07 maja (mamy sierpień) i mówi żebym sobie w ZUDzie temat załatwił albo on da do uzgodnienia nową lokalizację złącza. Wszystko fajnie ale nowa lokalizacja złącza mieści się centralnie w ... furtce. W efekcie krótka pyskówka, telefon do ZEWT-u i raptem coś co nie dało się załatwić od maja jest już załatwione. "Prąd będzie Pan miał pod koniec czerwca". Ciesze się bardzo ale błędem było, że nie spytałem którego roku? Mija czerwie, lipiec.. dzwonię. "W sierpniu na 100%". Sierpień, wrzesień... a muchy nawet się nie ganiają. Kolejne telefony już nie do Pana Pazio lecz do energetyki. Dyrektor techniczny bardzo przeprasza, interweniuje,,, efekt żaden. Termin umowny Pana Pazio na wykonanie przyłącza mija 14 grudnia 2009. i był to jedyny termin, którego Pan Pazio dotrzymał. Pomijam szczegół, że najpierw dał do podpisu jakąś zgodę dla energetyki nieaktualną od kilku lat, którą później gdzieś zgubił. Bez tej zgody nie mógłby zdać przyłącza więc nagle przypomniał sobie telefon do mnie. 
Efekt jest taki, że mamy grudzień 2009, -10 za oknem, a w domu nadal brak prądu i ogrzewania bo niestety tym razem obrabiają moje papierki związane z instalacją wewnętrzną. czekam cierpliwie na licznik.
Moje rady:
Od razu zaproponujcie Panu "drobną" kwotę na przyspieszenie prac, ewentualnie od razu nękajcie energetykę lub strzelcie sobie w potylicę bo czeka Was ciekawe przeżycie.

----------


## monia77w1

> Napisał lczar
> 
> elektryk - Henryk Pazio
> 
> 
> W 100% nie polecam, a jeżeli niestety wygra przetarg na wykonanie Waszego przyłącza to mogę Wam tylko współczuć. I może pokrótce jak to wyglądało u mnie:
> Na początku roku 2009 dostaję z ZEWT-u namiary na Pana Henryka Pazio, który wygrał przetarg. Dzwonię jest fajnie, Pan przyjeżdża i czar pryska. Nie interesowało go gdzie chcę mieć skrzynkę itp. Pan "bierze" się do swojej pracy... Jako, że wiem ile czasu może trwać zrobienie dokumentacji nie zawracam mu głowy. W kwietniu Pan nadal czeka na mapy do celów projektowych... Jestem cierpliwy, nie przeszkadzam, czekam... Sierpień 2009 - dzwonię i dowiaduję się, że są problemy z ZUD-em. Spotykam się z Panem Pazio, a ten mi daje protokół ZUD-u z odmową z dnia 07 maja (mamy sierpień) i mówi żebym sobie w ZUDzie temat załatwił albo on da do uzgodnienia nową lokalizację złącza. Wszystko fajnie ale nowa lokalizacja złącza mieści się centralnie w ... furtce. W efekcie krótka pyskówka, telefon do ZEWT-u i raptem coś co nie dało się załatwić od maja jest już załatwione. "Prąd będzie Pan miał pod koniec czerwca". Ciesze się bardzo ale błędem było, że nie spytałem którego roku? Mija czerwie, lipiec.. dzwonię. "W sierpniu na 100%". Sierpień, wrzesień... a muchy nawet się nie ganiają. Kolejne telefony już nie do Pana Pazio lecz do energetyki. Dyrektor techniczny bardzo przeprasza, interweniuje,,, efekt żaden. Termin umowny Pana Pazio na wykonanie przyłącza mija 14 grudnia 2009. i był to jedyny termin, którego Pan Pazio dotrzymał. Pomijam szczegół, że najpierw dał do podpisu jakąś zgodę dla energetyki nieaktualną od kilku lat, którą później gdzieś zgubił. Bez tej zgody nie mógłby zdać przyłącza więc nagle przypomniał sobie telefon do mnie. 
> Efekt jest taki, że mamy grudzień 2009, -10 za oknem, a w domu nadal brak prądu i ogrzewania bo niestety tym razem obrabiają moje papierki związane z instalacją wewnętrzną. czekam cierpliwie na licznik.
> Moje rady:
> Od razu zaproponujcie Panu "drobną" kwotę na przyspieszenie prac, ewentualnie od razu nękajcie energetykę lub strzelcie sobie w potylicę bo czeka Was ciekawe przeżycie.


Jakbym czytała swoją opowieść tylko, że ja dziadowi nie dałabym złamanego gorsza. I tak nieźle zarabia.
U mnie sprawa zahaczyła aż o ZEWT na Marsa ale pan był tak beszczelny i kłamał w żywe oczy. Szkoda słów i nerwów.

----------


## marek77

> TERMOSTYL jako firma handlowa może i jest OK ale ekipy do montażu drzwi aż tryskają bylejakością, chamstwem, nieterminowością.
> 
> Można też zapomnieć o uznaniu reklamacji po uiszczeniu pełnej należności za drzwi !!
> 
> U mnie:
> > źle wmurowali ościeżnicę (drzwi otwierają się teraz o 75-80 stopni zamiast na 90)
> > skrzydło drzwi za 2700 PLN okleili g...nianią cienką folią 
> > zachlapali ościeżnicę zaprawą bo zerwali (!) z niej folię ochronną !
> > porysowali ościeżnicę nieudolnym wkręcaniem śrub
> ...




a ja mam bardzo dobre doświadczenia z firmą *termostyl.* szefowa firmy korzysta z usług firm montażowych z wieloletnim doświadczeniem i widać fachowość w ich pracy. moje drzwi zostały zamontowane bardzo dobrze, wszystko otwiera się prawidłowo, nie widać żadnego partactwa, panowie bardzo spokojni , posprzątali po sobie. naprawdę fachowo i profesjonalnie wykonana robota. a właścicielka firmy także bardzo sympatyczna. ja mogę szczerze tego wykonawcę polecić !

----------


## himlaje

> Wszyatkim zycze zdrowych i pogodnych Swiat


A ja sie pod te życzenia podłączam  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Manfredbud

> Ten pan korzysta z usług podwykonawców (m. in. pana Adama działającego jako MANFREDBUD)


    W związku z pojawieniem się powyższego komentarza firma "Manfred Bud" Piotr Godawiec informuje, że żaden Pan Żurawski nie pracuje i nigdy nie pracował w naszej firmie. 
    Jeśli ktokolwiek posługuje się tą nazwą proszę o pilny kontakt, gdyż jest to wykorzystywanie wizerunku oraz nazwy naszej firmy, przez osoby nieżyczliwe. 
    Z góry dziękuję za informację. 

                                                             "Manfred Bud" Piotr Godawiec

----------


## Kwap

:Roll:

----------


## laguapa

Firma GKL Bytom z siedziba na ul.Wrocławskiej 54d to najbardziej niekompetentna firma w tej branży w Bytomiu.Brak narzędzi i jakość świadczonych usług są poniżej krytyki.Podobnie rzecz ma sie z wypłatami 800 zł za m-c pracy fachowiec zarabia w Kazachstanie a nie w UE!Omijać z daleka dotyczy klientów jak i pracowników!!

----------


## otwin

W kwestii formalnej Krzysztof Firlej PBHU Ryn włąśnie posiada prawomocny wyrok sądu na zwrot 60 tys. zł wraz z odsetkami, a jak dowiaduję się z sali sądowej, przewalonych przez tego hosztaplera jest długa kolejka.


> Krzysztof Firlej 
> Przedsiębiorstwo B.H.U. 
> 11-520 Ryn 
> ul. Kościuszki 18 
> Drodzy Inwestorzy 
> Szczególnie przestrzegam przed zbyt pochopnym podpisaniem umowy z w/w "fachowcem" 
> Podpisałem z nim umowę na budowę pod klucz. 
> Przysłał brygadę pijaków, partaczy wyjątkowych (pełna dokumentacja foto). 
> Nabrał zaliczek w pokaźnych sumach i najzwyczajniej w świecie uciekł wraz ze wszystkimi dokumentami (projekt, dziennik budowy). 
> ...

----------


## Helios

Też dołożę swoje.
Uwaga na Sławka M. z wizytówką "wykańczanie wnętrz" (z jego wypowiedzi wynika, że działa na terenie W-wy i okolic).
Robi wrażenie niesłychanie solidnego i porządnego i zna się na całej wykończeniówce  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   Mały, chudy, schludny.
Dałam się nabrać jak pierwsza naiwna  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
Jest to zwykłe antytalencie i partacz w najgorszym wydaniu tego słowa  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

Jako pamiątka pozostało mi do skucia i ponownego położenia ponad 100 m2 gresu. O innych fuszerkach nie wspomnę  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## rangifer

NIE POLECAM korzystania z usług firmy Elektrohydromar p. Marka Krejdynera zarejestrowanej w Zalesiu Górnym.
Sprzedali i podłączyli mi kocioł gazowy, czyli niby wszystko zostało zrobione, ale kosztem nerwów i bezskutecznych prób kontaktu. 

Otóż pan Marek:
- nie informuje klienta o opóźnieniach, po prostu nie przyjeżdża
- umawia się i nie przyjeżdża, wcześniej twierdzi, że napewno będzie, a w umówionym terminie go nie ma i jak zwykle nie odbiera telefonu
- nie odbiera telefonów, kontakt z nim jest więc niezwykle trudny, o reakcji w sytuacjach awaryjnych czy potrzebie zrobienia przeglądu kotła można raczej zapomnieć
- zawory przy kotle zamontował mi w trudno dostępnym miejscu, co stwarza problem przy awaryjnym zamknięciu wody.

Nie wyobrażam sobie jak można u niego wyegzekwować naprawę w razie awarii czy przegląd.

----------


## emqwadrat

OSTRZEGAM

*Marek Sadowski*, zamieszkały w: Pogorzałki k/Białegostoku, działa również na terenie W-wy i okolic.

Wykonawca SSZ + "cała reszta"
Z przyjemnością bierze zaliczki (oczywiście z potwierdzeniami odbioru) z którymi znika choć na początku "współpracy" wrażenie robi niezłe.

Jeżeli ktoś ma wątpliwości służę dokumentacją.

----------


## Darcy

> Napisał Jastrząb
> 
> Czesciowo przestrzegam przed elektrykiem z okolic pruszkowa. p. Walędzik.
> 
> 
> potwierdzam,ten facet jest tragiczny.Załatwiał mi przyłacze w zakładzie energetycznym i dokumenty do odbioru technicznego budynku.Trwało to -4 m-ce!!!!W końcu zrobiłam totalną rozpierduchę,włacznie z rozmową z kierownikiem ZE w Konstancinie i donosem na tego pana,wtedy coś drgneło i moje dokuemnty dotarły do zakładu.
> Z tym gościem nie ma w ogóle rozmowy,jak ze ślepym o kolorach.
> Przestrzegam przed nim!


Czy ten pan ma na imię Mieczysław?

----------


## Monsiu

> Napisał Monsiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Jastrząb
> 
> ...


Tak na szybko nie pamiętam,ale nie jestem pewna, czy Mieczysław,musiałabym sprawdzić w papierach. Jeśli to może poczekać do jutra, to sprawdzę i dam znać na priv

----------


## radekf

NIE POLECAM ekipy od prac wykończeniowych, której stały skład to panowie Piotr i Mariusz. Ich telefony to 691 437 xxx oraz 509 115 xxx. Pełne numery są np. tutaj. Poruszają się najczęściej VW Transporterem lub białym dostawczakiem (marki nie pamiętam) z tablicami LWL.

Panowie ci po długiej bytności u mnie i w sumie udanej współpracy, postanowili zniknąć bez słowa z budowy, pozostawiając mnie z rozgrzebanymi pracami, częściowo już opłaconymi (i niewykonanymi poprawkami). Zaopiekowali się również miernikiem laserowym Bosch i butlami gazowymi, które mieli zwrócić i kaucję rozliczyć w ramach kolejnych zleceń. Kaucję zainkasowali, chociaż wiedzieli, że już do mnie nie wrócą.

----------


## oszukanaprzezDECARO

Przestrzegam przed pomysłem realizacji schodów z tą "FIRMĄ". Czuję się oszukana i zlekceważona. Nie są w stanie a szczególnie P.EMIL odebrać telefonu, a próba pozostawienia informacji w zakładzie zakończyła się fiaskiem. Pieniądządze skasowane a efektów jak nie było tak nie ma.

----------


## serpa

*Szanowny Panie.*
Wielokrotnie Kłamał Pan na forum tym i nie tylko tym na temat firmy *Techno-Bau* jak i jej właściciela.Wiem że niedługo spodka się Pan z Panem Wiejakiem w Sądzie jestem cieka jak Pan wtedy spojrzy Mu w oczy???
Czy nie jest to prawdą że kupował Pan w tej firmie materiały??,bo jeśli tak to raczej powinien Pan się zastanowić co i gdzie Pan pisze zanim nazwie Pan kogoś* oszustem .*

----------


## EZS

> *Szanowny Panie.*
> Wielokrotnie Kłamał Pan na forum tym i nie tylko tym na temat firmy *Techno-Bau* jak i jej właściciela.Wiem że niedługo spodka się Pan z Panem Wiejakiem w Sądzie jestem cieka jak Pan wtedy spojrzy Mu w oczy???
> Czy nie jest to prawdą że kupował Pan w tej firmie materiały??,bo jeśli tak to raczej powinien Pan się zastanowić co i gdzie Pan pisze zanim nazwie Pan kogoś* oszustem .*


to ma tę dachówkę czy nie?
zapłacił czy nie?
jak zapłacił a nie ma, to jak inaczej ma nazwać sprzedawcę?

----------


## mario-a

Proszę administratora tego forum o nie tratowanie tego linku jako reklamy, a tylko ostrzeżeniem przed partaczem jakich mało  http://forum.leroymerlin.pl/zly-fach...1,20,1347.html  . Forum takie jak to i temu podobne powinno pomagać i chronić nas konsumentów przed takimi ludźmi. Ja osobiście również zostałem  oszukany przez tego człowieka (jeśli można jego postępowanie nazwać ludzkim). Mam tylko nadzieję, że postępowanie p. Zbigniewa Legięcia z Mszczonowa zostanie wkrótce dostrzeżone przez odpowiednie organy ścigania.

----------


## mario-a

Proszę administratora tego forum o nie tratowanie tego linku jako reklamy, a tylko ostrzeżeniem przed partaczem jakich mało http://forum.leroymerlin.pl/zly-fach...1,20,1347.html  . Forum takie jak to i temu podobne powinno pomagać i chronić nas konsumentów przed takimi ludźmi. Ja osobiście również zostałem oszukany przez tego człowieka (jeśli można jego postępowanie nazwać ludzkim). Mam tylko nadzieję, że postępowanie p. Zbigniewa Legięcia z Mszczonowa zostanie wkrótce dostrzeżone przez odpowiednie organy ścigania.

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

*mario-a* ale się natrudziłeś odszukując stary wpis i zakładając kolejny raz konto na FM. Nie wiem co chcesz przez to osiągnąć ale stronę po tej firmie możesz kupić. Reklamę już masz od ręki.

----------


## mario-a

> *mario-a* ale się natrudziłeś odszukując stary wpis i zakładając kolejny raz konto na FM. Nie wiem co chcesz przez to osiągnąć ale stronę po tej firmie możesz kupić. Reklamę już masz od ręki.


 
Tak mogą pisać tylko osoby, które nie miały  wcześniej "przyjemności" poznania takich ludzi . Nie wiem o co chodzi z tym kolejnym kontem na FM (jest to mój debiut na FM) , ale jeśli rzeczywiście dobre rady i wymiany doświadczeń mają polegać na takich wpisach jak cytowany, to prawdę mówiąc współczuje czytającym i zaczynam żałować czasu poświęconego na rejestrację i wpis na FM. Do wiadomości helixwroclaw2005 - Wpisałem po to , żeby po raz kolejny przestrzec ludzi przed OSZUSTEM. Co z tego, że strona jest do kupienia, będę prowadził takie wpisy dopóty  ten człowiek będzie prowadził sprzedaż swoich "pseudo usług" na terenie Ursynowa na bazarku przy Płaskowickiej róg K.E.N, a takie fora są do tego idealne. I radzę przed kolejnymi dziwnymi wpisami helixwroclaw2005 proszę poczytaj opinie innych poszkodowanych osób z linku, który wkleiłem   http://forum.leroymerlin.pl/zly-fach...1,20,1347.html
i potraktuj je jako ostrzeżenie przed takimi ludźmi.

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

Miej odwagę i podpisz się imieniem i nazwiskiem. Moje dane znajdziesz bez problemu na tym forum. Podany link nie jest aktywny. Wyciągasz sprawę z 2008 roku i jeszcze się dziwisz? Mam nadzieję, że złożyłeś odpowiednie dokumenty w odpowiednim miejscu.

----------


## jacoo

tego kolesia już zaczynam obchodzić szerokim łukiem, swoich znajomych też przed nim przestrzegam!!!

----------


## Zygul

> Wiam,
> Ostrzegam wszystkich przed firmą budowlaną *Alexbud - Konrad Sieńkowski* z Warszawy http://www.abud.com.pl Wykonawca uciekł bez słowa.      Szczegóły na priv (mail)


Mój poprzedni post nie ma nic wspólnego z firmą ABUD Systemy Dociepleń.

----------


## michal_marki

Witam wszystkich serdecznie! Jestem tu nowy, wykańczam dom w Markach pod Warszawą. Miałem ogromne szczęście dotychczas natrafić tylko na jedną niesolidną firmę od początku całej inwestycji. Chodzi o firmę*dekarską pana Sawickiego (operuje w okolicach Marek). Do konstrukcji dachu nalegał aby użyć jego folię (podobno droższa ale lepsza). Na niecałe 300 m2 dachu zużyto jej prawie 500m2 (według papierów).  Niestety był to dopiero początek. Do dziś - będzie to 3 miesiące od kiedy próbuję ściągnąć ich ekipę do naprawy cieknącego komina. Nie odbiera telefonu, kiedy wreszcie odbierze obiecuje przyjazd w przeciągu kilku dni - oczywiście do dziś się nie pojawił. Dach cieknie, wełna zamokła, gips gnije. Woda sączy się po kominie do podłogi. Szukam w tej chwil innej ekipy, która będzie w stanie mi pomóc w naprawie szkód.

----------


## lilka.w

Przestrzegam przed firmą HE DREWNO z Jabłonny. Zajmuje się ona dostawą drewna i wykonywała u mnie taras.Na szczęście drewno i sam taras (dzięki dokładnemu wykonawcy), są piekne lecz współpraca z sama firmą to droga przez mękę.Jesli ktoś ma ochotę na miesięczne opóznienie , spóżnienia właścicieli na umówione spotkania dochodzące do 1,5 godziny ,brak informacji (zasłanianie się wyjazdami) i nie odbieranie telefonów to polecam- wszystko to będzie mial zapewnione a na deser mimowolne wciągnięcie w utarczki miedzy właścicielami i ich wykonawcą Brrrr.

----------


## Grzego

Witam
Ostrzegam wszystkich z Piaseczna i okolic przed firmą VIK-BRUK, zajmująca się układaniem kostki brukowej. Po ułożeniu kostki, pomimo podpisanej umowy nie reagują na zgłaszane reklamacje. Jeśli się już do nich dodzwonię to obiecują, że będą "jutro" i niestety bez efektu.

----------


## panfotograf

*Mera schody (www.mera.pl ) - czyli jak naciągamy klienta na 7 tys.*
Po wieeelu tygodniach rozmów z kilkoma firmami robiącymi schody wreszcie zapadła decyzja. 
Schody na podstawie oględzin, konsltacji, wstepnych pomiarów i  precyzyjnych wizualizacji przygotowanych przeze mnie zostały wycenione na 12.300 zł
Podpisałem umowę – zamówienie z firmą Mera Schody S.A. 25 maja i wpłaciłem zaliczkę 3.700 zł.
Po miesiącu dostaje e-maila że cena schodów zostaje podwyższona o 7 tys

Wiedzieli że zależy mi na czasie. Dwa tygodnie dopraszałem się o zwrot zaliczki. Myślicie że ktoś powiedział przepraszamy? Dzięki firmie Mera Schody wprowadzę się do domu 2-3 miesiące później, bo przecież nie wprowadzę się do domu bez chodów.

----------


## PIX

NIE POLECAM I ODRADZAM: ZBIGNIEW WACHOWICZ, FIRMA ABAKUStel. 502514357 lub 228645256 . Obiecuje złote góry, gadkę ma niezłą, ale straszny oszust, robotę wykonuję tragicznie, partaczy wszystko, a potem nic nie widzi i wg niego wszystko jest super. ODRADZAM ZDECYDOWANIE!!!!!! TRAGEDIA!!!

----------


## PIX

nie polecam i odradzam: Janusz owczarczyk, tel. 503338888 . Bierze pieniądze za coś w jednej jakości, a montuje w innej bardzo słabej, naciągacz, partacz i oszust!!!

----------


## janosik_1

*Zapolskiemu mówimy N IE !!!*
w pełni popieram i również ostrzegam przed tym składem dachowym, lokalizacja składu Stara Miłosna, "nader uprzejmy Pan Tomasz J." 
do momentu wpłacenia kasy wszystko ładnie pięknie, później same problemy.Zamówienie materiałów na pokrycie dachowe  oraz osprzęt około18 000 zł . Pierwszy problem dotyczył  kominków wentylacyjnych - miały być Klober, na budowę dotarły jakieś "chińskie plastiki", dobrze, że otworzyłem pudełka i towar zabrano  z powrotem,  oczywiście faktura za 3 kominki opiewała na kwotę około 900 zł. Po telefonie do składu zapolski, oczywiście nastąpiła "pomyłka", kominki dojadą za 2 dni, po 2 dniach oczywiście brak odzewu i kontaktu ze składu, dzwonię i dostaję info, że opóźnienie i dojadą za kolejne  2 dni. Sytuacja się powtarza kolejne 2 razy, sprzedawca Tomasz zapewnia, że jutro będą i na pewno się skontaktuje, no ale niestety wiadomo nie oddzwaniał, więc dzwonię i dalej brak kominków, więc rezygnuję z ich zakupu, na to odpowiedź, że musi doliczyć za blachę,   bo ją taniej policzył. Popatrzyłem na niego jak na idiotę i mu " podziękowałem", że niby mam dopłacać bo on nie załatwił tematu. W tym samym czasie podobna sytuacja była z folią dachową paroprzepuszczalną. Obiecywał parę razy że towar już jedzie, (dekarze na dachu) a tu po kilkunastu telefonach z mojej strony i kolejnych obiecankach, podziękowałem, a folię dostarczył mi od siebie sam dekarz. 
Kolejny temat dotyczył reklamacji blachy, tu zaczęły się schody, oczywiście ze strony Zapolskiego czy inaczej HI-HO, wszystkie formalności niby miał załatwiać skład, natomiast pan tomasz nie kiwnął palcem. Wszystko załatwiałem bezpośrednio z producentem osobiście, choć producent oczekiwał, aby wszelkie papiery przychodziły ze składu sprzedającego, więc oczywiście kupa telefonów i ponagleń do zapolskiego. Producent blachodachówki wywiązał się z reklamacji, czego nie mogę powiedzieć o składzie zapolski w Starej Miłosnej i panu tomaszu.

jeszcze raz przestrzegam przed tym sprzedawcą i składem, a jak czytam na forum to nie tylko mnie spotkała taka obsługa

Pozdrawiam

----------


## prysfot

Uwaga mieszkańcy Warszawy i okolic! Przestrzegam przed wynajmowaniem do prac budowlanych firmy Grono- Bud, której właścicielem jest Krzysztof Grondkowski. To krętacz, ściemniacz, laik, dyletant i partacz pierwszej wody. Na początku mami miłym uśmieszkiem i elokwentą rozmową, ale potem im dalej w las tym więcej drzew. Nie dotrzymuje terminów, remonty ciągną się miesiącami. Zatrudnia ludzi z ulicy, NA CZARNO!, którzy nie znają się na tym, co robią. Piją na budowie, kątów prostych to z lupą szukać. Po za tym nie płaci swoim pracownikom i chyba już wszystkim jest winien grube tysiące złotych. Wyciąga zaliczkę, żeby spłacić robotników z poprzednich zleceń i tak w kółko. Facet się zagalopował i juz dawno stracił płynność finansową. Przestaje odbierać telefony, kręci i oszukuje. Z CAŁEGO SERCA ODRADZAM usługi tego pana. Strata czasu, pieniędzy i nerwów, których nikt nie wyceni. Szkoda tylko, że tacy ludzie nadal funkcjonują na rynku. Już jedną firmę "Fachman" musiał zamknąć, bo pewnie zacząła się do niego dobierać skarbówka, inspekcja pracy albo po prostu wierzyciele. Robotnikom wydziela narzędzia i zabiera je na noc, bo się boi, że mu je pracownicy ukradną. Raz już go zresztą okradli. Pewnie dla ego, że nie płacił. Szkoda, że to ja musiałem ponieść tę nauczkę, ale uczmy się na cudzych błędach i chociaż wy go nie popełnijcie!

----------


## 78mysz

*Nie polecam firmy Wenge-mar.*
Zaczęli dobrze, skończyli źle. Połowa podłóg wykonanych u mnie w domu jest zrobiona bardzo dobrze, a druga połowa wygląda obrzydliwie. Schody montowane przez tą firmę są poskładane fatalnie i nadają się jedynie do zdjęcia, tymczasem szef firmy przyznał się do błędu i obiecał poprawę ale na tym się skończyło. Dodatkowo przy montażu schodów dokonano wielu zniszczeń na posadzkach na piętrze, uszkodzono ściany i gres na parterze w świeżo wykończonym domu. Dla zainteresowanych zdjęcia i szczególowy opis tej katastrofy w komentarzu i dzienniku.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...o-domu/page195
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ktywacja/page3

----------


## ahjooo

Chciałabym przestrzc wszystkich poszukujących ekipy remontowej przed firą pana Łukasza Laszczyka. Stracony czas i pieniądze.6 tygodniowe opóźnienie to dla ekipy  nic złego! Fuszerka jaką wykonali zgroza, codziennie odkrywam nowe partactwa. Np.podłoga drewniania położona przez nich cała w kleju, którego nie da się zmyć. (Na reklamację,otrzymałam odpowiedź, że "jak nie zejdzie klej to mogę sobie to wycyklinować!)Urządzenia sanitarne zamontowane źle i niechlujnie: geberyt! kabina prysznicowa!umywalka! (dla zainteresowanych chętnie prześle zdjęcia). 
My płacilismy panu Lukaszowi Laszczykowi za każdy etap od razu, on nas zaczął obrażać, jak za ostatni etap (podłogi) zgłosiliśmy reklamację i nie chceliśmy zapłacić dopóty dopóki nie usunie zniszczeń. Wziełam ich bo mieli wystawione referencje jak się okazało wystawione przez żonę, która reklamuje go  nie wiedząc jakie zniszczenia i jakie partactwa robi małżonek.
Generalnie porażka, oby nikt nigdy więcej nie naciął się na tych pseudofachowców. NIE POLECAM EKIPY REMONTOWEJ PHU ŁUKASZ LASZCZYK!

----------


## Madziaskiba

Witam serdecznie
Jak to dobrze, ze  są takie fora, gdzie można opisać oszustów, którzy wyłudzają od uczciwych ludzi pieniądze nic nie dając w zamian. Właśnie takim człowiekiem jest Pan Zbigniew Legięć z Mszczonowa. Moi rodzice 2 miesiące temu na bazarze na Olimpii na nieszczęście spotkali tego "pseudo" rzemieślnika i skuszeni jego, jak się wtedy wydawało, wiedzą, zapałem do pracy i miłą osobowością zaprosili tego Pana na pomiar w celu wykonania kuchni. Na pomiarach Pan Z. Legięć był bardzo uprzejmy, doradzał, mówił, że jest w stanie  wszystko zrobić co rodzice chcieli, pokazywał próbki materiałów. Gdy rodzice wpłacili zaliczkę zaczęły się problemy i tak jak tu inni opisują Pan Legięć często nie odbierał telefonów i zawsze miał jakąś wymówkę. Przez miesiąc nas zwodził, okłamywał i migał się od pracy. W międzyczasie dowiedzieliśmy się o jego oszustwach, gdyż spotkaliśmy osobę, u której też miał wykonać meble i niestety zrobił to bardzo źle i niedokładnie i w dodatku nie chciał poprawić zepsutej roboty. Poszukaliśmy również informacji w Internecie i trafiliśmy m.in. na to forum, szkoda że tak późno. Po tym nie mieliśmy wątpliwości, że to oszust. Poza tym gdy w końcu po wielu próbach udało nam się skontaktować z jego żoną, bo on nie odbierał, okazało się, że elementy do kuchni, które już miesiąc wcześnie Pan Legięć twierdził, że są gotowe, nie są jednak w stanie nam zrobić i proszą o zmianę projektu. Tego było już za wiele, chleliśmy wycofać pieniądze i jego żona w końcu zgodziła się na oddanie zaliczki, ale nie był to koniec. Nie pojawili się w umówionym miejscu, nie odbierali tel. Mieliśmy już tego dosyć ale postanowiliśmy nie popuścić. Tata dodzwonił się do żony Pana Legięcia na jakiś tel. domowy (nie wiedziała, ze to my dzwonimy) i oczywiście tłumaczyła się, obiecała oddanie pieniędzy. Powiedziała, ze prześle pieniądze na konto następnego dnia (prawdopodobnie było to kolejne oszustwo), nie wiele myśląc pojechaliśmy do nich do Mszczonowa i choć to daleko nic innego nie przyszło nam do głowy… I była to najlepsza z podjętych decyzji, gdy zajechaliśmy pojawiła się zaskoczona żona Legiecia z córką, była miła, sympatyczna i my również udając, ze wszystko jest w porządku miło rozmawialiśmy. Bez żadnego problemu przyniosła nam pieniądze a nam kamień spadł z serca, ze ten koszmar się już skończył… Oczywiście przepraszała rodziców, choć nie sądzę, żeby było to szczere… Pan Legięć się nie pojawił. Nam się udało odzyskać zaliczkę, choć tak na prawdę rodzice musieli zaczynać wszystko od początku, ale przynajmniej o Panu Legnięciu mogli już zapomnieć… Kosztował ich to dużo czasu i nerwów. *TEN CZŁOWIEK TO KOSZMAR!!! NIE DAJCIE SIE MU OSZUKAĆ!!!*

----------


## dell7

Witam.

Pragnę mocno przestrzec przed ekipą AN-MAR ANDRZEJ SIKORSKI, MAREK SIKORSKI, zamieszkałych w miejscowości Kościesze. 

Umówiłem się z nimi na budowę SSO, podpisana umowa, ustalono cenę i datę zakończenia prac. Od maja do sierpnia budowali mi stan „0”, nie przychodzili do pracy – po moich licznych telefonach i prośbach. Ciągle upominali się tylko o zaliczki a robota stała. W połowie sierpnia wypi…. na zbity …… pys…..

----------


## klon234

Jestem nowy, ale mocno zdenerwowany:
Arkadiusz Łuksza
Ul. Słoneczna 15
Stara Iwiczna 
tel:515646625
Nie polecam. I to bardzo. To mój pierwszy dom, ale to co przeżyłem z tym gościem powoduje, że skóra mi cierpnie jak słyszę to nazwisko. Nielegalnie zatrudnia pijących ukraińców, o czym się dowiedziałem już później ( i poczułem też). Ma rozgrzebanych kilkadziesiąt robót, i żadnej nie dokończył w czasie, ale uważa sie za najlepszego fachowca w PL, hehe. Generalnie w tej chwili żąda pieniędzy za prace, których nie wykonał. O znikających materiałach nie wspomnę.
Dodatkowo, współpracuje z firmą Fabudex, na ich pierwszej inwestycji zwanej "osiedlem cudów" w Nowej Iwicznej i z tego co wiem, to mocno niefajnych cudów...

----------


## fugazzi

NIE POLECAM ekipy od elewacji i wykanczania poddasza 
*p. Mariusz tel. 695-635-458* z Grodziska Mazowieckiego / Milanowka
Jakosc wykonania ok, ale pragne ostrzec przed nim, poniewaz:
1) nie wywiazuje sie z terminow
2) zmienia ustalone stawki w trakcie pracy (bez uzasadnienia poza checia zysku i wykorzystania faktu, ze inwestor jest pod sciana)
3) oszukuje na pomiarze budynku (w moim przypadku bezczelnie zawyzal powierzchnie scian budynku z 260 m2 do 320 m2!)
4) oszukuje na materiale (cena zakupu i zuzycie)

----------


## Klient Mak-Bud

*UWAGA* na firmę *MAK-BUD* pana *GOLCZUKA* !!!!!!!!!!!!!
wielce nieuczciwy człowiek, trzeba bardzo uważać na to czy materiały które są uzgodnione i wpisane do umowy, zostały w rzeczywistości zastosowane.
Pan Golczuk kupuje duzo tańsze i montuje z pewną świadomością tej podmiany!! styropian do ociepleń, a co tam moze byc przeciez cieńszy, tynk zamiast silikatu, moze byc akrylowy, kołki to albo za krótkie albo za mało, ale wytrzyma przecież, rynny zamiast 110cm mogą mieć przecież 90cm i po az tyle co było wczesniej na budynku, odejmijmy z jedną, ze dwie bo przecież mało deszczu w Polsce pada.
Na budowę wyślijmy robotników z recydywy, pijaków, nielegalnie zatrudnianych obcokrajowców, a co! Pracownikom tez po co płacić, ale kasę od klineta wyciągac to jak najwczesniej a potem oczerniac klienta przed robotnikami za  niby niepłaconą robotę, na pewno będą chetniej i pożądniej pracować.
Po co zabezpieczyć okna, parapety i terakotę na balkonach  przed malowaniem, trzeba dorzucic trochę artystycznego machnięcia pędzlem i pokolorować okna, glazurę, parapety o porysowaniu szyb i wszelkich możliwych nawierzchni nie wspominając.
*GORĄCO NIE POLECAM!!!*
Właściciel bezczelny, nieokrzesany, zero kultury!!!

----------


## altair666

oszust z legionowa http://www.uwagaoszust.yoyo.pl/

----------


## JustaK

Ja również przestrzegam i polecam stronę
http://schody.radom.kozle.com/ nic dodać nic ująć, tylko ja mam problem nawet z odzyskaniem zaliczki!!

----------


## tomasz19790602

Uwaga na pieńkowskiego z puznówki moło pilawy. Gorszego hama , krętacza złodzieja na znałem

----------


## monia77w1

> Uwaga na pieńkowskiego z puznówki moło pilawy. Gorszego hama , krętacza złodzieja na znałem


Widzę, ze Pan Pieńkowski nadal szaleje i nie zmienił metod okradania .
Ja miałam z nim do czynienia w 2007 roku.
Zresztą nie tylko ja. Nie udało mu się wtedy dokończyć żadnej budowy no ale u niego to standart.
Przypominam Pan Pieńkowski najpierw całuje rączki, opwowiada bajeczki jakie to pałace wybudował, potem wyciąga zaliczki a jak juz wyciagnie jest juz sobą.
Kradnie z budowy co się da i tylko go widzimy.

----------


## tomasz19790602

U W A G A        P I E Ń K O W S K I        Z        P U Z N Ó W K I  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![SIZE="7"][/SIZE]!!!
Tak ma Pani rację, nadal szaleje bez żadnych skrupułów. Wyciągnął od nas 70 000 i zostawił budynek z zalanym wieńcem pod murłatę, tylko to jest jedyne co zrobił bo ani chudziak ani ścianki działowe ani kominy nie zostały powyprowadzane. Mało tego okna, balkony drzwi balkonowe zostały poprzesuwane. Trzeba teraz wszystko naprawiać co stanowi dodatkowy koszt. Ten człowiek w ogóle nie potrafi czytać planów. Tas stwierdziła ekipa która musi po nim poprawiać. Ściany żeby wyrównać trzeba nadłożyć 5 cm. tynku, jest multum błędów wykonawczych o których nie chce mi się już pisać. Pragnę tylko wszystkich przestrzec przed tym OSZUSTEM.
PIEŃKOWSKIM  Z  PUZNÓWKI.

----------


## hiro77

*Nie polecam hydraulika Czarek Rychlicki tel. 693 161 210*. Podejścia do grzejników robione w miedzi są tak powyprowadzane, że teraz jest problem z montowaniem grzejników a rurki miedziane na wyjściach są poprzeginane a przez to i pospłaszaczane. Niezachowane równomierne odległości rurek w podłogówce albo za daleko od siebie albo za blisko. Pozatym masę innych szczegółów w tym estetycznych o których nie będę się rozpisywał. Ekspertyza przez rzeczonawcę jest w trakcie opracowania. Sprawa idzie do sądu o zwrot kosztów naprawy. Poinformuję o dalszych losach.

Osoba polecana przez użytkownika Paweł297.

----------


## Regut1

> U W A G A        P I E Ń K O W S K I        Z        P U Z N Ó W K I  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![SIZE="7"][/SIZE]!!!
> Tak ma Pani rację, nadal szaleje bez żadnych skrupułów. Wyciągnął od nas 70 000 i zostawił budynek z zalanym wieńcem pod murłatę, tylko to jest jedyne co zrobił bo ani chudziak ani ścianki działowe ani kominy nie zostały powyprowadzane. Mało tego okna, balkony drzwi balkonowe zostały poprzesuwane. Trzeba teraz wszystko naprawiać co stanowi dodatkowy koszt. Ten człowiek w ogóle nie potrafi czytać planów. Tas stwierdziła ekipa która musi po nim poprawiać. Ściany żeby wyrównać trzeba nadłożyć 5 cm. tynku, jest multum błędów wykonawczych o których nie chce mi się już pisać. .


Z przykrością -  witam w klubie,
Jestem jedną z osób, u których Pieńkowski rozpoczął budowę w 2007r. i jej nie zakończył.  Sytuacja która opisujesz potwierdza tylko to co opisywały inne osoby  w tym wątku kilka lat wcześniej. To jego sposób działania w połączeniu ze zmianami rejonów . Najgorzej że jak widać nadal udaje mu się naleźć naiwnych.

Obecnie  nagania dla niego klientelę jego synek opowiadając jaki to tatuś jest świetny. Ogłasza się również w bezpłatnych serwisach – zakres usług jest imponujący. Od prac konstrukcyjnych poprzez wykończeniowe po instalacyjne, od dworków po budynki użyteczności publicznej.  Pewne zastanowienie przychodzi gdy zestawi  się deklaracje z potencjałem oraz siedzibą "firmy"  - polecam obejrzeć.  Niewielu  inwestorów na tym etapie potrafi wyciągnąć z tego wnioski. Później  jest już opisywany wielokrotnie na forum sposób działania. 
Jest też obecny tutaj  na forum. Dwa miesiące temu na priv-a forumowego w obronie jego „dobrego imienia” straszyła mnie niejaka „PANI TECHNIK” Treść i forma korespondencji  świadczy o pewnych brakach dlatego podejrzewam jego samego lub kogoś z jego rodziny. 

Opisz swoją sytuacę może będzie przestrogą dla innych. Niestety kolejną .......

----------


## loara3

Na allegro jest sposób wystarczy wpisać "Dziennik Inwestora" 
 :smile:

----------


## piastmen

Serdecznie odradzam Andrzeja Kamińskiego -kamien575- zajmującego się układaniem płytek i jak twierdził wszelkiego rodzaju pracami wykończeniowymi. Swoją pracą wykańcza on tylko zleceniodawców. Chwali się zdjęciami na laptopie a nie potrafi uzyskać głupiego spadku na tarasie wykładając go płytkami klinkierowymi. Narobiłtyle odpadków, że zabrakło płytek (miałem ok 5m więcej na jeszcze jedno pomieszczenie). Zwinął zabawki i powiedział, że przyjedzie jak dojadą płytki. Dojechały na początku września a "fachowiec" nie. Nie odpowiada na maile. Idą przymrozki a na balkonie brak fug. Poza tym obiecywał, że praca zajmie mu ok.10 dni roboczych a z 30m płytek klinkierowych bawił się ponad miesiąc.
W/w grasuje na oferii i jest z okolic Warszawy

----------


## KWG

UWAGA!!
Zakład Budowlany Aleksander Piszczek (Piotr Piszczek) Brzezna, Podegrodzie - Tyle co Oni obiecają nie da Wam nikt!
Ekipy biorą z łapanki, nie czytają projektu robią po swojemu, partaczą.
Piotr P. mógłby spokojnie startować w konkursie Łgarzy i zająłby pewnie zaszczytne miejsce na podium.
Do tego naciągają Inwestora, podwykonawców jak i swoje ekipy na kasę i dalecy są od rozliczenia zaległości.

Proponuję forwardować tą informację gdzie się da, bo Panowie szukają naiwnych w całym kraju!

----------


## Bartosz_77

ODRADZAM współpracę z firmą wykończeniową (dosłownie) o nazwie TWÓJ KOMFORT, reprezentowaną przez Sebastiana Drabota i Macieja Ługowskiego.

Panowie zapewniali, że podchodzą do pracy kompleksowo i profesjonalnie. Zdecydowałem się na nich, bo miałem dosyć pilnowania na każdym kroku każdego robotnika. Niestety mocno się rozczarowałem!

Po pierwsze cena za wykonywane prace nie jest adekwatna do jakości!
 - osoby reprezentujące firmę, które miały na bieżąco kontrolować postęp prac, wpadały tylko jak trzeba było płacić. Aaa... przepraszam, jeszcze materiały przywozili (kleje, itd)...
 - podwieszane sufity były poprawiane 3 razy!
 - malując ściany uszkodzili gres na podłodze, poza tym zostawili kafle w ciapkach z farby
 - przy pierwszym czyszczeniu podłogi bardzo dużo fug wykruszyło się

Poza tym zostawili po sobie zniszczenia:
 - uszkodzone drewniane okna, parapety i drzwi
 - przecięte kable elektryczne (odkryliśmy to jak podłączaliśmy światła)
 - uszkodzona armatura (pomijam fakt, że w czasie ich prac „zniknął” nam wąż i słuchawka prysznicowa)
 - uszkodzone kaloryfery

----------


## tomeki1

Odradzam korzystanie z usług pana Miecia, górala, ktory mieszka w Izabelinie. Jeździ niebieskim Renault Kangoo i działa w okolicach Warszawy, z nim kilkuosobowa ekipa. Człowiek sprawia wrażenie poważnego i wzbudza zaufanie, ale to tylko mylne wrażenie. Podjął się u mnie wykonania ogrodzenia z gotowych elementów. Problemy zaczeły się już po pierwszej zaliczce. Kazdy słupek był wykrzywiony w inną stronę, potem okazało się, że fudnament ogrodzenia jest zbyt nisko, więcspadek jest od ulicy w stronę mojej działki. Po zainkasowaniu pieniedzy wiecej sie nie pojawił, ale nastepnego dnia płot zaczął się walic, trzeba było rozebrać spory odcinek, okazało się, że nie wkładał nawet zbrojenia do słupków, cześć elementow nie została nawet zalana betonem, trzymała sie tylko na kleju montażowym! Miał jeszcze cos u mnie robić, zostawił nawet część gratów, ale wiedział jak wykonał swoją pracę, więc nawet nie probował po nie wracać.

----------


## jacekojacek

Ja także mam nieprzyjemność "zarekomendować" forumowiczom firmę HATEX z Bytomia. (buduję w Warszawie)  Podpisałem z nimi umowę na wykonanie ogrodu zimowego. Pierwsze problemy pojawiły się po podpisamiu umowy, nie dotrzymywali terminów (pomiary, próbki kolorów) , nie odbierali telefonów, zwlekali i przeciagali. montaż który miał trwać 5 dni trwał 3tygodnie, w tym 4 dni pracy. W tym czasie przez brak przeszklenia do budynku lała mi się woda. Ostatecznie prawie skończyli, bo uszkodzonego elementu drzwi nie wymienili mi do tej pory. Poziom serwisu tragiczny, odradzam korzystanie z usług tej firmy.
Jacek

----------


## JW_Lublin

Witam,
W oczekiwaniu na dalsze czynności prawne (próba odzyskania pieniędzy, może uda się też założyć sprawę karną) ostrzegam przed firmą Zrem-bud Robert Szymczyk z Radomia.
Na razie założyłem stronę http://robertszymczyk.radom.pl  -  w kolejce czeka już dwóch "zadowolonych" klientów tego pana, żeby opisać swoje doświadczenia.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Muay

Ostrzegam przed firmą DACH MAX z Józefowic koło Tarczyna. 
Kompletny brak profesjonalizmu, nieterminowość, "majstrowie" z tej firmy to zbieranina panów z pod "budki z piwem" , brak nadzoru  pracowników ze strony Dach Maxu w czasie wykonywania zlecenia, totalna niekompetencja, brak profesjonalnego sprzętu (np. wiertarek czy przedłużacza) to w skórcie "atuty" tej firmy  :wink: .
Na usterki, które pojawiają się teraz na dachu firma Dach Max ma jeden komentarz "nie ma takiej tragedii", czyli wynika  z tego że widziała już większe tragedie w swoim wykonaniu niż mój dach  :wink: .
Może i są atrakcyjni cenowo ale naprawdę NIE WARTO!!!

----------


## Hubetr

Mi 2 lata temu kładli blachodachowke ,było w miarę szybko i solidnie. Była jedna rzecz do poprawki, za krótka blacha w koszu, ale po telefonie w ci agiu tygodnia przyjechali i poprawili. Mi robili wtedy akurat ludzie ze Zwolenia, ale z tego co się orientuje  mieli oni wtedy kolo 6 różnych ekip.

----------


## janosik_1

*Kastom bramy z Rawy mazowieckiej odradzam !!!*

Bardzo niesłowny, krętacz i oszust sprzedawca bram Pan Tomasz K z Rawy Mazowieckiej. Podpisaliśmy umowę na wykonanie bramy garażowej segmentowej, na moje szczęście bez zadatku, termin realizacji 3-4 tygodnie odłożył się w 3 miesiące, częste telefony z mojej strony i kolejne, kilkakrotne obietnice, że brama jest już gotowa, panele docięte i że za tydzień przyjadą z bramą, na końcu tych niemiłych parypeti, pan Tomasz przebąkiwał coś o dużym zleceniu na kilkanaście bram i wprost powiedział, żebym sobie szukał innego dostawcy, bo obecnie nie jest w stanie w tym mocno spóźnionym terminie dostarczyć bramy, (a mówił poprzednio, że brama jest gotowa).
Jeszcze raz odradzam współpracy z tym panem i firmą

Pozdrawiam
Janosik

----------


## wingerman

No powiem, że bardzo konkretna lista. Ciężko pojąć jak można tyle spartolić.

----------


## grave

> *mencel*
> 
> Jak nazywa się właściciel tej firmy i jakiś nr telefonu?
> Dostałam od znajomuch namiary na kostkarzy z Lesznowoli ( ale nie wiem jak nazywa się firma) i mam zamiar z nimi pertraktować.
> Nie chciałabym żeby mnie oszukali.


No właśnie.. co z tą VEGA ??

----------


## KINOL

Witam NIE POLECAM TEJ SPÓŁK*I DACH-MAX Z JÓZEFOWIC K.TARCZYNA.-*, MAJĄ ODDDZIAŁ W LESZNOWOLI

 WIDZĘ ,ŻE TEMAT SIĘ POJAWIA JAK BUMERANG!!!!!!! BRAKU RZETELNOŚCI FIRMY. GROŹBY OCZYWIŚCIE RÓWNIEŻ W STYLU PRZYJEDZIEMY I ZDEJMIEMY DACH NIE PAN LEPIEJ UWAŻA ORAZ BARDZO NIEMIŁE SMSY. BRAK TERMINOWOŚCI - 1 MIESIĄC PO ZA TERMINEM, DOLICZANE DODATKOWE KOSZTY DO TEGO CO ZOSTAŁO USTALONE. 

NIE POLECAM

----------


## fokeboy

POLECAM!!! www.stalfach.pl Nie ma problemów z realizacją zamówień!!! POLECAM!!!

----------


## snekker744

TEZ SIE WYPOWIEM NA TEMAT rROBERTA SZYMCZYKA FIRMA ZREM-BUD Z RADOMIA JAKIM JEST OSZUSTEM !!!
ZGROMADZE WSZYSTKIE MATERIALY I PRZEDSTAWIE SPRAWE NA FORUM ORAZ NA W/W STRONIE 
U MNIE JEST TEGO TROCHE WIECEJ WIEC OD RAZU ODRADZAM FIRME ZREM-BUD ROBERT SZYMCZYK Z RADOMIA

----------


## mhk

Dobrze wiedziec

----------


## T i A

Chyba już coś słyszałęm o tej firmie.
Może napiszecie w jaki sposób działa.

----------


## subaruimpreza

Również ostrzegam przed firmą Pana Szymczyka. Sposób działania jest następujący : Pan Szymczyk podpisuje umowę, bierze zaliczkę, rozpoczyna budowę, następnie ją porzuca i rozpoczyna kolejną. Skontaktowanie się z Panem Szymczykiem graniczy z cudem, nie odbiera telefonów.  Budowa jest prowadzona bardzo niedbale, jest mnóstwo niedociągnięć. Finał jest taki, że trzeba szukać kolejnej firmy która poprawi to co Pan Szymczyk stworzył, a jest co poprawiać. Jeżeli już wynajmujecie firmę ZREM BUD, zaopatrzcie się w sprzęt budowlany, kupcie poziomice jeżeli chcecie mieć proste ściany, wynajmijcie betoniarkę gdyż dzień przed przyjazdem firmy na budowę dostaniecie telefon, że ta firmowa jest uszkodzona (podejrzewam, że tak naprawde poprostu jej niema). Historia mojej budowy jest bardzo podobna do tej przedstawionej na stronie internetowej http://robertszymczyk.radom.pl/. Mówiąc krótko - ODRADZAM

----------


## enikan

Nie pierwszy i niestety pewnie nie ostatni raz słyszymy o takim przypadku...
Ale za to kolejny raz potwierdza się pogląd mówiący o tym, że budowa to zbyt poważna sprawa żeby brać ekipę o której nic nie wiemy, nie zaglądnęliśmy na ich inną budowę i nie zapytaliśmy innych inwestorów co myślą. Lepiej brać ekipy które ktoś z przyjaciół nam polecił, albo wiedzieliśmy gdzieś tam jak pracują. W zamian za to szuka się tych co dadzą niższą cenę - a cena to zwykle "podpucha"... 

Niektórzy ludzie nie chcą sobie zadawać AŻ takiego dużego trudu i samemu sprawdzać firmę, nawet jeśli w grę wchodzi jakieś 100 000 zł = cena pracy + materiał... A później wielkie halo, co się stało, złodziej, bandyta i w ogóle...

A czy ta firma figurowała w krajowym rejestrze dłużników zanim rozpoczęli państwo swoje budowy? (Tak z ciekawości)

Nie bronie wyżej opisywanej firmy, wręcz potępiam, mam nadzieję że poniesie odpowiednie konsekwencję... Ale myślę że czasem ludzie przez swoje lenistwo lub tak zwany "brak czasu" sami ponoszą część odpowiedzialności za powstałe szkody...

----------


## subaruimpreza

> Nie pierwszy i niestety pewnie nie ostatni raz słyszymy o takim przypadku...
> Ale za to kolejny raz potwierdza się pogląd mówiący o tym, że budowa to zbyt poważna sprawa żeby brać ekipę o której nic nie wiemy, nie zaglądnęliśmy na ich inną budowę i nie zapytaliśmy innych inwestorów co myślą. Lepiej brać ekipy które ktoś z przyjaciół nam polecił, albo wiedzieliśmy gdzieś tam jak pracują. W zamian za to szuka się tych co dadzą niższą cenę - a cena to zwykle "podpucha"... 
> 
> Niektórzy ludzie nie chcą sobie zadawać AŻ takiego dużego trudu i samemu sprawdzać firmę, nawet jeśli w grę wchodzi jakieś 100 000 zł = cena pracy + materiał... A później wielkie halo, co się stało, złodziej, bandyta i w ogóle...
> 
> A czy ta firma figurowała w krajowym rejestrze dłużników zanim rozpoczęli państwo swoje budowy? (Tak z ciekawości)
> 
> Nie bronie wyżej opisywanej firmy, wręcz potępiam, mam nadzieję że poniesie odpowiednie konsekwencję... Ale myślę że czasem ludzie przez swoje lenistwo lub tak zwany "brak czasu" sami ponoszą część odpowiedzialności za powstałe szkody...


 Nie sprawdziłem czy firma figuruje w KRD, przyznaję.
Nie wybrałem jej zupełnie w ciemno, polecił mi ją znajomy akurat wtedy budowali mu dom i z jego budową było jeszcze wszystko OK.  Do czasu ... 
Gdy miałem już podpisaną umowę z ZREM BUDEM znajomy zaczął mieć z nimi problemy. Przeszukałem również internet ale niestety wtedy nie było tego wątku na forum  :sad:

----------


## enikan

Czyli oni w tym czasie zrobili problem dla kilku inwestorów równocześnie... Gdyby się tak zastanowić to w sumie każda z mniejszych firm może nagle upaść i narobić problemów inwestorom bo na przykład szef takiej firmy zbzikował, wpadł w alkoholizm itp... A w takim wypadku każdy z nas może nagle stać się ofiarą... Ale może nie będę już demonizował, pomyślałem tylko że każdemu może się coś takiego przytrafić mimo iż wcześniej sprawdzał delikwentów... Ale i tak chyba lepiej dokładnie sprawdzać niż nic nie sprawdzić...

Życzę zminimalizowania strat niemalże do zera i powodzenia w dalszej budowie...

----------


## kotruski

NIE POLECAM !!!

TYNKI - firma MW Inwest - Budownictwo Mularczyk Michał z Płocka oraz firma jego teścia Wiesława Mura; masakra. najpierw w trakcie wykonania robót znikali na kilka dni (robili u innych klientów); przez opóźnienia tynki mi nie wyschły (zaczęła się jesień) i wydałam kupę kasy na osuszanie; po odklejeniu folii z okien okazało się, że nie ma pionów!!! mam garba na ścianie i muszę go zdzierać!!! W dobrej wierze zapłaciłam, bo obiecali pojawić się z poprawkami. Zabrali kasę i tyle ich widziałam. Przez telefon usłyszałam, że nie mają zamiaru się pojawić. Nawet w ramach reklamacji. Ostrzegam wszystkich przed tymi partaczami i oszustami. podobno kiedyś robili nieźle, ale w sezonie 2010 nabrali pełno zleceń i mają masę niezadowolonych klientów. Niektórzy nie zapłacili im w ogóle. Żałuję, że ja zapłaciłam.

----------


## kotruski

*NIE POLECAM !!! OSTRZEGAM PRZED:

TYNKI - firma MW Inwest - Budownictwo Mularczyk Michał z Płocka oraz firma jego teścia Wiesława Mura*; masakra. najpierw w trakcie wykonania robót znikali na kilka dni (robili u innych klientów); przez opóźnienia tynki mi nie wyschły (zaczęła się jesień) i wydałam kupę kasy na osuszanie; po odklejeniu folii z okien okazało się, że nie ma pionów!!! mam garba na ścianie i muszę go zdzierać!!! W dobrej wierze zapłaciłam, bo obiecali pojawić się z poprawkami. Zabrali kasę i tyle ich widziałam. Przez telefon usłyszałam, że nie mają zamiaru się pojawić. Nawet w ramach reklamacji. Ostrzegam wszystkich przed tymi partaczami i oszustami. podobno kiedyś robili nieźle, ale w sezonie 2010 nabrali pełno zleceń i mają masę niezadowolonych klientów. Niektórzy nie zapłacili im w ogóle. Żałuję, że ja zapłaciłam.

----------


## snekker744

umowilem sie z Robertem Szymczykiem ze przyjedzie i poprawi u mnie hyraulike oraz wylewke 
ostatnio był u mnie 11.02 z dwoma żulami (jak to mozna tak nazwac osobnikow ) i mam nagrania video 
wlasnie dalem do obrobki zeby zrobic mu reklame jakich ma pracownikow i jak funkcjonuje firma ZREM-BUD ROBERK SZYMCZYK
jest tez on na nagraniach jak sie kluci z kierownikem budowy oraz wywiad z jednym pracownikiem (hydraulikiem)
chcetnym moge wyslac na maila

----------


## EWBUD

ja chętnie obejrzę.
[email protected]

Pozdrawiam

----------


## subaruimpreza

Ja również poproszę  :yes:  [email protected]

----------


## Kuhan

[email protected] dawaj

----------


## mhk

No to i ja poprosze

----------


## enikan

Tak z ciekawości... Jak wygląda ta "buła" nie masz jakiej foty na komputerze żeby to tu wkleić?
Zastanawiam się jeszcze o co chodzi z tą folią na oknach i pionami? Folia przeszkadzała w przyłożeniu poziomicy? A tych pionów to wszędzie brak? A futryna okna jest prosto? A mur stoi prosto?

Żeby w szpalecie zrobić skos powiedzmy o 2-ch cm różnicy, to przy suficie musiało być na przykład 2 cm tynku a przy podłodze 6 cm. Jak nie ma pionu to raczej na całej ścianie, chyba że masz więcej niż jedną "bułę"... Tynkarz musiał być mocno nabzdruyngolony żeby zrobić różne grubości tynku na jednej ścianie. To musiała być niezła ekipa... 

Spotykałem kiedyś ścianę która była tak nachylona do wewnątrz, że pomiędzy górą a dołem było 11 centymetrów różnicy. Po założeniu okna, szpaleta wyglądała dość ekscentrycznie. Tynkarz rozłożył ręce i przyszedł ktoś kto wyrównał to regipsem, bo nie chcieli ściany burzyć i od nowa stawiać a wcześniej nikt nie sprawdził czy wszystkie ściany są w porządku. To jest przypadek z dawien dawna, teraz takie konkretne perełki chyba się już nie trafiają. Teraz ludzie (przed wypłaceniem dużych pieniędzy) sprawdzają poprawność wykonania poszczególnych etapów, wynajmują jakiegoś kierownika budowy, albo proszą kogoś kto się naprawdę zna żeby wszystko sprawdził. 
Natomiast zaniedbując takie kontrole zwykle stajemy się ofiarami i ciężko nie powiedzieć, że nie ze swojej winy. Oszczędzając czas lub pieniądze na kontrolowaniu, na pewno będziemy musieli poświęcić ten czas lub pieniądze na poprawki - one zwykle ciągnął się w nieskończoność. 
A zauważamy dopiero po zapłaceniu ewentualnie po "zdjęciu folii"...

----------


## snekker744

na jednym rozdzielaczu wszystkie grzejniki,podlogowka oraz woda w toalecie,lazience,kuchni itp.itd .  wszystko pex najtanszy z marketu !
o przekroju 16mm  masakra co za debil z niego 
jeszcze zeby bylo smiesznie podlaczyl mi na jednej rurce 16mm pex umywalke,wc,kuchnia zlew,zmywarka i jeszcze z tego poscil na zewnatrz do ogrodu 
kanalizacje zrobil z kolanach 90" (u szymczyka w firmie Zrem-Bud  nie stosuje sie innych jak 67,45 itp bo szkoda czasu :no:  )
i jeszcze jak widac na zdjeciu (cala podlogowka przechodzi pod kominem !!! bez otuliny  !!! )

----------


## cezary1

Czemu ktoś wypisuje takie wierutne bzdury , nie podając kompletnie żadnych informacji na swój temat i pracy która rzekomo była wykonywana ?
Czemu się nie przedstawi Pan ,,MARKO" Może to po prostu życzliwy sąsiad lub podobna osoba ...
Ciekaw jestem , jak się odnosi Polskie prawo do takich oszczerców nie posiadających żadnych dowodów na wypisywane przez siebie bzdury wyssane z palca  ?
Po za tym Murator , moim zdaniem nie powinien wystawiać na użytek publiczny nie sprawdzonych faktów ...  
Moje dane są dostępne ogólnie na stronie internetowej i każdy idiota może sobie coś takiego napisać ... a Murator pokaże to wszystkim ... Ciekawe podejście mamy w tym kraju ... 




> Miałem "zaszczyt" korzystać z usług firmy P.W. A.F.C. Pana *Cezarego Frankowskiego*, (adres niżej) przy wykonaniu kuchni. Nie dajcie się nabrać na piękne obietnice i zapewnienia, że wszystko da się zrobić. 
> 
> Od samego początku kontakt z tym Panem był trudny. Zapominał o umówionych spotkaniach, telefonach, ustaleniach dotyczących zamówienia. W efekcie dostaliśmy inne fronty szafek niż zamówiliśmy. Jedyny plus, że podjął się ich wymiany i ostateczny efekt nas zadowolił, czego nie można powiedzieć o samym montażu oraz wykonaniu elementów niewidocznych (porysowane płyty, pęknięte przy wkrętach, porysowane półki). Podczas montażu wspaniała ekipa porysowała lodówkę (rysę przesłonili naszym obrazkiem na magnes), nie potrafiła wiercić w gresie (pęknięte płytki), zarysowała lakierowany front, przy próbie usunięcia rysy zmatowili powierzchnię... Strach pomyśleć jakich szkód by narobili jeszcze, gdybyśmy nie pozasłaniali ścian i podłóg. Przy montażu zmywarki wyrzucili "niepotrzebną" część - metalową listwę, która miała chronić blat przed parą. My daliśmy się nabrać obietnicom usunięcia usterek (tych które zdążyliśmy zauważyć) i zapłaciliśmy całość, bo zbliżały się święta. 
> 
> Obecnie Pan Czaruś nie odbiera ani telefonów ani korespondencji. Roczna gwarancja to pic na wodę.     
> 
> UL.SKIERNIEWICKA
> KOZŁÓW BISKUPI
> 96-513 NOWA SUCHA

----------


## kominkowiec

zamówiłem w firmie "Hosta" 2 metry przestrzenne grabu I gatunek (po 250 zł metr.) Dostałem wczoraj 1 metr przestrzenny zapleśniałego drewna (mnie nie było w domu a żona nie sprawdziła ich). Kiedy dziś zadzwoniłem do osoby u której zamawiałem dostałem odpowiedź "że pani nie ma czasu i nie wie co ja zrobiłem od wczoraj z tym drewnem)"

----------


## kotruski

Zdjęcia nie mam, bo mi juz tego garba zdarli i poprawili moi pracownicy. Z tego co wiem za robotę zabrali się totalnie niedoświadczeni pracownicy (facet miał wiele innych robót). Jasne, nigdy więcej płatności przed dokładnym oglądaniem pracy. Ostrzegam przed partaczami, bo żadna porządna firma nie odwaliłaby takiej fuszerki a potem twierdziła, że generalnie to maja cię w d..pie

----------


## ludwickik

Uwaga na firmę gontbud lub jej nową wersję bud-gont, obie będące własnością Bogdana Gontarka.

Więcej szczegółow mojej przygody w linku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ażne-kłopoty

----------


## mirma

Przestrzegam przed pseudo Elektrykiem * Władysław em Kołakowski m*  z okolic Otwocka.
Było juz w tym wątku podane link LINK
Radzę tego człowieka omijać z daleka. Na początku dużo obiecuje. Później nie potrafi wycenić swojej pracy by jak najwięcej wyciągnąć. Dodatkowo nie trzyma się przepisów. Jego praca jest zazwyczaj do poprawy. 
Działą w okolicach Otwocka, Halinowa a także w Babicach.

----------


## ZłaKobieta

Ostrzegam przez stolarzem Zbigniew Wzorek z Zakroczymia .. najchętniej bierze zaliczki i pracy nie kończy... zostawia klienta z rozpoczętą pracą i łapie kolejna robotę. 
Brak wyceny przed rozpoczęciem prac
Długi czas oczekiwania na materiał ( bo nie po drodze po odbiór)
Najchętniej bierze całą zapłatę po wykonaniu 80% prac "bo przecież prawie skończone" - i tyle go widzieli.
nie naprawia uszkodzeń zrobionych przez siebie
Uchwyty aluminiowe w szafie na końcach nie oszlifowane, kaleczą ręce
Magnesy w drzwiach otwieranych od razu się odkleiły.. czas naprawy - nigdy
listwy przypodłogowe przybite - dziury zostawione
Na sms z zapytaniem czy zamierza kończyć zaczętą pracę odpowiada awanturą że nie życzy sobie takiego traktowania, bo nie jest jakimś tam robolem. Pan Wzorek ma niskie poczucie własnej wartości. Jeżeli nie chce robić to po co zaczyna taką chałturę. 
Aha, 2 szafy, listwy przypodłogowe, zabudowę pralki i półki robił od września do teraz czyli 8 miesięcy. I wciąż praca nie jest skończona.











*Proszę o opinię jakiegoś prawdziwego stolarza*, może ja się nie znam, może tak ma być.. ja tylko zła kobieta jestem. Albo za dobra byłam że tyle czasu pozwoliłam się wodzić za nos. przykre ale prawdziwe
Aha, zaliczka na drzwi do pawlaczy wzięta  3 tyg temu i ani Wzorka ani drzwi.

----------


## olgajotka

> Ostrzegam przez stolarzem Zbigniew Wzorek z Zakroczymia .. najchętniej bierze zaliczki i pracy nie kończy... zostawia klienta z rozpoczętą pracą i łapie kolejna robotę. 
> Brak wyceny przed rozpoczęciem prac
> Długi czas oczekiwania na materiał ( bo nie po drodze po odbiór)
> Najchętniej bierze całą zapłatę po wykonaniu 80% prac "bo przecież prawie skończone" - i tyle go widzieli.
> nie naprawia uszkodzeń zrobionych przez siebie
> Uchwyty aluminiowe w szafie na końcach nie oszlifowane, kaleczą ręce
> Magnesy w drzwiach otwieranych od razu się odkleiły.. czas naprawy - nigdy
> listwy przypodłogowe przybite - dziury zostawione
> Na sms z zapytaniem czy zamierza kończyć zaczętą pracę odpowiada awanturą że nie życzy sobie takiego traktowania, bo nie jest jakimś tam robolem. Pan Wzorek ma niskie poczucie własnej wartości. Jeżeli nie chce robić to po co zaczyna taką chałturę. 
> ...


Nie jestem co prawda stolarzem, ale z racji wykonywanego zawodu (architekt wnętrz) mam często do czynienia z pracą stolarzy. To, co Pani przedstawiła na zdjęciach jest niedopuszczalne. To, że wykonawcy nie powinni w żaden sposób pozostawiać po sobie żadnych zarysowań, uszkodzeń to jest jasne. Natomiast na przykład brak pionów świadczy o tym, że są kolokwialnie rzecz ujmując - totalnymi partaczami i stolarze z nich marni.
Przykro mi, że tak źle Pani trafiła.

----------


## JW_Lublin

Witam,
W końcu będę miał chwilę, żeby powrócić do sprawy p.Szymczyka. Bardzo proszę wszystkich o kontakt mailem lub telefonicznie (namiary w dziale Kontakt na stronie http://robertszymczyk.radom.pl/ ) - być może sprawniej pójdzie razem. Trzeba ustalić w KW stan posiadania p.Roberta (czy będzie miał na co wejść komornik) , wziąć aktualny raport KRD, skontaktować się z "naciętymi" firmami itp.  

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## VIP Jacek

> JW sciemniasz  a dane kierbuda to pan imie - zawsze, nazwisko - nieobecny.


no, dobra. Ale o co chodzi?

----------


## Mariusz123456

Witam!

Mam pytanie do Pana kryjącego się pod username 74, w związku z postem o firmie Decaro.
Jeśli można to proszę o kontakt na email [email protected]

Mariusz Warszawa

----------


## Mariusz123456

Witam

czy ogę prosić o kontakt "ELSTIR" na email [email protected], mam ważną sprawę w związku z postem dot, Decaro

Pozdrawiam
Mariusz

----------


## ziewam

Tacy psuje i bałaganierze niszczą opinnie o zawodzie a kiedyś stolarz to brzmiało dumnie ( teraz to każdy kto ma młotek jest fachowcem ) jak patrze na te zdjecia to mnie krew zalewa.
Pozdrawiam ziewam 
Ps. nie odpuszczaj

----------


## samian51

Ostrzegamy przed blacharzem/dekarzem Stanisławem Ziółkowskim (firma Thunder z Nasielska, tel. 518 772 704). Wraz ze swoim synem Rafałem i ekipą był u nas podwykonawcą. Ponieważ pokłócił się ze swoim zleceniodawcą Sławomirem Krakowskim, odmówił wykonania poprawek, choć początkowo zwodził, że zrobi to „z szacunku do nas”. Fuszerka, którą nam pozostawił to:
a)	obróbka blacharska kominów, po których przy większym deszczu ścieka woda
b)	okna dachowe, przy których nie zainstalował rynienek na wodę skraplającą się z blachodachówki
c)	„wyparowanie” uszczelki, która miała znaleźć się pod gąsiorem
d)	niedokładnie rozstawione łaty, co wyszło na jaw przy zdejmowaniu blachy przy poprawkach
e)	źle przytwierdzone wyłazy dachowe.
Stanisław Ziółkowski to człowiek kompletnie nie znający się na swoim fachu, ślamazarny i niesłowny. Do tego bezczelny, ponieważ zarzekał się, że położył uszczelkę pod gąsiorem. Najwidoczniej szczególnie się do niej przywiązał, czym bardziej nam przysporzył kłopotu, niż sam się wzbogacił. Przypuszczamy, że nie poradziłby sobie nawet, gdyby zlecono mu kopanie rowów czy tłuczenie polnych kamieni. Istnieje też inne wyjaśnienie jego partactwa, choć wysoce nieprawdopodobne. W rozmowie telefonicznej wyjaśniał, że usterki wzięły się stąd, że jego zleceniodawca nie zapłacił mu za robotę u nas. Trzeba by zatem uznać Ziółkowskiego za człowieka niezmiernie przemyślnego i jeszcze bardziej mściwego: przewidując, że nie dostanie zapłaty, zamiast odmówić wykonania pracy postanowił spartaczyć robotę tak, jakby chciał pobić rekord Guinessa w sabotażu… Jednak aż tak wysoko jego amibcji i inteligencji nie oceniamy.

----------


## kornik 1

> Proszę o opinię jakiegoś prawdziwego stolarza.


Jedyne co pani może teraz zrobić samodzielnie, to zamalować końcówkę tej listwy i dziurki po gwoździach białą farbą.

----------


## dzialka69

Uwaga !!! Absolutnie odradzam koparkę ładowarkę z woli . Sćiągał humus ponad 11 godzin pod dom 200m2 i jeszcze nie skończył. Straszny symulant .pracuje na pół biegu ledwo koparka się toczy. Tak wolno pracuje że sie rzygać chce.za prace gdzie inni wykonują "cała" w 8-10 godzin ten potrzebuje ponad 20 godzin !!!  Nazywa sie głuchowski  henryk telefon 606 424 666 . Ten sam numer ma wybity na koparce. Do tego żadnego rachunku/ faktury . Odradzam !!!  Do tego obiceuje że przyjedzie następnego dnia i dokończy robote i wystawia i nie przyjeżdza !!!!

----------


## er-es

Uwaga na firmę PROMAG Grzegorz lub Marcin Bugała. 
Więcej info w tym linku:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...97#post4746497

----------


## Tomasz Nowak

Mario-a nie klamie !

Głównie dzięki niemu prawda o oszustwach Zbigniewa Legiecia krazy w sieci.

Ten pan oszukał mnie wlasnie na 7200 zl

Chcialbym prosic o kontakt wszystkie inne osoby pokrzywdzone przez tego pana - wytoczymy mu proces zbiorowy i sie nie pozbiera.


Tomasz Nowak
mail: tn(malpa)tenoware.com

----------


## lczar

ROBERT KOŁACZ i MARIUSZ KOŁACZ z okolic GÓRY KALWARII- OSTRZEGAM!!! znani też jako  firma BUDRO – OSTRZEGAM!!!  Adres nieuczciwych wykonawców  KONSTANCIN JEZIORNA CIECISZEW 44

Szanowi Inwestorzy,

Jutro będzie 1.06.2011. Zgodnie z umową tego dnia nasz dom miał być gotowy w stanie deweloperskim. A co jest?

Nieskończony stan surowy, nieskończona więźba częściowo zadeskowana i masa błędów budowalnych których poprawki będą  nas teraz sporo kosztować. I to jest to co zrobiono jeszcze zrobić w zeszłym roku. W tym roku Robert Kołacz wogóle nie odbiera telefonów i nie odpowiada na maile. Po prostu,  wziął pieniądze za to co zrobił i zapadł się pod ziemię nawet nie informując nas że nie zamierza kontynuować prac.

Proszę - nie dajcie się zwieść pozornej uczciwości, mało tego – skromności i rzekomej fachowości tego człowieka. Fundamenty robili nam miesiącami. Potem kilku miesięczna przerwa, nie odbierał telefonów po czym pod koniec pażdzienirka zadzwonił żeby odebrać strop! Przyjechaliśmy na budowę, strop zalany ale jak go zazbroił – niewiadomo. Od początku była mowa że Pan Kołacz pracuje razem z murarzami i jest na budowie cały czas – to fikcja. Było tak przez pierwszych kilka dni. Potem ekipa się zmieniła i resztę prac wykonywali ukraińcy z których tylko jeden mówił po polsku. O jakości ich prac szkoda gadać. Powiem tylko że zebrałem dwa worki butelek po wódce z lasu za domem gdzie urządzali sobie najwyraźniej zabawę kto dalej wyrzuci pustą flaszkę.

Na potwierdzenie tego co napisałem powyżej gotów jestem przesłać całą dokumentację fotograficzną. Mało tego podaję swój numer telefonu 692726035. Proszę śmiało dzwonić udzielę szczegółowych wyjaśnień jeśli tylko w ten sposob uchronie chociaz jednego inwestora bede miec satysfakcje.

PS. Dopisuję to  2013-03-05 - kilka miesięcy temu dzwonił do mnie inny inwestor który równiez został przez nich wyrolowany. Jest w trakcie sprawy sądowej.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## zOOr

Witam,
Przestroga przed "producentem" bram z ul. Uranowej 4 w Warszawie. (Sagała).
Człowiek wykonał dla mnie:
* bramę przesuwną ze słupkiem za niskim o 15 cm w wyniku czego nie mieli montażyści do czego przymocować górnej rolki prowadzącej.
* furtkę o 10 cm węższą niż podaną w zamówieniu.

Na złożoną reklamację  "się wypiął" stwierdzeniem, że nie ma spawacza i sobie mogę kupić profil i dospawać.

----------


## Posejdon

Ja również dołączyłem do osób oszukanych przez firmę TAAG. Bolesław Tarczykowaski, to naciągacz i oszust jakich mało. W rozliczeniach roluje od samego początku. Bale fatalnej jakości a wykonanie jeszcze gorsze. Nie dość że terminy przekroczone to prawie każda rzecz jest do poprawki. Pełna nazwa firmy Przedsiębiorstwo Handlowo-Usługowe TAAG  s.c. A. Tarczykowska, G. Jażdżewski Świerkocin 64 A 86-300 Grudziądz. Wystawiam NEGATYWA. Najlepiej omijać szerokim łukiem.

----------


## TARD

Uwaga na firmę GONT-BUD a teraz nowy twór BUD-GONT z Łomianek. Ten sam nieuczciwy właściciel. Certyfikat KRD - już nieaktualny.

GONT-BUD, czy teraz BUD-GONT (http://www.morek84.webd.pl/gontbud/index.html) 


Moja inwestycja rozpoczęła się w sierpniu 2010 roku i etap (stan surowy otwarty pokryty dachem) miał stać pod koniec grudnia 2010. Do tej pory GONT-BUD nie był w stanie wykonać założonych i uwzględnionych w Umowie etapów prac. To firma, która podzleca prace innym mniejszym firmekom z całej Polski (tam gdzie GONT-BUD nie jest znany). Bierze takie firemki, którym nie płaci a one w zamian udają, że pracują. Przewinęło sie u mnie z 5 takich ekip z czego każda mówiła, że wyszykuje mi taki domek, że "hej". Tacy byli zdolni, że nie potrafili postawić prosto ścian z Ytonga. Połowę pierwszej kondygnacji musieli rozbierać bo nie trzymała wymiarów i założeń konstrukcyjnych - a na stronie XELLI czytamy, że są (GONT-BUD) licencjonowanym wykonawcą tej technologii. Jak popatrzycie na mój budynek (zdjęcia chętnym prześlę na PRIVa) to nie uwierzycie, że tak można zepsuć ściany z tego materiału. Kolejna rzecz - właściciel nie trzyma dozoru nad swoimi pracownikami. Robią co chcą i kiedy chcą. Budowa pomimo wielu próśb i mojego zaangażowania stoi praktycznie stale "otworem" - każdy może wejść i wynieść co chce. Wszelkie próby wyjaśniania nieprawidłowości kończą się słowami "ja to wyjaśnię" i nic z tym dalej się nie dzieje. Człowiek ma wszystko i wszystkich w głębokim poważaniu. Dyskretnie pozamawiał na mój rachunek materiały, z których nie jest w stanie sie wytłumaczyć. Nie ma ich na budowie - przy okazji obsłużyłem kilka kolejnych inwestycji. Obecnie, kiedy do zakończenia umownego stanu pozostały poprawki po spartolonych wcześniejszych etapach - nie odbiera telefonów, nie odpisuje na maile. Kontakt z jego strony był tylko wtedy, kiedy prosił o pieniądze. Wtedy był przemiły. Obiecuje "gruszki na wierzbie" i nigdy, powtarzam NIGDY - nie dotrzymuje słowa!!!

Bardzo chętnie porozmawiam z każdym, kto współpracuje, lub ma zamiar współpracować z tą firmą i z tym Panem. Rozmawiałem z kilkoma inwestorami, którzy zakończyli współpracę z tą firmą przed czasem i Oni również to potwierdzą. Jeden z nich nawet udziela się na Forum i też ma przykre doświadczenia.

Zastanawiam sie nad jednym ciekawym faktem: w Polsce większe prawa mają nierzetelne firmy, oszukujące i zwodzące swoich klientów, niż sami klienci - PARANOJA!!!

Dla łatwiejszego szukania uwzględniam nazwy firm: Gontbud, Budgont, Gont-Bud, Bud-Gont, szanownego Pana z Łomianek.

----------


## TARD

Uwaga na firmę GONT-BUD a teraz nowy twór BUD-GONT z Łomianek. Ten sam nieuczciwy właściciel. Certyfikat KRD na jego stronie WWW - już nieaktualny. GONT-BUD, czy teraz BUD-GONT (http://www.morek84.webd.pl/gontbud/index.html) Moja inwestycja rozpoczęła się w sierpniu 2010 roku i etap (stan surowy otwarty pokryty dachem) miał stać pod koniec grudnia 2010. Do tej pory GONT-BUD nie był w stanie wykonać założonych i uwzględnionych w Umowie etapów prac. To firma, która podzleca prace innym mniejszym firemkom z całej Polski (tam gdzie GONT-BUD nie jest znany).  Przewinęło sie u mnie z 5 takich ekip z czego każda mówiła, że wyszykuje mi taki domek, że "hej". Tacy byli zdolni, że nie potrafili postawić prosto ścian z Ytonga. Połowę pierwszej kondygnacji musieli rozbierać bo nie trzymała wymiarów i założeń konstrukcyjnych - a na stronie XELLI czytamy, że są (GONT-BUD) licencjonowanym wykonawcą tej technologii. Jak popatrzycie na mój budynek (zdjęcia chętnym prześlę na PRIVa) to nie uwierzycie, że tak można zepsuć ściany z tego materiału. Kolejna rzecz - właściciel nie trzyma dozoru nad swoimi pracownikami. Robią co chcą i kiedy chcą. Budowa pomimo wielu próśb i mojego zaangażowania stoi praktycznie stale "otworem" - każdy może wejść i wynieść co chce. Wszelkie próby wyjaśniania nieprawidłowości kończą się słowami "ja to wyjaśnię" i nic z tym dalej się nie dzieje. Człowiek ma wszystko i wszystkich w głębokim poważaniu. Dyskretnie pozamawiał na mój rachunek materiały, z których nie jest w stanie sie wytłumaczyć. Nie ma ich na budowie - przy okazji obsłużyłem kilka kolejnych inwestycji. Obecnie, kiedy do zakończenia umownego stanu pozostały poprawki po spartolonych wcześniejszych etapach - nie odbiera telefonów, nie odpisuje na maile. Kontakt z jego strony był tylko wtedy, kiedy prosił o pieniądze. Wtedy był przemiły. Obiecuje "gruszki na wierzbie" i nigdy, powtarzam NIGDY - nie dotrzymuje słowa!!! Bardzo chętnie porozmawiam z każdym, kto współpracuje, lub ma zamiar współpracować z tą firmą i z tym Panem. Rozmawiałem z kilkoma inwestorami, którzy zakończyli współpracę z tą firmą przed czasem i Oni również to potwierdzą. Jeden z nich nawet udziela się na Forum i też ma przykre doświadczenia. Zastanawiam sie nad jednym ciekawym faktem: w Polsce większe prawa mają nierzetelne firmy, oszukujące i zwodzące swoich klientów, niż sami klienci - PARANOJA!!! 

Dla łatwiejszego wyszukania uwzględniam różną pisownię tej samej firmy: Gontbud, Budgont, Gont-Bud, Bud-Gont, gontbud, budgont, szanownego Pana z Łomianek.

----------


## antech

Niestety, poprawna umowa to podstawa. Mogłeś zastrzec niemozliwość podwykonastwa, a za wyłudzenie towarów poprostu idź do sądu

----------


## ludwickik

Uwaga na wykonawcę Edmund Cieślak z Zarszyna. Pan Edmund zmienia ludzi co tydzień - nikty z grupy zaczynających prace nie jest w ekipie która ją kończy. Efekt jest taki że częśc prac jest wykonana ok - bo trafilo na fachowca który się zna , ale częśc trafia na partaczy i jest do poprawki. Pan Edmund nie toleruje krytyki i uwag. Efektem tego jest natychmiastowy konflikt z inwestorem. Pan edmund szantażuje inwestora i wyciąga ciągle zaliczki. Zwozi swoje śmiecie na teren inwestora z innych fuch - u mnie np stare zlewy, termy, rurki itp. Częśc śmieci wylądowała w lasku u sąsiada za co było mi ogromnie wstyd.  Pan edmund grozi także innym wykowawcą na budowie którzy mają jakieś zastrzeżenia np bałagan, fuszerki zrobione przez pracowników Pana Edmunda. Pan Edmund oczywiście nie pracuje na budowie tylko cały dzień albo siedzi na krzesełku opalając się albo gdzieś jeździ - nikt nie wie gdzie.

Na koniec u mnie nie dokończył prac i zniknął, jest nieosiągalny, nie odbiera telefonów, nie oddzwania. Jestem uczciwy więc praktycznie się z nim rozliczyłem ale on mnie wykiwał. Bardzo nie polecam tego niepoważnego wykonawcy z pod Sanoka.

Edmund Cieślak
Zarszyn

----------


## Adam Wysocki

> *Szanowny Panie.*
> Wielokrotnie Kłamał Pan na forum tym i nie tylko tym na temat firmy *Techno-Bau* jak i jej właściciela.Wiem że niedługo spodka się Pan z Panem Wiejakiem w Sądzie jestem cieka jak Pan wtedy spojrzy Mu w oczy???
> Czy nie jest to prawdą że kupował Pan w tej firmie materiały??,bo jeśli tak to raczej powinien Pan się zastanowić co i gdzie Pan pisze zanim nazwie Pan kogoś* oszustem .*


Witam,
Dopiero teraz odpisuję, niestety... Po pierwsze, radzę nie pisać na mój temat "kłamał" i "wielokrotnie", bo podam pana na policję za oszczerstwa. No chyba, że to pan Wiejak się nieumiejętnie na tym forum próbuje wybielić, czego sukcesu nie wróżę (całkiem to zresztą prawdopodobne, bo kiedyś przez telefon mówił, że widział moje wpisy na forum muratora...). Po drugie, podaję swoje namiary i nr telefonu, jeśli kłamię, proszę podać mnie na policję bądź do prokuratury. Tak jak pisze pani Ewa poniżej, inaczej oszusta nazwać nie można, jak po imieniu. 
Na dzień dzisiejszy sprawa z OSZUSTEM Rafałem WIEJAKIEM przedstawia się następująco: dostał 2 lata bez zawieszenia w Zabrzu (wyrok z 2010), w tym roku sąd okręgowy w Gliwicach przekazał sprawę do ponownego rozpatrzenia w Zabrzu. Sprawa jutro o godz. 10ej, zapraszam cię Serpa, w sekretariacie powiedzą ci gdzie... Obecnie Wiejak liczy już tylko na kolejny wyrok w zawieszeniu w prezencie od państwa polskiego (bo przecież to bardzo niska społecznie szkodliwość czynu, jak ktoś tam sobie straci 25 tysięcy, a więzienia są takie pełne), czyli w prezencie od nas wszystkich i zrobi (czytaj oszuka, skłamie, ukradnie, oczerni, znieważy, sfałszuje) wszystko, żeby tak się stało, a potem będzie - jak już wielokrotnie przez telefon słyszałem - śmiał się z całej sytuacji, polskich prokuratorów, sądów i oszukanych przez siebie uczciwych i pracujących ciężko ludzi... Osobiście wiem, że ma już kilka wyroków w zawieszeniu i dalej chodzi na wolności, kłamiąc dalej, np. dzwoniąc do mnie ostatnio i prosząc o podanie nr konta (w zimie zrobił identyczny numer). Nie muszę chyba pisać, że żadne środki tam nie wpłynęły... 
Takie osoby jak Rafał Wiejak, doprawdy, powinny być bezwzględnie izolowane od reszty społeczeństwa, i to na długo, czy kiedykolwiek TO SIĘ ZMIENI ??? 
Odezwę się jeszcze w tej sprawie. 

Wszystkich zainteresowanych zachęcam do kontaktu ze mną. 
Pozdrawiam uczciwych,

Adam Wysocki 
Zabrze
tel. 502372044

----------


## wutang

Odradzam współprace z frmą D&D sprzedaje ona drzwi ma dwie siedziby : Warszawa-Wesoła oraz Marki lub Ząbki.  Jedno i to samo gówno.
podam tylko taki light:  koleżka na temat wskazywanych przeze mnie problemów z drzwami ( gerda za 2400 zl )  tekst  wie Pan za taką kase nie moza spodziewać sie kokosów !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

ale to nic co wyprawiali przy montowaniu ..... i dalej przy poprawkach  szkoda gadac

nie chcesz  miec klopotów  to omijaj tą firmę dalekim łukiem

pozdr

----------


## maclair

Szukam kontaktu z osobami, które czują się pokrzywdzone przez Krzysztofa Grondkowskiego. Proszę o wysłanie prywatnej wiadomości.

----------


## ipococito

*Witam wszystkich* 
również ostrzegam przed wykonawcą: ROBERT KOŁACZ (firma BUDRO) 
na mojej budowie była masa błędów nie zgodnych z projektem np.:
     - bez niczyjej zgody zmieniono konstrukcję stropu i więźby w konsekwencji mam dach niżej o 30 cm.
     - chudziak to poprostu góry i doły
     - schody wejściowe całe odparzone
     - z filarów wystają pręty zbrojeniowe (po bokach), nie mówiąc o innych dziurach i to tym że są krzywe
     - filary zostały zalane razem z papierem w konstrukcji stropowej nad wejściem do domu i od strony tarasu
     - wieńce były nadlane więc je skuwali ( co jest niezgodne ze sztuką budowlaną)
      -ścianki działowe w domu postawił z 12 a nie z 8 bo jak powiedział "nie zauważył jak jest w projekcie"
      -kominy chciał zrobić z pustaków wentylacyjnych (ale naszczęście zauważyliśmy i kazaliśmy zmienić na gotowy system kominowy tak jak mieliśmy w umowie)
      -ściany konstrukcyjne krzywe 
      -ława fundamentowa wylana na 80 cm zamiast 40
      -nie mówiąc o tym że pomiędzy bloczkami ścian nośnych były dziury na wylot (brak zaprawy)
*To tylko nieliczne błędy!!!* oczywiście wszystko mam udokumentowane - posiadam wiele zdjęć.
W czasie naszej budowy cudem było dodzwonienie się do niego.
Wykonawca pojawił się na budowie tylko dwa razy, oczywiście juz po terminie zakończenia prac stanu surowego otwartego (na które miał 3miesiące),
gdy wręczaliśmy mu protokoły niezgodności. 
Potem odważył się jeszcze tylko zadzwonić żebyśmy oddali mu pieniadze za materiały (za które oczywiście mu zapłaciliśmy).
Naszczęście nie wypłaciliśmy mu ostatniej transzy(robocizna), nie podjął się poprawienia ani jednej rzeczy. 
Na naszej budowie ogólnie nic się nie działo gdy przyjeżdźaliśmy pracownicy opalali się, ponieważ nie mieli materiałów.
*Poprostu PARODIA.*
Ostrzegam wszystkich nie dajcie się nabrać!!!
Monika w razie pytań : [email protected].

----------


## ania_marcin

Ostrzegam przed wykonawcą tynków gipsowych - *Grzegorz Ługowski zam. Gąski k/Warki tel. 515 82 31 91*. Nie ma zielonego pojęcia o robieniu tynków, o swoich osiągnięciach opowiada bajki. Wziął zaliczkę 3000 zł., której nigdy nie oddał. Fatalną jakość tynków tłumaczył "niewłaściwym gruntem".  Miałem problem z wejściem do budynku (nie chciał oddać kluczy). Po kontroli wykonania prac przez inspektora nadzoru inwestorskiego uciekł z budowy razem z narzędziami i agregatem. Na moja prośbę o oddanie zaliczki usłyszałem groźby karalne. Na budowie pozostał straszny syf - zachlapany jastrych, parapety itd. Żenada.

----------


## hania123

NIE POLECAM NIE DZWOŃCIE POD TE NUMERY TELEFONÓW 783664252 i 603972701 p. Mariusz
jest to "firma" (tak siebie nazywają) z okolic Przasnysza, która deklaruje wykońenie domu od stanu surowego, proponują niskie ceny ( na to się złapałam) ale niestety jakość żadna, a kultura zerowa. Wszystko co zrobili u mnie jest do poprawy, całe szczęście , że w porę zauważyłam , ale i tak dużo za póżno. Proponują ocieplenie poddasza, tynki zewnętrzne, podbitki ( o matko jak to wyglądało po 5mb), swoją pracę partaczą i niszczą dobrze wykonaną pracę innych.

----------


## marst

Firma MAK-BUD MAREK GOLCZUK OŻARÓW MAZ. wyjątkowo niesolidna która oszukuje inwestorów jeśli coś trzeba poprawić jedzie tygodniami nie płaci w hurtowniach za materiały. Właściciel człowiek wyjątkowo nie kulturalny, cham i OSZUST, nikomu NIE POLECAM Tel. 880 784 311 OMIJAJCIE Z DALEKA

----------


## xxx123456789

*Waldek Osipiuk* *Ostrzegam przed tym pracownikiem.*[/COLOR][/B] Nierzetelny naciągacz, obiecuje i nie wywiązuje się z danego słowa, umawia się na robotę i bez zawiadomienia nie przychodzi, nie szanuje klienta. Niewielkie ogrodzenia traktuje "przy okazji", podejmuje się pracy, której nagle nie może skończyć, bo coś mu wypadło, np. lepsza robota. Nie ma dobrych ludzi do pomocy. W żadnym wypadku nie dawajcie mu pieniędzy przed wykonaniem pracy. Absolutnie nie polecam i bardzo ostrzegam.
A na forum ma chyba włączoną usługę automatycznej odpowiedzi. Ciągle tylko: "wolne terminy, proszę pisać, zapraszam". Nie złapcie się na ten prosty chwyt. Wolne terminy, bo coraz mniej osób chce z nim pracować...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ewelina6

Od lat ja i moi znajomi kupujemy drewno w tej Firmie i nigdy nie mieliśmy żadnych przykrych doświadczeń z zamówionym towarem. Drewno jest najwyższej klasy, suche, po prostu super. Pracownicy Firmy są niezwykle uprzejmi i kompetentni. Polecam zaopatrywanie się w drewno w tej Firmie. :yes:

----------


## eniu

Hosta zmieniła nazwę na "ewelina" ?!   :sad:

----------


## ewelina6

Nic mi nie wiadomo o zmianie nazwy. Pa! :big grin:

----------


## damad

Przestrzegam przed elektrykiem: *Kazimierz Milczarski z Pruszkowa*

Wykonawca bardzo nieterminowy i niesolidny. Wykonanie instalacji miało zająć 3-4 tygodnie. Trwało 8 miesięcy! Instalacja nie nadawała się do użytku:

- Potężne braki w uziemieniu, w wielu miejscach zamiast przewodów 3 żyłowych były 2 żyłowe. Pół biedy gdyby całe obwody od oświetlenia były poprowadzone przewodami 2 żyłowymi. Zdarzały się takie obwody: 2 żyły wychodziły z rozdzielni, a potem puszka, z której wychodziły np. 2 przewody 3 żyłowe. Czyli uziemienie pojawiało się w połowie obwodu i nie docierało do rozdzielni. Prymitywne oszustwo lub karygodne niedbalstwo. 

- Elementarne błędy przy planowaniu obwodów, np. wspólny obwód dla pokoi i łazienki z ogrzewaniem elektrycznym. Nawet obciążone obwody (grzejniki elektryczne, piekarnik) wykonane były cieniutkim przewodem 3x1.5. Skutki łatwo sobie wyobrazić: wysadzanie bezpieczników lub powolne grzanie i upalanie się przewodów.

- Pozostawienie niezabezpieczonych obwodów oraz rozdzielni (stan 'kupy sterczących przewodów pod napięciem').

- Zniszczenie ścian. Zamiast montować przewody za pomocą plastikowych uchwytów, Pan Kazimierz Milczarski robił chaotyczną ilość dziur w pustaku ceramicznym i przeciągał przewody. Efekt był taki, że musiałem przez kilka dni łatać dziury w ścianach, zdarzały się miejsca gdzie dziury były "na wylot".

- Stosowanie metody kołów i drucików zamiast tanich i sprawdzonych uchwytów. Druciki oczywiście sterczały na wszystkie strony i były nieocynkowane, więc podczas tynkowania, a nawet malowania, groziło to pięknymi rdzawymi zaciekami. Metoda sprzed około 30 lat. Tłumaczenia, że przewód się tak lepiej trzyma bezsensowne - przewody dyndały i odstawały od ścian.

- Nagminne prowadzenie przewodów po podłodze mimo wyraźnej informacji o ograniczonej grubości wylewki. Koszmarne prowadzenie przewodów, puszki w niezrozumiałych miejscach.

- Prowadzenie zwykłych przewodów pod ziemią, zamiast użycia przewodu ziemnego. Peszle w tym przypadku niewiele dadzą, woda deszczowa wlewa się do nich przez pęknięcia.

- Pan Milczarski wykonywał również instalację alarmową. Lista usterek jest równie długa. Od źle umieszczonych czujników, po poprzerywane przewody (metoda siłowa - przeciąganie przewodów przez zbyt małe otwory w ostrym pustaku ceramicznym). Na jednym obwodzie umiejscowione były nawet 4 czujniki - żaden profesjonalny wykonawca nie wykonuje instalacji w ten sposób.

- Wiele innych mniejszych błędów które dopełniły obraz wykonawcy: PARTACZA.

Instalacja otrzymała negatywną opinię 2 niezależnych elektryków oraz kierownika budowy.
Pan Kazimierz Milczarski nie był w stanie poprawić kluczowych błędów wykonawczych w jakimkolwiek akceptowalnym terminie. Został usunięty z budowy, instalacja została w 80% zdemontowana i ułożona niemal od nowa w ciągu około 2 tygodni przez innego wykonawcę (to już z kolei historia do 'Solidnych Wykonawców' - nie mogłem uwierzyć że da się tak sprawnie, szybko i co najważniejsze solidnie wykonać instalację, z którą Pan Kazimierz Milczarski przez ponad pół roku nie mógł sobie poradzić). Straciłem czas i pieniądze, na szczęście udało się wymienić instalację przed tynkami...

----------


## intransigent

Ostrzegam inwestorów i podwykonawców przed podejmowaniem jakiejkolwiek współpracy z firmą Anmar Artur Niepewny, która jeszcze niedawno chwaliła się w jednym z serwisów, że jej motto to "KLIJENT ZAWSZE ZADOWOLONY" (pisownia oryginalna).

Wykonawca podjął się kompleksowych prac wykończeniowych o wartości ok. 20 000 zł w mieszkaniu w stanie deweloperskim, po czym po zainkasowaniu ponad połowy wynagrodzenia w postaci tygodniowych zaliczek, po 1,5 miesiąca zostawił rozgrzebane mieszkanie z mnóstwem niedoróbek i uciekł, przestając odbierać telefony.

A było to tak:

Prace przewidziano na ok. 6 tygodni.

Przez pierwsze dwa tygodnie zrobiono bardzo niewiele, bo wykonawca prawie codziennie poprawiał swoje niedoróbki u poprzedniego klienta. Ale uspokajał obietnicami, że "przyjdzie jeszcze dwóch pracowników" i wszystko ruszy z kopyta.

Po następnych dwóch-trzech tygodniach wiadomo było, że oryginalny termin nie zostanie dotrzymany, ale nie robiliśmy z tego wielkiego problemu, bo mieliśmy jeszcze kilka tygodni zapasu. Wyszliśmy z założenia, że lepiej mieć zrobione wolniej, a porządnie.

Niestety dość nieoczekiwanie prace zamiast przyspieszyć zwolniły, z "dwóch pracowników" zrobiło się ZERO, a wykonawca zaczął żebrać o dodatkowe pieniądze (oprócz tzw. tygodniówek płaconych w miarę postępu prac) "na wakacje dla żony". Jednocześnie obiecywał pracę do późnego wieczora i dwóch nowych ludzi, którzy będą nawet nocować na miejscu. Rzeczywistość okazała się nieco inna. Dwóch ludzi, wyglądających jakby wykonawca zgarnął ich z przystanku PKS w jakiejś podwarszawskiej miejscowości, pojawiło się na cały jeden dzień, a wykonawca po 17 zbierał się już do domu, bo "jeszcze mi zamkną drzwi do klatki schodowej" - owszem, drzwi zamykano, ale najwcześniej o 19.

Ponieważ jednak mieszkanie wyglądało na pierwszy rzut oka tak, jakby prace się mimo wszystko posuwały, na kilka dni udało się też namówić poprzedniego "pracownika", to wykonawca dostał kolejną tygodniówkę - oraz szansę na skończenie i wyjście z twarzą z całej sytuacji. W terminie zaproponowanym przez siebie, do którego z dobrego serca doliczyliśmy jeszcze z dzień. W terminie, którego "jeśli nie dotrzymam, to możecie mi państwo nie zapłacić reszty". Ba, zrezygnowaliśmy nawet z malowania, które zrobiliśmy potem sami, żeby wykonawca miał czas na ważniejsze prace.

I nadszedł tydzień finałowy. Pomocnik wykonawcy podziękował, bo jak się potem dowiedzieliśmy, wykonawca mimo że dostał od nas kolejną tygodniówkę, nie zapłacił mu za wykonaną pracę. Zamiast niego przyszło dwóch ludzi z łapanki i cała trójka przez tydzień udawała wielce zaangażowaną. Termin ostateczny - piątek - zbliżał się nieubłaganie. Dwaj "pracownicy" niby coś robili, ale przy każdej naszej wizycie zajmowali się głównie siedzeniem z papierosami na balkonie. Szef, czyli bohater tytułowy, demonstracyjnie na kolanach fugował gres w kuchni zapewniając, że na pewno zdąży na piątek (nie trzeba było kłamać, to może fuga nie miałaby dziur, panie Arturze!).

Wreszcie piątek. Zgodnie z ustaleniami czekamy na telefon od wykonawcy, któremu już bardzo spieszy się na urlop. Telefon milczy, więc po 17 pojawiamy się na miejscu. Do zakończenia jeszcze sporo brakuje, m.in:
- baterii, kabiny prysznicowej, WC w łazienkach
- klamek w drzwiach, kilku listw przy ościeżnicach
- akrylu, silikonu i fug w trudniejszych miejscach - za to na wcześniej pomalowanym na biało suficie fugi znalazło się pod dostatkiem
- iluś tam gniazdek i włączników, części oświetlenia LED, kilku listw progowych i przypodłogowych przy panelach w całym pokoju, który zamiast być wysprzątany, jest zawalony śmieciami i skrzynkami narzędziowymi wykonawcy.
Oczywiście jest też całe mnóstwo zwykłej fuszerki, której rozmiary odkrywamy w następnych tygodniach.

Co robi wykonawca? Zarzeka się, że "na pewno jutro skończę", po czym po naszym wyjściu pakuje sprzęt i cichcem się ewakuuje. Jest na tyle bezczelny, że swoim dwóm "pracownikom" mówi, że zapłacimy im MY, jak skończą. Nasyła na nas również swojego poprzedniego pomocnika, któremu jest winien ok. 1000 zł (bo ostatnie dwie, zwiększone zresztą, tygodniówki zachował w całości dla siebie), i któremu mówi, że to MY się z nim rozliczymy. "Pracownicy" nie wykazują jednak chęci do jakiejkolwiek pracy, a jeden z nich przyznaje się wprost, że właściwie nic nie umie i może od razu się spakować i wyjść.

Jakość prac "wykonanych" - o, to zupełnie osobny rozdział. Niedziałające wypadające kontakty, w łazienkach dziurawe fugi i szpary w narożach i pod sufitem, przyklejenie niepomalowanej deski jako blatu na barek kuchenny, krzywa ścianka barowa z G-K, nierówna terakota, krzywo i nierówno położone płytki w łazienkach, cieknący syfon wannowy, niektóre płytki obtłuczone (cyt. "jak się zafuguje, nie będzie widać"), dziury tam, gdzie nie chciało się dociąć kawałka glazury - to pierwsze z brzegu przykłady.

Zamiast obiecanego w umowie kompleksowego sprzątania gratis na koniec dostaliśmy kompleksowo upaćkane okna, których jaśnie panu wykonawcy nie chciało się zabezpieczyć. Pewnie folia zasłaniałaby jego banner reklamowy, wywieszony nawet bez spytania nas o zgodę...
Drzwi wewnętrzne, upaćkane smugami ze źle wypłukanej szmaty, eksperymentalnie "czyszczono" smarując tłuszczem, żeby maziaje na trochę znikły. 

Zdjęcia dokumentujące jakość prac są, czekają na publikację na planowanej stronie WWW poświęconej firmie Anmar Artur Niepewny.

Panie Arturze Niepewny - nie wystarczy przestać odbierać telefony i nie wystarczy również usunąć swój profil z popularnego serwisu ogłoszeniowego po otrzymaniu negatywnej opinii, aby smrodek zniknął! Już wkrótce wpisując w wyszukiwarkę "Anmar Artur Niepewny" zobaczy pan w internecie stronę ze zdjęciami swoich "dokonań", a wtedy życzę powodzenia w znalezieniu następnych "klijentów"! Daliśmy szansę wyjścia z twarzą, której pan nie wykorzystał na własne życzenie!

----------


## marta2

Witam,
Chciałabym wszystkich przestrzec przed nieuczciwym pseudo-budowlańcem - JACKIEM GRABARKIEM, zamieszkałym w Milanówku, oferującym swoje usługi także pod loginem hydraulik1969 oraz firmą aqua-instal-rem. Pan Grabarek pobrał ode mnie zaliczki w sporej wysokości, a następnie porzucił pracę i nie ma z nim żadnego kontaktu. Dodatkowo, wykonana przez niego częściowo praca została wykonana fatalnie i musiałam ponieść dodatkowe koszty, aby naprawić co ten "fachowiec" popsuł. Pan Grabarek oferuje usługi hydrauliczne oraz budowlane. PRZESTRZEGAM!!!!!

----------


## maclair

Ja też jestem ofiarą firmy GRONO-BUD. Szukam kontaktu z osobami, które zostały oszukane przez Krzysztofa Grondkowskiego. Grondkowski jest bardzo przebiegły, nie będzie go łatwo "urządzić" tak jak na to zasługuje. Jest jednak nadzieja na to, że Prokuratura się nim zainteresuje, jeśli uda się udowodnić, że cały szereg osób zostało nabranych przez niego, ponieważ p. Grondkowski działa z premedytacją oszusta. Jak można się z Panem skontaktować?

----------


## ipococito

Witam ponownie,
Budując swój wymarzony dom na złym wykonawcy się nie skończyło.
Dlatego też drodzy budujący ostrzegam przed firmą Wodnik - oddział Dziekanów nowy ul.Kolejowa 374( ma ona na allegro i nie tylko pokrycia dachowe drzwi okna rynny)
Jeżeli chodzi o pokrycia dachowe zamawiają oni o 100 metrów więcej niż potrzeba i nie da sie juz tego zwrócić, 
opieszałóść i zwodzenie pań które siedzą na telefonach siega zenitu, przedstawiciele tej firmy są mili aż do zrzygania. 
a pan Kłos szef firmy to tez niezły numer. 
Trzy słowa : OMIJAĆ Z DALEKA!

----------


## Marcoco

Potwierdzenie o "jakości" usług firmy BUDRO - ROBERT KOŁACZ w poście poniżej.

----------


## Marcoco

> ROBERT KOŁACZ - OSTRZEGAM!!! znany teżjako  firma BUDRO – OSTRZEGAM!!!


Również miałem z "fachowcem" ROBERTEM KOŁACZEM bardzo podobne przejścia ale 2 lata wcześniej.

Absolutny brak kompetencji, partactwo oraz nieoczekiwane zniknięcie z budowy w trakcie roboty i pomimo pisemnej umowy dokończenia domu w określonym czasie.

W efekcie wielokrotnie zwiększone koszta związane z prawidłowym ociepleniem fundamentów oraz zamianą nawiezionej bez naszej zgody i za naszymi plecami gliny zamiast ziemi (nasza, czyli za nasze pieniądze zakupiona ziemia prawdopodobnie znalazła się na innej budowie a różnica w kosztach wyparowała), zabezpieczeniem domu w grudniu przed zimą poprzez nieprzewidziane wcześniej pełne deskowanie i papowanie (prawie 400m2 dachu, materiały, robocizna), choć w połowie roku (czerwiec) miała być już przez Kołacza całkowicie zakończona budowa wieźby dachowej i pokrycie samą dachówką, ukryta już w wylanej posadzce rura kanalizacyjna o średnicy o połowę za małej (zakończona złączką i wyjściem prawidłowym w miejscu wc!), którą należało wykuć w całości ze ściany i z podłogi oraz nową ponownie zainstalować, i jeszcze wiele innych "kwiatków", które znaleźliśmy po jego pożal się "usługach budowlanych".

W efekcie możliwość wprowadzenia się z ponad rocznym poślizgiem (koszta wynajmu mieszkania) oraz nie rozliczenie się przez Kołacza z nadpłaconych na materiały budowlane pieniędzy (brak zwrotu długu przez 3 lata, mimo już prawomocnego, sądowego nakazu zapłaty - ślizga się jak "Piskorz").

Szczerze nie polecam usług tego pana jeśli chcecie uniknąć Państwo kłopotów.
Takie firmy i tacy ludzie nie powinni mieć racji bytu.

----------


## MikeWWW

Witam
Odradzam tego Pana - Piotr Czurak.
Jak sie okazało postać znana na forum gazety ( niestety trochę za późno sie o tym dowiedziałem).
Człowiek wygląda na solidnego fachowca - po przyjęciu 40% zaliczki przystąpił do pracy . 
Meble "montował" 5 miesięcy i ciągle coś było nie tak a to zmarła babcia, zaginał pies, koleżanka wpadła do rowu samochodem itd. Wykorzystał nasza desperacje wynikająca z ostatnich miesięcy ciąży mojej zony i zwodził nas do ostatnich dni. W czwartek pojawił się z prośba ze zabrakło mu 1500 zl zęby zakończyć pierwszy etap dostawy mebli ( w pokoju dziecięcym) gdy otrzymał pieniądze wyszedł i godzinę później otrzymałem smsa ze niestety nie jest w stanie dokończyć pracy i b przeprasza - a pieniędzy nie odda bo przecież je wydał (materiały ktore u nas zamontował to koszt okolo 1000 zł - ramy szaf które i tak z powody niechlujności montażu nadawały sie do wyrzucenia). Człowiek ten nie jest nigdzie zatrudniony , mieszka w wynajętym mieszkaniu a wszystkie wartościowe przedmioty ( np. samochód) zgodnie z papierami sa własnością jego ojca - jednym słowem dług jest nieściągalny. Kolejna ekipa meblarzy zdemontowała wynalazki które on zainstalował i postawiła nowa zabudowę meblowa. Podsumowując Piotr Czurak ( zeby nie bylo watpliwosci, 170 cm wzrosty ciemna karnacja skóry, czarne włosy ) działający w Warszawie i Wroclawiu w zakresie wykończeniówki budowlanej oraz montażu mebli to bezczelny złodziej żerujący na swoich pracodawcach. Nas kosztował 9 tys i masę nerwów.

----------


## JW_Lublin

Witam,
Czas podsumowania sprawy. Z moich informacji wynika, że  p.Szymczyk już raczej budować nie będzie.
Oprócz dziesiątków tysięcy długów wpisanych w KRD ma tez inne nieuregulowane zobowiązania (np. można go znaleźć na http://www.handeldlugami.pl/).

W związku z powyższym moja stronka nt. działalności tego pana jest zamknięta. Mam nadzieję, że otworzyła oczy potencjalnym klientom. Miałem też kilka telefonów od innych poszkodowanych, intensywnie poszukujących p. Roberta.

W sumie moje straty: nierozliczone parę tysięcy złotych (plus kary umowne), które straciłem. Poprawki po p. Szymczyku udało sie zrobić za ok. 2 tys. - z  resztą sp**** rzeczy da się dalej budować. Nerwów wycenić się nie da. Całe szczęście, że wystawił mnie do wiatru na dość wczesnym etapie budowy.

Prawnik ocenił kwestię dochodzenia swoich praw w sądzie ocenił jako oczywiście możliwą i z pewnością wygraną, ale "ekonomicznie nieuzasadnioną".

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Drizzt

Ostrzegam przed wykonawcą - Mirosławem Serafin  - firma Instal Plus z Chynowa (Pieczyska) - instalacje hydrauliczno - gazowe, podłączanie piecy itp. Jak już weźmie pieniądze za wykonaną usługę to zapomnijcie o jakimkolwiek kontakcie w przypadku poprawki niedoróbek czy też awarii instalacji. Nie odbiera telefonów z waszych numerów (nowe numery odbiera jednorazowo), nie dotrzymuje obietnic przyjazdu - nawet się nie stara dotrzymać terminu - z góry zakłada, że go nie będzie (plus oczywiście najczęściej głuchy telefon). Zero informacji zwrotnych - nie oddzwania, nie odpisuje na sms, nawet jeśli ma u siebie jakieś wasze urządzenie, które zobowiązał się zamontować. Po osaczeniu go pod jego własnym domem - łaskawie przyjedzie, ale jak będzie musiał "wyskoczyć na dwie godziny" lub "przyjedzie jutro z samego rana" to znaczy, że już się nie pojawi i wyłączy telefon. Facet bez honoru i wstydu. Szkoda Waszego zdrowia i nerwów.

----------


## takitom

Ostrzegam przed ekipami ogólnobudowlanymi.
Mieczysław Świeczak, Zagoździe, gm.Tuchowicz - uciekł z budowy
Tomasz Bednarczyk - absolutny brak kompetencji
oraz przed www.centrum-kamienia.eu z Minska Maz - niska cena, fatalna jakość

----------


## Rozczarowany wawa

Firma zobowiązała się do wykonania reklamacji i tak uczyniła.

----------


## akon

Potwierdzam, wybitnie bezczelny człowiek, wykonałem mu kilka rysunków warsztatowych pół roku temu, nie zapłacił małej kwoty, czasami odbiera telefon i opowada jakieś bajki, biuro ciągle zamknięte, zero wstydu.

----------


## aganie

Ludzie , bardzo wam dziękuję że napisaliście tą informację o tej firmie, wpadłąbym jak sliwka w kompot!!

----------


## pirawawa

Witam,

Przestrzegam przed firmą BIMAR http://www.bimarmb.pl/, we wrześniu wpłaciłem zaliczkę na materiały, materiałów nie otrzymałem.
Kasy oczywiście też nie !!!

----------


## marynianka

na forum gazety wyborczej, w wątku legionowskim jest też ten temat poruszany, poszkodowanych jest sporo:
http://forum.gazeta.pl/forum/w,93,12...rma_BIMAR.html

----------


## Rom-Kon

Post dotyczący oferty wykonawcy na Allegro i zamieszczenie fotki z mojej pracy jako swojej usunąłem na prośbę zainteresowanego.

Sprawa załatwiona polubownie i mam nadzieję że w przyszłości już nie  zaistnieje taki incydent. A że chodziło tylko o fakt bezprawnego  publikowania zdjęcia a nie jakości oferowanych usług o których nic mi  nie wiadomo wiec post usunąłem na zasadzie - a przeszło już mi...

Jednoczesnie życzę Zainteresowanemu dużo klientów - rynek usług  budowlanych jest tak duży że dla wszystkich znajdzie się miejsce bez  zbędnej walki z Konkurencją.

----------


## eniu

Podoba mi się w tej "zenkowej ofercie" upust 10% , przed podaniem
kosztów usługi  :big grin:

----------


## ramsey1981

FIRMA HANDLOWO USŁUGOWA ALTA PUŁAWY Grzegorz Kowalski
Puławy Czartoryskich 2/5
tel.: 818873097
tel.kom.: 501552561

zdecydowanie odradzam *jakiekolwiek* interesy z ta firma. *Oszust* spoznil sie ponad 4 tygodnie z dostawa okien, nie wykonał zlecenia nawet w 1/4, narazil mnie na strate 20 tys zlotych w zwiazku z karami umownymi jakie musze zaplacic innemu wykonawcy, ktory z powodu braku okien nie mogl wykonac tynkow wewnetrznych. 

ZDECYDOWANIE NIE WARTO.

Sprawa skonczy sie w sadzie.

----------


## Jarek564

: Partacz murarz Wojciech Lipiński tel.503-380-034 Ząbki ul.Batorego wykonał fundamenty pod dom na głębokości około 50cm a według projektu powinno być 100cm, Po odkopaniu przy fundamencie okazało się że druty ze zbrojenia zwanej kratownicy nie były podniesione do góry tylko 2 druty leżały na piasku ..Wojtek nie ma uprawnień budowlanych jako kierownik budowy,obiecał inwestorowi że zgłosił rozpoczęcie budowy a jednak nie zgłosił rozpoczęcia budowy i inwestor zapłacił karę 5000zl za nie zgłoszenie do nadzoru budowlanego.Inwestor miał sam osobiście zgłosić rozpoczęcie budowy.Okazało się że .Wojtek specjalnie nie zgłaszał rozpoczęcia budowy dlatego ,że jak by zgłosił rozpoczęcie budowy to by miał natychmiast kontrolę z Inspektoratu bo już go dokładnie znają co to za fachowiec od budowania domu.partacz zniszczył około 30% cegły ponieważ rozbijał cegłę czerwoną potem młotkiem i dużo było gruzu z cegły,krzywe ściany i tynkarze chcą około 10zł na metrze drożej. Później jak się dojrzał inwestor to kupił murarzowi diaksai tarczę to ja inwestor był na budowie to cegłę przecinał tarczą.Tak inwestor odjechał to Pan Wojciech z swoją ekipą cegłe rozbijali młotkiem bo jak wypili to się bali brać do ręki diaksa bo po alkoholu można rękę sobie uszkodzić. Za rozłożenie rur kanalizacyjnych otrzymał 500zł od inwestora .Kiedy hydraulik się pojawił na budowie i po sprawdzeniu okazało się ,że rury trzeba odnowa rozprowadzać bo nie mają spadku.Pod ścianki działowe murarz ulał z betonu po prostu placki i na tym murował scianki działowe /tragedia/.Partacz nie porobił wentylacji.Wymurował krzywe kominy.Na poddaszu jak murował to w ścianach zamiast cegły to włożył styropian i zachlapał zaprawą a okazało się jak elektryk przeprowadzał przewody elektryczne. Fundamenty wylał nie w poziomie na długości 12m różnica była około 15cm.Jak inwestor na zareagował to P.Wojtek obiecywał inwestorowi ,że jak położy 8 warstw bloczków betonowych to będzie wyrównane .Okazało się ,ż P,Wojtek nie dopełnił obiecanki inwestorowi.Inwestor był tym zaniepokojony rozważał rozstanie się z P,Wojtkiem.Na poddaszu ściany wymurował o różnej wysokości powinno być na wysokości 260cm a wymurował290cm.Kiedy przyszła firma do wykonania poddasza zwanej podbitki okazało się ,że trzeba wypoziomować do wysokości 260cm,po prostu ścinanie cegieł do w/m wysokości.Po tym wszystkim inwestor doszedł do wniosku ,że jak by się drugi raz budował to by wziął firmę co buduje od podstaw aż do oddania pod klucz.Bo tynkarz narzeka na murarz ,że krzywe sciany.itd

----------


## Nefer

Po raz pierwszy muszę przestrzegać przed wykonawcą. Chodzi o pana który w tandemie z moim hydraulikiem uruchamiał mi kotłownię. 
A problem dotyczy kotła.

Kocioł został uruchomiony w listopadzie 2008. Kocioł Viessmann 333F. - kawał kotła za kawał pieniędzy.

O mały włos obaj panowie nie wysadzili mojego domu w powietrze. Po uruchomieniu kotłowni w ciągu dnia - zadzwonili,że gotowe i że oni już muszą jechać. Wieczorem pojechałam sprawdzić czy działa . Na szczęście zgasiłam papierosa przed wejściem. Panom się "zapomniało" założyć jednej uszczelki - cały dom był spowity gazem i miałam wiele szczęścia.
Ok - każdemu się zdarza pomylić. Natychmiast przyjechali, poprawili , skończyło się na strachu - nie dociekałam, ktory z nich był takim idiotą.


Po roku prosiłam pana Andrzeja z firmy KUS - AN z Woli Mysłowskiej o wykonanie przeglądu ( w końcu ten pan ten piec montował i odpalał)

Od października 2009 nękałam telefonami w sprawie przeprowadzenia serwisu. Wielokrotnie się ze mną umawiał. Pojawił się w marcu 2010 roku. Cieszyłam się jak dziecko. 
Przeprowadził "serwis". Mój błąd - nie patrzyłam facetowi na ręce. Podobno wykonał przegląd. 
Miał pojawić się "za tydzień" w sprawie jakiś usprawnień. Oczywiście się nie pojawił, ale nie piliło.


Więc znów w marcu 2011 roku zaczęłam nękać pana telefonami (bo inaczej tego nazwać nie mogę). Kilkukrotnie brałam urlop i czekałam na niego - umówiona - jak ta idiotka. W październiku wiedziałam, że gość mnie olał - nie wiem dlaczego, ale tak się właśnie stało.

Znalazłam innego serwisanta, bo kocioł zaczął mi się ni z tego ni z owego zawieszać. Pokazył, że wymaga resetu. Ok.

To bardzo rozchwytywana branża, ale się w końcu człowiek  pojawił.

Po otwarciu obudowy okazało się,że mój piec NIGDY nie widział serwisu. Uszczelki nietknięte. Mnóstwo pyłu budowlanego. Wentylator na ostatnich nogach - zaciąnął masę pyłu i tylko szczęście, że nie poszły mu łożyska.
Naczynie urwane - nadtopione i przeciekające - brak jednej śruby, czyli dotykało nie tam gdzie trzeba. Oczywiście - śruba mogła wypaść, albo nigdy jej nie było.
Elektrody nie tknięte ludzką ręką - do wymiany. Na szczęście udało się uratować palnik.
Wewnątrz komory spalania kilka centymetrów spalonego pyłu. Nigdy nikt tam nie zajrzał. 
Nie powiem jak wyrażał się serwisant- mnie sie zdarza siarczyście kląć, ale gość mnie pokonał.

Wynik? Zamówione części co najmniej 1400 pln (bo nie wiadomo co jeszcze wyjdzie, bo odpływ kondensatu był nieodpowiednio zamontowany, więc nie wiemy co jeszcze zeżarło)  + konieczność rozłożenia całego kotła i przedmuchania kompresorem w celu odpylenia. Jak zmieszczę się w 2000 pln będę szczęśliwa.

I taki prezent na święta dostałam do pana:  *Andrzej Kuś Technika Grzewcza* (który ma do mnie od siebie jakieś 10 min drogi) - pozdrawiam serdecznie.

Zrobiłam zdjęcia , które muszę zrzucić i zobaczycie o czym mówię. Trzymajcie się od faceta z daleka.

----------


## Nefer

Obiecane zdjęcia mojego "serwisowanego" to w środku to pył budowlany. Wszystkie prace pylące zakończono grubo przed "serwisem"

Obiecane zdjęcia :

A tu elektrody:

----------


## Nefer

Bonusik : numer kotła z tabliczki znamionowej ma się nijak do numeru kotła wpisanego w gwarancji. Czyli mogłam sobie ją w buty wsadzić od pierwszego dnia.

----------


## Pawel6313

Witam,

Moje doświadczenia z firmą Dach-Max są jak najbardziej pozytywne i zdecydowanie polecam współpracę. Kontaktowaliśmy się głównie z Panem Robertem Owczarkiem - profesjonalny kontakt, zawsze do naszej dyspozycji. Ponadto dzięki dla Pana Piotra (niestety nie pamiętam nazwiska) za fachową pomoc przy więźbie  :smile: 

Ekipa dekarska solidna i pracowita. Montaż w terminie.

pozdrawiam

----------


## piotrmak

Sami k. jednopostowcy. No prawie :smile:

----------


## Boat

Przestrzegam przed braćmi Liszka, którzy z reguły pracują razem ale też biorą prace oddzielnie:

*Jacek Liszka tel. 506315842,
Stefan Liszka tel. 605835017,*

Standardowo wykonują tynkowanie, płytę GK, elewacje, ocieplenia.

Pochodzą z okolic Nowego Sącza, nieuczciwi, nie dotrzymują słowa, zgadzają pracę a następnie próbują wyłudzić większe pieniądze schodząc z budowy i szantażując inwestora.
Trzeba ciągle patrzeć na ręce, partacze, ciągłe przepychanki i męczarnia dla inwestora.

----------


## wojtekdomus

Rafał stępnia. Firma Domar
Błonie, Sochaczewska ..
508540730

Bardzo miły i wzbudzający zaufanie. 
Zaufaliśmy  mu i pozwoliliśmy zburzyć ścianę po jego zapewnieniach, że jest to ściana działowa.
Niestety ściana działowa okazała sie być nośną.
 Gdy zacząłem podejrzewać, że jest coś nie tak zapewnił, że przyjechał z inspektorem nadzoru który potwierdził jego wersję..
Poprosiłem o telefon do owego inspektora. 
Przesłał = numer po dziecieciu moich telefonach i nagabywaniach. Ale jakoś dodzwonić się do pana inspektora nie mogłem.
Wklepałem ten numer do googla. Numer okazał się być telefonem firmy domar.
Potem zaczął przekonywać mojego kumpla inżyniera, że pod stropem jest wylana płyta monolityczna.
Przekonał kolegę przynajmniej do momentu gdy ów nie przyjechał osobiście na budowę. Jak zobaczył strop to myślałem że krew go zaleje.

No, po zatym obiecał że po zrobieniu dachu, woda nie będzie zaciekać na ściany.
Obiecał także że doniesie dobre faktury za materiały. Wziął kasę a my zostaliśmy z fakturami proforma który rozliczyc nie możemy.

----------


## wojtekdomus

Zapomniałem dodać, że remont który miał trwać 3 tygodnie trwał ponad 3 miesiące.
Firmę Domar można polecić spokojnie swoim wrogom.  Potrafią nerwowo wykończyć każdego twardziela.

----------


## motylek69

Potwierdzam powyższe wypowiedzi. Dziękuje Ci TARD że rozpoczełeś ten temat. Ja osobiście też zostałam oszukana przez Pana Gontarka prezesa szanownej firmy bez względu na jej nazwę. Ponadto znam osobiśie ponad ...naście firm, osoby prywatne, które zlecały usługi i które też są poszkodowane. Oszustwo jego polega nie tylko na nie wykonaniu zgodnie z umową usługi ale także na wyłudzniu materiałów budowlanych. 
A co do wypowiedzi ANTECH to śmiech mnie ogarnia gdyż na takich oszustów w naszym państwie nie ma prawa. Wyroków sądowych uprawomocnionych jest ponad 15, nie wiem ile osób ma sprawy w toku, a zgłoszenie do prokuratury też nic nie zdziałało. 
Przeraża mnie tylko fakt że osoby pokrzywdzone są bezradne w odzyskanu czegokolwiek, a ile Prezes Firmy dorobi się na następnych naiwnych .....?
Czy ktoś mi odpowie na pytanie: co zrobić aby ta osoba miała zakaz prowadzenia działalności w naszym kraju?

----------


## motylek69

Ciesz się AKON że to mała kwota, żal tych którzy wpadli na paredziesiąt złotych

----------


## motylek69

Łatwo tak pisać, nie życzę Ci abyś kiedykolwiek miał z tym człowiekiem styczność. Dla niego umowa czy Sąd są nie straszne. Nasze prawo za takie przestępstwa nie wsadza do więzienia. A jak się na siebie nic nie ma to i nic ci nie zabiorą. PORAŻKA nie.

----------


## konaroff

> problemem tej firmy moim skromnym zdaniem jest fakt, że nie ma "swojej" stałej ekipy montażowej, może teraz się to już zmieniło, tego nie wiem
> bramy zostały wadliwie zamontowane, krótko mówiąc krzywo, jakby były przekoszone
> nie wiem jak to dokładnie opisać
> obrazowo, z jednej strony mam w poziomie, u góry, cień wpadający np ze słońca , bo jest taka luka 
> nie wspomnę, że zimą wieje jak ch............ a mam ogrzewany garaż, dodam, że nie mały 
> druga brama została zamontowana za wysoko, uszczelka wisi w powietrzu a powinna "opierać się" na gresie


izat, odpowiedzialnosc za te elementy ponosza obydwie strony, prosta brama nie bedzie prosta w krzywym murze  :big tongue: 
ale co do firmy WADEX to powiem, ze moge szczerze polecic kazdemu, nie wiem jak bylo kiedys, teraz jest wszystko na wysokim poziomie, przynajmniej wg mnie, obsluga mila i fachowa przez caly czas, rowniez po montazu, otrzymalem pisemne gwarancje na wszystkie produkty, a moje zamowienie bylo kompleksowe, od okien, przez drzwi az do bram garazowych z automatyka i poki co po pol roku mieszkania wszystko jest w porzadku, nie narzekamy.
Cena tak jak juz pisaliscie faktycznie byla atrakcyjna, ale nie ona byla glownym czynnikiem dlaczego sie zdecydowalismy tam zamowic, i tu musze jeszcze raz powiedziec ze obsluga od poczatku do konca byla fachowa, a zarazem szybka na czym nam zalezalo.
Pochwala tez nalezy sie ekipie montazowej, fachowcy, czysci i jeszcze naprawili mi niedoróbki po poprzedniej ekipie - rewelacja  :smile: )
Tak wiec polecam kazdemu, oby wiecej takich firm, naprawde DUZY POZYTYW, polecam!  :big grin:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Założyłeś konto (dla niepoznaki z Milanówka) tylko po to, by polecić nam tę firmę? Odświeżając martwy od ponad 3 lat temat?

Naprawdę masz czytelników tego forum za debili?

----------


## suomi

hehe, niniejszym skreślam tę firmę dzięki wpisowi forumowicza z "Milanówka"  :smile:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

W sumie Milanówek od Komorowa niedaleko, może autor tego wpisu dojeżdża stamtąd do pracy?

----------


## remx

Ale się przysłużył.
Wszyscy na pewno dawno zapomnieli - a tu odświeżenie tematu.

----------


## miyake_

Firma Lupus www.lupus.eu zajmujaca się meblami kuchennymi - nierzetelna, nieterminowa, nieprofesjonalna firemka mająca w głębokim poważaniu klientów, podejście z serii "płać i spier*****". Wpłaciłam pełną kwotę (jak dla mnie bardzo dużo), a prawie 3 miesiące od zamówienia i nadal nie mam kuchni ;((( Niepolecam, przestrzegam, szkoda nerwów, czasu, pieniędzy. 
Najgorsze, że prawo mamy tak niewydolne, że dochodzenie swoich praw jest niezwykle długie i trudne  :sad:  konsumenci nie są w żaden sposób chronieni.

----------


## agol

DRENAŻ - UWAGA- FIRMA KRZAK Z PRAGI :/ U mnie o mało nie zawalili domu, niestety nie pamiętam jak się nazywają, szybko ich wymazałam z notesu :/ Pierwszy dzień, przyjechali i niby pokazali nam swoją wiedzę, która następnego dnia nie miała się nic z tym co mówili.... bez sprzętu z jedną łopatą, w klapkach ....kur.... no jak można, jeszcze nas się pytali czy łopaty nie mamy, masakra, mąż wywalił ich następnego dnia, niestety dół zdążyli wykopać spory (w klapkach i z jedną łopatą) i to w takim miejscu że w życiu drenażu by tam nie zrobili, pierwszy raz widziałam jak mój mąż nie śpi w nocy bo boi się o to że dom się zapadnie, wszystko nam uratowała następna już profesjonalna firma....którą opisałam w pochwałach. A jeszcze e(teraz) to to że Pan który tym sterował nie miał własnego dowodu, żona mu go zgubiła, dzwonił do niej, chciał jej dowód dać, coś zaczynał kręcić, szok, dobrze że w czas się spostrzegliśmy, mam nadzieję że oni już się w necie nie reklamują. Pozdrawiam forumowiczów.

----------


## klawisz1

> : Partacz murarz Wojciech Lipiński tel.503-380-034 Ząbki ul.Batorego (...)


Dziękuję za ostrzeżenie. Prowadziłam rozmowy z panem Lipińskim  - jako jedyny z oferentów podał mi kosztorys zrobiony metodą "na oko" za robociznę, ceny materiałów wymienił po łebkach. Proponował rozliczenie cotygodniowe do kwoty 50% umówionej sumy, drugie 50% po ukończeniu inwestycji. Nie słyszałam o firmie która tak dużą kwotę zostawia na sam koniec. Podejrzane. Do tego nie dostałam żadnych informacji o firmie - oprócz nazwiska i numeru telefonu.

----------


## klawisz1

Numer tel jest inny: 514 564 xxx - ale wystarczy poświęcić godzinę na lekturę forum żeby zobaczyć że często się zmienia.

----------


## marynianka

Firma BIMAR ogłasza w Maryninie koło Serocka, iż buduje domy, info dla wszystkich wierzycieli tej firmy!

----------


## Muay

> Sami k. jednopostowcy. No prawie


Może "ktoś" nie ma ochoty na dyskutowanie z firmą Dach Max dodatkowo na forum internetowym, a wyrażenie jednarozowe swojej opinii jest dla niego  wystarczające, no chyba że przedstawicile firmy Dach Max woleliby aby każdy niezadowolony klient pisał po kilkanaście postów  :wink: .
W moim przypadku reklamacja ciągneła się prawie 5 m-cy i faktycznie gdyby nie pan Piotr i jego osobiste zaangażowanie, wiedza i fachowaść to pewnie dalej miałbym dramat z dachem i panem Robertem. Najważniejsze że dach nie przecieka, jest kilka rzeczy, które możny by było poprawić, obróbka blacharska jest niedokładna ale nie mam już ochoty na "powtórkę z rozrywki".

----------


## sprawiedliwyy

Firma ta jest typem zwykłego oszusta, który podpisuje umowy na budowy domów z inwestorami po czym nie wypłaca pieniędzy za realizację poszczególnych etapów firmom realizującym zlecenie, ponieważ sama w sobie nie posiada zasobów sprzętowych, czy też personalnych by osobiście zbudować nawet komórkę na narzędzia. Po otrzymaniu pieniędzy wypina się na inwestora, oraz firmy z którymi podpisuje umowy po czym chowa głowę jak struś w piasek. Niebawem będzie o nich głośno, nie jestem jedynym poszkodowanym inwestorem, wszystkich którzy są w podobnej sytuacji do mnie zapraszam do kontaktu poprzez priv na forum.

----------


## piotrmak

Jesteś już w trakcie budowy i co? Dopiero teraz przypomniałeś sobie o muratorze? Zarejestrowałeś się po to, żeby tylko wywalić jednego posta i to od razu oczerniającego jakąś firmę? Jesteś tak samo wiarygodny jak firma którą oczerniasz :big tongue:

----------


## AnnaWolin

Ja również przestrzegam, jednak przed zakompleksionymi frustratami z rozbudowanym ego i niespełnionymi oczekiwaniami, którzy w akcie desperacji i głębokich problemów osobowościowych sięgają do metody siania prowokacji ... w internecie i anonimowo. W zasadzie przypadek Kliniczny, lub szpitalny ... zaściankowy  :Smile:  (stąd i kompleksy równie zaściankowe).

Poszkodowany jesteś człowieku nie przez firmę o której piszesz, a przez los i to bardzo poważnie. Dla Ciebie życie bez forum na którym możesz dawać upust swej ułomności nie istnieje.

To ty chowasz głowę jak struś i boisz się wyrażać swoich opinii tam gdzie powinieneś i w sposób jaki powinieneś. Tu bowiem jesteś anonimowy i to właśnie ci odpowiada.

Głośno to już jest, ale o Twoich problemach, które przekładasz z premedytacją na innych.
By usprawiedliwić swoje problemy szukasz winnych tam gdzie ich nie ma.

Zerknij w lustro. I co tam widzisz ? Bo ja nieodpowiedzialnego, wyrachowanego człowieka, który narobił wszystkim w koło problemów, a teraz szuka usprawiedliwienia dla swych czynów, lub co gorsza działał w sposób zamierzony od początku.Ale czy ty to rozumiesz? Wątpię.

O firmę się tak bardzo nie martw, robi swoje i ma Cie już w nosie - bo na to jedynie zasługujesz jak i wszystkie wątki, które się tu znajdują.


I tak już na koniec - obserwuj strony internetowe firmy bacznie z uwagą, będzie niespodzianka specjalna dla Ciebie ... już wkrótce. Dobrego weekendu. Pa.

Pozdrawiam, ANU


Wszystkim frustratom z problemami osobowościowymi i emocjonalnymi życzę 1000 - ca wątków z ukrycia na tym forum  :Smile:  .... i 100 lat.

----------


## EWBUD

no, ale to chyba nie jest ten wątek  do zamieszczania tego typu postów?  :smile: 
To jest "lista płac wykonawców"
Pozdrawiam

----------


## naszaheidi

Pawel Zdunek-stolarz z Lochowa,posiadajacy pieczatke z nazwa RUSTIKO.Kase bierze i znika!!!Nie polecam.
Wnioslam dzis psrawe na policjii o popelnienie przestepstwa.W gre wchodzi spora kwota.

----------


## margorzata

Witam. Wpisuje na czarna liste Firme WEMA z Wesolej. Pan sie nazywa Jaroslaw Weremiuk. Produkuje rolety, wymienia okna oraz wykonuje remonty. On i jego ekipa nietrzewych "fachowcow"  zdemolowali mi mieszkanie. Zepsuli instalacje elektryczna, odcieli uziemienie od lampy tarasowej, odwrotnie przykleili listwy przypodlogowe, nierowno zamurowali sciane, zle polozyli farbe, tak ze odchodzila od sciany. Odstapilam od umowy. Pan Weremiuk nie zwraca mi zaplaconej mu czesci  pieniedzy, mimo mediacji  Inspektoratu Inspekcji Handlowej.

----------


## mroziak

Firmy MW Inwest pana Mularczyka i jego teścia pana Ury Również nie polecam cały ten szef zatrudnia chyba jakichś ludzi z łapanki,brak linii na narożnikach,ściany nie wygładzone o sufitach ściąganych łatą na łopacie nie wspomnę,a za garażem worek butelek po wódce,i 10 taczek zmarnowanego materiału.

----------


## Leopold2010

> ANDRZEJ ZĘTEK. I jego firma Eko-dom. Działa na terene Warszawy i okolic. Niestety nie mogę polecić tego pana nikomu. Jest niesłowny nieterminowy ...


moim zdaniem najbardziej niefachowy i perfidny budowlaniec, widziałem jego robotę i trzymajcie się od niego z daleka
nieuczciwy i w dodatku ciężko wyrwać pieniądze. myśle zeby go pozwać bo trzeba tego typu ludzi eliminować z rynku usług  - psuja zasady współpracy i cierpią uczciwi budowlańcy

----------


## mroziak

Zleciłem im tynki a pan szef Mura zostawił na budowie trzech pijaczków i parę mocno zużytych gratów,tynki spaprali,zmarnowali gromadę materiału.żal d.... ściska


TYNKI - firma MW Inwest - Budownictwo Mularczyk Michał z Płocka oraz firma jego teścia Wiesława Mura[/COLOR][/B]; masakra. najpierw w trakcie wykonania robót znikali na kilka dni (robili u innych klientów); przez opóźnienia tynki mi nie wyschły (zaczęła się jesień) i wydałam kupę kasy na osuszanie; po odklejeniu folii z okien okazało się, że nie ma pionów!!! mam garba na ścianie i muszę go zdzierać!!! W dobrej wierze zapłaciłam, bo obiecali pojawić się z poprawkami. Zabrali kasę i tyle ich widziałam. Przez telefon usłyszałam, że nie mają zamiaru się pojawić. Nawet w ramach reklamacji. Ostrzegam wszystkich przed tymi partaczami i oszustami. podobno kiedyś robili nieźle, ale w sezonie 2010 nabrali pełno zleceń i mają masę niezadowolonych klientów. Niektórzy nie zapłacili im w ogóle. Żałuję, że ja zapłaciłam.[/QUOTE]

----------


## salik

Budowa u nas już na finiszu, ale niestety nadszedł czas na dopisanie kilku firm/osób, które totalnie się nie sprawdziły na budowie.

Zaszczytne pierwsze miejsce zajmuje firma Krukmet (Kruk-met aka AJS Balustrady - www.kruk-met.pl).
Cecha wspólna - właścicielem jest Pan Piotr Kruk.
W Internecie pełno jest negatywnych opinii na temat tej firmy - niestety my znaleźliśmy je dopiero po podpisaniu umowy i wpłaceniu zaliczki.
Krótko mówiąc - oszust pełną gębą, pobrał zaliczkę na kilka tysięcy a wykonał prace o wartości kilkuset złotych.
Później zero kontaktu, nieodbieranie telefonów przy próbie kontaktu 'ze znanych numerów'.
Sprawa skończy się w sądzie, ponieważ Pan Kruk nie odbiera także pism wysyłanych na adres siedziby firmy.

Drugie miejsce - z bardzo podobnym schematem 'to ja się przestanę odzywać' zajmuje firma "EVITA - systemy odgromowe" (piorunochrony.pl).
Prace zostały podzielone na 2 etapy - pierwszy etap został wykonany, drugi nigdy nie nastąpił.
Tutaj na szczęście nie było żadnej zaliczki, ale model 'oddzwonię do Państwa w przyszłym tygodniu' słyszany próbując się dodzwonić z nowego numeru, jest mocno wyświechtany.

Last but not least jak to powiadają - zajmuje ktoś komu najbardziej zawierzyliśmy odnośnie fachowości i rzetelności.
To Pan Paweł Hawrylak, brat znanego tutaj na forum Pana Roberta.
W związku z tym że Pan Robert nie mógł wykonać u nas prac spowodowanych przesunięciem terminów (z naszej winy) zostaliśmy 'odesłani do brata'.
Jeszcze na etapie wykonywania zabudowy sufitów i skosów poddasza, pojawiły się wątpliwości m.in. co do obróbki okien, braku wykonania kratownicy rusztowej pod sufit itp.
Część rzeczy została poprawiona, inne rzeczy zostały popsute w trakcie poprawek (jak np. wyjęcie wełny spod jednego okna połaciowego).
Natomiast ogrom zniszczeń wyszedł dopiero po badaniu termowizyjnym domu i zleceniu poprawek pracy Pana Pawła innemu wykonawcy.
Okazało się że:
- w wielu miejscach zabudowy skosów brakuje wełny (szczególnie na styku ściany szczytowej i kolankowej)
- w wielu miejscach zabudowy sufitów brakuje wełny (są całe placki, szczególnie w miejscu styku zabudowy skosów z sufitem bez wełny - miejscami wieją metrowe dziury)
- ocieplenie newralgicznych punktów (okna połaciowe, punkty styku sufitów/skosów ze ścianą szczytową) są wykonane tak niedbale że miejscami różnica temperatur sięga 5 stopni
- wełna w zabudowie skosów została miejscami po prostu wepchnięta zamiast ułożona - powoduje to powstanie miejscowych mostków termicznych
- płyta OSB na stryszku jest zamontowana bardzo niedbale, a miejscami nie jest zamontowana wcale
To tylko najważniejsze z grzechów - lista jest naprawdę długa i niestety nawet opinie innych fachowców (w tym forumowych) jak i producentów systemu zabudowy poddasza (wełny, profili itp) nie przekonały wcześniej Pana Pawła do wykonania poprawek - pomogło dopiero postraszenie opisaniem sytuacji na forum.
Jak widać nawet to nie pomogło i w tej chwili wykonanie poprawek (całkiem wysoko wycenionej jak na proponowaną jakość, swoją drogą) zabudowy popsutej przez Pana Pawła Hawrylaka, będzie nas kosztowało dodatkowe 2000zł.

Być może wkrótce będę zmuszony do tej listy dopisać hydraulika, którego litania grzechów jest także długa, ale który ma ciągle (nikłą) szansę na rehabilitację...

----------


## tommy72

Witam
jakiś czas temu przestrzegałem przed firmą z Pruszkowa montującą drzwi
Po pewnych perturbacjach spraw została załatwiona zgodnie z moimi oczekiwaniami, zostałem przeproszony za zaistniałe problemy i nie roszczę pretensji do działania tej firmy.

 Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## autorus

W dniu 18.05.2012 zostało wysłane do  Prokuratury  Rejonowej w Grodzisku Mazowieckim zawiadomienie o  podejrzeniu  popełnienia przestępstwa z art.§ 286 1 kk przez Pana  Bogumiła  Sosnowskiego właściciela firmy „Wyrób cegły ceramicznej Bogumił   Sosnowski” znajdującej się w Kobyłce przy ulicy Przyjacielskiej 37,   oraz przeciwko jego synowi Panu Dariuszowi Sosnowskiemu posługującego   się na allegro Nickiem „ darek11321”
Jednocześnie zostało wysłany pozew o zapłatę do Sądu Rejonowego w   Grodzisku Mazowieckim za brak dostawy w wyznaczonym terminie cegły w   ilości 50000szt.
Autorus

----------


## autorus

No to może ja wpiszę w końcu firmę z Kobyłki. Tyle, że nie mam zamiaru odpuścić. Osobiscie radze trzymać sie od nich i ich wyrobów z daleka. 

W dniu 18.05.2012 zostało wysłane do  Prokuratury Rejonowej w Grodzisku Mazowieckim zawiadomienie o  podejrzeniu popełnienia przestępstwa z art.§ 286 1 kk przez Pana  Bogumiła Sosnowskiego właściciela firmy „Wyrób cegły ceramicznej Bogumił  Sosnowski” znajdującej się w Kobyłce przy ulicy Przyjacielskiej 37,  oraz przeciwko jego synowi Panu Dariuszowi Sosnowskiemu posługującego  się na allegro Nickiem „ darek11321”
Jednocześnie zostało wysłany pozew o zapłatę do Sądu Rejonowego w  Grodzisku Mazowieckim za brak dostawy w wyznaczonym terminie cegły w  ilości 50000szt.
Autorus

----------


## CiortCzyKasia

Witam,
niedawno zakończyliśmy pracę nad SSO naszego domu i ZDECYDOWANIE ODRADZAM ekipę budowlaną pana Janusza U. z Łochowa. Mamy krzywe ściany, na co zwracają uwagę kolejni wykonawcy; krzywy strop, krzywe schody. Musieli skuwać podciąg bo też im nie wyszedł...Miał pan Janusz problem z wyliczaniem materiałów ile zamówić i ciągle tylko domawialiśmy lub oddawaliśmy... Zamówienia zawsze4 na ostatnią chwilę i jeszcze pretensja była że późno przyjechała dostawa. Chwalił się że dom postawi w 2 msce, 3 a wyszło ponad 4 bo wiadomo przerwy po godzinie 3x w ciągu dnia...Ile osób nam się na działce przewinęło to szkoda gadać. Naprawdę odradzam. Mili tylko gdy chodzi o kasę a tani nie byli bo 39 tys wzięli za nasze 140m2 i gdybym miała więcej odwagi to bym im wiele nie wypłaciła! Trzeba mieć serce i głowę by budować ludziom domy...

----------


## maromaro84

Nie wiem dlaczego ale moj wczorajszy post na temat firmy StarsBud został usuniety!
Przecież to jest Czarna Lista. Tak? A wiec własciciel owej firmy Marek Sadowski jest wyłudzaczem i oszustem!!! Unikajcie go!!! Okroił Cie z kasy? Pisz, razem moze cos zdołamy? a jak nie to ostrzeżemy innych!

----------


## grave

Omijajcie p.Tomasza Karczmarczyka (tel.693241883)  szerokim łukiem... 
Ten "fachowiec" został mi polecony przez firmę Good-Bruk z Modlińskiej, w której zakupiłem kostkę brukową i oni dali mi tego człowieka do ułożenia tej kostki.
ów fachwowiec okazał się człowiekiem niesolidnym i cholernie niesłownym. Wiosną ub.roku położył mi kostkę w ogródku a już jesienią deszcz podmył mi podbudowę i kostka się zapadła.  Od razu zgłosiłem problem firmie i wykonawcy, miał przyjechać , poprawić ... i tak mamy lato nast.roku a on nie poprawił tego i raczej już nie poprawi, bo przestał odbierać telefony, a firma Good-Bruk też juz zakończyła wspólpracę z nim. Niestety poprawkę zaproponowali mi już tylko odpłatnie oczywiście... w d... mam takie usługi! 

Konkluzja: nie polecam ani firmy Good-Bruk, ani tym bardziej p.Karczmarczyka...  :mad:

----------


## z klasą 2

nie polecam a wrecz odradzam szkoda nerwow i pieniedzy dla tych ludzi

wylewkarze z wsi pod radomiem ( działaja głownie w okolicach południowych warszawy i ponoć  tez całe mazowieckie ) poruszaja sie dostawczym citroenem zółto niebieskim i w takim kolorze mają agregat rejestracja WRA 
firma KOBBY - PIOTR ROGALA nr tel 603092661- niestety nic o firmie nie można sie dowiedzieć prawdopodobnie niestnieje 
do sedna sprawy " oszukują na towarze, a takze marnotrawią towar wlasciciela,kaza zamawiac o wiele za duzo i pozniej towar zostaje , z wielka łaską wykonują poprawki a wrecz z niechecia, zacierają recznie zamiast maszynowo - przez co posadzka to fale dunaju, dopiero po ostrej wymianie zdan z całym tych chamskim gangiem ( klną  i wyzywają inwestora ,chamskie odzywki calego gangu,zwroty per ty itp ) zaczeli zacierac maszynowo .uszkadzaja tynki a takze brudza sciany. zostawiaja po sobie bajzel na calej budowie,wszystko robia aby sie nienarobic i odpier .... robote .trzeba non stop stac i pilnowac. robota nie dokladna wykonana z wielka łaską. oszukują na m2 . ( miałem 2 firmy i obie obliczyły o ponad 10m2 posadzek mniej ) przed przystapieniem do prac wszystko pieknie i rozowo - ze niby daja gwarancje , rachunek itp. po spartolonej robocie prakrycznie sp.....laj - nic sie nie doprosisz

----------


## marst

Mak-Bud" Usługi Ogólnobudowlane Marek Golczuk  OSZUST KTÓRY TYLKO OBIECUJE A SWOJEGO PARTACTWA NIE POPRAWIA DOBROWOLNIE, NIE PŁACI ZA MATERIAŁY W HURTOWNIACH, JAK NAJDALEJ OD TEGO CZŁOWIEKA

----------


## mp3

Tomasz Luberek (http://www.goldenline.pl/tomasz-luberek lub http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...hlight=luberek)

Prace odbiegające od tego co reklamuje w swoim profilu, umowy nie respektuje, nie odbiera korespondencji z wezwaniami do naprawy usterek.

----------


## Mikolaj5

Poszukuję opinii na tema wykonawcy dachów - firmie MAR-BUD Boguszewski?

----------


## mjeziorska

www.szambo-betonowe.pl sa z SULEJÓWKA

KOSZMAR nie polecam

przyjechali na montaż w ciąggu kilu dni ekspres
ale jak sie okazalo  po ulewach, że szambo przecieka  - nie ma odezewu, prosby od 3 tyg nie przynosza skutków. 
Jednoosobowa firma, właściciel pisze sms obraźliwe typu odczep się babo, czego jeszcze chcesz.
KOSZMAR - ZERO KONTAKTU - KASA ZGARNIETA FIRMY NIE MA

----------


## Maciej Sobczak

> Ale się przysłużył.
> Wszyscy na pewno dawno zapomnieli - a tu odświeżenie tematu.


Niestety, ale muszę ten temat odświeżyć jeszcze bardziej. Jestem klientem firmy Wadex, obecnie w okresie gwarancyjnym, w czasie którego pan Puszkarski wykazał się nierzetelnością i niesłownością a jego podejście do terminów (nawet tych, które sam wyznaczył) to zwykłe kpiny z klienta.
Moje "przygody" z firmą Wadex opisałem szczegółowo (i dalej opisuję, bo wcale się nie zanosi na zakończenie) na stronie www:

http://msobczak.com/Gebauer_Wadex_okna.html

Ewidentne błędy montażowe to rzemieślnicza nierzetelność, ale cała reszta to zwykłe działanie w złej woli.

----------


## Charlie

Czy powiadomił Pan firmę GEBAUER ? 
W.g mnie są to ewidentne błędy produkcyjne powstałe na hali produkcyjnej !!!

----------


## ANULKA&PAWEŁEK

*uwaga !!! Na firmę dg group s.c. Warszawa ul.zgierska 16a*. Budują domy pod klucz: Niesłowni, nierzetelni, zamawiają materiał nie odbierają go co gorsze nie płacą za niego, nie płacą  za materiał który odebrali, to przestroga dla sprzedających. Dla budujących natomiast ostrzeżenie: Podejście właścicieli tj. Pana adama i kamila skutkuje tym że inestorzy wyrzucają ich z budowy prawdopodobnie z kolejnej coś musi być na rzeczy.

----------


## KillerRabbit

Stanowczo odradzam geodetę z okolic Warszawy, który nazywa się *Bogusław Jakowlew*.

Zamawiałem u niego wszystkie usługi związane z budową: mapa do celów projektowych, wytyczenie budynku, wytyczenie garażu, inwentaryzacja.

Pierwszy problem pojawił się z garażem. Sądzę, że źle wyznaczył budynek. W efekcie garaż wyznaczany rok później (budowany w ostrej granicy) nie jest równoległy do domu  :sad: 

Drugi problem pojawił się przy zgłoszeniu zakończenia budowy. Nadzór budowlany odrzucił zgłoszenie ponieważ mój wspaniały geodeta nie uwzględnił w inwentaryzacji szamba (zainstalowanego ponad pół roku przed inwentaryzacją) i studni (wywierconej ze trzy lata wcześniej) !!!

Gość nie poczuwa się do winy i za poprawę swoich błędów chce więcej pieniędzy niż większość geodetów za wykonanie tego od nowa.

Tak więc uważajcie na tego partacza!

P.S. Nie wiecie czy istnieje jakaś izba geodetów czy coś podobnego gdzie można złożyć formalną skargę na geodetę?

----------


## HankaBe

Ja odradzam firmę Bau-tech z Odrzywołu, tynki wewnętrzne, które wykonują są beznadziejne, prace przeciągają się znacznie, pracownicy nie mają doświadczenia, gdy oponowałam by dalej wykonywali prace usłyszałam "przecież młode chłopaki muszą się gdzieś uczyć". No sorry . . .

----------


## Ozone

Nie polecam firmy Macpol. Prasolik Maciej, Sławomir Jagiełło 05-555 Tarczyn Szarych Szeregów 9b,  605 353 835.  Niby robili u mnie z polecenia. Firma bazuje na niewiedzy Klienta, skutecznie prowadzi rozmowy, aby wzbudzić zaufanie, udziela rabatów na wykonane prace, po czym ostateczny koszt prac, jest zdecydowania wyższy niż średnie ceny rynkowe. Właściciele polecają materiały wyłącznie jednego producenta, oszukują na ilości wykorzystanego materiału!!!! OSZUŚCI i ZŁODZIEJE, z daleka od takich wykonawców!!!!

----------


## monalisa00

Bardzo pozyteczne forum... ale współczuje tym którzy musieli tego doswiadczyć .

----------


## KillerRabbit

> Stanowczo odradzam geodetę z okolic Warszawy, który nazywa się *Bogusław Jakowlew*.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Drugi problem pojawił się przy zgłoszeniu zakończenia budowy. Nadzór budowlany odrzucił zgłoszenie ponieważ mój wspaniały geodeta nie uwzględnił w inwentaryzacji szamba (zainstalowanego ponad pół roku przed inwentaryzacją) i studni (wywierconej ze trzy lata wcześniej) !!!


Jeszcze jednak ciekawostka wyszła jak za pracę zabrali się normalni geodeci. Otóż pan Jakowlew nie uwzględnił w inwentaryzacji również przyłącza elektrycznego.
Po prostu ręce opadają...

----------


## lofix777

Zgadzam się w całej rozciągłości z przedmówcą firma,Bau-tech z Odrzywołu u mnie tynki miały być robione tydzień, były ponad 3 tygodnie. Właściciel firmy nie przekazuje uwag ekipie tynki miejscami spaprane - jedna sciana dobrze 3 źle tu nie dotarte tam pofalowane widać gołym okiem, generalnie partanina .

----------


## monika333

Ostrzegam przed "mistrzami" remontu firmą Profrem z Żyrardowa. Filmiki z akcji remont mieszkania można obejrzeć pod adresem: www.profrem.info

----------


## emqwadrat

Po kilku latach wracam na forum i nie omieszkam przy okazji ponownie ostrzec przed panem: MAREK SADOWSKI z Białegostoku.
Pan Marek ma już wyrok i komornika na głowie który nie za bardzo ma co wyciągnąć - takie prawo.
Ale Pan Marek jeszcze nie wie, że do sądu już trafił pozew o oszustwo a za to idzie się do więzienia tym bardziej jeżeli już miało się wcześniej wyroki  :wink:  i mi to wystarczy.

Tak , Marku ... pewnie czytasz te posty ... niedługo się spotkamy  :wink: )

----------


## Dracullan

Chciałbym wszystkich ostrzec przed firmą *SEB-DACH Sebastian Wojnicz z Białej Podlaskiej* , która wykonuje prace na terenie Warszawy i okolic. Po dekarzach trzeba było zrobić liczne poprawki, dach nie trzymał wymiarów (nawet 10 cm róźnice w wymiarach!!!), komin przeciekał ponieważ obróbka blacharska wykonana była niechlujnie i nie została z jednej strony uszczelniona. Na siedem wsporników dachu, trzy luźno latały. Membrana podbita została byle jak zbyt krótkimi zszywkami i luźno lata. Z dwóch rynien nie spływa woda - nie były właściwie wypoziomowane w kierunku rur spustowych. Sebastian Wojnicz - właściciel, pernamentnie nie odbiera telefonu albo zwodzi kolejnymi terminami w których wykona poprawki. Po kilku miesiącach próśb o pilne naprawienie przeciekającego na poddasze komina i usunięcie innych niedociągnięć, musiałem zaangażować inną ekipę. Za w sumie wygórowaną cenę, firma oferuje niska jakość usług. NIE POLECAM!!!

----------


## Agile

UWAGA NIERZETELNY WYKONAWCA!!!

Przestrzegam przed współpracą z

ŁUKASZ RAŹNIAK PRO-REM 
Przedsiębiorca: ŁUKASZ RAŹNIAK 
 NIP: 1181717787 , REGON: 140094410



 Firma reklamuje zakres wykonywanych zadań na: malowanie, wykończenia wnętrz,elektryka, hydraulika, kładzenie parkietów, montaż mebli  tymczasem ten pseudo-fachowiec nie dysponuje podstawowymi narzedzami budowlanymi, które pożycza od innych budowlańców na inwestycjach mieszkaniowych.

Podjęta na podstawie pisemnej umowy współpraca w zakresie remontu mieszkania zakończyła się:

1. niewywiązaniem sie z umowy (ucieczka z budowy),
2. szkodą materialną w postaci zmarnowanych materiałów,
3. niezgodnym ze sztuką budowlaną wykończeniem na każdej płaszczyźnie: kładzenie gresu i kafelek, malowanie i gładzie, elektryka, zabudowa k-g i wykończeniówka,
4. dodatkowymi kosztami pokrycia napraw i następstw nienależytego wykonania umowy.
5. brakiem oddania żadnego z etapów uzgodnionych prac.

Wykonawca ten najmuje sie do wszelkiego zakresu robót budowlanych nie posiadając przy tym gruntownego przygotowania. 
Posługuje sie również zmyślonymi referencjami.

A w szczegółach;
1.Ściany po gładziach wyglądają gorzej niż w stanie deweloperskim. Fachowiec nie potrafił właściwie nakładać wtryskarką gips maszynowy, z resztą robiąc to jedynie miejscowo. W efekcie po szlifowaniu ściany wyglądają jak gipsowany piec, a nierówności nie da się żadnym naciąganiem zgubić.
2. Malowanie również natryskowo pożyczoną wtryskarką. W efekcie braku podstawowej wiedzy o metodach malowania natryskowego krycie farbą było na poziomie 30% sugerowanej przez producenta wydajności (Farba przed malowaniem nie była rozcieńczana,dodatkowe koszty farby). Z uwagi na użycie niewłaściwego gruntu (lub brak) na ścianach widać pęcherze, nierówne krycie farbą, a w miejscach gdzie natrysk był z niewielkiej odległości, zacieki. Poprawki wałkiem powodowały odpadanie farby.
3. Wykonawca nie potrafił wykonać wylewki i położyć gresu tak aby osiągnąć wymaganą wysokość w miejscu łączenia z parkietem. w efekcie konieczne było wyrównanie z użyciem mat do parkietów (dodatkowy koszt rzędu 3000 zł),
4, kafle w łazience położone nierówno. Postrzępione randy (nie były przycinane piła wodną i szlifowane). Niechlujne wykonanie obudowy wanny. Wyrównywanie ściany do wysokości kafli nie trzyma standardów i odbiega od poziomicy. nie zachowano wymaganej przestrzeni od podłogi na potrzeby kładzionej deski drewnianej  w łazience.
4. nierówno położona zabudowa g-k.Fachowiec nie zgubił nierówności sufitu a jedynie zachowa wymaganą odległość 30 cm w efekcie czego konieczna była zmiana wymiarów mebli kuchennych.
5. Gres i kafle miejscowo źle klejone (głuchy dźwięk)
6.Ddobudowane ściany nie trzymają standardu.

A najważniejsze. Brak elementarnej wiedzy o etapowym realizowaniu inwestycji.Fachowiec rozpoczynał kolejne etapy jednocześnie nie kończąc poprzednich. np. Położony gres nie został zabezpieczony przed malowaniem, również stolarka okienna (konieczność mycia przed fugowaniem). Jednocześnie trwało szlifowanie (wykańczanie gładzi) i gruntowanie oraz malowanie (efekty opisałem powyżej). Posadzka mieszkania była upstrzona tynkiem, gipsem. wszędzie osadzał się kurz po szlifowaniu. Fachowiec "czyścił" wałek susząc go poprzez rolowanie na położonych kaflach w łazience (dodam że farba była niebieska). Do wanny zlewany był gips, tynk i skrzepy farby. Po pierwszym malowaniu zaczął montować oprawy świetlne, żeby rzekomo zweryfikować zrobioną elektrykę.

Popełniłem błąd. Ty nie daj się uczyć partaczowi swoim kosztem.

----------


## Kiełek

Zdecydowanie odradzam, nie polecam i przestrzegam przed ekipą od ogrodzeń "Klinkier-Sław" Sławomir Brzozowski, Słonimskiego 1, 07-300 Ostrów Mazowiecka, tel. kom: 606816533. Szczególnie przed jego bratem.
Trzeba pilnować na każdym kroku, egzekwować wszystkie ustania i umowy, wszystko spisywać, bo nagle się okazuje że na to się nie umawialiśmy (mimo, że słyszały to trzy postronne osoby). Wszystko trzeba sprawdzać samemu, a i tak nie należy się spodziewać że będzie dobrze. Wymagają ciągłej obecności na budowie, nie interesuje ich to że ktoś pracuje i nie rozumieją, ze ktoś nie odbiera telefonu. Nie przekazują informacji między sobą, zaprzeczają wszystkiemu.
Teraz sam muszę sobie poprawić i ponieść finansowe konsekwencje ich pomyłek.

----------


## tarczyn0

> Nie polecam firmy Macpol. Prasolik Maciej, Sławomir Jagiełło 05-555 Tarczyn Szarych Szeregów 9b,  605 353 835.  Niby robili u mnie z polecenia. Firma bazuje na niewiedzy Klienta, skutecznie prowadzi rozmowy, aby wzbudzić zaufanie, udziela rabatów na wykonane prace, po czym ostateczny koszt prac, jest zdecydowania wyższy niż średnie ceny rynkowe. Właściciele polecają materiały wyłącznie jednego producenta, oszukują na ilości wykorzystanego materiału!!!! OSZUŚCI i ZŁODZIEJE, z daleka od takich wykonawców!!!!


jestem nowy na forum i do tej pory nie korzystałem z mozliwości wypowiedzi - ale także jestem  niestety ofiarą oszusta Macieja Prasolika i jego  firmy Macpol z Tarczyna ul. Szarych Szeregów 9b,  605 353 835. (tego drugiego o którym piszesz nie kojarzę z nazwiska chociaż do jakiegoś zwracał się imieniem Sławek). Gdzieś czytałem że Prasolik ma jakieś długi którymi handluje się na internecie już samo to powinno dać do myślenia zanim się zatrudni takich łobuzów. Niestety też miałem ich z polecenia chociaż pluję sobie teraz w brodę bo to najgorsza ekipa jaką miałem na budowie. Prasolik występuje chyba w każdym miejscu internetu oferując swoje usługi a ludzie chyba z obaw nie wpisują tego co o nim myślą bo poziom prac Prasolika jest zwyczajnie bardzo słaby (jak porównuję inne budowy). Oferowanie materiałów przez nich kończy się tak jak piszesz oszustwami na ogromną skalę, jakieś szemrane pokwitowania dostarczenia. Jakość prac skutkuje tym że jak zrobiłem teraz w pierwsze mrozy analizę termoizolacyjną - osoba badająca łapała się za głowę na ilość mostów cieplnych i krzywizny. Zastanawiam się nad pozwem do sądu żeby dochodzić zwrotu pieniędzy. Może ktoś miał już jakieś doświadczenia z tymi patałachami gdzie skutecznie pokazał im miejsce w szeregu? Chętnie skorzystam z podpowiedzi - dla bandziorów i oszustów nie ma litości!

----------


## Grzegorz242

witam wszystkich forumowiczów,

Niestety należę do osób oszukanych przez wykonawcę o którym już kilka razy było głośno na czarnej liście. Niestety dopiero teraz to zobaczyłem. Chodzi o Bolesława Traczykowskiego, firma TAAG Świerkocin 64a, 86-300 Grudziądz, która co jakiś czas dla zmylenia zmienia nazwę. Obecnie występuje jako *Adavic*. Firma ta podejmuje się budowy domów z balii choć nie ma o tym kompletnie pojęcia, są nierzetelni i nieterminowi. Sprowadzają ze wschodu bale które są fatalnej jakości, budowa trwa tak długo i w takich warunkach że na większości balii występuje pleśń. Do poszczególnych prac Traczykowski zatrudnia ludzi z pośredniaka, którzy nigdy nie mieli nic wspólnego z budownictwem, knocą jedną rzecz za drugą po czym ich zwalnia i zatrudnia kolejnych. Takim podejściem budowa nie ma szans zostać ukończona. po prostu tragedia...

----------


## Posejdon

> witam wszystkich forumowiczów,
> 
> Niestety należę do osób oszukanych przez wykonawcę o którym już kilka razy było głośno na czarnej liście. Niestety dopiero teraz to zobaczyłem. Chodzi o Bolesława Traczykowskiego, firma TAAG Świerkocin 64a, 86-300 Grudziądz, która co jakiś czas dla zmylenia zmienia nazwę. Obecnie występuje jako *Adavic*. Firma ta podejmuje się budowy domów z balii choć nie ma o tym kompletnie pojęcia, są nierzetelni i nieterminowi. Sprowadzają ze wschodu bale które są fatalnej jakości, budowa trwa tak długo i w takich warunkach że na większości balii występuje pleśń. Do poszczególnych prac Traczykowski zatrudnia ludzi z pośredniaka, którzy nigdy nie mieli nic wspólnego z budownictwem, knocą jedną rzecz za drugą po czym ich zwalnia i zatrudnia kolejnych. Takim podejściem budowa nie ma szans zostać ukończona. po prostu tragedia...


cześć Grzegorz,
tutaj jest cały watek o Tarczykowskim i firmie TAAG: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...t=tarczykowski

Z tego co się dowiedziałem to on już przed laty robił różne przekręty dlatego musiał uciekać za wschodnią granicę bo go wierzyciele ścigali. Jak wrócił, to założył nową "firmę" TAAG a teraz pewnie kolejny unik z nazwą Adavic  i dalej bezkarnie okrada ludzi.

----------


## atsyrut

Witam.

*Tynki wewnętrzne*

Jeśli ktoś w Sochaczewie lub okolicy chciałby skorzystać z z firmy JANBUD  http://janbud.firmy.net/ tel. 666 27 27 27 z Sochaczewa to niech zastanowi się kilka razy.... i uważnie przeczyta mój post i poinformuje każdą osobę która szuka tynkarzy…. 

Robią tynki i ocieplenia elewacji... ceny mają konkurencyjne, kontakt jest błyskawiczny, umówienie się na budowie żeby omówić prace – tez bez problemu. Zachwalanie tynków, ze są gotowe pod malowanie - tynk najwyższej kategorii itd.  Generalnie zapowiadało się idealnie... 
Samo ogłoszenie wyglądało profesjonalnie i brzmiało: 

 Cytat:
_ „TYNKI TRADYCYJNE Cementowo-Wapienne Kwarcowe. Gotowe pod malowanie!!! Wszystkie składniki mieszane na budowie. DOCIEPLENIA BUDYNKÓW, atrakcyjne ceny, możliwość negocjacji. Faktury VAT. Tel.: 0 666 27 27 27 Zapraszamy! www.JanBud.info”_

rzeczywistość nie wygląda już tak różowo....


_takie pęknięcia występowały na kilku ścianach - zaczęły pojawiac się po wyschnieciu tynków i ciągle pojawiają się nowe...._


Potem miałem zobaczyć dwa trzy budynki po pracach firmy Janbud i zaczęły się schody. W końcu po kilku dniach udało się odwiedzić jedną budowę ( z pracami w trakcie) czyli niewiele było widać i nie można było poznać opinii inwestora po tynkach. To był moment, w którym powinienem podziękować i nie byłoby dalszej przygody. Niestety podjąłem ryzyko.


Z właścicielem Panem Sebastianem dokonałem pomiaru, ustaliliśmy cenę i spisaliśmy umowę 20 czerwca i od razu mieli wejść do pracy. W trzy tygodnie miało być po tynkach. – niestety umowa nie zawierała informacji o karach. Mój kolejny błąd.


Goniłem elektryka, facet uwijał się od 6:00 rano do 22:00 żeby wszystko zrobić. Ekipa tynkarzy już miała przygotowany cały materiał- ale ciągle opóźniali podając różnorodne wymówki..okazało się, że będą mieli kilka dni poślizgu, bo nie zdążą maszyny przywieźć, bo jakieś drobne poślizgi i inne prace... no coż bywa tak czasami. Wstyd mi było tylko przed elektrykiem, którego goniłem, bo niby blokował tynkarzy....  Cały materiał potrzebny do pracy kupiłem w hurtowni wskazanej przesz Pana Sebastiana w takiej ilości jaką podał. ( miałem nadzieję, że ilości były wyliczone a nie strzelone z kosmosu) jak się potem okazało – ilości były wymyślone. ( zostało mi połowę listew tynkarskich, i listew przyokiennych, które można wyliczyć co do metra przed rozpoczęciem prac) no ale co to interesuje firmę – przecież to koszt inwestora. 


_i kolejne pękniecia - prawdopodobnie źle dobrana mieszanka ( nierówne proporcje, piachu cementu, wapna)_ 


Klucze wykonawcy dostali w dniu podpisania umowy, i od tego terminu liczy się czas rozpoczęcia robót. po dwóch dniach pracy - pierwsza przygoda.   Zadzwonił  właściciel i mówi, że wyszła głupia sprawa bo ekipa zgubiła klucze, bali się powiedzieć o tym i dwa dni przestoju... potem z kilku pracowników zrobiło się ich dwóch z czego jeden tylko był po południu do wieczora.... reszta nie wiadomo gdzie... 
Dzwonię do szefa firmy i mówię jak jest – tydzień mija – płacę regularnie, wodę mają ,prąd też, materiał tyle ile chcieli też kupiłem a robota stoi...Zobowiązał się do 3 tygodni a czas leci. I znów informacje, że dadzą radę , że nadrobią, że za zamki w drzwiach  zapłacą itd. cierpliwie czekam na dalszy rozwój wydarzeń. 
Jeden z pracowników pytał ile te zamki będą kosztować, bo to on zgubił klucze jak powiedział prawdopodobnie na drugiej budowę. Czyli wyjaśniła się sprawa gdzie jest połowa ekipy - na drugiej budowie... 


_obróbka okien i drzwi - daleka od ideału....._

Chcą jak najlepiej bo mają robić elewację zewnętrzną jak się spiszą przy tynkach. Oczywiście słyszałem ze zrobili kilkanaście budynków ( ocieplenie ) tylko nie mogli żadnego pokazać – bo z właścicielem kontaktu nie ma, bo już ktoś mieszka, itd.... 
Dzwoni do mnie właściciel i mówi, że zabraknie wywrotki piachu i palety cementu –  dodam tylko, że spokojnie można przewidzieć, że za trzy dni skończy się piach czy cement – ale po przewidywać. Lepiej poinformować, że dziś się skończy i jutro nie będzie.... niech inwestor jak wróci z pracy o 19:00 szuka na szybko piachu i cementu. 


_wykończenia przy belkach i innych elementach też nie nadaje się pod malowanie...._

Powoli moje nerwy były na wyczerpaniu.... Wieczorem pojechałem na budowę wziąłem kartkę i długopis i pospisywałem co mnie boli. 

...fusy po kawie wylewa się na zewnątrz budynku a nie w róg pokoju, że pety można w puszkę pozbierać a nie rzucać gdzie popadnie, że powinien na początku prac wykonawca  oszacować, że do 650 metrów tynku potrzebuje tyle cementu i tyle piachu... i rozumiem, że można pomylić się o kilka worków ale nie o połowę, że nie mogę przez godzinę załatwić materiałów jak jestem w pracy... niech szef ekipy mówi mi o kończącym się materiale dwa dni wcześniej a nie, że skończyły się i nie ma jak pracować. Denerwują mnie poślizgi w czasie.... Ładnie zaczęli w kilka osób a teraz została jedna osoba... Rozumiem, że mają kilka budów jednocześnie i nie mam nic przeciwko – jeśli dobrze zarządza się ludźmi, i pracą w odniesieniu do harmonogramu... itd.... 


_generalnie wszystkie narożniki docierane były nie piaskiem kwarcowym ale cementem z wodą i piachem... stąd ciemniejsze zabrwienia i bardzo chropowata i twarda i nierówna  powierzchnia._

Potem były dwa dni spokoju, porządeczek na budowie zero petów i wszystko poukładane. – i znów się zaczęło z psuciem maszyny, chorobą pracownika itd. Któregoś dnia wziąłem urlop, bo miałem umówionego hydraulika i ekipę do wylewek posadzek. Powiedziałem ze za 3 tygodnie tynkarze skończą tynki i mijał trzeci tydzień prac. Hydraulik zdenerwował się bo trzymał termin dla mnie i poszedł na inną budowę – wylewkarze nic nie zrobią jak nie ma hydrauliki – i tak mi wszystko się posypało... a Pan Sebastian mógł od razu powiedzieć, że tynki potrwają sześć tygodni.... wszystko ułozyłbym pod terminy tynkarzy.
Podczas  urlopu  pojechałem na budowę o 9:00  zobaczyć postępy prac... a tam cisza... o 10:00 jeden z pracowników przyjechał i zobaczył mnie to się zdziwił dlaczego nikogo nie ma.... wsiadł na skuter przywiózł brakującego pracownika... ( Szef na urlopie był, więc nie bardzo było z kim o tym porozmawiać) dzwonił tylko o kolejną transzę za wykonanie pracy.... Do południa chłopaki pracowali – potem „operator” maszyny pojechał do domu i został Pan od docierania.... taka zorganizowana ekipa. I wszystko to było wtedy gdy byłem na budowie.... zero stresu. 
Po skończonych tynkach Szef firmy przyszedł do mnie i powiedział, że niechcący urwał drzwiczki od szafki z bezpiecznikami
Na zakończenie robót gdzie miałem zapłacić ostatnią transzę Pan Sebastian powiedział, że źle policzyliśmy metraż i wyszło cyt "coś ok 100 metrów więcej".

URL=http://www.fotosik.pl][/URL]
_tak wygląda powierzchnia "pod malowanie" _ 

Szkoda, że mam miękkie serce i liczyłem ponownie... fakt metrów było więcej, ale powinienem opierać się na tym co było na umowie wpisane.... tłumaczenia właściciela – „ciemno było jak mierzyliśmy” potraktowałem jako żarcik na rozluźnienie napiętej atmosfery. Pytałem dlaczego zatem położyli 100 metrów więcej tynku niż było w umowie.... przez 6 tygodni budynek przecież można było zmierzyć co do centymetra.... Teraz z perspektywy czasu wiem, że powinienem nie dopłacać ani złotówki i wezwać rzeczoznawcę do obioru prac tynkarskich.... 
Potem okazało się, że ocieplenia też nie zrobią – bo mają inne prace tynkarskie.
Całą zimę budynek ogrzewałem i tynki sobie schły.... po pełnym wyschnięciu – jak zapali się światło widać góry i doliny.... pod malowanie się nie nadają ( a miały być tak zrobione, że wystarczy pomalować i wszystko będzie równiutko)  glify krzywe, tynk bardzo popękany. Narożniki nie były dotarte, w kilku miejscach widać pęknięcia na suficie.  Wezwałem firmę do malowania i nie podjęli się pracy – powiedzieli, że potem nie odebrałbym ich pracy i tak przygotowane podłoże nie nadaje się pod malowanie tylko do gipsowania i dwurotnego położenia gładzi i docierania. W części domu tynki prawopodobnie do zerwania i położenia ponownie.  Wszystkie narożniki przy oknach trzeba zerwać i jeszcze raz obsadzić pilnując żeby glify były równe. Faktycznie jak specjalista pokazał mi newralgiczne miejsca – załamałem się i zgłosiłem reklamacje. Na maile pan Sebastian nie odpowiadał więc zadzwoniłem – przyjechał obejrzał i był zdziwiony. Zastanawiał się też, dlaczego dopiero po 8 miesiącach zgłaszam reklamację. Powiedziałem, że zaczęły wychodzić pęknięcia i nierówności to zgłaszam. Pan Sebastian zrobił kilka zdjęć ( ale tylko najbardziej popękanej ściany) zapytał się czego oczekuje  i miał się odezwać. Oczywiście cisza. Napisałem maila, smsa i cisza.... no cóż widać że ta firma szanuje Klienta jak oczekuje zapłaty. 

zaproponowałem kilka rozwiązań Panu Sebastianowi: 
a) pokazuje co jest do poprawy i poprawia
b) biorę firmę która poprawia a Pan Sebastian pokrywa koszty
c) było wykupione ubezpieczenie i polisa pokrywa koszty porawek
d) w przypadku braku kontaktu i zaproponowania rozpatrzenia reklamacji - kieruję sprawę do sądu. 

oględziny były w sobotę więc umówiliśmy się że do środy zadzwoni - brak kontaktu. 
mailowo przesunąłem termin do piątku - brak kontaktu

skoro tak to wygląda to sam podjałem decyzję za wykonawcę. 


_kolejny narożnik w zbliżeniu - jak widac wszystko wymaga nałożenia warstwy gipsu, dwóch warstw gładzi i docierania... na naszym rynku to około 15 zł metr plus materiał._ 

Łatwo policzyć - 15 * 650 metrów to prawie 10 tysiecy złotych plus materiał - to koszt który musze ponieść - bo tynki nie nadają się pod malowanie a niektóre ściany prawdopodobnie wymagają skucia i położenia od nowa... podobnie obróbka okien - glify krzywe i niestarannie wykończone. 

Wezwałem rzeczoznawcę, zrobił ekspertyzę i oczywiście wyszło, że tynki są wadliwie położone… 
Teraz zastanawiam się nad sprawą sądową… pewnie trochę to potrwa ale cóż. Inaczej branża budowlana będzie składała się z fachowców i „fachowców”   
Piszmy o takich przypadkach – bo w ten sposób możemy pozbyć się nieuczciwych wykonawców.
Teraz powinienem obudować kominek, malować, kłaść podłogi i osadzać drzwi, szykować łazienki – a blokują mnie tynki. 


_a tak wygląda utylizacja pozostałości po tynkach - oczywiście to wszystko zostaje na działce inwestora : wapno, cement, piach, inne śmieci... i na tym ma później coś wyrosnąć?_ 

Uczmy się na błędach innych... wyjdzie taniej i mniej nerwów.

CZEGO SIĘ NAUCZYŁEM? 

JEŚLI MAM WYDAC KILKANAŚCIE TYSIĘCY ZŁOTYCH NA JAKĄŚ PRACĘ – MUSZE ZBOACZYĆ KILKA PRAC WYKONANYCH PRZEZ FIRMĘ I POROZMAWIAĆ Z INWESTORAMI. 

ZAWIERAĆ SZCZEGÓŁOWE UMOWY Z KARAMI ZA NIETERMINOWOŚĆ, NIEDOKŁADNOŚĆ, A PRZDE WSZYSTKIM GWARANCJĘ PO WYKONANIU USŁUGI 

ZLECIĆ ODBIÓR RZECZOZNAWCY – KOSZT 200-300 ZŁ JEST NICZYM PRZY EWENTUALNYCH PÓŹNIEJSZYCH NAPRAWACH ZA KILKANAŚCIE TYSIĘCY

PŁATNOŚĆ W CAŁOŚCI PO ZAKOŃCZENIU PRAC

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam.
> 
> http://janbud.firmy.net
> 
>  Jeśli ktoś w Sochaczewie lub okolicy chciałby skorzystać z z firmy JANBUD tel. 666 27 27 27 z Sochaczewa to niech zastanowi się kilka razy.... 
> 
> robią tynki i ocieplenia elewacji... ceny mają na prawdę konkurencyjne - ale jakość wykonania pozostawia wiele do życzenia... 
> 
> W trzy tygodnie miało być po tynkach. 
> ...



robią tynki i ocieplenia elewacji... ceny mają na prawdę konkurencyjne - ale jakość wykonania pozostawia wiele do życzenia... 

i po raz kolejny okazało się, że "tanie mięso psy jedzą "   :smile: 
Atsyrut - masz prawie 800 postów, więc pewnie trochę czasu na forum spędziłeś i dałeś się złapać na niską cenę?
Pozdrawiam


ps ale nie wspólczuję  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> robią tynki i ocieplenia elewacji... ceny mają na prawdę konkurencyjne - ale jakość wykonania pozostawia wiele do życzenia... 
> 
> i po raz kolejny okazało się, że "tanie mięso psy jedzą "  
> Atsyrut - masz prawie 800 postów, więc pewnie trochę czasu na forum spędziłeś i dałeś się złapać na niską cenę?
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> ps ale nie wspólczuję


A ja się mocno zastanawiam czy czasami nie wprowadzić "cen naprawdę konkurencyjnych" ...tu dogłaskać, tam dopieścić i tydzień dłużej a to wszystko niestety ma wymierne koszta. A tak jak robota schodzi to pieniążki lecą... 

Sorry za ten off ale coś mnie tak naszło  :wink:

----------


## atsyrut

Dlatego napisałem to ku przestrodze... jeśli cena jest niska to obowiązkowo przed podjęciem decyzji obejrzyjmy KILKA PRAC wykonawcy.... poszperajmy ma forach... na prawdę poświęćmy tydzień - ale będziemy mieli sporo nerwów, pieniędzy i czasu zaoszczędzone.... 

Ja się złapałem - niech inni wyciągną wnioski z mojej porażki.... Nie sztuką jest siedzieć cicho jak ktoś komuś coś spartoli - mówmy o tym głośno... wtedy odsiejemy partaczy od fachowców... 

Bywa tak że i fachowcy mają niskie ceny - tylko trudno do nich dotrzeć bo mają tyle roboty że się nie ogłaszają tylko działają z polecenia.

----------


## EWBUD

> Dlatego napisałem to ku przestrodze... jeśli cena jest niska to obowiązkowo przed podjęciem decyzji obejrzyjmy KILKA PRAC wykonawcy.... poszperajmy ma forach... na prawdę poświęćmy tydzień - ale będziemy mieli sporo nerwów, pieniędzy i czasu zaoszczędzone.... 
> 
> Ja się złapałem - niech inni wyciągną wnioski z mojej porażki.... Nie sztuką jest siedzieć cicho jak ktoś komuś coś spartoli - mówmy o tym głośno... wtedy odsiejemy partaczy od fachowców... 
> 
> Bywa tak że i fachowcy mają niskie ceny - tylko trudno do nich dotrzeć bo mają tyle roboty że się nie ogłaszają tylko działają z polecenia.


Szacunek dla Ciebie, że potrafiłeś się przyznać do błędu - mało jest takich ludzi.

Pozdrawiam



ps i zaczynam współczuć  :smile:

----------


## teka

> Witam.
> 
> http://janbud.firmy.net
> 
>  Jeśli ktoś w Sochaczewie lub okolicy chciałby skorzystać z z firmy JANBUD tel. 666 27 27 27 z Sochaczewa to niech zastanowi się kilka razy.... 
> 
> robią tynki i ocieplenia elewacji... ceny mają na prawdę konkurencyjne - ale jakość wykonania pozostawia wiele do życzenia... 
> 
> W trzy tygodnie miało być po tynkach. 
> ...


 to norma-wspolczuje

----------


## EWBUD

> to norma-wspolczuje


"norma" u nich? czy generalnie?

----------


## LeoniaLeonia

Na czarną listę, zdecydowanie !!!  Tomasz Sapko,  firma SAP BUD Tomasz Sapko  świadczy usługi remontowe, budowlane i wykończeniowe  na terenie Warszawy i okolicy .  Moją łazienkę wykonał w sposób bardzo niechlujny, niestaranny i po prostu ją po całej linii spartolił:
-krzywo zrobiona zabudowa
-krzywo położona glazura, która spękała zdaniem producenta na skutek złego montażu ( za duzo kleju) 
-krzywe fugi, wystające ponad płytki
- liczniki od wody zabudowane bez możliwości dostępu do nich jak np. do wymiany, legalizacji 
-zniszczona mozaika szklana, użył złego kleju, innego  niż   tego co  obiecywał i za jaki zapłaciłam , mozaika została także zdewastowana przez tego człowieka podczas montazu
- wiszące luzem,  bez zabezpieczenia kable przy licznikach z wodą, powiodujące czasami przebicie na pobliski stelaż
- w efekcie końcowym wszystko zniszczone ( kafle, lustro )  nadaje się po ponownego od podstaw remontu 

 Wszystko krzywo i źle, zresztą  nic pisać  nie muszę spójrzcie na fotki, glazura w wykonaniu Pana Tomasza Sapko wykonującego remonty w Warszawie, Otwocku i okolicach :




Wiele wątpliwości pozostawia  system rozliczania, wyciąga pieniądze od pierwszego dnia i mówi, że materiały trzeba kupić, Ciągle chce funduszy  na rzekome materiały w przypadku prośby o okazanie faktur nie posiada ich, zaczyna coś kręcić  że je załatwi itp, itd bo nie ma teraz bo mu niepotrzebne.....
Na koniec roboty okazuje się że prace jakie wykonał znacznie przewyższają to co w umowie określone  było i oczywiście woła kasę, a ciekawe dlaczego  jak niby robił te nadprogramowe prace to siedział cicho mimo że w umowie jasno pisze że należy sporządzić aneks. To się kojarzy z jednym. Także nie polecam!!!!!!

----------


## LeoniaLeonia

Ciąg dalszy zdjęć, ponieważ nie mieściły się w poprzednim poście. Glazura w wykonaniu Pana Tomasza Sapko z  Żanęcina :

----------


## Rom-Kon

_Miszczostwo_ Świata! * Radzę zadbać o to by w tym kablu napięcia nie było!!!** Bo jak ten kabel "dobrze zetknie" to ktoś pójdzie do piachu a inny pójdzie za to siedzieć!!!*...reszta to "tylko" sprawa estetyki. 
Tu fachowcy pewnie trzymali się trzech podstawowych wytycznych:
1) na ścianie woda nie powinna stać
2) na podłodze płytki nie powinny nachodzić jedna na drugą
3) i najważniejsze - płytki kładzie się tym świecącym do wierzchu!

Cała nadzieja że robi się cieplej i _miszczowie_ wykończeniówki budowlanej wracają po zimie do betoniarek, smołowania dachów, kopania rowów pod fundamenty, grabienia liści itp. prac. 

...i pomyśleć że  jak ja mam wejść na robotę to klienci-inwestorzy czasem do dwóch-trzech poprzednich inwestorów jadą obejrzeć nasze prace - padają na kolana (by się nie wyrazić że na pysk) i sprawdzają każdą fugę pod światło! No nie ma sprawiedliwości na tym świecie...

----------


## AdamoZ

Witam,
chciałbym również przestrzec wszystkich przed firmą budowlaną el-bud Mieczysława Niepiekło (wystarczy wpisać w google i będzie nawet kontakt). Wykonuje ponoć wszystko łącznie z wykończeniem pod klucz. ja umówiłem się na stan SSO, mimo jego rzekomego doświadczenia w branży, zasypka fundamentów pod podłogi na gruncie wykonana została humusem z wykopów oraz (80cm) bez zagęszczenia. Objawiło się to teraz po 2 latach opadnięciem podłóg 1-2cm, popękaniem ścian działowych, pod którymi też nie było wzmocnienia (zbrojenia, mini-fundamentu). na dodatek rozłożenie kanalizacji stan 0, też niezgodnie z projektem - brak odpowietrzenia. szkoda słów... zainteresowanych zapraszam na priv. Tych, którzy mieli z nim do czynienia ze swoją budową też proszę o kontakt.

----------


## LeoniaLeonia

Rom Kon dobrze napisane,  estetyka, a przecież glazurę robi się właśnie dla estetyki wnętrza, jasne wygoda bo w kabinie, bo po ścianach nie pryska na farbę, łatwo wytrzeć, ale zasadniczo każdy z nas kiedy wykańcza łazienkę glazurą robi to z uwagi na estetyczne jej wykończenie, gdyby nie to każdy brał by najtańsze płytki 2 gat.. i kładł je  tylko tam  gdzie niezbędne. 

A tu estetyka jest na minusie a do tego jeszcze bezpieczeństwo....płytki mi odpadają  :sad:   kolejna reklamacja jest w toku...

----------


## mjeziorska

www.szambo-betonowe.pl sa z SULEJÓWKA

KOSZMAR nie polecam

przyjechali na montaż w ciągu kilu dni ekspres
ale jak sie okazalo po ulewach, że szambo przecieka - nie ma odzewu, prosby 3 tyg nie przynosiły skutków.
Jednoosobowa firma, właściciel pisze sms obraźliwe typu odczep się babo, czego jeszcze chcesz.
KOSZMAR - ZERO KONTAKTU - KASA ZGARNIETA FIRMY NIE MA

----------


## pskosz

> Zgadzam się w całej rozciągłości z przedmówcą firma,Bau-tech z Odrzywołu u mnie tynki miały być robione tydzień, były ponad 3 tygodnie. Właściciel firmy nie przekazuje uwag ekipie tynki miejscami spaprane - jedna sciana dobrze 3 źle tu nie dotarte tam pofalowane widać gołym okiem, generalnie partanina .


Też się zgadzam.
Tynki spaprane , trwały dwa razy dłużej niż umówione. Teraz wychodzi że tynki są krzywo położone.
Po prostu tragedia
NIE POLECAM Bau-tech Odrzywół EWELINA GŁUSZCZ.

----------


## EWBUD

> Też się zgadzam.
> Tynki spaprane , trwały dwa razy dłużej niż umówione. Teraz wychodzi że tynki są krzywo położone.
> Po prostu tragedia
> NIE POLECAM Bau-tech Odrzywół EWELINA GŁUSZCZ.


Tak z czystej ciekawości: ile szanowna konkurencja liczyła sobie za te spaprane tynki?  :smile:

----------


## atsyrut

> Też się zgadzam.
> Tynki spaprane , trwały dwa razy dłużej niż umówione. Teraz wychodzi że tynki są krzywo położone.
> Po prostu tragedia
> NIE POLECAM Bau-tech Odrzywół EWELINA GŁUSZCZ.


Nie myślałeś o reklamowaniu? ja swoje zareklamowałem. czekam na decyzję firmy jak do tego podejdzie. Jestem w tej dobrej sytuacji ze mam umowę i fakturę....

----------


## Ttruskawka

Przestrzegam przed firmą robiącą meble kuchenne i łazienkowe na wymiar - *Meble MISE ekskluzywne łazienki i kuchnie*. Firma ma swoje salony w domotece i na bartyckiej. 
Główne atrybuty tejże firmy to: niekompetentna obsługa - zamiast obiecanego projektu szafek z wymiarami dostałam niewyraźny skan obrazka ze strony internetowej a na pytanie o dokładne wymiary szafki pod umywalkę w celu doprowadzenia podłączen w odpowiednim miejscu Pani odpowiedziała że ich nie zna, zawrotne tempo realizacji: na 2 szafki łazienkowe czekam już 12 tygodni i końca nie widać, konkurencyjne ceny: za szafki zapłaciłam jak za zboże a że był to pierwszy zakup do mieszkania to zdałam sobie z tego sprawę jak już było za późno, dobry kontakt z kientem - na maile z pytaniami o termin realizacji czy stan zamówienie zero odpowiedzi, pełen profesjonalizm: zamiast umowy spisane zamówienie z którego nie wynikają żadne szczegóły. Aż się boję co zastanę jak/jeśli meble w ogóle dojadą  :mad: 
Tak jak wspominałam był to mój pierwszy nieprzemyślany zakup i teraz ponoszę tego konsekwencje ale wszystkich którzy zastanawiają się nad skorzystaniem z usług firmy MISE przestrzegam!

----------


## LeoniaLeonia

Tomasz Sapko jak wyżej nie polecam z całego serca, chyba że chcecie mieć spartoloną robotę jak ja mam a zapłacic jak za dobrego wykonawcę 
Ostatnio doszły świeże usterki: 
- łazienka wykonana w całości gdzie zabudowa GK z płyt do uzytku pokojowego !! 
- już wiadomo od czego się robi się przebicie prądu na stelaż, zdjęcie :


patrzcie i uczcie się na cudzych błędach

----------


## Rom-Kon

Ostrzegałem że ta elektryka może zabić!!!

----------


## pan Żubr

LeoniaLeonia, ile placilas za ułożenie płytek?

----------


## LeoniaLeonia

Nie powiem Ci dokładnie bo płaciłam za wszystko razem jakby. Tzw pod klucz.  było całościowo do zrobienia. To błąd, dziś to wiem, każdy  porządny fachowiec powinien pomierzyć, rozpisać,,,,,,na dziś inaczej we współpracę nie wejdę. Jest wybór, nie mały.
Cena jaką zapłaciłam była pośrednia z oferowanych, ani najtańsza ani najdroższa  Pozdrawiam

----------


## kml86

Chciałbym wszystkich przestrzec przed firmą "Remont z Tomkiem" Tomasz Glinicki. Jedyne słowa jakie przychodzą mi do głowy na myśl o tym panu to matoł i partacz. Miał do wykonania zwykły sufit podwieszony - umawialiśmy się na wysokość 15 cm, ale po tym, jak chciałem wstawić pod niego szafę, okazało się, że sufit jest niżej niż i szafa się nie mieści!!! 4 godziny trwało jej składanie, a szafę trzeba było rozberać i odwieźć na warsztat do przeróbki. Prawie spaliłem się ze wstydu przed monterami, zwłaszcza, że wykonawcami szafy była rodzina mojej dziewczyny. Druga przykra sprawa to fakt, że narobił wgniotów na nowym parkiecie niezabezpieczoną drabiną. Na podłodze była oczywiście rozłożona gruba tektura, ale nie wsytarczyła, bo drabina była podbita czymś co pokaleczyło podłogę. O tym, że taśma led się odkleiła czy że blat w łazience został wykonany z szarej płyty g-k zamiast zielonej (wodoodpornej) nie wspomnę, bo na szczęście nie ułożył na tym badziewiu płytek. Tych wszystkich szkód można było uniknąć, ale zabrakło mi doświadczenia i umiejętności postępowania z wykonawcami. O tym, że przed rozpoczęciem prac wykończeniowych należy podpisać umowę powinni uczyć w szkołach, bo niestety mnie nikt tego nie nauczył. Najgorsze w tym wszystkim nie są jednak szkody, bo sufit mogę rozberać i zrobić jeszcze raz, podłogę kiedyś się wycyklinuje i będzie jak nowa (nawiasem mówiąc żelazko i mokry ręcznik działają cuda), ale widząc taką fuszerkę traci się wiarę w ludzi. Czuję się oszukany przez osobę, której zaufałem zlecając pracę i to mnie boli najbardziej. Mam nadzieję, że kiedyś przeczytają to dzieci pana Tomasza i dowiedzą się, że ich tatuś jest w moich oczach zwykłym ZEREM. Za darmo nie chcę go ponownie oglądać!

----------


## atsyrut

Witam.

*Tynki wewnętrzne*

Jeśli ktoś w Sochaczewie lub okolicy chciałby skorzystać z z firmy JANBUD  http://janbud.firmy.net/ tel. 666 27 27 27 z Sochaczewa to niech zastanowi się kilka razy.... i uważnie przeczyta mój post i poinformuje każdą osobę która szuka tynkarzy…. 

Robią tynki i ocieplenia elewacji... ceny mają konkurencyjne, kontakt jest błyskawiczny, umówienie się na budowie żeby omówić prace – tez bez problemu. Zachwalanie tynków, ze są gotowe pod malowanie - tynk najwyższej kategorii itd.  Generalnie zapowiadało się idealnie... 
Samo ogłoszenie wyglądało profesjonalnie i brzmiało: 

 Cytat:
_ „TYNKI TRADYCYJNE Cementowo-Wapienne Kwarcowe. Gotowe pod malowanie!!! Wszystkie składniki mieszane na budowie. DOCIEPLENIA BUDYNKÓW, atrakcyjne ceny, możliwość negocjacji. Faktury VAT. Tel.: 0 666 27 27 27 Zapraszamy! www.JanBud.info”_

rzeczywistość nie wygląda już tak różowo....


_takie pęknięcia występowały na kilku ścianach - zaczęły pojawiac się po wyschnieciu tynków i ciągle pojawiają się nowe...._


Potem miałem zobaczyć dwa trzy budynki po pracach firmy Janbud i zaczęły się schody. W końcu po kilku dniach udało się odwiedzić jedną budowę ( z pracami w trakcie) czyli niewiele było widać i nie można było poznać opinii inwestora po tynkach. To był moment, w którym powinienem podziękować i nie byłoby dalszej przygody. Niestety podjąłem ryzyko.


Z właścicielem Panem Sebastianem dokonałem pomiaru, ustaliliśmy cenę i spisaliśmy umowę 20 czerwca i od razu mieli wejść do pracy. W trzy tygodnie miało być po tynkach. – niestety umowa nie zawierała informacji o karach. Mój kolejny błąd.


Goniłem elektryka, facet uwijał się od 6:00 rano do 22:00 żeby wszystko zrobić. Ekipa tynkarzy już miała przygotowany cały materiał- ale ciągle opóźniali podając różnorodne wymówki..okazało się, że będą mieli kilka dni poślizgu, bo nie zdążą maszyny przywieźć, bo jakieś drobne poślizgi i inne prace... no coż bywa tak czasami. Wstyd mi było tylko przed elektrykiem, którego goniłem, bo niby blokował tynkarzy....  Cały materiał potrzebny do pracy kupiłem w hurtowni wskazanej przesz Pana Sebastiana w takiej ilości jaką podał. ( miałem nadzieję, że ilości były wyliczone a nie strzelone z kosmosu) jak się potem okazało – ilości były wymyślone. ( zostało mi połowę listew tynkarskich, i listew przyokiennych, które można wyliczyć co do metra przed rozpoczęciem prac) no ale co to interesuje firmę – przecież to koszt inwestora. 


_i kolejne pękniecia - prawdopodobnie źle dobrana mieszanka ( nierówne proporcje, piachu cementu, wapna)_ 


Klucze wykonawcy dostali w dniu podpisania umowy, i od tego terminu liczy się czas rozpoczęcia robót. po dwóch dniach pracy - pierwsza przygoda.   Zadzwonił  właściciel i mówi, że wyszła głupia sprawa bo ekipa zgubiła klucze, bali się powiedzieć o tym i dwa dni przestoju... potem z kilku pracowników zrobiło się ich dwóch z czego jeden tylko był po południu do wieczora.... reszta nie wiadomo gdzie... 
Dzwonię do szefa firmy i mówię jak jest – tydzień mija – płacę regularnie, wodę mają ,prąd też, materiał tyle ile chcieli też kupiłem a robota stoi...Zobowiązał się do 3 tygodni a czas leci. I znów informacje, że dadzą radę , że nadrobią, że za zamki w drzwiach  zapłacą itd. cierpliwie czekam na dalszy rozwój wydarzeń. 
Jeden z pracowników pytał ile te zamki będą kosztować, bo to on zgubił klucze jak powiedział prawdopodobnie na drugiej budowę. Czyli wyjaśniła się sprawa gdzie jest połowa ekipy - na drugiej budowie... 


_obróbka okien i drzwi - daleka od ideału....._

Chcą jak najlepiej bo mają robić elewację zewnętrzną jak się spiszą przy tynkach. Oczywiście słyszałem ze zrobili kilkanaście budynków ( ocieplenie ) tylko nie mogli żadnego pokazać – bo z właścicielem kontaktu nie ma, bo już ktoś mieszka, itd.... 
Dzwoni do mnie właściciel i mówi, że zabraknie wywrotki piachu i palety cementu –  dodam tylko, że spokojnie można przewidzieć, że za trzy dni skończy się piach czy cement – ale po przewidywać. Lepiej poinformować, że dziś się skończy i jutro nie będzie.... niech inwestor jak wróci z pracy o 19:00 szuka na szybko piachu i cementu. 


_wykończenia przy belkach i innych elementach też nie nadaje się pod malowanie...._

Powoli moje nerwy były na wyczerpaniu.... Wieczorem pojechałem na budowę wziąłem kartkę i długopis i pospisywałem co mnie boli. 

...fusy po kawie wylewa się na zewnątrz budynku a nie w róg pokoju, że pety można w puszkę pozbierać a nie rzucać gdzie popadnie, że powinien na początku prac wykonawca  oszacować, że do 650 metrów tynku potrzebuje tyle cementu i tyle piachu... i rozumiem, że można pomylić się o kilka worków ale nie o połowę, że nie mogę przez godzinę załatwić materiałów jak jestem w pracy... niech szef ekipy mówi mi o kończącym się materiale dwa dni wcześniej a nie, że skończyły się i nie ma jak pracować. Denerwują mnie poślizgi w czasie.... Ładnie zaczęli w kilka osób a teraz została jedna osoba... Rozumiem, że mają kilka budów jednocześnie i nie mam nic przeciwko – jeśli dobrze zarządza się ludźmi, i pracą w odniesieniu do harmonogramu... itd.... 


_generalnie wszystkie narożniki docierane były nie piaskiem kwarcowym ale cementem z wodą i piachem... stąd ciemniejsze zabrwienia i bardzo chropowata i twarda i nierówna  powierzchnia._

Potem były dwa dni spokoju, porządeczek na budowie zero petów i wszystko poukładane. – i znów się zaczęło z psuciem maszyny, chorobą pracownika itd. Któregoś dnia wziąłem urlop, bo miałem umówionego hydraulika i ekipę do wylewek posadzek. Powiedziałem ze za 3 tygodnie tynkarze skończą tynki i mijał trzeci tydzień prac. Hydraulik zdenerwował się bo trzymał termin dla mnie i poszedł na inną budowę – wylewkarze nic nie zrobią jak nie ma hydrauliki – i tak mi wszystko się posypało... a Pan Sebastian mógł od razu powiedzieć, że tynki potrwają sześć tygodni.... wszystko ułozyłbym pod terminy tynkarzy.
Podczas  urlopu  pojechałem na budowę o 9:00  zobaczyć postępy prac... a tam cisza... o 10:00 jeden z pracowników przyjechał i zobaczył mnie to się zdziwił dlaczego nikogo nie ma.... wsiadł na skuter przywiózł brakującego pracownika... ( Szef na urlopie był, więc nie bardzo było z kim o tym porozmawiać) dzwonił tylko o kolejną transzę za wykonanie pracy.... Do południa chłopaki pracowali – potem „operator” maszyny pojechał do domu i został Pan od docierania.... taka zorganizowana ekipa. I wszystko to było wtedy gdy byłem na budowie.... zero stresu. 
Po skończonych tynkach Szef firmy przyszedł do mnie i powiedział, że niechcący urwał drzwiczki od szafki z bezpiecznikami
Na zakończenie robót gdzie miałem zapłacić ostatnią transzę Pan Sebastian powiedział, że źle policzyliśmy metraż i wyszło cyt "coś ok 100 metrów więcej".

URL=http://www.fotosik.pl][/URL]
_tak wygląda powierzchnia "pod malowanie" _ 

Szkoda, że mam miękkie serce i liczyłem ponownie... fakt metrów było więcej, ale powinienem opierać się na tym co było na umowie wpisane.... tłumaczenia właściciela – „ciemno było jak mierzyliśmy” potraktowałem jako żarcik na rozluźnienie napiętej atmosfery. Pytałem dlaczego zatem położyli 100 metrów więcej tynku niż było w umowie.... przez 6 tygodni budynek przecież można było zmierzyć co do centymetra.... Teraz z perspektywy czasu wiem, że powinienem nie dopłacać ani złotówki i wezwać rzeczoznawcę do obioru prac tynkarskich.... 
Potem okazało się, że ocieplenia też nie zrobią – bo mają inne prace tynkarskie.
Całą zimę budynek ogrzewałem i tynki sobie schły.... po pełnym wyschnięciu – jak zapali się światło widać góry i doliny.... pod malowanie się nie nadają ( a miały być tak zrobione, że wystarczy pomalować i wszystko będzie równiutko)  glify krzywe, tynk bardzo popękany. Narożniki nie były dotarte, w kilku miejscach widać pęknięcia na suficie.  Wezwałem firmę do malowania i nie podjęli się pracy – powiedzieli, że potem nie odebrałbym ich pracy i tak przygotowane podłoże nie nadaje się pod malowanie tylko do gipsowania i dwurotnego położenia gładzi i docierania. W części domu tynki prawopodobnie do zerwania i położenia ponownie.  Wszystkie narożniki przy oknach trzeba zerwać i jeszcze raz obsadzić pilnując żeby glify były równe. Faktycznie jak specjalista pokazał mi newralgiczne miejsca – załamałem się i zgłosiłem reklamacje. Na maile pan Sebastian nie odpowiadał więc zadzwoniłem – przyjechał obejrzał i był zdziwiony. Zastanawiał się też, dlaczego dopiero po 8 miesiącach zgłaszam reklamację. Powiedziałem, że zaczęły wychodzić pęknięcia i nierówności to zgłaszam. Pan Sebastian zrobił kilka zdjęć ( ale tylko najbardziej popękanej ściany) zapytał się czego oczekuje  i miał się odezwać. Oczywiście cisza. Napisałem maila, smsa i cisza.... no cóż widać że ta firma szanuje Klienta jak oczekuje zapłaty. 

zaproponowałem kilka rozwiązań Panu Sebastianowi: 
a) pokazuje co jest do poprawy i poprawia
b) biorę firmę która poprawia a Pan Sebastian pokrywa koszty
c) było wykupione ubezpieczenie i polisa pokrywa koszty porawek
d) w przypadku braku kontaktu i zaproponowania rozpatrzenia reklamacji - kieruję sprawę do sądu. 

oględziny były w sobotę więc umówiliśmy się że do środy zadzwoni - brak kontaktu. 
mailowo przesunąłem termin do piątku - brak kontaktu

skoro tak to wygląda to sam podjałem decyzję za wykonawcę. 


_kolejny narożnik w zbliżeniu - jak widac wszystko wymaga nałożenia warstwy gipsu, dwóch warstw gładzi i docierania... na naszym rynku to około 15 zł metr plus materiał._ 

Łatwo policzyć - 15 * 650 metrów to prawie 10 tysiecy złotych plus materiał - to koszt który musze ponieść - bo tynki nie nadają się pod malowanie a niektóre ściany prawdopodobnie wymagają skucia i położenia od nowa... podobnie obróbka okien - glify krzywe i niestarannie wykończone. 

Wezwałem rzeczoznawcę, zrobił ekspertyzę i oczywiście wyszło, że tynki są wadliwie położone… 
Teraz zastanawiam się nad sprawą sądową… pewnie trochę to potrwa ale cóż. Inaczej branża budowlana będzie składała się z fachowców i „fachowców”   
Piszmy o takich przypadkach – bo w ten sposób możemy pozbyć się nieuczciwych wykonawców.
Teraz powinienem obudować kominek, malować, kłaść podłogi i osadzać drzwi, szykować łazienki – a blokują mnie tynki. 


_a tak wygląda utylizacja pozostałości po tynkach - oczywiście to wszystko zostaje na działce inwestora : wapno, cement, piach, inne śmieci... i na tym ma później coś wyrosnąć?_ 

Uczmy się na błędach innych... wyjdzie taniej i mniej nerwów.

CZEGO SIĘ NAUCZYŁEM? 

JEŚLI MAM WYDAC KILKANAŚCIE TYSIĘCY ZŁOTYCH NA JAKĄŚ PRACĘ – MUSZE ZBOACZYĆ KILKA PRAC WYKONANYCH PRZEZ FIRMĘ I POROZMAWIAĆ Z INWESTORAMI. 

ZAWIERAĆ SZCZEGÓŁOWE UMOWY Z KARAMI ZA NIETERMINOWOŚĆ, NIEDOKŁADNOŚĆ, A PRZDE WSZYSTKIM GWARANCJĘ PO WYKONANIU USŁUGI 

ZLECIĆ ODBIÓR RZECZOZNAWCY – KOSZT 200-300 ZŁ JEST NICZYM PRZY EWENTUALNYCH PÓŹNIEJSZYCH NAPRAWACH ZA KILKANAŚCIE TYSIĘCY

PŁATNOŚĆ W CAŁOŚCI PO ZAKOŃCZENIU PRAC

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> (...)


...dodatkowo mam jeszcze złą nowinę. Oby to były tylko pęknięcia skurczowe a nie odparzenia! Nie zawsze takie tynki można uratować gipsem! Czasem siatkami czy flizeliną nie da się tego uratować trzeba fragmenty skuć i podtynkować na nowo bo są "głuche" i będą pękać dalej. 

I jeszcze jedno: widziałem już w swoim życiu zawodowym pięknie zrobione tynki, zacierane kwarcem... niby pod malowanie. Ale najczęściej po pomalowaniu jednego pomieszczenia Inwestorzy zaczynali kręcić nosem że efekt nie ten... no sypialnie mogą takie zostać - trzeba będzie się przyzwyczaić (wiadomo - kasa!) ale salon, korytarz i częściowo klatka schodowa - trzeba szpachlować! Jeśli komuś się podoba tynk cem-wap po malowaniu to uważam że już musi się podobać - trzeba dorobić ideologię do istniejącego stanu... chociaż są też ludzie którzy potrafią przyznać się do błędu.

...nie wspomnę że każde uszkodzenie ściany to tragedia bo nie idzie tego porządnie zatrzeć! Zawsze ślady zostaną. I żadnych kinkietów które "malują" światłem na ścianie - słynne klepsydry... niech je jasna choler... wrrrr...

Tynk cem-wap tak! Jestem nawet 3x tak! Ale nie potrzeba go zacierać kwarcem tylko pilnować by wszystko było proste i równe. I na to gładź. Jeśli Szanowni Inwestorzy chcecie mieć chropowate powierzchnie ścian to na tą gładką ścianę nałożyć tynk lub farbę strukturalną! I wtedy efekt jest! Inaczej mercedesa na ścianach nie będzie! ...ale niestety mercedes kosztuje! inne rozwiązania to trabant z silnikiem vv polo czyli vv polo karoseriowany trabantem.

----------


## atsyrut

Rom-Kon wezwałem rzeczoznace i na szczęście odparzone nie są.... ale wygląda to fatalnie.... 

Wyluczył osiadanie budynku bo fundamenty specjalnie zalewałem rok wcześniej żeby osiadło i podobno są inne struktury pęlnięć przy osiadaniu budynku....

Rozmawiałem z ekipą od malowania ścian ( która nie podjęła się pracy na takich tynkach) i powiedzieli że farba nie wyacza błędów.... i mają rację.. jeśli dodatkowo podświetlimy to kinkietem - to strzal w kolano  :sad:  

no cóż - jestem umówiony z prawnikiem i walcze o swoje....

----------


## JanBud.net

Na podstawie art. 24 k.c. wzywam Pana do zaniechania naruszeń związanych z zamieszczaniem nierzetelnych i nieprawdziwych inforamcji na stronach internetowych: www.e-sochaczew.pl, www.forum.muratordom.pl . Jednocześnie wzywając Pana do usunięcia informacji na temat mojej firmy z wyżej wymienionych stron. Zamieszczanie tego rodzaju informacji narusza dobra osobiste prowadzonego przeze mnie przedsiębiorstwa i jest bezprawne. W razie niezastosowania się przez Pana do treści niniejszego wezwania, sprawa zostanie skierowana na drogę postępowania sądowego, co narazi Pana na poniesienie dodatkowych kosztów.


> ja już pisałem o firmie Janbud z Sochaczewa tel. 666 27 27 27 
> 
> Dołączam trochę zdjęć żeby odświeżyć wątek - i pokazać jak można spaprać tynki.... udanej lektury i jak najdalej od takich ludzi i takich firm...
> 
> Witam.
> 
> *Tynki wewnętrzne*
> 
> Jeśli ktoś w Sochaczewie lub okolicy chciałby skorzystać z z firmy JANBUD  http://janbud.firmy.net/ tel. 666 27 27 27 z Sochaczewa to niech zastanowi się kilka razy.... i uważnie przeczyta mój post i poinformuje każdą osobę która szuka tynkarzy…. 
> ...

----------


## atsyrut

Info do JanBud.net 

Szanowny Panie - rozumiem, że martwi Pana fakt że umieściłem ten dokładny opis w takim miejscu jak "czarna lista" proszę przejść do grupy Sochaczew i okolice ( http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php...124&do=discuss) 
tam dokładnie ma Pan wyjaśnione zasady i prawne mołżiwości korzystania z forum, oraz to że nie złamałem regulaminu. 

Jeśłi chce Pan się merytorycznie odnieść do mojego postu prosze bardzo... W tej grupie ( Czarna lista Warszawa i okolice)  są nie tylko niezadowoleni Inwestorzy ale także solidni wykonawcy, wybitni specjaliści w swoich dziedzinach - którzy powterdzą lub zaprzeczą temu co może Pan napisać w zakresie Pana pracy. 

Na prawde nie ma się czego bać to forum typowo branżowe Wybitni fachowcy sa tu cenieni za wiedzę, zaaggażowanie i pomoc innym użytkownikom. 
Można tutaj nawiązac kontakty z przyłszymi inwestorami, sporo się nauczyć i dowiedzieć...

Zakładam, że jest Pan specjalistą od tynków ( i nie pisze tego złośliwie) zapraszam więc do wytłumaczenia wszystkim skąd te pęknięcia i nierówności w tynkach? 

Mój post Pan zna -  zapraszam do merytorycznej dyskusji a nie straszenia sądem. Nie taka jest idea forum. 

Wszystko co napisąłem jest w  grzecznej i kulturalnej formie popartej zdjęciami Pana pracy. zarówno ja jak i forumowicze nie widzą w mojej wypowiedzi nic złego. 

Rozumiem że zależy Panu tylko na usunięciu wpisów? Zgłosił Pan moje posty i Administrator forum uznał je za zgodne z regulaminem. Administrator podał tez Panu podstawę prawną ( bo widze że jest Pan zwolennikiem pragrafów i Kodeksów) na podstawie której mogę umieszczać takowe wpisy. 

Łącze wyrazy szcunku

----------


## fighter1983

atsyrut JanBud.net: bedzie jatka jak z wylewka.com .... zalozcie sobie Panowie odrebny watek bo to juz z gory wiadomo w ktora strone pojdzie dyskusja i zalinkujcie z tego miejsca, bo na temat tych tynkow powstanie epopeja na kilkanascie stron jak i z wylewka.com

----------


## EWBUD

> ...dodatkowo mam jeszcze złą nowinę. Oby to były tylko pęknięcia skurczowe a nie odparzenia! Nie zawsze takie tynki można uratować gipsem! Czasem siatkami czy flizeliną nie da się tego uratować trzeba fragmenty skuć i podtynkować na nowo bo są "głuche" i będą pękać dalej. 
> 
> I jeszcze jedno: widziałem już w swoim życiu zawodowym pięknie zrobione tynki, zacierane kwarcem... niby pod malowanie. Ale najczęściej po pomalowaniu jednego pomieszczenia Inwestorzy zaczynali kręcić nosem że efekt nie ten... no sypialnie mogą takie zostać - trzeba będzie się przyzwyczaić (wiadomo - kasa!) ale salon, korytarz i częściowo klatka schodowa - trzeba szpachlować! Jeśli komuś się podoba tynk cem-wap po malowaniu to uważam że już musi się podobać - trzeba dorobić ideologię do istniejącego stanu... chociaż są też ludzie którzy potrafią przyznać się do błędu.
> 
> ...nie wspomnę że każde uszkodzenie ściany to tragedia bo nie idzie tego porządnie zatrzeć! Zawsze ślady zostaną. I żadnych kinkietów które "malują" światłem na ścianie - słynne klepsydry... niech je jasna choler... wrrrr...
> 
> Tynk cem-wap tak! Jestem nawet 3x tak! Ale nie potrzeba go zacierać kwarcem tylko pilnować by wszystko było proste i równe. I na to gładź. Jeśli Szanowni Inwestorzy chcecie mieć chropowate powierzchnie ścian to na tą gładką ścianę nałożyć tynk lub farbę strukturalną! I wtedy efekt jest! Inaczej mercedesa na ścianach nie będzie! ...ale niestety mercedes kosztuje! inne rozwiązania to trabant z silnikiem vv polo czyli vv polo karoseriowany trabantem.


Rom -kom, jak będę robił teraz w wawie, to zaproszę Cię na budowę - ocenisz, jak wyglądają moje tynki  :smile: 
Wydaje mi się, że pochwalisz.
Ale rozwiązanie z gładzią jest najlepsze - ściana IDEALNIE GŁADKA i łatwość naprawy.

----------


## fighter1983

ja z Rom-Kom -em mialem sie spotkac  :smile:  to moze razem?
Bo jakos to w zeszlym roku ucieklo...

----------


## pskosz

Witajcie 
Potwierdzam to co czytałem pare stron wsecz na temat firmy BAU - TECH.
Nieterminowi, przyjechali 2 tygodnie po terminie i robili 2 tygodnie dłużej niż to było w umowie,  brak kontaktu, nieodbieranie telefonów.
Jakość ścian też nie zadawalająca. Nie POLECAM . 
I zgodnie z sugestią jednego z kolegow podaje pełne namiary.

BAU-TECH 
ul. Tomaszewska 61 
ODRZYWÓŁ 
nip 601-001-00-03
regon 143232679
EWELINA GŁUSZCZ ostatnio zmieniła nazwisko ale reszta się zgadza
""EWELINA SPOCZYŃSKA"""
jeszcze dodaje telefony    505869411
                                              507472782
                                              536803803

P.S Sprzątałem wczoraj działkę i po tynkarzach uzbierałem  jeszcze pełen worek butelek po wódce.
A przed tynkarzami sprzątałem i było czysto.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> ja z Rom-Kom -em mialem sie spotkac  to moze razem?
> Bo jakos to w zeszlym roku ucieklo...


Nie widzę problemu!

----------


## hiro77

Odradzam stanowczo

Kowalstwo

Edward Powichrowski 509 562 229

Adres firmy Siedlce, ul. Zambrowska 38

http://epowichr.webd.pl/kontakt.html


Człowiek niesłowny, zwodził mnie prawie rok od momentu zamówienia barierki na balkon. Po kilkudziesięciu telefonach z mojej strony i obietnicach, że wykona pracę, w końcu po prawie roku stwierdził, ze nie wykona zamówienia i rzucił słuchawką. Wcześniej oczywiście obiecywał, że zrobi za miesiąc, za dwa, do końca roku, po świętach itd….
Gdyby od razu powiedział, że nie wykona to od kilku miesięcy miałabym barierkę, a tak wstrzymane dalsze prace na balkonie i elewacji (wszyscy czekali na barierkę z dokończeniem prac).

----------


## atsyrut

Skoro tak postępuje sie z Klientem ( zwodzenie) to czarna lista wita.... 
z drugiej strony - czekałeś rok na barierkę???? dałbym sobie spokój po drugiej zmianie terminu....

----------


## atsyrut

> Nie widzę problemu!


pomożesz naszemu forumowiczowi ?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php...message1139307

dzięki  :smile:

----------


## hiro77

> Skoro tak postępuje sie z Klientem ( zwodzenie) to czarna lista wita.... 
> z drugiej strony - czekałeś rok na barierkę???? dałbym sobie spokój po drugiej zmianie terminu....


Najpierw nie spieszyło mi się, potem miała być w grudniu, potem przyszła zima i czekamy do wiosny , potem że na Wielkanoc na pewno będzie a teraz mówi, że nie zrobi i rzuca słuchawką. Na Romkona też czekałem dłuuuuugo już nawet nie będę mówił ile, ale warto było !

Niestety mam jeszcze jednego kandydata do czarnej listy ale może się jeszcze zrehabilituje  :big grin:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Najpierw nie spieszyło mi się, potem miała być w grudniu, potem przyszła zima i czekamy do wiosny , potem że na Wielkanoc na pewno będzie a teraz mówi, że nie zrobi i rzuca słuchawką. Na Romkona też czekałem dłuuuuugo już nawet nie będę mówił ile, ale warto było !
> 
> Niestety mam jeszcze jednego kandydata do czarnej listy ale może się jeszcze zrehabilituje


Witam Pana Inwestora i dziękuję za białe słowa na czarnej liście  :big grin:  ...tyle fotek jeszcze na żadnej robocie nie zrobiłem co u Państwa. Miło się wspomina!
Pozdrawiam serdecznie!

...a tym kandydatem to czasem nie jest Jacek?  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> pomożesz naszemu forumowiczowi ?
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php...message1139307
> 
> dzięki


Tu w tym dziale?
...a co tam pomagać? Wejść, pewnie większą część zerwać i od nowa robić.

----------


## atsyrut

na czarnej liście Warszawy i okolic - ciąg dalszy walki z tynkami i ich wykonawcami... ku przestrodze. 

Wykonawca tynków odezwał się do mnie pisemnie ( po mojej pisemnej interwencji żądania usunięcia wad pod groźbą wystąpienia o zwrot kosztów)... z prawie dwustronicowego pisma wynika (moim zdaniem), że:
•	przedsiębiorstwo może  poprawić tynki ale nie w terminie wskazanym przeze mnie ( bo podobno ma dużo zleceń) 
•	i przede wszystkim nie w zakresie jakie wskazał rzeczoznawca.... tylko w takim jakie strony ustalą.... 

hmmm  moja strona już dawno ustaliła zakres naprawy a - do tego jest opinia rzeczoznawcy i kierownika budowy... nie wiem co tu jeszcze potrzeba ustalać? tynki są do poprawy - ot i cała filozofia... pierwsze zgłoszenie reklamacyjne wysłane mailem 9 marca ( to już dwa miesiące minęły) potem oględziny i reklamacja pisemna - niestety brak rozpoczęcia jakichkolwiek prac naprawczych... dwa miesiące – to sporo czasu na poprawienie błędów budowlanych 
Nie wiem jak Waszym zdaniem ale moim to Wykonawca trochę za dużo stawia warunków na jakich ewentualnie może podjąć się (częściowej) naprawy. 

*Dowiedziałem się kilku ciekawych i zupełnie nowych dla mnie rzeczy z tego pisma...*

*-  że podobno byłem poinformowany , iż położenie domu na pochyłej działce ( zboczu) mogło mieć wpływ na popękane tynki* 

_Cytat pisma: „Usytuowanie budynku na zboczu może powodować osiadanie co w konsekwencji może mieć wpływ na pęknięcia tynków”_

 ( oczywiście nigdy wcześniej o takim fakcie nie słyszałem od wykonawcy i pierwszy raz dowiaduję o tym z pisma ) Natomiast  teoria budowania domów na zboczu i ryzykiem pękania tynków –bardzo ciekawa. Zastanawiające jest tylko czy jest to poparte jakimiś badaniami naukowymi? Bo w żadnej normie budowlanej takowego zapisu nie znalazłem. No chyba, że jest jakaś norma, o której nie słyszałem, że na przykład na działce o kącie nachylenia 5 stopni – może pęknąć 15 % tynków itd.   Musze zapytać się murza jak poradził sobie z postawieniem budynku w pionie, 

*- że byłem poinformowany, iż dom powinien przezimować przed tynkowaniem*

_Cytat pisma: „Przed przyjęciem zlecenia informowałem Pana, że budynek po wymurowaniu musi przezimować aby się ustabilizował”_

( o rzekomym informowaniu mnie, dowiedziałem się z pisma - bo o niczym takim wcześniej od wykonawcy nie słyszałem - nie ma też stosownego zapisu w umowie ani innym dokumencie informującym inwestora o ryzykach prac tynkarskich związanych z położeniem domu, czasem wybudowania, kątem nachylenia działki itd) dodam tylko, że fundamenty były wylane rok wcześniej tak - żeby przezimowały i ustabilizowały się.

_- że rzekomo najpierw opisałem całą sytuację na forach a potem próbowałem się skontaktować_ 

*Cytat pisma:  „Nadmieniam ponadto,  że  spożył Pan wiele energii na opisywanie „ moich niedociągnięć” na forach internetowych aby w ostateczności podjąć decyzję skomunikowania się ”*

(od zgłoszenia pierwszej reklamacji 09/03/2013r.  do pierwszego wpisu na forum 08/04/2013r.  - trochę czasu minęło - więc kolejność jest odwrotna niż pisze Pan Wykonawca.) Czyżby był jakiś problem z chronologią dat? To chyba zrozumiałe, że najpierw jest 9 marzec a później 8 kwiecień a nie odwrotnie. 

*- że byłem poinformowany o tym, iż otwierane okna mogły mieć wpływ na szybkie schnięcie i pękanie tynków*
_
Cytat pisma: „Jeżeli były otwierane okna powodowało to szybszą cyrkulację powietrza co z kolei powodowało zbyt intensywne wysychanie, co mogło skutkować pęknięciami w późniejszym czasie”_

(bardzo możliwe –ale  akurat okna to ja zamykałem wieczorami jak jeździłem na budowę i gasiłem światła po ekipie - o czym wykonawcę mailowo informowałem w dniu 02 sierpnia 2012) Więc sprawę wietrzenia budynku wykonawca z ekipą tynkarską powinien wyjaśnić a nie ze mną. Wydawałoby się, że doświadczona ekipa powinna wiedzieć, że nie wolno nadmiernie wprowadzać dodatkowej cyrkulacji powietrza podczas prac a tym bardziej zostawiać otwartych okien na noc. 

*Szanowni Forumowicze…i teraz jak dla mnie hit… ale ocena należy do Was*

 	Co bardzo mnie zaciekawiło  jedno ze zdjęć zrobionych i dołączonych do oficjalnego pisma przez samego Wykonawcę prezentuję już skończone i jeszcze mokre tynki przy otwartej bramie garażowej. (proszę zwrócić uwagę na jakość obróbki pod parapet) Rozumiem,  że otwarte okna powodują szybszą cyrkulację powietrza…. Jak to ma się otwartych bram garażowych? Nie wiem jakie było kryterium wyboru przesłanych zdjęć -  ale dziękuję – udało się zatem wyjaśnić kto „dbał” o nadmierne wysychanie tynków i w sierpniu robił zdjęcia przy otwartych na całą szerokość bramach garażowych, przy okazji prezentując wynik swojej pracy. Dodam, że zdjęcia były robione przez Wykonawcę bez mojej wiedz i zgody. 
       Rozumiem, że wykonawca wykonał potajemnie tylko najlepsze zdjęcia swojej pracy i chciał   pochwalić się jakością tynków i niechcący uchwycił otwartą bramę… no cóż tak bywa… Ale skoro tak wygląda „pokazowa ściana” i obróbka okna – to proszę sobie wyobrazić jak wyglądają inne ściany. 

       Bardzo dziwi fakt, że pisze Pan Wykonawca w piśmie cytuję: _„ Nie jest mi znane czy po wyjściu z obiektu zgodnie z moimi zaleceniami pomieszczenia były zamknięte celem swobodnego wysychania tynku”_ a załącza do tego pisma zdjęcie pokazujące, że jednak pomieszczenia były wietrzone. I to jak widać bardzo intensywnie – bo największymi otworami jakimi to było możliwe. Staram się zrozumieć teorię Wykonawcy – można wietrzyć przez bramy garażowe w dzień w największe upały, ale na noc trzeba zamykać okna, żeby nadmiernie nie wietrzyć pomieszczeń? 

      Potrafi ktoś z Szanownych Forumowiczów to wyjaśnić?   Dlaczego Wykonawca zamiast natychmiast zainterweniować i zamknąć bramę po swoich pracownikach robi sobie nielegalne zdjęcia mojego domu? 


.
Zdjęcie Wykonawcy tynków ( wykonane bez wiedzy i zgody inwestora) nazwane „Dokumentacją Fotograficzną”

*-dowiedziałem się z pisma, że tynki odbierałem w obecności członka rodziny który rzekomo był zawodowym tynkarzem*

_Cytat pisma: „ Po zakończeniu prac odbioru dokonywał Pan osobiście, w asyście członka rodziny, który rzekomo wykonywał prace tynkarskie”_

( mój 80-letni dziadek też się zdziwił - bo to on był ze mną na budowie gdy obierałem prace )  i w odbiorze tynków nie uczestniczył. Cóż za czasy nastały… Według wypowiedzi wykonawcy – wnuczek musiał odbierać prace w ASYŚCIE Dziadka  :big grin:  brzmi ciekawie. Zapomniał Pan Wykonawca napisać w tym piśmie, że po wykonanej pracy nagle okazało się, że położonych zostało nie 665 metrów jak było w umowie tylko więcej – i nikt nie wie dlaczego. Ciekawa sprawa…. Inną rzeczą jest też to, że przy odbiorze sporą część czasu spędził Pan na prywatnych rozmowach telefonicznych a nie na przejściu ze mną całego budynku. Potwierdzić to może członek mojej rodziny, który „asystował” mi w tym dniu. Moim zdaniem nie tak powinna wyglądać poszanowanie Klienta, który terminowo regulował wszystkie zobowiązania. 

*- z pisma dowiedziałem się też, że dokumentacja fotograficzna wykonawcy różni się od mojej* 

_Cytat pisma: „Posiadam dokumentację fotograficzną, wykonana bezpośrednio po zakończeniu prac tynkarskich i różni się ona znacząco od przedstawionych przez Pana fotografii tynków….. W załączeniu dokumentacja fotograficzna wykonana bezpośrednio po zakończeniu prac w Pana budynku”_ 

      Nic dziwnego że zdjęcia różnią się. Wykonawca zrobił zdjęcia mojego domu (bez mojej wiedzy i zgody)zaraz po pracy i dodatkowo wybiórczych elementów,   rzeczoznawca  natomiast dokonał pełnej oceny prac i dokumentacji fotograficznej  po 6 miesiącach jak tynki zaczęły pękać) co potwierdza kierownik budowy wpisem w dzienniku budowy.
To tak jakby zrobić zdjęcie tego samego samochodu przed wypadkiem i po wypadku –bardzo  dziwiąc się przy tym, że obiekt sfotografowany  różni się od siebie za jednym i drugim zdjęciu

    Bardzo dziwi mnie też nazwanie przez Wykonawcę nielegalnych zdjęć „Dokumentacją Fotograficzną” i wysłaniem ich do Inwestora…. Jakby tego było mało – tzw „Dokumentacja Fotograficzna” zaprzecza treści pisma i moim zdaniem obciąża Wykonawcę.  
No cóż - nie wiem co Wykonawca chciał osiągnąć – ale ja ze swojej strony bardzo dziękuję za pomoc w wyjaśnieniu sprawy związanej z wprowadzeniem nadmiernej cyrkulacji powietrze w procesie powolnego i swobodnego schnięcia tynków, oraz pokazania jak wygląda obróbka okna.   


*Życzę wszystkim inwestorom uważnego dobierania firm -  brać tylko takie które mają dobre referencje innych  inwestorów. 
żeby później nie było jak u mnie , że pół roku po tynkowaniu ktoś dowie się,  że został poinformowany o tym, ze jego dom stoi na zboczu i nie zimował a do tego tynki były w nieodpowiednich warunkach pogodowych robione i sami prosiliście wykonawcę żeby nie przerywał pracy.*

----------


## Wekto

Turysta, zapewne masz racje w kwestii pekania tynkow. Swojego stanowiska bron chocby w sadzie. Tylko skup sie na istotnych i najwazniejszych argumentach. To, ze wykonawca robil zdjecia to raczej normalna sprawa. On tez stara sie zabezpieczyc i potrafie to zrozumiec. Ja jestem inwestorem ale moge sobie wyobrazic, ze sa inwestorzy, ktorzy chca wykorzystac wykonawcow. Ty robisz zdjecia, oni robia zdjecia. Sa rzeczoznawcy a wszystko ocenia niezawisly z definicji sad.

----------


## atsyrut

tylko wykonawca powinien przynajmniej zapytać o możliwość zrobienia zdjęć. nie mówiąc o tych wszystkich dziwnych rzeczach o których słyszę pierwszy raz a rzekomo informował mnie. 

w tej chwili jeśli wykonawca nie podejmie całościowych prac naprawczych - prawdopodobnie zostanie sąd. Już dwa miesiace minęły od zgłoszenia reklamacji.... nie mogę czekać w nieskończoność.

----------


## gocha138

Ja nie polecam, a wręcz przestrzegam przed firmą remontową Roberta Gawlińskiego Usługi Robert Gawiński ul. Czerniakowska 95-97/45 00-718 Warszawa e-mail: [email protected] http://www.firmaremontowawarszawa.com.pl/
Po pierwsze nie otrzymałam umowy, rachunków i faktury! Wziął 80% zaliczki już 3 dnia pracy! Nie rozliczył się z materiałów! Przerwał remont, bo wziął inną robotę więcej płatną! zrobił roboty których nie uzgodnił ze mną, nie było aneksu, a ceny wziął z sufitu. Wziął pieniądze prawie 2 razy tyle co we wstępnym kosztorysie przed zakończeniem pracy. Remont nie dokończony i wykonany niechlujnie. Niedomalowane ściany krzywe obróbki ścian i wnęk,ściany nie przygotowane do malowania,- nie uzupełnione ubytki / gipsowanie /. nie podłączona kuchenka...itd itd.Na początku stwarza pozory uczciwego fachowca, ale z każdym dniem wychodzi z niego oszust. NIE POLECAM!!!!

----------


## Rom-Kon

> tylko wykonawca powinien przynajmniej zapytać o możliwość zrobienia zdjęć. (...).


...dziwny Inwestor. Zawsze spotykam się ze zdaniem że mam robić fotki - dużo zdjęć, dokumentować prace zakryte (czy aby przed płytą folia jest sklejona itp), przebiegi profili wzmacniających pod lampy, przebiegi kabli- z miarą oczywiście itp. Na jednej budowie zrobiłem przeszło 700 zdjęć! Oczywiście dokumentację przekazałem Inwestorowi. A najlepsze jest to że Inwestor bywał tak "często" na budowie że swoje poddasze oglądał częściej tu, na forum niż w realu. ...nie miał pretensji że robię fotki i zamieszczam na forum. Zresztą to była chyba najbardziej udokumentowana moja budowa - do dziś zamieszczam z niej fotki. Oczywiście całkowicie anonimowo by nie zidentyfikować mojego Inwestora - ani z nicku, ani z miejsca. Te dane są chronione przeze mnie.
A ja uważam że każda szanująca się firma powinna mieć na stanie fotopstryczek (wystarczy jakaś tanizna) by dokumentować wszystkie prace zakryte. Ja mam dowód że zrobiłem pracę zleconą a Inwestor ma dowód że zapłacił za rzeczywiście wykonaną pracę - im mniej niedomówień tym lepsza współpraca

...firma nie ma aparatu? Inwestorzy kupcie budowlany aparat (małpkę czyli idiot-camerę za 100zł z Allegro) i każcie (nakażcie!) robić tyle fotek ile się tylko da - później będzie mniej łez po obu stronach.

----------


## zenek200

Ostrzegam wszystkich przed firmą budowlaną i kominkową "GALERIA OGNIA" z Gdyni, ul. Gryfa Pomorskiego 42c prowadzona przez Zbigniewa Readera. Firma niefachowa, pijąca do nieprzytomności i do tego po bytności panów zginęły różne cenne rzeczy. Dostali się nawet do pomieszczeń zamkniętych. OSTRZEGAM!!!!!

----------


## atsyrut

> ...dziwny Inwestor. Zawsze spotykam się ze zdaniem że mam robić fotki - dużo zdjęć, dokumentować prace zakryte (czy aby przed płytą folia jest sklejona itp), przebiegi profili wzmacniających pod lampy, przebiegi kabli- z miarą oczywiście itp. Na jednej budowie zrobiłem przeszło 700 zdjęć! Oczywiście dokumentację przekazałem Inwestorowi. A najlepsze jest to że Inwestor bywał tak "często" na budowie że swoje poddasze oglądał częściej tu, na forum niż w realu. ...nie miał pretensji że robię fotki i zamieszczam na forum. Zresztą to była chyba najbardziej udokumentowana moja budowa - do dziś zamieszczam z niej fotki. Oczywiście całkowicie anonimowo by nie zidentyfikować mojego Inwestora - ani z nicku, ani z miejsca. Te dane są chronione przeze mnie.
> A ja uważam że każda szanująca się firma powinna mieć na stanie fotopstryczek (wystarczy jakaś tanizna) by dokumentować wszystkie prace zakryte. Ja mam dowód że zrobiłem pracę zleconą a Inwestor ma dowód że zapłacił za rzeczywiście wykonaną pracę - im mniej niedomówień tym lepsza współpraca
> 
> ...firma nie ma aparatu? Inwestorzy kupcie budowlany aparat (małpkę czyli idiot-camerę za 100zł z Allegro) i każcie (nakażcie!) robić tyle fotek ile się tylko da - później będzie mniej łez po obu stronach.


Rom-Kon 

nie miałbym nic przeciwko robieniu zdjęć - tylko powinienem być o tym przynajmniej poinformowany.  Wykonawca dodatkowo twierdzi że okna powinny być pozamykane a sam robi zdjęcia przy otwartej bramie garażowej - niszcząc tynk... 

Wielki ukłon w kierunku profesjonalnych firm robiących dokumentację fotograficzną od momentu rozpoczęcia prac aż do zakończenia ( każdy etap)  - dokumentującą poprawność wykonania ich pracy. 

Ale robienie zdjęć po pracy niewiele może pokazać z prawidłowego ich przebiegu od początku do końca. Tym bardziej że wykonawca wie że tynki zaczęły pękać po ich wyschnięciu  -  sam był to oglądać. Natomiast wysyłane mi są zdjęcia zaraz po zakończonej pracy jeszcze mokrych tynków - twierdząc ze jego zdjęcia po pracy zakończonej pracy i moje po 6 miesiącach różnią się od siebie.... 

Moim zdaniem to już jest lekceważenie klienta na całej linii.... dlatego postanowiłem opisać swoje przygody na czarnej liście z tą firmą.

Z resztą robienie zdjęć to zerowy problem przy tym jak zrobili tynki, i jak podchodzą do sprawy usunięcia szkody, która blokuje mi dalszy etap budowy domu...

----------


## Dambus

Witam,

nn wpis zamieściłem już na grupie budujących Otwock ale znalazłem ten temat więc zamieszczam także.
rzadko pisze coś na forum , głównie czytam ale nie myślałem że będę musiał pisać taki mail no ale trudno.
Chciałbym zwrócić uwage na firmę od więźby/dachu:
 DACHTOM Usługi blacharsko- dekarskie Tomasz Zając

Operują w W-wie i okolicach (wschodnia częśc głównie)

Niestety nie mam z nimi dobrych doświadczeń, najpierw robili więźbę i dach w zeszłym roku przez ponad 2,5 miesiąca, z wielkimi bólami skończyli (robili na raty, zrobili trochę , znikali, potem się pojawiali po 1-2 tygodnia i znowu coś zrobili). Potem po zimie pojawił się mega przeciek na kominie, cały komin jest mokry. Od marca mi ten komin naprawia (termin wielokrotnie przesuwany), oczywiście na tą chwilę bez odzewu ze strony wykonawcy. Z tego co wywnioskowałem to firma nabrała dużo zleceń i po prostu nie wyrabia.
Ekipę miałem z polecenia od znajomego u którego dach wykonali bez problemu. Jak widać nie zawsze  to skutkuje.
Generalnie staram się nie wyciągać pochopnych wniosków i bez potrzeby nie pisać negatywnych opinii ale w tym przypadku jakoś tak nie widzę ku temu przeciwskazań.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

A ja przestrzegam przed zakupem cegieł od cegielni Sosnowski.
Obecnie na allegro pod nick cegiełki są te cegły sprzedawane. 
Nie chciałbym aby ktoś musiał przechodzić tego co ja łącznie ze sprawą sądową, oraz komornikiem. 

http://allegro.pl/cegla-pelna-kl15-0-55zl-promocja-i3237272994.html

Dla przypomnienia:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5380292

----------


## G*anbu

Witam forumowiczów

Jak tak czytam te posty to naprawdę się zastanawiam, z całym szacunkiem dla was, czy niektórzy to naprawdę dobrze się czują. Jeżeli ktoś pisze, że przepłacił dwa razy tyle co uzgodnił (gocha183), ktoś inny, że zapłacił za źle wykonaną robotę to naprawdę mam pewne obawy co do zdrowia naszych forumowiczów. 
W mojej działalności jest sprawa prosta: kosztorys - 20 % wartości materiału tytułem zaliczki do umowy - płatność za materiał po dostawie na teren inwestora - płatność za usługę po zakończeniu i odebraniu prac przez inspektora. Naprawdę nie wyobrażam sobie innego sposobu funkcjonowania firmy niż taki. Naprawdę nie wiem gdzie znajdujecie tych wykonawców i naprawdę niektórym szczerze współczuję.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...) płatność za usługę po zakończeniu i odebraniu prac przez inspektora. Naprawdę nie wyobrażam sobie innego sposobu funkcjonowania firmy niż taki. (...)


Rozumiem że jak stawiasz dom od podstaw  czyli od fundamentów a kończysz na malowaniu to pieniądze za robociznę bierzesz dopiero po malowaniu? Widzę że masz niespożyte zasoby zaufania do klientów-inwestorów.  Ja już "uciekłem" (3x)  z roboty bo mój inwestor miał zator płatniczy i wolałem być w plecy 1000zł a nie jedno zero więcej. Nie wiem czy wiesz ale w niektórych deweloperkach "techniczny" ma premię płaconą od "uper***" wykonawcy. No chyba że wykonawca przebije premię. Za chwilę tu na listę wpiszę jedną firmę - już przeszło 2 miesiące u nich leży faktura na naprawdę marny grosz. Oczywiście deweloper.

edit. uciekłem 2x a jeden już prawie... prawie... ale w hurtownie dowiedziałem się że przede mną było już z pięć ekip i każdej coś inwestor "urwał" Wszyscy byli partaczami czy po prostu to miała być "tania" budowa?

----------


## G*anbu

> Rozumiem że jak stawiasz dom od podstaw  czyli od fundamentów a kończysz na malowaniu to pieniądze za robociznę bierzesz dopiero po malowaniu? Widzę że masz niespożyte zasoby zaufania do klientów-inwestorów.  Ja już "uciekłem" (3x)  z roboty bo mój inwestor miał zator płatniczy i wolałem być w plecy 1000zł a nie jedno zero więcej. Nie wiem czy wiesz ale w niektórych deweloperkach "techniczny" ma premię płaconą od "uper***" wykonawcy. No chyba że wykonawca przebije premię. Za chwilę tu na listę wpiszę jedną firmę - już przeszło 2 miesiące u nich leży faktura na naprawdę marny grosz. Oczywiście deweloper.
> 
> edit. uciekłem 2x a jeden już prawie... prawie... ale w hurtownie dowiedziałem się że przede mną było już z pięć ekip i każdej coś inwestor "urwał" Wszyscy byli partaczami czy po prostu to miała być "tania" budowa?


Ja akurat zajmuję się dachami i nie mam aż tak rozległego zakresu prac. W przypadku kiedy stawia się cały budynek jest oczywistym, że określa się płatność po wykonaniu danego etapu. W moim przypadku kiedy budowa jest duża też oczywiście stosuję etapowość robót. Jednak dach najczęściej wykonuję przez około 5-6 dni więc nie muszę robić etapów. W Twoim przypadku to zrozumiałe. A co do inwestorów to oczywiście że zdarzają się tacy, którzy nie chcą płacić i kombinują jak koń pod górkę. Dwa lata temu miałem klienta z Warszawy z którym podpisałem umowę na dach na określoną kwotą. W umowie było wyszczególnione co ona obejmuje i jakie materiały przewiduje. W trakcie wykonywania prac inwestor zamówił dodatkowo materiału na ponad 7000 zł (podpisał WZ) i później się dziwił że wyszło go drożej. To tak jakbyś wziął 100 zł do sklepu, napakował do koszyka towaru za 200 i powiedział przy kasie, że kupujesz to wszystko ale płacisz tylko 100 zł. Żenada.

----------


## zbywoj

Witam Państwa
Ja jak wielu na tym forum i nie tylko chciałbym ostrzec przed firmą *BAU-TECH* z miejscowości ODRZYWÓŁ której właścicielką jest Pani Ewelina Głuszcz (Spoczyńska). Firmę zamówiliśmy do tynków maszynowych gipsowych. Podpisaliśmy umowę w której były ramy czasowe wynagrodzenie oraz kwota zaliczki której nie chcą oddać.
Firma ta nigdy do nas nie dojechała (może i lepiej bo wyczytałem na forach że to niezłe papraki). Z dnia na dzień mieli zawsze wymówkę.  Nie odpowiadają na żadne telefony. Jak mają coś do powiedzenia to piszą smsy. W pewnym momencie zablokowali mój numer telefonu z którego nie mogę się do nich dodzwonić. Jednym słowem mają wszystko gdzieś, nawet własną umowę.
W tej chwili sprawą zajmuje się Policja!!!

Opinie można znaleźć w poniższych adresach:
http://swietnafirma.pl/nFirma.aspx?i...zynska-bautech
http://www.ofachowcach.pl/Opinie.asp...a=DodanoOpinie

----------


## rgawiński

> Ja nie polecam, a wręcz przestrzegam przed firmą remontową Roberta Gawlińskiego Usługi Robert Gawiński ul. Czerniakowska 95-97/45 00-718 Warszawa e-mail: [email protected] http://www.firmaremontowawarszawa.com.pl/
> Po pierwsze nie otrzymałam umowy, rachunków i faktury! Wziął 80% zaliczki już 3 dnia pracy! Nie rozliczył się z materiałów! Przerwał remont, bo wziął inną robotę więcej płatną! zrobił roboty których nie uzgodnił ze mną, nie było aneksu, a ceny wziął z sufitu. Wziął pieniądze prawie 2 razy tyle co we wstępnym kosztorysie przed zakończeniem pracy. Remont nie dokończony i wykonany niechlujnie. Niedomalowane ściany krzywe obróbki ścian i wnęk,ściany nie przygotowane do malowania,- nie uzupełnione ubytki / gipsowanie /. nie podłączona kuchenka...itd itd.Na początku stwarza pozory uczciwego fachowca, ale z każdym dniem wychodzi z niego oszust. NIE POLECAM!!!!


jak bym robił całe mieszkanie za 1470 zł to był bym fajny a że trzeba było dopłaćic 820 zł i już problem że sie nie dałem wydymać.

----------


## Freno

Witam Wszystkich

Niestety jak na każdej budowie przytrafiają się "uczciwi inaczej". 
Jednym z nich jest Dariusz Szakiel (tel. 661255534, e-mail [email protected])- człowiek pracuje przy tzw. wykończeniówce (glazura, terakota, zabudowy g-k). Jest to człowiek, który sezonowo pracuje w Warszawie i okolicach, a pochodzi z Żagania i z tego co wiem bierze zlecania w tej  okolicy (Żagań, Zielona Góra).
Człowiek ten nie wywiązuje się z zobowiązań finansowych, trudno się również z nim umówić na konkretne stawki za wykonane prace. U mnie nie dokończył malowania ścian (ponad 500m2), gdyż po wstępnym malowaniu i "przerwie technologicznej" na wstawienie drzwi wewnętrznych (które de facto przedłużyło się do 3 miesięcy z winy partactwa firmy Pol-Skone, a po części ich dystrybutora firmy Windoor z Warszawy) już więcej się nie pojawił. 

Początkowo odbierał telefony zwodząc mnie, że aktualnie ma inną pracę, a po skończeniu jej wróci dokończyć to na co otrzymał zaliczkę. Później tłumaczył się, że pojechał do Żagania, bo tam ma pracę i nie opłaca mu się jechać do Warszawy na malowanie i doklejenie kilku płytek glazury. Nawet zaproponował, że jego kolega pracujący w Warszawie dokończy jego prace i potem się z nim rozliczy (kolega ten przyjechał, zrobił wycenę, ale nie chciał słyszeć o rozliczeniach z Panem Darkiem Szakielem, tylko chciał gotówkę do ręki). Koniec końcem sam musiałem pomalować wszystkie ściany i dokleić glazurę.

Jak się można domyślić Pan Dariusz już nie odbiera telefonu bądź odrzuca je.

Muszę stwierdzić, że początkowo człowiek ten sprawia wrażenie uczciwego (wszystko konsultował, nie chciał zaliczek itp), czym uśpił moją czujność. W miarę postępu prac już wymagał zaliczek i z trudem wyrabiał się czasowo. Niestety prace były już dość zaawansowane i nie chciałem zmieniać wykonawcy, bo trudno znaleźć kogoś do dokończenia pracy. Przestrzegam wszystkich przed pozorną uczciwością  tego "majstra".

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam Wszystkich(...)
> 
> U mnie nie dokończył malowania ścian (ponad 500m2), gdyż po wstępnym malowaniu i "przerwie technologicznej" na wstawienie drzwi wewnętrznych (*które de facto przedłużyło się do 3 miesięcy z winy partactwa firmy Pol-Skone, a po części ich dystrybutora firmy Windoor z Warszawy*) już więcej się nie pojawił. 
> 
> (...)


Nie wiem jak wyglądały wasze sprawy finansowe. Czy wykonawca nadebrał zaliczki? Po trzech miesiącach to się nie dziwię że już nie chciał lub nawet nie mógł tak daleko jechać na dokończenie. Dobrze że był jeszcze w Polsce a nie w UK. Dla mnie sprawa mało jasna...  wykonawca mógłby napisać tu: wpisuję na czarną listę bo rozbabrałem robotę, dostałem marną zaliczkę i przerwa na 3 miesiące. Zostałem na lodzie bo następnej roboty nie miałem - miałem mieć dalej tą. Musiałem szybko szukać czegoś i znalazłem 400km dalej. Teraz inwestor chce mnie prośbą czy groźbą zmusić do tego bym przyjechał i dokończył - oczywiście o zadośćuczynieniu nie ma mowy ale gdybym to ja zawalił termin to inwestor oczywiście "rabat" by sam sobie odciągnął i to oczywiście z mojej wypłaty...
Sprawa mętna bo mało szczegółów i znamy ją tylko z punktu widzenia Inwestora.

----------


## rgawiński

> jak bym robił całe mieszkanie za 1470 zł to był bym fajny a że trzeba było dopłaćic 820 zł i już problem że sie nie dałem wydymać.


 a jak sie dowiedziałem tych poprzednich trzech wykonawców w taki sam sposób[edytowano niecenzuralne wyrażenia]

----------


## Destroyer

Witam, 

Możemy porozmawiać o firmie ADAVIC???

----------


## Destroyer

WItam, 

Proszę o pilny kontakt w sprawie firmy TAAG / ADAVIC

----------


## Freno

> Nie wiem jak wyglądały wasze sprawy finansowe. Czy wykonawca nadebrał zaliczki? Po trzech miesiącach to się nie dziwię że już nie chciał lub nawet nie mógł tak daleko jechać na dokończenie. 
> ...
> Sprawa mętna bo mało szczegółów i znamy ją tylko z punktu widzenia Inwestora.


Dlaczego sprawa mętna? Wykonawca jeśli na coś wziął zaliczkę (np. otrzymał zapłatę za całość wykonania pracy, a pozostały pewne detale do dokończenia, których ze względu na proces nie da się zrobić wcześniej, a trudno policzyć ile kosztuje docięcie kilku płytek i ich zafugowanie). to powinien choćby przeprosić i dokonać zadośćuczynienia. Jeśli wykonawca początkowo obiecuje, że przyjedzie (bo kontaktowałem się z nim kilka razy przez te trzy miesiące) i dokończy to co rozpoczął, a po informacji, ze można wchodzić z robotą po prostu odmawia podając dziwne historie (później już nie odbiera telefonów ani nie odpisuje na e-mail, nie oddał pieniędzy choć ma numer konta na które należy dokonać zwrotu), to oznacza, że jest nieuczciwy i zasługuje na wpisanie na czarną listę. Jeśli ktoś się tak zachował, to prawdopodobnie będzie okradał również innych. Koniec kropka.

----------


## Artis0

Odradzam wszystkim firme    szambo-betonowe.pl      Zbiornik nie dosc, ze cieknie pod plyta, co jest zapewne wada montazu to na dodatek pekla sciana i grozi zawaleniem. Wielki szajs i tyle. Wlasciciel firmy umawia sie 5 razy na przyjazd, 5 razy wypompowujemy wode, a ta pseudo firemka nie przyjezdza. O odebraniu telefonu z tego samego numeru mozna zapomniec. Na koniec jak juz sie dobilem z innego numeru to odrzucil sluchawke.....

----------


## mjeziorska

> Odradzam wszystkim firme    szambo-betonowe.pl      Zbiornik nie dosc, ze cieknie pod plyta, co jest zapewne wada montazu to na dodatek pekla sciana i grozi zawaleniem. Wielki szajs i tyle. Wlasciciel firmy umawia sie 5 razy na przyjazd, 5 razy wypompowujemy wode, a ta pseudo firemka nie przyjezdza. O odebraniu telefonu z tego samego numeru mozna zapomniec. Na koniec jak juz sie dobilem z innego numeru to odrzucil sluchawke.....


Kiedys przestrzegałam przed ta firma.

Mialam to samo!!!

----------


## Artis0

> Kiedys przestrzegałam przed ta firma.
> 
> Mialam to samo!!!


Qrde, ze tez nie przeczytalem wczesniej. Nie sadzilem, ze nawet taka rzecz mozna spartolic. Jak sie zakonczyla Twoja sprawa? Zastanawiam sie czy nie zglosic sprawy do ITB bo chyba Oni wydali im papiery . Takie zbiorniki to grozba tragedii w przypadku zawalenia

----------


## Balbina200

*Moje najbardziej niesprawdzone ekipy* to:

No 1 - *Mariusz Andruszkiewicz* - za całokształt - gigantyczną ilość wpadek, brak wiedzy, nieterminowość, brak kontaktu, wykonywanie prac bez zgody właściciela!... wymieniać można bez końca - zapraszam do dziennika ze zdjęciami
No 2 - *Tomasz Soćko* - niestaranność wykonania (chyba żaden z 4 geberitów nie został należycie zamontowany, trzeba było poprawiać), jedna rurka doprowadzająca wodę była pęknięta lub źle zgrzana - zobaczyłam w ostatniej chwili przez zalaniem jej podłogówką!, nic nie wspomniał o konieczności zrobienia zasuwy burzowej w naszym budynku!, o szczegółach nieumiejętnego podłączenia pieca (czego się podjął!), które doprowadziło do zamarznięcia rur i rozsadzenia m.in. icznika na wodę - nie wspomnę - większość jest opisana w moim dzienniku
No 3 - *Andrzej Wyszogrodzki* - to po prostu oszust - podpisał umowę, wziął zaliczkę i tyle go widzieliśmy. Zero kontaktu.


Dodatkowo mam do sprzedania prowizorkę elektryczna: Skrzynka i słup - Bemowo 
Sprzedam słup elektryczny betonowy razem z kompletnie wyposażoną skrzynką (bezpieczniki, włączniki, gniazda zwykłe i siłowe). 
Dla chętnego dorzucę gratis latrynę dla ekipy :Smile: 
Zdjęcia na meila. 504 33 66 52. cena 500 zł

----------


## atsyrut

> Qrde, ze tez nie przeczytalem wczesniej. Nie sadzilem, ze nawet taka rzecz mozna spartolic. Jak sie zakonczyla Twoja sprawa? Zastanawiam sie czy nie zglosic sprawy do ITB bo chyba Oni wydali im papiery . Takie zbiorniki to grozba tragedii w przypadku zawalenia


Te zbiorniki chyba mają jakąś "deklarację szczelności" - więc na podstawie tego dokumentu możesz to zgłosić. 
Zadzwoń może do Urzędu Ochrony Środowiska - że zakupiliście szczelny zbiornik z deklaracją szczelności, który cieknie a firma nie chce go wymienić - przez co zanieczyszcza się grunt dookoła... Powinni szybko zainterweniować... i albo wymienią zbiornik, albo po prostu nałożą gigantyczną karę na nich... a z ochroną środowiska nie ma żartów.

----------


## autorus

> Odradzam wszystkim firme    szambo-betonowe.pl      Zbiornik nie dosc, ze cieknie pod plyta, co jest zapewne wada montazu to na dodatek pekla sciana i grozi zawaleniem. Wielki szajs i tyle. Wlasciciel firmy umawia sie 5 razy na przyjazd, 5 razy wypompowujemy wode, a ta pseudo firemka nie przyjezdza. O odebraniu telefonu z tego samego numeru mozna zapomniec. Na koniec jak juz sie dobilem z innego numeru to odrzucil sluchawke.....


Dzięki za ostrzeżenie, też będę potrzebował zbiornika na szambo, nieźle sie bym naciął .

----------


## DOSIEK

Przestrzegam wszystkich przed firmą Wiesław Latoszek z Mogielnicy . Robił u mnie fundamenty , tzn fundamentów to zupełnie nie przypominało , wyłudził 11 tyś zaliczkami. Zdjęć ze spartoloną przez niego pracą mogła bym przesłać  setki. Nie ściągnął humusu , tylko cała ziemię z wykopu zwalił do wewnątrz fundamentów. Beton wlał po prosu w wykopany dół , coś takiego jak szalunek nie ma miejsca , Oczywiście by zaoszczędzić nie wziął betoniary  z pompą tylko zwykłą a ludzie stojąc w tym dole łopatami  przesuwali beton by się rozlał. Beton rozlał się gdzie mógł część desek jest w pionie , większość po prostu leżało na płasko nie wiadomo po co . OSZUKUJE na materiale. Do zagęszczania chciał użyć gliny , styropian do ocieplenia fundamentu przywiózł zwykły do posadzek. Szpary w fugach między bloczkami były tak duże że wielokrotnie był prześwit. Facet jest na tyle bezczelny że twierdził że wszystko zrobił zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną. Gatkę to on ma jaki to on nie jest specjalistą , jak szanuje klientów itd . Jak przyszło co do czego okazał się totalnym chamem w rozmowie z kobietą , który poniżą ludzi . CWANIAK i OSZUST. Pogoniłam go z budowy , chyba w ostatniej chwili. Wzięłam inna ekipę by poprawiła mi tego bubla , ale wiadomo że poprawki kosztują dwa razy więcej.  Wszystkich przestrzegam , Facet na początku sprawia wrażenie solidnego , a w rzeczywistości kawał oszusta żerującego na takich naiwnych ludziach jak ja.

----------


## atsyrut

> Przestrzegam wszystkich przed firmą Wiesław Latoszek z Mogielnicy . Robił u mnie fundamenty , tzn fundamentów to zupełnie nie przypominało , wyłudził 11 tyś zaliczkami. Zdjęć ze spartoloną przez niego pracą mogła bym przesłać  setki. Nie ściągnął humusu , tylko cała ziemię z wykopu zwalił do wewnątrz fundamentów. Beton wlał po prosu w wykopany dół , coś takiego jak szalunek nie ma miejsca , Oczywiście by zaoszczędzić nie wziął betoniary  z pompą tylko zwykłą a ludzie stojąc w tym dole łopatami  przesuwali beton by się rozlał. Beton rozlał się gdzie mógł część desek jest w pionie , większość po prostu leżało na płasko nie wiadomo po co . OSZUKUJE na materiale. Do zagęszczania chciał użyć gliny , styropian do ocieplenia fundamentu przywiózł zwykły do posadzek. Szpary w fugach między bloczkami były tak duże że wielokrotnie był prześwit. Facet jest na tyle bezczelny że twierdził że wszystko zrobił zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną. Gatkę to on ma jaki to on nie jest specjalistą , jak szanuje klientów itd . Jak przyszło co do czego okazał się totalnym chamem w rozmowie z kobietą , który poniżą ludzi . CWANIAK i OSZUST. Pogoniłam go z budowy , chyba w ostatniej chwili. Wzięłam inna ekipę by poprawiła mi tego bubla , ale wiadomo że poprawki kosztują dwa razy więcej.  Wszystkich przestrzegam , Facet na początku sprawia wrażenie solidnego , a w rzeczywistości kawał oszusta żerującego na takich naiwnych ludziach jak ja.


Nieciekawie to wygląda....
i to teoretycznie na najważniejszym etapie budowy - bo na tym stoi cały dom. 

Szkoda że zapłąciłaś mu przed robotą.... był z polecenia? czy jakiś przypadkowy z ogłoszenia?

----------


## Eustaszki

Witam

niestety ostrzegam przed firmą TEMBUD - P. Józef Temborowski z Milanówka. Prace ogólnobudowlane. 

Wyłudził bardzo dużą kwotę pieniędzy na materiały (głownie dach) po czym nie kupił i nie użył ich. Następnie przez wiele miesięcy tuszował oszustwo symulując naprawy (silikonował blachy tam gdzie występowały przecieki po czym zgłaszał "naprawiony dach" i tak po kilku tygodniach od nowa). Dach jest sitem, cieknie do wszystkich pokoi na piętrze oraz z dwóch stron elewacji. Wszystkie ściany są mokre, pęka i odpada tynk.  Gdy już wyszło to na jaw (po konfrontacji z rzeczoznawcą - dekarzem), przyznał się do błędów wykonawczych i niezamontowania materiałów na które otrzymał pieniądze (izolacje, papa) oraz obiecał zwrócić pobraną kwotę w zamian za nieobciążanie go kosztami zniszczeń (zniszczone tynki, zamoknięte ściany) i wielomiesięcznego przestoju na budowie. Była to pisemna ugoda. Odczekaliśmy wyznaczony przez niego samego termin (dwa miesiące) jednak pieniądze nie wpłynęły za to wpłynął list pełen kłamstw i pomówień. To była gra na czas. Niestety sprawa kierowana jest już do sądu. Ponadto, inne błędy wciąż wychodzą (np.pękają stropy).

Obecnie dom nie nadaje się do zamieszkania, już wykonane prace wykończeniowe niszczeją i nic nie możemy zrobić z uwagi na brak środków na wykonanie prac raz jeszcze (sam dach to 1/4 kosztu domu). Prace są tak źle wykonane, że nie da się ich naprawić, należy wykonać znaczną część budowy od nowa. Woda leje się dosłownie spod blachy, blachy są powyginane bo deskowanie jest niewłaściwe (mogę wysłać zdjęcia na pryw). Trzeba zerwać cały dach.  Nie mamy gdzie mieszkać a szanse na zebranie środków na nowy dach są nikłe (chyba że uda się dostać kredyt). Prawie wykończony dom niszczeje..... 

Ostrzegam więc. 

Przy okazji, podobno są jakieś możliwości przesłonięcia tymczasowo dachu na zimę? Jakby plandeki? Czy ktoś słyszał?

----------


## DOSIEK

Do tej pory , zastanawiam się jak mogłam być tak głupia , zażądał zaliczki a ja naiwna mu ją dałam. Dom miałam mieć budowany przez Eco-Hause i  stamtąd otrzymałam telefon do Latoszka że jest ich podwykonawcą odnośnie fundamentów. Oczywiście teraz zmieniłam też wykonawcę domu.

----------


## KarolaTom

Jezu ludzie jak czytam Wasze posty to az mnie ciarki przechodza.. mam nadzieje ze moja ekipa (mkk ) jest juz na tyle sprawdzona ze sie nie zawiode!!!

----------


## Eustaszki

> Do tej pory , zastanawiam się jak mogłam być tak głupia , zażądał zaliczki a ja naiwna mu ją dałam. Dom miałam mieć budowany przez Eco-Hause i  stamtąd otrzymałam telefon do Latoszka że jest ich podwykonawcą odnośnie fundamentów. Oczywiście teraz zmieniłam też wykonawcę domu.


Kochana, nie boksuj się. Co miałaś zrobić lepiej? Standardem jest dawanie zaliczki, jest to logiczne bo wykonawca musi kupić materiały, zapłacić pracownikom. Pewnie to Cię nie pocieszy, ale ja utopiłam blisko 100 000  ::-(:   i nie mam gdzie mieszkać a straty rosną  ::-(:

----------


## autorus

ło matko  :sad:

----------


## Eustaszki

Witam ponownie

ponieważ dostaję liczne prośby o zdjęcia, wklejam poniżej z komentarzem rzeczoznawcy:










mam nadzieję, że komuś pomogę....

----------


## DOSIEK

> Kochana, nie boksuj się. Co miałaś zrobić lepiej? Standardem jest dawanie zaliczki, jest to logiczne bo wykonawca musi kupić materiały, zapłacić pracownikom. Pewnie to Cię nie pocieszy, ale ja utopiłam blisko 100 000   i nie mam gdzie mieszkać a straty rosną


Współczuje , faktycznie z twoją stratą finansowa moja jest mała . Nie wiem jak u Ciebie,  ale ja zasuwałam po 12 godzin byle na te fundamenty i dom uskładać bo nie chce brać kredytu i pewnie stąd moje rozżalenie.

----------


## autorus

Swego czasu zakupiłem materiały budowlane, ale ich nie otrzymałem, sąd , komornik i już prawie całość odzyskana. Ale... nie chciałbym tego powtarzać. Mój wpis juz jest kilka stron wcześniej, wtedy złożyłem pozew do sądu. 

Dla tego teraz wole dopłacić ale mieć pewniejszą firmę.  Kasę odzyskam ale nerwy, czas, itd.

----------


## Eustaszki

To zdjecia wyslane przeze mnie a komentarze otrzymane przed wizytą na budowie. Chcialam wiedziec czy jest źle zanim wydam ladna kaske na ekspertyzę. Zdjec po wizycie nie mam w formie elektronicznej.

----------


## atsyrut

> Do tej pory , zastanawiam się jak mogłam być tak głupia , zażądał zaliczki a ja naiwna mu ją dałam. Dom miałam mieć budowany przez Eco-Hause i  stamtąd otrzymałam telefon do Latoszka że jest ich podwykonawcą odnośnie fundamentów. Oczywiście teraz zmieniłam też wykonawcę domu.


nie martw sie  :smile:  niestety budowa to ciągłe przygody i chyba każdy inwestor trafił na "ekipę" 
są zawadowcy i pozostali.... 

Na pocieszenie obejrzyj moje tynki - link w stopce - miały być idealnie gładkie z kwarcem, gotowe pod malowanie.... 


trzeba po prostu wyciągac wnioski ze swoich błędów i informowac innych....

----------


## DOSIEK

UPS  , współczuje . Brutalne ,  ale faktycznie ze mną nie jest tak źle. Koniec użalania , dzięki.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> Na pocieszenie obejrzyj moje tynki - link w stopce - miały być idealnie gładkie z kwarcem, gotowe pod malowanie.... 
> 
> 
> (...)


 Ciesz się że nie trzeba wszystkiego kuć - bo ponoć nie musisz... bo my i inwestora już _kulim_ cały parter! Oj było tego! całe szczęście że na poddasze na tynki już ich nie wpuścił!

----------


## atsyrut

> Ciesz się że nie trzeba wszystkiego kuć - bo ponoć nie musisz... bo my i inwestora już _kulim_ cały parter! Oj było tego! całe szczęście że na poddasze na tynki już ich nie wpuścił!


fakt wszystkiego kuć nie trzeba - ale wszędzie trzeba kłaść gips i szpachlować... nawet jak była firma od poddaszy to na płytach pokazywali mi jak krzywe są tynki.... 

no cóż nie ma się co użalać - uczę się na błędach i informuję o tym innych.

----------


## atsyrut

> To zdjecia wyslane przeze mnie a komentarze otrzymane przed wizytą na budowie. Chcialam wiedziec czy jest źle zanim wydam ladna kaske na ekspertyzę. Zdjec po wizycie nie mam w formie elektronicznej.


kilka rad:

1. jeśli idziesz do sądu - dobrze mieć ekspertyzę rzeczoznawcy ( nie są to duże koszta) 
2. Koniecznie świadków - na przykład kierownik budowy czy inne firmy które to oglądały pod kątem poprawy lub wykonania innych etapów budowy
3. wszystkie dokumenty jakie masz to zbieraj ( umowy, faktury pisma, maile, potwierdzenia przelwów)
4. jeśli dostałaś pismo z jakimiś wymyślonymi rzeczami - zignoruj je... na wszytsko musza być dowody a że ktoś sobie coś pisze to jego sprawa... Mój tynkarz napisał na przykład że popękane tynki wynikają z tego że działka nie jest idealnie równa  :wink:  albo że podobno prosiłem żeby nie przerywali prac jak było gorąco - co oczywiści enie jest prawdą. 
5. Jak masz umowę napisz pismo za potwierdzeniem odbioru - że dajesz 30 dni na naprawienie wszystkiego - w przeciwnym razie odstępujesz od umowy i żadasz zwrotu poniesionych kosztów + plus zwrotów kosztów wszystkich zniszczeń. Jesli w ciągu 30 dni od odebrania pisma nie naprawi tego - formalnie umowe masz rowiązania i zostaje droga sądowa. ( gdyuż wszystkie polubowne próby wyczerlaliście) 

więcej moge napisac na PW  - żeby nie zaśmiecac wątku  :smile:

----------


## Eustaszki

Dziękuje Wam za wsparcie i wszystkie privy. Bardzo to miłe  :Smile:  

Atsyrut - masakra te tynki!!! Ja muszę tu przyznać, że mam piękne. Ale co z tego jak mokną  ::-(:

----------


## Artis0

> On nie zadzwoni do UOŚ bo zbiornik sam zasypywał woli wydusić sprzedającego bo pewnie miało być wiadomo  taniej.


No blagam...... Tak chcialem zaoszczedzic i zasypywalem go szpadlem, zeby zaoszczedzic 300zl na koparce. Co za idiotyzmy wypisujesz....

----------


## atsyrut

> Dziękuje Wam za wsparcie i wszystkie privy. Bardzo to miłe  
> 
> Atsyrut - masakra te tynki!!! Ja muszę tu przyznać, że mam piękne. Ale co z tego jak mokną



Musisz je w jakiś sposób zabezpieczyć... o ile teraz może to nie jest bardzo groźne - to w okresie zimowym jak tynk będzie mokry to po prostu mróz go rozsadzi.

----------


## oni122

Post usunięty zgodnie z regulaminem.

----------


## atsyrut

Jest coś takiego na forum  jak "czarna lista - zgłoś tam firmę. 

niestety budowa to także i tacy ludzie jak piszesz... na pocieszenie - obejrzyj sobie moje tynki... w stopce masz link

----------


## azakrzew

Odradzam współpracę z Panem Andrzejem Łukasikiem występującym na forum jako Ghost 34. Firma miała niegdyś świetną renomę jednak ich „wyczyny” w moim domu jej zdecydowanie przeczą. 

Zamówiłem deski dębowe olejowane fazowane z 2 stron. Pan Andrzej zapomniał o tym szczególe i jego ekipa (sam już nie układa) bardzo szybko ułożyła mi prawie całe piętro w desce fazowanej z 4 stron. Jakość wykonania od początku pozostawiała wiele do życzenia. Kilkanaście desek kazałem od razu wymienić. Czasem kładli nawet deski uszkodzone. Niestety to również świadczy o źródle i klasie materiału. Zapewne jest bardzo tani. Sam Pan Andrzej w mojej obecności kazał kierowcy, który dowiózł deski wręczyć kilka sztuk desek fatalnej jakości producentowi. To podobno firma, w której Ghost zaopatruje się od lat. Po roku od położenia wypadło już kilka sęków, a z jednej deski zaczęły się obrywać drzazgi. 

Po konsternacji dotycżacdej 4 faz zamiast 2, zgodziłem się aby na piętrze deski z 4 stronną fazą zostały na podłodze, ale na parterze miały być już z fazą 2-stornną i ułożone idealnie. Pan Andrzej zgodził się i napomknął tylko, że będzie musiał w takim razie ściągnąć cykliniarkę.  Niestety żadnej cykliniarki nie było. Panowie szlifowali łączenia desek małymi ręcznymi szlifierkami. Jak się potem okazało niezbyt dokładnie. Są istotne różnice między poziomem sąsiadujących desek. Ponadto, między wieloma deskami mam dziury szerokości do 2 mm!  Recepta Pana Andrzeja na takie „drobiazgi” to kit do parkietu.

Wykończenie wokół grzejnika podłogowego zostało zrobione tak, że koryto został ściśnięte i nie mieściła się kratka. Panowie niby poprawili obróbkę, ale w końcu sam musiałem doszlifować kratkę. 

W ramach zakresu prac było też klejenie listew przypodłogowych z mdf i tu pokazali już mistrzostwo w niechlujstwie. 70% listew musiałem wymienić, a i to nie dało rezultatu  bo okazało się, że miejscami deski nie dochodzą do ścian i gdy przykleić listwę przy ścianie to powstaje szpara, więc listwa powinna odstawać o prawie 1 cm od ściany! Pan Andrzej zwrócił mi co prawda za nowe listwy, ale robociznę płaciłem sam 2 raz. Ponieważ deski nie są w jednej płaszczyźnie między nimi a listą są przerwy różnej szerokości. Efekt raczej żałosny. 

Z uwagi na bardzo napięty harmonogram tej wybitnej ekipy zostałem poproszony o odbiór podłogi bez możliwości wejścia na nią, bo była świeżo olejowana. Pan Andrzej ręczył, że wszystko jest ok., a w razie potrzeby wróci i poprawi najdrobniejszy szczegół. Głupi zgodziłem się. Poza tragicznym stanem listew, szparami, niedoszlifowanymi  łączeniami desek, różnicy w poziomach między deskami dochodzącej do 1,5 mm (!), również olej jest miejscami źle położony – są np. zaschnięte krople między deskami albo nie wtarte plamy. Deski były kładzione bez przebierania więc np. na środku pokoju dziennego mam deski z wielkimi sękami i bielą, a pod kanapami (mówiłem gdzie będą) ładne deski.

Panowie nie byli też przygotowani (mimo umowy) na wykonanie łączenia schodów z deskami i musiałem kilka miesięcy czekać na dołożenie tam kątownika z desek. Przy okazji brudasy o mało nie zniszczyły mi kamiennego podestu przed domem – wmietli pył drzewny w szpary miedzy płytami kamienia co po deszczu przebarwiło płyty. Na chemię do wywabienia plan wydałem kilkaset złotych. 

Co do kątownika, to partacze wykonali go tak, że miał rysy od szlifowania i faktura wyraźnie różnił się od desek. Reklamowałem go podobnie jak deskę, z której wychodziły drzazgi. Pan Duch sam wyznaczył termin naprawy, po czym nigdy się nie pojawił. Gdy dodzwoniłem się oświadczył, że miał zepsuty samochód (choć podobno przebywał w Warszawie i mogłem go nawet sam podwieźć, gdyby tylko zadzwonił i wyraził gotowość do naprawy) a obecnie przebywa na urlopie. 

Zdecydowanie odradzam! Ghost, Duch, Andrzej Łukasik to nie jest firma godna plecenia.

----------


## azakrzew

Przestrzegam też przed:
brukarzem p. Sławka tel 886176361 działa głównie w powiecie warszawskim-zachodnim
firmą budowlaną Wojciech Chełchowski - po za stanem surowym (ekipa pod wodza Grzegorza) wszysstko poniżej normy

----------


## oni122

dzieki wlasnie nie wiedzialam gdzie mam to napisac  . a tobie to jaka firma to robila bo widze ze straszne to jest ....

----------


## _unnamed

Czy może Pani podać więcej szczegółów (namiary na te sprawy sądowe, zdjęcia robót wykonanych przez p. Bejtkę, ...)

----------


## atsyrut

> dzieki wlasnie nie wiedzialam gdzie mam to napisac  . a tobie to jaka firma to robila bo widze ze straszne to jest ....


Mi tynki robiła firma WWW.JANBUD.INFO z Sochaczewa... 

czy ja wiem wiem czy to straszne - na początku tak - potem człowiek się oswaja  :wink:  

a tak na poważnie - pełna historia opisana na czarnej liście warszawy i okolic

----------


## anna681

Witam wszystkich chciałabym wszystkich ostrzec przed firmą która nie ma nazwy zajmują się tynkami i ociepleniami jest to pan Maciek i pan Sławek z Tarczyna ul.Szarych Szeregów 9b wystarczy wpisać w gogle Maciek i Sławek Tarczyn firma budowlana niezły artykuł nie będę pisała o co chodzi bo jest tego za dużo polecam lektura niezła.Ostrzegam nie tylko państwa którzy się budują albo będą budowali, nie podejmujcie u nich pracy nie płacą,  sypia się na budowach ale nawet łóżko polowe musisz kupić sobie sam nie zapewniają żadnych warunków.

----------


## autorus

Dużo lektury nie ma, zapewne prowadzisz z nimi spór jako pracownik a to chyba nie ten dział. Tu inwestorzy skarzą się na wykonawców.

----------


## anna681

Ja jestem "Inwestorem" Budowałam się w Michałowicach pod Warszawą, firma Panów Sławka i Maćka robili mi tynki, Podpisałam Umowę na tynki 4-tej klasy, niestety Pracownicy nawet nie potrafili wykonać 2-giej klasy Na zwrócenie uwagi panu Maćkowi  stwierdził " Mury są źle wymurowane, żeby było dobrze trzeba rzucić drugi raz, a to jest podwójny koszt". wspomniane mury zostały odebrane przez inspektora Budowlanego, który nie stwierdził żadnych wad. dwu krotne przekroczenie terminu, Wady tynków które wskazał inspektor do poprawy zostały zignorowane. Co wiąże się z tym, że muszę brać drugą Ekipę i ponownie zapłacić za wszystko. Z tego co wiem robią teraz  bądź skończyli dom w Rozalinie gdzie były takie same problemy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## atsyrut

> Ja jestem "Inwestorem" Budowałam się w Michałowicach pod Warszawą, firma Panów Sławka i Maćka robili mi tynki, Podpisałam Umowę na tynki 4-tej klasy, niestety Pracownicy nawet nie potrafili wykonać 2-giej klasy Na zwrócenie uwagi panu Maćkowi  stwierdził " Mury są źle wymurowane, żeby było dobrze trzeba rzucić drugi raz, a to jest podwójny koszt". wspomniane mury zostały odebrane przez inspektora Budowlanego, który nie stwierdził żadnych wad. dwu krotne przekroczenie terminu, Wady tynków które wskazał inspektor do poprawy zostały zignorowane. Co wiąże się z tym, że muszę brać drugą Ekipę i ponownie zapłacić za wszystko. Z tego co wiem robią teraz  bądź skończyli dom w Rozalinie gdzie były takie same problemy. Pozdrawiam


jeśli masz umowę z nimi to nie zastanawiaj się  - pisz oficjalną reklamację i żądaj naprawy lub zwrotu kosztów. Płacisz za usługę która została spartolona... ( tak wynika z Twojego opisu sytuacji) 

wrzuć na forum kilka zdjęć jak to wygląda - tak z ciekawości. 

jeśłi firma nie naprawi szkody - napisz pismo że odstępujesz od umowy, do prawnika a potem do sądu. 

Może wtedy Pan Sławek i Pan Maciek zrozumieją zasady usług zgodnych ze sztuka budowlaną....

----------


## autorus

A ja myślę, że ściemniasz. To znalazłem na forum gazety.pl Wiec raz jesteś wykorzystanym pracownikiem, a raz inwestorem? 

"uwaga oszuści!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IP: *.dynamic.chello.pl    
  Gość: anna-681  17.08.13, 12:56   Odpowiedz 
   chcę wszystkich przestrzec przed firmą która zatrudnia ludzi i nie  wypłaca wynagrodzeń.Firmę prowadzą dwaj wspólnicy p.Maciek i p.Sławek są  z Tarczyna zajmują się przede wszystkim kładzeniem tynków i  ociepleniami,ostatnio tynkowali dom w Rozalinie brygadzistą w tej firmie  jest pan którego nazywają raz Matii raz Mafii on tam decyduje o  wszystkim, na niego powołuje się pan Maciek w kwestii pieniędzy na  rozliczenie natomiast pan Mafii powołuje się na pana Maćka i tym  sposobem dochodzą do wniosku że pieniądze ci się nie należą.Przyjmują  każdego przy pierwszym telefonie pan Maciek jest bardzo miły ale  zapomina powiedzieć że będziesz spał na budowie tylko kup sobie łóżko bo  inaczej śpisz na scyropianie nie zapewnia żadnych normalnych warunków  nie mówiąc o godziwych ,w weekend musi ktoś spać na budowie pilnować  agregatu za co nie płacą bo jak wywiozą agregat żeby ktoś nie ukradł to  trzeba pokryć koszty transportu.Pan Maciek wyszukuje ludzi z gumtree sam  dzwoni praca zawsze jest od już 605-353.....to do rozpoznania.Już na  pewno każdy zorientował się że o umowie nawet śmieciowej nie ma nawet co  marzyć.Zrobią z ciebie pomocnika co nie jest ujmą ale rozliczać cię  będą jako fachowca który nie zrobił roboty dobrze to pieniądze się nie  należą,jeszcze bardzo ważna rzecz za czasami 16-17 godzin pracy masz  ustaloną stawkę przez Mafiego 120zł  a pan Maciek jak upominasz się o  pieniądze udaje że stawki nie zna 

 * Re: uwaga oszuści!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IP: *.dynamic.chello.pl*  Gość: anna-681  17.08.13, 13:19   Odpowiedz 
   Chcę dopisać jeszcze a w sprawie Uwaga oszuści każdy kto chce dowiedzieć  się więcej niech wpisze sobie w gogle MACIEK I SŁAWEK FIRMA BUDOWLANA  TARCZYN SZARYCH SZEREGÓW 9b bardzo ciekawy artykuł i to nie jeden teraz  to tylko inspekcja pracy, urząd skarbowy ja im nie odpuszczę bardzo  proszę wszystkie osoby pokrzywdzone o kontakt pozdrawiam  "






> Ja jestem "Inwestorem" Budowałam się w Michałowicach pod Warszawą, firma Panów Sławka i Maćka robili mi tynki, Podpisałam Umowę na tynki 4-tej klasy, niestety Pracownicy nawet nie potrafili wykonać 2-giej klasy Na zwrócenie uwagi panu Maćkowi  stwierdził " Mury są źle wymurowane, żeby było dobrze trzeba rzucić drugi raz, a to jest podwójny koszt". wspomniane mury zostały odebrane przez inspektora Budowlanego, który nie stwierdził żadnych wad. dwu krotne przekroczenie terminu, Wady tynków które wskazał inspektor do poprawy zostały zignorowane. Co wiąże się z tym, że muszę brać drugą Ekipę i ponownie zapłacić za wszystko. Z tego co wiem robią teraz  bądź skończyli dom w Rozalinie gdzie były takie same problemy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## oliwkawawa

To trzeba być sprytnym żeby nawet nicka nie zmienić  :big grin:

----------


## adamfcb

Bez kitu :big grin:

----------


## J_23

*Uwaga kolejny oszust. Człowiek nazywa się Jerzy Tworek, a jego firma Keoki Inc*. Główne grzechy to:
- "piękna i korzystna" umowa dla klienta, ale nic nie warta , bo gość od razu wie, że jej nie będzie przestrzegać. Pozostaje droga sadowa - długa, wiec jeszcze parę osób zdąży oszukać.
- porzucanie placu budowy w najmniej korzystnym momencie dla klienta, po odebraniu oczywiście zaliczki z uwagi na "trudną" sytuację firmy  - gość wygląda dosyć nobliwie więc kilka osób się złapało. 
- generalnie coraz większe zaliczki na kolejne etapy, i jak się skumulują to człowiek znika
- używanie innych materiałów niż było w umowie, nie zawsze wszystko od razu się odkryje - (o takich praktykach mówili skonfliktowani z nim jego pracownicy, którzy sądzą się z nim obecnie)
- oszukiwanie wszelkie podwykonawców  ana małe sumy, np. kogoś kto przywiózł, żwir, piasek, "koparkowego", etc.  - więc facet ucieka z budowy, bo jest winien pieniądze wszystkim na około.
- dosyć średnie umiejętności człowieka, czasami jak np. przy wadliwym wykonaniu kominów,to jednak niebezpieczne dla inwestora bo grozi pożarem.
W skrócie to dość zręczny , bo z początku wiarygodny, manipulant i oszust.
Jeśli ktoś chciałby wiedzieć więcej proszę o mail na [email protected]

----------


## atsyrut

J_23

Jeśli masz umowę - to jest punkt zaczepienia i walczenia o swoje.... 


pozostaje prawnik i do dzieła... z oszustami inaczej nie można bo będą bezkarni.

----------


## kramvipa

Jeśsli będziecie mieli jakikolwiek kontakt z firmą Instalmiro ktorej szefem jest p. Białachowski z Piaseczna to uciekajcie jak najszybciej. Nie dosyć że stracicie pieniądze, to w dodatku zostaniecie z robotą zleconą skończoną w połowie. Tylko same klopoty przez tego czlowieka. Są problemy z odzyskaniem pieniędzy i unika nas.

----------


## atsyrut

poszukaj wątków osób budujących w Twojej okolicy - tam tez zamieść ta informację.

----------


## Bretka75

Witam, skoro już można się poskarżyć to ja też mam problem z podłogą. 
Tym razem szczerze przestrzegam przed Parkiet Line. 
Wprawdzie oddział warszawski już przestał istnieć (wraz z moją 30% zaliczką), 
ale oddział Parkiet Line w Łodzi wciąż działa nie biorąc odpowiedzialności za poczynania swego warszawskiego działu. 
Finał jest taki, że nie mam pieniędzy, podłogi, a co za tym idzie drzwi wewnętrznych, mebli i wraz z rodziną musimy się przeprowadzić na beton. Zdecydowanie odradzam tą firmę! Nie jest godna polecenia, choć należy do OSP (Ogólnopolskiego Stowarzyszenia Parkieciarzy).

----------


## DOSIEK

Witam , przestrzegam wszystkich przed kupowaniem KOMINÓW GOTOWYCH W PEKABET, zakupiłam dwa kominy , przyszły ofoliowane na paletach z wierzchu nie było oznak uszkodzeń , po rozpakowaniu , okazało się że pustaki są uszkodzone , uszkodzenia były skierowane do środka .  Pekabet nie chce uzać reklamacji , jednocześnie nie chce dać gwarancji na uszkodzone pustaki. W rozmowie telefonicznej "pierwszej" Pan poinformował mnie że jeżeli jest pustak uszkodzony to nie mogę go zastosować bo przy ustawieniu 7m komina może nie wytrzymać i się rozsypać. Później jak się okazało że 15 szt. jest uszkodzonych przejął sprawę drugi pracownik i  zaczął się wycofywać z tego. Nadal  z  nimi walczę ale idą w zaparte , do tego stopnia że wymyślają że 15 razy sfotografowałam 1 pustak , jeszcze długo by pisać.Reasumując towar bardzo kiepskiej jakości , a nawet jak otrzymacie w środku gruz zamiast elementów to i tak wam nie uznają reklamacji . W załączeniu przesyłam  zdjęcia co wg. PEKABETU nie podlega reklamacji. Wyrzucone pieniądze w błoto bo muszę kupować nowe pustaki , ale na pewno już nie od nich.

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam , przestrzegam wszystkich przed kupowaniem KOMINÓW GOTOWYCH W PEKABET, zakupiłam dwa kominy , przyszły ofoliowane na paletach z wierzchu nie było oznak uszkodzeń , po rozpakowaniu , okazało się że pustaki są uszkodzone , uszkodzenia były skierowane do środka .  Pekabet nie chce uzać reklamacji , jednocześnie nie chce dać gwarancji na uszkodzone pustaki. W rozmowie telefonicznej "pierwszej" Pan poinformował mnie że jeżeli jest pustak uszkodzony to nie mogę go zastosować bo przy ustawieniu 7m komina może nie wytrzymać i się rozsypać. Później jak się okazało że 15 szt. jest uszkodzonych przejął sprawę drugi pracownik i  zaczął się wycofywać z tego. Nadal  z  nimi walczę ale idą w zaparte , do tego stopnia że wymyślają że 15 razy sfotografowałam 1 pustak , jeszcze długo by pisać.Reasumując towar bardzo kiepskiej jakości , a nawet jak otrzymacie w środku gruz zamiast elementów to i tak wam nie uznają reklamacji . W załączeniu przesyłam  zdjęcia co wg. PEKABETU nie podlega reklamacji. Wyrzucone pieniądze w błoto bo muszę kupować nowe pustaki , ale na pewno już nie od nich.


no wspolczuje....
trzeba bylo inna metode przyjac niz wyszukaj w Allegro wg najnizszej ceny....
http://allegro.pl/9m-fi-200-uniwersa...588679107.html

Schiedel... Presto... Jawar.... sa drozsze nie bez przyczyny

----------


## DOSIEK

> no wspolczuje....
> trzeba bylo inna metode przyjac niz wyszukaj w Allegro wg najnizszej ceny....
> http://allegro.pl/9m-fi-200-uniwersa...588679107.html
> 
> Schiedel... Presto... Jawar.... sa drozsze nie bez przyczyny


Nie znalazłam ich w allegro po najniższej cenie , ani w ogóle nie na allegro  , tak więc . złośliwa odpowiedź nietrafiona.  Oby to się tobie nie przytrafiło , bo rozumiem że twoje materiały to najwyższa półka , a inni kupują byle taniej.

----------


## fighter1983

> Nie znalazłam ich w allegro po najniższej cenie , ani w ogóle nie na allegro  , tak więc . złośliwa odpowiedź nietrafiona.  Oby to się tobie nie przytrafiło , bo rozumiem że twoje materiały to najwyższa półka , a inni kupują byle taniej.


no mniej wiecej tak jest ... zgadza sie.... Dryvit, STO, Caparol, BASF, Fermacell, SIKA, Schomburg, Botament .... same najlepsze i najdrozsze rozwiazania - takie tylko proponuje.
Tania kielbase to psy jedza.... a Rockefeller powiedzial kiedys "Jestem zbyt biedny by kupowac tanie rzeczy"

A to nie zlosliwa uwaga tylko taka prawda .... niestety ludzie szukaja wg najnizszych cen a pozniej maja pretensje do calego swiata ze cos jest kiepskiej jakosci.
Z g.... bicza nie ukrecisz i nic na to nie poradzisz.
A ze wybralas najtansze na rynku systemy kominowe to do kogo masz teraz pretensje. 
Trzeba bylo zapytac PRZED zakupem w dziale o kominach: jaki porzadny komin kupic za rozsadne pieniadze, wtedy padlyby odpowiedzi wlasnie: Schiedel, Presto, Jawar a nie teraz smarowac "czarne listy"

Mnie sie nie przytrafi.... akurat w branzy budowlanej mi to nie grozi. Natomiast moze mi sie zdarzyc w innych dziedzinach, tyle ze ja pytam zazwyczaj przed... a nie po.... ot taka mala roznica...
A tu mamy "mądry Polak po szkodzie"

I powaznie jest mi przykro ze tak sie stalo....ale.... zdanie podtrzymuje - sama sobie jestes winna.
Arcymistrzowskim wpisem tej klasy wlasnie jest ten watek:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-fasada-pomocy!!!
gdzie pomimo pytania przed.... kilkoma opiniami specjalistow w tym zakresie.... inwestorka okazala sie madrzejsza od wszystkich... efekt jaki wyszedl - kazdy widzi....

Jak masz zapalenie wyrostka robaczkowego to na konsultacje idziesz do lekarza, operacje przeprowadza chirurg.... jak zepsuje Ci sie samochod to prowadzisz go do mechanika albo do serwisu.... to dlaczego jak kupujesz komin, elewacje, okna, parkiet.... o czym masz rownie wysokie pojecie jak w 2 powyzszych przypadkach nie posluchasz ludzi ktorzy sie tym zajmuja zawodowo?

----------


## DOSIEK

Bez komentarza.

----------


## fighter1983

> Bez komentarza.


i slusznie

----------


## DOSIEK

Chyba słusznie , a nie slusznie .
 Ale nie śmiem krytykować , bo od krytyki innych widzę że jest ktoś inny .

----------


## fighter1983

> Chyba słusznie , a nie slusznie .
>  Ale nie śmiem krytykować , bo od krytyki innych widzę że jest ktoś inny .


od samego poczatku nie uzywam "polskich ogonkow" taki nawyk, jeszcze za czasow kiedy to internet dostarczany byl modemem 14,4kbps.... inne zasady netykiety wtedy panowaly.  a w Twoim temacie co mialem do powiedzenia - juz powiedzialem

----------


## EWBUD

ale pogadali  :smile: 
bardzo owocna dyskusja :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> ale pogadali 
> bardzo owocna dyskusja


no ba.

----------


## Vikaa

Ostrzegam przed *STANBUD* ew *STANBUT* *J. Staniewski*  Warszawa. Dekarz.

Firma zajmuje się dekarstwem. Zleciłam przegląd przeciekającego dachu, diagnozę powodów przeciekania oraz naprawę. 
Przegląd i diagnoza (DODATKOWO PŁATNE) została wykonana a ja dostałam liste zakupów potrzebnych do naprawy materiałów z wstępnym kosztorysem tak materiałów jak i robocizny. Szczególnie cena robocizny za 2 dni mnie przytkała, dekarze to muszą byc chyba milionerzy, no, ale sama na dach nie wlizę, nie naprawię, więc trudno: zgoda!  Wszak pan Staniewski należy do Polskiego Stowarzyszenia Dekarzy, jest na ich liście, z ich strony brałam na niego namiar, wiec musi być (o ja naiwna! ) przykładem fachowości i rzetelności, więc .... się ceni. Więc zgoda!  Kupić, robić !

Dłubali na dachu 2 dni. Co ja wiem, co dłubali przecież ja nie dekarz to się nie znam. Prace zakończono, zapłaciłam bez gadania ni ociągania.
Efekt: dach przecieka miejscowo jeszcze bardziej ! 
Pan Staniewski nie tylko odmówił przyjęcia reklamacji na naprawę ale nawet za sam przyjazd (3 min samochodem !) by obejrzeć co spartolił zażądał 50 zł.
No, jedzie równo po bandzie ze swoim tupetem.

Złożyłam skargę do tego Polskiego Stowarzyszenia Dekarzy. Ale kompletnie nic nie dało. Albo tam ręka rękę myje, albo po prostu nic nie mogą zrobić. Kolega zapyta kolege, no co tam, ten mu nawciska kitów, powie cokolwiek i nic z tego nie wynika.
Z tego co wiem, to pan Staniewski nawciskał im kłamstw, że ja pożałowałam na kilka kratek kominowych (po 8 zł ?), bo oni bardzo chcieli je zamontować, a ja odmówiłam (nie było mi żal wielu tys zł, ale te 8 zł za kratkę mnie ścięło z nóg niby!) i nie zgodziłam się ! No i ... nie ma kratek. A to właśnie jest podejrzenie, ze to przez te brakujace kratki przecieka NADAL, a nawet bardziej koło komina. PZD skrzętnie uwierzył, że nie zgodziłam sie na te kratki po przysłowiowe 8 zł. No i to jest moja wina w takim razie, ze ten dach nadal cieknie przy kominie. A nie pana Staniewskiego. 
Z drugiej strony, gdyby PZD nie przyjął takiego stanowiska, aby wbrew logice (stosunek kosztów naprawy do groszowych kratek) zawierzyć koledze a nie klientowi, to niby co oni by mu zrobili? Wykluczyliby i pomniejszyli sobie swoje stowarzyszeniowe składki?  Śmieszne to. Ludzie nie dajcie się zwabić przynależnością dekarza do Polskiego Stowarzyszenia Dekarzy, bo to NIC NIE ZNACZY. Kompletnie nic. Może sobie na piwo chodzą razem co jakiś czas, ot stowarzyszenie. Nie stoi nawet obok gwarancji na fachową i rzetelną dekarską robotę.

Pan Staniewski upiera się , że TO co zrobił, jest wykonane zgodnie ze sztuką i na to można każdego rzeczoznawcę wołać, że jest dobrze zrobione. Nie mnie oceniać , bo się nie znam. Niemniej rżnie głupa w żywe oczy kompletnie pomijając fakt, że zlecenie polegało na *przeglądzie i diagnozie* PRZED *naprawami* i nawet widnieje to na fakturze. Zatem jeśli dach przeciekał po lewej, a pan Staniewski "naprawiał" po prawej, lewą zostawiając odłogiem, to zlecenie nie jest wykonane prawidłowo, a zostało zapłacone 100% bez szemrania ni ociągania.
Mimo to ani myśli przyjąć reklamację na naprawę. Wszedł na dach, porobił CO MU PASOWAŁO (a nie co należało), skasował kupę kasy i ... dalej kroić następnego naiwniaka. A mój dach nadal przecieka, tylko jestem lżejsza o gruby portfel na rzecz p. Staniewskiego.

PRZESTRZEGAM. Radzę omijać szerokim łukiem. Ani fachowości, ani uczciwości najbardziej minimalnej.

----------


## atsyrut

> Ostrzegam przed *STANBUD* ew *STANBUT* *J. Staniewski*  Warszawa. Dekarz.
> 
> Firma zajmuje się dekarstwem. Zleciłam przegląd przeciekającego dachu, diagnozę powodów przeciekania oraz naprawę. 
> Przegląd i diagnoza (DODATKOWO PŁATNE) została wykonana a ja dostałam liste zakupów potrzebnych do naprawy materiałów z wstępnym kosztorysem tak materiałów jak i robocizny. Szczególnie cena robocizny za 2 dni mnie przytkała, dekarze to muszą byc chyba milionerzy, no, ale sama na dach nie wlizę, nie naprawię, więc trudno: zgoda!  Wszak pan Staniewski należy do Polskiego Stowarzyszenia Dekarzy, jest na ich liście, z ich strony brałam na niego namiar, wiec musi być (o ja naiwna! ) przykładem fachowości i rzetelności, więc .... się ceni. Więc zgoda!  Kupić, robić !
> 
> Dłubali na dachu 2 dni. Co ja wiem, co dłubali przecież ja nie dekarz to się nie znam. Prace zakończono, zapłaciłam bez gadania ni ociągania.
> Efekt: dach przecieka miejscowo jeszcze bardziej ! 
> Pan Staniewski nie tylko odmówił przyjęcia reklamacji na naprawę ale nawet za sam przyjazd (3 min samochodem !) by obejrzeć co spartolił zażądał 50 zł.
> No, jedzie równo po bandzie ze swoim tupetem.
> ...




Skoro jest pewny swojej roboty - to spiszcie umowę, że powołacie rzeczoznawce budowlanego - wspólnie wybranego. Jeśli rzeczoznawca uzna, że jest ok - to Ty pokrywasz jego koszt, jesli natomiast uzna winę wykonawcy to on płaci za rzeczoznawcę i poprawia spartoloną robotę. Koniecznie od rzeczoznawcy weź ekpertyzę... póżniej przyda się w razie czego w sądzie.   

przelicz sobie wszystko na spokojnie i jeśli masz na wszystko dokumenty i faktury - to do prawnika.... 

ciekawe czy  jak "wykonawca" zostanie wezwany do sądu to też krzyknie "50 zł za przyjazd"

----------


## cronin

W sierpniu podpisałam umowę na budowę 2 tarasów, wpłaciłam 60% zaliczki na materiały. Tarasy miały być wykonane do końca września, oczywiście nie są. Pan nie odbiera telefonu, nie odpowiada na sms-y ani maile. Czeka mnie wycieczka na policję.

*LIMITEDESIGN Robert Gawryła (ewentualnie Robert Gralak, lub Robert Gałka bo pod takimi nazwiskami figuruje na Oferii)*, z siedzibą ul. Różana 10a lok.44 zarejestrowaną w Urzędzie Miejskim w Grodzisku Mazowieckim na podstawie wpisu do Ewidencji Działalności Gospodarczej pod nr;12479, NIP: 839-201-45-43;, REGON 771315420
Tel: 730351467, 533416400
Zakład mieści się w Koczargach Nowych przy ul. Bugaj 6.
Zresztą pod tym samym numerem NIP i REGON figuruje tez firma: Robert Gawryła Tech Serwis z Piastowa.

Jeszcze dla uzupełnienia informacji: oto człowiek który wziął ode mnie prawie 3 tysiące zł zaliczki  i zniknął 
http://www.goldenline.pl/robert-gawryla/

----------


## Vikaa

> Skoro jest pewny swojej roboty - to spiszcie umowę, że powołacie rzeczoznawce budowlanego - wspólnie wybranego. Jeśli rzeczoznawca uzna, że jest ok - to Ty pokrywasz jego koszt, jesli natomiast uzna winę wykonawcy to on płaci za rzeczoznawcę i poprawia spartoloną robotę.


Poczytałam sobie w tym watku co nieco, jak to działa w sądzie. lata , nerwy i życie sprawą. W kraju fuszerki i partanina ograniczyłaby się szybko o 90%, gdyby sądy inaczej działały. Szybko, sprawnie. Ale jest jak jest, niejeden użytkownik forum już tu pożałował, że sie latami po sądach włóczył, nerwy, stres, na koniec jakaś ugoda (bo już człowiek umęczony sprawą), a kwotę ugody w międzyczasie zdążył prawnik przejeść. Bilans nieciekawy. A takie firmy bazują na tej sądowniczej sytuacji bardzo skutecznie i kwitną jak pączki w maśle. No, jak sie juz który, co 10 co 20 klient uprze, do sądu zgłosi i bedą musieli coś zapłacić, bo sąd każe , to ... luzik - dopiero za 3-5 lat. To jak kredyt , nawet do banku nie musi chodzić.   A wiekszość klientów wcale nie zdecyduje sią na sądową drogę przez mękę, więc portfelik ino puchnie tak czy siak. Czy go kijem czy go pałą on jest na plus, klienci sa na minus. Jak nie obrócisz.

Nie zamierzam inwestować w rzeczoznawcę. To juz wole w prawdziwego fachowca, coby to naprawił.
 Zresztą nie  widzę tu pola do przydatności dla rzeczoznawcy. Bo co on powie ? No... cieknie. A strona przeciwna bedzie utrzymywać swoje kłamstwa, ze to niby chciała naprawić (te nieszczęsne kratki), ale to ja nie pozwoliłam. Słowo przeciw słowu. Już  on warszaFski  "fachowiec", we wszystkich wodach kąpany od razu z rękawa wiedział co nakłamać do PZD. Już on ma jak sądzę po jego tupecie nie raz i nie dziesięć razy takie sytuacje przećwiczone. 
Dom pobudowałam, z wieloma ekipami miałam do czynienia, jak każdy. Jedni świetni, innych trzeba było wymienić. Ale od strony bezczelności,  tupetu i kłamstwa w żywe oczy, to Stanbud dzierży koronę niepodzielnie. Tak bardzo NA DARMO, to mnie jeszcze nikt nie okroił. Jakbym wzięła garść pieniędzy i do pieca wrzuciła po prostu.

----------


## atsyrut

> Poczytałam sobie w tym watku co nieco, jak to działa w sądzie. lata , nerwy i życie sprawą. W kraju fuszerki i partanina ograniczyłaby się szybko o 90%, gdyby sądy inaczej działały. Szybko, sprawnie. Ale jest jak jest, niejeden użytkownik forum już tu pożałował, że sie latami po sądach włóczył, nerwy, stres, na koniec jakaś ugoda (bo już człowiek umęczony sprawą), a kwotę ugody w międzyczasie zdążył prawnik przejeść. Bilans nieciekawy. A takie firmy bazują na tej sądowniczej sytuacji bardzo skutecznie i kwitną jak pączki w maśle. No, jak sie juz który, co 10 co 20 klient uprze, do sądu zgłosi i bedą musieli coś zapłacić, bo sąd każe , to ... luzik - dopiero za 3-5 lat. To jak kredyt , nawet do banku nie musi chodzić.   A wiekszość klientów wcale nie zdecyduje sią na sądową drogę przez mękę, więc portfelik ino puchnie tak czy siak. Czy go kijem czy go pałą on jest na plus, klienci sa na minus. Jak nie obrócisz.
> 
> Nie zamierzam inwestować w rzeczoznawcę. To juz wole w prawdziwego fachowca, coby to naprawił.
>  Zresztą nie  widzę tu pola do przydatności dla rzeczoznawcy. Bo co on powie ? No... cieknie. A strona przeciwna bedzie utrzymywać swoje kłamstwa, ze to niby chciała naprawić (te nieszczęsne kratki), ale to ja nie pozwoliłam. Słowo przeciw słowu. Już  on warszaFski  "fachowiec", we wszystkich wodach kąpany od razu z rękawa wiedział co nakłamać do PZD. Już on ma jak sądzę po jego tupecie nie raz i nie dziesięć razy takie sytuacje przećwiczone. 
> Dom pobudowałam, z wieloma ekipami miałam do czynienia, jak każdy. Jedni świetni, innych trzeba było wymienić. Ale od strony bezczelności,  tupetu i kłamstwa w żywe oczy, to Stanbud dzierży koronę niepodzielnie. Tak bardzo NA DARMO, to mnie jeszcze nikt nie okroił. Jakbym wzięła garść pieniędzy i do pieca wrzuciła po prostu.


Widzisz - i własnie w ten sposób dajesz ciche pozwolenie na szerzenie partactwa.... 
taka pseudo firma jest bezkarna...  bo spartoli i idzie dalej...

Faktycznie - skoro kapitulujesz na początku - to nie ma co inwestowac w rzeczoznawce... po co... lepiej naprawić za własne pieniądze  a firma dekarska - dalej będize partoliła.... szczerze powiem że sam wpis na czarnej liście to początek.... trzeba iośc za ciosem żeby to miało efekt.... 

Błednie podchodzisz do opinii rzeczoznawcy budowlanego... Rzeczoznawca pisze obszerną ekspertyzę z dokumentacją fotograficzną, użytumi materiałami, opisem uszkodzeń itd. Więc nie pisz czegoś czego nie jesteś pewna. 

Coś nie coś na ten temat wiem - spójrz proszę na link w stopce z tynkami.... 

Robiąc jak Ty - powinienm opisać sprawę na forum i za swoją kasę poprawki zrobić.... a tynkarze dalej braliby pieniżki za taką pracę jak widzisz na zdjęciach.... 

Kwestia co chcesz osiągnąć swoimi wpisami - jełsi tylko się wyżalić - to cel osiągniety - jeśłi chcesz ukrócić partactwo - to dopiero początek... 

Jełśi czujesz się urażona moim wpisem to przepraszam - ale takie firmy jak piszesz - tylko czekają na takich inwestorów jak Ty... wziąć pieniądze - zrobić byle szybciej - jak się uda to ok - jak nie to trudno - klient zgłosi reklamację weźmie 50 zł za przyjzad i powie, że to wina inwestora... i dalej pójdzie robić swoje... 

Zanim napiszesz zwrot, że: wielu żałuje sprawy w sądzie - to sprawdź czy przypadkiem nie sa Twoje interpretacje.... 

piszmy o faktach a nie o przypuszczeniach.... 

mimo wszystko dobrze ze wymieniłaś firmę na czarnej liście .. szkoda, że na tym kończysz i zniechęcasz innych do walki o swoje

----------


## lczar

ROBERT KOŁACZ i MARIUSZ KOŁACZ z okolic GÓRY KALWARII- OSTRZEGAM!!! znani też jako firma BUDRO – OSTRZEGAM!!! Adres nieuczciwych wykonawców KONSTANCIN JEZIORNA CIECISZEW 44

Szanowi Inwestorzy,

Jutro będzie 1.06.2011. Zgodnie z umową tego dnia nasz dom miał być gotowy w stanie deweloperskim. A co jest?

Nieskończony stan surowy, nieskończona więźba częściowo zadeskowana i masa błędów budowalnych których poprawki będą nas teraz sporo kosztować. I to jest to co zrobiono jeszcze zrobić w zeszłym roku. W tym roku Robert Kołacz wogóle nie odbiera telefonów i nie odpowiada na maile. Po prostu, wziął pieniądze za to co zrobił i zapadł się pod ziemię nawet nie informując nas że nie zamierza kontynuować prac.

Proszę - nie dajcie się zwieść pozornej uczciwości, mało tego – skromności i rzekomej fachowości tego człowieka. Fundamenty robili nam miesiącami. Potem kilku miesięczna przerwa, nie odbierał telefonów po czym pod koniec pażdzienirka zadzwonił żeby odebrać strop! Przyjechaliśmy na budowę, strop zalany ale jak go zazbroił – niewiadomo. Od początku była mowa że Pan Kołacz pracuje razem z murarzami i jest na budowie cały czas – to fikcja. Było tak przez pierwszych kilka dni. Potem ekipa się zmieniła i resztę prac wykonywali ukraińcy z których tylko jeden mówił po polsku. O jakości ich prac szkoda gadać. Powiem tylko że zebrałem dwa worki butelek po wódce z lasu za domem gdzie urządzali sobie najwyraźniej zabawę kto dalej wyrzuci pustą flaszkę.

Na potwierdzenie tego co napisałem powyżej gotów jestem przesłać całą dokumentację fotograficzną. Mało tego podaję swój numer telefonu 692726035. Proszę śmiało dzwonić udzielę szczegółowych wyjaśnień jeśli tylko w ten sposob uchronie chociaz jednego inwestora bede miec satysfakcje.

PS. Dopisuję to 2013-03-05 - kilka miesięcy temu dzwonił do mnie inny inwestor który równiez został przez nich wyrolowany. Jest w trakcie sprawy sądowej.

----------


## Rom-Kon

No cóż... tanio, tanio i jeszcze raz tanio...  za chwilę u nas będzie jak w Ameryce. Domy z tektury stawiane na 20-30lat, później spych i na nowo.

----------


## ewelina021

Stanowczo odradzam Współprace z Panem Edwardem Wolskim z Góraszki oferującym kolektory słoneczne oraz pompy ciepła , ten "fachowiec" chwalący się magistrem budowlańca (kończył ekonomie) oferuje swoje usługi totalnie nie mając pojęcia o schematach projektach oraz instalacjach , to zwykły pośrednik który zaproponował założenie pompy ciepła która skończyła się zwrotem urządzeń i dużymi kosztami , wprowadzając w błąd gdy instalacja która została założona jak się potem okazało według Pana Edwarda miała być wspomagająca , inwestycja wynosząca 40 tys pln według tego "fachowca" miała być wspomagająca czego dowiedzieliśmy się po fakcie kiedy pci nie była w stanie ogrzać domu...

STANOWCZO ODRADZAM Kolektory Słoneczne Budomex-Bis, Pan Edward jest takim znawcą iż wysyłał pozwolenia o budowę przy odwiertach ...

----------


## klasla

Nie polecam firmy:
OLLBUD
WARSZAWA,TORFOWA13
08-400 MAZOWIECKIE
NIP: 524-100-64-26
Oleg Gorbowy
tel. 537416911
ollbud.pl

Działa na terenie województwa łódzkiego i mazowieckiego. Trudno powiedzieć, że jest to firma. Pan Oleg Gorbowy (Ukainiec) zatrudnia przypadkowych ludzi nie tylko z Urainy. Nie mają bladego pojecia o pracach budowlanych. Pan Gorbowy w zasadzie nie ma własnych narzędzi, prace wukonują jego ludzie na narzędziach inwestora. Współpracuje z p. Krzysztofem (886230974), który ułożył u mnie glazurę. Nie potrafi położyć fugi epoksydowej, po 2 tyg. płytki odpadły od ściany. Przy próbach reklamacji nie odbiera telefonu, unika kontaktu.

Oleg Gorbowy to totalna porażka, unikajcie współpracy z tym Panem.

----------


## kipi

Miałem nadzieję, że nie będę musiał wpisywać nikogo na tą niechlubną listę podczas mojej budowy, ale pan Emil Woźniak firma Solid-tynk tel 533013595 zasłużył sobie na to. Pan ten zajmuje się wykonywaniem tynków maszynowych. Pojechałem do Sochaczewa obejrzeć tynki w jego wykonaniu. Tynki w sumie ładne, proste, dogadaliśmy kwestię płatności, miał wejść w poniedziałek na robotę do mnie. Umowa była, że jest koza do palenia, oni mieli mieć nagrzewnice, więc przy mrozach do -10 jeżeli nie będzie długo trzymać to robota miała iść do przodu. Przyjechał zgodnie z umową w poniedziałek, ale nie na robotę, a żeby pomierzyć i posprawdzać.(a mieli zacząć już w poniedziałek robić) Wszystko pięknie, ładnie, ściany prościutkie, jeszcze raz wszystko uzgodniliśmy. Miał następnego dnia zacząć robić tynki tj wtorek. Oczywiście telefonu nie odbierał w poniedziałek ani we wtorek. W środę łaskawie się odezwał i stwierdził, że w związku z przymrozkiem jaki był przez 3 dni (minus 3 w nocy) on nie daje gwarancji na tynki. (Średnia temperatura w całym tygodniu była kilka stopni na plusie) w budynku są okna, więc mróz nie wchodzi do środka. Niestety pan Emil odmówił roboty proponując mi termin w kwietniu  :big grin:  Stwierdził, że może zrobić na moją odpowiedzialność, ale on nie daje gwarancji. Nie sądzę, żeby rzeczywiście chodziło o mróz (w tygodniu w którym miał robić tynki średnio było 5 stopni na plusie w dzień, bez przymrozków w nocy) ale wiem, że jak się nie chce wykonać zlecenia to wystarczy się nie umawiać i nie marnować 3 tygodni czasu klienta - zwłaszcza przed zimą, gdzie liczy się każdy dzień, żeby się wyrobić z pracami przed mrozami.

----------


## EWBUD

> Miałem nadzieję, że nie będę musiał wpisywać nikogo na tą niechlubną listę podczas mojej budowy, ale pan Emil Woźniak firma Solid-tynk tel 533013595 zasłużył sobie na to. Pan ten zajmuje się wykonywaniem tynków maszynowych. Pojechałem do Sochaczewa obejrzeć tynki w jego wykonaniu. Tynki w sumie ładne, proste, dogadaliśmy kwestię płatności, miał wejść w poniedziałek na robotę do mnie. Umowa była, że jest koza do palenia, oni mieli mieć nagrzewnice, więc przy mrozach do -10 jeżeli nie będzie długo trzymać to robota miała iść do przodu. Przyjechał zgodnie z umową w poniedziałek, ale nie na robotę, a żeby pomierzyć i posprawdzać.(a mieli zacząć już w poniedziałek robić) Wszystko pięknie, ładnie, ściany prościutkie, jeszcze raz wszystko uzgodniliśmy. Miał następnego dnia zacząć robić tynki tj wtorek. Oczywiście telefonu nie odbierał w poniedziałek ani we wtorek. W środę łaskawie się odezwał i stwierdził, że w związku z przymrozkiem jaki był przez 3 dni (minus 3 w nocy) on nie daje gwarancji na tynki. (Średnia temperatura w całym tygodniu była kilka stopni na plusie) w budynku są okna, więc mróz nie wchodzi do środka. Niestety pan Emil odmówił roboty proponując mi termin w kwietniu  Stwierdził, że może zrobić na moją odpowiedzialność, ale on nie daje gwarancji. Nie sądzę, żeby rzeczywiście chodziło o mróz (w tygodniu w którym miał robić tynki średnio było 5 stopni na plusie w dzień, bez przymrozków w nocy) ale wiem, że jak się nie chce wykonać zlecenia to wystarczy się nie umawiać i nie marnować 3 tygodni czasu klienta - zwłaszcza przed zimą, gdzie liczy się każdy dzień, żeby się wyrobić z pracami przed mrozami.



Przykro.

----------


## kipi

No niestety nie wszystko da się przewidzieć i skoordynować, żeby umawiać prace kwartał wcześniej u dobrych, sprawdzonych wykonawców, więc pozostaje szukanie po ogłoszeniach i trafić można różnie...

----------


## autorus

oj na pewno nie należy szukać po ogłoszeniach bo potem są same kłopoty. tylko z polecenia, może być forumowego. Ale polecenia. I istotne, cena nie może być najwyżwzym kryterium , to tez zwiastuje kłopoty.

----------


## kipi

Akurat w przypadku tynków cena była dla mnie jednym z ostatnich kryteriów. Najważniejsze, żeby były równe - nadające się do malowania bez poprawek a druga sprawa to termin. Próbowałem  i w sumie nadal próbuję wyrobić się przed mrozami, żeby mi nie stanęła budowa na całą zimę.

----------


## autorus

U mnie obecnie robi firma z Raszyna, ANATAK. Na razie jestem zadowolony, i nie marudzą na pogodę. Może sie dopytaj u nich.

----------


## kipi

Anatak robi gipsowe/diamant z tego co widziałem, a ja chcę cementowo-wapienne  :Smile:

----------


## autorus

U mnie robia cementowo wapienne   :smile:

----------


## atsyrut

> Miałem nadzieję, że nie będę musiał wpisywać nikogo na tą niechlubną listę podczas mojej budowy, ale pan Emil Woźniak firma Solid-tynk tel 533013595 zasłużył sobie na to. Pan ten zajmuje się wykonywaniem tynków maszynowych. Pojechałem do Sochaczewa obejrzeć tynki w jego wykonaniu. Tynki w sumie ładne, proste, dogadaliśmy kwestię płatności, miał wejść w poniedziałek na robotę do mnie. Umowa była, że jest koza do palenia, oni mieli mieć nagrzewnice, więc przy mrozach do -10 jeżeli nie będzie długo trzymać to robota miała iść do przodu. Przyjechał zgodnie z umową w poniedziałek, ale nie na robotę, a żeby pomierzyć i posprawdzać.(a mieli zacząć już w poniedziałek robić) Wszystko pięknie, ładnie, ściany prościutkie, jeszcze raz wszystko uzgodniliśmy. Miał następnego dnia zacząć robić tynki tj wtorek. Oczywiście telefonu nie odbierał w poniedziałek ani we wtorek. W środę łaskawie się odezwał i stwierdził, że w związku z przymrozkiem jaki był przez 3 dni (minus 3 w nocy) on nie daje gwarancji na tynki. (Średnia temperatura w całym tygodniu była kilka stopni na plusie) w budynku są okna, więc mróz nie wchodzi do środka. Niestety pan Emil odmówił roboty proponując mi termin w kwietniu  Stwierdził, że może zrobić na moją odpowiedzialność, ale on nie daje gwarancji. Nie sądzę, żeby rzeczywiście chodziło o mróz (w tygodniu w którym miał robić tynki średnio było 5 stopni na plusie w dzień, bez przymrozków w nocy) ale wiem, że jak się nie chce wykonać zlecenia to wystarczy się nie umawiać i nie marnować 3 tygodni czasu klienta - zwłaszcza przed zimą, gdzie liczy się każdy dzień, żeby się wyrobić z pracami przed mrozami.


kipi - ile ja bym dal teraz żeby "mój tynkarz" odmówił mi roboty którą zrobił..... 

zerknij w stopce jak to u mnie wygląda.... Lepiej poczekac kilka miesięcy i spokojnie wybrac firmę...
na priv wysyłam Ci firmę, która u mnie poprawiała tynki - napracowali się niemiłosiernie - ale jak widać mieli co poprawiać....  

z resztą obejrszenie jednej pracy to mało.... trzeba obejrzeć ze dwie trzy prace po zakończeniu - i jedną w trakcie wykonywania... i obowiązkowo porozmawiac z inwestorami....

----------


## autorus

hm ja nie oglądałem praktycznie żadnej jego pracy a jednak mój tynkarz jest ok. Ale jak czytam posty kolegów to chyba mam farta i tyle.

----------


## JakubM

> Witam ponownie,
> Budując swój wymarzony dom na złym wykonawcy się nie skończyło.
> Dlatego też drodzy budujący ostrzegam przed firmą Wodnik - oddział Dziekanów nowy ul.Kolejowa 374( ma ona na allegro i nie tylko pokrycia dachowe drzwi okna rynny)
> Jeżeli chodzi o pokrycia dachowe zamawiają oni o 100 metrów więcej niż potrzeba i nie da sie juz tego zwrócić, 
> opieszałóść i zwodzenie pań które siedzą na telefonach siega zenitu, przedstawiciele tej firmy są mili aż do zrzygania. 
> a pan Kłos szef firmy to tez niezły numer. 
> Trzy słowa : OMIJAĆ Z DALEKA!


"
Firma ROOFUS czy dawny WODNIK( ten sam prezes Pan K.) tym razem zbiera zamówienia przez allegro jako NICK "atklosi "miałem przyjemność zamówić usługę w tej firmie i do dzisiaj jestem z nimi w sporze zle wykonanie dachu wieźba jest mokra dachówka żle obliczona po mojej uwadze o liczbie dachówek zmniejszona ale i tak zostało 250 sztuk na budowie gdzie nie moge sie doprosic ich odbioru od roku.Takze ten sam schemat co u użytkownika ipococito

----------


## Greg_2

Szczerze odradzam firmę PPHU Radziszewski - ogrodzenie 
http://www.ogrodzeniaradziszewski.pl
Trakt Brzeski 103A  Warszawa Wesoła

Zamówienie które miało być zrealizowane w ciągu 5 tygodni finalnie zostało dziś przeze mnie anulowanie od zamówienia i wpłacenia zaliczki mija dziś 14 tygodni !! 
Dzwoniąc i umawiając się na realizację podawał za każdym razem inny termin , a terminów na realizację już nawet nie liczę. 
Zawsze wina leżała po stronie pogody, montażystów , schnięcia farby, urlopami ludzi, nagminne kłamstwo to problem z brakiem prądu i opowiastki że już robią nowe przyłącze sprawdzone przeze mnie nie miało miejsca itp . Radziszewski nawet nie potrafi kłamać , za każdym razem mówi co innego . Jak nie daje rady to odsyła do księgowej - żony, która obiecuje realizację i udaje że nie wie o opóźnieniach.

----------


## marzenaew

Białe listy w liczbie postów znacznie przewyższają liczbę Czarnych list - to o czym świadczy  :wink:

----------


## Nefer

Głownie świadczy o tym, że ludziom nie chce się polecać ekip. Jak wiadomo jeden niezadowolony klient poinformuje o tym 10 klientów. Jeden zadowolony poinformuje ...nikogo? Taka ludzka natura. Zakładamy, że robota dobrze zrobiona to robota zapłacona. I starczy.

----------


## autorus

A gdzie jest biała lista? Chętnie bym dopisał kilka ekip  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

proszę - zgodnie z rejonem

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Niestety  ale poprę przedmówcę na temat "firmy" Radziszewski. Dokładnie to samo przytrafiło się mojemu niedoszłemu ogrodzeniu. Umowa nie zrealizowana o maja do listopada 2013. Wykręty, wymówki. W moim przypadku w kontaktach uczestniczył również brat, który to uchylał przedemną niebo z kolejnym, nieprzekraczalnym  terminem. Na wszelki wypadek gdyby komuś mógł pomóc tel 507-507-791

----------


## m&m niewielki m05b

Korzystając z okazji przebywania w miłym tutejszym towarzystwie lecz nie koniecznie na fajnym topiku podzielę się również 
opinią na temat tynkarzy, których raczej trzeba unikać.
Otórz, tynkarz to sformuowanie raczej na wyrost jeśli mowa o panu Arkadiuszu Łukowskim i może obrazić kogoś kto zna się na robocie.
Reprzezentuje on firmę 
M-Bud Arkadiusz Łukowski	
ul. Krasnobrodzka 1*/1*6
03-214 Warszawa, mazowieckie
Telefon komórkowy	+48 533 501 441
NIP	466-00-26-108
REGON 143784290
Wyżej wyminiona firma raczej tania nie była ale z jakość tzreba płacić... z tego założenia wyszedłem.
Niestety jak sie później okazało, w tym wypadku, to był błąd. 
Panowie aby obiżyć własne koszty unikali uzycia właćiwego gruntu pod tynki oraz żeby nie nadwyrężać  kiesy inwestora tynk gipsowy ściągany z sufitu dziarsko rozrzucali  na ściany. Kolejnego dnia szedł nowiutki na ściany a cała historia trawała ko szczęśliwego finału. W końcu wyszło pazwie równo,  pod farbę troszkę nie za bardzo "ale to jest tylko tynk" tak mnie zapewnił pan Arkadiusz. Zgodziłem się z tym.
Nistety gdy tynk już okrzepł i zdążył się wysezonować zaczęły pojawiać mikro pęknięcia szczególnie widoczne w trakcie gruntowania pod gładzie i płytki w kotłowni. Nadal pan Arkadiusz zapewniał, że to nie ma znaczenia. Jednak miało bo właśnie wtych miejscach po pukaniu palcem było słychać głuchy odgłos. 
W kotłowni jak można było się domyślić ten sam problem? Właśnie tak... z małą różnicą. Pan w trosce o kieszeń inwestora
w ramach oszczędności, jak się potem okazało, wykorzystał tynk cementowo wapienny pochodzący z tynkowania gararzu i łazienki nie pamiętając oczywiście o gruntowaniu. Wszystko w trosce...
W efekcie cały tynk gipsowy w kotłowni zlazł z niewielką pomocą młotka i przecinaka.... płytki musiały poczekać.
W reszcie pomieszczeń trzeba było robić "odkrywki" i łatać dziury. 
Zrobił to pan Arkadiusz w pięciu podejściach na przemian z bratem i innym współpracownikiem. Szkoda tylko że po milionie telefonów, wizycie osobistej w miejscu zamieszkania czyli rejestracji firmy i po kilku epitetach jakimi mnie pan uraczył.
Ot tak mi się przypomniało, że mogę sobie teraz "podłubać w nosie" chociaż od skończenia 18-tki pytać nikogo o to  nie muszę.
No cóż czas na podsumowanie po ciężkim dniu załatawszy włąsnoręcznie dwie kolejne "odkrywki" szczerze nie polecam.

----------


## PiotrKac

Witam, 
ostrzegam innych przed firmą GOODBRUK - goodbruk.pl - co robią widać z nazwy ale tylko - całość to porażka. Począwszy od ceny - w promocji mają normalne ceny jak wszyscy. Dostawa HDS-em - nieporozumienie - złom a operator nic nie potrafi. Wykonawca firmy Pan Mariusz - brak pojęcia co ma robić - chciał kostkę położyć na glinie - ponoć tak robią itp...  koszmarny krętacz.
Dostarczją kostkę Budokrusz  - raz z bieżącej produkcji a drugi raz mieszanka palet sprzed roku i dwóch lat - nie można tego położyć razem - czyli zbierają jakieś stare pozostałe resztki i wciskają jako wartościowy materiał. 
Reklamacja - robienie z klienta durnia.
Omijać szerokim łukiem.

----------


## zygii

Delikatnie powiem, nie polecam usługi firmy www.remonty-defacto.pl, a w szczególności malowania natryskowego !

----------


## autorus

A to czemu ?

----------


## electribe

Robert Gawryła - Wcześniej Limitedesign, teraz http://studio-drewna.pl/.
Nieuczciwy, nierzetelny,  nie odbiera telefonów, nie trzyma się terminów, kłamie. 
Robi dziecięce błędy - jakby uczył się dopiero roboty. Problem w tym, że na mojej inwestycji. 
Zmienia nazwy firm, bo pewnie ścigają go dotychczasowi klienci...
Ostrzegam żebyście nie padli ofiarą jego niekompetencji...

----------


## nela29

Bardzo mi przykro, ale pierwszy raz muszę wpisać ekipę na czarną listę.

Nie polecam ekipy do Tynki cementowo-wapienne, p. Rafał: 783-013-120.
Termin dograny, budowa przygotowana. Pierwsza zmiana terminu z 5.05 na 8.05. Następnie zmiana na kolejno 12.05, 13.05, 14.05 z powodu „zepsutego samochodu” (no tak, samochód zepsuty, firma nie pracuje). Następnie zaklinanie się i termin 19.05. W *sobotę* potwierdzenie terminu. Dzisiaj - szok. W *piątek* p. Rafał miał niby wypadek. Nie będzie go przez 2-3 tygodnie. Ale uwaga - dzwoniąc z drugiego numeru, telefon jest odbierany, jutro możliwa wycena i termin na za miesiąc! Cud! Niestety, ale wychodzi na to, że p. Rafał to krętacz nad krętaczami. Najgorsze jest to, że z polecenia, z powodu jego „krótkiego” terminu zrezygnowaliśmy z innej ekipy, która mogła by nas wcisnąć na 15-go maja.

Jeszcze raz uwaga na tynki:
783013120
783 013 120
783-013-120

----------


## wostrze

> Robert Gawryła - Wcześniej Limitedesign, teraz http://studio-drewna.pl/.
> Nieuczciwy, nierzetelny,  nie odbiera telefonów, nie trzyma się terminów, kłamie. 
> Robi dziecięce błędy - jakby uczył się dopiero roboty. Problem w tym, że na mojej inwestycji. 
> Zmienia nazwy firm, bo pewnie ścigają go dotychczasowi klienci...
> Ostrzegam żebyście nie padli ofiarą jego niekompetencji...


Też jestem ofiarą nieuczciwości firmy LIMITEDESIGN Robert Gawryła w Koczargach Nowych przy ul. Bugaj 6. 
http://www.goldenline.pl/robert-gawryla/
https://www.facebook.com/people/Robe...00000810827429
LIMITEDESIGN zniknęła z placu budowy w połowie realizacji inwestycji…

Ale jak widać poszkodowanych jest wiecej: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...arcina/page180
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C3%B3w/page48
http://swietnafirma.pl/nFirma.aspx?i...t-limitedesign
http://www.ofachowcach.pl/Opinie.aspx?Fachowiec=83666
http://www.znanyfachowiec.pl/108269/...isk-mazowiecki

Żałuję, że nie sprawdzilem opinii w sieci wczesniej. 
Dziekuje za informacje, ze LIMITEDESIGN to teraz STUDIO-DREWNA, studio-drewna.pl. 
Ostrzegam żebyście nie padli ofiarą nieuczciwosci LIMITEDESIGN, czy tez kolejnego klona tej firmy...

----------


## mmm814

My z kolei nie polecamy kierownika budowy Pana Roberta Wypycha z Pomiechówka.

SSO budowala i zapewniala nam materialy jedna firma, ona tez zatrudnila kierownika budowy wiec to nie byl nasz wybor. My na wlasna reke wzielismy tylko inspektora nadzoru.
Niestety nigdy z Panem Robertem nie udalo nam sie spotkac. SSO zamkniety juz w tamtym roku i nie mozemy dodzwonic sie do Pana Wypycha, zeby dokonal nam wpisu w dzienniku budowy, ze wszystkie prace zostaly wykonane zgodnie ze sztuka i rezygnuje z bycia naszym kierownikiem budowy. 
Od 3  miesiecy nie odbiera od nas telefonow, srednio 3-4 razy tygodniowo do niego dzwoni/pisze mąż. Czasami łaskawie odpisze na smsa, ze w nast tyg mozemy sie spotkac, ale oczywiscie w dniu spotkania, albo odwoluje wizyte, ale nie odpisuje wcale. Z miesiac temu napisal, ze telefon ma posputy i nie moze odbierac telefonow. Czlowiek niepowazny, prowadzi wlasna dzialalnosc z niesprawnym telefonem od kilku miesięcy - przynajmniej taka utrzymuje wersje. 



Omijajcie z daleka.
Kierownik budowy Robert Wypych
Firmę prowadzi z ojcem:
R W PERSPEKTYWA S C STANISŁAW WYPYCH ROBERT WYPYCH

----------


## Drimeth

Po prawie roku budowania zdecydowanie NIE polecam "współpracy" z firmą ABC Domek 881 436 036 http://abcdomek.pl/ Dla zainteresowanych szczegóły na priv.

----------


## maurycypl

> jestem nowy na forum i do tej pory nie korzystałem z mozliwości wypowiedzi - ale także jestem  niestety ofiarą oszusta Macieja Prasolika i jego  firmy Macpol z Tarczyna ul. Szarych Szeregów 9b,  605 353 835. (tego drugiego o którym piszesz nie kojarzę z nazwiska chociaż do jakiegoś zwracał się imieniem Sławek). Gdzieś czytałem że Prasolik ma jakieś długi którymi handluje się na internecie już samo to powinno dać do myślenia zanim się zatrudni takich łobuzów. Niestety też miałem ich z polecenia chociaż pluję sobie teraz w brodę bo to najgorsza ekipa jaką miałem na budowie. Prasolik występuje chyba w każdym miejscu internetu oferując swoje usługi a ludzie chyba z obaw nie wpisują tego co o nim myślą bo poziom prac Prasolika jest zwyczajnie bardzo słaby (jak porównuję inne budowy). Oferowanie materiałów przez nich kończy się tak jak piszesz oszustwami na ogromną skalę, jakieś szemrane pokwitowania dostarczenia. Jakość prac skutkuje tym że jak zrobiłem teraz w pierwsze mrozy analizę termoizolacyjną - osoba badająca łapała się za głowę na ilość mostów cieplnych i krzywizny. Zastanawiam się nad pozwem do sądu żeby dochodzić zwrotu pieniędzy. Może ktoś miał już jakieś doświadczenia z tymi patałachami gdzie skutecznie pokazał im miejsce w szeregu? Chętnie skorzystam z podpowiedzi - dla bandziorów i oszustów nie ma litości!


Co prawda post jest dość stary, ale okazuje się, że chyba niewiele zmieniło sie u tych wykonawców.
Niestety również nacięliśmy się na tych partaczy. Kompletny brak wiedzy o wykonywanej pracy. Robotnicy śpią i robią śmietnik na budowie, wory butelek po alkoholach. O robocie nawet nie bedę wspominał bo nie mieści sie w żadnych normach. Jak przyprowadziłem tynkarzy z prawdziwego zdarzenia to pierwsze pytanie było "czy te tynki robił artysta rzeźbiarz?" bo raczej do rzeźby można porównać wykonane powierzchnie. Nie spełniają żadnej kategorii tynków.

Radzę*nie zaczynać współpracy do której tak ładnie namawia p. Maciej prezentując ich niesamowite zdolności.
Przy reklamacjach i  zastrzeżeniach do wykonanej pracy zaczynają się*schody i to nie małe..... u nas wg ich własnych norm skończyli robote.
Przy rozliczeniu również było delikatnie mówiąc niemiło.

Podsumowując OSZUŚCI, PARTACZE I ZŁODZIEJE

----------


## bedziowniki

Witam serdecznie,
Chciałabym przestrzec Państwa przed firmą NOCZKA DACH SP. Z O.O. działają głównie na terenie województwa mazowieckiego. Wykonali dach terminowo ale niedokładnie, źle zostały wykonane obróbki blacharskie dookoła kominów co spowodowało wlewanie się wody opadowej do wewnątrz. Popękały mi całe karton gipsy. Po wezwaniu kilkakrotnie firmy owszem przyjechali coś próbowali zrobić ale nic to nie dawało. Po pisemnym złożeniu reklamacji cisza. Od pół roku nikt nie zamierza się ze mną skontaktować. Klient jest ważny tylko w momencie zakupu później niech radzi sobie sam. PRZESTRZEGAM !!!

----------


## Kk1

Niestety zapoznałem się z tymi opiniami dopiero po przykrych doświadczeniach z firmą Technobud. Zamówiłem w Łomiankach drzwi, które zgodnie z deklaracją miały być w terminie max 4 tygodni. Po wpłaceniu zaliczki i upływie 4 tygodni drzwi nie było. Rozmowy telefoniczne nic nie wnosiły. Za każdym razem ta sama odpowiedź "zadzwonimy do producenta i oddzwonimy". Oczywiście nikt nie oddzwaniał. W trakcie osobistej wizyty w Łomiankach (5 tydzień) usłyszałem, że nie wiedzą kiedy zrealizują zamówienie, bo producent takich informacji nie udziela. Przestrzegam. Niech każdy kto już musi tam kupować zażąda wpisania na zamówieniu daty realizacji. A producent (PORTA) niech przemyśli kto jest jego dystrybutorem.

----------


## marcinp777

Witam, chciałbym przestrzec wszystkich przed firmą ROM-BUD Rafał Romanowski Numer NIP 8212407242, Regon 146595767, 08-450 Łaskarzew ul. Chopina 14, pow. Garwoliński, woj. Mazowieckie, tel. 723 562 375, e-mail – [email protected].
Firma ta w maju 2013 r wykonała u mnie tynki cementowo-wapienne wykończone tynkiem firmy Baumit. Z panem Rafałem ustaliłem, że w/w prace wykona ze swojego materiału. W pierwszym tygodniu pracy okazało się, że właściciel nie może znaleźć odpowiednich ludzi do pracy i brał przypadkowe osoby z tzw. łapanki, pierwszy człowiek był zdziwiony, że trzeba obsadzać metalowe narożniki, następny nie wiedział jakie proporcje trzeba sypać do betoniarki, a po zakończonej pracy trzeba ją umyć. Okazało się że ściany przy balkonach były słabo zabezpieczone i tynk z agregatu wybrudził w wielu miejscach blachodachówkę, na co pan Rafał powiedział, że na koniec jego człowiek namoczy szmatkę i wszystko da się usunąć. Nadszedł dzień rozliczenia, pan Rafał wystawił fakturę, zresztą pierwszą w życiu, opuścił 100 zł. na wyczyszczenie blachodachówki, ponieważ on już nie ma czasu, żeby to zrobić. Następnego dnia sam zacząłem czyścić dach i okazało się, że na zaschnięty tynk nie ma mocnych, próbowałem różnymi środkami, ale bałem się również o powłokę, efekt jest taki, że na czarnej blachodachówce został tynk, który w wielu miejscach jest widoczny.
We wrześniu 2013 r robiłem wylewki i firma musiała przy schodach zrobić szalunek i przewiercili kilka otworów, okazało się  że przy wierceniu z sufitu w korytarzu zaczął odpadać tynk. Gdy to zobaczyłem zacząłem opukiwać tynk w różnych miejscach i okazało się, że tynk jest tak kruchy, sypki, jak by brakowało w nim cementu, do tego na wszystkich tynkach pochlapanych wodą pokazały się tzw. pajączki. Zawiadomiłem pana Rafała, który pojawił się po kilku dniach, zrobił zaprawki. Zapytałem pana Rafała, czy ten tynk nie odpadnie, ponieważ na każdym suficie jest to samo, a ściany wcale nie są lepsze. Właściciel firmy powiedział, że poczekamy do wiosny i jeśli tynki nie odpadną to on przyjedzie i na własny koszt zagruntuje wykonane tynki gruntem głęboko penetrującym aby go wzmocnić. 
W zimie 2014 r zaczęliśmy obijać poddasze płytami g-k i wtedy wyszły następne rzeczy, bardzo nierówne ściany brak kątów w pomieszczeniach. Nie równość polega na tym, że tynki miały być docierane mechanicznie, a były docierane pacą na gąbce. Na ścianach, a szczególnie na sufitach widać górki i dołki tzw. fale.
W czerwcu 2014 r umówiłem się z panem Rafałem na gruntowanie ścian i zatynkowanie wcinek pod grzejniki. Po przyjeździe zapytałem właściciela jak zamierza wyrównać te fale na tynku, poza tym robienie zaprawek w miejscach gdzie tynk odpadł mija się z celem, ponieważ świecąc halogenem widać każdą nierówność. I wtedy się zaczęło on niczego nie będzie równał bo on traci czas i pieniądze na przyjeżdżanie do mnie, wykosztował się na grunt, a ja jeszcze narzekam. Powiedział, że pracę odebrałem i zapłaciłem pieniądze i nie miałem zastrzeżeń, a teraz coś wymyślam. Powiedziałem, że przy odbiorze prac (moja wina) nie sprawdzałem kątów i nie świeciłem halogenem bo dom buduję pierwszy raz w życiu. Pan na to, że tynk odpada to pewnie wina cementu, do tego piasek miał za grube ziarna, tylko ten pan zapomniał, że to był materiał zakupiony przez niego. Przyznał, że miał niedoświadczoną ekipę i on każdego nie upilnuje przy robocie. Zaproponowałem panu Rafałowi, żeby te nierówności wyrównał gładzią gipsową ( tak mi doradziło kilka osób), on na to a kto za to zapłaci, bo przecież nie on. Przypomniałem mu, że zgodziliśmy się na tynki cementowo-wapienne przygotowane do pod malowanie, on na to, że może zrobić gładzie, ale ja mam za to zapłacić. W pewnej chwili powiedział do swojego człowieka, że już kończą, zagruntował dwa pokoje i zaszpachlował kilka wcinek pod grzejniki. Stwierdził, że tynki mogły by być lepiej wykonane.
Powiedziałem temu Panu, że opiszę jego zachowanie i wykonaną pracę w internecie, wtedy Pan Rafał powiedział, żebym uważał bo on ma „swoich ludzi i może mi pokazać”, tak że jeśli zostanie wybita szyba lub coś innego wydarzy się w moim budynku to wiadomo, kto za to odpowiada. Na koniec powiedział, że go tak wkur… 
Teraz ten pan nie odbiera telefonów ode mnie. 
Jeśli ktoś chce skorzystać z usług firmy ROM-BUD to zapraszam do mnie, chętnie pokażę wykonane przez nich tynki.
Pow. Otwocki.
Dopiszę tylko tyle, że większość pomieszczeń i sufitów musiałem zaciągnąć gipsem, ale zostały też pomieszczenia z nieszczęsnym tynkiem i jak zaczęliśmy malować to dopiero pod farbą ukazały się wszelkie doliny i górki. Następnie przyszedł montaż drzwi wewnętrznych,  które to montował doświadczony człowiek, futryny pokazały jak mam proste ściany, wszędzie na grubo akrylem, żeby jakoś zamaskować te nierówności. Glazurnik, który robił mi łazienki pan ok. sześćdziesiątki mówi, że ostatni raz tak krzywe ściany to widział z 10 lat temu, ile on się namęczył, żeby to wszystko jakoś wyprowadzić !
Powiem szczerze, że wcześniejszych prac pana Romanowskiego nie widziałem.
Dodam, że pan Romanowski zmienił numer telefonu to jego aktualny numer 604 288 418 .
Jeszcze raz wszystkich przestrzegam przed tą firmą.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Sorry za off ale już kolejny raz jest problem z jakością tynków cem-wap. Nie chodzi mi o to że odpadają tylko o jakość powierzchni czyli nierówności, pajączki itp.

Uważam że tynki cem-wap. zacierane kwarcem (czy co tam inne) wykończone pod malowanie to nieporozumienie! Nie ta jakość, nie ten efekt. Lepiej te 5zł zaoszczędzić na kwarcu, przypilnować tynkarzy by było równo a niekoniecznie gładko a piątaka dołożyć szpachlarzowi i mieć gładko. Chropowatą strukturę uzyskuje się w inny sposób - innymi materiałami a nie tynkiem cem-wap. Sorry ale jakość tynków pod malowanie można porównać do pomieszczeń gospodarczych w obejściach na wsi czyli obory i chlewnie. Tam to się sprawdza. A jeśli już tak bardzo ktoś chce tynki z minionej epoki to taki tynk nie maluje się cienkowarstwową farbą lateksową tylko 2-3krotnie farbą kredową! Tak jak kiedyś się malowało! Wtedy i ściana "oddycha" i jest zachowany "klimat". Czyli podsumowując: tynk cem-wap tak, ale tylko z gładzią! 

...szanowni Inwestorzy. Na te ściany będziecie patrzeć przez około 30lat. Później już się przyzwyczaicie i nie będzie Wam to przeszkadzać  :wink: 

Szanowni Inwestorzy. Należycie do jednej z trzech grup ludzi - po pierwszym malowaniu jednego pomieszczenia: 
1) nie podoba mi się ale nie mam już pieniędzy na szpachlowanie
2) nie jest to co miało być  ale nie dam po sobie tego poznać - tak miało być i będzie
3) wyskrobię parę złotych i szpachlujemy całość ale szkoda tych paru złotych na kwarc
   podgrupa a) wyskrobię parę złotych ale szpachlujemy tylko część reprezentacyjną - do sypialni nikogo nie wpuszczamy

Czwartej grupy czyli w pełni zadowolonych Inwestorów z efektu uzyskanego po malowaniu w swojej przeszło dwudziestoletniej karierze zawodowej jeszcze nie spotkałem  :wink:  Sporo jest Inwestorów z grupy 1 ale najwięcej jest  z grupy 3 razem z podgrupą "a".

To tyle w temacie jakości powierzchni tynków cem-wap. pod malowanie. 
I jeszcze raz sorry za off - jeśli Moderator uzna że to nie powinno tu być to proszę usunąć.

----------


## EWBUD

> Sorry za off ale już kolejny raz jest problem z jakością tynków cem-wap. Nie chodzi mi o to że odpadają tylko o jakość powierzchni czyli nierówności, pajączki itp.
> 
> Uważam że tynki cem-wap. zacierane kwarcem (czy co tam inne) wykończone pod malowanie to nieporozumienie! Nie ta jakość, nie ten efekt. Lepiej te 5zł zaoszczędzić na kwarcu, przypilnować tynkarzy by było równo a niekoniecznie gładko a piątaka dołożyć szpachlarzowi i mieć gładko. Chropowatą strukturę uzyskuje się w inny sposób - innymi materiałami a nie tynkiem cem-wap. Sorry ale jakość tynków pod malowanie można porównać do pomieszczeń gospodarczych w obejściach na wsi czyli obory i chlewnie. Tam to się sprawdza. A jeśli już tak bardzo ktoś chce tynki z minionej epoki to taki tynk nie maluje się cienkowarstwową farbą lateksową tylko 2-3krotnie farbą kredową! Tak jak kiedyś się malowało! Wtedy i ściana "oddycha" i jest zachowany "klimat". Czyli podsumowując: tynk cem-wap tak, ale tylko z gładzią! 
> 
> ...szanowni Inwestorzy. Na te ściany będziecie patrzeć przez około 30lat. Później już się przyzwyczaicie i nie będzie Wam to przeszkadzać 
> 
> Szanowni Inwestorzy. Należycie do jednej z trzech grup ludzi - po pierwszym malowaniu jednego pomieszczenia: 
> 1) nie podoba mi się ale nie mam już pieniędzy na szpachlowanie
> 2) nie jest to co miało być  ale nie dam po sobie tego poznać - tak miało być i będzie
> ...


Rom -Kon w [oniedziałek zaczynam budowę na Iwicznej, w nast. tyg. będzie można coś obejrzeć - jak znajdziesz czas to zadzwoń do mnie, zaprosze Cię na budowę i obejrzysz moje wykonanie tynków "pod malowanie"  - jak znajdziesz coś złego to stawiam Jacka Danielsa, jak nie znjadziesz, to Ty stawiasz....

ok?

ps jak będziesz jechał to kup już tą whiskey po drodze, żebyś później nie musiał latać po sklepach....  :smile:

----------


## EWBUD

> Witam, chciałbym przestrzec wszystkich przed firmą ROM-BUD Rafał Romanowski Numer NIP 8212407242, Regon 146595767, 08-450 Łaskarzew ul. Chopina 14, pow. Garwoliński, woj. Mazowieckie, tel. 723 562 375, e-mail – [email protected].
> Firma ta w maju 2013 r wykonała u mnie tynki cementowo-wapienne wykończone tynkiem firmy Baumit. Z panem Rafałem ustaliłem, że w/w prace wykona ze swojego materiału. W pierwszym tygodniu pracy okazało się, że właściciel nie może znaleźć odpowiednich ludzi do pracy i brał przypadkowe osoby z tzw. łapanki, pierwszy człowiek był zdziwiony, że trzeba obsadzać metalowe narożniki, następny nie wiedział jakie proporcje trzeba sypać do betoniarki, a po zakończonej pracy trzeba ją umyć. Okazało się że ściany przy balkonach były słabo zabezpieczone i tynk z agregatu wybrudził w wielu miejscach blachodachówkę, na co pan Rafał powiedział, że na koniec jego człowiek namoczy szmatkę i wszystko da się usunąć. Nadszedł dzień rozliczenia, pan Rafał wystawił fakturę, zresztą pierwszą w życiu, opuścił 100 zł. na wyczyszczenie blachodachówki, ponieważ on już nie ma czasu, żeby to zrobić. Następnego dnia sam zacząłem czyścić dach i okazało się, że na zaschnięty tynk nie ma mocnych, próbowałem różnymi środkami, ale bałem się również o powłokę, efekt jest taki, że na czarnej blachodachówce został tynk, który w wielu miejscach jest widoczny.
> We wrześniu 2013 r robiłem wylewki i firma musiała przy schodach zrobić szalunek i przewiercili kilka otworów, okazało się  że przy wierceniu z sufitu w korytarzu zaczął odpadać tynk. Gdy to zobaczyłem zacząłem opukiwać tynk w różnych miejscach i okazało się, że tynk jest tak kruchy, sypki, jak by brakowało w nim cementu, do tego na wszystkich tynkach pochlapanych wodą pokazały się tzw. pajączki. Zawiadomiłem pana Rafała, który pojawił się po kilku dniach, zrobił zaprawki. Zapytałem pana Rafała, czy ten tynk nie odpadnie, ponieważ na każdym suficie jest to samo, a ściany wcale nie są lepsze. Właściciel firmy powiedział, że poczekamy do wiosny i jeśli tynki nie odpadną to on przyjedzie i na własny koszt zagruntuje wykonane tynki gruntem głęboko penetrującym aby go wzmocnić. 
> W zimie 2014 r zaczęliśmy obijać poddasze płytami g-k i wtedy wyszły następne rzeczy, bardzo nierówne ściany brak kątów w pomieszczeniach. Nie równość polega na tym, że tynki miały być docierane mechanicznie, a były docierane pacą na gąbce. Na ścianach, a szczególnie na sufitach widać górki i dołki tzw. fale.
> W czerwcu 2014 r umówiłem się z panem Rafałem na gruntowanie ścian i zatynkowanie wcinek pod grzejniki. Po przyjeździe zapytałem właściciela jak zamierza wyrównać te fale na tynku, poza tym robienie zaprawek w miejscach gdzie tynk odpadł mija się z celem, ponieważ świecąc halogenem widać każdą nierówność. I wtedy się zaczęło on niczego nie będzie równał bo on traci czas i pieniądze na przyjeżdżanie do mnie, wykosztował się na grunt, a ja jeszcze narzekam. Powiedział, że pracę odebrałem i zapłaciłem pieniądze i nie miałem zastrzeżeń, a teraz coś wymyślam. Powiedziałem, że przy odbiorze prac (moja wina) nie sprawdzałem kątów i nie świeciłem halogenem bo dom buduję pierwszy raz w życiu. Pan na to, że tynk odpada to pewnie wina cementu, do tego piasek miał za grube ziarna, tylko ten pan zapomniał, że to był materiał zakupiony przez niego. Przyznał, że miał niedoświadczoną ekipę i on każdego nie upilnuje przy robocie. Zaproponowałem panu Rafałowi, żeby te nierówności wyrównał gładzią gipsową ( tak mi doradziło kilka osób), on na to a kto za to zapłaci, bo przecież nie on. Przypomniałem mu, że zgodziliśmy się na tynki cementowo-wapienne przygotowane do pod malowanie, on na to, że może zrobić gładzie, ale ja mam za to zapłacić. W pewnej chwili powiedział do swojego człowieka, że już kończą, zagruntował dwa pokoje i zaszpachlował kilka wcinek pod grzejniki. Stwierdził, że tynki mogły by być lepiej wykonane.
> Powiedziałem temu Pnau, że opiszę jego zachowanie i wykonaną pracę w internecie, wtedy Pan Rafał powiedział, żebym uważał bo on ma „swoich ludzi i może mi pokazać”, tak że jeśli zostanie wybita szyba lub coś innego wydarzy się w moim budynku to wiadomo, kto za to odpowiada. Na koniec powiedział, że go tak wkur… 
> Teraz ten pan nie odbiera telefonów ode mnie. 
> Jeśli ktoś chce skorzystać z usług firmy ROM-BUD to zapraszam do mnie, chętnie pokażę wykonane przez nich tynki.
> Pow. Otwocki.


No cóż można powiedzieć - źle trafiłeś.....
Oglądałeś poprzednie budowy swojego SUPER wykonawcy ?

----------


## adk

> Sorry za off ale już kolejny raz jest problem z jakością tynków cem-wap. Nie chodzi mi o to że odpadają tylko o jakość powierzchni czyli nierówności, pajączki itp.
> 
> Uważam że tynki cem-wap. zacierane kwarcem (czy co tam inne) wykończone pod malowanie to nieporozumienie! Nie ta jakość, nie ten efekt. Lepiej te 5zł zaoszczędzić na kwarcu, przypilnować tynkarzy by było równo a niekoniecznie gładko a piątaka dołożyć szpachlarzowi i mieć gładko. Chropowatą strukturę uzyskuje się w inny sposób - innymi materiałami a nie tynkiem cem-wap. Sorry ale jakość tynków pod malowanie można porównać do pomieszczeń gospodarczych w obejściach na wsi czyli obory i chlewnie. Tam to się sprawdza. A jeśli już tak bardzo ktoś chce tynki z minionej epoki to taki tynk nie maluje się cienkowarstwową farbą lateksową tylko 2-3krotnie farbą kredową! Tak jak kiedyś się malowało! Wtedy i ściana "oddycha" i jest zachowany "klimat". Czyli podsumowując: tynk cem-wap tak, ale tylko z gładzią! 
> 
> ...szanowni Inwestorzy. Na te ściany będziecie patrzeć przez około 30lat. Później już się przyzwyczaicie i nie będzie Wam to przeszkadzać 
> 
> Szanowni Inwestorzy. Należycie do jednej z trzech grup ludzi - po pierwszym malowaniu jednego pomieszczenia: 
> 1) nie podoba mi się ale nie mam już pieniędzy na szpachlowanie
> 2) nie jest to co miało być  ale nie dam po sobie tego poznać - tak miało być i będzie
> ...


Do której grupy się zaliczam jeśli jestem zadowolona z faktury tynków cem-wap ? I nie mówię tu o niedoróbkach (niestety zauważyłam kilka, czy o górach i dolinach - chyba nie mam bo nie zauważyłam). Mówię o ich "szorstkości".
Chociaż fakt - moi rodzice uważają,  że jest u mnie jak w oborze bo takie tynki robiło się 30 lat temu i ciągle pytają dlaczego nie zrobiłam gładzi. A ja mieszkałam 20 lat w domu z tynkami cem-wap, 10 lat w gładziach i mam gładzi serdecznie dosyć (podobnie jak płyt gk).

----------


## Aga11*

> Sorry za off ale już kolejny raz jest problem z jakością tynków cem-wap. Nie chodzi mi o to że odpadają tylko o jakość powierzchni czyli nierówności, pajączki itp.
> 
> Uważam że tynki cem-wap. zacierane kwarcem (czy co tam inne) wykończone pod malowanie to nieporozumienie! Nie ta jakość, nie ten efekt. Lepiej te 5zł zaoszczędzić na kwarcu, przypilnować tynkarzy by było równo a niekoniecznie gładko a piątaka dołożyć szpachlarzowi i mieć gładko. Chropowatą strukturę uzyskuje się w inny sposób - innymi materiałami a nie tynkiem cem-wap. Sorry ale jakość tynków pod malowanie można porównać do pomieszczeń gospodarczych w obejściach na wsi czyli obory i chlewnie. Tam to się sprawdza. A jeśli już tak bardzo ktoś chce tynki z minionej epoki to taki tynk nie maluje się cienkowarstwową farbą lateksową tylko 2-3krotnie farbą kredową! Tak jak kiedyś się malowało! Wtedy i ściana "oddycha" i jest zachowany "klimat". Czyli podsumowując: tynk cem-wap tak, ale tylko z gładzią! 
> 
> ...szanowni Inwestorzy. Na te ściany będziecie patrzeć przez około 30lat. Później już się przyzwyczaicie i nie będzie Wam to przeszkadzać 
> 
> Szanowni Inwestorzy. Należycie do jednej z trzech grup ludzi - po pierwszym malowaniu jednego pomieszczenia: 
> 1) nie podoba mi się ale nie mam już pieniędzy na szpachlowanie
> 2) nie jest to co miało być  ale nie dam po sobie tego poznać - tak miało być i będzie
> ...



Jesteśmy szczęśliwymi posiadaczami wspaniałych "oborowych" tynków. Mieszkamy w Piasecznie także po wizycie w Iwicznej ( jeśli to ta Iwiczna o której myślę ) to również zapraszamy z flaszką do nas.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom -Kon w [oniedziałek zaczynam budowę na Iwicznej, w nast. tyg. będzie można coś obejrzeć - jak znajdziesz czas to zadzwoń do mnie, zaprosze Cię na budowę i obejrzysz moje wykonanie tynków "pod malowanie"  - jak znajdziesz coś złego to stawiam Jacka Danielsa, jak nie znjadziesz, to Ty stawiasz....
> 
> ok?
> 
> ps jak będziesz jechał to kup już tą whiskey po drodze, żebyś później nie musiał latać po sklepach....


Na tynkach pod malowanie jeszcze nic nie widać - są cacy. Ale na tynkach po malowaniu a szczególnie po naprawach-wyprawkach i pomalowanych "cienką" farbą wszystko wychodzi. 

A Danielsa wożę od roku z budowy na budowę... litrowego... dostałem od jednego z Forumowiczów - nie mojego Inwestora. Nic tam nie robiłem  :smile:  Stoi w kąciku i robi za maskotkę bo na budowie alkohol musi być!!! A do Iwicznej kawałek drogi - teraz jestem po przeciwnej stronie Wawy.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Do której grupy się zaliczam jeśli jestem zadowolona z faktury tynków cem-wap ? I nie mówię tu o niedoróbkach (niestety zauważyłam kilka, czy o górach i dolinach - chyba nie mam bo nie zauważyłam). Mówię o ich "szorstkości".
> Chociaż fakt - moi rodzice uważają,  że jest u mnie jak w oborze bo takie tynki robiło się 30 lat temu i ciągle pytają dlaczego nie zrobiłam gładzi. A ja mieszkałam 20 lat w domu z tynkami cem-wap, 10 lat w gładziach i mam gładzi serdecznie dosyć (podobnie jak płyt gk).





> Jesteśmy szczęśliwymi posiadaczami wspaniałych "oborowych" tynków. Mieszkamy w Piasecznie także po wizycie w Iwicznej ( jeśli to ta Iwiczna o której myślę ) to również zapraszamy z flaszką do nas.


A ja ostatnio byłem oglądać robotę na której miałem malować a przedtem zrobić wyprawki na tynkach cem-wap. i się poddałem. Obejrzałem sypialnie już pomalowane na gotowo i stwierdziłem że to nie moja bajka.  Tym bardziej że kable od kinkietów były z nisko i trzeba byłoby je podkuć wyżej... pod kinkietem wyprawka. Przy gładziach trzeba uważać na kinkiety a tu? Co prawda robotę odmówiłem ze względu na braki kadrowe ale nawet gdybym miał moce przerobowe to i tak bym odmówił. Nie czułem się na siłach bo moja praca i tak by mi się nie podobała a w takich wypadkach odmawiam... no chyba że bieda mnie przydusi to zamknę oczy i zrobię to dla pieniędzy.
Nie wnikam do której grupy należycie ale takimi wpisami zachwalacie coś co Wam odpowiada czy też nie przeszkadza ale są ludzie którym jednak
przeszkadza bo mieli inne wyobrażenie o jakości ścian i takim Inwestorom właśnie się robi gładzie. Pozdrawiam pana Inwestora z okolic Błonia, też myślał że to będzie inny efekt a później rozczarowanie i szpachlowanie. A tynki według mnie miał idealne w porównaniu z innymi. Ale i tak nie przeszły. Jednym słowem tynki cem-wap. bez gładzi to nie moja bajka.

----------


## EWBUD

> Na tynkach pod malowanie jeszcze nic nie widać - są cacy. Ale na tynkach po malowaniu a szczególnie po naprawach-wyprawkach i pomalowanych "cienką" farbą wszystko wychodzi. 
> 
> A Danielsa wożę od roku z budowy na budowę... litrowego... dostałem od jednego z Forumowiczów - nie mojego Inwestora. Nic tam nie robiłem  Stoi w kąciku i robi za maskotkę bo na budowie alkohol musi być!!! A do Iwicznej kawałek drogi - teraz jestem po przeciwnej stronie Wawy.



Tu masz rację: poprawkii, zaprawki itp. wszystko widać.
Nie to co gładź.

----------


## Aga11*

> A ja ostatnio byłem oglądać robotę na której miałem malować a przedtem zrobić wyprawki na tynkach cem-wap. i się poddałem. Obejrzałem sypialnie już pomalowane na gotowo i stwierdziłem że to nie moja bajka.  Tym bardziej że kable od kinkietów były z nisko i trzeba byłoby je podkuć wyżej... pod kinkietem wyprawka. Przy gładziach trzeba uważać na kinkiety a tu? Co prawda robotę odmówiłem ze względu na braki kadrowe ale nawet gdybym miał moce przerobowe to i tak bym odmówił. Nie czułem się na siłach bo moja praca i tak by mi się nie podobała a w takich wypadkach odmawiam... no chyba że bieda mnie przydusi to zamknę oczy i zrobię to dla pieniędzy.
> Nie wnikam do której grupy należycie ale takimi wpisami zachwalacie coś co Wam odpowiada czy też nie przeszkadza ale są ludzie którym jednak
> przeszkadza bo mieli inne wyobrażenie o jakości ścian i takim Inwestorom właśnie się robi gładzie. Pozdrawiam pana Inwestora z okolic Błonia, też myślał że to będzie inny efekt a później rozczarowanie i szpachlowanie. A tynki według mnie miał idealne w porównaniu z innymi. Ale i tak nie przeszły. Jednym słowem tynki cem-wap. bez gładzi to nie moja bajka.




No cóż- nie ma co polemizować ponieważ pisze Pan ''Ja uważam tego typu tynki za nieporozumienie'' , ''to nie moja bajka'' lub ''nawet najlepsza moja praca by mi się nie podobała". Cytaty oczywiście niedosłowne. My byliśmy całkowicie świadomymi inwestorami i takiego właśnie efektu oczekiwaliśmy. Wygląd i estetyka tynków ( lub ich brak dla zwolenników gładzi) absolutnie nie świadczy za to o jakości ścian,o której Pan pisze a tym bardziej o jakości samego tynku.

----------


## kade7

Zalecam ostrożność przy współpracy z Panem Mariuszem Pawłowiczem firma Nebram ([email protected] 502 311 571) zajmująca się ogrodzeniami.

U mnie robota nie została dokończona, teren nie posprzątany oraz brak jakiegokolwiek kontaktu ze strony wykonawcy.

----------


## pawelijola

Chcielibyśmy ostrzec wszystkich potencjalnych klientów firmy Lider-Bud Jarosław Paprocki przed współpracą. Nigdy w życiu (czy w zawodowym czy prywatnym) nie mieliśmy tak negatywnych doświadczeń z jakąkolwiek firmą. Swoje przygody opisaliśmy szczegółowo na stronie http://uwaga-lider-bud.biz. Z całego serca odradzamy współpracę z panem Paprockim i jego firmą!

----------


## Sturmer

Tak na szybko, co przejrzałem na tej stronie z opisem.
Rozumiem, że praca była na czarno, bez faktur? Jeśli nawet to chyba macie jakąś umowę na zakres i termin prac podpisaną? W takiej sytuacji każda wypłata powinna być wpisana na umowie i podpisana przez wykonawcę - np. otzrymałem kwotę ... i podpis czytelny.
Jeśli tego nie macie to współczuję, daliście się złapać.

----------


## endrut

Czy ktoś jeszcze miał jakieś niemiłe doświadczenia z Panem  Przemysławem Skolikiem?

Tak się złożyło że podpisałem z nim umowę (niestety dając zadatek) na cyklinowanie mieszkania. Tym razem jego firma nazywa się DREWNO-BUD. Zastanawiam się czy to teraz ciągnąć (jak na razie jedynie opóźnia rozpoczęcie prac). czy od razu mu podziękować nie czekając na dalsze prawdopodobne komplikacje.
Firma z którą podpisałem umowę nie istnieje (wg CIDG). W internecie znalazłem również inne informacje odnośnie jego nieuczciwych zabiegów.

----------


## Elfir

skoro firma nie istnieje a podpisałeś umowę to już widac, że zamierza oszukiwać.

----------


## ramsey1981

Jarosław Pawlak - OSTRZEGAM - wykonawca stanów surowych - posługuje się*telefonami: 603050434 i 695840737. Działa na terenie województwa mazowieckiego i lubelskiego.
Chciałbym wszystkich ostrzeć przed wikłaniem się w jakiekolwiek umowy z tym nieuczciwym wykonawcą. Stracicie czas, pieniądze i dużo nerwów. Absolutnie nie warto. Nieuczciwośc tego człowieka przekracza wszelkie granice. Zdecydowanie odradzam.

----------


## pawelijola

W związku z piekłem jakie przeszliśmy współpracując z firmą P.H.U. Lider-Bud Jarosław Paprocki stworzyliśmy stronę http://uwaga-lider-bud.biz by opisać nasze negatywne doświadczenia, ale tą samą treść można znaleźć poniżej.

Słowem wstępu chcielibyśmy zaznaczyć, że nigdy, z żadną firmą, z którą współpracowaliśmy (ja i moja żona) czy to prywatnie czy zawodowo nie mieliśmy tak negatywnych doświadczeń. Nigdy, z nikim nie wystąpiliśmy na drogę sądową, ani nikt nie wystąpił z nami.

1go października 2013 roku podpisaliśmy umowę z firmą P.H.U. Lider-Bud Jarosław Paprocki na wykończenie segmentu w Warszawie. Prace zostały podzielone na trzy etapy, miały trwać 105 dni i po zakończeniu każdego etapu miało nastąpić rozliczenie w gotówce (na co nalegał pan Paprocki).

Po zakończeniu prawie całego pierwszego etapu prac i rozliczeniu go pan Paprocki przedstawił listę "dodatkowych prac" na 15tyś. Po dokładnej analizie tejże listy okazało się, że pan Paprocki był w stanie obronić jedynie 1/10 tej kwoty! To już zapaliło u nas czerwoną lampkę, ale kontynuowaliśmy współpracę.

Czarę goryczy przelało spotkanie 2go kwietnia 2014 gdzie pan Paprocki przedstawił kolejną listę "dodatkowych prac".

Prace dodatkowe oczywiście się pojawiały, z naszej inicjatywy, za które bez problemu zapłaciliśmy.

Do 2go kwietnia, na trzech spotkaniach, zapłaciliśmy za etapy pierwszy i drugi, większość za etap trzeci oraz za dodatkowo zlecone prace.

Po przemyśleniu sobie spotkania z 2go kwietnia doszliśmy do wniosku, że nie możemy tego więcej tolerować. Wezwaliśmy pana Paprockiego do wykonania prac w ramach kwoty określonej w umowie. Wezwaliśmy również do dostarczenia wszystkich materiałów, ponieważ całą kwotę za materiały zapłaciliśmy zaliczkowo już w grudniu 2014 roku. Tak naprawdę zapłaciliśmy 5tyś. więcej ponieważ pan Paprocki przekonywał nas, że się nie wyrobił w uzgodnionej kwocie. Pan Paprocki odmówił dostarczenia materiałów i zażądał najpierw dodatkowej kwoty na materiały w wysokości 6723zł. W ostatnim piśmie żąda już kwoty 9728zł, mimo iż żadnej pracy w międzyczasie nie wykonał.

23go kwietnia pan Paprocki poinformował nas o odstąpieniu od umowy twierdząc, że nie jest dostępny front robót i nie może kontynuować pracy, na co wielokrotnie odpowiadaliśmy, że front robót był i jest cały czas dostępny i przekazaliśmy nawet listę 64 prac, które można bezzwłocznie wykonywać. Nasze pismo pozostało bez odpowiedzi. Oczywiście naszym zdaniem odstąpienie od umowy jest bezskuteczne gdyż prace mogły być kontynuowane. Co więcej, w dniu w którym pan Paprocki żądał udostępnienia frontu robót nikt z jego pracowników, ani on sam nie zjawił się na budowie!

Nie odstąpienie od umowy było najgorsze, nie "dodatkowe prace" czy nie dostarczenie zapłaconych materiałów, ale to, że ostatecznie pan Paprocki zaprzeczył, że otrzymał wynagrodzenie za pierwszy etap, drugi etap, większą część za trzeci etap i za prace dodatkowe, czyli że nie dostał od nas ani grosza w gotówce (mimo trzech płatności). Innymi słowy twierdzi, że pracował 6 miesięcy za darmo!

W związku z powyższym 9 maja 2014 roku złożyliśmy zawiadomienie o podejrzeniu popełnienia przestępstwa do Prokuratury Rejonowej Warszawa-Ochota przeciwko panu Paprockiemu. Po przesłuchaniu mnie prokuratura wszczęła dochodzenie 12 czerwca 2014 roku. Na szczęście mamy dowody i świadków, którzy potwierdzą płatności.

W międzyczasie pan Paprocki sprzedał "dług" firmie windykacyjnej z Białegostoku, która już zdążyła zorganizować sądowy nakaz zapłaty, mimo iż została poinformowana, że złożone zostało zawiadomienie do prokuratury.

Podsumowując. Nastawialiśmy się na przeprowadzkę do naszego wymarzonego domu już w lutym 2014 roku, a przeprowadziliśmy się prawie pół roku później. Wybraliśmy ofertę Lider-Bud, mimo iż była najdroższa, bo liczyliśmy że dzięki temu prace przebiegną bezproblemowo, terminowo, a wykonanie będzie wysokiej jakości. Nie mogliśmy się bardziej mylić! Na bazie naszych doświadczeń, z całego serca odradzamy współpracę z firmą P.H.U. Lider-Bud Jarosław Paprocki!!!

Paweł i Jola z Ursusa, Warszawa

----------


## jacek.zoo

> W związku z piekłem jakie przeszliśmy współpracując z firmą P.H.U. Lider-Bud Jarosław Paprocki stworzyliśmy stronę http://uwaga-lider-bud.biz by opisać nasze negatywne doświadczenia, ale tą samą treść można znaleźć poniżej.
> 
> Słowem wstępu chcielibyśmy zaznaczyć, że nigdy, z żadną firmą, z którą współpracowaliśmy (ja i moja żona) czy to prywatnie czy zawodowo nie mieliśmy tak negatywnych doświadczeń. Nigdy, z nikim nie wystąpiliśmy na drogę sądową, ani nikt nie wystąpił z nami.
> 
> 1go października 2014 roku podpisaliśmy umowę z firmą P.H.U. Lider-Bud Jarosław Paprocki na wykończenie segmentu w Warszawie. Prace zostały podzielone na trzy etapy, miały trwać 105 dni i po zakończeniu każdego etapu miało nastąpić rozliczenie w gotówce (na co nalegał pan Paprocki).
> 
> Po zakończeniu prawie całego pierwszego etapu prac i rozliczeniu go pan Paprocki przedstawił listę "dodatkowych prac" na 15tyś. Po dokładnej analizie tejże listy okazało się, że pan Paprocki był w stanie obronić jedynie 1/10 tej kwoty! To już zapaliło u nas czerwoną lampkę, ale kontynuowaliśmy współpracę.
> 
> Czarę goryczy przelało spotkanie 2go kwietnia 2014 gdzie pan Paprocki przedstawił kolejną listę "dodatkowych prac".
> ...


tak napisane ze nie wiadomo o co chodzi. przy wszystkich datach jest rok 2014.
nie napisane nic o rodzaju umowy, kto za co odpowiada i placi, nie napisane jakie to prace dodatkowe ktore byly doliczone. nie napisane czy cos zepsul czy tylko chodzi o platnosci, a jak macie dowody wplaty to w ogole nie ma o czym gadac. na razie troche ubicie piany

----------


## Wekto

p. Krzysztof *604255917* - pierwszy pan
Drugi pan imienia nie pamiętam: *604255917* - drugi pan

----------


## gaap

dziekuje za uwage. poszla poprawka posta.

----------


## wojtek_5

dekarze z grupy R. Rutkowski to wyjątkowo nierzetelni wykonawcy. 
Współpracują z firmą MALTRANS z Dalanówka koło Płońska, w której kupowałem dachówkę.Firma ta poleciła ich usługi wykonawcy budowy mojego domu. 
Od 5 miesięcy trwa walka o prawidłowe pokrycie dachu. 
Przestrzegam wszystkich przed tą ekipą. Jeżeli nie chcecie mieć problemów, to unikajcie tych pseudodekarzy. 
Jeden z ekspertów Polskiego Stowarzyszenia Dekarzy nazwał ich układaczami dachówki, którzy nie mają nic wspólnego z dekarstwem.
Niebawem opiszę i pokażę zdjęcia obrazujące efekty ich pracy na moim dachu.

----------


## zbyszekz5

FIRMĘ TECHNOBUD Z ŁOMIANEK PROSZĘ OMIJAĆ SZEROKIM ŁUKIEM.

Mogę się przyłączyć do negatywnych komentarzy - dodając, że wpadłem jeszcze bardziej w kłopoty bo nie zamówiłem drzwi w firmie TECHNOBUD tylko zleciłem budowę domu do stanu deweloperskiego. 

TECHNOBUD - największy błąd w życiu uważajcie na tą firmę OSTRZEGAM

----------


## Anna Broc

Firma  *Krzysztof Chrzanowski*  - bardzo chce być polecany i od tego zaczyna rozmowe - jaka świetnia jego firma i że tylko pracuje z polecenia ale ostatecznie może wziąć remont u mnie ( znalazłam firmę w internecie) Na początku rzeczywiście wszystko szło ok, zabezpieczyli podłogi, solidna praca glazurnika i elektryka w jednym ( ten sam pan ). Nie byli tani ale cóż, myslę sobie że solidni to muszą kosztować.  Pan niby powiedział że przed urlopami może zrobić tylko wymianę  instalacji elektrycznej  i roboty glazurnicze ale okazało się że malarz i cykliniarz   są wolni i mogą kontynuować remont. Cyklinowanie ok   ( chociaż miejscami jakby za dużo lakieru)ale malowanie to porażka, Pan zwalił wszystko na stare ściany, ale ja po to robiłam remont aby je jakoś wygładzić. Pan powiedział że raufaza wszystko pokryje . Za malowanie nie płaciłam ja tylko mąż a on nie przyzjrzał się jak to jest pomalowane. POza tym były wymieniane listwy przy podłodze, można więc było wyrównać  przy nich zgrubienia tynku. Jak przyjechałąm i zobaczyłam to załamałam sie.  Zadzwoniłam  do p.Chrzanowskiego ale wykręcał się.  Zapytałam co zamierza z tym zrobić ale nie miał propozycji.  Malowanie kosztowało 12 zł za m kwadratowy a ja pomalowałabym to tak samo, nierówno rozłożona  farba, przede wszystkim nie wyrównane ściany. Potem pan przestał odbierac telefony.  Wg mnie jesli komuś zalezy na opinii to  jakoś dogaduje się z  niezadowolonym kientem, tym bardziej że ekipa przetestowała mnie i uznała że jestem normalna, czyli nie wymagam Bog wie czego i nie stoję patrząc na ręce, czego bardzo obawiali się.  Mógł  zaproponować poprawę malowania albo ( może jestem naiwna) zwrot części kwoty ( malowanie kosztowało 4 tys, a warte jest około 1 tys.) 
W każdym razie  unikanie telefonów to najgorsze wg mnie wyjście.

----------


## juta

z przykrością dodaję do czarnej listy w Warszawie poniższą firmę cykliniarską
*
Słomski Stefan Usługi Cykliniarskie
501126177
www.cyklinowanie-warszawa.pl
al. Solidarności 84 /24
01-003 Warszawa
województwo mazowieckie*

w zeszłym roku na moje nieszczęście ten pan kładł u mnie parkiet egzotyczny merbau w starym budynku w którym jak to dawniej stosowano był lepik i smoła.
pan po uprzednim delikatnym przeczyszczeniu pozostałości wylał jak się później okazało mnóstwo kleju co mocno obciążyło moją kieszeń zamiast zastosować wylewkę która wyrównałaby poziom.
jak się można było szybko domyślić powstały góry i padołki, merbau przy cyklinie został nieregularnie ścięty (wątpię czy zostało go na tyle by przeszedł z czasem kolejną cyklinę), powstały pod spodem puste, wypełnione powietrzem przestrzenie które po kilku miesiącach zaczęły się zapadać.
a że w tym przypadku listwy są małe to podłoga zaczyna wyglądać jak zapadnięte klawisze pianina..
mimo że w trakcie kładzenia parkietu moja ekipa remontowa zwracała panu uwagę że takie będą właśnie tego skutki pan zasłaniał się 20 letnim stażem. 
co więcej, podczas cykliny używał tak prehistorycznego sprzętu że świeżo wymalowane mieszkanie miało całe pomarańczowe ściany ponieważ cały pyn poszedł na mieszkanie zamiast do worka..
finał jest taki że pan Stefan nie przyznaje się do winy, twierdzi że 12 miesięczna gwarancja minęła a poza tym jego nic nie obchodzi i sugeruje żebym sobie położyła nową podłogę.
nikomu nie życzę tak wyrzuconych pieniędzy w błoto, tylu nerwów 
mam nadzięję że nikt już nie natknie się na partactwo tej firmy
niestety ja nie miałam podpisanej umowy więc sama jestem sobie winna

----------


## rmickey

Przestrzegam przed hydraulikiem - Zbigniew Kapszukiewicz Instalatorstwo sanitarne i C.O.
Jak nie chcesz mieć instalacji wykonanej w standardach z przed 30 lat to omijaj Pana szerokim łukiem.
NIE POLECAM!

----------


## Zuzaaa

> Przestrzegam przed hydraulikiem - Zbigniew Kapszukiewicz Instalatorstwo sanitarne i C.O.
> Jak nie chcesz mieć instalacji wykonanej w standardach z przed 30 lat to omijaj Pana szerokim łukiem.
> NIE POLECAM!


Co takiego się stało bo nie rowinąłeś za bardzo ? Jakiś problem na etapie prac, po pracach czy może rozmów ?

----------


## mike58

przestrzegam wszystkich zainteresowanych przed partaczami i oszustami elektrykami : Jarosławem i Andrzejem SZABLOWICZ. Nie wykonują deklarowanych robót w sposób profesjonalny i bezpieczny ( np.kabel ułożony na głębokości 35 cm zamiast conajmniej 70 cm, zle podłaczona skrzynka), liczne pomyłki i w rezultacie ucieczka z budowy pod hasłem : "sciga nas policja za lewe faktury". Ciągłe zmiany telefonów  i typów ogłoszeń w Gazecie Wyborczej i OLX. Gwarancja pisemna nic nie warta. UNIKAĆ !!!

----------


## klient12

Jednak zostawie tą fimę. Czasem po prostu nie warto. Jednak doceniam tą listę i uważam że powinna być robiona czarna lista państwowa. Po kliku takich wyskokach jak tu opisujecie powinien być zakaz prowadzenia działalności. Ale Państwo ma to gdzieś bo liczy tyko podatki. Nie mam złudzeń na to forum zajrzy może z 5% inwestorów. Reszta wybierze najtańszych.

----------


## Szymmon

Tartak Kazimierza Majeka (Drewzbyt) w Woli Karczewskiej k. Otwocka:
- stare maszyny = każda decha, murłaty, krokwie koślawe!
- przez 2 miesiące wycieli 40% więźby dachowej, inny zakład całą więźbę wyciął i dostarczył w dwa dni!
- przy maszynach pracuje całkowicie niekompetentna załoga (o BHP tam nie słyszano)
- Kazimierz Majek od pół roku nie zwrócił mi zaliczki, sprawa skończy się w sądzie

Kazimierz Majek
Zakład Produkcyjno-Handlowy Drewzbyt		
Wola Karczewska 44
05-408 Glinianka

----------


## Gosiek33

http://muratordom.pl/prawo/porady-pr...254_12740.html

----------


## Anna Broc

Może ktoś napisze na temat tej firmy, ciekawa jestem czy byli klienci całkowicie zadowoleni czy też tylko ja miałam takiego pecha. :sad:

----------


## ewajanecka

> Może ktoś napisze na temat tej firmy, ciekawa jestem czy byli klienci całkowicie zadowoleni czy też tylko ja miałam takiego pecha.


a jakiej firmy?

----------


## Anna Broc

Firma *Krzysztof Chrzanowski*

----------


## oleg1313

Na 10 lat działalności trafił się człowiek, który dla oszczędności sam kładzie fugi z oszczędności i wypożycza wiertarkę chińska wartą 30 złotych za 100 zł za dobę. Weż człowiek dowieź narzędzie natychmiast z Warszawy do Łodzi.

----------


## oleg1313

Szanowny Panie skoro jest Pan dusi grosz i sam Pan z oszczędności kładzie sobie fugi to do kogo pretensja. Przypominam co do narzędzi, to każdemu może się popsuć podczas prac budowlanych. A skoro Pan wypożycza nam na szybko wiertarkę chińską wartą 30 zł za 100 złotych za dobę to o czy Pan mówi. Panu samochód się nigdy nie popsuł podczas drogi nam narzędzia też mogły się popsuć ja mieszkam w warszawie więc nie dojadę natychmiast.                 Czy po położeniu fug przez Pana samemu, później chce Pan naprawy Pana dzieła to do kogo pretensja. Tak to jest jak chce się zaoszczędzić na gładzeniu fugi a później zrzucenia , że to My to zrobiliśmy. A czy Pan się rozliczył z wykonanych prac przez naszą firmę z innych prac -bo chyba nie. Pozdrawiam i mogę powiedzieć niech ten Pan poda swoje dane osobowe i się rozliczy jak taki jest uczciwy. Zgodnie z umową rozliczę Pana tutaj na forum z zapłaty i wykażę Pana krętactwa za co Pan nie zapłacił.

----------


## tommy72

Witam
wpis dotyczył firmy Famix i zamieszania z montażem okien.
Sprawa została już wyjaśniona i doszedłem do porozumienia z ww firmą.

Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## CzarnyIwan

tommy72 to nie jest pierwsza historia z tą firmą w tle. 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ighlight=famix
Widzę że tym razem producent szybko zareagował...

----------


## tommy72

Sprawa została już wyjaśniona i doszedłem do porozumienia z ww firmą.

Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## kiwi19

Przestrzegam wszystkich przed firma KLIMAT  Bartycka w Warszawie. Podpisaliśmy umowę na całość wykonania popmpa ciepła + podłogówka + kanalizacja +oczyszczalnia ekologiczna. Oczyszczalnia zainstalowana nieprawidłowo - nie oddana do uzytku nigdy. Instalator skwitował to " weźcie sobie elektryka lepiej do tego". Pompa ciepła zamiast w maju przyjechała w listopadzie.   Nadal nie działa bo instalator nie umiał jej właczyć! Za to jego pracownicy przypaplili szafki w kuchni papierosem i prawdopodobnie wrzucili cos do kanalizacji.   czekamy na instalatora z Vissmana może ten koszmar się skończy.   Pan Ogrodowczyk z firmy Klimat to oszust. 3 razy wysyłał nam skany zamówień na pompę za każdym razem z innej firmy. Pierwsze pieniadze na pompę ciepła wyłudził w marcu. Później juz tylko ciagłe dopłaty. Oszust ma 3 różne firmy, na siebie , na żonę i na swojego ojca. 
Ostrzegam wszystkich. To podobno nie jest jego pierwszy numer tego typu.

----------


## famix

> Tak jak napisałem, *co do okien i zachowania producenta - Avante - nie mam zastrzeżeń*. Może jedyne co, to *powinni eliminować takie czarne owce jak Famix spośród swoich autoryzowanych przedstawicieli* - no ale to już ich decyzja 
> 
> A *Famix*?
> Wyszło szydło z worka - widać jak traktują klienta...
> 
> Swoją drogą - mam nadzieję, że kolejni potencjalni klienci wezmą pod uwagę "przygody" jakich dostarcza zatrudnienie firmy *Famix, która źle montuje okna a potem nie chce się do swojego błędu przyznać...*
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Tomek


Witam
Bardzo Pana przepraszam za "brak kontaktu" ale jesteśmy małą firmą montażową i na jesieni faktycznie majle czytam bardzo rzadko... przeważnie jesteśmy w terenie. Ale zawsze mamy telefony przy sobie.   
Tak jak ustaliśmy wczoraj na spotkaniu: zaszło małe nieporozumienie. Ja zrozumiałem że chodzi Panu tylko o regulację okien montowanych w 2010 roku a serwisowanych w 2011. Od montażu minął rok, od regulacji prawie drugi i myślałem że ma prawo coś tam nie działać. Dlatego proponowałem serwis okien w cały domu. Nieraz nawet najlepsze okna się rozregulują...  
Nasz serwisant w zeszłym roku po regulacji Pańskich okien nie przekazał mi, że w wysokich a wąskich oknach, rozprężająca się piana odkształciła pionowe części ościeżnicy, po 2-2,5mm na stronę.
Tak jak obiecaliśmy wczoraj: jak tylko będą sprzyjające warunki pogodowe usterkę poprawimy nie pozostawiając śladów.

Z okazji zbliżających się Świąt Bożego Narodzenia oraz Nowego Roku życzę ciepła i spokoju.
Jacek Wielogórski

----------


## Nefer

mała firma, a swój honor ma  :smile:  Szacun.

----------


## ElemenT

> MKK Budownictwo - ostrzegam przed tą firmą . Naciągacze i oszuści . Zero pojęcia o budowie . Popatrzcie na fotki z budowy w mojej galerii


Osz kurde, współczuje. 
Ja w jednym miejscu po zdjęciu szalunków też tak miałem, ale na szczycie więc w miejscu nie tak istotnym jak podciągi.
O wieźbie nie wspomne. Masakra.

----------


## Wekto

*egon534*, co na to kierownik budowy? Strop, podciągi musiały zostać odebrane przez niego skoro przeszliście do wieźby. Wykonanie to jedno ale ten beton. Oni go kręcili na budowie z tego co mieli pod ręką i wibrowali (?) patykiem czy inną deską?

----------


## fuxszyk

egon534 dzwoń do kierownika. Niech wbija na budowę i zobaczy jak wygląda praca tych budowlańców. To jest skandal!

----------


## Slawko123

egon534, zmieniaj kierownika i dzwoń do PINBu. A kierownik to niech sobie sam zachlapie. 
Baaardzo Ci współczuje. Ja się użerałem ze swoimi wykonawcami, ale to co widzę u Ciebie , to u mnie sam miód. Kurde ochłonąć nie mogę, jak można coś takiego zrobić???

----------


## coulignon

albo jestem za głupi albo za stary. Gdzie wy widzicie te zdjęcia?

----------


## Slawko123

Pewnie za stary  :smile:  http://forum.muratordom.pl/album.php...hmentid=294438

----------


## coulignon

dzięki. Znalazłem tez. 

Są specjalne masy naprawcze do takich rzeczy. Np SikaRep. Przesadnie tanie nie są ale jesli Pan Kierownik sie zaoferował że wystarczy... Pytanie czy Pan kierownik zapłaci gotówką za materiały i wykonawcę czy pójdzie to z jego ubezpieczenia. Niech sobie Pan Kierownik wybierze skoro taki chętny do pomocy.

----------


## fighter1983

coulignon do napraw betonu i ochrony antykorozyjnej stali jakbys tam sie z takim tematem zderzyl - mam miazdzaca zaprawe - tak vs SikeRepairy, nazywa sie to Kerakoll Geolite 10 lub Kerakoll Geolite 40. Arcyciekawe rozwiazanie, jak to sie troche umocni na rynku - wyprze wszystkie pcc jakie sa raczej, bo jest tanie (oczywiscie porownujac do innych pcc R4), bez ograniczen i bez cykli roboczych - wszytsko w jednym produkcie.

----------


## coulignon

ubezpieczenie ma. Do izby Inżynierów należy. Jeśli cos tak niefrasobliwie firmuje to niech za to beknie.

----------


## j.strojny

> Pewnie za stary  http://forum.muratordom.pl/album.php...hmentid=294438


Coś ten link nie działa. W galeriach też nie mogę tego namierzyć. Ktoś może podać lepszy namiar? Właśnie rozmawiam z MKK budownictwo ws. budowy mojego domu i chętnie popatrzyłbym na robotę tych miszczów...  :Confused:  Z góry dzięki.

----------


## ElemenT

Nie ma już, autor wpisu usunął.

----------


## j.strojny

Dzięki za działający link. Po przejrzeniu zdjęć jestem w szoku. A u mnie monolityczny strop będzie i daszek duuuuużo bardziej skomplikowany! Ale wycena dosyć atrakcyjna - tylko, że to nie jest jedyne kryterium. Życzę już bez takich problemów w dalszych zmaganiach z budową.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam ! link działa . Mkk omijaj z daleka bo stary ładnie mówi i nic wiecej , umoczysz kase jak ja . Popatrz na zdjęcia na http://egon534.extradom.pl/


Oj. Nie ładnie to wygląda. Z taką prostą więźbą też sobie nie poradzili? Już kiedyś pisałem że całe szczęście że projektanci dają duże zapasy wytrzymałościowe na budynki indywidualne. Wystarczyłaby belka 15x15 z prętami fi 10? A lepiej dać trochę więcej 20x20 i pręty fi14. I tu się to przydało. Nieraz jak widzę ile jest  betonu, stali i drewna na więźbie to za głowę się łapię ale widać  tak trzeba.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Teraz wiem że tanio to na pewno będzie źle , też było tanio , pan Wenda zapowniał że ma wykwalifikowanych pracowników a tu zbieranina  z pod sklepu


Nie ma reguły. Cena nie jest wyznacznikiem. Może być tylko wskazówką że może za tanio ale drogo nie zawsze znaczy dobrze. Zawsze lepiej brać ekipę z polecenia nawet jak pół roku trzeba czekać i parę groszy dopłacić bo droższa. Może się to w końcowym rachunku bardziej opłacać.

A jeśli chodzi o pracowników "wykwalifikowanych" spod budki z piwem... no cóż... tylko oni jeszcze dziś chcą pracować za 10zł/h. A skąd wziąć pieniądze na lepszego? A no od Was drodzy Inwestorzy. I dlatego portale ofert to nie jest dobre miejsce na szukanie wykonawców "dobrych i tanich". Bo jak ma być dobry to nie może by tani. Tak to niestety się kręci.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> stali jest dużo i dobrze że to teriva bo monolit w ich wykonaniu na pewno by sie zarwał


Bez obawy! Nieraz monolit ma tyle stali że zaprawę na gipsie - bez cementu można by dać! Projektanci mają to na uwadze  :yes:

----------


## obywatel-X

Jacek Baran - kierownik budowy i właściciel firmy budowlanej (oficjalnie moze być na syna, Jarosława Barana, bo wcześniej takie FV wypisywaliśmy) 

Jacek Baran - 502 204 572 - kłamca, oszust , ...: nie płaci za materiały. Początkowo kilka umów zapłaconych i potem bierze bez zapłaty : 

tłumaczył opóźnieniami płatności przez inwestorów, łudzi kolejnymi umowami, bierze materiał i nie płaci, odwleka , obiecuje i potem się nie 

oddzywa.  Nam drzwi wejściowych drewnianych nie zapłacił od prawie trzech lat, więc można mówić o złej woli ! ! !

Poza tym - jak powiedziała inwestorka z ul. ZŁotej Jesieni - wiele spraw jej sknocił. Jacek Baran - 502 204 572 = łgarz, oszust , ...! ! !  Prawie trzy lata nie płaci. Wkrótce spotkamy się w sądzie. ...

----------


## Janusz J

Witam.

Chcialem opisac moja "przygode" z firma Raptor - raptor-drzwi.pl i podzielic sie opinia na temat tej firmy.
Zamowilem w tej firmie dwie pary drzwi wewnetrznych z oscieznicami i klamkami. Byly to drzwi z oscieznicami nakladkowymi - montowanymi na istniejacych stalowych oscieznicach.
Pomiar zostal wykonany przez montazyste firmy Raptor.
Problemy zaczely sie przy montazu.
Z uwagi na fakt, ze w niewielkiej odleglosci od drzwi jest zamontowana szafa wnekowa, oscieznica nie miescila sie i nalezalo obciac jej pionowa czesc wzdluz.
Gdyby montazysta obcial oscieznice tak, ze zostalaby rowna 2mm szczelina miedzy oscieznica a szafa i wypelnil ta szczeline brazowym akrylem lub silikonem to nie mialbym zadnych uwag.
Montazysta obcial oscieznice i niestety po obcieciu przypominala ona  "fale Dunaju". Jesli ktos nie potrafi sobie wyobrazic jak moze wygladac krawedz 2-metrowej oscieznicy cietej wzdluz przy uzyciu jedynie pilki recznej, to chetnie podziele sie zdjeciami na priv
Montazysta nie zrazony wygladem krawedzi tej oscieznicy zamontowal ja i uznal montaz za wykonany prawidlowo.

Uzgodnilem z firma Raptor, ze montazysta poprawi ten montaz.
W efekcie oscieznica zostala przycieta po raz kolejny (tym razem rowno) i zostala zamontowana listwa maskujaca.
Rozwiazanie koncowe jest dosc dalekie od idealu, ale je zaakceptowalem, zeby oszczedzic sobie kolejnych przepychanek i dalszego przesuwania zakonczenia montazu.
Kolejne problem pojawil sie przy montazu klamek - dostarczone klamki mialy zbyt duzy szyld i nie bylo mozliwe ich zamontowanie, tak by drzwi sie zamykaly.
W rozmowie telefonicznej pan Krzysztof - wlasciciel firmy Raptor zapewnil mnie, ze pasujace klamki znajde w kazdym sklepie typu Casto.... Uzgodnilismy, ze zeby nie odwlekac zakonczenia montazu ja sam kupie te klamki i montazysta firmy Raptor je zamontuje.
Jednakze okazalo sie, ze kupienie pasujacej klamki wcale nie jest takie proste jak zapewnial pan Krzysztof i klamke ktora kupilem (z jednym z najmniejszych szyldow jakie udalo mi sie znalezc) musialem zwrocic do sklepu.
Poinformowalem o tym pana Krzysztofa i poprosilem, zeby to jednak on wywiazal sie ze swojego obowiazku i dostarczyl oraz zamontowal klamki.
W dosc nieprzyjemnej rozmowie telefonicznej pan Krzysztof stwierdzil, ze kupienie klamek jest wg niego moim obowiazkiem, bo on nie ma czasu, zeby jezdzic po sklepach i szukac klamek.
W rezultacie pan Krzysztof przyslal mi liste klamek, ktore beda pasowac do tych drzwi z ktorych wybralem taka, ktora mi odpowiadala.
Nastepnie nastapila kolejna malo przyjemna rozmowa na temat tego, kto powinien kupic i dostarczyc klamki w ktorej to pan Krzysztof stwierdzil, ze wg niego montaz drzwi zostal juz zakonczony (mimo, ze drzwi wciaz nie mialy klamek) i zarzadal zaplaty reszty naleznosci za montaz.
Po tej rozmowie zwatpilem w sens dalszych przepychanek z panem Krzysztofem i sam zakupilem klamki.
Klamki zostaly zamonotwane przez montazyste firmy Raptor.

Finalnie montaz zakonczyl sie z ponad 7-tygodniowym opoznieniem i wspolpraca z ta firma kosztowala mnie sporo stresu i zmarnowanego czasu.

----------


## jedrek188

Witam,dachlux-pokrycia dachowe,oddzial minsk maz,oszuści i krętacze,od września mimo zlozonej reklamacji na wykonanie dachu usterki nie zostaly naprawione,ciągle zbywanie telefoniczne,nawet oficjalne skargi wysylane do centrali nic nie dały,przestrzegam przed tymi oszustami...,pozdrawiam

----------


## jan_man

Dariusz Jackowski  oszust!!! remonty firma remontowa usługi remontowe Dark-bud Dariusz Jackowski Warszawa Piaseczno Lesznowola UWAGA OSZUST!!!

Ostrzegam przed zatrudnianiem do remontów mieszkań firmy Dariusza Jackowskiego działającego głównie na terenie Warszawy, Piaseczna, Lesznowoli. Miałem nieprzyjemność mieć z nim do czynienia. Oszukuje w ten sposób, że bierze zaliczki na zakup materiałów, potem przedstawia zamiast faktur ich kserokopie (na szczęście to zauważyłem), a z oryginałem po kilku dniach robi cichcem częściowe zwroty w markecie zgarniając gotówkę do kieszeni. Ponadto połowę worków (tych, co nie zwrócił do sklepu) wynosi bokiem. Zatrudnia do prac alkoholików w zaawansowanym stadium, jak nie wypiją z rana 200 ml wódki, to się cali trzęsą. Sam za kołnierz też nie wylewa. O jakości wykonanych prac lepiej nie wspominać. Kolega znający temat po oględzinach stwierdził, że to standard wykonania rodem z wioski sprzed trzydziestu lat po remoncie wykonanym własnym sumptem ze szwagrem. Omijajcie z daleka, uczcie się na moich błędach

----------


## Elfir

> UWAGA OSZUST!!!h



Jak nie chcesz mieć problemów z pozwem o zniesławienie lepiej abyś tu wkleił wyrok sądu potwierdzający, że to oszust. 
Inaczej zamiast wykonawcy, ty możesz mieć problem. Internet nie jest anonimowy.
Poza tym warto wkleić tu zdjęcia fuszerek - inaczej jesteś postrzegany jak czarny pijar robiony przez konkurencję.

----------


## mania_ania

Boże a my też mieliśmy ich brać. Pan Wenda był u nas w domu, obiecywał cuda na kiju!
3 innych wykonawców z którymi później rozmawialiśmy i 2 kierowników budowy ostrzegało nas przed nim. Dziwne jest, ze nie znaleźliśmy żadnej negatywnej opinii w internecie o MKK. 
Ostatecznie wybraliśmy ekipę z polecenia (jeszcze się okaże czy to był dobry wybór  :tongue: )
MKK miał poza tym podejrzanie niską cenę jak na firmę, która płaci podatki i sprawdziłam ich w ewidencji działalności gospodarczej. w ciągu 10 lat częste zamykanie i otwieranie firmy na różne osoby -syn, synowa itd. To zawsze daje do myślenia.




> MKK Budownictwo - ostrzegam przed tą firmą . Naciągacze i oszuści . Zero pojęcia o budowie . Popatrzcie na fotki z budowy w mojej galerii

----------


## combo

Mnie też bajerował MKK. Dał cenę najniższą z wszystkich wykonawców. Do spotkania jednak nigdy nie doszło.

----------


## jane25

WItam,
Ja przestrzegam przed Pawlem Bies ze Starachowic, ale jednocześnie działa w Warszawie (tu pracuje i mieszka)-reklamuje sie jako wykonawca projektów architektonicznych i budowlanych. Na poczatku, oczywiście, rzuca sie w wir pracy, projektuje zagospodarowanie działki, zanosi dokumenty, by dostać pozwolenie na budowę i na tym się konczy. Przestaje odbierać telefony, trzeba się mocno domagac, by wywiązal się ze swych innych obowiązków. Miesiące trwaly zanim oddał nam ksiegi z projektami. W związku z tym, że nie pozwalam sobie pluc w kasze, w koncu po kilku dobrych miesiącach, doszliśmy do porozumienia, że da nam za mniejsze pieniądze kierownika budowy. Nie dał. To on pojawił sie 'aż" RAZ na budowie, i to w drugim dniu budowy, kiedy ciesle zaczeli stawiac dom z bali. Na tym kontakt z nim sie urwal. Nie dopilnował NICZEGO! CHodząc poźniej po urzędach wychodziły jego kwiatki, jak to, że nie zgłosil poczatku budowy-co miał zrobić w moim imieniu itd itp. 
Jest to dość mlody człowiek około 30 lat, cecha charakterystyczna- jąka się.
PRZESTRZEGAM przed nim.

----------


## mariusz_wolski

*Uwaga 
na Pana Karola Mrozowskiego i jego firmę  A0 projekt http://a0projekt.pl/firma/*

- Blad na bledzie w przygotowanym i realizowanym projekcie inwestycji 
- Opoznienie sięgające ponad 8 miesiecy 
- "Fachowcy", których poleca podobnie jak on nie nadają się do niczego, niesolidnie, nieterminowo

----------


## karin10

O, dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Halina00001

*Ostrzegam przed Firmą WYPOŻYCZ regon - 260438054, nip 6572630219, adres M. Schoalsteria 57, 26-001 Masłów, właściciel Jarosław Pałys*, która podejmuje się grodzenia posesji siatką. Firma postawiła u mnie płot (był już zamontowany), dostali zapłatę (potwierdzili na piśmie), po czym zdemontowali płot i wyjechali. Interwencja wezwanej policji polegała na tym, że stali i próbowali wpłynąć na właściciela firmy, żeby zaprzestał demontażu ogrodzenia podczas, gdy on śmiał się w głos i robił swoje. Policja nie tylko nie ingerowała ale i wyraźnie postanowiła pomóc złodziejom. Umowy, potwierdzenie zapłaty itp. nie miały znaczenia dla dwóch policjantów (w tym policjantka, dziewczynka mikrej postury) postanowili wykręcić mi ręce (łatwiej to zrobić drobnej, starszej kobiecie niż dwóm robolom o posturze byka), jak powiedzieli, żebym nie próbowała powstrzymać robotników do czasu, gdy zdemontują resztę, zapakują do samochodu i wyjadą. Oczywiście, dzięki interwencji i przy pomocy policji, zostałam bez pieniędzy i płotu, a oszust wyjechał w siną dal, śmiejąc się w głos.

----------


## rrmi

> *Ostrzegam przed Firmą WYPOŻYCZ regon - 260438054, nip 6572630219, adres M. Schoalsteria 57, 26-001 Masłów, właściciel Jarosław Pałys*, która podejmuje się grodzenia posesji siatką. Firma postawiła u mnie płot (był już zamontowany), dostali zapłatę (potwierdzili na piśmie), po czym zdemontowali płot i wyjechali. Interwencja wezwanej policji polegała na tym, że stali i próbowali wpłynąć na właściciela firmy, żeby zaprzestał demontażu ogrodzenia podczas, gdy on śmiał się w głos i robił swoje. Policja nie tylko nie ingerowała ale i wyraźnie postanowiła pomóc złodziejom. Umowy, potwierdzenie zapłaty itp. nie miały znaczenia dla dwóch policjantów (w tym policjantka, dziewczynka mikrej postury) postanowili wykręcić mi ręce (łatwiej to zrobić drobnej, starszej kobiecie niż dwóm robolom o posturze byka), jak powiedzieli, żebym nie próbowała powstrzymać robotników do czasu, gdy zdemontują resztę, zapakują do samochodu i wyjadą. Oczywiście, dzięki interwencji i przy pomocy policji, zostałam bez pieniędzy i płotu, a oszust wyjechał w siną dal, śmiejąc się w głos.


Naprawde dobry towar  musisz miec  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  albo bardzo konkurencje ci przeszkadza!

----------


## Ronifcb

Tartak Ciechomice koło Płocka.oszukują na przekrojach drzewa !!!! Zamiast 8cm dostałem 7cm !! Nie polecam!!!!

----------


## JW_Lublin

Ze zdziwieniem zauważyłem, że mój "wykonawca" nadal istnieje i dalej nabiera ludzi:
http://www.gowork.pl/opinie_firma,1092593,0
http://www.handeldlugami.pl/www/dlug...,zrem,bud.html.
Przypominam, że firma Szymczyk Robert Zakład Remontowo-budowlany Zrem-bud, Radom jest firmą nieuczciwą! Mówię w oparciu o doświadczenie trojga ludzi z Lubelszczyzny oraz kilku  z Radomia. Przez roku wisiała w sieci moja strona nt. tego co p. Szymczyk zrobił u mnie i odzywały się do mnie osoby, które nacięły się tak jak ja. Może źle, że ją zdjąłem ...

----------


## dominikki

Firma "Ogrodzenia Radziszewski". Najbardziej nie słowna firma jaką w życiu spotkałem. Dwa miesiące właściciel firmy Mirosław Radziszewski nie potrafił przyjechać na pomiar. Cały czas miał wielkie problemy (urlop swój, urlopy pracowników, klęskę żywiołową na Podlasiu co spowodowało zatrzymanie pracy firmy na 2 tygodnie itd.). Wszystkim odradzam współpracę z tym człowiekiem bo jest nie poważny i śmieszny.

----------


## AgaSiewniak

Zdecydowanie NIE POLECAM usług p. Roberta Niecikowskiego (firma Tilex) !!! My zostaliśmy przez niego oszukani - klasyczny przypadek pseudo-fachowca, który znika bez wieści jak tylko dostanie zapłatę. Od dwóch tygodni dobijamy się telefonicznie, smsowo, mailowo - zero odpowiedzi. W mieszkaniu czekają na poprawkę ściany (nierówne gipsy, niechlujne wykończenia przy oknach i drzwiach, niedomalowane ściany) oraz część niezafugowanych płytek. Pan Robert Niecikowski podpisał z nami umowę, w której dał 3 letnią gwarancję - tylko co nam z tego, skoro teraz nie ma z nim żadnego kontaktu! Totalny brak profesjonalizmu i gigantyczne rozczarowanie. Ostrzegam i odradzam.

----------


## Dziekanows

Ostrzegam przed firmą *F.H.U. JAR-EKO* Jarosław Cichawa, 02-130 Warszawa, ul. Gorlicka 6/105 NIP: 113-007-77-92 tel. 882 835 771. 
Zwiedziony pochlebnymi opiniami n.t. firmy Jar-eko, tutaj na forum, zleciłem w sierpniu produkcję i montaż okien. 
5 sierpnia podpisaliśmy umowę, termin realizacji 6 tygodni, zaliczka gotówką im większa tym większy rabat końcowy. Stanęło na wpłacie 19000zł. 
Na początku października okazało się że Jar-eko jest zablokowany z powodu braku płatności, a moje zamówienie nie trafiło nawet na linię produkcyjną. Zażądałem spotkania i wręczyłem wezwanie do zwrotu zaliczki. Zgodziłem się na ratalny system zwrotu (6 tygodni). Bez skutku. Nie mam pieniędzy ani okien.
Niech to będzie przestrogą, że nie wszystkie firmy polecane tutaj na forum działają płynnie. Firma Jar-eko może i kiedyś trzymała pewien standard, w tej chwili została tylko tzw. dobra gadka. W firmach które z nim współpracują panuje opinia że "on się trochę pogubił...", z kolei w firmach windykacyjnych oraz rejestrze długów mają inną opinię na temat tego Pana, a jego firma jest im dobrze znana.

----------


## andro4

> Ostrzegam przed firmą *F.H.U. JAR-EKO* Jarosław Cichawa, 02-130 Warszawa, ul. Gorlicka 6/105 NIP: 113-007-77-92 tel. 882 835 771. 
> Zwiedziony pochlebnymi opiniami n.t. firmy Jar-eko, tutaj na forum, zleciłem w sierpniu produkcję i montaż okien. 
> 5 sierpnia podpisaliśmy umowę, termin realizacji 6 tygodni, zaliczka gotówką im większa tym większy rabat końcowy. Stanęło na wpłacie 19000zł. 
> Na początku października okazało się że Jar-eko jest zablokowany z powodu braku płatności, a moje zamówienie nie trafiło nawet na linię produkcyjną. Zażądałem spotkania i wręczyłem wezwanie do zwrotu zaliczki. Zgodziłem się na ratalny system zwrotu (6 tygodni). Bez skutku. Nie mam pieniędzy ani okien.
> Niech to będzie przestrogą, że nie wszystkie firmy polecane tutaj na forum działają płynnie. Firma Jar-eko może i kiedyś trzymała pewien standard, w tej chwili została tylko tzw. dobra gadka. W firmach które z nim współpracują panuje opinia że "on się trochę pogubił...", z kolei w firmach windykacyjnych oraz rejestrze długów mają inną opinię na temat tego Pana, a jego firma jest im dobrze znana.


Niestety nie mogę, chociaż również bym bardzo chciał, wyrazic się pochlebnie na temat firmy JAREKO i samego Pana Jarosława. Teraz żałuję, że nie napisałem tego postu wcześniej, ku przestrodze innym - może nie zawarłby Pan wówczas umowy z firmą JAREKO i nie miał teraz problemów. A też dużą rolę w wyborze tego właśnie Wykonawcy odegrały pozytywne opinie na temat firmy na forum Muratora.
Ze mną firma JAREKO zawarła umowę w lutym 2015 z terminem wykonania montażu okien Schuco Si82 do końca CZERWCA !!! ... czyli aż 4 miesiące czasu na zamówienie okien i montaż. Niestety, umowa nie została zrealizowana z winy Wykonawcy, który po prostu się z niej nie wywiązał tłumacząc problemami: najpierw problemem był brak elementów MOWO, a później okazało się, że spółka, której Pan Jarosław był pełnomocnikiem nawet nie wysłała zamówienia wykonania stolarki do Producenta. Poziom obsługi oceniam na totalne ZERO, bo gdybym się nie zapytał o realizację umowy na początku czerwca, to nawet bym nie wiedział, że Spółka (JAREKO s.c.) zawiesiła działalność gospodarczą. ŻADNEJ wcześniejszej informacji od Pana Jarosława na temat problemów nie było, co odbieram jako lekceważenie klienta.
Rozwiązanie "problemu" zaproponowane wówczas przez Pana Jarosława nie mogło być zaakceptowane (nowa, odrębna, umowa bezpośrednio z producentem i z montażem przez Pana Jarosława) ze względu na nienegocjowalne i nieakceptowalne (zwłaszcza co do sposobu płatności i terminów dostawy), jednostronne i narzucone warunki umowy przez firmę Awilux (producenta okien). Otóż zażadano 100% płatności za okna przy podpisaniu umowy (a nie przy dostawie) !!! - czyli podejście do klienta iście rodem z PRL. Generalnie - nie polecam, albo radzę się zabezpieczyć na wszelkie mozliwe sposoby podpisując jakąkolwiek umowę z Panem Jarosławem, pomimo podobno niekwestionowanej Jego fachowości w montażu stolarki okiennej, której nie dane mi było doświadczyć.
Byłem zmuszony do pilnego zamówienia okien w innej firmie wraz z montażem i jestem zadowolony - a też montaż był w warstwie ocieplenia. A co więcej, dostawa i montaż okien nastąpił już dwa tygodnie od podpisania umowy z nowym Wykonawcą, podczas gdy termin ten był niemożliwy do dotrzymania przez firmę Awilux.
Zaznaczam, że nie jestem żadna konkurencją dla Pana Jarosława i firmy Awilux, a jedynie piszę to "ku przestrodze" i "zastanowieniu". Teraz Szanowny Pan Jarosław nawet nie odpowiada na e-maile, co pozostawiam do samodzielnej oceny czytających.

I niestety zostałem z prawie 10.000,00 zł wpłaconej zaliczki jak dotąd "w plecy" (nie licząc odsetek ustawowych) i chyba nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak skierowanie sprawy do sądu.
Jeśli jest na forum ktoś jeszcze oszukany przez Pana Jarosława Cichawę, to może też niech podzieli się swoją opinią ...

----------


## jareko

Szanowny Panie andro4
Rozmowy o zmianie umowy na umowę trójstronną rozpoczęliśmy w II połowie czerwca po tym jak założyciele spółki zamknęli jej działalność nie wypłacając mi dość znacznej kwoty zwrotu VAT jaka mi się należała i dalej należy, stało się to powodem wielu problemów.
Zaliczka jaką Pan wpłacił wyniosła 9330 i z uwagi na brak MOWO oraz długiego czasu oczekiwania na materiał została na ten cel przeznaczona . 
Żeby było ciekawiej MOWO zaczęło sie pojawiać w Polsce dopiero w II tygodniu lipca. Osoby z branży dokładnie ten czas pamiętają i potwierdzą me słowa. Bynajmniej nie była to wina firmy Illbruck, twórcy tego systemu tylko zakładu produkującego kształtki na jej i innych wykorzystujących ten materiał producentów.
Problemy z MOWO może potwierdzić także jeden z Forumowiczów u którego w maju montowałem okna bazując na pozostałościach jeszcze z roku 2014 i z powodu rozszerzenia montażu o dwie pary drzwi zewnętrznych materiału zabrakło i pościągałem go chyba od wszystkich montażystów w kraju
Była możliwość wyjścia z kłopotliwej sytuacji i negocjacji warunków płatności u producenta ale rozmowy zostały zakończone 30 czerwca. Przekazanych mi szczegółów pertraktacji ujawniać nie będę.
Z uwagi na typowy kolor Nussbaum i mimo HSa termin realizacji zamknąłby się w ciągu maks 4 tygodni gdybyśmy doszli do porozumienia, wtedy realne opóźnienie w montażu wyniosłoby maks 3 tygodnie i zbiegłoby sie w czasie z ponownym pojawieniem sie MOWO na rynku. 
PS.
Na maile odpowiadam co mogę potwierdzić nagłówkami i datami otrzymanych i wysłanych wiadomości. 

By nie było w przyszłości takich sytuacji już nie jestem stroną w ewentualnej umowie, tylko wykonawcą montaży. Całość obsługi finansowo-prawnej przejmuje zakład produkcyjny

----------


## Slawko123

> -81 25.10.15, 22:18
> Mogę podać numer przez maila na ludzi, którzy od lat przeprowadzają bardzo fachowe remonty. Nie maja strony bo są zawaleniem zaleceniami. To zamkniete koło klientow.Trzeba dzwonić dużo wcześniej ale warto bo wszystko przebiega bez stresowo i profesjonalnie jak ktos potrzebuje to proszę pisać. I przestrzegam przed innymi reklamowany i ekipami. Ja zanim trafilem na ta dobra to przezylismy z żoną koszmar związany z remontem. Warto czasami poczekać bo jakość wykończenia jest najważniejszą. Kontakt prywatnie


nie dość, że ukryta reklama, to jeszcze w dziale o nierzetelnych wykonawcach. Skoro to takie tajne, to pewnie chcesz innych na minę wpuścić.

----------


## xkomandosx

Przestrzegam przed firmą *"Maksbud" Piotr Śladewski*  ul. Wiśniowa 33 96-515 Teresin

Jak źle wylali mi na budowie wieńce to uciekli, nie chcieli poprawić. Pracownicy nie potrafią czytać planów a właściciel w ogóle się nie pokazuje (tylko jak trzeba wziąć zaliczkę). Szalunki słupów się rozjeżdżały - trzeba było skuwać. Największy problem = tempo prac ! 8,5 tygodnia na strop i ścianę kolankową co i tak nie zostało skończone. Jak się zaczyna dzień od 30 min przerwy na kawę to nie ma szans na zmieszczenie się w terminie. 
Dodatkowo uciekając z budowy zabrali też część mojego sprzętu. (może dlatego że sami mają go mało, pożyczałem im m.in: kielnie, poziomice, pędzle, kątownik).

Uciekli jak tylko pierwszy raz dałem zaliczkę trochę w przód, bo już za dwa dni mieli kończyć dany etap, niestety się nie doczekałem. Mam nauczkę, że nie wolno się uginać pod argumentami: że nie mamy pieniędzy i w sklepie bierzemy na kreskę...

Dla zainteresowanych mogę podesłać mnóstwo zdjęć z realizacji przez tą firmę.

----------


## mureks

> Potwierdzam powyższe wypowiedzi. Dziękuje Ci TARD że rozpoczełeś ten temat. Ja osobiście też zostałam oszukana przez Pana Gontarka prezesa szanownej firmy bez względu na jej nazwę. Ponadto znam osobiśie ponad ...naście firm, osoby prywatne, które zlecały usługi i które też są poszkodowane. Oszustwo jego polega nie tylko na nie wykonaniu zgodnie z umową usługi ale także na wyłudzniu materiałów budowlanych. 
> A co do wypowiedzi ANTECH to śmiech mnie ogarnia gdyż na takich oszustów w naszym państwie nie ma prawa. Wyroków sądowych uprawomocnionych jest ponad 15, nie wiem ile osób ma sprawy w toku, a zgłoszenie do prokuratury też nic nie zdziałało. 
> Przeraża mnie tylko fakt że osoby pokrzywdzone są bezradne w odzyskanu czegokolwiek, a ile Prezes Firmy dorobi się na następnych naiwnych .....?
> Czy ktoś mi odpowie na pytanie: co zrobić aby ta osoba miała zakaz prowadzenia działalności w naszym kraju?


Wszystkich którzy mieli problemy z Panem Gontarkiem Bogdanem i z jego parszywą gębą, przymkniętymi oczkami, proszę o kontakt,
Poświęcę się i zrobię mu piękną wizytówkę w internecie. Stronę z jego postępkami. 
Wszystko zrobię, żeby więcej nikt się nie potkną o tego NIE-człowieka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mureks

Specjalnie dla pana Bogdana powstała jego strona. http://bogdan-gontarek-stop.jimdo.com Złodziej złodziej złodziej Idziemy do sądu na wojne

----------


## anna56

przestrzegam przed hydraulikiem Sławomirem Maciałkiem. Mimo wyceny i oglądaniu w domu co ma być zrobione po robocie żąda o 50% więcej niż było ustalone. Nie wystawia rachunków, ani nie chce w żaden sposób podpisywać się pod robotą. Pan Sławomir Maciałek (Grodzisk Mazowiecki, Warszawa) jest wiecznie niezadowolony, klnie jak szewc, spóźnia się, każe kupować sobie najdroższe materiały żeby robota szła gładko, trzeba mu pomagać bo robi sam, popołudniami, po pracy. Naciągnął nas po całości, bo bez żadnych kosztów własnych, bez materiału, pożyczając od nas domowe narzędzia, wyszło mu prawie 100zł/h (razem 2200zł). według tego Pana jest to tylko połowa stawek, i narzekał że tak mało wziął, także ostrzegam, jeśli nie będziecie dla tego Pana mili, być może zażąda pełną stawkę czyli 200 zł/h - przed robotą proszę uwzględnić źródła finansowania (kredyt, chwilówka, pożyczka od rodziny). Pan Sławomir Maciałek nie umawia się na godziny bo "bym nie zarobił na chleb". No i słusznie, w końcu jego dochód to liczba jeleni * dwukrotność stawki + 50%.

----------


## Maya1981

Przestrzegam przed nieuczciwym stolarzem - TH-Tippik Tomasz Hajduk - Milanówek i okolice. Tonie tylko zwykły oszust i złodziej, ale również partacz jakich mało. Nazywanie siebie stolarzem to w jego przypadku znaczne nadużycie! Jest nieterminowy, leniwy, kłamliwy i nie zna się na robocie. Dobrze idzie mu tylko wyciąganie reki po pieniądze - robota znacznie mniej go interesuje.  Schody skończył rok po terminie, przez wiele miesięcy nie mogliśmy się przez niego przeprowadzić, co spowodowało znaczne straty finansowe po naszej stronie. Kuchnia po niespełna roku nadaje się do wymiany. Dębowe fronty nie dość że są krzywe, niestarannie zamontowane, to po pół roku użytkowania popękały! W umowie mamy wpisane okucia Bluma, a ten oszust samowolnie zamontował inne, oczywiście tańsze GTV (różnicy w cenie rzecz jasna nie zwrócił!). Zobowiązał się do wymiany frontów w ramach "gwarancji", ale na gadaniu się skończyło! Teraz kuchnię poprawia ktoś inny, a jego pozwiemy o zwrot kosztów i odszkodowanie. Fatalny kontakt – telefonów zwykle nie odbiera, ciągle zmienia numery, wiecznie ma inne ważniejsze sprawy i nieustannie coś mu staje na przeszkodzie żeby wziąć się do pracy. Nie zliczę ile nam różnych wymówek zdążył nazmyślać – męczymy się z tym krętem i kombinatorem już blisko dwa lata! Ale wzięliśmy już prawnika i nie darujemy temu oszustowi! Na forum jest więcej opinii od innych ofiar tego oszusta, złodzieja i patałacha - wystarczy w google wpisać "tomasz hajduk oszust" - PRZESTRZEGAM - strata czasu, nerwów i pieniędzy.

----------


## electribe

> Robert Gawryła - Wcześniej Limitedesign, teraz http://studio-drewna.pl/.
> Nieuczciwy, nierzetelny,  nie odbiera telefonów, nie trzyma się terminów, kłamie. 
> Robi dziecięce błędy - jakby uczył się dopiero roboty. Problem w tym, że na mojej inwestycji. 
> Zmienia nazwy firm, bo pewnie ścigają go dotychczasowi klienci...
> Ostrzegam żebyście nie padli ofiarą jego niekompetencji...




Informacja dla oszukanych przez Roberta Gawryłę (firma Limited Design) – pan Gawryła został skazany przez Sąd Rejonowy w Legionowie na 10 miesięcy więzienia (czyn z art. 286 §1kk w zw. z art. 64§1kk). Wyrok stał się już prawomocny. Gawryła oczywiście tradycyjnie się ukrywa, nie wykluczone że nie ma go już w kraju, niemniej jednak jak go złapią, to za recydywę (bo to już jego drugi wyrok w podobnej sprawie) – pójdzie za kratki. Mam nadzieję, że dla wielu oszukanych będzie to choć niewielka satysfakcja…

----------


## drewniane kafelki

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.

Na wstępie i to nie jest autoreklama, mam bardzo szeroki zakres działania, ale kompletnie nie rozumiem postępowania zarówno Klientów, jak i wykonawców. Wielu wykonawców wciska kit - ok. Zaniżają ceny - ok. Miejcie świadomość, że odbijają sobie na materiałach, czy to będą prace budowlane, czy stolarskie. 

Dwa pytania od ostatnich Klientów: "Czy Pani także zmienia się cena o 5 000 zł przy podpisaniu umowy?" - dla mnie szok. Ale jak to?? Czemu?? Nie rozumiem?? Tak postępują wykonawcy!!! A Klienci się łapią, bo "niby" taniej. 

Potem drodzy Klienci dziwicie się, że wykonawca to kawał... tu kilka polskich typowych epitetów. Pytanie a jak Wy Klienci wybieracie? Na jakiej podstawie? Na podstawie ceny.. Czemu zatem się dziwicie? Hmm.... Temu że się znaleźliście w malinach?

----------


## wikariusz

Uwaga na oszusta partacza, tlenionego buraka z mazur, który przyjechał do centrum się dorobić -czyimś kosztem. Chodzi o człowieka imieniem Jacek Chałko tel: 504159737, który porzucił sprzedaż bazarową by zarobić rzecz jasna nieuczciwie w budowlance. Nie chcę się nie wiadomo jak rozpisywać tylko napiszę, że człowiek pobrał zadatek na materiał rozpoczął pracę, które nie skończył mimo, że dałem mu drugi termin. Pieniądze oraz większość materiałów brak -praca nie skończona -brak kontaktu. Szkoda, że już nie ucina się dłoni złodziejom

----------


## muzycznabj

> Bardzo mi przykro, ale list podpisany "Anonim" można chyba rzeczywiście potraktować jako anonim, nawet jeśli zawiera prawdę.
> Za tego typu opinie trzeba brać odpowiedzialność osobiście!


Niestety kolego to nie jest taki proste jak mogło by się wydawać.  Ludzie tego pokroju są zazwyczaj bardzo cwani i maja kontakty. Myślisz ,że ktoś chce robić sobie "przypał" + narażać się jeszcze na kontakty z Policja? nooo chyba nie

Ogólnie inicjatywa czarnych list jest bardzo dobra choć czasami niestety konkurencja stosuje nieuczciwe praktyki w ten sposób czyszcząc sobie  :mad:

----------


## Halszka102

> Facet nazywa sie Slawomir {ANONIMA PROSIMY O PODPISANIE SIĘ} i dziala na terenie Warszawy i okolic. Wymienial u mnie w domku centralne ogrzewanie (piec gazowy), robil do niego wszystkie rury, poza tym nowa instalacje hydrauliczna. 
> To co stworzyl top czysta makabra -
> 1. z centralnego caly czas ucieka woda - z wielu zgrzewow kapie (nie wiadomo czy nie z wiekszosci) - a to podobno czesto sie nie zdarza przy rurach zgrzewanych
>  - na szczescie wiekszosc rur idzie na wierzchu wiec ktos to moze naprawic, ale najgorsze bylo to ze w lazience rury do kaloryfera szly w podlodze i scianie i z nich kapalo co objawilo sie grzybem w pokoju obok (cieklo przez szpare miedzy ceglami) i plama na suficie w pomieszczeniu ponizej)
> 2. Facet zniszczyl przewody wentylacyjne - co objawilo sie m.in. plesnia w lazience.
> 3. facet ma tendencje do odcinania starych rur i zostawiania wszystkiego w stropach itp. - niby dobrze bo niewiele rujnacji, ale:
>  - odpryski przy odcinaniu rur diaksem wyladowaly na calkiem nowych oknach i pozostawily na nich niezmywalne rysy
>  - pozostawiane w scianach rury przeszkadzaly w kolejnych etapach remontu, a jak sie chcialo je wyjac to bylo to bardzo trudne
>  - !! facet zostawil z lenistwa w lazience stare rury kanalizacyjne przez co w mojej nie za duzej lazience odplyw od kibelka wyszedl strasznie z boku zamiast tuz za nim - to "bardzo piekna ozdoba lazienki"  i " przyjemne ulatwienie gdy chce jeszcze w lazience upchnac pralke   (Facet sie pytal gdzie maja byc odplywy i odpowiedz byla w tym samym miejscu gdzie byly stare - no ale coz widac do Polskiego hydraulika mozna duzo gadac a zrobi i tak jak mu bedzie wygodnie).
> ...


Tak mnie się wydaje, że zakres prac ustala się wcześniej, że nie wspomnę o umowie ale mniejsza z tym zastanawia mnie co innego - jak on narobił tyle szkód - trzeba na to czasu - a Ty nie reagowałaś??? Tu piszesz ??? z takim wykonawcą to do sądu. Robi się zdjęcia przed wykonaniem prac i po - to raz a dwa zawsze trzeba powiedzieć DOKŁADNIE  co chcemy nie tylko, że nowe rury ale również, że stare mają zniknąć - Nie wiem czy miałaś hydraulika czy "żula spod kiosku" - coś to grubą liną szyte - Prawdopodobnie poznałaś różnicę między taniutkim "panem Heniem" a profesjonalną firmą. Jak podliczysz koszty wszystkiego po doprowadzeniu do ładu tego co niby zrobił - bo nie chce mnie się wierzyć - to przepłaciłaś nawet drogą firmę - Tak poważnie nie wierzę w taki syf zrobiony przez jednego nawet niedouczonego hydraulika.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

Cóż ja tez kogoś dodam, tj firmę GWAMED z Nadarzyna, Firma robi balustrady, daszki szklane i inne konstrukcje. Co do jakości to nie można się przyczepić. jest naprawdę ok.
Co do terminowości mógłbym napisać książkę. Jak ktoś chce tracić życie na wieczne czekanie oczywiście może.
Dla zobrazowania sytuacji sprawa z ostatniego czwartku. Byliśmy umówieni na 8.00 rano. Przyjeżdżam na budowę , oczywiście nikogo nie ma a telefon nie odpowiada. od czwartku z firmą nie ma żadnego kontaktu. Dziś też dzwoniłem. Tez tak można. To oczywiście nie pierwszy taki przypadek. 
SZCZERZE ODRADZAM.

----------


## autorus

CD przebojów z firma GWAMED z Nadarzyna:

Niestety panowie z GWAMED nie przyjechali na umówione spotkanie , nie odbierają tez telefonu. Wiec odwiedziłem siedzibę firmy w Nadarzynie na ulicy małej 7. Spotkałem jednego pracownika,  był mocno zdziwiony całą sytuacją. Załoga pojechała do Ruśca montować jakieś barierki. Szef do wawy. 







Cała ta sytuacje zobrazuje fotką:

----------


## autorus

Niestety dziś z rana znów dzwoniłem do firmy GWAMED z Nadarzyna i znów nikt nie odebrał. 

Przyznam się , że czuję się bezsilny. Zanim jednak podejmę kroki prawne (swego czasu już z jednym wykonawca byłem w sądzie, prawnik, komornik , sprawa wygrana ale nikomu nie polecam tej drogi, sporo nerwów straciłem) 
dałem firmie GWAMED czas do 15.10.32016r na montaż barierek.

----------


## autorus

W związku z tym, że firma GWAMED z NADARZYNA kierowana przez Pana Krzysztofa Głowackiego nie ustosunkowała się do mojego pisma ( brak jakiegokolwiek kontaktu) nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak przejść na drogę prawną.

----------


## autorus

Dziś dostałem pismo oficjalne z firmy GWAMED.



Daje to nadzieję, ze jednak barierki zostaną zrobione.
Nie tłumaczy jednak nie odbierania telefonów. 
Zobaczymy.

----------


## lateksengineering

*Witam, przez przypadek znalazłem ten wpis o Panu Henryku, wg mnie jest niesprawiedliwy. Pan H. to bardzo porządny człowiek. Budowałem kilka domów i mam porównanie pracy różnych ekip. U mnie wykonanie bylo w porzadku, inspektor dokladnie sprawdzal i nie mial zadnych zastrzezen, prosze jeszcze raz o przemyslenie tak niesprawiedliwego komentarza, PS Nie widzialem tak dobrze zorganizowanej ekipy i przede wszystkim trzymajacej porzadek. Ja polecam*

----------


## zadrapz

Szanowni Państwo, bardzo Państwa przestrzegam przed działalnością pana Bartosza Mikołajewskiego. Działa on razem z kolegą. Nie ma tu mowy o żadnym profesjonaliźmie. Jeden z panów jest pseudoelektrykiem, który jest mistrzem nie rzetelności i wymówek, ale na pewno nie elektryki (p. Bartosz). Miałem nieprzyjemność z nim współpracować przy budowie domu i nie polecam. Każdą, najmniejsza rzecz przeciąga w nieskończoność tłumacząc się wszystkimi nieszczęściami np. złapał gumę, miał wypadek, chory pracownik, chory on, chora żona, chore dziecko, ktoś mu nie zapłacił i milion innych wymówek. Położenie elektryki w domu (przed tynkami) zajęło mu 5 m-cy. Podłączenie do domu kabla ziemnego - po 3 m-cach straciłem cierpliwość bo Pan Bartosz jednego dnia wykopał rów po czym tego samego dnia zwiał z budowy na kolejne 3 m-ce i mimo usilnych próśb, gróźb itp nie "dawał" rady wrócić, bo .... patrz wymówki wyżej. A rów nabrał wody i tylko musiałem ponieść dodatkowe koszty nowego elektryka i wypompowania wody. Ale już najgorsze we współpracy z panem Bartkiem jest BRAK KONTAKTU. To nie jest człowiek, do którego można normalnie zadzwonić. U niego wszystko odbywa się przez SMSy Nigdy z nikim nie esemesowałem tyle co z Panem Bartkiem. Wymieniłem z nim ponad 750 smsów!!!. Nawet jak zwiał po wykopaniu fosy (pod ten kabel ziemny) to nie odbierał tylko pisał smsy. Ten człowiek nie dotrzymał u mnie żadnego terminu, nawet umawianego po raz trzeci, czwarty itd z rzędu. Wszystko robi na ostatnią chwilę. Proszę sprawdzić czy odbierze przy Was telefon - NIE - bo pewnie dzwonią inni wkurzeni klienci. mógłbym tak jeszcze długo opisywać . Niestety jeszcze gorsze jest to, że jak już po roku walki z tymi wszystkimi terminami i prośbami o dokończenie tego, tamtego itd straciłem cierpliwość i wezwałem nowego elektryka. (A wiecie Państwo jak to jest - ciężko, bo on zaczął a później trudno zmienić bo on wszystko wie a nowa osoba musi robić po kimś i rozkminiać wszystko). Okazało się, że Pan Bartosz wielu rzeczy w tablicy nie przewidział prawidłowo np. pod sterowanie przez internet (które go przerosło na całej linii), w tablicy zostawił gigantyczny pierdolnik, bo Pan Bartosz ma "taki styl". Np. Nie opisuje kabli tylko później siedzi na budowie i szuka par a klient płaci. Nowy elektryk stwierdził, że w całym swoim życiu zawodowym nie zrobił tyle błędów ile Pan Bartek na mojej budowie. Co do płatności. Wielokrotnie dałem się zrobić tak, że dawałem zaliczkę na kolejny etap prac a Pan Bartek po zaliczce znikał na 2 tygodnie. I tak było wielokrotnie. Pan Bartek ma nawet niezłą stawkę za punkt, ale już za każdą inną pierdołę stawka jest bardzo duża np. wykucie czegoś np pod kable tak by można było powiesić na ścianie TV - 300 zł, podłączenie LEDa, wypięcie czegoś z tablicy itp. Pan Bartek jest nawet gotów sam bez pytania zmieniać reguły współpracy i np żądać rozliczenia za przepracowane h a nie za punkty jak wcześniej ustala. a w pracy naprawdę się nie spieszy!!. I tak wyglądała cała współpraca z Owym pseudoelektrykiem. Tylko pierwsze 3 dni pracował sumiennie, później zaczęła się gehenna. Po więcej szczegółów zapraszam na stronę na facebooku "anty Mikołajewski Elektryk" gdzie opisuję w pełni całą historię i w bardziej ułożony sposób opisuję kulisy współpracy. Publikuję również wszystkie smsy jakie przyszło mi wymienić z panem B. Strona:
https://www.facebook.com/AntyMikolaj...13197612443787 

Zdecydowałem się na ten krok ponieważ chcę przestrzec innych by nie zaczynali z nim współpracy. Po wszystkich tych przejściach nawet nie usłyszałem przepraszam.

----------


## Zagii

Były już wcześniej negatywne opinie na tamat prac firmy prowadzonej przez Sławomir Jagiełło Tarczyn. Oszukują na ilości zużytego materiału i na jego cenie. Gdy wskazałem im tańsze źródło materiału tego samego producenta, usluszałem, że nie są od tego by kupować najtaniej. W dodatku na prośbę o poprawki uszkodzeń i niedoróbek jakie wykonali usłyszałem, że powinienem mieć ubezbieczenie od uszkodzeń wykonawców.
Mimo pisemnej umowy migają się od odpowiedzialności do dziś nie otrzymałem też rachunku ani faktury za niewykonane prace. NIE POLECAM! Wręcz radzę ich unikać

----------


## agb

Jak nie chcą wystawić faktury/rachunku to do US ich zgłoś.

----------


## Tinaaa

Stachyra Zbigniew Zakład Remontowy

ul. Kompanii "Kordian" 27 /4
02-495 Warszawa
woj. mazowieckie

Po remoncie dom wygląda fatalnie. Wszystkie ściany są krzywe, przy drzwiach widać metalowy pasek. W ścianach są dziury i odpada tynk. Wszędzie się złuszcza i odpada farba. Pokazywał mi na próbkach kolory, wybrałam kolor. Dom pomalował na zupełnie inny kolor, wyszedł żółtawy. Użył najtańszych farb pomimo że miał użyć dobrych materiałów. Jak wracałam to na miejscu był tylko jeden pracownik, Pan Zbigniew i reszta pracowników robiła w tym czasie pewnie inne domy. Steropian kładł właśnie ten jeden pan w okularach (Pan Michał) , uważam że nie posiadający uprawnień do pracy na wysokościach,. Położył po amatorsku i krzywo steropian, Każda ściana jest krzywa, każdy parapet jest krzywy. Płytki też są położone krzywo. Poodpadały lampy ze ścian, plakietka Juwentus też jest przykręcona krzywo. Polozyli tak grubo steropian ze drzwi mozna bylo tylko lekko uchylić, a w dalszym ciągu nei otwierają się normalnie. Czeka mnie kolejny remont.

----------


## Tinaaa

Odradzam:

Stachyra Zbigniew Zakład Remontowy

ul. Kompanii "Kordian" 27 /4
02-495 Warszawa
woj. mazowieckie

Remontował mój dom. Wszystkie ściany są krzywe, przy drzwiach widać metalowy pasek. W ścianach są dziury i odpada tynk. Wszędzie się złuszcza i odpada farba. Pokazywał mi na próbkach kolory, wybrałam kolor. Dom pomalował na zupełnie inny kolor, wyszedł żółtawy. Użył najtańszych farb pomimo że miał użyć dobrych materiałów. Jak wracałam to na miejscu był tylko jeden pracownik, Pan Zbigniew i reszta pracowników robiła w tym czasie pewnie inne domy. Styropian kładł właśnie ten jeden pan w okularach (Pan Michał) , uważam że nie posiadający uprawnień do pracy na wysokościach, totalny amator, na pewno nawet nie słyszał o czymś takim jak poziomica. Położył po amatorsku i krzywo styropian. Każda ściana jest krzywa, każdy parapet jest krzywy. Poza tym styropianu nie powinna kłaść jedna osoba. Płytki też są położone krzywo. Poodpadały lampy ze ścian, plakietka Juwentus też jest przykręcona krzywo. Polozyli tak grubo styropian ze drzwi mozna bylo tylko lekko uchylić, myśleli że będziemy wychodzić z domu przez szparę? Po poprawkach w dalszym ciągu drzwi nie otwierają się normalnie. Dom po tym remoncie cały się rozpada, odpadają całe płaty tynku. Czeka mnie zrywanie całego styropianu, kładzenie od nowa tynku, zrywanie płytek...Cały remont od nowa.

----------


## sancho80

i inwestor nie pilnowal co mu robia?
chyba normalne ze się pilnuje swojego interesu.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

> i inwestor nie pilnowal co mu robia?
> chyba normalne ze się pilnuje swojego interesu.


trochę drażniące jest takie podejście. za każdym razem jak ktoś mówi, że jakiś "fachowiec" uraczył go piękną pracą to mnóstwo osób się wypowiada "a czemu go nie pilnowałeś? jesteś sam sobie winien !". Tylko, że nie zawsze ma się czas aby codziennie/dwa razy dziennie/dwa razy na tydzień  być na obiekcie. czasami też człowiek się nie zna i po to zatrudnia się osobę, która powinna znać się na swojej pracy aby nie przesiadywać nad wykonawcą i patrzeć cały dzień co robi.

fachowiec powinienn robić najlepiej jak potrafi a jeżeli nie potrafi to nie powinien robić. dopóki nie wypleni się podejścia 'jak nie pilnują to można sp***dolic' to będziemy do końca świata użerać się z partaczami - i to nie tylko w budowlance - to samo tyczy się każdej dziedziny.

jak Ci dentysta źle zrobi ząb to też pomyślisz  - a mogłem z lustereczkiem patrzeć na ręce!

----------


## agb

Pics or didn't happen.

----------


## borgio

No właśnie, przydałyby się jakieś zdjęcia, skoro komuś robi się tak złą reklamę...

----------


## rafhi

> trochę drażniące jest takie podejście. za każdym razem jak ktoś mówi, że jakiś "fachowiec" uraczył go piękną pracą to mnóstwo osób się wypowiada "a czemu go nie pilnowałeś? jesteś sam sobie winien !". Tylko, że nie zawsze ma się czas aby codziennie/dwa razy dziennie/dwa razy na tydzień  być na obiekcie. czasami też człowiek się nie zna i po to zatrudnia się osobę, która powinna znać się na swojej pracy aby nie przesiadywać nad wykonawcą i patrzeć cały dzień co robi.
> 
> fachowiec powinienn robić najlepiej jak potrafi a jeżeli nie potrafi to nie powinien robić. dopóki nie wypleni się podejścia 'jak nie pilnują to można sp***dolic' to będziemy do końca świata użerać się z partaczami - i to nie tylko w budowlance - to samo tyczy się każdej dziedziny.
> 
> jak Ci dentysta źle zrobi ząb to też pomyślisz  - a mogłem z lustereczkiem patrzeć na ręce!



Hmm nie zrozum mnie zle, ale jak się daje komuś grubą kasę za takie prace to jakbyś nie patrzyła trzeba pilnować... bo tak to w naszej Polsce jest.... i ani ty ani my ich nie nauczymy szacunku dla klienta i jego finansów.

na twoim miejscu pomyślałbym w tym momencie o odszkodowaniu - ewentualnej drodze sądowej... o ile masz dobrze spisaną umowę... ja podchodzę do tematu jak do mojej pracy gdzie podpisuje dosyć duże umowy w innym segmencie ale wierz mi  umowa tak mnie trzyma że nie mogę sobie pozwolić na niedopatrzenia. Moi przyszli wykonawcy będą mieli podobną umowę  :smile:  oczywiście nie taką wielką ale jeżeli ja jestem uczciwy i wykonawca również to nie powinien mieć obiekcji do jej podpisania. Jeśli ma to niech idzie do kogoś innego ... poczekam na takiego który nie będzie się bal podpisać, bo nie boi się ten kto jest pewny swego fachu. Przede wszystkim potrzebne są chłodne emocje i podejściu do tego jak do biznesu.

----------


## pablo86

Witam,

Kolejna osoba na czarnej liście to Marcin Pawelec, przedstawiający się jako Remontujzmarcinem lub pacbud Dobczyn ul. Mazowiecka 52 (prawdopodobnie fałszywy adres) telefony które uzywał 501 106 379 / , 501 879 068 /  693 593 199 / 697 313 501

Facet bierze zaliczki po czym kontakt milknie - usunął maila i telefony komórkowe chociaż jeden później włączył. Miły i uprzejmy ale nie dajcie się zwieść to kombinator i oszust, złożyłem zawiadomienie na policję o oszustwie.

----------


## Maniek70

OSTRZEGAM

Firma ED-BUD Materiały Budowlane sp. z o.o. z Sieradza ul. Uniejowska 20 - Waldemar Piątek - Edyta Kałuzińska Piątek - 

Radzę się dobrze zastanowić przed współpracą i dobrze pilnować sposobu wystawiania faktur.

Wpłaciliśmy im na materiały (YTONG) prawie 80 tys. złotych 10 sierpnia 2016r. -  nie wystawili nam faktury w terminie, mieszali dokumentami i obracali naszymi pieniędzmi przez 8 miesięcy a do dzisiaj nie zwrócili nadpłaty 11 tys. pln.

Opóźniały się dostawy z Ytonga - ciągle były wymówki, obietnice, zwodzenie... a w Ytongu nie wysyłali towaru bo nie dostawali płatności..

Część materiału musieliśmy kupić na szybko=drogo u innego dystrybutora, aby nie przerywać budowy.

Korektę faktury łaskawie wystawili w styczniu  z terminem zwrotu 28 dni !!! do dzisiaj - czyli 3 kwietnia 2017 - nie rozliczyli nadpłaty.

Sprawa już w drodze na wokandę i w stosownych urzędach...

Szczerze przestrzegam.

Mariusz

----------


## Nasir

Mirosław Górecki kominki Radzymin - opinie

Zdecydowanie nie polecam pana Mirosława Góreckiego z Radzymina! Zajmuje się m.in. instalacją kominków.
Nie twierdzę, że pan Górecki nie instalował wielu kominków.* Niestety jego wiedza i fach zatrzymały się na epoce sprzed wielu lat.*
Oto lista uwag i naszych nieprzyjemnych doświadczeń:\

1)Nie mam pretensji o to, że pan Górecki nie ma doświadczenia w przeróbkach kominów Schiedela – ale jako osoba odpowiedzialna za cały montaż i obudowę powinna zainteresować się tym tematem i zaproponować jakieś rozwiązanie (np. znaleźć swojego podwykonawcę). Nadmienię tutaj fakt, że wielu instalatorów kominków sami dokonują takie przeróbki . My zostaliśmy sami z tym problemem. Musieliśmy na własną rękę szukać jakiegoś wykonawcy oraz dokonać zakupu materiałów do przeróbki. Pan Górecki zasugerował nam zakup  materiałów. Potem okazało się, że wklejka nie nadawała się. Niepotrzebnie straciliśmy 200zł. 

2)Przy okazji sugerował zakup wklejki pod kątem montowanej 90 stopni – nie trzeba być ekspertem aby wiedzieć, że tego typu wklejka ma zdecydowanie gorszy ciąg niż ta pod kątem 45.

3)Dokonując zakupu wkładu – instalator jako sprzedawca powinien wiedzieć jaka jest gwarancja na wkład. O tym, że jest opcja przedłużenia gwarancji dowiedzieliśmy się przypadkowo sami. Muszą być spełnione określone warunki o których p.Górecki nie wiedział. Nie wspomnę tutaj o tym, że wkłady można kupować z różnymi dodatkowymi opcjami – niekiedy bardzo ważnymi. O czym też dowiedzieliśmy się po fakcie od innego instalatora. 

4)Każdy współcześnie instalujący kominki doskonale wie, że obudowa oparta na wełnie zamiast na płytach krzemowych jest rozwiązaniem którego się nie poleca – pan Górecki woli jednak wełnę.

5)Każda obudowa z płyt krzemowych współcześnie dodatkowo okładana jest płytami karton- gips. Zapobiega to ewentualnym pęknięciom. Pan Górecki nawet nie wspomniał o takiej opcji.

6)Pan Górecki reklamuje swoje usługi jako tanie i konkurencyjne cenowo. Wydawało nam się, że osoba która nie prowadzi biura i nie ma stałych dodatkowych pracowników będzie tańsza. Nic bardziej błędnego. Wycena montażu kominka była dokładnie taka sama jak w konkurencyjnych firmach które np. prowadzą swoje salony.

7)Po tym jak zrezygnowaliśmy z jego usług – zażądał absurdalnej kwoty 800zł za sam dowóz i wniesienie kominka. Pomimo, iż zarobił przynajmniej drugie tyle na materiałach które kupił z rabatem.

----------


## Slawko123

Zdecydowanie odradzam usługi firmy"

PHU BRAVO Tomasz Orzechowski  

PRUSZKOWSKA 17A                         
  05-840  Brwinów, Polska                         
                                                         NIP: 5341863242 

Firma wykonywała mi posadzki/wylewki na poddaszu.
Jakość usługi skandaliczna, posadzki nie maja poziomu, są pofalowane, różnica poziomu w pomieszczeniach do1,5cm, repery na ścianach łaciarz wykonał chyba tylko po to aby sobie pomalować coś na ścianach, zapewne pomylił szkołę dla rysowników z placem budowy i nie wie do czego to służy.
Jeden z pomocników, ukrainiec imieniem Stefan, więcej przeszkadzał i niszczył prace łaciarza niż był pomocny. Zostawili po sobie ogólny syf.

----------


## lczar

ROBERT KOŁACZ i MARIUSZ KOŁACZ z okolic GÓRY KALWARII- OSTRZEGAM!!! znani też jako firma BUDRO – OSTRZEGAM!!! Adres nieuczciwych wykonawców KONSTANCIN JEZIORNA CIECISZEW 44

Wiem też że próbuja już wykonywac pracy pod innymi nazwiskami/osobami z uwagi na znana już w internecie opinie o nich - uwaga! 

Wklejam jako nowy post ponieważ oryginalny juz się zarchwizował.

Szanowi Inwestorzy,

Jutro będzie 1.06.2011. Zgodnie z umową 1.06.2011a nasz dom miał być gotowy w stanie deweloperskim. A co jest?

Nieskończony stan surowy, nieskończona więźba częściowo zadeskowana i masa błędów budowalnych których poprawki będą nas teraz sporo kosztować. I to jest to co zrobiono jeszcze zrobić w zeszłym roku. W tym roku Robert Kołacz wogóle nie odbiera telefonów i nie odpowiada na maile. Po prostu, wziął pieniądze za to co zrobił i zapadł się pod ziemię nawet nie informując nas że nie zamierza kontynuować prac.

Proszę - nie dajcie się zwieść pozornej uczciwości, mało tego – skromności i rzekomej fachowości tego człowieka. Fundamenty robili nam miesiącami. Potem kilku miesięczna przerwa, nie odbierał telefonów po czym pod koniec pażdzienirka zadzwonił żeby odebrać strop! Przyjechaliśmy na budowę, strop zalany ale jak go zazbroił – niewiadomo. Od początku była mowa że Pan Kołacz pracuje razem z murarzami i jest na budowie cały czas – to fikcja. Było tak przez pierwszych kilka dni. Potem ekipa się zmieniła i resztę prac wykonywali ukraińcy z których tylko jeden mówił po polsku. O jakości ich prac szkoda gadać. Powiem tylko że zebrałem dwa worki butelek po wódce z lasu za domem gdzie urządzali sobie najwyraźniej zabawę kto dalej wyrzuci pustą flaszkę.

Na potwierdzenie tego co napisałem powyżej gotów jestem przesłać całą dokumentację fotograficzną. Mało tego podaję swój numer telefonu 692726035. Proszę śmiało dzwonić udzielę szczegółowych wyjaśnień jeśli tylko w ten sposob uchronie chociaz jednego inwestora bede miec satysfakcje.

PS. Dopisuję to 2013-03-05 - kilka miesięcy temu dzwonił do mnie inny inwestor który równiez został przez nich wyrolowany. Jest w trakcie sprawy sądowej.

----------


## jessica666

Uwaga-para oszustów działających w mazowieckim.
Ogłaszają się na oferia.pl

Niejaki Bogdan Piwowarski-oszust i złodziej, działa z Jadwiga Roszczyk:
http://oferia.pl/wykonawca/bogdan-piwowarski/819486

http://oferia.pl/wykonawca/jadwiga-roszczyk/947502


Bogdan Piwowarski, (jezdzi Ford Transit nr.rej. WSC 9H14
pesel: 60100404535)
Adres:Krubiczew 3,05-155
tel. 784-068-740,694-515-617 (choć pewnie zaraz zmienią numery telefonów)-ale podaję ku przestrodze!!!

Oszust podjął się remontu mieszkania.
Otrzymał zaliczkę 14000 (czternascie tyśięcy złotych) , został spisany z dowodu, sporządziliśmy umowę z zakresem usług i... ślad po nim zaginął.
sprawa zgłoszona na policję, udało nam się znależć też inne osoby ,które w ten sam sposób okradł.

Posiadam wszystkie dokumenty do wglądu (może zgłoszą się jeszcze inne oszukane osoby).

Nawet wygrali sprawy sądowe,o nakaz zwrotu pieniędzy-ale ten ów oszust-nie ma nic na siebie i komornik nie może mu nic zająć.
Natomiast policja-nie może go znależć!!!!! (mając skan dowodu, zdjęcie samochodu,adresy)-co zrobić w takiej sytuacji.Jak dochodzić swoich praw.
Uważajcie-niech moja strata będzie dla wszystkich ogromnym ostrzeżeniem.

----------


## Sprawiedliwy_2017

Ostrzegam Państwa przed Piotrem Balcerowskim i firmą P.H.U. Hebal z Grodziska Mazowieckiego. Niekompetenty oszust, któremu wydaje się że jest bezkarny. Jego pracownicy uszkodzili drzwi firmy PORTA przy montażu a on nie poczuwa się do żadnej odpowiedzialności. Oszukuje, że jest to wada fabryczna, do tego obraża klientów w stanie upojenia alkoholowego.  Nie jest to pierwsza negatywna OPINIA związana z firmą Hebal. Poniżej linki związane z poprzednimi sprawami firmy P.H.U. HEBAL

http://forum.muratordom.pl/archive/i...77103-p-2.html
http://oknaopinie.pl/boram-opinie-t62.html

----------


## coulignon

Obraża klientów w stanie upojenia alkoholowego?  :jaw drop: 

Okropne.

----------


## Paweł11111

> uwaga na firme P.H.U. CONSTRUCTOR 24 RAFAŁ Bejtka  pobiera pieniadze i znika i nieodbiera telefonow zmiena nazwe firmy co jakis czas prosze uważac działa w warszawie i okolicach


Czy mogę prosić o kontakt w sprawie firmy Constructor - 600-239-719. Pozdrawiam. Paweł

----------


## Kaizen

Urzekła mnie moja historia  :wink: 

Jest mroźny, majowy poranek. Pełen niepokoju, że nie zorganizowałem jeszcze montażu instalacji rekuperacji budzę się, golę, biegiem odprowadzam dziecko do przedszkola i mogę wreszcie zadzwonić. Wyszukuję ukochanego wykonawcę. Jest na liście producenta materiałów, których chcę używać jako autoryzwany monter (peflex.pl). Jest też na liście monterów wybranego rekuperatora (Thessla Green). Rewelacja. Do tego ma do mnie ze 35km. Ideał.
Dzwonię. Odbiera. Rozmawia się sympatycznie, rzeczowo. Mam wysłać materiały potrzebne do wyceny. Wysyłam. Jest 23 maja 2017 r. godzina 13:53...
Czekam kilka dni i nic.
Dzwonię... Raz, drugi, piąty....
W końcu odbiera. "Nic nie dostałem... Aaaa, wpadło do spamu. Zaraz odpiszę".
Mijają kolejne dni, i dalej cisza.
Dzwonię... Raz, drugi, piąty...
13:36 8 czerwca 2017 r. po próbie połączenia otrzymuję SMSa:
"Jestem na szkoleniu. Oddzwonię w przerwie".
I co? Oczywiście cisza.
Dzwonię dalej.... 21 czerwca. Nie odbiera, ale... oddzwania.  Z kolei ja nie mogłem rozmawiać, ale za chwilę oddzwaniam. Udaje się nam porozmawiać trzeci raz.
Zmienił operatora, bo z poprzednim miał problemy. Pewnie dzwoniłem, ale trafiłem z niewyjaśnionych powodów na listę blokowanych (ale skąd zatem SMS, że oddzwoni w przerwie szkolenia?). Jak to nie wysłał oferty? Zaraz wyślę jeszcze raz, skoro zginęła na łączach.
Dla przypomnienia wysyłam maila, żeby przypomnieć namiary i dane do przygotowania oferty. Pewnie znowu trafiły do spamu. 
I chyba znowu trafiłem na listę ignorowanych, bo od tego czasu zero odzewu, telefonu nie odbiera...

A kto to taki? Trochę przykro, że "kolega" z FM Instal Technic

Pompy Ciepła, Rekuperatory Dobór i montaż instalacji Optymalizacja rozwiązań 608575118 [email protected] www.instaltechnic.pl głównie mazowieckie i łódzkie

Nie polecam - strata czasu. Żeby chociaż uczciwie powiedział "nie opłaca mi się", "nie mam terminów do końca roku" czy coś w ten deseń. Ale nie. Sprawiał wrażenie zainteresowanego wykonania mojej wentylacji.

----------


## PaRa

Odradzam zlecanie pracy temu człowiekowi, ogłasza się na OLX, ja niestety nie znalazłem o nimi informacji i dlatego staram się ostrzec innych. 
Człowiek moim zdanim nie ma kompletnie zdolności i wiedzy o ogrodzeniach, a co gorsze nie myśli też podczas pracy ( silikonowanie podczas deszczu ). 

https://www.olx.pl/oferty/uzytkownik/2I5o7/ , 

KM System
Mirosław Bugajski
Bielicha
26-600 Radom
tel. 530 420 024

----------


## Michal123456

Witam nie będę tu nikogo bronił ale ja z P. Marianem nigdy nie miałem problemów wszystko w sprawie kupna działki przebiegało bez najmniejszych komplikacji , nie rozumiem po co komu takie posty i zależnie  się nad tym jak samemu się jest nie wporzadku . Gorąco polecam z Żoną.

----------


## Michal123456

Witam nie będę tu nikogo bronił ale ja z P. Marianem Borowieckim nigdy nie miałem problemów wszystko w sprawie kupna działki przebiegało bez najmniejszych komplikacji , nie rozumiem po co komu takie posty i zależnie  się nad tym jak samemu się jest nie wporzadku . Gorąco polecam z Żoną.

----------


## coulignon

ale co z Żoną Pana Mariana polecasz? :big grin: 

Matko....

----------


## DEMCIA

> Witam nie będę tu nikogo bronił ale ja z P. Marianem Borowieckim nigdy nie miałem problemów wszystko w sprawie kupna działki przebiegało bez najmniejszych komplikacji , nie rozumiem po co komu takie posty i zależnie  się nad tym jak samemu się jest nie wporzadku . Gorąco polecam z Żoną.


chyba szwagry...jak z żoną Mariana..bronią Mariana  :smile:

----------


## leszek811

wszystkich przestrzegam przed firmą "Tynk-Bud Przemysław Panek Usługi Budowlane" (Jędrzejów Nowy 8 :cool:  tel. 603 995 281

Tynkarza tego polecił mi mój znajomy - wykonywał u Niego w domu dwie niewielkie prace tynkarskie, z których podobno się wywiązał z małym poślizgiem w terminie. Jako że teraz o w miarę nieodległy termin u tynkarza jest ciężko, a Przemysław Panek miał termin za niecałe 2 miesiące, a w dodatku był polecony przez wspomnianego znajomego, to 16 czerwca zadzwoniłem, opisałem zakres (tynki maszynowe gipsowe utwardzane; dom jednorodzinny ok 500-600m2 tynku), podałem wstępne namiary gdzie jest budowa i zarezerwowawałem termin (10 sierpnia). Ustaliliśmy, że trzeba będzie jeszcze zrobić oględziny budowy. Około miesiąca do daty rozpoczęcia pracy zacząłem się umawiać na wspomniane oględziny - Przemysław Panek kazał dzwonić w sobotę 22 lipca ok 13:00 i jeśli da radę to podjedzie i obejrzy. Tak jak ustaliliśmy w sobotę dzwoniłem, jednak nikt nie odebrał telefonu. Po weekendzie zadzwoniłem i umówiliśmy się, że podjedzie na budowę w sobotę 29 lipca ok godz 8:00 - 9:00, jednak żeby jeszcze zadzwonić w piątek wieczorem w celu potwierdzenia. W piątek 28 lipca wieczorem dzwoniłem, jednak nikt nie odebrał, a w sobotę od rana komórka była wyłączona. Podjechałem zatem do siedziby firmy (z tego co się zorientowałem, to dom Przemysława Panka) i po krótkiej rozmowie ustaliliśmy, że praca oczywiście jest aktualna i podjedzie oglądnąć budowę ok 16:00. Pojechałem zatem na budowę, aby być na miejscu. O godz. 15:13 otrzymałem smsa od Przemysława Panka, że jednak nie chce tego budynku tynkować i żebym sobie poszukał kogoś innego. Nie odebrał też ode mnie telefonu.

Podsumowując: Przemysław Panek jest niepoważnym i bardzo niesłownym człowiekiem (bardzo delikatnie to ujmując). Straciłem 1,5 miesiąca na czekanie, a mogłem już być w kolejce u innych tynkarzy - przez to posypały mi się kolejne prace i terminy. 

Jeśli ktoś byłby zainteresowany współpracą z tym człowiekiem to polecam najpierw udać się pod adres siedziby firmy "Tynk-bud", porozmawiać z Przemysławem Pankiem i wtedy podjąć decyzję czy na pewno to jest właściwa osoba...

----------


## rrmi

Zadziwiajace , ze te  negatywne posty  zwykle pochadza od posiadaczy max 10 postow na forum i wszystkie sa zwykle w jednym temacie .

----------


## tkozlowski

Zarejestrowałem się na forum, aby wyrazić opinie o jednej firmie, która znalazła się na białej liście wykonawców. 

Zmuszony znalezieniem nowej ekipy do tynków wewnętrznych (gdyż poprzednia zachowała się tak samo) postanowiłem przejrzeć watek białej listy.
Skuszony zostałem dobrymi opiniami o firnie *SAIN z Sochaczewa 509499922* postanowiłem się skontaktować.
Nie chcę wyrażać swoich spostrzeżeń na temat jakości wykonywanej przez nich pracy, bo niestety nie widziałem efektów, ale obsługa klienta to totalna porażka.

Przy pierwszym kontakcie telefonicznym w sierpniu tego roku zabrzmiało dość optymistycznie,"możemy rozpocząć u Pana prace od 11 września". Nawet się ucieszyłem bo na dobra ekipę trzeba jednak trochę dłużej poczekać. Oczywiście jak to się przeważnie odbywa kolejne spotkanie na budowie i dogadanie szczegółów. Więc dzwonię celem umówienia spotkania, niby w porządku umawiamy się na najbliższy piątek. Chcąc potwierdzić wizytę dzwonię w dzień wcześniej i słyszę "oddzwonię do Pana około 17 aby potwierdzić". Ani nie zadzwonił ani nie przyjechał ! Kolejne telefony w kolejnych tygodniach, podobne gadki i zero odzewu. Pomyślałem sobie dobra poczekam do września, w między czasie potwierdzał mi że jestem gdzieś tam zapisany więc może nie ma co być namolnym. Dobra przyszedł początek września postanawiam dzwonić i słyszę że "we wrześniu to na pewno nie możliwe, wchodzi w grę październik", myślę sobie no dobra w sumie nie robi mi to różnicy. Umawiamy się tego samego dnia na telefon o 13:00, rzekomo Pan ma mieć jakiś notatnik i coś tam posprawdzać. Dzwonię kilka razy po 13 i co nie odbiera, nie oddzwania, cisza, zero kontaktu. 

Dla mnie to jest totalna dyskwalifikacja, nie rozumiem w końcu to ja jestem klientem, o którego powinno się zabiegać, ale widać, że nie potrzeba tego rozbić a zlecenia i tak są - dziwne czasy ... Nie polecam z firmy *SAIN (sain.pl) z Sochaczewa !!!*

----------


## Pasiu&Moniś

No przecież właśnie od tego jest ten temat, co tu więcej pisać?

----------


## Pasiu&Moniś

Sprawę pewnie zawsze może Ci zrobić a to czy wygra czy nie to już sprawa sądu a nie forumowiczów. Inna kwestia czy jeśli faktycznie totalnie skopał robotę będzie chciał z Tobą walczyć.

----------


## agb

Skoro oboje wiecie jak działają sądy to w czym problem? Możesz kulturalnie opisać sprawę, bez nazywania nikogo złodziejem czy oszustem. Pokaż i opisz co zostało zrobione, ewentualnie co Twoim zdaniem było nie tak i każdy sobie oceni owego wykonawcę.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Wy Inwestorzy możecie nas wykonawców tu ma forum podać z imienia i nazwiska... nawet z numeru kołnierzyka czy buta. My Was Inwestorów nie mamy prawa nawet z imienia czy nicu że o nazwisku nie wspomnę. Tak działa ochrona danych osobowych... niestety... bo czasem chcialoby się  zamieścić ostrzeżenie odnośnie Inwestora-Klienta. Nawet tu na Forum są Inwestorzy którzy "budują się tanio" -  siedem czy osiem spraw sądowych mówi coś za siebie.... o mało co nie byłem dziewiątym - dobrze jest zasięgnąć języka w zaprzyjaźnionej hurtowni  :wink:   Nie powstanie żadna czarna lista inwestorów bo to wbrew prawu. Niestety...

----------


## magda1984

Robert Filipczuk Dębe Wielkie tel. kom. 515-936-562- układanie podłóg drewnianych - NIE POLECAM - deski podłogowe źle ułożone. Miał przyjść poprawic i przez rok czasu wymyslal przez telefon bajki dlaczego nie przyszedł. Ten człowiek jest bezczelny i zachowuje sie jak dziecko. Szczerze odradzam. Zwykle oszustwo i złodziejstwo!

----------


## Marnak

Szanowni, jeżeli ktoś z Was trafił na tego człowieka i jego firmę: *PPHU Bogdan Rosa ze Stoczek Łukowski* i został pokrzywdzony w sposób polegający na pobraniu zaliczki i nie wykonaniu usługi, to proszę o kontakt: [email protected]. Niestety liczba osób, które w ostatnich latach były poszkodowane się powiększa co widać w bazach dłużników. Bezkarność to najlepsze słowo na to co się dzieje.

----------


## STROOMYK

> Urzekła mnie moja historia 
> 
> Jest mroźny, majowy poranek. Pełen niepokoju, że nie zorganizowałem jeszcze montażu instalacji rekuperacji budzę się, golę, biegiem odprowadzam dziecko do przedszkola i mogę wreszcie zadzwonić. Wyszukuję ukochanego wykonawcę. Jest na liście producenta materiałów, których chcę używać jako autoryzwany monter (peflex.pl). Jest też na liście monterów wybranego rekuperatora (Thessla Green). Rewelacja. Do tego ma do mnie ze 35km. Ideał.
> Dzwonię. Odbiera. Rozmawia się sympatycznie, rzeczowo. Mam wysłać materiały potrzebne do wyceny. Wysyłam. Jest 23 maja 2017 r. godzina 13:53...
> Czekam kilka dni i nic.
> Dzwonię... Raz, drugi, piąty....
> W końcu odbiera. "Nic nie dostałem... Aaaa, wpadło do spamu. Zaraz odpiszę".
> Mijają kolejne dni, i dalej cisza.
> Dzwonię... Raz, drugi, piąty...
> ...


Dobrze wiedzieć. Choć ja otrzymałem ofertę od Pana Pawła to przyznam, że już nigdy później nie udało mi się jej omówić podczas spotkania. Kilkukrotnie przekałdane z powodów wszelakich. Od choroby (co przeciez może się zdarzyć) po wyjazady słuzbowe (które tez moga się zdarzyć). Odpuściłem.

----------


## STROOMYK

Zachęcam do rozwagi:

Moje osobiste dosąwidczenia ze składem budowlanym Minox sa bardzo złe. Zostałem zachęcony atrakcyjnymi cenami zimą. Wiosną gdy rozpoczałem budowę na umówione trzy transporty dojechał jeden. Pomimo złożenia zamówienia na stal na 7 dni przed dostawą, tansport nie dojechał (bo podobno były kłopoty logistyczne), a dnia nastęnego kiedy to juz na 100% miał dojechać handlowiec poinformował mnie że nie ma połowy zaówionej stali na składzie! Podobnie z materiałami ściennymi. W XPSie, który dotarł było sporo płyt zniszczonych (uszkodzonych). Nie wiem ile w tym prawdy ale snuje się w sieci informacja o złej kondycji finansowej spółki i tym tez tłumaczę braku płynności w towarach i transporcie.

----------


## Owczar

> Dobrze wiedzieć. Choć ja otrzymałem ofertę od Pana Pawła to przyznam, że już nigdy później nie udało mi się jej omówić podczas spotkania. Kilkukrotnie przekałdane z powodów wszelakich. Od choroby (co przeciez może się zdarzyć) po wyjazady słuzbowe (które tez moga się zdarzyć). Odpuściłem.


Miałem identyczną sytuację jak Kaizen, ale ja pytałem o pompę ciepła. Kilka telefonów, kilka maili i zawsze takie same durne tłumaczenia... Zaraz wyślę, wpadło do spamu itd. Nie chce robić to niech nie robi, ale mógłby od razu powiedzieć, nie jestem zainteresowany.

----------


## agb

Można sobie wpisać w google Minox upadłość. Nie, firma nie upadła, ale jeszcze przed tą informacją z kwietnia przestrzegano mnie przed tą firmą.

----------


## Lewis2018

Firma Budowlana

Budowa Domów Krzysztof Chojnacki Firma ,,NOWA''  z miejscowości Rzekuń
    /

Nowa. Budowa domów. Chojnacki K.

 i

BUD DOM Budowa Domów Pod Klucz Chojnacki Robert  z miejscowości Rzekuń

Prace budowlane Ci Panowie wykonują razem , czyli ojciec i syn. Zleciliśmy tym panom pracę budowlane przy naszym budynku. Na początku sprawiali wrażenie ludzi znających się na tym co robią. Oczywiście przed powierzeniem im prac widzieliśmy ich wcześniejsze realizacje i wszystko wyglądało naprawdę ładnie. Pan Krzysztof chwali się swoim  stażem w zawodzie i tym że posiada tytuł mistrza budowlanego .

 Niestety rzeczywistość okazała się całkowicie inna.  Prace zostały wykonane niezgodnie z projektem i sztuką budowlaną.  Poniżej zamieszczamy opis źle wykonanych rzeczy. 

Niezawibrowanie betonu co poskutkowało złym ułożeniem mieszanki betonowej w szalunkach. Po zdjęciu szalunków naszym oczom ukazała się duża ilość raków i miejsc w którym było widać zbrojenia. Oczywiście Pan Krzysztof podczas zalewania twierdził że beton podawany z pompy pod wpływem wysokości z jakiej spada sam się zawibruje, niestety tak się nie stało. 

Nieprawidłowo wykonane zbrojenie.  Przed zalaniem zbrojenie było odbierane przez kierownika który stwierdził nieprawidłowości i nakazał wykonawcy ich poprawę. Dzięki rakom które miejscami ukazały fragmenty zbrojenia wiemy że Panowie  tych poleceń  nie wykonali bo ważniejsze dla nich było w tym czasie  konsumowanie obiadu. Oczywiście później tłumaczyli się że oni zrobili wszystko zgodnie z obowiązującymi normami, dziwne tylko że w projekcie zapisane jest co innego.

Brak niektórych elementów żelbetowych. Wynika to z tego że panowie prawie wcale nie czytali projektu .

Dalsze wady to krzywe ściany, rozsadzone szalunki przez co beton wystaje kilka cm poza ścianę itd.

Niestety panowie po tym co zrobili z budowy uciekli i odmówili dalszego kontynuowania prac oraz wykonania poprawek źle wykonanych rzeczy.
Naszym największym błędem było wypłacenie na bieżąco zaliczek.  

Stanowczo NIE POLECAMY ! ! !

Oczywiście na wszystko mamy dowody w postaci dokumentacji zdjęciowej.


Poniżej zamieszczam link strony  gdzie można przeczytać więcej i zobaczyć zdjęcia z realizacji :

https://chojnacki-krzysztof-rzekun.jimdofree.com/

lub

https://krzysztof-chojnacki-rzekun.jimdofree.com/

----------


## kasiaR

Witam, 
Przestrzegam przed hydraulikiem oszustem.

Usługi Hydrauliczne Marcin Podgórski
Firma zarejestrowana w 05-334 Latowicz, ale oszust działa w okolicach Mińska Mazowieckiego i Warszawy


Pobiera zaliczki, nie odbiera telefonów, nie wykonuje prac mimo ustalonych terminów. Ma długi i zamknięte drzwi w wielu hurtowniach. 
Zleca dane mu prace podwykonawcom, wciskając im kit ,że :"jutro im zapłaci " lub  że "inwestor im zapłaci" . Bierze pieniądze od inwestorów i nie rozlicza się ani z pracownikami ani z inwestorem ani z zamówionymi podwykonawcami. 


Niestety oszukał już wiele osób między innymi mnie biorąc zaliczkę i nie pokazując sie już nigdy . Kilka razy udało mi się go namierzyć na jakiś budowach . Gość śmieje sie w twarz i nic sobie nie robi z długów które ma. Oszukuje kolejne osoby …

Ostrzegam. Nie płaćcie żadnych zaliczek temu panu.

----------


## BYLE JAK

> Wy Inwestorzy możecie nas wykonawców tu ma forum podać z imienia i nazwiska... nawet z numeru kołnierzyka czy buta. My Was Inwestorów nie mamy prawa nawet z imienia czy nicu że o nazwisku nie wspomnę. Tak działa ochrona danych osobowych... niestety... bo czasem chcialoby się  zamieścić ostrzeżenie odnośnie Inwestora-Klienta. Nawet tu na Forum są Inwestorzy którzy "budują się tanio" -  siedem czy osiem spraw sądowych mówi coś za siebie.... o mało co nie byłem dziewiątym - dobrze jest zasięgnąć języka w zaprzyjaźnionej hurtowni   Nie powstanie żadna czarna lista inwestorów bo to wbrew prawu. Niestety...


W DUP.E miej ochronę danych osobowych. Masz coś ciekawego do napisania, to pisz!
Nie powstanie czarna lista inwestorów, bo to jest forum inwestorów, a nie forum budowlane i inwestorzy - moderatorzy wycinają takie niewygodne posty!!!
*SKANDAL!*

----------


## Owczar

Tak z ciekawości zapytam, gdzie był kierownik budowy? To powinno zostać przerwane po fundamentach...

----------


## zulka88

OSTRZEŻENIE!!! 
Chciałabym wszystkich ostrzec przed PRZEMYSŁAW CHOLEWICKI z Ursusa, nr jego tel 794474361 wykonuje wszelkiego rodzaju remonty, u mnie miał robić ocieplenie domu, podpisał umowę, wziął sporą zaliczkę, przełożył 2 razy termin i więcej się nie odezwał więc proszę się zastanowić przed podjęciem współpracy z tym człowiekiem. 
NIE POLECAM!!!

----------


## ethlin

Ostrzegam przed firmą Faziak - a konkretnie panem Krzysztofem Babiakiem. Człowiek jest serwisantem firmy Termet. Rok temu ten pan zainstalował nam piec. Teraz chcielismy by zrobil przegląd a poza tym z pieca zaczęło cieknąć i zaczął wyskakiwać błąd. W sobote nie moglismy się do niego dodzwonic, w koncu od męża odebral telefon bodajze w poniedzialek i uslyszelismy ze przy tym błędzie piec w ogole nie powinien sie ponownie uruchomic i ze od razu powinnismy wezwac serwis. Probowalismy to zrobic, ale przeciez nie odbieral telefonu! Polecil wyslac smsa w celu umowienia terminu. I cisza. Błąd zaczal wyskakiwac codziennie, ale udawalo sie nam piec resetowac. W koncu wczoraj wrocilam do domu z wymiotujacym dzieckiem a tu piec znowu wylaczony - w domu zimno. Cudem chyba udalo mi sie do tego czlowieka dodzwonic, zupelnie nie kojarzyl ze z nami rozmawial, powiedzial, ze terminy ma na styczen!! Zaczal zadawac mi pytania o piec mimo ze mąż wszystko u w smsie opisal a ja niestety na piecach sie nie znam. Zaczął w bardzo chamski sposob ze mną rozmawiac a kiedy zapytalam kiedy moze przyjechac, usłyszałam zebym sobie poszukala innego specjalisty i... rozłaczyl sie :smile: 
Człowiek zupelnie niepoważny.

----------


## Kris.1

*Ostrzegam przed korzystaniem z „usług” Zenona Kosiorka nr tel. 796 259 098 (działa na terenie Warszawy i okolic).*
Ten pan i jego „ekipa” kompletnie nie znają się na wykonywaniu prac remontowych i co tylko się da zostaje źle zrobione. Świeżo pomalowane ściany zostały zapylone i pobrudzone zaprawą, wycyklinowana podłoga została zalana i pobrudzona, zamontowane drzwi same się zamykają, kafelki zostały krzywo ułożone podobnie jak panele, sufit podwieszany został źle zamontowany… Skala niechlujstwa i popełnionych przez nich błędów jest naprawdę duża. Co więcej nie szanują oni cudzej własności, czego skutkiem są porysowane i połamane meble (o pobrudzeniu nie wspominając). Dodatkowo „fachowiec” oszukuje na materiałach, doliczając co mu się podoba. Do „pracy” również przychodzi według własnego uznania, kompletnie nie zważając na terminy zawarte w umowie.

Jeżeli szanujecie swoje zdrowie, czas i pieniądze, to trzymajcie się z daleka od tego partacza. Stanowczo odradzam!

----------


## Karolewskiej

*DAMIAN RADLAK Brukarstwo - tel: 508372695*

Ostrzegam przed firmą! Firma zarejestrowana w Czarnym Lesie pod Warszawa. W lipcu zlecilem wykonanie podjazdu i alejek na mojej posesji. Zaplacilem zaliczke w kwocie 15tys na pilny zakup kostki i materialu. Od lipca niestety ani towaru, ani pieniędzy i niemal niemozliwy kontakt z Damianem Radlakiem. Firme polecal mi inny wykonawca, ktory z nim iles czasu wspolpracowal. Niestety rowniez od niego nie odbiera juz telefonow.

Zwykly, pospolity zlodziej.

----------


## Ofiara stolarza

Na czarna listę wykonawców powinien trafić stolarz pan Artur God......ewski, grasuje w Warszawie i okolicach, Wyszkow, niwy Dwór Mazowiecki, jabłonna, Legionowo, okolice Serocka w tym kierunku na wschód. W pierwszym kontakcie wydaje się super fachowcem, zna się na robocie dużo dotadza pijak wykończyć , jakie materiały itp itd. Do wszystko żeby uśpić czujność nasza . I z powodzeniem. Wycenia meble na wymiar , ustala zaliczkę i ..... tyle go widzieliśmy. Ani mebli ani zwrotu zaliczki. Później się staje beszczelny , arogancki i chamski. Wymyśla wymówki żeby przeciągnąć nasze wkur..... pan grasuje już pare ładnych lat bo około 10 lat. Liczba oszukanych ludzi jest coraz większa, niestety dużo ludzi mu odpuszcza i nie dochodzi swoich praw czyli zwrotu kasy. Dlatego mu się udaje i czuje się bezkarny. Miał kilka spraw sądowych zakończone wyrokami skazującymi ale to na nim wrażenia nie robi. Działa dalej, bierze dalej zaliczki i śmieje się ze wszystkich. Czuje się bezkarny. Robi przed nowymi klientami z siebie ofiarę, mami ich, maniupukuje ze biedny jest a źli ludzie się na niego uwzięli a on biedny robaczek zupełnie nie wie czego od niego chcą. Dewiza pana „stolarza” ze zaliczka otrzymana jest jego i walcie się naiwniacy którzy mu kasę za nic dali. Ostrzegam wszystkich nie podpisujcie nic z nim bo i tak mebli nie będzie i żadnej kasy mu nie dawajcie bo i tak nie zwróci.

----------


## ola1990

Wszyscy którzych oszukali sławomir jagiełło i maciej  prasolik   z tarczyna proszeni są o kontakt 
mój mail [email protected]

----------


## agb

A czy się zajmuje pan Jagiełło? Bo raptem kilka dni temu polecono mi człowieka o takim nazwisku, ale może to tylko przypadek.

----------


## ola1990

> A czy się zajmuje pan Jagiełło? Bo raptem kilka dni temu polecono mi człowieka o takim nazwisku, ale może to tylko przypadek.


Wykonuję tynki i elewacje razem z panem prasolikiem. A zajmuję się oszukiwaniem ludzi i z tego co można poczytać w internecie każdy ma z nimi problemy. Niech pani omija szerokiem łukiem. A kto pani ich polecił ?

----------


## agb

A to mój jest od dachu. To inny człowiek w takim razie.

----------


## donvitobandito

Posłuchajcie tak w roli ostrzeżenia- nie dawajcie nigdy zaliczek- nikomu. Te czasy już minęły. Ja jestem na ostatnim etapie budowy dużego, skomplikowanego budynku i nie dałem przez ten cały okres żadnej zaliczki. Ani tynkarzom, ani stolarzowi od schodów, ani temu od mebli, ani za okna- za nic! 
Jak wykonawca jest pewny swoich umiejętności bez problemu na to pójdzie. Czasami płaciłem etapami, za wykonanie poszczególnych prac np. za mury czy dach,a i to z perspektywy czasu uważam za niepotrzebne. 
W drugą stronę miałem gorzej, bo czasami wykonawcy musieli poczekać, aż zdążę zarobić pieniądze i to też był dla mnie jakiś tam stres. Ale z drugiej strony było te bezpieczeństwo, że przecież nic nie zapłaciłem, więc nawet jak coś pójdzie nie tak , to finansowo stratny nie będę. Do końca oczywiście przed ów stratami nie udało mi się uchronić, ale najgorzej nie było. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## patrick99

ciekawe...u mnie fabryka okien czy wiązarów nie zgodzi się na start produkcji bez zaliczki...więc nie wiem jakim cudem Tobie się to udało.
okna wyceniałem u kilku firm, w każdej chcieli zaliczkę, wiązary to samo. 

być może zaliczki unikniemy u małych, lokalnych stolarzy, płytkarzy itp. 

można sytuację odwrócić - kto solidny zgodzi się kupić za swoje materiały a później inwestor się rozmyśli...

----------


## donvitobandito

> ciekawe...u mnie fabryka okien czy wiązarów nie zgodzi się na start produkcji bez zaliczki...więc nie wiem jakim cudem Tobie się to udało.
> okna wyceniałem u kilku firm, w każdej chcieli zaliczkę, wiązary to samo. 
> 
> być może zaliczki unikniemy u małych, lokalnych stolarzy, płytkarzy itp. 
> 
> można sytuację odwrócić - kto solidny zgodzi się kupić za swoje materiały a później inwestor się rozmyśli...


Od tego są umowy, które zawierają odpowiednie klauzule zobowiązujące do odpowiednich działań w określonych sytuacjach np. co jeżeli inwestor się rozmyśli, nie zapłaci itp.

Wiązarów u siebie nie miałem i nie wiem nawet co to jest, ale okna kosztowały mnie wraz z roletami 70tys. zł. zakupione u partnera handlowego Oknoplastu. i zaliczki za nie, nie dawałem żadnej. Jeszcze jedna duża Firma też poszła na moje warunki, tylko byli drożsi i z nich zrezygnowałem. Nie jest to zatem jakiś przypadek wyjątkowy...

----------


## tcl74

Odradzam  firmę Wolplan. Firma była u mnie umówiona na wylewanie styrobetonu i po prostu nie pojawiła się na placu budowy. 
Wcześniej podwykonawca tej firmy , niejaki pan Batycki potrafił w poniedziałek rano zmienić termin przyjazdu na .... poniedziałek około 13-tej. Siłą rzeczy nie mogłem być na to przygotowany więc Wolplan stwierdził, że nie wie czy we wtorek da radę przyjechać (choć miesiąc wcześniej był na ten wtorek umówiony).
We wtorek oczywiście nie przyjechali. Straciłem dzień urlopu oraz miesiąc czasu budowlanego na szukanie następnej ekipy.  
Zdecydowanie odradzam.

----------


## Owczar

Nie polecam PiecBud prace wykończeniowe i elewacje. 

Z Panem Kamilem miło się rozmawiało, ale jak przyszło do rozliczeń i poprawek to było już trochę gorzej. 

Obróbki blacharskie gzymsów zostały wykonane z poziomie,a miejscami ze spadkiem w stronę elewacji.. Po długiej batalii zgodzili się poprawić po czym domagali się dodatkowej zapłaty - choć umowa była taka, że ja zapłacę za materiał tylko. 
Ekipa na początku prac przewierciła ściany uszkdzając tynki wewnętrzne - zarzekali się, że wszystko naprawią tak, że ślad nie zostanie. Mijały tygodnie, ich praca się kończyła, a tynki tak czekały. Ostatecznie nie zapłaciwszy całości umówiliśmy się na kolejny tydzień - 1500zł potrącone. 
Ekipa podjęła się położenia EPDM na dachu płaskim - jak patrzę na to, to serce boli na ten widok do dzisiaj... Położyli płyty OSB i na wióry, kamyki nakleili membranę. 
Między elewacją, a izolacją fundamentu zostawili dziury że można było rękę włożyć. Miejscami były wypełnione gruzem, na którym oparto styropian. 

Na koniec przestał odbierać telefon - generalnie nie polecam. Zwiodło mnie zaufanie i natłok innych rzeczy żeby na bieżąco kontrolować, więc żal mogę mieć głównie do siebie... ale jeśli płacę za elewację prawie 80k, to jednak oczekuję pewnej jakości, a nie takiej fuszerki. 
W elewacji nie dali listwy startowej

----------


## tcl74

Nie polecam firmy KOW-KAN z Nasielska.
Moja opinia bierze się stąd, że panowie tak przedłużyli mi rurę wodociągową wewnątrz budynku że zgrzali ją na łuku co spowodowało nieszczelność i wyciek wody.
Mam zamoczony pianobeton pod wylewką betonową a ile energii i czasu pójdzie na osuszenie tego nie wiadomo.
Firma była umówiona na podłączenie wody do budynku i nikt się nie pojawił i nie zadzwonił że nie przybędą.
Do właściciela nie udało się dodzwonić, zaś jego żona przekazała mi historyjkę że mają awarię wodociągu (ta...).
Brak szacunku dla klienta i jego czasu.

----------


## MMarcin01

Damian Radlak, tak samo mnie oszukał na pieniadze i pobrał zaliczki. Mysle o pozwie zbiorowym. Osoby pokrzywdzone prosze o kontakt na [email protected]

----------


## robertnnj3

To smutna historia, którą Pani opisała. Szkoda tylko że nie widzi Pani tam swojej winy i winny swojego męża, który we wszystko próbował wsadzić swoje dłonie. Nie jeździmy na poprawki po mężach klientek. Pewnie Panią zasmucę, ale na szczęście niewiele osób uwierzyli w te brednie i aktualnie mam kilkunastu stałych klientów, którzy zawsze są zachwyceni nasza pracą. A wie Pani dlaczego? Bo ich druga połówka nie próbuje zrobić coś za nas,  prace spartolic i zwalić na kogoś. Jest nawet takie powiedzenie: narobić i na psa zwalić  :Smile: . Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nervil18

> To smutna historia, którą Pani opisała. Szkoda tylko że nie widzi Pani tam swojej winy i winny swojego męża, który we wszystko próbował wsadzić swoje dłonie. Nie jeździmy na poprawki po mężach klientek. Pewnie Panią zasmucę, ale na szczęście niewiele osób uwierzyli w te brednie i aktualnie mam kilkunastu stałych klientów, którzy zawsze są zachwyceni nasza pracą. A wie Pani dlaczego? Bo ich druga połówka nie próbuje zrobić coś za nas,  prace spartolic i zwalić na kogoś. Jest nawet takie powiedzenie: narobić i na psa zwalić . Pozdrawiam


A może byś tak zacytował opinie ktorej ta twoja samoobrona dotyczy? Bo ja szczerze to nie wiem o którą konkretnie chodzi... Chyba że ty jesteś Kamil a na forum wystepujesz jako Robert.....

----------


## AnnTol

Ja z kolei przestrzegam przed firmą Polska Stolarka Budowlana Sp. z o.o., mieszcząca się w Warszawie przy ul. Gen. Chruściela, tudzież Jerzy Borkowski Polska Stolarka Budowlana (w internecie pojawia się ul. Toruńska) - działalność gospodarcza. W firmie tej zamówiłam okna, drzwi zewnętrzne, rolety i bramę garażową. 
Było to w roku 2018 i do tej pory mam niezrealizowaną usługę. Wszystko było dobrze do momentu dokonania płatności. Głupotę, którą ja zrobiłam i przed którą przestrzegam było dokonanie płatności - wprawdzie zgodnie z umową, ale już tu był błąd i moja nieuwaga, bo co to za umowa!!! - zgodnie z fakturą wystawioną tuż przed wykonaniem usługi. Następnie zaczęło się nawet dobrze, bo okna zamontowano w całym domu, bez zastrzeżeń - za wyjątkiem konieczności upominania się przez kilka miesięcy o brakujące kilka zaślepek na zawiasy. Następnie zamontowano drzwi - z kilkumiesięcznym opóźnieniem. Największe przeboje mam do tej pory z bramą garażową - brama została źle wymierzona przez wykonawcę, gdyż nie wziął pod uwagę grubości ocieplenia na suficie garażu, w rezultacie czego brama była za wysoka i złe prowadnice. Wykonawca chciał mnie wręcz zmusić do zdzierania ocieplenia na połowie sufitu z garażu. Szczęśliwie zmusiłam go do dostarczenia innych prowadnic, jednakże jeśli chodzi o samą bramę - był docinany panel. W rezultacie tego brama i tak jest niewyregulowana (jest szpara między bramą a progiem garażu) - a wszystko powyższe trwa od połowy 2019 r. aż do teraz. Jeśli chodzi o rolety, to pomijając już fakt, że jak wszystko zostały zamontowane z opóźnieniem, to jak przyszło do montowania sterowników radiowych, Pan wręcz chciał wykręcić się, że takich nie było w umowie. Na sterowniki czekam od początku lutego, i co gorsza kontakt z firmą się urwał, nie odpowiada na telefony ani maile. Sprawa najprawdopodobniej trafi do rzecznika konsumentów.

Podkreślam, że przez cały czas kontakt z firmą był utrudniony, wszystko trzeba było wyrywać z gardła, upominać się, żeby wreszcie wykonali usługę, wiele razy zwodzili mnie i zapewniali co do terminów, których potem niedotrzymywali. Miałam wrażenie, że facet kilka razy obraca tym samym towarem. 

Nie wiem nawet czy ta firma jeszcze istnieje, bo w internecie widzę, że siedzibę na Chruściela ma zamkniętą, i nie mam pojęcia jak się skontaktować z nimi. 

Unikajcie zatem jak ognia. Z momentu kiedy ja zawierałam z nimi umowę byli przedstawicielem firmy Komsta na Warszawę (już nie są) - do firmy Komsta nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń, ale sama Polska Stolarka Budowlana to firma montażowa a nie produkcyjne. Dodatkowo firma ta od czasu kiedy podpisałam  z nimi umowę straciła znaczek rzetelna firma.

Proszę nie oceniać kwestii dokonania zapłaty przed usługą - myślę, że to można zostawić bez komentarza, a jedynie uczyć się na tym błędzie.

----------


## diodonna

Ostrzegam przed firmą usługową* REZYDENT  z Tłuszcza,* zajmują się ogrodzeniami.
Usługa po łebkach, trzeba było pilnować wykonania i czuwać.
Nie wolno niczego ustalać ustnie, potem próby dopłat- tylko pisemnie z rysunkami i WYMIARAMI.
Wściekli jesteśmy za jakość montażu bramy- MA ZA KRÓTKIE ŚRUBY, są one przyspawane  I NAKRĘTKI SPADAJĄ, brama jest uszkodzona w ten sposób.

----------


## LASSU

Dachlux  mazowieckie, zamontowano nam z niestarannym obmiarem blachodachówkę modułową, czego efektem jest konieczność wydłużania połaci dachu, o 18cm cm musimy więc na krokiew nabić przewiązki i na to jeszcze deski, zamiast wcześniej obmierzyć dach i z obydwu stron przemyśleć rozwiązanie to domontowano nam takie cudo z jednej strony firma bez informowania nas zmieniła wszystkie kominki wentylacyjne, które sobie wybraliśmy na takie które mają mniejszą średnicę 129 i co do zasady nie mogą pełnić funkcji wentylacyjnej, oczywiście nic nam nie powiedziano, zorientowaliśmy się dopiero po zdjęciach po montażu

----------


## GraMar

OSTRZEGAM 

przed wyjątkowym perfidnym typem wyłudzającym pieniądze na poczet  materiałów na zabudowę meblową

Pan ubiera swój cynizm w grzeczne ubranko, życzliwość, solidny pomiar, rysunki, pobiera kaskę i wyślizguje się jak piskorz.

Cynizm taki, że dzwoni o jutrzejszym montażu, potem na godzinę przed montażem dzwoni i przeprasza że właśnie nie skończyli, zadzwoni jeszcze później.
Oczywiście w międzyczasie kilka razy pociął sobie odnóża, potem ich części, potem na godzinę przed montażem umarł mu wspólnik na rękach, potem żona ma dializy z powodu nowotworu.

Pozostaje mi życzyć tej łaJzie  OBY  GO  TO  SPOTKAŁO!!!  Tego właściciela telefonu* 512 186 356*, *512186356*

----------


## Zaneta_wawa

Dzień dobry,

Gdyby ktoś z Państwa szukał ekipy do wykonania kostki brukowej, ogrodzenia lub założenia trawnika to "polecam" firmę FALDROM Roman Marciniak - 601 352 912.
 W skrócie. W sierpniu 2018 umowilismy sie na położenie kostki jak tylko ekipa od elewacji skonczy prace. Zaprosil nas do lesznowoli na sklad kostli brukowej gdzie mial pomoc wybrac nam kostke. 
Na spotkanie wysłał swoją córkę Panią Emilię , która to zachwalała pracę Pana Romana i zapewniała o wysokiej jakości.  Wybraliśmy kostkę i wplacilem 10k zaliczki. Ekipa skonczyla prace pod koniec wrzesnia ila kontak z Panem Roman sie urwal. 
Kiedy próbowaliśmy kontaktować się z Panem Romanem przez jego córkę , oświadczyła, że nie ma kontaktu z ojcem i to nie jej sprawa.
Pan Roman łaskawie pojawił się w kwietniu 2019 położyć kostkę, zasiac trawę i wymurować ogrodzenie. Prace były przeciągane i rozwlekane. Finalnie ogrodzenie zostało skończone pod koniec roku.  Było sporo niedoróbek ktore miały zostać wkrótce poprawione. 
Byłem cierpliwy, ale czarę goryczy przelał słupek od ogrodzenia który poprostu pękł. 
Ponowna próba kontaltu i znów nie odbieranie telefonu. 
Telefon do Pani Emili i prosba o pomoc. Pomoc obiecana ale bez efektu, dopiero po informacji, że jeśli Pan Roman się ze mną nie skontaktuje opiszę historię na FB  i wkład Pani Emili (Pani Emilia tez prowadzi swoją firmę) w sprawę poskutkował telefonem od Pana Romana, ze już za kilka dni przyjadą poprawić kostkę i ogrodzenie. Dziś mija 3 tygodnie i Pan Roman znów nie odbiera tel. 
Kostka trawa i ogrodzeniebl kosztowały mnie 90 tys.
Jak moge wstawic zdjecia, zeby pokazac efekty ich pracy? Jesli ktos zostal pszukany prze Faldrom prosze o kontakt.

----------


## grzesio1712

Tak czytam i czytam. Ludzie, co Wami kieruje, że dajecie zaliczki na ładne oczy? Porządne firmy nie biorą zaliczek, a jeśli ich nie stać na kredytowanie materiału, to materiał kupuje inwestor.

----------


## dadrot

stanowczo odradzam firmę MKK budownictwo BIS, dawniej MKK budownictwo sp. z o.o.
właściciel pan Krzysztof W. to oszust i złodziej, żeruje na inwestorach pozyskiwanych przez oferteo, zbiera zaliczki, obiecuje cuda wianki i nic nie robi cały czas kłamiąc. Proszę użyć google i poszukać informacji na jego temat od przynajmniej 15 lat okrada ludzi. Kilka wyroków z sądu cywilnego, w chwili obecnej postępowanie prowadzone przez prokuraturę. Rasowy oszust i złodziej. My sami jesteśmy poszkodowani, ale dotarliśmy do wielu innych inwestorów. Proszę być ostrożnym!

----------


## Edekzelian

STANOWCZO odradzam firmę znaną jako rekuperatory.pl (właściwa firma ROHA Group Sp. z o.o.)
Wszystkim tym którzy zastanawiają się nad tym wykonawcą polecam wykreślić ich ze swojej listy. 
Jako smaczek mojej historii napiszę, że w projekcie wykonanym przez amatorów spod znaku rekuperatory.pl lokalizacja przejścia anemostatów w stropie nad poziomem 0 została umiejscowiona pod ściankami działowymi poziomu +1. Wyrzut z instalacji według "inżyniera" miałby znajdować się przy oknie, a sama wyrzutnia poprowadzona została pod stropem garażu w ten sposób, że codziennie przechodząc do auta musiałbym schylać się aby nie walić głową w instalacje.
Obecnie borykam się z problemem głośno pracującej rekuperacji już na biegu 1 (jednostka aeris 450 next (zehnder)) oraz z tym aby otrzymać fakturę za dokonaną płatność. 
Mimo tego, co piszą na swoich stronach internetowych, w artykułach prasowych (reklamy) panowie rekuperatory.pl idą na ilość nie na jakość.
Ich działanie jest takie, że handlowiec wciska umowę, "inżynier" skrobie pisakiem wstępny projekt przejść anemostatów, docelowy projekt papierowy jest dostosowywany do tego co wyjdzie na budowie, a na instalacje przyjeżdżają podwykonawcy.

Niech ktoś mnie naprostuje, bo może ja się nie znam, ale czy tłumik miękki może sobie luźno leżeć pozwijany w S na surowej podłodze strychu z desek? Przy zmianie prędkości wentylacji, dochodzi do zmiany objętości tłumika, co za tym idzie jego ruchu.Tłumik wyciera się o podłogę, dalej nie musze mówić co bedzie za 3-5 lat?

----------


## BarZ

Przestrzegam przed umową z wykonawcą WOODSTYL PPHU Jarosław Ługowski REGON 472925152 z Łodzi. Wykonanie schodów dywanowych na beton oraz samonośnych,  5 miesięcy zwodzenia, unikania kontaktu, prace niedokończone, to co zrobione nie ma nic wspólnego z profesjonalnym wykonaniem, niechlujność, niedokładność, po prostu fuszerka w pełnym tego słowa znaczeniu. Po rozwiązaniu umowy z tytułu niewykonania usługi w terminie, brak zwrotu zaliczki za drugi komplet schodów, podjęte kroki prawne. Stanowczo odradzam!!!

----------


## nowy użytkownik.

NIE POLECAM!

Piotr Iwanowicz Remonty tel. 534 540 500

Tomasz Nowak Remonty tel. 789 190 406

robili u mnie remont salonu z aneksem kuchennym oraz łazienki. Do wykonania mieli gładzie oraz elektrykę w salonie, położenie płytek w łazience oraz przerobienie instalacji wod-kan i wentylacji.

Przy przerabianiu wentylacji nie połączyli kratki wentylacyjnej z pionem. Gdy zwróciłem im uwagę, że to jest zrobione źle zostało to poprawione, jednak na drugi dzień moja żona została poinformowana, że się nie znam i że wcześniej lepiej działało niż teraz.

Przy montażu stelaża WC poprosiłem żeby zamontowali go na stropie – p. Tomasz stwierdził, że się nie da, bo by trzeba było przedłużyć nóżki. Gdy okazało się, że jednak się da, stwierdził, że on zawsze montował stelaże firmy Geberit i tam nóżki wysuwają się tylko kilka centymetrów.

Płytki na podłodze i ścianach położyli źle.

Oświetlenie w łazience nie zostało zamontowane w linii.

Robili półki z płytek pod prysznicem – zrobili ze spadkiem w stronę ściany – cały czas stoi tam woda.

Drążek prysznica powieszony strasznie nie równo – żeby to naprawić trzeba wymienić płytki, bo zostaną stare otwory.

Montując drzwi prysznicowe nie zamontowali progu – wyrzucili go do śmieci.

Przy montażu porysowana została miska WC.

Bateria prysznicowa została jak widać na zdjęciu. Gdy zwróciłem im na to uwagę otrzymałem odpowiedź od p. Piotra, że on nigdy nie widział baterii 
zamontowanej w ten sposób żeby rozetki zasłaniały gwinty od krzywek. Mojej żonie panowie polecili żeby sobie gwinty pomalowała lakierem.

Nie dotrzymywali podanych przez siebie terminów.

Cała estetyka wykonania jest na bardzo niskim poziomie.

----------


## mleko

Ja natomiast odradzam

Mariusz Kos "Bud-Mar" Usługi ogólnobudowlane
Wola Wągrodzka
NIP: 5882060997
Tel: 663149483
Firma / człowiek od wykończeń u mnie dwóch łazienek

Zupełnie niesłowny, umówione terminy to co najwyżej sugestie. Czas obsuwy przekroczył "planowany" czas prac, które też zresztą zostały zaczęte znacznie później niż planowano. Fachowiec, artysta pojawia się jak chce a reszta zaplanowanych robót czeka. Umowa spisana, więc epopeja w toku, ale szkoda czasu i nerwów.

----------


## balif

GBT bud Boniecki z Pruszkowa
Również wystepuje pod innymi nazwami pełna lista https://www.infoveriti.pl/osoba-krs/...34bcda01a.html

Osoby oszukane prosze o kontakt na grupie google oszukani-gbt-bud-boniecki

W intenecie dużo negatywnych opini.


Pobiera zaliczki za materiał i "wykonuje" cześć prac np wykopie dół poczym znika. Tłumaczy sie bajeczkami na różne tematy. Podobno nawet usmiercił matkę w bajeczkach aby sie wyłgac z dotrzymania terminu.
Uwaga na wstępie nie będzie chciał pieniędzy żeby zdobyć zaufanie.  Będzie również opowiadła że wzasadzie zadarmo pracuje.
Będzie gotowy przyjechac juz zaraz żeby coś dostarczyć ale tuż przed zepsuje mu się auto albo będzi miał pogrzeb.
Bedzie chciał sie zaprzyjaźnić.


Jego pod wykonawcy to sami "koledzy" choć po czasi ich poznałem bo szukali pieniedzy za wykonane prace i nigdy człowika nie znali bliżej.

----------


## Buwerlka

super temat

----------

